# WTT with a view to TTC in Sept/Oct/Nov - looking for a TTC buddy!



## MissBroody

Hello :flower:

We are hoping to NTNP in September, possibly NTNP again in October and then properly TTC from November onwards - anyone else? I'm looking for a TTC buddy :haha: This will be our second child, our son is 16 months old. He was conceived within 2 weeks of stopping the pill, so I'm hoping we're as blessed this time round. Patience is something I don't have lots of :haha:

xx

P.S - to those who are, are you doing anything at the moment? I'm taking folic acid and trying to eat more healthily. I did an OPK last month (month I stopped taking the pill after 14 months) to detect what day I ovulate. But that's about it :shrug: We're ''going with the flow'' again with this one.


----------



## almosthere

I would love to be buddies! I have yet to add a buddy to my signature. Hehe. I am going of BC October 2nd and going to start ttc then for our first! No charting or ovulation tests, just lots of :baby::happydance:. We want to do this with as little stress as possible. Plus, DH is 23 and I am 22, so hopefully being young and healthy will be of great advantage to us! I hope we get pregnant within the first few months, but it could take just that long to start ovulating so we will have to keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## almosthere

p.s. your son is adorable! what's his name?


----------



## MissBroody

:happydance:

yay! I'm 22 too! and OH 23 also! I'll turn 23 and OH 24in October. We were due to get married yesterday had our son not come along, lol So that's been put on hold. Being young is a great advantage :happydance: I've stopped BC twice before and always ovulated the first month off it so definitely possible - I hear you're sometimes your most fertile those first couple of months off BC! I hope it doesn't take long for either of us :) No stress is best I think :)
Thank you - his name is Harrison. Have you and your DH got a gender preference? Congrats on the marriage (though it was 4 years ago I can see on your ticker, lol) Yay- a bump buddy!!
xx

PS I feel so nervous about TTC. I start a new job in a fortnight and we'll be moving house within the next 6 months, so it's scary to think I'll have to tell my employer I'm pregnant not long after starting there (hopefully!) - and possiby moving house pregnant too eeeek. How are you feeling?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi. I'm coming off the pill end of this pack and then we ate NTNP till end of year as want to lose some weight but really could do with buddy or two. My Hubbie is really into it, we've just got back from a night away as it was our first wedding anniversary yesterday and was like let's just start ttc now. He agrees with my thinking as above. I'm
Soooo excited! X


----------



## MissBroody

yay! Yea - the more the merrier :flower: I'm excited too but so so nervous. I need a wisdom tooth pulled and I have to get that done before we TTC -boo!! Hope it happens quickly for us all. Can't wait to have a bump. I'm going to add you both as bump buddies in my siggy if that's ok? It's so tempting to just TTC now isn't it?! Time will fly by, I hope! xx


----------



## Jembug

Hi ya ladies, thought I'd join you. I will be coming off the pill in the next couple of months and I've always fallen pregnant within five weeks, so I'm hoping it will be east next time??? Fingers crossed.

I'm 27 and so is my husband- strange typing that, we got married two weeks ago.
I have two girls, Isla who is 27 months and Demi who is 6 and a half months.
I am looking for a job as i've just been made redundent whilst on mat leave :( so that's my reason for holding off..... So I will be my future employer that I'm pregnant too :)


----------



## almosthere

Yay, Ill add both you girlies to my signature , so excited to have buddies! And that is too funny we are the same ages MissBroody. DH is going to turn 23 November, and I'll be 23 in June, so right before baby will come if I get lucky with a July baby! And both DH and I are rooting for a boy, but of course a girl would be lovely too. We also agree that a healthy baby is most important in comparison to sex choice. I love the name Harrison! We are thinking of Liam for a boy, but I really like Bryce and Conner too! And I can totally relate to the nervousness with a job and telling your employer. I am in my last year of college so I will have to tell the family I nanny for that I am pregnant! I have no idea how to tell them, but It would be great if they allowed their two boys to come to my house so I can work and be with baby too! They have a 4 year old and an almost 1.5 year old, so not sure if they want there oldest to go through the baby drama again!

I am so excited to start ttc soon, it just takes my breathe away that the time is almost here!

And Soniamillie, trying for number one, or two..?? When does your pack end?


----------



## almosthere

Welcome Jembug-cute user name =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi.
Wow it seems that we all have so much in common. I'm 29, 30 in a few weeks and Hubbie is 35, so we are a little older. Been married one year and one day (now that sounds weird as only seems like yesterday)! I'm currently on Cilest and have been for 12 years or so and a little dubious about coming off after being on it for so long I.e cycle taking ages to return to normal although I hear some ppl are most fertile when they come off I.e straight away. This will be our first, Steve only wants one and ideally would like a boy although is happy as long as healthy. I really want a girl but in the se thought stream I. E health and I am sure we would have another! I want to lose some weight first as I am about 6 stone over weight, I've lost just over a stone so far and would like to lose two more before Xmas to ttc in Jan. So nice to have you girls here, I am
new to all this and post via phone so will update signature when on a pc
Without work catching on!


----------



## MissBroody

Jembug said:


> Hi ya ladies, thought I'd join you. I will be coming off the pill in the next couple of months and I've always fallen pregnant within five weeks, so I'm hoping it will be east next time??? Fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm 27 and so is my husband- strange typing that, we got married two weeks ago.
> I have two girls, Isla who is 27 months and Demi who is 6 and a half months.
> I am looking for a job as i've just been made redundent whilst on mat leave :( so that's my reason for holding off..... So I will be my future employer that I'm pregnant too :)

Congrats on your marriage!! I hope your 3rd baby is conceived quickly too. Love your daughters' names! Sorry to hear about your job. I'm so scared about telling future employer (possibly) within a few months of starting that I'm pregnant. I've checked the company's policy and there's no certain amount of time you have to be there before qualifying for full mat pay so that's good. And it's part time so will still get 4 days a week with my DS and when I return I won't be away from new baby too much either. xx


----------



## MissBroody

almosthere said:


> Yay, Ill add both you girlies to my signature , so excited to have buddies! And that is too funny we are the same ages MissBroody. DH is going to turn 23 November, and I'll be 23 in June, so right before baby will come if I get lucky with a July baby! And both DH and I are rooting for a boy, but of course a girl would be lovely too. We also agree that a healthy baby is most important in comparison to sex choice. I love the name Harrison! We are thinking of Liam for a boy, but I really like Bryce and Conner too! And I can totally relate to the nervousness with a job and telling your employer. I am in my last year of college so I will have to tell the family I nanny for that I am pregnant! I have no idea how to tell them, but It would be great if they allowed their two boys to come to my house so I can work and be with baby too! They have a 4 year old and an almost 1.5 year old, so not sure if they want there oldest to go through the baby drama again!
> 
> I am so excited to start ttc soon, it just takes my breathe away that the time is almost here!
> 
> And Soniamillie, trying for number one, or two..?? When does your pack end?

Love those boys names! We didn't mind what we were having first time but were delighted to have a boy. Would love another boy but then a girl would be amazing - so again, don't mind as long as healthy!! I'm sure the lady you nanny for will be delighted for you. Isn't it surreal - we could all be baking a bun by Christmas!!?!


ETA: For a boy we like Leo, Alistair, Finlay, Elijah and for a girl Freya or Ruby. Not so many girls names!
xx


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Ill add both you girlies to my signature , so excited to have buddies! And that is too funny we are the same ages MissBroody. DH is going to turn 23 November, and I'll be 23 in June, so right before baby will come if I get lucky with a July baby! And both DH and I are rooting for a boy, but of course a girl would be lovely too. We also agree that a healthy baby is most important in comparison to sex choice. I love the name Harrison! We are thinking of Liam for a boy, but I really like Bryce and Conner too! And I can totally relate to the nervousness with a job and telling your employer. I am in my last year of college so I will have to tell the family I nanny for that I am pregnant! I have no idea how to tell them, but It would be great if they allowed their two boys to come to my house so I can work and be with baby too! They have a 4 year old and an almost 1.5 year old, so not sure if they want there oldest to go through the baby drama again!
> 
> I am so excited to start ttc soon, it just takes my breathe away that the time is almost here!
> 
> And Soniamillie, trying for number one, or two..?? When does your pack end?
> 
> Love those boys names! We didn't mind what we were having first time but were delighted to have a boy. Would love another boy but then a girl would be amazing - so again, don't mind as long as healthy!! I'm sure the lady you nanny for will be delighted for you. Isn't it surreal - we could all be baking a bun by Christmas!!?!
> 
> 
> ETA: For a boy we like Leo, Alistair, Finlay, Elijah and for a girl Freya or Ruby. Not so many girls names!
> xxClick to expand...

Yes. SURREAL is the perfect word for it! I would love to conceive the first month so that I can tell DH for his Birthday in November! I already have the idea of getting him a birthday card signed with a love: Mommy and Baby!


----------



## MissBroody

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi.
> Wow it seems that we all have so much in common. I'm 29, 30 in a few weeks and Hubbie is 35, so we are a little older. Been married one year and one day (now that sounds weird as only seems like yesterday)! I'm currently on Cilest and have been for 12 years or so and a little dubious about coming off after being on it for so long I.e cycle taking ages to return to normal although I hear some ppl are most fertile when they come off I.e straight away. This will be our first, Steve only wants one and ideally would like a boy although is happy as long as healthy. I really want a girl but in the se thought stream I. E health and I am sure we would have another! I want to lose some weight first as I am about 6 stone over weight, I've lost just over a stone so far and would like to lose two more before Xmas to ttc in Jan. So nice to have you girls here, I am
> new to all this and post via phone so will update signature when on a pc
> Without work catching on!

I've heard that you're fertile after coming off BC too - so fingers crossed!! One of you will be happy with the sex then :haha: you'll adore baby whatever sex though I bet!! Lovely to have you as a bump buddy :flower: Loads of rapid baby dust to us all xx


----------



## MissBroody

Almosthere - that would be amazing!! There's a very good chance of conceiving that first month :happydance: I haven't even thought about how I'll announce it to OH, hmmm ... I'll have to think of something! Maybe get Harrison to wear a vest saying ''I'm going to be a big brother'' ?! If we conceive in October we'll have the 12 week scan to look forward to in the new year, in those cold dark miserable post-Xmas months, lol. Eeek - it's so exciting!! xx

Oooops - just realised I've put 'bump buddies' - D'oh! We're not pregnant yet, lol. I meant TTC buddies *off to change it*


----------



## almosthere

Yes, looks like we are all hoping for that high fertility right off of BC! I want to try this way, rather than being off BC a few months prior to ttc, because I want to see how fertile we really are as a couple! Haha. And DH is also very nervous about future baby, and we want to be 100% sure no baby is being conceived sooner than we can handle with my last year of college and all.


----------



## Soniamillie01

We like the names
Boys - Oscar or Archie
Girls - Olivia 

I so want to ttc now and DH wants to too but would rather give the best chance and lose a bit more weight first! 

I just keep thinking I hope there is three of us by this time nxt year - can't stop looking at things online, not buying anything at all till scans!


----------



## mazndave

Count me in!:happydance:

My bcp runs out on 25th September and will prob be NTNP in October, and then TTC 'properly' from November onwards. I like the idea of a September baby so will be doing plenty of :sex: in December! Hubby will think all his Christmas's have come at once!!!

Hoping that everything goes to plan as we've been together for a loooooong time now, and really ready to start a family. I get worried sometimes that things won't happen and we'll be waiting a long time.

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Where does everyone live? Would be amazing to meet up with 'bumps' in tow! I'm west Sussex x


----------



## MissBroody

mazndave said:


> Count me in!:happydance:
> 
> My bcp runs out on 25th September and will prob be NTNP in October, and then TTC 'properly' from November onwards. I like the idea of a September baby so will be doing plenty of :sex: in December! Hubby will think all his Christmas's have come at once!!!
> 
> Hoping that everything goes to plan as we've been together for a loooooong time now, and really ready to start a family. I get worried sometimes that things won't happen and we'll be waiting a long time.
> 
> xxx

Woohoo! Welcome! My OH wants a September baby too! So would I ideally but at the same time I don't have the patience to wait either, lol. It won't take a longgg time :hugs: 

It would great to meet - but I'm a long way from West Sussex :haha: I'm in South Wales. 

What part of pregnancy/having a baby is everyone looking forward to most?

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

The bump and ppl asking when I'm due! And snuggles, and seeing the look on my DH and mums face when deliver x


----------



## mazndave

Oh, forgot to say that me and OH are both 28, and have been together for nearly 11 years. Married for just over 1. Our family ask all the time when we'll be having a baby, so we've decided that we're going to keep it a secret that we're trying!!

Missbroody, my name likes are similar to yours. If we have a girl I'm definitely calling her Freya (Freya Rose), and we like Finlay for a boy too. Also like Riley, Noah and Flynn among others - much harder to choose a boys name! We're both hoping for team :pink: although obviously we'll be pleased with a happy healthy baby of either sex

xx


----------



## Jembug

Im ment to be doing my CV but im on here again. I live in Hertfordshire, UK.

I dont have a clue how to add signature's and TTC buddies??

Almosthere- think it was you who said you was a nanny? Thats what I am too. And its great but a pain too. Both my nanny jobs have come to an end after my mat leave because I cant do the hours they ask... Im looking for alternatives in childcare so that i still have a position after maternity leave.

As for coming off the pill, last year I stopped it right at the end of December 2010 and I fell pregnant straight away but I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks in the March, so I do think you are more fertile? although I will defo wait a 'natural period before I TTC.

If ive missed anyone out, Im not being rude, Im just absolutly rubbish on the computer and I dont know hot to go back onceim typing.lol


----------



## almosthere

Oh man, It seems like everyone is from the UK! I am from the U.S. haha....Massachusetts. It would be amazing to meet online baby bump pals to have a new friends and playmates for the little ones! This was my favorite online forum I could find, but I do believe it is UK based, no? And edit signature is listed in your profile under edit signature. To put in tickers, you need to have the right format-search the tickers you use on this website search asking how do i put such and such ticker on my signature/in my forums...

And I am soo excited for people asking me if I am pregnant and my due date as well! I am also excited to look pregnant and for photo shoots with the belly and baby after he/she is born <3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Jembug, I defo want a 'natural' period before conceiving so will use condoms until then


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - we can skype baby bumps!


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Almosthere - we can skype baby bumps!

Hahaha, omg how funny would that be!


----------



## MissBroody

mazndave said:


> Oh, forgot to say that me and OH are both 28, and have been together for nearly 11 years. Married for just over 1. Our family ask all the time when we'll be having a baby, so we've decided that we're going to keep it a secret that we're trying!!
> 
> Missbroody, my name likes are similar to yours. If we have a girl I'm definitely calling her Freya (Freya Rose), and we like Finlay for a boy too. Also like Riley, Noah and Flynn among others - much harder to choose a boys name! We're both hoping for team :pink: although obviously we'll be pleased with a happy healthy baby of either sex
> 
> xx

Oh my goodness!! Freya Rose is just what we want for our little girl if we have one!! And Finlay is high on the boys' list, as is Noah. That's so creepy :haha: We must have great taste hehe. I think my OH wants a little girl this time. We've been together for 6 years, engaged for 3. 
XX


----------



## MissBroody

Jembug said:


> Im ment to be doing my CV but im on here again. I live in Hertfordshire, UK.
> 
> I dont have a clue how to add signature's and TTC buddies??
> 
> Almosthere- think it was you who said you was a nanny? Thats what I am too. And its great but a pain too. Both my nanny jobs have come to an end after my mat leave because I cant do the hours they ask... Im looking for alternatives in childcare so that i still have a position after maternity leave.
> 
> As for coming off the pill, last year I stopped it right at the end of December 2010 and I fell pregnant straight away but I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks in the March, so I do think you are more fertile? although I will defo wait a 'natural period before I TTC.
> 
> If ive missed anyone out, Im not being rude, Im just absolutly rubbish on the computer and I dont know hot to go back onceim typing.lol

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: If you go onto your profile and click edit signature, you can type in the names of TTC buddies
xx


----------



## MissBroody

almosthere said:


> Oh man, It seems like everyone is from the UK! I am from the U.S. haha....Massachusetts. It would be amazing to meet online baby bump pals to have a new friends and playmates for the little ones! This was my favorite online forum I could find, but I do believe it is UK based, no? And edit signature is listed in your profile under edit signature. To put in tickers, you need to have the right format-search the tickers you use on this website search asking how do i put such and such ticker on my signature/in my forums...
> 
> And I am soo excited for people asking me if I am pregnant and my due date as well! I am also excited to look pregnant and for photo shoots with the belly and baby after he/she is born <3

I like the Skype idea :haha: It'll be great to have eachother for support online. I'm excited to have a bump, the scans, finding out the sex this time - eek, meeting baby, telling OH, the kicks, the baby shopping... :cloud9:

xx


----------



## almosthere

oh yes, how could I forget about the baby shopping! Soooo looking forward to that!


----------



## mazndave

almosthere said:


> oh yes, how could I forget about the baby shopping! Soooo looking forward to that!

All I seem to be doing at the minute is looking online at all the things I can buy once I'm pregnant! Furniture, clothes, prams, nursery decorations! I honestly think I have a problem :haha: Can only imagine how bad I'll be once I'm actually expecting, we'll not be able to move for all the baby stuff in the house!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I am so the same, but staying strong and not buying anything yet! I'm off to bed, hope to chat to you all tomorrow and will update on what doc says re: rubella test and ttc plans x


----------



## almosthere

I've started to look online, but then I stop before I find something I like. I feel like it just get's my hopes up. Maybe more window shopping once I actually start ttc. I do have to say I enjoyed shopping for baby clothes and blankets for my sister in law while with my DH, and I think he had fun as well! I know he going to be so great with kids, as I've made him visit me while nannying to get to know children more and how they work, haha.


----------



## MissBroody

I've chosen my puschair, bouncy chair and nursery decs for girl/boy already :haha: eager beaver! Won't buy anything til after 20 week scan though, especially as we'll be finding out and can get more gender specific stuff. If it's another boy I have lots of clothes to dig out. If it's a girl I think I'm going to be bankrupt buying pink things :cloud9: Is anyone else finding out, or keeping it a surprise? xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Finding out definitely!


----------



## almosthere

Finding out ASAP!


----------



## mazndave

Without a doubt I'll be finding out! The last 2 pregnant women I know stayed team yellow, and I don't know how they did it?!I've got no self restraint....

I know exactly how I want to decorate our nursery already, and I need to find out so I can get the right accessories for it. That sounds really sad doesn't it?!!:blush:

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

MaznDave - no, that's not sad at all. X


----------



## MissBroody

Not sad at all - I have too :haha: I had a surprise on my first and found it quite easy not finding out - but looking forward to knowing this time so I can be more prepared and have more gender specific stuff. Last time all our stuff was cream, beige and yellow and I wish I'd gone all out on blue! The Monica in me wants everything completely ready for this one :haha: How are you all decorating nurseries for girl/boy?
xx


----------



## mazndave

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one!!

The nursery that I want is pretty much the same whether it's a girl or a boy, with just a few different bits. I want grey walls- prob sounds really dull but I've seen it before and it looks lovely. I want all accessories in bright colours like green, yellow, orange, turquoise and pink etc, and the grey walls give a great background to make them stand out. I want a white cot and furniture, which I've pretty much picked out already, and then the theme is going to be 'wise owls and love birds'!

I want a massive wall decal for the main feature wall, with a white tree with multicoloured owls and birds. Will do a really swirly type tree if it's a girl, and a more simple one if it's a boy. There is some blue and orange owl bedding I like in Dunelm, although I'm sure it won't be there by the time I need it! For a girl I've seen a toddler duvet set with owls which I'd sew into a smaller cot set.

On another wall I want lots of multicoloured picture frames with baby picturess of me and OH, nanas and grandads, aunties and uncles etc, which will surround pictures of scan & bump, and a baby pic when it's born....
I also want a multi coloured chandelier for the light fitting, absolutely love them.

See, I said I knew exactly what I wanted!!:blush:


----------



## Elz

Hi all, I've just read the entire thread and thought I'd join as I'll be finishing my pill in 6 days and will be NTNP from then on! I am so excited that me and hubby are finally ready for a baby. We've been together for 7 years and married for 3 months. We're both 23 years old and can't wait to actually start trying!
I get so excited when baby adverts come on the tv, and it's taking a lot of self control to not start buying things already!!
I'm not sure what birth control you're all using but I'm on cerazette and I've heard that coming off that is a bit traumatic (I have everything crossed that it won't be!) but thought it would be nice to share our experiences!
xxx


----------



## MissBroody

Welcome Elz!! That's great :happydance: I'm 23 in October. It's soo exciting isn't it?! I've found coming off Yasmin quite smooth (been on and off it for 5 years) my period has been much heavier this month and I've been very very moody and snappy - eek. I've been working out some dates and we'll probably try to avoid getting PG in September but really go for it in October. If we conceive in October it would be perfect :cloud9: I'm estimated to ovulate on Oct 22nd, giving a due date of early July 2012 :haha: Not that I'm looking too much into it or anything :blush:

Mazndave that sounds gorgeous!! I picture that in my head and it looks beautiful - really unique theme too.

For a girl I want pale pink walls, with a large pink tree decal on one wall as the main feature, and smaller pink butterflies and flowers on the other 3 walls, not many. I want a white cot-bed, white chest of drawers and wardrobe, a white toy chest with cut out hearts in it. Lots of pink and white photo frames, a pink chandelier, pink curtains and rug. I've seen bedding I like on Vertbaudet which sounds similar to yours I think - white with pink flowers, owls etc. 

For a boy I want pale blue walls with his name in big wooden lettering on one wall as main feature. Blue gingham curtains, blue and white polka dot bedding, light-shade etc.. a big white fur rug, white furniture again.. Basically the same but lots of baby blue accents instead of pink.

Oh I hope it happens for us all in October (or before!) [-o&lt; I say I want to go with the flow - but when I really think about it, I want it right now :haha:
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Elz, sounds like your definitely on the sam page as the rest of us, the more the merrier! I'm on Cilest and have 9 pills to go! I too am sooo excited to be actually starting to NTNP soon and so is hubby, he gets all coey over tv ads which is lovely!

I've been to dctrs this morning re pre pregnancy testing as some magazine mentioned it (I keep buying mags as my excuse for not buying baby bits,
See them as a pre baby education , he he). He has referred me for some bloods, just basic ones like urea, electrolytes, creatine, liver function, thyroid and b12 and folate so would recommend definitely asking your GP, also checking immunisation levels for rebella 
Etc.

Happy to have another wtc buddy x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I want it right now too but just going to NTNP and see where we end up.
Ideally we would like Jan conception But happy if before.

MaznDave the grey sounds gorgeous - we have just redecorated our lounge in grey and it is gorgeous and works will so many other colours. 

MissBroody - love the tree idea!


----------



## Elz

Thanks for the warm welcome :)
I haven't had a period since I've been on cerazette (Jan '09) so it's going to be a bit strange to start with, but I can't wait! I don't really mind when we conceive, but it would be nice to have a summer baby! Fingers and toes crossed!!
xxx


----------



## mazndave

Welcome Elz! I've been on bcp for nearly 11 years now, so quite worried about how long my body will take to get back to normal after stopping. Just keeping our fingers crossed that everything goes to plan and there aren't too many hurdles to have to get over.

Im glad you dont think my nursery idea sounds hideous! I can picture it all in my head and it looks great in there, so hopefully it will look just as good in real life. No offence to anyone, but I love colour and design in a room, so the thought of a cream and beige colour scheme really bores me! MissBroody, your ideas sound lush too, so pretty and perfect for a baby. I love planning what its going to look like, so exciting! Cant wait to get started.

Keep thinking how good it would be if I was pregnant now as could have the gender scan in time for the January sales and pick up lots of :pink:/:blue: bargains! I know its the right thing to do to wait though  hubby is self employed so we need to save as much as we can beforehand so that we still have enough money if he had a bad month. Got my sensible head on, even though my broody head is screaming, NOW NOW!!

Ive seen quite a few bits on Vertbaudet that I like, got some nice things that are a bit different to other baby shops. Had a voucher code through for £15 off a £20 spend as well, so was very tempted to buy something! MUST.CONTROL.MYSELF.:dohh:

Ooh, I also saw a gorgeous bright pink sleeping bag yesterday at a local boutique, with a multicoloured owl and twit twoo on it, I wanted it so badly! I couldnt do it though as I know if I bought something pink Ill be tempting fate and well have a boy, and Ill have wasted my money. Wont be there anymore when Im ready to buy it..:cry:

Blimey, I dont half ramble on dont I?! This is because of us keeping it a secret so I have no one else to talk to about stuff yet. I bet poor hubby is sick to death of hearing about it all! Hes def excited about a baby, but I dont think hes really that interested about which exact shade of grey would look best for the walls, before were even expecting lol!

Thank god for this forum!
xxx


----------



## almosthere

Yay, everyone's ideas sound amazing. I really enjoy the owl themed room with grey walls and bright colors-really neat! Tree ideas are fun too, and family photos everywhere. I love butterflies for a girl as well! I haven't really thought of details like you gal's, besides how to position the new furniture. I do know I want a dark wooden baby crib, and a beautiful, cozy rocking chair for rocking my baby to sleep. I can't wait to sing to my baby in that chair =). I also want babies name on the wall-i like the wooden lettering idea for a boy like one of you mentioned. I also love the new decals you can buy that stick on the wall but can come off-I would use those for a girl. I love teddy bears, so maybe a teddy/stuffed animal theme for a boy sounds nice.

As for BC, I'm on Ortho Tri Cyclen Low. I have been on it for about 5 years now-will let you know how going off it feels like!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please? Hubby and I are trying for our second baby mid sept. We have a 20 mth old son and would like children quite close in age. With our 1st born I'd been on BC for 10 yes, I came off BC in sept, started trying in feb and fell pregnant in the march on my 2nd cycle. I'm hoping it will be quick again this time but you
never know!

I look forward to reading about your journey.


----------



## almosthere

of course you can join! and congrats on your first bundle of joy! gender preference for your second??


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Emz, welcome! Congrats on your first and hope you fall as quick with your second.

X


----------



## MissBroody

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you please? Hubby and I are trying for our second baby mid sept. We have a 20 mth old son and would like children quite close in age. With our 1st born I'd been on BC for 10 yes, I came off BC in sept, started trying in feb and fell pregnant in the march on my 2nd cycle. I'm hoping it will be quick again this time but you
> never know!
> 
> I look forward to reading about your journey.

Of course!!! I remember you from the pregnancy and baby/toddler boards I think? My son will be 17/18 months old when we try for our second - we want them quite close in age too :) I fell pg before I'd had my first natural period after coming off BC last time, so praying we're that fortunate this time round - I would be thrilled to fall pg on our first try in October :cloud9: Hope it's quick for us all! Welcome on board to this exciting journey :flower:

xx


----------



## MissBroody

ksnopop said:


> MissBroody

yes? lol :haha:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

almosthere said:


> of course you can join! and congrats on your first bundle of joy! gender preference for your second??

Thank you ladies. During my first pregnancy I was just a lurker on this forum. It wasn't until my son was born I became a more active member so I look forward to getting to know you all :flower:

I don't know about gender of our 2nd. I am a real tomboy and love having a boy and would not mind one bit having a 5 a side team. But I think it would be nice to have a girl. Ooooh I don't know :dohh: You've really made me think now lol

I see most of you ladies say you will find out the gender! I am going against the grain and we will not be finding out x x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Oooh forgot, can I requst you as TTC buddies? Never had a buddy before lol :blush:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MissBroody said:


> Emz1982_in_uk said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you please? Hubby and I are trying for our second baby mid sept. We have a 20 mth old son and would like children quite close in age. With our 1st born I'd been on BC for 10 yes, I came off BC in sept, started trying in feb and fell pregnant in the march on my 2nd cycle. I'm hoping it will be quick again this time but you
> never know!
> 
> I look forward to reading about your journey.
> 
> Of course!!! I remember you from the pregnancy and baby/toddler boards I think? My son will be 17/18 months old when we try for our second - we want them quite close in age too :) I fell pg before I'd had my first natural period after coming off BC last time, so praying we're that fortunate this time round - I would be thrilled to fall pg on our first try in October :cloud9: Hope it's quick for us all! Welcome on board to this exciting journey :flower:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Harrison is so cute :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Sure request away =) And I think it is amazing how couples/single moms can wait to find out the gender, I think it would drive me mad. I feel I could only do this if I already had a boy and girl and had all I needed in preparation for both! I would love a boy first, then a girl and boy in either order =) But of course health is what is most important. 

Oh and announcement, today the :witch: came as expected of course, so hopefully I will only be seeing one more the end of September! Also, I finally got my prenatal pills and folic acid. I have to take 4 folic acid in 1 day, and I almost passed out when I saw how HUGE the prenatal pill is. Thank gosh I only need one a day. They have omega-3 and other stuff....anyone have trouble swallowing these huge prenatals, or are yours regular sized? My husband thinks it's hilarious-I'm sure he can't wait to see my struggles with these! Hope we all don't get an upset stomach from them as I've heard stories!


----------



## mazndave

Hi Emz, welcome aboard!!

I was a lurker on here for a month or so before I joined, but it's great to read about everyone's journeys and I'm looking forward to the months ahead where I'll (hopefully) be posting all about my pregnancy!! It would be fantastic if everything went as planned for all of us and we can carry on talking right the way through from bump to baby.

Is it just me though, or is anyone else a little scared/nervous? I know you 2nd timers won't be so much, but for the ones that are planning #1? I know that my life is going to change completely when we have a LO, and even though I know that it will be a good change in most ways, and there is no experience better than having your own child and the love you feel for them, I can't help but be nervous! Just the thought of someone else's life basically being in your hands, having to provide for them, care for them and protect them, learning to put yourself second after years of coming first?! It scares me a little - what if I'm rubbish at it??!! I really want to be a good mum, not like some that I know that you somethimes wonder if they give a sh*t:wacko:

xxx


----------



## Elz

Hi mazndave, I totally understand where you're coming from. It's a completely new experience which we can't really prepare ourselves for, but we just have to learn as we go! I know a lot of people say your maternal instincts will kick in once baby is born, but I worry if mine will and that I won't have a clue what to do! Eventhough I am a tad scared, I am so excited that for most of the time I don't even think of the scary stuff! I just think to myself "if those young girls on 'Underage And Pregnant' can do it, so can I!"
x


----------



## MissBroody

I keep hopping on and off BnB but when I sit down properly I'll add the rest of you as TTC buddies in my siggy :) 

Thank you Emz :) so is Kai! I would love another little boy too, I'm more of a 'boy mum' than I thought! But dreaming of a girl also :cloud9:

almosthere - I'm at the end of my period now, and because I have sucky 35 day long cycles it means waiting an extra week each month for O :( else we'd probably be starting to TTC right at the same time! So we both hopefully have one more :witch: before trying (and hopefully getting pg) :happydance: 

mazndave - yes, I'm sooo nervous!! Maybe moreso than before because I know what to expect with labour/newborn days etc and know how hard it is :haha: and also - I have nooo idea how I'll manage a toddler and a baby? It's obviously done by many women but the thought is scary! I can understand you feeling nervous - that feeling of being solely responsible for a little person is so overwhelming isn't it?! But these fears will be nothing but a distant memory as soon as baby comes. You will know exactly what to do and you won't remember life before baby was here! The fantastic outweighs how hard it is 100 times over :flower:

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, sorry for being a little slack today, I've had one of those days at work!

Emz - friend request a way, excited to have so many buddies!
MaznDave - I too am nervous and keep getting little thoughts pop in my head but agree that 100000 positives will outweighs the negatives.

I'm kind of in a really tricky position and would really appreciate some thought? About two months ago I applied and interviewed for a new job. At the time
I really wanted it but after discussions with DH and the whole wwc I decided it wasn't for me and didn't go for the final interview (3rd interview). The agency understood but have since called to say they wanted to offer me the job anyway, with more money than originally advertised at. I said no as reasons for pulling out in first place were not £ related, they keep coming back to me now. Whilst this is really flattering and the job does appeal to me just think best to stay where I am. And on that subject my current job is secure ( well as secure as any I guess at the moment ) but my boss drives me insane!
I am a senior manager who reports into her in her director role. She does absolutely NO work and expects me do it, I'm not bragging but I honestly do her job, she does nothing and takes the credit for my work - and is paid extortionately for it(!!!). Everyone at work knows this is the case and I have brought it up with HR before but they wanted me to make it official but I didn't want to as we, or I thought we were good friends.

Sorry to go slightly off topic but do you think stay were put and ride out hopefully with a BFP in Jan or go for this other job? My instinct is telling me to stay as I know she is also looking for another job.

Also - what pre pregnancy tabs are ppl taking? I'm only taking folic
acid, am I missing something?

Sonia


----------



## MissBroody

Soniamillie01 - that's a really tricky one. Congratulations on being offered the job though, despite not going to the final interview. You must have given a really good account of yourself - that's very flattering that they're so desperate for you :) It sounds like your gut instinct is saying to stay where you are? Especially if your boss is looking for a new job - she could well be gone by the time you get your BFP in Jan and even if she's not - it won't be long til you're on Mat leave anyway! I'd definitely do something about the fact you do all her work though - that's shocking!! 

I have a question along those lines!! I start a new job a week monday, it's part time (21 hours) and if we were to get our BFP in October (which I pray happens!) and I announce it to my employer at, say, 13 weeks - after the all-clear scan - I will have only been at work 16 or 17 weeks. I know this company sets no limit on how long you have to be there before being paid full mat pay so that's not a problem, it's just the personal side to it really - I will barely be into the swing of my new role before announcing I'll be leaving (hopefully) at the end of May 2012 ? I feel like I'd be letting my boss down in a way? Any thoughts?

As for prenatals - with my DS I took the Pregnacare Conception capsules for 3 months leading to his conception and for the first 3 months of pregnancy but they cost me an absolute fortune (not to mention they were huge!!) I didn't have iron deficiency or anything like that.. so this time I'm juts taking folic acid daily, and eating as healthy diet as I can with plenty of fruit/veg and water. 

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks MissBroody - I think you right and my gut instinct is to stay,
I am very well respected in my job ( again not wanting to sound big headed ) but have earned that through delivery results. I just hope she does move on,
I know she is looking so fingers crossed.
I don't like saying that as I actually really like her as a person but she just sweet FA (sorry) and takes credit for my work. I know the CEO knows as HR mentioned it and she said that she did have her own thoughts in the matter, along the same lines but if I wanted something done I would have to make it official and not prepared to do that and work on a horrible environment!

I see where your coming from with the new job but you've got to do what is right for you. I thought you said to someone for 11 weeks before, although I could be completely wrong. I wish companies still offered their own maternity packages as I would be ttc all the time :)

Thanks for info on tabs, my levels are ok so will just continue on the folic and diet diet diet - hoping for 3lb off this week to take me to 1st 1/2 off! Only 3 to go :( but I will get there x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, sorry if not posting on the right board but wanted some advice. DH and I were sue to NTNP at the end of the BCP (7 left) and we have been talking about maternity pay etc. Having looked online I think I'm right in that I will get 90% of salary for the first 6 weeks and then £128 something for the remaining 33 weeks. In addition child benefit at £20 or so a week.

Have I got that right?

Having done the online tax credit calculations I don't think we would qualify but I am not sure ???? Can anybody help / advise? I think the reason we wouldn't qualify if because my salary is quite high (circus £35k) but surely they should take into account that not earning? Seems that they penalise ppl who work and earn a living?

I'm completely devastated as will mean the NTNP / WTC will all go on hold toll god knows when. Unless I go back to work after 6 weeks ( which I DO NOT want to do), is that even allowed? Would meandull time child care which will cost a bomb :(

GUTTEFD :cry:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry for the randomness of the above but posted elsewhere but wanted to see of you ladies had any advice?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sorry for the randomness of the above but posted elsewhere but wanted to see of you ladies had any advice?

Hun, I think the tax credit cut off is 45k combined. They do take into account you being on mat leave I believe. Might be worth giving them a call for some advice x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia - I am in a similar position whereby I work for a Police Force but am studying a teaching degree. Ideally I want to change jobs to work in a school BUT for now my job is secure and I think a job change may be too much with a pregnancy, study etc so I'm staying and will look to leave in my return to work. 

MissB - If u work quite late into your pregnancy then you would have been there a year or so?! I wouldn't worry too much Hun 

You all reminded me - must buy folic acid


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Emz, yes I think it's about £41k which we would be over and someone else said they don't count the first £100 of mat pay, how true that is I don't know. Don't think we would get anything so may have to NTNP on hold :(


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies. I have been swamped with work all day also, so sorry for the slacking!! Hehe. 

Mazendave-I am sooo nervous. Sometimes I wonder if I am getting in over my head. I got especially nervous about being only about a month away from ttc, after getting a call from my OBGYN today. She told me a need to go see an OBGYN who specializes in HIGH RISK pregnancies. My heart sunk, I didn't think I would be considered a high risk patient, especially being only 22. I suppose it is because of my mother's high amount of miscarriages/stillborns (11 =( ) and my husbands father' miscarriage (baby had water in brain =( )
I also have Vitamin B-12 deficiency which is around the same lines of Anemia. But I am going to take folic acid starting tomorrow and prenatals, so I do not know what else this doctor can do for me-just scarey. A little off topic, but back to your question. I am somewhat nervous about the early stages of parenting with such a delicate tiny person, but not so much later on (4 months and up) because I have babysat for an almost 4 month old and it was breezy (although I am sure only because I was there in the day time/early evening!) But none the less, I do have much experience with babies!

MissBroody- Hopefully the high risk OBGYN doc. will bring good news for me to keep on my tracks and start ttc in October, so we shall start the ttc journey together around the same time, so exciting! Can you believe tomorrow is already SEPTEMBER?! Wow, time is going by faster than I thought and making me a bit nervous-the reality of me getting pregnant soon is really starting to hit me.

Hope everyone else is doing well and excited to be one day closer to your ttc date as of tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## Elz

Hey girls. I'm in a little different situation... We're moving this Saturday closer to home (which is great!) but this means I need to find a new job (which sucks). I've already applied for so many and have been turned down/not heard from them all! It really gets me down because I get the feeling that they don't want to employ me because I haven't long been married and babies come soon after! It also forces me to wait to TTC because of maternity pay etc. I read that you need to have worked somewhere for 26 consecutive weeks by the time you're 15 weeks before your due date to qualify for maternity leave, so I'm not sure what to do!
Obviously I want a baby more than anything but we'd really struggle if I didn't work and didn't get maternity pay! 

Anyway, my rant is over! Hope you ladies are doing ok today! :)
x


----------



## mazndave

MissBroody, I never really thought about the fact that it could be scary 2nd time around because you know exactly what childbirth is like!! And yeah, a baby AND a toddler does sound like very hard work! I suppose I was thinking about how much life changes from being childless to having a baby, and it didn't really occur to me how much it would effect couples having their 2nd, 3rd etc. I can see how it would be more difficult as you have to share yourself out and can't devote all your time to a new baby like us first timers!!

Sonia, it is a massive worry to me about how we will survive with the drop down to £128 per week, but this is the main reason why we are WTT. We know that we've got the 9 months of pregnancy + our WTT months to put money aside, so that we won't be as short when the time comes. We're trying to save at least £600 per month so that I can add this back onto my SMP when I'm off, and not be quite as short on cash as we would have otherwise been. Is this not something that you can do? 

Almosthere, sorry to hear that you would be considered as a high risk pregnancy, but the good thing is you now know in advance, and can take all the steps towards making sure that you are as healthy and prepared as can be, and the Doctors will know to monitor you throughout. Everything will be fine!! :thumbup:This reminds me though that I must start taking folic acid etc. 

I'm off on holiday this weekend so won't be able to come on here for a week :cry: As much as I'm looking forward to the break, I'm also looking forward to getting back and catching up with the news on here!!:wacko:

xxx


----------



## mazndave

Hi Elz,

I don't envy you having to look for a new job, I'm lucky that I've been where I am now a long time, so have no worries about taking time off, getting SMP etc. 

Sometimes it sucks being a woman -I think you're right that being a certain age etc, some employers will just presume we will leave to have a baby and won't bother to hire us. Very unfair and potentially illegal, but it can't be proven that that's the reason so they can get away with it! They reclaim the SMP that they pay out anyway, so I don't even know why they get so worked up about maternity!!

Not all are like this though, so keep trying and you will get there.Think Positive!
Bear in mind as well that 26 weeks before the 15th week before dd, actually means you only have to have worked there for one week before falling pregnant! So as soon as you have a job you can get cracking. Even if you just found something part time and didn't earn enough to qualify for SMP with them, you still may be able to get maternity allowance from the government. Don't give up hope yet!

xxx


----------



## Elz

mazndave- you have got such a positive outlook!! Thanks for the advice :)

I just wish there was an easy way out, but life doesn't work like that unfortunately!! Ideally I'd love to set up my own business and work from home but I have no idea what I'd do! lol

I can't believe it's the 1st of September already! Time is flying by! I bet you're getting more excited by the day! 3 weeks and 4 days will fly by! :D

Take care x


----------



## Elz

I know this is irrelevant but I really want one of those pretty little tickers everyone has but I'm not sure how to put it on!! I've tried copying and pasting both types of codes into the box but all that comes up is a white square with a red cross in it....
Is there anything else I'm supposed to be doing? lol
x


----------



## mazndave

I think you have to try and stay positive about everything, otherwise I'd never do anything for worrying about it! 

I had to get up really early this morning and was absolutely knick knacked, so my new fear is the tiredness - how will I be able to function on 3 hours sleep everynight?! Trying hard to stay positive about this as well - 3 hours is better than none, right?!!:shrug: Eeek!

3 weeks and 4 days, blimey. I'm getting very excited, it's weird to think that this time next year I could have a baby....we all could :happydance:

RE the ticker, is it a HTML code as I don't think you can use those, has to be BB code. Look at me like I know what I'm on about - I haven't got a clue what that means!!!

Mine says url at the beginning and end of the code (after [/IMG], does the one you are trying say that? It took a while to show up after I'd put mine on, so maybe it will work eventually?

xxx


----------



## MissBroody

I'm going to try and remember what everyone said, I've not logged on for at least 12 hours :haha: :haha:

Elz - I made my ticker on lilypie.com - the full length ones. To get it on here you copy the url (I think..!) so should be at the front of it. I al...OOPS! I said I wouldn't do that :blush:
xx


----------



## MissBroody

mazndave - you will soon think 3 hours consecutive sleep is wonderful :haha: In all seriousness - your body adjusts and learns to function on less sleep. I absolutely love my sleep and wondered how I would cope but you just do. Has anyone thought about how they're feeding baby? Breast or bottle? and what type of birth you'd like? Such a scary thought - we could all have babies next year !! I hope we all get our 2012 bundle of joy :happydance:
xx


----------



## Elz

Yay I've managed to work my ticker!! lol thanks for the help! The instructions on the website I was using was wrong and that's why it didn't work! I think I'll add another one :D

There's never a perfect time to TTC. My sister-in-law and her hubby both had amazing jobs, lovely house and cars etc then when she was about 3 months pregnant her hubby got made redundant. You just can't predict what will happen, you just have to make the best of the situation you're in!

Regarding feeding baby, I think I'd like to breast feed, or at least give it a go! And I'd like a natural birth, but again we can't really plan these things because certain obsticles can get in our way and force us to change our plans! Being a woman is tough! lol
x


----------



## mazndave

Yay it worked!! Wow, you're a proper newlywed, I've been married nearly a year and a half now, and wish I could do it all over again. I love the picture in your avatar as well, what a gorgeous wedding photo. I'd put one of mine on, but daren't on the off chance that someone I know will be on here and recognise it, and it'd ruin our surprise!! I think once I'm actually pregnant and everyone knows, I'll change my pic!!

Aaw, I'll miss all you too. I'll get back from holiday and I'll be like "I don't care if there's washing that needs doing, or you want your tea - there are 150 posts to catch up on on babyandbump!! Go away!!":haha:

MissBroody, don't panic - you've done it once before and you'll do it again! And it's not like it was years ago either so little should've changed, you'll be preggers before you know it.

Naughty naughty buying those booties:haha: I'm obsessed with all things owl as it'd match my nursery theme - well I went to Tesco last night on my own, and there was a gorgeous pink t-shirt with an owl on and it says 'little tweetie'.I was so tempted to buy it and hide it away in a drawer so OH didn't think I was mental!! It was only £2.50 as well. Managed to restrain myself - I'm convinced if I bought pink things it'd turn out blue, and vice versa. If I ever do give in to temptation I'll have to buy something of each just to appease the God of baby gender decision making!!

The kind of birth I'd like is one that lasts about 20 seconds, none of this 50 hour nonsense for me please! In all seriousness though, I'd like it to be completely natural, no epidural etc, but what will be will be. I'm wondering also what a water birth would be like?

Not sure about feeding - I think I'd like to try to breast feed but I may express it so that hubby could help out with feeds if I'm really tired etc. We shall see...

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, sorry I am slacking again today, work is always so crazy busy.

I'm sorry for my negativity re ttc / wtc / mat pay just seems so unfair.
I think we are going to look into it more tonight in terms of income and outgoings and what we can save between now and then. Plus child care costs and when I would come back to work etc and if could do part time. Feeling a little more positive today, my DH is so lovely saying he'll work something out.

Have a fan hols - I sit in meetings and think hurry up I am missing my BnB posts :) so crazy to think that this time nxt year we could have all had LO's.

I definitely want a water birth, have been a water baby all my life. Ideally like naturally but will see about that. My DH and mum will be there, DH happy to let mum take over I.e be in birthing pool (probably with her snorkel and camera) as he is a little nervous about it all.

So lucky to have you ladies to chat with, thanks again and sorry for being slack


----------



## MissBroody

So true Elz - you just never know what's round the corner do you? You just have to grab life by the short and curlies!

Mazndave - thanks for the positivity, and you're right, it should be fine a- like it was 2 years ago :)

Hehe yes you'll be straight onto BnB catching up! I should be doing house-work right now, ooops. 

I know - soo naughty!! I didn't want to tempt fate so bought white with blue pom poms for a boy and white with a pink frill for a girl - so either way I can put a gorgeous pair of booties on baby :haha: I'm an amateur photographer and have been scouring ebay for these lovely knitted booties and crochet hats etc as 'props' for newborn photo shoots. They look gorgeous wearing just a hat, or just booties! Really naughty though - I'll try not to buy anything else :blush: If I had been you - I'd have soo bought that owl top though!! And then a boy owl thing when I saw it to balance it out :haha: How tempting is this - AND it's unisex!! ... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Newborn-...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415cce1978

I would like to try and breastfeed next time and do it for longer than 11 days this time. My son was tongue tie and my supply was low so those first few days were mainly pain and tears and frustration - so this time I'm going to stay completely open to the idea that I may bottle feed from early on and that's fine :) I would like a similar birth - waters broke and he was born 24 hours later after a very manage-able labour (albeit with an episiotomy and ventouse) and 4 days before his due date! It's so scary not knowing how the birth will pan out isn't it... A water birth sounds great!! I'd have loved that but the hospital I'll birth in only has one pool and it depends on when you go into labour and if it's free to use :dohh:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

You've all been busy. I've tried reading all the new posts.

Sorry the ladies who may put ttc on hold :hugs:

Re feeding I want to exclusively bf for six months this time round. Last time I bf exclusively for two weeks then combined fed til 3 months. I am hoping for a home birth with water this time. My last labour went like text book so fingers crossed for a simple one this time round.

Does anybody have any names yet? X


----------



## almosthere

Ahh the topic of breastfeeding! I want to try as well, but the idea of chapped and cracked nipples does not get me too excited. However, I know it is best for baby and mommy so will try!

As far as natural birth (which is what I want to aim for) does air and gas count as part of a natural birth, or no?

And thanks for the support everyone, I think I will be fine and I don't think I am officially a high risk pregnancy gal until I get seen by the specialist so I am going to try to keep my head up! 

And MissBroody, like you told me, you will be fine, we just need to stay unstressed and keep our heads clear of negativity and just think positive. I hope that everything will work out for everyone. And I agree with Mazndave-bad bad bad for buying booties, but I bet they must have been too cute to pass up ;)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

almosthere said:


> Ahh the topic of breastfeeding! I want to try as well, but the idea of chapped and cracked nipples does not get me too excited. However, I know it is best for baby and mommy so will try!
> 
> As far as natural birth (which is what I want to aim for) does air and gas count as part of a natural birth, or no?
> 
> And thanks for the support everyone, I think I will be fine and I don't think I am officially a high risk pregnancy gal until I get seen by the specialist so I am going to try to keep my head up!
> 
> And MissBroody, like you told me, you will be fine, we just need to stay unstressed and keep our heads clear of negativity and just think positive. I hope that everything will work out for everyone. And I agree with Mazndave-bad bad bad for buying booties, but I bet they must have been too cute to pass up ;)


Good luck, I hope you're not high risk :hugs:

I do believe gas and air counts as a natural birth. Well it certainly didn't give me any 'relief', just made me feel drunk! :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Ahh the topic of breastfeeding! I want to try as well, but the idea of chapped and cracked nipples does not get me too excited. However, I know it is best for baby and mommy so will try!
> 
> As far as natural birth (which is what I want to aim for) does air and gas count as part of a natural birth, or no?
> 
> And thanks for the support everyone, I think I will be fine and I don't think I am officially a high risk pregnancy gal until I get seen by the specialist so I am going to try to keep my head up!
> 
> And MissBroody, like you told me, you will be fine, we just need to stay unstressed and keep our heads clear of negativity and just think positive. I hope that everything will work out for everyone. And I agree with Mazndave-bad bad bad for buying booties, but I bet they must have been too cute to pass up ;)
> 
> 
> Good luck, I hope you're not high risk :hugs:
> 
> I do believe gas and air counts as a natural birth. Well it certainly didn't give me any 'relief', just made me feel drunk! :dohh:Click to expand...


Hmm, then perhaps the gas is not worth it! OR maybe it works differently with everyone :thumbup:

And I saw you asked about names. The funny thing with that topic is, both DH and I want a boy, but our girl names turned out soooo much better!


----------



## almosthere

Kimber Ann/Jada/Joy (unsure of middle name!)
Naomi Brooke Bitencourt
Jaina Rose Bitencourt 
Alianna Rose Bitencourt

Liam Ledoux/Jace (Ledoux is DH middle name and mothers maiden name!)
Bryce Wade 
Conor Jacob/Lance/Byron/Maddox (again unsure of middle name)
Nolan Anilton
Blake Kenneth


----------



## Elz

almosthere said:


> Kimber Ann/Jada/Joy (unsure of middle name!)
> Naomi Brooke Bitencourt
> Jaina Rose Bitencourt
> Alianna Rose Bitencourt
> 
> Liam Ledoux/Jace (Ledoux is DH middle name and mothers maiden name!)
> Bryce Wade
> Conor Jacob/Lance/Byron/Maddox (again unsure of middle name)
> Nolan Anilton
> Blake Kenneth

You seem to be well prepared for names!! :thumbup:
We have a few in mind, all Welsh names but still undecided which is our favourite! Will you be finding out the sex? I'm not sure if I would. Part of me wants to know so that I can be organised, but another part of me likes the idea of the surprise on the day! Who knows...I'll hopefully be put to the test soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think we would find out so can fully prepare. In terms of names we live Olivia for a girl and Archie / Oscar / Alfie for a boy, although Alfie is quite common now.
Our surname is Allen so think they all go quite well.

As for feeding I want to breast feed but like you almosthere the though of the nipple issues puts me off but know it's best! I hope I can breastfeed as I had a breast mastoplexy 5 yrs ago and one of the side effects was not being able to.


----------



## MissBroody

Soniamillie01 - I hope you can breastfeed after that. But at the end of the day as long as baby is fed, healthy and happy that's all that matters :flower:

Gas and air worked wonders for me! I felt high - but it helped with the pain a lot!

We've got our girls name sorted and have a few as back up but can't agree on a boys name. We have

Girls:

Freya Rose
Sofia 
Evelyn
Elyse
Willow 
Ruby

Boys:

Leo
Alastair
Theo
George
Reuben
Noah
Greyson
Elijah


----------



## MissBroody

almosthere said:


> Kimber Ann/Jada/Joy (unsure of middle name!)
> Naomi Brooke Bitencourt
> Jaina Rose Bitencourt
> Alianna Rose Bitencourt
> 
> Liam Ledoux/Jace (Ledoux is DH middle name and mothers maiden name!)
> Bryce Wade
> Conor Jacob/Lance/Byron/Maddox (again unsure of middle name)
> Nolan Anilton
> Blake Kenneth

I love Naomi, Nolan and Blake!!! 
xx


----------



## MissBroody

Elz said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Kimber Ann/Jada/Joy (unsure of middle name!)
> Naomi Brooke Bitencourt
> Jaina Rose Bitencourt
> Alianna Rose Bitencourt
> 
> Liam Ledoux/Jace (Ledoux is DH middle name and mothers maiden name!)
> Bryce Wade
> Conor Jacob/Lance/Byron/Maddox (again unsure of middle name)
> Nolan Anilton
> Blake Kenneth
> 
> You seem to be well prepared for names!! :thumbup:
> We have a few in mind, all Welsh names but still undecided which is our favourite! Will you be finding out the sex? I'm not sure if I would. Part of me wants to know so that I can be organised, but another part of me likes the idea of the surprise on the day! Who knows...I'll hopefully be put to the test soon!Click to expand...

For our first LO we really didn't mind what he was so having a surprise was lovely. This time I want to be more prepared so we'll find out. What are your names? Are you from Wales? 
xx


----------



## Elz

MissBroody said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Kimber Ann/Jada/Joy (unsure of middle name!)
> Naomi Brooke Bitencourt
> Jaina Rose Bitencourt
> Alianna Rose Bitencourt
> 
> Liam Ledoux/Jace (Ledoux is DH middle name and mothers maiden name!)
> Bryce Wade
> Conor Jacob/Lance/Byron/Maddox (again unsure of middle name)
> Nolan Anilton
> Blake Kenneth
> 
> You seem to be well prepared for names!! :thumbup:
> We have a few in mind, all Welsh names but still undecided which is our favourite! Will you be finding out the sex? I'm not sure if I would. Part of me wants to know so that I can be organised, but another part of me likes the idea of the surprise on the day! Who knows...I'll hopefully be put to the test soon!Click to expand...
> 
> For our first LO we really didn't mind what he was so having a surprise was lovely. This time I want to be more prepared so we'll find out. What are your names? Are you from Wales?
> xxClick to expand...

Yes, I'm from Wales and speak Welsh to hubby, and we both have Welsh names too! The girls names we like are: Sioned, Llinos, Angharad, Eleri, Carys, and the boys names we like are: Steffan, Gethin, (I can't think of any more at the top of my head but we'll probably add to both lists by the time we need to choose!!:haha:)
xx


----------



## MissBroody

They're lovely :) Where in Wales are you? We're in Cwmbran. OH's first language is Welsh - he's Huw. Our little boy is Harrison Evan David so not much Welsh in there. I liked Seren, Eleri and Ffion for girls and Iolo for a boy but OH wasn't on board!

xx


----------



## Elz

We're in the West, other side of Carmarthen. Well we will be from Saturday as we're moving back! lol I like those names too! Might add them to my list! 
xx


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Kimber Ann/Jada/Joy (unsure of middle name!)
> Naomi Brooke Bitencourt
> Jaina Rose Bitencourt
> Alianna Rose Bitencourt
> 
> Liam Ledoux/Jace (Ledoux is DH middle name and mothers maiden name!)
> Bryce Wade
> Conor Jacob/Lance/Byron/Maddox (again unsure of middle name)
> Nolan Anilton
> Blake Kenneth
> 
> I love Naomi, Nolan and Blake!!!
> xxClick to expand...


Thanks! I notice my names are far different from the names in UK and such, very interesting to see new ones! And Naomi is one of my top pics if we have a girl! 

FYI I start my prenatals and folic acid tonight after dinner, and see the other OBGYN September 13th! I hope for only good news :flower:


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies, just thought I'd pop in to see how everyone's doing? I'm going to be offline for a few days as I'm moving house tomorrow and I'm not sure when we'll be able to set up the internet in the new house! I'm going to have major withdrawal symptoms - this site is so addictive!! Hopefully by the time I'm back online I would have finished my BCP and will be officially NTNP! :D 
Keep smiling... :)
xxx


----------



## almosthere

Very exciting, we will miss your conversing!


----------



## MissBroody

ohhhh good luck with the move!! We'll miss you! Sooo exciting that you'll be NTNP when you get back on!! With Mazndave gone too, it'll be quite quiet in here this weekend! 

I'm feeling quite anxious today - I just want October to be here :haha: almosthere - it's great to see other names, they're so unique. I agree different to UK names. Do you know roughly what day in October you'll be ovulating? 

I'm not enjoying being off BC much - my PMS was awful, my skin is oily and broken out in cystic acne and my hair is greasy. Ugh. It'll be worth it when I get my BFP right?! :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well today!
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck with the move, hope to see you back online soon!

I've got 6bcp left so this time next week it will be finished - whoop!


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, still here, will catch up later xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. Got my test results back today and all ok but have an abnormal vitamin b12 level. Slightly freaked out and not helped by google (I know I shouldnt) and have been asked to see doctor Monday at 9, can never see a doctor normally for love nor money!

Does anyone know anything about it in general? Bit freaked out by the abnormal as well, as opposed to low / high etc.


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi all. Got my test results back today and all ok but have an abnormal vitamin b12 level. Slightly freaked out and not helped by google (I know I shouldnt) and have been asked to see doctor Monday at 9, can never see a doctor normally for love nor money!
> 
> Does anyone know anything about it in general? Bit freaked out by the abnormal as well, as opposed to low / high etc.

I have vitamin b-12 deficiency-it is like anemia-a lot to do with you having low energy level and such. Don't worry, nothing too serious as long as you get your monthly shots. They will probably check you a couple more times before determining if you need shots, or if your levels were just abnormally low for that one month. Good luck!


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> ohhhh good luck with the move!! We'll miss you! Sooo exciting that you'll be NTNP when you get back on!! With Mazndave gone too, it'll be quite quiet in here this weekend!
> 
> I'm feeling quite anxious today - I just want October to be here :haha: almosthere - it's great to see other names, they're so unique. I agree different to UK names. Do you know roughly what day in October you'll be ovulating?
> 
> I'm not enjoying being off BC much - my PMS was awful, my skin is oily and broken out in cystic acne and my hair is greasy. Ugh. It'll be worth it when I get my BFP right?! :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!
> xx

I want October to be here too! And I believe I will start ovulating somewhere between the 11th and 15th! I am ending my BC October 1st, so I have not been able to track my ovulation off of BC, but my period has always came on the dot and been very constant!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, as normal the deadly google has freaked me out completely! I hope it's just a blip or a deficieny that supplements / jabs can sort and not long term. Juat guess the whole tummy ache since taking folic acid has also made me think that is that also something linked to the b12 thing. Just hopefully reading too much I to things x


----------



## almosthere

Unless it is a freak thing with low levels, it can be long term. If they diagnose you with the deficiency you will need one shot a month for the rest of your life time (but usually more in the beginning to get you back on track). My hubby is actually going to start to give me the jab/shots himself this month!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks, will try not to think about it till Monday x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Jembug said:


> Hey ladies, still here, will catch up later xx

Hey Jem, I see ur in Stevenage! I'm not too far away down the A505 x

Love all the names ladies. I want a really 'different' name. Boys are so difficult to think of though. I like Eden and Willow for a girl


----------



## Soniamillie01

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, still here, will catch up later xx
> 
> Hey Jem, I see ur in Stevenage! I'm not too far away down the A505 x
> 
> Love all the names ladies. I want a really 'different' name. Boys are so difficult to think of though. I like Eden and Willow for a girlClick to expand...

They are lovely names, love willow! I'm in Crawley, which I don't think is too far from stevenage? Although my geography isn't too great!


----------



## almosthere

Hey how is everyone doing? Today DH and I really cracked down with organizing the house-especially future babies closet! Now we actually have extra space for baby in there, plus we did some other finishing touches on the house to make it look nicer =) DH is FINALLY going to paint a couple walls that have need to be repainted for TWO YEARS NOW! Due to a poorly mixed batch of paint, so incredibly excited about finally finishing the condo. 

Anyone else doing anything new/fun/exciting to get ready for future baby???


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds like you have a very productive day Almosthere. We've just moved back into our house as we had a major flood at the beginning of may so the whole place was gutted and refurbished.
It's lovely now but I have never known stress like it, we lived in a hotel for 7 weeks! So anyhow, we've been all newly decorated and our spare room / future nursery has been done in a really soft mocha / coco colour and we have White furniture with mahogany blinds, so when LO arrives we can hopefully keep the colours as quite neutral and accessories as needed. Definitely would like a White cot.


----------



## almosthere

That spare room sounds lovely! I would really enjoy to have a white cot/crib as well, especially for a girl for some reason. I cannot imagine living at a hotel for 7 weeks! We just had Hurricane Irene hit Massachusetts and my parents home flooded-we lost power, so we had to scoop the water out by hand with buckets and such, horrible! And I thought that us losing our power for 3 days was bad. However, your situation sounds much more irritating! Glad to hear you are back at home-nowhere better than there! =) Our spare room is a light light tan/yellow/goldish color, which we chose without thinking of LO. But nicely enough, it will be perfect for either a boy or girl.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh god, was everyone ok? Was there much damage to the house? It's nice being home now and seems to be slotting in well with the NTNP plans. 

Ah that colour sounds lovely and very versatile for boy or girl.
Yes, I definitely want White but think I would consider a dark wood to match the blind/brown and think it would go lovely with pink ;).

My DH keeps saying were going to have an Archie (our name for a boy) or dropping things into conversation about there being three of us which is sooo lovely and makes me feel all warm inside. We've just found out that one of our neighbours is also a registered child Linder so that may come in handy.

I'm so tempted to finish my BC now but only have 5tabs left so think may as well wait. Has dctrs tomorrow about the b12 so hoping to have that sorted.


----------



## almosthere

Oooh, good luck at the doctors, everything should be fine :thumbup: And I want a white crib, but we have a giant office desk in our spare room that must stay, so it has to be a dark cherry brown to match! Haha. It makes me kind of sad baby won't have his/her own room, but we live in a small condo (around 960 square feet) so we need the spare room for nursery as well as our desk-for husbands TWO computer monitors for work, and my lap top for my schooling. 

And I want to stop my birth control TODAY. But I have to start my new pack instead :cry: My husband really needs this last month to be just us without ttc and to know that no accidents will happen. I also feel it is best so that baby will not interfere with my graduation date for college. I graduate May 1st, so having a baby July the soonest will be okay-she can even come a month early without inter-fearing with my schooling! That's amazing you only have 6 pills left I think you said? That makes me very jealous, but I am exactly 4 weeks away, so not too shabby.

And my family is fine. Lots of trees just fell blocking roads, almost going in to houses, many going into cars. Telephone lines snapped and broke-and poles snapped right in half. Fortunately, everyone I know was safe, although the storm did lead to 12 or so passing away in other states and perhaps MA too. We are blessed that we only lost power! Thanks for asking :flower:


----------



## almosthere

OH yea, I also meant to share that my husband drops comments like yours as well! It is great to hear him say things like, I can't wait to do this with our SON. Haha we both talk as if we are going to have a baby boy, and I know my father would love a grandson as he always wanted a son himself, but ended up with two girls! DH even says small things like, we should really do this for baby and that. I think its nice to hear, because it ensures me that he is really ready for a baby and family and that he wants this as much as I do. It also makes things seem more real that we are possibly going to be parents by next summer!


----------



## Soniamillie01

We have the same with our spare room, DH is a DJ outside of work so has all of his decks, speakers and mixer set up, plus some 1,000 records! His unit is White so I think we could go for either maybe.

Ah 4 weeks will fly by and like you say will coincide with your graduation better. Im a bit dubious about coming off especially as I have been on them for so long, also my sister is getting wed in Cyprus in June next year and if we fall before
Xmas we wouldn't be able to go. She knows and is happy with the poss that we won't be there but does make me think should we wait a little longer but just going to NTNP if it happens it happens!

Ah glad everyone was ok, so sad about those who died.
X


----------



## almosthere

Funny how we have to match crib with hubby's stuff ;)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know, suppose something's got to give :) I love talking about it and when dropping it into conversation. We went shopping this morning and DH was looking at nappy's asking me to explain which ones are best, why they differ etc. Bless x


----------



## MissBroody

Hi ladies :flower:

Hope everyone's ok! I've not popped in for a while... Soniamillie - your issue with B12 can easily be resolved - try not to worry, and whatever you do - don't GOOGLE!! lol. That's fantastic news that everything else is A-OK - that must be such a relief :) 

ohh we want a white cot too  our little boy's cot is pine but I definitely want white furniture this time.

4 weeks almosthere!! :happydance: That'll fly by!! I have 6 weeks I think :( boo - seems soo long. I'm so tempted to just NTNP this month but know it's best to wait too. I'm going to use this cycle to step up a gear with the exercise, eat really healthily and use OPK to pinpoint ovulation. My boy booties and girl booties that I naughtily bought came :haha: so they've been packed away in the 'new baby drawer'.

I can't wait for Mazndave to come back and see the link to the owl hat I posted - I thought of her today when I saw a fluffy white baby blanket with pink owls on - I took a photo to upload and show her on her return!!

I hope everyone's great :D

xx


----------



## almosthere

Missbroody-Yay, sounds like a cute blanket! And 6 weeks is so soon, just keep busy and try to think of other things besides baby stuff-at least you have a baby to keep you busy too! Haha. And I thought you were NTNP next week according to your ticker? Change of plans?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've seen some gorgeous bits this weekend and even caught hubby in the kids clothes isles whilst shopping this morning!

Nice to hear from your MissBroody, yes got doctors tomorrow so will hopefully have more info then! 6 weeks will fly by, I am wondering now whether to run one more bc pack, don't know why just guess I am so used to taking it, seems weird stopping. X


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> I've seen some gorgeous bits this weekend and even caught hubby in the kids clothes isles whilst shopping this morning!
> 
> Nice to hear from your MissBroody, yes got doctors tomorrow so will hopefully have more info then! 6 weeks will fly by, I am wondering now whether to run one more bc pack, don't know why just guess I am so used to taking it, seems weird stopping. X

GL at the doctors tomorrow. Keep us updated if you take another pack of pills or not. If you run one more, we will start ttc around the same time!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh yes we would be, hasnt realised that. My i phone app says I am due on the 24th with ovulation peaking at 29th September. Ideally if we did stop bc at this pack which is still the plan I want to try and have at least one period off bc as recommended by doctor.


Night all x


----------



## calm

Hello everyone!!! I have been WTT for over 10 years (in the forum for a more than 2 years too as an official WTTer). But now I have sorted out my anxiety issues (enough to be able to TTC anyway) and I am ready to go. I have an x-ray tomorrow, which stopped me from getting those condoms in the bin this cycle. I am rearing to go, and get a bit more broody as the days go by... I got a smiley face on my digi thing last Friday, so ovulation will have well and truly gone by by Tuesday when I can FINALLY start having sex without a condom (my god will that be an event!). Would love some buddies, having said that, i am trying to keep it casual, don't want every month to revolve ONLY round this, and start getting anxious or even depressed which I have never been actually. I start back work in 2 week, (teach English as a foreign language, all ages, from kids to adults(and teenagers worse luck!), so that will be a stressful time and its probably for the best I won't be with the TWW). Anyway, I'm sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome calm, and wow, only a few days to go for you, lucky gal!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck with the Xray Calm x


----------



## KimmyKo420

Hi Ladies!
My fiancee and I are planning to start TTC with in the week or so. We've been together a while and plan on getting married at any time(just a matter of going to the court house and actually doing it lol). We lost our previous surprise pregnancy at 10 weeks and had put off having another for the last 7 months. I'm knew to this whole forum thing and would really love a buddy.

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Kimmy - sorry for your loss, hope the ttc goes well.

Have been to doc re b12 and am low (155 should be 190-600) so got a course of b12 jabs over next 2-3 weeks and then retest and hopefully all be ok x


----------



## calm

Soniamillie01 said:


> Kimmy - sorry for your loss, hope the ttc goes well.
> 
> Have been to doc re b12 and am low (155 should be 190-600) so got a course of b12 jabs over next 2-3 weeks and then retest and hopefully all be ok x

So that is what they meant then by B12 abnormal, thats its low? It called B12 anaemia, I suffer from it too, but its okay at the moment as I take supplements. It can be related to anxiety, or even allergies. Glad you are getting it sorted XXX


----------



## almosthere

Hopefully you won't need shots every month like I do. I get my b-12 shot today by my husband. By him giving me my shot, we will save around 16 dollars a month which adds up since I get them every month for the rest of my life! He seems VERY VERY nervous to give it to me which is making me nervous, will keep you all posted, haha.

And welcome Kim, sorry for you loss, and fingers crossed your next is healthy <3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope your be ok almosthere, I am sure you will be fine with him doing it, I'd be nervous too! Yes, hopefully this short course will resolve it.

Feeling very emotional about the whole NTNP today, think maybe a combination of a number of things but really do wonder whether to give LO the best chance that I should wtt a little longer and really crack on with the weight loss. I know I'll never be able to loss the 7-8 stone I need to and not sure I really want to as the last time I did that I made myself really ill. But think if I can loss maybe another 3 it would really help and if I really cracked on with it that would probably take me 4 months, so to end of yr. ????thoughts? I'd still come off BC as can regulate until then and use condoms and coming off may also help with the weight loss too? X


----------



## almosthere

SO the shot went okay. Haha, some difficulties getting the injection liquid into the shot holder itself, but then we did it! And he did pretty well-did not hurt much =) Yay for saving money for future baby by giving my own shots! Haha, and a trip to the doctors every month!


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hope your be ok almosthere, I am sure you will be fine with him doing it, I'd be nervous too! Yes, hopefully this short course will resolve it.
> 
> Feeling very emotional about the whole NTNP today, think maybe a combination of a number of things but really do wonder whether to give LO the best chance that I should wtt a little longer and really crack on with the weight loss. I know I'll never be able to loss the 7-8 stone I need to and not sure I really want to as the last time I did that I made myself really ill. But think if I can loss maybe another 3 it would really help and if I really cracked on with it that would probably take me 4 months, so to end of yr. ????thoughts? I'd still come off BC as can regulate until then and use condoms and coming off may also help with the weight loss too? X

I think you mine as well end your b.c and use condoms, or finish if you only have one pack left if you are considering delaying. IT is a good idea to delay to get more iron and prenatals in before hand, and losing a few more pounds may improve your chances of conceiving quicker. GL =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yea think your right. Glad the jab went well! X


----------



## Elz

Hello ladies, I'm back!
I've been pill free for 4 days now and it's so nice not to have to remember taking it every morning! Even though remembering to take my folic acid tablets are slightly more difficult! No sign of AF yet but it's very early days and I've read that it can take up to 8 weeks for AF to return after coming off cerazette! But in the mean time we're just having fun NTNP and if things happen, great, if not we'll just have to try a bit harder! lol
Hope you ladies are keeping well :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Elz, welcome back. Hope all is ok.
Whoop hoop pill free - bet it feels good! I have finished my pack now and just wait for AF and then it's onwards to the NTNP , which I think has turned into more ttc! X


----------



## almosthere

Hey ladies! Glad to see this forum is back and running as it is my fav one =) I am still working on getting rid of the pills! I'm almost on week two of pills, so a few more weeks and a couple more days and I'll be ttc along with you ladies soon enough!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah they'll soon be gone Almosthere!


----------



## almosthere

Damn right! Haha


----------



## mazndave

Hello, I'm baaaaaack!!:happydance:

Sorry I didn't get a proper chance to say adios before I jetted off on my holidays, had so much to do on the Thursday night before we went, don't think I hardly even sat down all night!

Had a fab break anyway, and now I'm back and my ticker says 2 weeks and 3 days til I come off the pill! Yay, it's gone down without me even noticing. Not long now....

Just read through about 5 or 6 pages worth of posts since I've been gone, and although I've taken it all in, I can't remember what I wanted to comment on in my reply!! Think I need to catch up on some :sleep:

MissBroody, that hat is abso-fricking-lutely adorable, love it! Stop encouraging me:haha: And can't wait to see this blanket as well, sounds lush.

Called at Tesco today and showed OH the owl t-shirt, and he put it in the basket and said we might as well get it for £2.50!! I put it back though as I panicked that it'd be tempting fate and what if we then struggled to get pregnant? If it's still there in Dec tho I prob will get it, (and somrthing for a boy as well to balance it out!) as hopefully we'll be well on our way then:dust:

What have I missed.......erm....

Oh yeah, names. For a girl we definitely want Freya Rose, had this name picked out for quite a while now. Not sure for a boy, although we know we want Drew for the middle name (family). Some of our choices so far are:

Noah
Riley
Finlay
Reuban
Jenson
Seth

There's loads more that I want to comment on but I think I'll have to read through all the posts again to see what I've missed out!

xxx


----------



## almosthere

yay you are so close now, wow! and I really like Jenson, and it is new to me! And I think Drew would go well with Riley. Riley Drew...Hmm! Hope you had a good holiday, now go catch up on ur z's!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi MaznDave hope you had a great holiday and welcome back.
We've got two of our nieces staying tonight, one is 12 and the other is 3 nearly 4 and seeing Ella, the youngest with my DH brought a v v v happy tear to my eye. She has always been an uncle Steve's girl (that's my DH) and he is amazing with her but since the whole NTNP / ttc something has changed in him, for the better, although I didnt think anything could change as he is perfect! They'll be in our bed tonight why I end up in one of the spare rooms. Just v happy about the future! We also talked about gender earlier and said I have always had this need to have a little girl and if we had a boy, which I would also love, I would definitely want another to try and have a girl.
Some people say we should be happy with either as long as healthy as we so will be bit have this deep longing to have a girl. I think it's because I have such an amazing relationship with my mum, we're like best friends and I want to pass that onto our daughter. So he has agreed to two LO - me = :)


----------



## MissBroody

hello ladies :flower:

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days! Hope everyone's doing ok? Welcome back Elz and Mazndave!! Woah time's flying!! I can't believe some of you are NTNP already eeee!! Mandave our name choices are so similar it's uncanny! Freya-Rose is our girl and a boy will be Noah, Finlay or Leo - Jenson and Reuben are on our middle names list - we have good taste :haha: I'll upload the photo of the blanket tomorrow if I can!! Definitely buy the t-shirt hehe

How's everyone finding being off the pill (those who have stopped) ? I've been having lots of cystic acne, greasy hair, stomach cramps - urgh. It seems to have settled down a bit now, I'm coming up to my second natural period (hopefully the last one for 9 months!!)

Soniamillie I have a deep longing for a daughter too - I hope the next one is a girl (though will be equally delighted with a boy) but if it's another boy we'll more than likely try again for a girl!

I hope time flies til mid October when we properly TTC. I start my new job Monday so time should go quite quickly as I'll be busy getting to grips with my new role etc..

xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies. So right before I went off to work for a little tn, DH told me he had good news and to stop taking my b/c! Funny enough I just popped in the last pill for the first week for BC so I had 2 weeks of hormone pills and a week of sugar pills left. I am in my fertile period now, so I hope I start ovulating ASAP! If not, there is always next month when we had planned on starting anyway :thumbup: SOOO I am now in the NTNP for this month with you ladies, WAHOO!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yipee


----------



## Smudge26

Hia im 20 years old and planning to come off the pill in oct/nov this year. My OH is 22 and we have been together 3 years and live together in our own house. We are both ready to be parents, despite being a little young. Would love some bump buddies to go through this experience with xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Smudge, welcome! Age is but a number, if your ready your ready! So will this be your first? Any gender preference? Any names?

My AF made het appearance this morning so this is my normal BC 'period' and will hopefully be one of the last I see for a while. So onwards with the cycle counting and NTNP / tttc, I think my ovulation (assuming cycle returns to 28 days, was pretty consistent before BC) will be 24th sept ish?????? Is that right - roughly 14 days isn't it? Although going to try and have a normal cycle before properly ttc as doctor days best so have an AF date to date LO from but if it happens it happens!


----------



## Smudge26

SoniaMillie - This will be our first yes and we don't really have a gender preference. I will be coming off pill in about a month or so, and hope to have a normal period before conceiving, but we will be NTNP and see what happens. Excited but nervous. Will this be your first one??? Good luck trying x
Ps. still getting used to all the 'letters' like TTC so trying to make sense of what is being said


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh I know there are so many abbreviations. There is a list of them all on here somewhere, I took a photo of them all on my phone to remind me! Yes this will be our first, I've just finished my BC pill which have been on for 14 yrs so hoping AF returns to normal v v v quickly! Very excited x


----------



## almosthere

Yay, welcome smudge! And Soniamillie-I hope for no more :witch: for you, and all other ladies who are NTNP, wahoo!!


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone!

I will also be TTC during the next few months. I stopped taking my BCP on the 27th Aug, had my normal withdrawal period the week after so now just waiting for my first natural period before the fun can start!

Did any of you visit your gynae of GP before TTC? I don´t live in the uk anymore and over here (Spain) i´ve heard quite a few people say that it´s normal to get a routine check up done, bloods taken etc beforehand. I´d rather people didn´t know that we are going to be trying for a baby so reluctant to ask anyone over here about what to do. x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi miss malteser - welcome and good luck with the ttc!

Yes I've had a check up, had bloods done and b12 came back as abnormal so now on 6 injection course of them to ensure levels are right to conceive - helps with early fetal development. Also had all other base line bloods done - urea, creatine, liver function, thyroid, iron, blood count etc. Could you visit a Doctor there for testing?


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks Soniamillie01. I´ll make an appointment with the gynae this week. I can´t believe this is all actually happening!! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know it's so exciting isn't it? I haven't had a gyno appointment as all my recent tests for that i.e smear etc have been fine so literally have had bloods and have started taking folic acid - that's all the doctor recommended really, been taking it for a month I guess - are you taking it too? 

I've finished my bc now and on with 'fake' AF now so hopefully from next week we will be TTC!!!! We are hoping to go away at the end of
September so maybe conceive then!!!!


----------



## miss malteser

When I went for my last smear about 4 months ago I mentioned to the nurse that we were hoping to start trying within the next 6 months ago and she gave me a prescription for 5mg/day of folic acid to start taking a month before TTC. Reading around it seems that´s quite a high dosage. How much are you taking?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine is the lower one, 4mg I think (200% of rda). I think the 5mg are only availae on prescription and are usually giving to those who have a history or family history relating to early stage pregnancy problems, spina bifida (sp ?), miscarriage although I could be wrong. I don't think it's harmful so would definitely start taking it now if thinking of ttc over the next few months, my GP said Atleast three months before she would normally recommend anyone of child bearing age to take it just incase.


----------



## almosthere

I am also taking 4mg as well. I went to my high risk preconception visit today and loved the doctor. She has great humor to make DH and I feel more comfortable and less nervous! It sounds like I just need to wake a week or two, then get some genetic testing. I hope all my tests go well and to have no bad carrier genes!


----------



## miss malteser

It seems like 4mg is pretty much what everyone takes apart from over here! As long as there are no side effects I´ll just stick to the 5mg, for now anyway. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes sounds like a plan! I had some tummy aches but just switched to evening and take with dinner and all fine.

Almosthere - glad the dctr is nice, when are the tests? Hope all goes well. They seem to test women ttc for much more over there compared to here, which is good in my mind!


----------



## almosthere

I have to wait a week before scheduling tests because of paper work, so probably in the next 2 to 3 weeks!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope they go ok x


----------



## AnnaEccles

Hi guys i need a buddy too!! We started 6 days ago.
Im 24 and my hubby is 27 weve been together for 10 years last august and married for 1 last july. We have a beautiful baby girl who is 1 this november and i cant wait to have another!! 
We got caught with Aleisha on the first attempt!! so pretty good going really, just hope we are lucky enough this time round.
I would love a baby boy - it would just complete our family but can't have too many girls lol
Would love a buddy, i am curently waiting to do a pregnancy test 1 more week to go :( xxx


----------



## almosthere

Hey Anna! When you say you just started 6 days ago, do you mean that's when you stopped your BC, or have you been off for a while? I have been off the pill day 3 today so I guess you can say we are NTNP for this month, then full on TTC next month!


----------



## Elz

Good evening ladies!
Well it's day 9 off BC and no sign of anything at the moment! I haven't experienced any side effects yet which I'm pleased about! I've read that coming off cerazette can be quite awful, and so far I feel exactly the same as when I was on them!
I've just found out that one of my best friends is 14 weeks pregnant. Jealous is not the word!! But I'm so happy and excited for her because she is such a genuine, lovely person and they've been trying for a baby for about a year I think!
I'm undecided whether or not to go and see my doctor for a check-up before we officially start TTC, or just wait and see what happens while we're NTNP. I suppose seeing a doctor will make it seem more real, but I don't want to start getting obsessed with it and have my life revolve around TTC!! lol Something to think about I suppose!
I had quite a few replies lined up for some of you but I've totally forgotten them! Oops! lol 
x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Elz. Hope those side effects stay away - do you normally have an AF on that BC? I've just finished my BC which is Cilest and currently on 'fake' AF so hoping she makes her way off again soon. We're hoping to go away at the end of the month as have two weeks off and haven't had the best year so far and will be ovulating hopefully whilst away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Which is good as we tend to have lots of BD whilst on hol but we shall see.

I have got three more b12 shots left and then will have another blood test to make sure all ok and then were off!


----------



## Elz

Hey Soniamillie :flower:
I haven't seen AF since January 2009!! I would of come off my BC sooner but I had a smear test last week and wanted to make sure that was fine before getting pregnant so stayed on a little longer so that I wouldn't bleed! Hope you enjoy your time off and fingers crossed you get a BFP out of it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah lucky you! I hope AF returns for you soon. Yes me too, be nice to just relax and get away.

Has any one heard of soy something or other? Saw it in the ttc forum apparently supposed to help bring forward oluvation?


----------



## miss malteser

Soya Isoflavones? I´ve seen that too but no idea what it is! Are any of you taking Evening Primrose Oil? There´s lots of conflicting advice about it - whether it increases EWCM, whether it doesn´t, whether it makes your cycles more regular, or not....


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes that's the stuff,
I read something about taking it for days 1-5 of menstrual cycle to bring ovulation forward but must stop after day 5.???? May look into it more if AF doesn't return

No evening primrose for me, just FA.

Is anyone using opk's? Or using any other methods to track ovulation? They confuse me! We're just going to go with the flow for now!


----------



## mazndave

Hey ladies hope you are all well? Hi to the new posters as well, welcome to the thread :flower:

Hubby has been working long hours this week, so I've been spending ages on t'internet looking at baby stuff! I'm not even off the pill yet and I've already chosen my pram!! I love it, can't wait til I can actually buy it :wacko: Also been looking at lots of cute owl stuff again, I soooo want to buy something - must resist for now. 

Only got 12 more bcp to take, so started on the folic acid on Monday - no feeling sick or anything thus far, hopefully will stay that way. Can't believe that this time next month we'll be trying for a baby, and a little tiny seed could actually even be growing!:wohoo:
How cool would it be if we all actually got our :bfp: at similar times?! And then me and MissBroody will end up both having girls with the same name!!:haha:

One thing though, we are going to start trying as soon as my AF has gone from taking last pill on 25th Sept, but are you _supposed_ to wait for your first 'proper' period first? Are there any repurcussions if you actually fall pregnant beforehand, such as greater risk of miscarriage or anything like that? Don't really know much about it, but a lot of people on here seem to be waiting until their natural cycle resumes and wondered if there was a reason you're supposed to, eg chemicals still in system etc. Is that a dumb question??!!:blush:

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi MaznDave

I think the reason most people try to have a normal AF is to have a proper date (last AF) to date from to be more accurate, I don't think there is any specific risk involved other than the chance that your date might be slightly out but guess with technology now-a-days a scan should fix that.

We are supposed to be trying to have a normal AF before ttc but not sure I can wait especially as we are hopefully going away at the end of sept and will be ovulating hopefully!

Ah I keep looking at bits too but must refrain, I must refrain!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies! So today is my 4th day off BCP and I am experiencing what I believe is break through bleeding =( Stinks, but isn't this good that I am already bleeding-meaning I will ovulate this month, or next the latest?! I am so confused with my ovulation this month, as today was my fertile period usually. So, I am just going to wait for the bleeding to stop, then BD some more and see if my regular period will coem on the 28th as it usually would. Although I hope this is the last time I see bleeding! However, if I bleed the 28th, then I will know it is my regular period and I will be able to get my ov. better! Anyone else experience breakthrough bleeding from stopping in the middle of pills?


----------



## miss malteser

mazndave said:


> One thing though, we are going to start trying as soon as my AF has gone from taking last pill on 25th Sept, but are you _supposed_ to wait for your first 'proper' period first? Are there any repurcussions if you actually fall pregnant beforehand, such as greater risk of miscarriage or anything like that? Don't really know much about it, but a lot of people on here seem to be waiting until their natural cycle resumes and wondered if there was a reason you're supposed to, eg chemicals still in system etc. Is that a dumb question??!!:blush:
> 
> xx

We´re going to wait for my first natural AF firstly just to make sure that everything is back in working order after 6 years on BCP and secondly because it can take quite a while for the first AF to arrive. I´ve heard of people who end up waiting months! I´d go crazy :wacko: not knowing if I was pregnant or if my AF was just a late and probably end up spending loads of money on pregnancy tests just in case! 

It is very frustrating though, not taking BCP and still not TTC.


----------



## mazndave

miss malteser said:


> We´re going to wait for my first natural AF firstly just to make sure that everything is back in working order after 6 years on BCP and secondly because it can take quite a while for the first AF to arrive. I´ve heard of people who end up waiting months! I´d go crazy :wacko: not knowing if I was pregnant or if my AF was just a late and probably end up spending loads of money on pregnancy tests just in case!
> 
> It is very frustrating though, not taking BCP and still not TTC.

I hadn't thought about that, that you could think you were pregnant when really it's just that your first proper AF is really delayed! I suppose we'll just go with the flow, and if AF doesn't show up on time, I'll try to wait a couple more weeks until taking a test, and then maybe just do 1 once a month if it still isn't showing up. Don't mind spending a tenner a month on them!!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - when I've stopped before, not this time, mid pack I have had the same if that helps? Would say it is spotting and to wait for normal AF


----------



## almosthere

Thanks sonimallie....I am soooooo emotional since stopping the pill, it is very embarrassing. I cry so easily, and like ball, not just a little wimper. I don;t know if it's my messed up hormones, stress from my classes, or a mix of both. I just hope my hormones can get back to normal so I can be less stressed for baby making!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah bless you, I've been a little the same, especially today at work. I was fine and got this hilariously funny email and was crying with laughter but couldn't help it and it turned I to proper emotional crying, I was so embarrassed! It's weird as should be taking my first pill from new bc pack tonight and it's as if body knows it's not coming! Explained the whole ovulation thing to DH today as he was talking about trying to conceive whilst we are on hol from 26th but be too late so he knows he is going to have a busy few days (well maybe a more than a fee) from Saturday! Just going to start ttc now and go through to when I know ovulation was due to have passed! See what happens! V excited and have found out today a girl at work is also ttc, been off her bc 3 weeks and just had her first AF so came back pretty quick! X


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies! So today is my 4th day off BCP and I am experiencing what I believe is break through bleeding =( Stinks, but isn't this good that I am already bleeding-meaning I will ovulate this month, or next the latest?! I am so confused with my ovulation this month, as today was my fertile period usually. So, I am just going to wait for the bleeding to stop, then BD some more and see if my regular period will coem on the 28th as it usually would. Although I hope this is the last time I see bleeding! However, if I bleed the 28th, then I will know it is my regular period and I will be able to get my ov. better! Anyone else experience breakthrough bleeding from stopping in the middle of pills?

When you come off the pill, you get a withdrawl bleed. It's not a real period... So really there's no telling when you ovulate. You get a period because you ovulate, not the other way around. So, I say just BD like crazy and you should be as good as pregnant!!!! Also try to track your CM once this bleed is over...that always helps me when things get whacky.


----------



## almosthere

PreshFest said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! So today is my 4th day off BCP and I am experiencing what I believe is break through bleeding =( Stinks, but isn't this good that I am already bleeding-meaning I will ovulate this month, or next the latest?! I am so confused with my ovulation this month, as today was my fertile period usually. So, I am just going to wait for the bleeding to stop, then BD some more and see if my regular period will coem on the 28th as it usually would. Although I hope this is the last time I see bleeding! However, if I bleed the 28th, then I will know it is my regular period and I will be able to get my ov. better! Anyone else experience breakthrough bleeding from stopping in the middle of pills?
> 
> When you come off the pill, you get a withdrawl bleed. It's not a real period... So really there's no telling when you ovulate. You get a period because you ovulate, not the other way around. So, I say just BD like crazy and you should be as good as pregnant!!!! Also try to track your CM once this bleed is over...that always helps me when things get whacky.Click to expand...

Yes the plan for now is to wait for the WD bleeding to stop (the waiting is driving me crazy!), then to just relax and BD as much as possible. I am pretty positive since I am bleeding now that I will get my period on the 28th. Therefore, there may be a chance I ovulate somewhere between then, haha. Hopefully next month will be much easier to track everything if I get my period this month! Baby dust to all =) :dust:


----------



## mazndave

Where's MisBroody?! It's her thread and she seems to have disappeared this week!! Hope the first week at her new job went well.

I was looking forward to seeing this owl blanket too:sulk::haha:

MissBroody, hellloooooo, where are yoooouuuuuuu :hi:

What's everything up to this weekend? Thinking about persuading OH to go to Ikea for some bits for house, and while I'm there I might just end up looking at the furniture I've got my eye on for the nursery!:blush:

Everyone's saying their more emotional since they've come off the pill - well I've got 9 left to take and I've already started! Find my eyes filling up all the time over nothing - so god knows what I'll be like when I'm off it!!

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## MissBroody

Hello ladies!!

So sorry I've been AWOL this week - I started my new job and exhausted and rushed off my feet isn't the word, lol. Ah Mazndave thank for thinking of me :) I'M BACK!! Welcome to all the new ladies joining us on this exciting journey :flower: Isn't time flying?! We'll be trying this time next month eeeek - how funny would it be mazndave, if we both had our girls - at the same time, with the same name?!

There are so many things I wanted to say to all of you but I've missed so many posts and now I'm all confused :haha:

We used this month to track my cycle ready to TTC properly next month - I got my pos OPK today (I think it's positive anyway..) so the same cycle day as last month. So far so good on that front. 

I received a £10 voucher from Silver Cross in the post today so used it to buy a pram toy for the new baby :happydance: other than that I've bought nothing - I've been really good :thumbup:

Hope everyone's feeling ok and having a great weekend!

xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. I am doing well. Day 8 of BCP today, and my WD bleeding only lasted 2 days (stopped 2 days ago) I am now wondering if I will be ovulating soon, or getting my period when I usually would (sept. 28th) if I was still on BCP's, anyone know how this all works since I stopped taking my BCP's after a week into them?


----------



## MissBroody

almosthere - that's a tricky one. So you stopped BCP a week into a pack? Maybe those 2 days of bleeding were the 'artificial' period and your true period will come about 28 days (or whatever length your cycle is) after the first day of that bleeding - so ovulation in about 12 days time? I'm not sure though - it's hard to pinpoint ovulation after stopping BCP because cycles can be wacky at first, or longer/shorter than normal, and then there's the fact you stopped a week into the pack thrown into the mix :haha: Have you thought about using OPKs? If all else fails - BD everyday, your hubby wouldn't complain I'm sure :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> almosthere - that's a tricky one. So you stopped BCP a week into a pack? Maybe those 2 days of bleeding were the 'artificial' period and your true period will come about 28 days (or whatever length your cycle is) after the first day of that bleeding - so ovulation in about 12 days time? I'm not sure though - it's hard to pinpoint ovulation after stopping BCP because cycles can be wacky at first, or longer/shorter than normal, and then there's the fact you stopped a week into the pack thrown into the mix :haha: Have you thought about using OPKs? If all else fails - BD everyday, your hubby wouldn't complain I'm sure :haha::haha:
> 
> xxx

Hahaha, yes lot's of :sex: will be going on until I see results!! lol


----------



## sunshine82

Hi, I would love to be buddies :) I am new here so no buddies yet- we are hoping to start ttc end of October! Exciting times! I am 29 years old, Anyone else looking for October buddies!?? xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi sunshine, welcome!
I'm 29, soon to be 30 in two weeks!
DH and I have been married for just over one year and have been off bc for about 2 weeks now, I am on cd7 so am due theoretically to ovulate end of this coming week!
This will be our first and I CAN'T wait - so excited!

Will this be your first? Gender preference at all? X


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Soniamillie! thanks for the reply- took me so long to build up courage to post!
Finally time has almost come around, the last year we have been waiting seems forever! this will be our first baby, it's such an exciting time! Pretty much all i am thinking about at the moment! Its amazing! So close for you both too- are you trying this month then- good luck lots of baby dust! :baby:
I'm on CD 6 at the moment they vary though between 30-35 days so can get a bit confusing lately, were just planning to cover all bases! 
Do you have any gender preferences- we have no pref!
Thanks for the reply :)- can I add you as a buddy? xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes of course, add away, we hope to be testing early October so fingers crossed for us both. We are close in terms of cd's, although I don't know how long my cycles are as have not had one post bc yet - I know ppl say should have one before trying but were just up for seeing what happens.

We would eventually like one of each, DH would like a boy as #1 and originally we was only going to have one but I definitely want a girl at some point, I have this mother daughter ache so he knows if we have a boy this time we will definitely be having another. Don't get me wrong I would love a boy to and like the thought of an older brother, but have this urge for a daughter.

Have you been on bc?


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks! :) wishing you loads of luck for October- were prob going to start end of Oct so hope test mid November!

We are really close cd wise just noticed that! fingers crossed for your early Oct testing- if not we can test together November! 

I was on Cerazette for about 2 years on and off, i stopped taking that quite some time ago prob a year or so now! Didnt really get on very well with the pill! 

We'd like two childrenI think a boy and a girl would be great, I know what you mean about mummy/daughter that is special! One of each definate aim! :)

Wishing you all the luck for this month hun!!! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, yes if not we'll be testing again November so hopefully together. I was on Cilest for about 24 yrs so not expecting cycles to return v quickly although you never know! My dctr says I'm likely to be very fertile this ovulation (if ovulate) due to coming off pill.

Have you started any pre conception mess? Folic acid etc?


----------



## sunshine82

Your very welcome, heres hoping we both get those lovely bfps very soon (would love to be pregnant by christmas thats our aim- hope thats not too unrealistic!!) My other half works on the rigs so he is away for 5 months of the year 2 weeks offshore then 3 weeks at home, so all i know he is home at the right time until Feb time then not going to be easy! Bit of added pressure there- so lets hope we are lucky by xmas!)
I hope your cycle gets back to normal quickly, i have heard that meant to be super fertile after stopping bcp! sounds promising!!!! :) Why do they say wait a month is it to do with accurate dating on the ultrasound scan??
I am taking the pregnacare conception vitamin at the moment but may go back to the regular folic acid! Are you taking folic acid? 
I have started cutting caffeine so bough decaf tea and coffee and trying to eat more healthily! I havent been very healthy today though, managed to eat a whole pack of popcorn watching tv! Yikes!!! xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes I was on just folic acid but am now on a pre conception vitamin with folic acid,
It's only from asda but seems to have a good level of rda, all above 200%. I'm currently having jabs at doctors as I have low b12, I went to doctors about pre conception health and GP done some tests and that came back low, was 140 should be 190-600, so have to have 6jabs over three weeks, have two more left and then re blood test to make sure it's make up!

Ah yes does put some extra pressure on, a Christmas announcement would be amazing! In a way I hope we conceive this cycle but wouldn't be too worried if not,
My sister gets married in June next year in Cyprus and if we did conceive this cycle would be due the 18 June, she gets wed 22nf so wouldn't be able to go as think most airlines stop allow you to fly at 7 months. 

It's weird not taking bc! I brought a good book yesterday 'fertility and conception, the complete guide to getting pregnant'! Ive nearly finished it and is a v good read!


----------



## sunshine82

Oooh I may have a look in Asda for that one- the pregnacare one is around £9 so it quite steep (i work in the nhs! lol!)) 

Good luck with the jabs, that's good they gave you a good pre conception check up- gives you peace of mind! I went to see the nurse at our surgery and she said they don't do pre conception checks as such- she just gave me general advice and said to take folic!! 

Christmas announcement would be great, would be the best ever (although lovely is offshore this xmas :( 

The Cyprus wedding sounds amazing, i think the airlines are strict towards the end, so you may be going then or you may not?- time will tell!! All depends on the next month!

The book you recommend sounds good- i may google that thanks for the tip!!
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

In asda they are £4.50, for 45, so quite good I thought as seem to contain the same as the leading brand ones but half the price! Yes my GP has been good,
I nee to lose some weight which I am working on so hoping it will all fall into place!

I got the book in waterstones but would be cheaper on the net, I paid £14.99 for it! A good read so if you can pick up a cheap copy definitely recommend it x


----------



## sunshine82

Definately, I will be popping up to Asda and getting some of those- thats a really good price for 45 days too! You get 30 tablets with the pregnacare!

I need to loose some weight, its not easy though, like you say everything will fall into place! xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes, let's hope so, I'm off to bed now as have been up since 6am (early BD'ing ;) ) and have a 6.30am alarm call for my morning mile swim! Joy.
Chat tomorrow x


----------



## almosthere

Welcome sunshine, glad to have more buddies for October! And Soniamillie-I am planning on a Christmas announcement too! Thinking of wrapping a gift for mom and a gift for dad-specifically outfits that say grandma and grandpa on them. I am soo excited and hope we all get a chance to announce our 3 month pregnancy around then!


----------



## Elz

Morning ladies! :)

Well I'm not feeling too good today. I've had a bad cold for a week now and it seems to be getting worse. All I'm doing is sneezing and blowing my nose!! lol And on top of that I'm thinking my first AF after BCP is on its way - got quite sore nipples (which I never remember having before) and slight cramping. PLUS I woke up this morning with conjunctivitis in my left eye. Not nice. Other than that though, I'm good! lol I'm hoping AF will come soon so that I can actually start to track my cycle. Either that or a BFP!! lol Still no luck on the job front either but I'm on a mission today so fingers crossed!!

Hope you're all good x


----------



## PreshFest

LADIES! AF is due Friday and it's ON after that! I really hope it comes on time. Wish me lots of luck and babydust!!!!!!!! And send me non-ectopic vibes, please :winkwink:

Good luck to all of you! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

PreshFest said:


> LADIES! AF is due Friday and it's ON after that! I really hope it comes on time. Wish me lots of luck and babydust!!!!!!!! And send me non-ectopic vibes, please :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to all of you! :dust:

So exciting it will be the start of your new cycle-good luck! I am still unsure if I will be ovulating the 28th (next wednesday), or getting AF, or not getting AF due to a BFP comming around the corner! Will find out soon!

Baby dust to all!:dust:


----------



## almosthere

Elz said:


> Morning ladies! :)
> 
> Well I'm not feeling too good today. I've had a bad cold for a week now and it seems to be getting worse. All I'm doing is sneezing and blowing my nose!! lol And on top of that I'm thinking my first AF after BCP is on its way - got quite sore nipples (which I never remember having before) and slight cramping. PLUS I woke up this morning with conjunctivitis in my left eye. Not nice. Other than that though, I'm good! lol I'm hoping AF will come soon so that I can actually start to track my cycle. Either that or a BFP!! lol Still no luck on the job front either but I'm on a mission today so fingers crossed!!
> 
> Hope you're all good x

And hope you get back to good health so you can be less stressed and get your BFP!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi soniamille, I hope you enjoyed your swim this morning- go you thats dedication at 6.30am! Fab! Hope you have had a good day! :)

Almosthere-thanks for the welcome! Can I add you as a buddy too? The christmas announcement sounds amazing, that would be fab! really hope we all get our :bfps: real soon!

Elz- I hope you are feeling better soon, take care hun! :)

Preshfest good luck and sending you lots of babydust!! :)


:hugs: :dust: 
xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi lovelies!
Sorry not be on today, I've been crazy busy at work.

Elz - oh no poor you, I had that not long ago, exactly the same cold, cough, sneezing and then the conjunctivis which turned into a sty! Still got a little sniffle now but much better. Hope it passes soon!

Presh - oh fingers crossed and sending lots of baby dust

Almosthere - I hope it doesn't come and the BFP does!!!

Swim this morning was hard sunshine but will be worth it, Hope you've had a good day!

No sign of ovulation according to CM so will keep BD'ing and see what happens! I am noticing more aching in my tummy (lower) which I don't know if it's just psycological as wanting to feel ovulation. I'm ok cd8 ao ovulation shouldn't be too far off, due on Friday so will be BD'ing every other day and if I have may way everyday!

I so hope we all get our BFP soon!


----------



## almosthere

sunshine82 said:


> Hi soniamille, I hope you enjoyed your swim this morning- go you thats dedication at 6.30am! Fab! Hope you have had a good day! :)
> 
> Almosthere-thanks for the welcome! Can I add you as a buddy too? The christmas announcement sounds amazing, that would be fab! really hope we all get our :bfps: real soon!
> 
> Elz- I hope you are feeling better soon, take care hun! :)
> 
> Preshfest good luck and sending you lots of babydust!! :)
> 
> 
> :hugs: :dust:
> xxx


of course, the more buddies, the merrier! :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Hey everyone. Sorry ive been missing, ive been job hunting and I now have 3 job interviews lined up..... Then we can start ttc.

Hello to all the new posters.

So much to catch on, I cant keep up.... have read all your posts, I will keep up with you now xx


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Jembug! thanks for the welcome! :) this is such a friendly place and i am so pleased I have joined the forum! Thanks everyone for making me so welcome!

Soniamillie im pleased you enjoyed the swim, I know what you mean about work today- it seems to be one of those Mondays!

Have some good news though hopefully! I may be joining you in October testing! Have a docs appointment on Thurs to iron out a few last worries, but if all is good- its ttc this month! :happydance::happydance: Sooo excited at that prospect!! I know another month isn't that long but still.......:)

Lots of lovely babydust to everyone!!!:dust::dust:

Hope your all having a good evening!

xxx


----------



## sunshine82

Jembug said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry ive been missing, ive been job hunting and I now have 3 job interviews lined up..... Then we can start ttc.
> 
> Hello to all the new posters.
> 
> So much to catch on, I cant keep up.... have read all your posts, I will keep up with you now xx


Good luck with the interviews Jembug! :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Jembug! Let's us know how you get on x

Sunshine - ah thus good news, I'm hoping as just off bc that extra extra fertile, doctor said most people are when come off and before AF! No signs as yet of ovulation as in cm all ok, no symptoms, no temp change but going to bd to be sure! 

Does anyone else temp?


----------



## almosthere

No temping for me, keeping everything quite NTNP for this month I guess you could say. And good luck jembug!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've not done it before and wasn't going to but a digital thermometer feel in front of our shopping trolley yesterday out of no where, DH took it as a sign!


----------



## sunshine82

Soniamillie01 said:


> Good luck Jembug! Let's us know how you get on x
> 
> Sunshine - ah thus good news, I'm hoping as just off bc that extra extra fertile, doctor said most people are when come off and before AF! No signs as yet of ovulation as in cm all ok, no symptoms, no temp change but going to bd to be sure!
> 
> Does anyone else temp?

Thanks Soniamillie dont want get hopes built up too much until i see nurse- but its promising it could be the month! 

I have definately heard your super fertile after stopping the bc, i dont take temps, but i feel hotter around ov time, but then again i do around AF time too. do look out of other ovulation signs, the cm is a good indicator, i also get ovulation pain and sometimes this dull backpain on ov day for some reason!!?? 


Baby dust! xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I don't think I've ever noticed ovulation symptoms but guess I've never actively looked for them, will definitely be looking this month, well later this week, due Saturday according to my apps, that's if I ovulate.

How often do you all BD over ovulation? Is every other day enough or should it be every day? I think were going to do the every other day - I'd be shattered lol!


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> I don't think I've ever noticed ovulation symptoms but guess I've never actively looked for them, will definitely be looking this month, well later this week, due Saturday according to my apps, that's if I ovulate.
> 
> How often do you all BD over ovulation? Is every other day enough or should it be every day? I think were going to do the every other day - I'd be shattered lol!

They say every other day starting on CD10 so he has enough time to build up a potent supply in between and so you don't get tired and burnt out.

Our first round, my hubs was out of town, but came back for one day on the day that I had ewcm...so we did it and BAM! My daugter was conceived!! 

2nd time around my cycle was all crazy and never got a period, so I just watched my cm and did it every other day when I appeared to be fertile. That worked, too, but as you know...ended in ectopic. 

This time around we will be doing the every other day starting on CD 10 as well, so lets hope it works! I'm 2 for 2 when it comes to trying, so I'm expecting this time to be the same. Let's just hope this one sticks. CD 10 SHOULD be Oct. 2nd for me if AF is on time this friday!


----------



## Jembug

We did it every other day and I concieved three times but it can get a samey iykwim, tired times, lol x


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I would love to have a TTC buddy. DH will be home in October and that means in late Oct/Nov/Dec....so on until I get prego we're going to be trying. I've got the fever! ;)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome lekkerslaap


----------



## Elz

Well today is a much better day!! I went to the doctor's yesterday for my conjunctivitis and she gave me some drops and my eye seems better already. I mentioned that I'd come off the pill and she said I should be taking folic acid (which I already am so she knows I've done the research!) and it's starting to feel a lot more real! I know we're only NTNP but I'm more excited now! hehe Plus I told my mum that I've finished my pills and eventhough she wasn't too impressed to begin with (I think she still sees me as her little girl!) she's really supportive which I'm thankful for! :thumbup:

AND I got a phonecall this morning asking me to go for a job interview! :happydance: It's at a school so if I get my BFP this month or next month, baby would be due in the summer holidays which would be ideal!! I'm hoping the 'good things come in threes' and 'good things come to those who wait' sayings are true and I get this job and maybe a little fourth good thing - a BFP?! :blush:

Ok I'm getting over excited now, need to calm down and take one step at a time. Firstly lets see how the interview goes! I really hope I get it, I'm bored at home all day! Plus the extra income would mean we could save money towards baby! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## miss malteser

Good luck with the interview!!! It all becomes so real when you start to tell people doesn´t it?! I´ve only told a nurse who works at my docs surgery but even then it felt so strange that it was me saying it. I´m so used to hearing of friends and collegaues say that they´re trying for a baby/pregnant that it seemed crazy that it was now my turn (and a little bit scary!) x


----------



## almosthere

Good luck on the interview Elz!


----------



## Jembug

Elz, are from the UK? Are you looking for a job as well as trying? Only I need to get a job before I fall pregnant so I can Recieve mat pay. (I've always worked so it's not like I'm playing the system) goodluck witn the interview x


----------



## Elz

Hi Jembug, yes I'm from Wales and I'm looking for a job as I've recently moved (only reason why I'm currently unemployed:dohh:) and hoping to get one before I fall pregnant too so I can get maternity pay! Fingers crossed I get lucky on Thursday!! Good luck with your interviews too! :flower: x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news on the interview Elz, let us know how you get on? Fingers crossed! Good news about the eyes too, glad they seem better!

I'm not having a good day today, just work crap as my boss really does sweet FA all day and relies on me to keep the department and team running. Don't get me wrong I am more than capable but why should I do her job and her be paid £80k a year to sit on her arse ? (sorry for the language)! The panic spreading across her face this afternoon when she realised I am on leave for two weeks from Friday was priceless, my whole team dread me being off as she had no idea AT ALL! If she's not late in, on a three hour lunch or leaving early she is asleep at her desk! Part of me just thinks sit back, do your job and let everything else slip but I can't do that to my team. 

Rant over, sorry:)

Cd10 for me and no ovulation signs, no cm - due to o on Friday I thing. No BD'ing either as DH is shattered so think we might miss this on but guess there is still time. Just a bit down as we planned in every other day from AF finishing and have only once (she finished sat), although I guess Sunday is once so again today, just expected DH to be a little more on board but guess it's allot of pressure. Please don't get me wrong I wouldnt be devastated if didn't get BFP this month as only just started ttc but will think it's because we didn't bd enough and that's the one thing we can control!

Sorry for being horrid, this is a bad day x


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Great news on the interview Elz, let us know how you get on? Fingers crossed! Good news about the eyes too, glad they seem better!
> 
> I'm not having a good day today, just work crap as my boss really does sweet FA all day and relies on me to keep the department and team running. Don't get me wrong I am more than capable but why should I do her job and her be paid £80k a year to sit on her arse ? (sorry for the language)! The panic spreading across her face this afternoon when she realised I am on leave for two weeks from Friday was priceless, my whole team dread me being off as she had no idea AT ALL! If she's not late in, on a three hour lunch or leaving early she is asleep at her desk! Part of me just thinks sit back, do your job and let everything else slip but I can't do that to my team.
> 
> Rant over, sorry:)
> 
> Cd10 for me and no ovulation signs, no cm - due to o on Friday I thing. No BD'ing either as DH is shattered so think we might miss this on but guess there is still time. Just a bit down as we planned in every other day from AF finishing and have only once (she finished sat), although I guess Sunday is once so again today, just expected DH to be a little more on board but guess it's allot of pressure. Please don't get me wrong I wouldnt be devastated if didn't get BFP this month as only just started ttc but will think it's because we didn't bd enough and that's the one thing we can control!
> 
> Sorry for being horrid, this is a bad day x

You only need to start BDing every other day starting on CD10, so you are still good to go! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi girls :)

My DH and i are planning our first baby at the moment. We have been married for just over 7 months. I am 27 and my hubby is 30.

We decided earlier in the year that we felt ready to have a family and had initially planned to come off the pill after christmas then TTC following this. We wanted to be able to save some money beforehand to buy all the newborn essentials, etc. However over the past few weeks we have both been becoming increasingly broody and have decided to bring it forward!  Eek!

I took my last pill on Sunday night (i've spent the past 14 years on BC consisting of Cilest, Depo, Implant and then Cilest again. Most recently i've been on Cilest for about 3 and a half years). I really worry that it will take my body a while to settle down into normal cycles. Especially as i have been on BC for more than half my life and from such a young age - i started my periods when i'd just turned 12 and had horrendous periods.

I am now expecting my withdrawal bleed over the next few days then we will be TTC following this :)

I started taking Sanatogen Mother-to-be pills 3 days ago. They were on offer in Boots - 3 for 2! I don't know about anyone else but it felt really strange buying them for the first time!

I really haven't a clue what to expect with the 'trying' business and the whole coming off the pill issue, so i'm glad i stumbled across this forum and found all you guys to talk to!

Baby dust to everyone....

xxx


----------



## almosthere

Welcome Babybumphope! Did you finish your full pill pack, or did you stop somewhere in the middle of it? Today is my 10th day off BCP (Orthro-tri-cyclen) I experienced WD bleed afew days after stopping, and it only lasted 2 days. So DH and I have been BDing most everyday since we have not a clue when I will ovulate! Haha. Baby dust to you!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome babybumphope. I was on cilest for 14 yrs and am also wondering how long my cycles will take to regulate. I'm cd10 post coming off the pill, haven't had a normal cycle as yet so will see!

Almosthere - good luck hun, sounds as though you are covering all bases!!! 

Were cd10 now so hoping to bd allot now!


----------



## Elz

Hi and welcome BabyBumpHope! I stopped taking my BCP (cerazette) about 2 weeks ago and haven't had any bleeding/spotting yet. I've heard it can take about 8 or 9 weeks for some people (I hope this isn't the case for me!), but good luck with TTC x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks for messages girls :)

Got a really silly question - what does cd10 mean? I'm still trying to get used to all the lingo and abbreviations on here! Hehe. I assume it's something to do with 10 days into your cycle...?? I know what BD is referring to but what exactly does it stand for...? I feel silly!

xxx


----------



## miss malteser

BabyBumpHope said:


> Thanks for messages girls :)
> 
> Got a really silly question - what does cd10 mean? I'm still trying to get used to all the lingo and abbreviations on here! Hehe. I assume it's something to do with 10 days into your cycle...?? I know what BD is referring to but what exactly does it stand for...? I feel silly!
> 
> xxx

Hi babyBumpHope!

You´re in a similar situation to me. I´m also 27, recently married and just stopped taking the pill. Still waiting for that first real period before starting TTC and it´s driving me mad!

BD = baby Dance
CD = Cycle Day (I´m guessing!)

I think there´s a post somewhere on here with all the abbreviations.

Good luck with everything!:hugs:


----------



## miss malteser

All the abbreviations are here x**Oops didn´t work. Just type abbreviations into the search thingy and you´ll find them!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks Miss Malteser.

It's nice to hear from someone in the same boat. Hopefully we'll both be lucky :)

What do they normally say about waiting for a natural period? Do you think thats what we should do too? The only benefit i can think of is that you'll be able to try to work out ovulation times easier but is there any harm in trying before the natural period? My best friend conceived both her boys 2-3 weeks after stopping her pill therefore never got her natural period as she was already pregnant.

Theres so much to think about!!

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Bd - baby dancing (sex)
Cd - cycle day

Others that come up allot
Bc - birth control
DH - dear husband
Dd / dd - dear son / dear daughter
AF - Aunty flow (period)


----------



## Jembug

Hi ya, to all the ladies who are coming off BC, I was on it for 9 years and my periods become regular straight away. And it did inbetween stopping BC and having my 2nd baby. So fingers crossed it will be the same for you.


----------



## miss malteser

Hi BabyBumpHope,

I don´t think that there would be any problem TTC before the first natural AF arrives and a lot here seem to be doing that. However I prefer to wait just to make sure that everything is back in working order if you know what I mean. I´ve heard of girls who have to wait up to six months for their first AF after stopping BCP and I know that if that were me I´d end up doing pregnancy tests every couple of days just in case and probably drive myself crazy! Also in the event that there is a BFP, knowing your last natural AF date makes it easier to calculate due dates, scan dates, etc but I don´t think that´s overly important. x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi ladies,

Not had chance to get on here for ages. How are you all?

Has anybody actively started TTC yet?

We started last week. I'm on CD 16 at the mo. 9 days til AF is due so we shall see. Scary stuff x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. Hope everyone is well?

I am good and hoping to have some ovulation signs soon, on cd11 and ovulation due Saturday so hoping it does happen! 

I'm having a better day today for those who read my post yesterday. Things are looking up - the develop who built our house has finally agreed to pay us compensation for the leak we had back on may - long story short our toilet system was fitted faulty and flooded our house top to bottom in may, we lived in a hotel for 16 weeks and moved back home late august after the place had been gutted! So were off work from Monday so are going to grab a last minute holiday and disappear for some sunshine! I must say though I am going to miss y


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oops ...

Going to miss you ladies - was going to take my phone / laptop but have decided against it. So I'll have alot to catch up on when I get back with fingers crossed some BFP!

This may be tmi - last night DH and I were BD'ing and afterwards I noticed I was bleeding slightly, not had that before so wondering if it is something due to coming off bc? Sorry if tmi


----------



## PreshFest

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Not had chance to get on here for ages. How are you all?
> 
> Has anybody actively started TTC yet?
> 
> We started last week. I'm on CD 16 at the mo. 9 days til AF is due so we shall see. Scary stuff x

AF is due in 2 days for me and then we will be TTC starting on CD 10, which should be Oct. 2nd. So if AF comes ontime I will be able to test Oct. 21st!! I've never had a problem getting pregnant, so if it happens right away again, I will just have to go in right away to make sure it's not ectopic!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

PreshFest said:


> AF is due in 2 days for me and then we will be TTC starting on CD 10, which should be Oct. 2nd. So if AF comes ontime I will be able to test Oct. 21st!! I've never had a problem getting pregnant, so if it happens right away again, I will just have to go in right away to make sure it's not ectopic!

Good luck hun. I'm sure you'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

A week from today (sept 28) is when I will get more answers on my cycle. I will either get my real AF same time as I would have on BC, or if I don't I am either preggers, not ovulating yet, therefor no AF, OR my 2 day withdraw bleed a few days after pill may have been the beginning of my cycle and real AF. Hm...wonder what will happen, AF, BFP, or ovulation?! Haha so complicated I know :/


----------



## Elz

Soniamille01- Hope you have a lovely time away, you deserve it! Fingers crossed you come back with some exciting news!!

almosthere- Hope you get some good news too!!

Well I've just come back from my interview! I think it went ok. There's one more person to interview later on this morning so I'll know if I got the job sometime today! Fingers crossed!! I'll let you know later if I get it or not! I just need to find something to distract me for a few hours until I get the phonecall! x


----------



## almosthere

Elz said:


> Soniamille01- Hope you have a lovely time away, you deserve it! Fingers crossed you come back with some exciting news!!
> 
> almosthere- Hope you get some good news too!!
> 
> Well I've just come back from my interview! I think it went ok. There's one more person to interview later on this morning so I'll know if I got the job sometime today! Fingers crossed!! I'll let you know later if I get it or not! I just need to find something to distract me for a few hours until I get the phonecall! x

Good luck, hope you snagged the job! :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Elz x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck Elz. Fingers crossed

Xxx


----------



## miss malteser

Elz - let us all know how it goes x


----------



## Elz

Hey girls, thanks for the luck but I didn't get it :cry: Oh well, I suppose I've just got to keep on looking! I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason so I'm hoping something better will come up soon because I obviously wasn't supposed to get this job! Fingers crossed it's sooner rather than later! Back to job hunting for me then! :coffee:
x


----------



## miss malteser

Don´t worry Elz, as you send it obviously wasn´t meant to be. Better luck next time! Make the most of your job free time for lots of NTNP!! xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah sorry to hear that Elz but like you said it wasnt meant to be. Something will come along that is just perfect x


----------



## sunshine82

Hey girls, ive not been online for a while, as I have been ill with my asthma :( feeling much better now though! 
Elz, I am sorry to hear that you didnt get the job, like you say if this ones not meant to be there is likely something around the corner that is going to be perfect for you- good luck with your job search :)
We have decided definately going to go for Oct 27 as our start ttc date as I need to get my flu jab and asthma under control and my doctors havent started them yet- my asthma attack this week has made my mind up really. Oh well another month or so will hopefully pass quickly for us- cant wait to start!!! 
Hope all of you are well and hopefully speak to you soon xxx

Lots of baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi sunshine - sorry to hear about your asthma, hope your feeling better? Definitely get the flu jab if it is going to help, we are all having them at work end of October which work are paying for. I've got to ask the nurse doing them if will affect us ttc, shouldn't do I guess as I know if pregnant you have to have it, what do you think?


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Soniamille. I think personally I have to have it soon - been really struggling the last few days asthma really kicked off! I was hopeful that they would have had it in stock at the surgery today when I had to go see the asthma nurse- but they dont so I am booked in for next week. We get them offerred thru work too in October but Im on holiday, so the surgery will do mine for me before i go end of next week. 
Its good your work offer them too, If I was you just check with the nurse what the protocol/ recommendations are with regards to ttc? I saw they are offering the flu injection to pregnant women now saw the leaflet in the surgery this morning.... thats something I should have asked about today re the ttc- ill ask next week when I go and get it done.....
Hows the swimming going? my healthy eating has gone a bit wrong this week- must try better! me and other half are off to the races this weekend- never been before so looking forward to that!! Hope you are well oh went to tesco to get my prescription today and they have 3 for 2 on lots of vitamins - so I stocked up on pregnacare supplies! xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Swimming is going well thanks - I've done about 6km this week and think may have a rest tomorrow as my body aches. I've been having b12 shots as my levels are low, have had 8 in 2.5 weeks, 9/9 tomorrow and I'm looking like a pin cushion. I think were I've been using my arm muscles the jab site has become irritated as I look like I have golf balls under each bit where injected. Nurse noticed it on Monday so will bring it up tomorrow as have one that is really bad. I could so better with food, start with the best intentions and then things get in the way! That's life I guess!

I think I have pre ovulation signs, achy ovaries, cm has started (although not sure what I am looking for) and tired, temp also dipped this morning so expecting it to raise tomorrow. I'm cd 12, ovulation due Saturday


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Soniamillie01 said:


> Swimming is going well thanks - I've done about 6km this week and think may have a rest tomorrow as my body aches. I've been having b12 shots as my levels are low, have had 8 in 2.5 weeks, 9/9 tomorrow and I'm looking like a pin cushion. I think were I've been using my arm muscles the jab site has become irritated as I look like I have golf balls under each bit where injected. Nurse noticed it on Monday so will bring it up tomorrow as have one that is really bad. I could so better with food, start with the best intentions and then things get in the way! That's life I guess!
> 
> I think I have pre ovulation signs, achy ovaries, cm has started (although not sure what I am looking for) and tired, temp also dipped this morning so expecting it to raise tomorrow. I'm cd 12, ovulation due Saturday

Swimming! Oh you are good. I must start going to the gym again :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies, how is everyone today?

All is well here. Pretty much the same. I'm on cd14 today!!!!! And think I have signs of ovulation so will see how the day progresses! DH is at work today so hopefully when he gets home BD time!


----------



## Jembug

Oooh how exciting is this thread! Good luck to everyone this month.
Sorry Elz you didn't get the job, something will come up!
I can't remember anyones names.... Sorry will get to know you all.

I got my nanny job, so I guess we could start next month! Although I'm thinking we will be trying November/ December time. 
Hope your all going to have a lovely weekend


----------



## almosthere

Yay for nannying, I nanny as well. Did a crazy 12.5 hour shift yesterday, and more today!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad you got the job Jembug x

It's so exciting to think that hopefully one (or more of us) will get BFP end of these cycles!


----------



## almosthere

Hey ladies. My husband bought me 10 HPT and I wanted to POAS this AM but I hardley have symptoms and am unsure if I even ovulated. I may be ovulating this weekend though so lots of BDing and hopefully I will test with a BFP in OCT!


----------



## mazndave

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend so far?

Haven't been on all week and feel completely out of the loop now! Lots of posts since I was last on and I can't keep up. Hello to the new posters, welcome to the thread - the more the merrier! 

Well, I've only got 1 more pill to take now - it's getting scarily close! Can't wait to start trying though, and I have my fingers crossed that maybe this time next month I'll have a little bean growing inside me. I think that in reality it will take at least a couple of months, but that doesn't stop me hoping we'll catch on first try. Obviously there is also the possibility that we could run into problems, but I'm trying to not even think about that...

I've got my fingers crossed for everyone else as well, would be great if we were all pregnant by Christmas, what a fantastic present that would be!

Been looking at babygro's with cool slogans today, got some on my (long) list of things I want to go out and buy now (but know I shouldn't!) Some of my favourites so far are:

Party at my crib. 3AM. Bring your own bottle (with a picture of bottle of milk!)

Don't look at me, that smell is coming from my Dad.

Don't laugh, my Daddy dressed me

Eat.Sleep.Poo

There are absolutely loads I like, plus all the 'normal' baby clothes - think I best be buying a very large wardrobe for the nursery to fit them all in! 

Has anybody else seen anything they just HAVE to buy?


Soniamillie, how good are you getting up to go swimming before work?! I can just about drag myself out of bed with enough time to get ready, no way could I give up extra sleepy time for exercise! (Although I suppose I should start trying seeing as lack of sleep may become a problem in 9 months!) I think I'm going to start doing my Zumba game again as of Monday in an attempt to lose a bit of weight & tone up before I get massive big with a baby!

Sorry you didn't get the job Elz, but I also believe that things happen for a reason, so I think an even better job will be waiting around the corner for you.......

I've not half droned on, and I haven't even commented on most of the posts I've missed! Sorry if I've 'ignored' anything that's been mentioned, but I seem to have a rather bad memory at the moment - think it's pre-baby brain!

xx


----------



## almosthere

Welcome back mazndave!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi MaznDave! Welcome back, hope you've been ok?
Wow one pill that has gone quick, it feels really strange when your suppose tO start re taking any you don't, well did for me any how. I w


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would love a Christmas announcement be so good!

I've also seen loads of cute baby grows, one with est in 2011 on it which if we do fall before Christmas I will be buying. My mum and I went to Brighton yesterday (it's not far from us) and they have some wacky clothes as it is but some of the baby stuff is so cute. Refrain, refrain - I must refrain!

Swimming is ok, I'm usually up any how as an early rising (hence why posting this early on a Sunday) so seems silly not too plus makes me less tired throughout the day.
I'm off on hols tomorrow night and not looking forward to missing you all :( x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, just wanted to wish you all well for the next two weeks and lots of baby dust, I hope to come back to some big fat positives! Guessing we may all be on a two week wait soon, I know the wait is killing me!

Look forward to reading up on the posts when back next week.
Take care all x


----------



## miss malteser

Have fun on your holidays and make the most of all that free time! 

According to Fertility Friend I ovulated 3 days ago so hopefully I´ll be TTC by the time you get back! Yay!

A quick question for you all - the temperature change on my chart was really clear and looked just like all the examples of how it should look when ovulating BUT I didn´t have any EWCM or any other symptoms at all. I´m not too bothered about the other symptoms as I know that loads of people don´t have any at all but is it normal to have no EWCM at all? I´m taking Evening Primrose Oil which is meant to help but doesn´t seem to have worked (but has made my hair really thick and shiny!). I only came off my BCP 3 weeks ago - do you think that could be the cause? x


----------



## Elz

Soniamillie01- Enjoy your holidays, relax and get plenty of BD!!

miss malteser- I'm sorry, I can't help you there because I have absolutely NO idea how those things work! lol I'm just going with the flow of things for now!

It's been 3 weeks since I took my last BCP and still no AF. I bought 2 hpt's today but I don't think I'll use them unless AF doesn't come for another few weeks. I should set myself a date because it's going to take a LOT of self control believe me!! I'm having mild cramps today and over the weekend, had quite a bad spot break-out on Friday and have had REALLY sore nipples up until yesterday (I've never experienced this before!), and because I haven't had a 'real' period in nearly 8 years, I've forgotten what the symptoms are!! I'm thinking they are side effects from finishing my pills but I can deal with that because DH commented yesterday that he loves the new me! (I was a bit of a bitch when I was on BCP's)I've also noticed a real difference in my mood - I don't get angry or upset half as much as before, so I'm quite chuffed!!
I'm still on the look-out for jobs and can't seem to find anything suitable :( hopefully something will come up by the end of the week!
x


----------



## MissBroody

Hello ladies!! :flower: Sorry I've been soo AWOL from this thread. Welcome all newcomers :) I've read everyone's posts - too much to comment on but I keep up to date with all the news! I can't believe some of you are on a 2WW eeeek how exciting?!?! I think it's around 3 weeks til I ovulate and we start trying now.. I can't wait, but there's a few niggles in my head - firstly, I will have only been in my new job 4 months when I tell them (at 14 weeks) and will still be on my 6 month probation - meaning they could get rid of me and not have to give a reason.. another thing is our house is a bit small, and we're looking to move, but don't want to be heavily pregnant when we move so I hope we find somewhere really soon! Hope everyone's doing ok :)

xx


----------



## MissBroody

Elz said:


> Soniamillie01- Enjoy your holidays, relax and get plenty of BD!!
> 
> miss malteser- I'm sorry, I can't help you there because I have absolutely NO idea how those things work! lol I'm just going with the flow of things for now!
> 
> It's been 3 weeks since I took my last BCP and still no AF. I bought 2 hpt's today but I don't think I'll use them unless AF doesn't come for another few weeks. I should set myself a date because it's going to take a LOT of self control believe me!! I'm having mild cramps today and over the weekend, had quite a bad spot break-out on Friday and have had REALLY sore nipples up until yesterday (I've never experienced this before!), and because I haven't had a 'real' period in nearly 8 years, I've forgotten what the symptoms are!! I'm thinking they are side effects from finishing my pills but I can deal with that because DH commented yesterday that he loves the new me! (I was a bit of a bitch when I was on BCP's)I've also noticed a real difference in my mood - I don't get angry or upset half as much as before, so I'm quite chuffed!!
> I'm still on the look-out for jobs and can't seem to find anything suitable :( hopefully something will come up by the end of the week!
> x

I get really sore nipples just before ovulating - so I think it could have been that? You sometimes ovulate a little later than normal after stopping BCP. eeek exciting - I would test in 2 weeks :haha:

xx


----------



## PreshFest

miss malteser said:


> Have fun on your holidays and make the most of all that free time!
> 
> According to Fertility Friend I ovulated 3 days ago so hopefully I´ll be TTC by the time you get back! Yay!
> 
> A quick question for you all - the temperature change on my chart was really clear and looked just like all the examples of how it should look when ovulating BUT I didn´t have any EWCM or any other symptoms at all. I´m not too bothered about the other symptoms as I know that loads of people don´t have any at all but is it normal to have no EWCM at all? I´m taking Evening Primrose Oil which is meant to help but doesn´t seem to have worked (but has made my hair really thick and shiny!). I only came off my BCP 3 weeks ago - do you think that could be the cause? x

It is normal to not have ewcm. Chances are you had something close enough to it that would have done the trick. So if you are tracking that again next time, just BD like crazy if you have any cm that's even remotely stretchy.


----------



## miss malteser

Elz said:


> I'm having mild cramps today and over the weekend, had quite a bad spot break-out on Friday and have had REALLY sore nipples up until yesterday (I've never experienced this before!), and because I haven't had a 'real' period in nearly 8 years, I've forgotten what the symptoms are!! I'm thinking they are side effects from finishing my pills but I can deal with that because DH commented yesterday that he loves the new me! (I was a bit of a bitch when I was on BCP's)I've also noticed a real difference in my mood - I don't get angry or upset half as much as before, so I'm quite chuffed!!
> I'm still on the look-out for jobs and can't seem to find anything suitable :( hopefully something will come up by the end of the week!
> x

I agree that they´re probably ovulation symptoms as I´ve heard that it can be delayed after stopping BC too. If Fertility Friend is correct I didn´t ovulate until cd25. Make sure there´s lots of BDing just in case!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies!

Just an update. So no AF today, I usually would get it today or tomorrow while on BCP's, so maybe this is a good sign that I am nearing OV and I'll get my first real AF a month from my WD bleeding! But hopefully I won't be seeing the :witch: anymore due to a BFP soon! Can't wait for it to almost be 3 weeks off BCP's, then an entire month so I can finally start learning what is going on down there. :haha:


----------



## Elz

Morning all!

How amazing is this weather we're having in the UK?! Getting sunburn at the end of September is a new one for me!! I'm making the most of it though because apparently there's a 'big freeze' heading our way at the end of October! What a contrast that would be!

Well I think AF is here! I'm not completely certain as it's just a teeny bit and only when I wipe but she could be making a gradual appearance! My nipples are a LOT less sensitive now too, thank goodness!!

I told my mum that we'll be trying for a baby soon and she thinks it's a good idea if I lose some weight before conceiving as being overweight can cause things like diabetes etc. DH totally agrees with her (which is a new thing for him! lol) and thinks we should wait until I lose 2-3 stone before trying. After much persuasion, I am willing to wait because it means giving our baby a better start in life.

I have tried and failed many times to lose weight, but this time I am on a mission!! Every time I try to go and snack on something, Justin Beiber's song "baby, baby, baby, oooo!" comes into my head! lol! It seems to be working though! I didn't have this much motivation to lose weight for my wedding and I managed to lose a stone for that (I've put it all back on and more now though :( )so fingers crossed that this gives me the kick up the backside I need!!

I've set myself a goal to lose 2st by Christmas. It's going to be tough, I know, but I want a baby more than anything so I AM going to shift this flab!

So I guess I'm back to WTT, but hopefully back to NTNP or even TTC in the new year!! I'll still be on this thread though to see how you ladies are getting on and I have my fingers crossed for you all that you get your BFP soon! :)

x


----------



## miss malteser

Hi Elz - I think AF MIGHT be here too! I´m on cd 32 and noticed some spotting this morning. I hope I´m right but I´m also a little bit nervous because if I am that means we´ll be officially TTC in a week or so! It´s what we both really want but at the same time it´s quite scary.

With regards to the loosing weight, I am normally a bit of a gym freak but have decided to give it a bit of a rest (and save money) and just go running 4 nights a week to keep fit. It´s not easy at first but it really becomes quite addictive and you feel so good about yourself afterwards. You don´t get the full body workout that you would get from a couple of hours at the gym but you still burn a lot of calories. The hardest bit is getting started but it´s worth it in the end. To give you that extra motivation put "baby, baby" on your ipod and listen to it as you´re running!! Good luck!


----------



## MissBroody

Hi girls, I'm back - it's been a while again! By the time I get in from work and put Harrison to bed I'm pooped. AF arrived today - a day early - so this will hopefully be the last I see of her for another 9 or 10 months!! eee. Soniamillie - good luck with your weight loss, I know you'll do it. My friend has just joined Slimming World and has lost half a stone in 2 weeks which is fantastic. Are going to go back on the pill or continue NTNP and seeing what happens? Sorry I can't reply to you all invidually, though I read and catch up on everyone!!

I can't remember who was writing about what they want to buy, and the slogan vests etc - I think it was Mazndave - there are sooo many things I ''have'' to buy too :haha: I've been drooling over the gorgeous little Christmas outfits they have in the shops just now, and imagining my 6 month old in one next Christmas!! There are 7 women pergnant in my office and it makes me soo broody. Itching to try now!

Hope everyone has a splendid weekend :)

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi Ladies,

ELZ - Good luck with the weight lost and TTC in the new year. Any news on the job front?

MissBroody - Good luck hun. I'm sure it will be fine with your job. They'd be on very dodgy ground if they ended your contract whilst pregnant. Try not to worry too much.

Well, I wasn't on this thread long but I got a :bfp: today so I'm moving over to 1st Tri. Did not expect it to happen on our first try but hoping for a sticky bean. I will keep popping back to see how you are all getting on. Hope to see you in the Tri sections soon x x x


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Emz!!!!!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

almosthere said:


> Congrats Emz!!!!!!!


Thank u hun. And good luck for seeing AF in a few weeks. I'll be keeping an eye out for your news :hugs:


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations Emz!!:yipee: Hopefully the rest of us won't be too far behind you!:dust:

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## MissBroody

Congratulations!! Fantastic news!! I sooo hope the rest of us will be just as lucky and will be with you in a matter of weeks!! 

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

All of you, start trying NOW!!!! I need some company over :haha: x x


----------



## Elz

Hey Emz, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:
Hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Thanks for the luck, I will need it in bucket loads! No news on the job front yet but an exciting opportunity to start a business could be on the cards, so fingers crossed!

AF made an official appearance Friday afternoon, and was back with a vengance! I have not missed this at all! But I'm glad because I know that things are still working down there after nearly 3 years without seeing AF at all!!

I'm still a bit tempted to NTNP whilst trying to lose weight, depending how fast the weight comes off! lol I've just got my fingers crossed for a job opportunity now which might kick start the NTNP!

Hope you've all had a good weekend so far! x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I took a big step last night and took my belly button ring out. Well, actually, the ball fell off last night and I noticed it while laying on the couch with DH, and it is at least the 2nd time this month is fell out (TMI but the other time DH and I were doing the dance!) So, I could not find the ball, hopped in the shower, and the entire ring fell out by itself! I took this as a sign, and did not put it back in! It made the whole ttc thing feel so much more official and that I am more ready to be moms (just my opinion, moms do not need a ring in their belly anymore) I guess they could, but I have a fear of baby pulling it out and such. Plus when I nanny the ball falls off constantly while holding baby! Anyone else take a big step towards ttc?!


----------



## Elz

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I took a big step last night and took my belly button ring out. Well, actually, the ball fell off last night and I noticed it while laying on the couch with DH, and it is at least the 2nd time this month is fell out (TMI but the other time DH and I were doing the dance!) So, I could not find the ball, hopped in the shower, and the entire ring fell out by itself! I took this as a sign, and did not put it back in! It made the whole ttc thing feel so much more official and that I am more ready to be moms (just my opinion, moms do not need a ring in their belly anymore) I guess they could, but I have a fear of baby pulling it out and such. Plus when I nanny the ball falls off constantly while holding baby! Anyone else take a big step towards ttc?!

I'm tempted to take my belly button ring out too because as you said, I don't think mum's need them anymore! I'll probably have too many stretch marks to want to show my belly anyway so there's not much point having it!! :haha: It's never fallen out on its own with me though but I've had the piercing for nearly 9 years so it's going to be weird without it!

I'm getting my hair cut and coloured today to try and make me feel a bit better about not having a job and trying to lose weight because I think if I feel better about myself, I'll be more motivated to shift the flab and be more confident in any upcoming interviews!

Are any of you in your TWW yet? I know I've gone back to WTT but I can't help but feel excited for you all! :happydance:

x


----------



## almosthere

Elz said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I took a big step last night and took my belly button ring out. Well, actually, the ball fell off last night and I noticed it while laying on the couch with DH, and it is at least the 2nd time this month is fell out (TMI but the other time DH and I were doing the dance!) So, I could not find the ball, hopped in the shower, and the entire ring fell out by itself! I took this as a sign, and did not put it back in! It made the whole ttc thing feel so much more official and that I am more ready to be moms (just my opinion, moms do not need a ring in their belly anymore) I guess they could, but I have a fear of baby pulling it out and such. Plus when I nanny the ball falls off constantly while holding baby! Anyone else take a big step towards ttc?!
> 
> I'm tempted to take my belly button ring out too because as you said, I don't think mum's need them anymore! I'll probably have too many stretch marks to want to show my belly anyway so there's not much point having it!! :haha: It's never fallen out on its own with me though but I've had the piercing for nearly 9 years so it's going to be weird without it!
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut and coloured today to try and make me feel a bit better about not having a job and trying to lose weight because I think if I feel better about myself, I'll be more motivated to shift the flab and be more confident in any upcoming interviews!
> 
> Are any of you in your TWW yet? I know I've gone back to WTT but I can't help but feel excited for you all! :happydance:
> 
> xClick to expand...

If I ovulated, then I am officially in my tww! My nipples are on day 4 of being sore to the touch, but no other signs really :blush:


----------



## Elz

almosthere said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I took a big step last night and took my belly button ring out. Well, actually, the ball fell off last night and I noticed it while laying on the couch with DH, and it is at least the 2nd time this month is fell out (TMI but the other time DH and I were doing the dance!) So, I could not find the ball, hopped in the shower, and the entire ring fell out by itself! I took this as a sign, and did not put it back in! It made the whole ttc thing feel so much more official and that I am more ready to be moms (just my opinion, moms do not need a ring in their belly anymore) I guess they could, but I have a fear of baby pulling it out and such. Plus when I nanny the ball falls off constantly while holding baby! Anyone else take a big step towards ttc?!
> 
> I'm tempted to take my belly button ring out too because as you said, I don't think mum's need them anymore! I'll probably have too many stretch marks to want to show my belly anyway so there's not much point having it!! :haha: It's never fallen out on its own with me though but I've had the piercing for nearly 9 years so it's going to be weird without it!
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut and coloured today to try and make me feel a bit better about not having a job and trying to lose weight because I think if I feel better about myself, I'll be more motivated to shift the flab and be more confident in any upcoming interviews!
> 
> Are any of you in your TWW yet? I know I've gone back to WTT but I can't help but feel excited for you all! :happydance:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> If I ovulated, then I am officially in my tww! My nipples are on day 4 of being sore to the touch, but no other signs really :blush:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed and here's some baby dust for you! :dust: x


----------



## almosthere

Thanks! And I read you are considering taking your bb ring out as well? I still can't stand the look of my stomach, I had my ring in for 6 years and I feel ugly and naked without it! May sound weird, but it made me feel skinnier and sexier! Oh well, it will be worth the trade of a beautiful bundle of joy hopefully soon! :cloud9:


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I took a big step last night and took my belly button ring out. Well, actually, the ball fell off last night and I noticed it while laying on the couch with DH, and it is at least the 2nd time this month is fell out (TMI but the other time DH and I were doing the dance!) So, I could not find the ball, hopped in the shower, and the entire ring fell out by itself! I took this as a sign, and did not put it back in! It made the whole ttc thing feel so much more official and that I am more ready to be moms (just my opinion, moms do not need a ring in their belly anymore) I guess they could, but I have a fear of baby pulling it out and such. Plus when I nanny the ball falls off constantly while holding baby! Anyone else take a big step towards ttc?!

I still think you are going to get your BFP this month!!! I can't wait to hear if you do or not.

Today is our first official day of ttc....pretty excited! So, if you need me, I'll be :sex: !!!


----------



## almosthere

PreshFest said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I took a big step last night and took my belly button ring out. Well, actually, the ball fell off last night and I noticed it while laying on the couch with DH, and it is at least the 2nd time this month is fell out (TMI but the other time DH and I were doing the dance!) So, I could not find the ball, hopped in the shower, and the entire ring fell out by itself! I took this as a sign, and did not put it back in! It made the whole ttc thing feel so much more official and that I am more ready to be moms (just my opinion, moms do not need a ring in their belly anymore) I guess they could, but I have a fear of baby pulling it out and such. Plus when I nanny the ball falls off constantly while holding baby! Anyone else take a big step towards ttc?!
> 
> I still think you are going to get your BFP this month!!! I can't wait to hear if you do or not.
> 
> Today is our first official day of ttc....pretty excited! So, if you need me, I'll be :sex: !!!Click to expand...

Yay, so excited for you!! Lot's of sticky and healthy baby dust!! And I hope you are right, but I have a feeling I am not. Only symptom is day 4 of sore nipples :/


----------



## MissBroody

Hi ladies :flower:

How are you all doing? Almosthere - I think you're pregnant too ;) my nipples were really sore about 4 days after O when I was pg with my DS. 

I guess the only real step I'm taking that makes TTC seem ''real'' is that I'm having my wisdom tooth pulled tomorrow - something which definitely needed to be done before falling pg! After that I'm pretty much set to go. 

xx


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> How are you all doing? Almosthere - I think you're pregnant too ;) my nipples were really sore about 4 days after O when I was pg with my DS.
> 
> I guess the only real step I'm taking that makes TTC seem ''real'' is that I'm having my wisdom tooth pulled tomorrow - something which definitely needed to be done before falling pg! After that I'm pretty much set to go.
> 
> xx

That is great news that your dental work will be out of the way soon! I had made a big decision to get my tonsils removed last winter which needed to be done pretty bad. I was supposed to do this at age 18, but waited til I was 21 to actually get it done. My real motivation was to get the surgery so that I wouldn't have to worry about not being able to take care of my future baby if I was in recovery (and good thing, as I got sick from the medication post surgery and had about a month long recovery)!! So any steps with our health I think is so great :flower:


----------



## almosthere

And glad to hear nipple soreness is a good preg. sign! I have heard it could also be from comming off BCP's but soreness did not start unless 3 weeks after stopping them, and on top of that, it has started right after predicted OV! FX hehe


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi ladies, I'm back!

Almosthere sounds promising. I look forward to seeing what happens the next cpl of weeks :happydance:

Good luck preshfest :flower:

Well once I stop bleeding we shall get started again :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

EMZ, what bleeding? I thought you were preggers?! =(


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

almosthere said:


> EMZ, what bleeding? I thought you were preggers?! =(

I was hun :cry:


----------



## almosthere

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> EMZ, what bleeding? I thought you were preggers?! =(
> 
> I was hun :cry:Click to expand...

oh no, sorry it did not work out for you :cry:. Lot's of healthy, sticky baby dust to you for next time though!! :hugs:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I guess it was just not meant to be. But I have my beautiful son which I am grateful for. Will be really nervous when it happens next. Never mind. Positive thinking and babydust for us all x


----------



## almosthere

I also believe that everything happens for a reason!! Which is why I am going to try my hardest not to be too stressed out and upset if it doesn't happen right away for me.


----------



## MissBroody

So sorry to hear that Emz :cry: Loads of sticky dust for you, and all of us. Everything happens for a reason - give your boy a huge cuddle. Fingers crossed for all of us to have sticky beans soon. Almosthere I am still certain you are already pg :) I had my wisdom tooth out today - yuk. But now it's onwards and upwards to TTC in 2 weeks time when I O :) I am feeling quite relaxed about it and won't freak out if it it doesn't happen straight away.

xx


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> So sorry to hear that Emz :cry: Loads of sticky dust for you, and all of us. Everything happens for a reason - give your boy a huge cuddle. Fingers crossed for all of us to have sticky beans soon. Almosthere I am still certain you are already pg :) I had my wisdom tooth out today - yuk. But now it's onwards and upwards to TTC in 2 weeks time when I O :) I am feeling quite relaxed about it and won't freak out if it it doesn't happen straight away.
> 
> xx

Oh goodness, I really do hope I am, but who knows! Nipples only hurt if I poke at them or cuddle. And this never happens, and myb TMI but I wanted to make sure it was not all in my head, so had DH give them a gentle suck and it hurt SO BAD! Hahaha. So not in all in my head at all. I am just sad because I really don't feel pregnant, not really any twinges or cramping and pulling in my stomach/uterus :nope: hope you and preshfest are right in your thinking!! And this will be number 1, so of course I don't feel preg, I don't know what it feels like to begin with! :haha: Hope we all get preggers together!!! Trying to not get too down about things :thumbup:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MissB how is your tooth? Ouch, it must hurt :hugs: 

I am so excited to hear everybody's news :happydance:

So I figured I had a chemical pregnancy. As I got 3 BFP's so obv pregnant, started bleeding 3 days later and then BFN today. I'm hoping this won't last too long and we can start before my next cycle.

On the plus side I guess DH and I are pretty fertile :haha:


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> MissBroody said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that Emz :cry: Loads of sticky dust for you, and all of us. Everything happens for a reason - give your boy a huge cuddle. Fingers crossed for all of us to have sticky beans soon. Almosthere I am still certain you are already pg :) I had my wisdom tooth out today - yuk. But now it's onwards and upwards to TTC in 2 weeks time when I O :) I am feeling quite relaxed about it and won't freak out if it it doesn't happen straight away.
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh goodness, I really do hope I am, but who knows! Nipples only hurt if I poke at them or cuddle. And this never happens, and myb TMI but I wanted to make sure it was not all in my head, so had DH give them a gentle suck and it hurt SO BAD! Hahaha. So not in all in my head at all. I am just sad because I really don't feel pregnant, not really any twinges or cramping and pulling in my stomach/uterus :nope: hope you and preshfest are right in your thinking!! And this will be number 1, so of course I don't feel preg, I don't know what it feels like to begin with! :haha: Hope we all get preggers together!!! Trying to not get too down about things :thumbup:Click to expand...

You usually won't start to 'feel' pregnant until 4-5 weeks along. And even then you may not! The only sign I had early on were sore boobs, which I always got with my period anyway, and then around 5 weeks the nausea kicked in.

With my ectopic this last time, I started having nausea at 4 weeks but had NO other signs whatsoever.


----------



## almosthere

Did your breast/nipple soreness fade away before AF or did you have it from after OV up to your BFP?? My right does not seem so sore today anymore =(


----------



## almosthere

Good Morning Ladies! So I was feeling really out last night, untiil after DH and I had :sex: . When we were finished (tmi, sorry!) He noticed what was not his sperm on the tip of his ehem. It was mine and it was beautiful stretchy perfect EWCM!! AHH!! And thennnnn When I went to clean up and wiped, I noticed his sperm/my EWCM (who knows what it was a mix of at this point!) Was tinnged a very bland pink color. I am about 7 or 8 DPO right now and a week away from getting my expected period, and think this could have been IB!! Ahh!! Nothing yet this morning, so what do you think? Could sex triggered my IB?! Oh and nipples are still sore, omg so excited! So now I feel really IN this month, oh, and my mouth has been sooooo dry lately, so weird!! Water just does not help :nope:

Also another situation, my bff called me crying....she is 21 and found out she is due in june (UNPLANNED). She was not using her BC when she should have and got preggers off of just PRE CUM. Craziness. She is not in the most stable relationship and is considering A or keeping baby (adoption is not in her options she says). This was a slap in my face, as I am married, and planning to ttc and the first month I try (she does not know I am ttc), she gets pregnant, wow! I just do not like the idea if I don't get preg. this month that I may have to watch my dream in front of my face through my friend and be beyond jealous!!! I am trying to be supportive and not let her know I am ttc as it could sway her decision and I feel it should not play into her reasoning for doing what she wants to do. We balled on the phone together (I was really balling, partly because she told me she got 3 clear as day second lines which is what I want most right now, and partly because I am sad and afraid for her as she told me she thinks her life is ruined). :cry:


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Good Morning Ladies! So I was feeling really out last night, untiil after DH and I had :sex: . When we were finished (tmi, sorry!) He noticed what was not his sperm on the tip of his ehem. It was mine and it was beautiful stretchy perfect EWCM!! AHH!! And thennnnn When I went to clean up and wiped, I noticed his sperm/my EWCM (who knows what it was a mix of at this point!) Was tinnged a very bland pink color. I am about 7 or 8 DPO right now and a week away from getting my expected period, and think this could have been IB!! Ahh!! Nothing yet this morning, so what do you think? Could sex triggered my IB?! Oh and nipples are still sore, omg so excited! So now I feel really IN this month, oh, and my mouth has been sooooo dry lately, so weird!! Water just does not help :nope:
> 
> Also another situation, my bff called me crying....she is 21 and found out she is due in june (UNPLANNED). She was not using her BC when she should have and got preggers off of just PRE CUM. Craziness. She is not in the most stable relationship and is considering A or keeping baby (adoption is not in her options she says). This was a slap in my face, as I am married, and planning to ttc and the first month I try (she does not know I am ttc), she gets pregnant, wow! I just do not like the idea if I don't get preg. this month that I may have to watch my dream in front of my face through my friend and be beyond jealous!!! I am trying to be supportive and not let her know I am ttc as it could sway her decision and I feel it should not play into her reasoning for doing what she wants to do. We balled on the phone together (I was really balling, partly because she told me she got 3 clear as day second lines which is what I want most right now, and partly because I am sad and afraid for her as she told me she thinks her life is ruined). :cry:

I don't think you'd have ewcm around the time of implantation... So I'm guessing what you saw was just normal female lube, um..stuff. But mixed with his swimmers. Which is totally fine because if that was IB then that is AWESOME!!!!!! And the timing is perfect being that many dpo. Omg. You are so pregnant. How many days til testing?!?!?!?!?!?!

I did read somewhere that you can't go by what kind of fluids you see during sex because your body makes stuff that looks like ewcm to keep it lubed up. But that is GOOD in your situation since ewcm is no longer needed...um...since your....PREGNANT. Haha. Sorry...I'm pretty excited for you.


----------



## almosthere

I hope so, I read on other forums here that ladies said they had what they thought was IB, but then go BFN's =( And I am going to try to wait and tel until the 10th at the earliest, but AF is expected for the 11th, so may wait until then or the 12th just to be safe! 

And I guess I could be OV a week later than I thought and the pink was ov. bleeding....hmmm. Guess only time will tell! :winkwink:


----------



## Elz

Emz- so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Almosthere- I am so excited for you, please let us know as soon as you do when you do the test!!

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. I'm Being v naughty and logging on whilst away but needed to confirm transfer - back tomorrow and can't wait to catch up on what I have missed! 

Hope everyone is ok?

Almosthere - that sounds promising! I am 12dpo and due on Monday and have had the same I.e slight browning in cm after BD'ing????! Also my nipples are SO tender, never normally this bad! My temp is raised but it's so bloody hot here I would be surprised if it wasnt! I'm going to test tuesday if no sign of AF!


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi all. I'm Being v naughty and logging on whilst away but needed to confirm transfer - back tomorrow and can't wait to catch up on what I have missed!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Almosthere - that sounds promising! I am 12dpo and due on Monday and have had the same I.e slight browning in cm after BD'ing????! Also my nipples are SO tender, never normally this bad! My temp is raised but it's so bloody hot here I would be surprised if it wasnt! I'm going to test tuesday if no sign of AF!

Yay, your symptoms sounds similar to mine and very promising! I just hope we don't get our hopes up this month :nope:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me too Almosthere! Fingers crossed for testing next week!

Emz - so sorry to hear of your loss, big hug coming your way.

Chat over next few days when I am back x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thank u ladies for the hugs x

Almosthere, I don't think I can wait until the 12th for u to test lol x


----------



## Mrs M

Hi ladies,

I'm 27 and have been married to dh for nearly 3 years. We have been together 10 years. We have a beautiful daughter who is 20 months old. We are NTNP / TTC our 2nd child as of when my af has finished which should be tomorrow/Friday. I took my last pill last Wednesday. I would like to see how my cycles are and have 1 natural period 1st so don't think we will properly ttc until november. Last time i came off the pill i had 1 period and we fell pregnant with our dd on the 2nd month of trying so hoping it won't take too long this time round.
Look forward to chatting to you all and hope you all get your BFP's soon. x


----------



## almosthere

Welcome mrs. m! 

And I am not so happy having to wait til mid week next week to test, and I just feel out today idk why. It just stinks not knowing and wanting something so badly. But I hope you and preshfest and my DH are right.I had such a great feeling about ttc in oct, but once we actually started trying I got depressed. I know it sounds crazy but I have been waiting years for this and just want a miracale to happen right away. And seeing my bff get pregnant by accident just makes me feel like why her and not me? I hope this is it though, sorry for the pity rant :dohh:


----------



## mazndave

Hi Emz, I'm so sorry that it wasn't a sticky bean for you this time, but you seem so positive and I'm sure we all have our fingers crossed that you catch on pretty quickly again.

Almosthere, I'm sooooo excited that you could be pregnant! I really hope so. And you too Soniamillie, although I don't know firsthand what the early symptoms feel like, what you are both experiencing sounds so promising!

I think I'm due to ovulate in about 9-10 days so this weekend onwards will be lots of extra :sex:!! Part of me thinks there's no chance I'll get pregnant first attempt, but might as well give it a damn good try!! Worked out that if I did, based on my last AF dates, 12 weeks would be 23rd December! Maybe I'd have my first scan in time to give scan pictures to 'grandparents' as a Christmas present! I'm getting ahead of myself now....:haha:

In other news, I was very naughty recently and bought the little owl top from Tesco!!:dohh: It was only because it was in the sale though, at £1.75, so I couldn't resist it! Plus I thought if it's in the sale now then it definitely won't be there by the time I'm pregnant and know whether or not it's a girl. And of course, I then had to buy a little boys top to balance it out and not 'jinx' it so I don't have a girl like I want! They are both so cute tho, wish I could have one of each! The thought of having twins scares me though!
 



Attached Files:







little tweetie.JPG
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3









squirrel.JPG
File size: 11 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

Thanks mazndave! I hope it's my time! and you are too funny with your love for owl themed baby stuff. Very cute shirts!


----------



## miss malteser

Almost everyone seems to be TTC now! It´s so exciting. I officially started on Tuesday but I´m not due to ovulate until the 14th Oct so just enjoying it with no stress at the moment! However, DH and I won´t see each other from the morning of the 12th until the night of the 14th so I doubt we´re going to get lucky this month. Boooo.

Are you all using OPKs? I´m just charting my BBT at the moment and I think I´m just going to see who I go with that for the first few months.


----------



## almosthere

miss malteser said:


> Almost everyone seems to be TTC now! It´s so exciting. I officially started on Tuesday but I´m not due to ovulate until the 14th Oct so just enjoying it with no stress at the moment! However, DH and I won´t see each other from the morning of the 12th until the night of the 14th so I doubt we´re going to get lucky this month. Boooo.
> 
> Are you all using OPKs? I´m just charting my BBT at the moment and I think I´m just going to see who I go with that for the first few months.

Yay for you starting soon! And I am not using OPKS just fertility friend charting, but hardly doing temperature as I do not have the right thermometer. 

And Symptom update ladies! I got sharp shooting pains in my uterus/vagina last night while in bed (about 6 or 8 but did not last long) -I think I had IB two days ago, could this have been IB cramps? Hmmm I wonder!!! Hope it is nothing bad =(

Anyone else here in the TWW and with symptoms to share? :flower:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I'm a little bit of a different entity to you ladies. OPK!???? What the hell is that???? Charts??? Well I know what it is but literally I do not test ovulation, I do not test my temperature, I don't take notice of anything 'down there' :haha: all I do is :sex: when we most feel like it! I really don't think I could take the stress of all the above. I have too much going on to be dedicated to it, so I admire you all.

I know my cycle and my body so I really go by that. I knew I was pregnant both times, although I wasn't convinced with the last as the line was so light. And what do you know, I had a chemical. We have been very blessed to fall straight away with both but that may not always be the case. But if I did all of the above I know I would freak out every month.

It is amazing to listen to your stories of TTC. I find it really interesting and fascinating :flower:


----------



## miss malteser

Emz1982 I prefer your method of TTC! I want to enjoy it and not for it to take over my life but as I´ve just come off my BCP (after 6 years) I want to make sure I´ve started ovulating again so I´m going to chart for a few months just to make sure.

OPKs are ovulation predictor kits. Apparently they´re pretty expensive and not as reliable as charting so I don´t think I´m going to bother with them.


----------



## Elz

Hey! I'm having a huuuuge broody moment!! It's my own fault for looking at other people's facebook pages (who are either heavily pregnant or recently given birth), I can't help it and I am sooo jealous!! I have to get it off my chest before DH gets home from work because if I tell him he'll give me the "not until you lose weight" talk. I'm already sick of this diet! lol we're weighing every 2 weeks, and I only managed to lose 1lb last time (I blame it on AF showing her ugly face!!) so hopefully by next weekend I'd have shifted a bit more!!
Anyway, I'd better get his supper on the go! Good luck to everyone in their TWW!
x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, and welcome MrsM.
Well, I'm back to England with a bump and it's freezing!!!!
We had a lovely time, weather was gorgeous and lots of BD'ing!!!!

I am cd 24 so due AF on Monday - am hoping she doesn't show!
My nipples are so tender at the moment - on that subject whilst I was alway I have had this 'scab' appear on the under side of my right boob, about 2cm under the nipple. I can only describe it as a scab because that's what it is but don't know how it got there - no cut, no bite, no spot - just noticed it when getting undressed one day. It doesn't hurt or anything and is probably the size of a 20p, just a little bigger. Went to dctr as soon as got home and told them it was urgent - didn't go down well with receptionist but told her tough - any how doctor doesn't know what it is and has given me some strong antibiotics (double dose till sun) and some cream - I've just got to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't form an absess as quite possible.
Joy!

How's everyone else been?


----------



## PreshFest

miss malteser said:


> Almost everyone seems to be TTC now! It´s so exciting. I officially started on Tuesday but I´m not due to ovulate until the 14th Oct so just enjoying it with no stress at the moment! However, DH and I won´t see each other from the morning of the 12th until the night of the 14th so I doubt we´re going to get lucky this month. Boooo.
> 
> Are you all using OPKs? I´m just charting my BBT at the moment and I think I´m just going to see who I go with that for the first few months.

You can still be successful this month! Just BD the morning of the 12th and then again right when he gets home! Missing one day is totally fine. His little swimmers will live in your tubes for a few days, so you guys will be spot on. Good luck!!!!! That's only one week away! EEK! So exciting.

I'm showing some good cm today, so I should ovulate today, tomorrow or Saturday at the latest! Wahoo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, very light headed, mini headache, dizzy and having very odd issue with my right eye vision-twice today it got wavy line in the center of my eye then moved to the outside corner, it is scarey and no idea why this is happening =( Also very tired and going to nap after this post. Hope the rest of you are feeling better than i am...


----------



## Annie77

almostthere - sounds exactly like a visual migraine. Interestingly, migraines can be hormonal and if you never got migraines with your periods then it may just be a(nother) sign of pregnancy. You can get quite dehydrated and run down in 1st trimester so migraines and headaches are not unusual.

I am so excited for all of you waiting to ovulate or for a test! I can't wait to start in Dec/Jan - hormones from ectopic now at 15 so fingers crossed will not be long until I can start back on folic acid and vitamins.


----------



## almosthere

Annie77 said:


> almostthere - sounds exactly like a visual migraine. Interestingly, migraines can be hormonal and if you never got migraines with your periods then it may just be a(nother) sign of pregnancy. You can get quite dehydrated and run down in 1st trimester so migraines and headaches are not unusual.
> 
> I am so excited for all of you waiting to ovulate or for a test! I can't wait to start in Dec/Jan - hormones from ectopic now at 15 so fingers crossed will not be long until I can start back on folic acid and vitamins.

This is not normal for me at all, and neither is the fatigue, feel like I have been hit with the tired flu, took a 2.5 hour nap from 5-7:30 today (may have lasted longer, but DH woke me up when he came home from work) and i never can nap even when i am really really tired!!!!! And welcome to the thread, its one of my favorites and congrats on trying soon-will this be your first, orr??? :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope your feeling better today Almosthere x


----------



## almosthere

thanks soniamillie01, but unfortunately (embarrising TMI =() I noticed this last night and then again today when checkig my cervical mucus (feels dry, just slightly wet, and this is the icky part, when i take my finger out, there are a few dry white tiny clumps, like toilet paper texture! I do not itch but wondering if i am getting a yeast infection) Could this be due to pregnancy?? I know it is icky, and I am worried because If it's an infection i cannot go to the doctors until tuesday because of a holiday monday!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Umm that is weird, not heard of that before so sorry cannot help, would say go to doctors though. I am shattered today, cd 27 ao should know Sunday if AF coming! Also brought some hpk's today!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Soniamillie01 said:


> Umm that is weird, not heard of that before so sorry cannot help, would say go to doctors though. I am shattered today, cd 27 ao should know Sunday if AF coming! Also brought some hpk's today!!!

Sunday is tooooooo long. I can't wait that long to hear ur news :haha: Good luck hun.

Well I have now stopped bleeding :happydance: so TTC can commence next week :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh good luck Emz, fingers crossed and lots of baby dust!
I know Sunday seems so long away and even tempted to wait till Monday if no show! I will know if AF is coming as have known every month, I don't really have any symptoms but have a major craving to clean - crazy!

I will try to hold out till Sunday, really going to try and if did test now would be disappointed in myself. So can't bear the thought of a bfn but trying not to get my hopes up! I've not really had any major symptoms but haven't been spotting really. 

So far have had:
Sore / tender / nipples cd's 20-25
Slight pinkish / brownish ting to cm after intercourse 
Slight VERY slight tummy ache - this evening which makes me thing AF is coming :(
Tired - so exhausted today but not sure if jet lag but I slept for like 12 hours last night and then 3 more this afternoon.

Oh Sunday is so far away!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:hugs:

With Kai the month before, when the :witch: did actually show I was sure I was preggers! I had sore boobs, sickness the lot!! Then the next month when I actually did fall pregnant, nada, nothing lol I did have some achey tummy cramps and a very light pink cm. My thighs hurt a lot also but other than that it just felt like AF was coming, and she didn't show. So there is hope yet :flower:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Emz, yes hoping there is hope still x


----------



## almosthere

Wow I cannot believe you are already testing this Sunday, it is sooo soon! Just keep yourself busy until then =) I may cave in and take an early predictor pregnancy test Sunday since AF is due Tuesday. If I get a negative, would there still be hope, or would It mean I am def. out b.c i it is an early detector test? (first response).


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

almosthere said:


> Wow I cannot believe you are already testing this Sunday, it is sooo soon! Just keep yourself busy until then =) I may cave in and take an early predictor pregnancy test Sunday since AF is due Tuesday. If I get a negative, would there still be hope, or would It mean I am def. out b.c i it is an early detector test? (first response).

The pregnancy hormone should be detectable hun. Altho using a digi test may be better than a non digi as u may get such a faint line it will confuse you x


----------



## almosthere

hmm ok thanks for the advice!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I only ever go for digital ones - can't do the whole may have Mis interpreted / faint lines!

Sunday cannot come quick enough. I should really leave it until Monday as AF due Sunday so may come late???? I'm not too hopeful as BD'ing was regular but a bit spread out like daily, ever two days, sometimes every three, etc but am secretly hoping for a BFP! 

I can't wait to hear others testing results! I use different fertility apps on my phones and some say due AF on Sunday and some Monday!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Did you know that :spermy: can survive in a womans body (searching around lol) for a good couple of days. So even if you only BD every few days u could have a lot of navigation going on in there :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh seriously want to test tomorrow now BUT I MUST REFRAIN!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

LOL Sorry I'm not helping am I x


----------



## almosthere

Ok I am bad, tested today and a clear BFN =( With the pink line dollar store, is there still hope??


----------



## Soniamillie01

Your tues / wed? I would say still hope and maybe test again tues?


----------



## iow_bird

hi ladies, if you're testing don't use blue tests! They are notorious for giving wee blue evap lines. Pink ones are heaps better. And no you're not out almost there, 9dpo is soooo early to be testing, I got the faintest of lines at 12 dpo. The a nice BFP when Af was a few days late. Good luck x x x


----------



## Soniamillie01

What are blue tests and pink tests?


----------



## almosthere

iow_bird said:


> hi ladies, if you're testing don't use blue tests! They are notorious for giving wee blue evap lines. Pink ones are heaps better. And no you're not out almost there, 9dpo is soooo early to be testing, I got the faintest of lines at 12 dpo. The a nice BFP when Af was a few days late. Good luck x x x

Thanks for the hope!! I really think I am pregnant, or else I am just physically falling apart for no good reason :blush: I think I may do another dollar test sunday and then one more tuesday if AF doesn't arrive. 

And Son-the blue tests are known to give false positives-its the ink color, there is blue, then the better ink color, pink!


----------



## almosthere

oh I am pretty sure I am 10 dpo if I ov. on the 27th. Is my ticker wrong or am I? Haha


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would say ten days too! I'm 13 x


----------



## Soniamillie01

The only other thing I have which is different is huge blue thick veins in my boobs, never noticed them before?


----------



## almosthere

I always notice my veins in my chest, espc. after a hot shower, so cant use it as a symptom spotter for me. But it is a great sign for you!!!


----------



## iow_bird

some people still won't get a BFP even on the day their period is due, if you are UTD then your HCG will double every couple of days so try and leave it a couple of days between tests. (I was a complete POAS addict when we TTC #1 spent sooo much money on tests)!
I TTC for 12 months before we got our BFP, every month I was syptom spotting and though maybe I was...but you notice things differently when you're hoping so hard. Don't feel disillusioned if you're not. 
Even if you're 10DPO it's still really early to be testing, I'm going to be stalking this thread to see if you retest in a few days!! The first thing I noticed when I was preggy was the size of my breasts, I had to buy new bras by the time I was 6 weeks!! and they were so sore and uncomfy! Mother nature has a sense of humour making all those early preggy symptoms so similar to AF symptoms!!!! 
Good luck babe x x x


----------



## iow_bird

oooh and bra's on nipples ouchy!!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both x x x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm going to try to wait till monday, AF due Sunday x


----------



## iow_bird

oooh so exciting!!! I wish we were trying now!!! We're off BCP now and I go back to the UK for 4 weeks in NOv then it's all systems go...an accident before then would be lovely, but not keen on flying to the UK needing to pee every 2 mins and having a wee one does not do wonders for your sex life so it's pretty unlikely! hehe!! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

So, ovulated 24 sept, if I even ovulated, now cd 28, 14 past ovulation, IS IT TOO EARLY TO TEST? I know I said I would wait but ?????? Have a feeling it won't happen this month any how x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

AF due tomorrow I'd wait at least until tomorrow if u can x x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Emz, I am going to try and hold out till Mon, my theory being if go to toilet early and use, for want of a better word, first morning wee, I can stop myself testing as used it up?

I have what I can only describe as ovary ache this morning which I normally get day before AF so will be pleased in a way if she does come tomorrow as will be bang on 28. We bd'd this morning just in case its v late ovulation and will continue until AF shows on the same basis. Oh it's so frustrating!

Ordered a new bbt thermometer this morning from net as mine is only to one decimal place and also lost all my data of FF app on phone whilst was away so will temp for this cycle and see if ovulating x


----------



## miss malteser

I´d wait until Monday Soniamillie01 (i´d try anway!) because if AF doesn´t arrive tomorrow and you test and get a BFN you´ll probably end up testing on the Monday aswell just incase it was wrong and you´d tested too early! Good luck either way.

My sister in law is currently in labour with my first nephew!! In nine months time give or take a few weeks that could be all of us! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh hope all goes well miss malteser!

Yes will try to wait, I have ovary ache today and also really low and tired so expecting AF to show tomorrow. We bd'd this morning and have since had cm, lots of it, which again had a red blood ting to it, wonder if something is wrong?


----------



## sunshine82

Hey Ladies, haven't been on line for ages as been on holiday. Been reading all your posts - sounds really promising for BFP's this month for some of you ladies! :dust:
I cant believe me and oh are so close now for us to ttc- 27th Oct! been waiting for this month for so long- feeling very excited but nervous too! Are any of you lovely ladies going to be testing in November(by my calculations I should be able test 14th Nov)- would love a buddy! Just hope my cycle's stay consistent now- have had 31-35 days the last few months, hope they have settled to 31 now as were last month? Anyways good luck everyone for your journeys!!! xxx


----------



## almosthere

welcome back sunshine, gla to hear your ttc journey is almost at a start!

And son-hope everything is ok! I had a good amount of pink discharge today, but perhaps due to my YI. Ugh, does not feel like it is getting better fast enough. I am not testing today, only 2 more days to go for me hopefully!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. We no BFP for me :( I am ok and in a way knew it wouldn't happen this month so not too down plus good that have cycled 28 days - am happy to have come on so early as such after coming off bc!

I should have a new thermometer coming tomorrow so am going to chart this month so have an idea if am ovulating.

Fingers crossed Almosthere!

Sunshine82 - my calculations make due to ovulate 22 OCT and then AF due 7 nov so roughly the same as you x


----------



## almosthere

IF no BFP for me this week, I'll be due to OV around the 25th, so we are all so close together!! And thanks for the FX son...I am trying not to getm y hopes up since I already got an early BFN, but if I don't get a BFP I am going to wonder why I got the visual migrains and a yeast infection!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

You going to test early next week? Will be thinking of you!
Yes we are very close together x


----------



## almosthere

Testing Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday if AF still hasn't arrived. But kind of doubtful at this point :/


----------



## MissBroody

Just touching base as its been a while. I'm on my phone so it'll be brief! Almosthere I'm still very convinced you are PG and can't wait to find out. I'm due to OV on October 21st and AF due Nov 3rd so very close to you girls! Hope everyone is doing ok XX


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> Just touching base as its been a while. I'm on my phone so it'll be brief! Almosthere I'm still very convinced you are PG and can't wait to find out. I'm due to OV on October 21st and AF due Nov 3rd so very close to you girls! Hope everyone is doing ok XX

I am due to ovulate Oct. 25th, so I would be a little behind if I am still ttc with you ladies, but still pretty close! And I feel so out, but at the same time, think I am preg. because of the very strange things going on with me (YI and Visual Migrains). I am spotting today, but not sure if it is due to AF con its way soon, from my y. infection, or from late implantion? hmm, will just have to wait and see, being very good and not testing today either =)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## almosthere

Ticker may/may not be off by a day.  But, I am pretty sure I am 12 DPO, tested today since I skipped out last night. Clear BFN, pretty sure I am out for this round. Here's to July babies!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Let's hope for some BFP next month ladies (still holding out for you Almosthere) x


----------



## almosthere

Ugh, just started crying, DH came in after I tested asking to make him a baked potato and I got all pissed-I have shown him a million times and he still "doesn't know how" How hard is it to rinse and stab a potato then microwave it?! So anyway, lots of tears flowing down-not sure if it is from DH being a obnoxious and insensitive, or from me being sad about my 12 dpo BFN =( Prob a mix of both. And he claims testing at 12 DPO is early, ugh, men!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:hugs: Just enjoy TTC. It will happen when the time is right hun. Stressing about it won't help. But you may still be pg anyway. Wait a few more days to test. Hormones may not be strong enough to show just yet x


----------



## almosthere

Thanks, just feel more stressed and upset it isn't happening right away, because my bff just fell pregnant right away by accident. I know I have no right to be upset, some woman have been trying for years, but have been waiting years for this, so feels like the worst getting a BFN. On the bright side, one extra month in the summer to enjoy DH before baby may come =)


----------



## Elz

Aww sorry for your BFN, but as Emz and Sonia said, you still might be pregnant, so don't give up hope just yet! :hugs:

I'm quite excited today. We BD'd last night and DH didn't pull out. I'm on CD10 today, so I know it's still a bit early, and I don't know if I even ovulated this month as it's the first month off BCP's, but there's still that tiny bit of a chance that I could still get pregnant! I won't be disappointed if I'm not but there's no harm in hoping!! But, even though I knew already, it's proven to me that DH is just as ready as I am for a baby :D I'll see if he wants to try again this week and if he does I will be super excited! AF is due on the 27th (that's IF I'm back to regular) but I might wait until the beginning of November to test if AF doesn't show. Hope you all have a nice day! x


----------



## miss malteser

Hi Elz, I´m cd10 too! But I didnt ovulate until cd25 last month (1st month after BCP) so who knows when I will this month. It´s so exciting that first time you BD and you know that there´s a possibility that it could happen isn´t it?!

Where you not planning on waiting a few months before starting TTC? x


----------



## Elz

Hi miss malteser! Yeah it is so exciting but I won't be too disappointed if this isn't our month. I've wanted to TTC for about 2 years now but have waited so that I finished uni and graduated, got married and moved out of parents' house, and for DH to be ready. All those are done so there's nothing really stopping us now. Our original plan was to NTNP until about Christmas time and if nothing happens by then, we would officially TTC in the new year. However, DH did say that he'd like me to lose some weight before TTC for the benefit of a baby, so we'll just wait and see what happens!


----------



## almosthere

Posted this in another thread, trying to figure out what in the world is going on with my body!

I am soo confused maybe someone knows what is going on? My AF is predicted to be due tomorrow (Tuesday). Last night when I went pee, there was a bit of pink in my urine, I wipe once-a blotch of fresh red blood, wiped once more, light pink. No flow though, but figured I would be getting it by today a day early. Then this morning I had tiny brown spots on my liner i put to be safe, then went pee, no pink or blood. wiped, and there was brown like old blood-like IB (or perhaps early MC =( ). So confused, perhaps I OV way later than I thought and this is IB or is this normal spotting before AF? Havent had a real af in years due to BCPs but I do know my AF is a very heavy blood flow (which I had Sept 14th after a few days of stopping by bcp's)!

Any ideas? Anyone had this happen before?? :shrug:

And good luck to those who are now ttc, wahoo!! :hugs:


----------



## miss malteser

I honestly wouldn´t worry about it as I´m sure that it´s all because this is your first AF after coming off BCPs. I had my first AF (after BCP) 10 days ago which started with a few days of brown old blood, 1 day of heavy red, 1 day of red but very light, a gap of amost a day and a half with nothing at all and then suddenly it returned bright red and heavy! It can take a while for our bodies to get used to functioning again without the BCP. 

If you are worried just go to the doctor. Maybe you could also start charting at least for the first few months just to give you a better idea of when you ovulate, etc. That way, you´ll know if the bleeding is due to ovulation, AF or something else.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks, what I find odd is it started off bright red, then went brown. Will have to wait it out and see what the rest of the week brings!


----------



## miss malteser

On a positive note, if it is AF then that means you´ve gone straight back to having regular cycles which is great after a few years on BCP. It´ll make it much easier to work out when you ovulate or if you´ve missed AF.


----------



## almosthere

:thumbup:


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Posted this in another thread, trying to figure out what in the world is going on with my body!
> 
> I am soo confused maybe someone knows what is going on? My AF is predicted to be due tomorrow (Tuesday). Last night when I went pee, there was a bit of pink in my urine, I wipe once-a blotch of fresh red blood, wiped once more, light pink. No flow though, but figured I would be getting it by today a day early. Then this morning I had tiny brown spots on my liner i put to be safe, then went pee, no pink or blood. wiped, and there was brown like old blood-like IB (or perhaps early MC =( ). So confused, perhaps I OV way later than I thought and this is IB or is this normal spotting before AF? Havent had a real af in years due to BCPs but I do know my AF is a very heavy blood flow (which I had Sept 14th after a few days of stopping by bcp's)!
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone had this happen before?? :shrug:
> 
> And good luck to those who are now ttc, wahoo!! :hugs:

I'm not sure what to tell you here as it's never happened to me. But all I can really say is just to relax! Take another test tomorrow to be sure, and if it's negative, then I'd say you're not pregnant. Then from there all you can do is wait until your period comes. If you do get a bfp, then I'd go to the doctor right away to see about the bleeding, though. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. How is everyone today?

Almosthere - I agree with the others, see what happens today, do another test tomorrow, if bfn then assume AF if BFP then get to your GP!

I'm not sure what's going on with me! I knew on Sunday that AF was coming, and sure she did. It was very very very light and ten stopped - I'm talking max 5 hours. So I am wondering what's going on? Perhaps tomorrow will be here again but at the moment nothing on wipe or by cervix (sorry if tmi). I have been shattered today, my boobs are agony and tummy cramps so think it is AF but am tempted to also test tomorrow / wed if no more AF - what do you lovelies think?


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi all. How is everyone today?
> 
> Almosthere - I agree with the others, see what happens today, do another test tomorrow, if bfn then assume AF if BFP then get to your GP!
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with me! I knew on Sunday that AF was coming, and sure she did. It was very very very light and ten stopped - I'm talking max 5 hours. So I am wondering what's going on? Perhaps tomorrow will be here again but at the moment nothing on wipe or by cervix (sorry if tmi). I have been shattered today, my boobs are agony and tummy cramps so think it is AF but am tempted to also test tomorrow / wed if no more AF - what do you lovelies think?

Looks like we are in a very similar situation if your AF is also due tomorrow? I say test tomorrow just in case, and if no BFP then take it as your AF! I am still having very light spotting, a patten of red then brown red then brown. So odd because it is not a heavy flow-my with drawl bleed was VERY heavy and all red flow, so just going with the "flow" haha for now I guess. Just going to relax and hopefully start BDing again soon!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I was due AF on Sunday and she came on Sunday. Now just stopped! Will wait and see what happens and keep bding all month and hope for a BFP next month x


----------



## almosthere

hm so odd huh? And I agree, just have to keep on trucking...here's to maybe future July 2012 babies!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yep here's to July LO's x


----------



## PreshFest

If it all works out for me this time, I'll be due June 30th, so it should go into July for sure!!

My dd was 9 days late...little snot!


----------



## almosthere

Good luck preshfest, hope this is your month!!


----------



## Elz

Preshfest - good luck!

Sonia and almosthere - don't get too disheartened if AF shows, it just means more practise to make that extra special bundle of joy!!

I so wish that I knew if my cycles are back to normal! We're back to NTNP now (!) because we had a chat last night and DH said "it just feels right, and it can take some couples months and months to conceive so who knows?" So we're just going with the flow of things again and see what happens, and just enjoying being intimate together (my sex drive was non-existent on BCP's but now it has gone through the roof!!). If I am back to normal, then I am in my fertile window now and should ovulate on Thursday (if I even ovulate at all!). If not, I'll just have to wait and see when AF shows up again to start tracking properly! Only time will tell! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Elz! My sex drive has also gone through the roof since coming off bcp!


----------



## almosthere

Hehe, I second that!! ^^^^ Too bad I cannot put it to use since I am still spotting, and yes JUST spotting, soooo odd for a period I have a very red heavy blood flow during AF off the pill, and my withdraw bleed puts this first real AF to shame, I don;t understand, but hey, can't complain right! I cannot wait for OV time! I am debating if I want to buy an OPK or not....hmmm


----------



## Elz

almosthere said:


> Hehe, I second that!! ^^^^ Too bad I cannot put it to use since I am still spotting, and yes JUST spotting, soooo odd for a period I have a very red heavy blood flow during AF off the pill, and my withdraw bleed puts this first real AF to shame, I don;t understand, but hey, can't complain right! I cannot wait for OV time! I am debating if I want to buy an OPK or not....hmmm

Poor you, I bet spotting is worse because at least with a heavy period, you know what's happening and that it won't last too long! Hope it goes away soon! x


----------



## PreshFest

Sooo... My temp has been mid 97's for the past two days and I'm usually high 96's! So that is a pretty good sign that I could actually be pregnant. That has only happened to my twice before and it was when I was pregnant both times. I'm planning to keep temping until I test, so if it stays this way then that's awesome :happydance:


----------



## Elz

Yay good news Preshfest! :D x


----------



## miss malteser

yay Preshfest! Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

woohoo, hope your temp means ur preggo!!


----------



## sunshine82

Fingers crossed ladies that you get your BFP's this month, lots of baby dust to all of you. We're still 2 weeks or so until we start ttc- im due for af tomorrow (if my cycles have regulated to 31days) so should ov around 27th October I really hope they have settled now as have had some very irregular cycles until recently. I have pre af pains, so lets hope af starts tomorrow for me it means i'll be ovulating when oh is home from offshore (calenders all planned lol and if cycles stay 31 days we should have a good 4 months of oh being home at the right time!!) Here's hoping I can join you lovely ladies in testing in November. xxx


----------



## almosthere

sunshine82 said:


> Fingers crossed ladies that you get your BFP's this month, lots of baby dust to all of you. We're still 2 weeks or so until we start ttc- im due for af tomorrow (if my cycles have regulated to 31days) so should ov around 27th October I really hope they have settled now as have had some very irregular cycles until recently. I have pre af pains, so lets hope af starts tomorrow for me it means i'll be ovulating when oh is home from offshore (calenders all planned lol and if cycles stay 31 days we should have a good 4 months of oh being home at the right time!!) Here's hoping I can join you lovely ladies in testing in November. xxx

This means we will be ov pretty close together, think I am due around the 25th or so, but not pos!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck ladies. All exciting stuff. I think I'm ovulating now as I'm getting the pains. Hoping it won't take too long to get a BFP


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck preshfest and Emz - hope all goes well!

Sorry haven't been on much. Not liking the new BnB - doesn't work well on my phone and never get a chance to log on to my mac - always on the go!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Soniamillie01 said:


> Good luck preshfest and Emz - hope all goes well!
> 
> Sorry haven't been on much. Not liking the new BnB - doesn't work well on my phone and never get a chance to log on to my mac - always on the go!

Feedback is very negative on the new site at the minute. Not used it on my phone yet x


----------



## sunshine82

Definately exciting times- I think I have got my cd confused this month, so af should be due tomorrow/Friday, then i should ov from around 29th Oct- going to cover all bases though and start bd from 27th cd 14- everyother day until cd 22ish-poss longer? i have had some real long cycles and im not charting to start, so hope that we are in with the best chance possible that way just incase of a late ov??.... oohhh i am so excited now! lol! Oh has gone back offshore for two weeks but once he gets home, ttc starts for us. Cant believe its here after years of waiting. Lots of baby dust to you all xx :dust: xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Ok, so I'm feeling bloated, I have very light cramps and feel some pressure in my uterus! All good signs!!! C'mon testing day! Hurry up and get here!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, so 48 hours of on and off red/mostly brown spotting. I am going to take it as my first real period and only test in case it was IB if I get obvious symptoms. If not, I am so ready to start trying again, and believe I OV next week sometime! I cannot believe it is time to hop on the bad wagon again! So I am going to buy an OPK to make sure I am ov. since I haven't been off bcp's for the full 3 months yet, FX I OV, although possibly being preggers right now would obv. be way better!


----------



## almosthere

And when did you say you were testing preshfest? and symptoms sounds great for you!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> And when did you say you were testing preshfest? and symptoms sounds great for you!

I'm going to test a week from today. It might be too early, but that's ok! I'll probably test every few days until I get AF or a BFP lol. 

What about you? Have you tested yet?


----------



## almosthere

Well i had my odd spotting, but definately not a real flow for AF, but like I said, could be because i have only been off bcp's for a bit over a month. I am only going to test if I get obvious pregnancy symptoms perhaps on Sunday. But if not, my new test day will be sometime in the first week of November


----------



## Elz

Ladies, I need a slap in the face! lol I am so tempted to test even though I know it will be completely POINTLESS because (if it even happens) I don't ovulate until tomorrow! What is wrong with me?! How early would you test if you were ovulating tomorrow? AF should be due on the 27th if I'm back to normal, and I'm trying to set myself a goal of the 4th of November if AF doens't show by then, what do you think? It is going to take loooads of self control to wait until then though!! Any suggestions to take my mind off it?! x


----------



## PreshFest

Elz said:


> Ladies, I need a slap in the face! lol I am so tempted to test even though I know it will be completely POINTLESS because (if it even happens) I don't ovulate until tomorrow! What is wrong with me?! How early would you test if you were ovulating tomorrow? AF should be due on the 27th if I'm back to normal, and I'm trying to set myself a goal of the 4th of November if AF doens't show by then, what do you think? It is going to take loooads of self control to wait until then though!! Any suggestions to take my mind off it?! x

Ok, well if you haven't even ovulated, there's no point in testing! You aren't pregnant if you haven't ovulated! GET AHOLD OF YOURSELF!! Haha! If AF is due the 27th, you should test the 27th. Or be like me and test a few days earlier... Like the 24th. You can wait until then right?

If not, go ahead and test. There's no harm in it! I don't think it would bum you out to get a negative because you know it's too early to detect anything. So just keep on testing if you have to! :thumbup:


----------



## Elz

PreshFest said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I need a slap in the face! lol I am so tempted to test even though I know it will be completely POINTLESS because (if it even happens) I don't ovulate until tomorrow! What is wrong with me?! How early would you test if you were ovulating tomorrow? AF should be due on the 27th if I'm back to normal, and I'm trying to set myself a goal of the 4th of November if AF doens't show by then, what do you think? It is going to take loooads of self control to wait until then though!! Any suggestions to take my mind off it?! x
> 
> Ok, well if you haven't even ovulated, there's no point in testing! You aren't pregnant if you haven't ovulated! GET AHOLD OF YOURSELF!! Haha! If AF is due the 27th, you should test the 27th. Or be like me and test a few days earlier... Like the 24th. You can wait until then right?
> 
> If not, go ahead and test. There's no harm in it! I don't think it would bum you out to get a negative because you know it's too early to detect anything. So just keep on testing if you have to! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha thanks!! I just need to keep myself busy and try my best not to think about it! I may ask DH to hide the tests somewhere so I can't find them, then I won't be able to test until I need to! lol x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes I would test 27th. Still not keen on the new BnB took me ages to get in today :( miss my daily forum :(


----------



## mazndave

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Not posted in a while as can't really go on at work. I've read through all the posts though and lots seems to be happening! Got my fingers crossed for you preshfest and Emz! And Sonia and Almosthere, do you definitely think you're out of it this month or could it be IB? I don't know much about it, how long it lasts, what it looks like etc. All your other symptoms seemed so promising....

I'm due to ov at some point this week, and next AF is due 28th Oct - pretty much the same as you Elz. We all seem to be fairly close together in dates, so lets hope we have lots of BFP's on this thread by next month!!

If my period isn't here by 28th, I'm going to try to resist testing until 5th November! With it being my first 'proper' cycle I'm fully expecting it to run late, and don't want to test too close to due date to avoid any disappointment if AF turns up in the next couple of days! :witch:Plus the good tests are so expensive, don't want to waste too much money! 

I don't think anything will happen this month, and I was fully ok with that when we started, but the more I think about it the more I want it to happen first attempt! I'm very impatient in general, so I just want my little Freya or Seth NOW!! I would love the big Xmas announcement as well - I have it in my mind that I want to give both our parents a present which would be a babygro with 'I love my Nana & Grandad' on it, and a card from bubba! It actually makes me well up a bit thinking about it!!:wacko: Obviously that's not the main reason why I want it to happen so quickly tho! We just want a baby & if it takes a little longer then so be it. Can't think of as good a way/time to announce it though if it isn't at Xmas. Any ideas?:shrug:

Well I'm off to bed soon, :sex::blush: so goodnight and babydust to all.....
:dust:

xx


----------



## PreshFest

mazndave said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all?
> 
> Not posted in a while as can't really go on at work. I've read through all the posts though and lots seems to be happening! Got my fingers crossed for you preshfest and Emz! And Sonia and Almosthere, do you definitely think you're out of it this month or could it be IB? I don't know much about it, how long it lasts, what it looks like etc. All your other symptoms seemed so promising....
> 
> I'm due to ov at some point this week, and next AF is due 28th Oct - pretty much the same as you Elz. We all seem to be fairly close together in dates, so lets hope we have lots of BFP's on this thread by next month!!
> 
> If my period isn't here by 28th, I'm going to try to resist testing until 5th November! With it being my first 'proper' cycle I'm fully expecting it to run late, and don't want to test too close to due date to avoid any disappointment if AF turns up in the next couple of days! :witch:Plus the good tests are so expensive, don't want to waste too much money!
> 
> I don't think anything will happen this month, and I was fully ok with that when we started, but the more I think about it the more I want it to happen first attempt! I'm very impatient in general, so I just want my little Freya or Seth NOW!! I would love the big Xmas announcement as well - I have it in my mind that I want to give both our parents a present which would be a babygro with 'I love my Nana & Grandad' on it, and a card from bubba! It actually makes me well up a bit thinking about it!!:wacko: Obviously that's not the main reason why I want it to happen so quickly tho! We just want a baby & if it takes a little longer then so be it. Can't think of as good a way/time to announce it though if it isn't at Xmas. Any ideas?:shrug:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed soon, :sex::blush: so goodnight and babydust to all.....
> :dust:
> 
> xx

The very day I found out I was pregnant with my daughter was the day we were leaving on our big trip to England and Greece. While we were in Greece, we picked up a random onesie. When we got back, we made plans to get together with his parents to talk about the trip. So we showed up at their house and told them we brought gifts from abroad. His mom opened the onesie and about died! She instantly started bawling and continued for about 30 minutes. She was running around the house going crazy. Her brain totally stopped functioning! It was the funniest thing ever.

I'm not sure how we will share the news next time around (THIS time around???), though!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, 

Emz- It is so hard to wait to see if each month will be the one, but you can do it, you just need to push yourself! 

Preshfest-very cute story of how you revealed your pregnancy!

Mazndave-I also felt like I wouldnt care if it didn't happen this month in getting my first attempt BFP, but I am very upset it did not. But hey, who knows, I may have not even Ov yet! I am going to do OPK to see if I have started OV for the end of next week! I feel like my second OV week is coming VERY quickly!!

As for myself-I started spotting again this afternoon. So this is just my awesome first period! Haha. I am happy that I am at least getting some kind of first period off BCP's and hoping I will OV. I think I am predicted to OV OCT. 20th....but will see once I go get those OPK's!!!

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia - did u get your BFP?

Maz n Dave - oooooh you could have a BFP in a couple of weeks time :happydance:

Presh - I don't think I can wait much longer for you to test. All this waiting for news is killing me :haha:

Almost - I'm not too fussed. It's early days and if it's meant to happen then it will. If I get to six months however and there is no :bfp: then I will not be happy lol Only because it's worked so quickly before. But i know these things can take time. I also understand how you feel a little upset, but it will happen :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Sonia - did u get your BFP?
> 
> Maz n Dave - oooooh you could have a BFP in a couple of weeks time :happydance:
> 
> Presh - I don't think I can wait much longer for you to test. All this waiting for news is killing me :haha:
> 
> Almost - I'm not too fussed. It's early days and if it's meant to happen then it will. If I get to six months however and there is no :bfp: then I will not be happy lol Only because it's worked so quickly before. But i know these things can take time. I also understand how you feel a little upset, but it will happen :hugs:

I'm having a hard time waiting myself! Testing Wednesday, though. Six more days. I'll keep myself plenty busy this weekend and I'm sure that will help the time fly right by!


----------



## Soniamillie01

No BFP for me :( although DH is convinced I am pregnant even though AF is here. I am knackered - like asleep at 7pm knackered through till 8am no rise. Struggle all day. Have some sickness. Boobs are so sensitive it is un real and tummy twitches - I don't think it's likely.

I have ordered some ovulation kits today as whilst I know I have has an AF 28 days after coming off bc I don't know if I actually ovulated so going to give them a go x


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> No BFP for me :( although DH is convinced I am pregnant even though AF is here. I am knackered - like asleep at 7pm knackered through till 8am no rise. Struggle all day. Have some sickness. Boobs are so sensitive it is un real and tummy twitches - I don't think it's likely.
> 
> I have ordered some ovulation kits today as whilst I know I have has an AF 28 days after coming off bc I don't know if I actually ovulated so going to give them a go x

Sorry to hear no BFP for you yet either. Keep me updated if you OV this month or not, as I am also in the same boat and buying OPK very soon!

And I am dying to hear if PRESHFEST is pregnant as well, FX for you!!!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> No BFP for me :( although DH is convinced I am pregnant even though AF is here. I am knackered - like asleep at 7pm knackered through till 8am no rise. Struggle all day. Have some sickness. Boobs are so sensitive it is un real and tummy twitches - I don't think it's likely.
> 
> I have ordered some ovulation kits today as whilst I know I have has an AF 28 days after coming off bc I don't know if I actually ovulated so going to give them a go x
> 
> Sorry to hear no BFP for you yet either. Keep me updated if you OV this month or not, as I am also in the same boat and buying OPK very soon!
> 
> And I am dying to hear if PRESHFEST is pregnant as well, FX for you!!!Click to expand...

This wait is seriously so hard. Was totally considering testing today lol. Pretty sure implantation has not taken place yet, so there's no point! But, at the same time I feel like if I just did it, it would hold me over for a few days. I know it would be negative, so I wouldn't be disappointed. I just have a major craving for peeing on that stupid stick! :headspin:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah I would so be testing. Wouldn't be able to resist!

I've been out for a lovely meal with all of my friends and family tonight as it's my birthday, the big 30! No 'when you going to have a baby?' questions which is a relief as I don't think I could handle them!


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Ah I would so be testing. Wouldn't be able to resist!
> 
> I've been out for a lovely meal with all of my friends and family tonight as it's my birthday, the big 30! No 'when you going to have a baby?' questions which is a relief as I don't think I could handle them!

Happy birthday! I'll be the big 3-1 next month. Ugh. :nope:


----------



## almosthere

Yes, Happy Birthday Soniamillie01!!! :cake:

Speaking of birthdays, FF is predicting my OV day for NOV on my DH 23rd birthday (NOV 16th), hahaha. However, I am hoping to OV in the next 2 weeks this month so I can give him his birthday present right on time!! :thumbup:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah that would be amazing Almosthere!

We are all so close in b'days and cycles!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday Soniamillie01!!! :cake:
> 
> Speaking of birthdays, FF is predicting my OV day for NOV on my DH 23rd birthday (NOV 16th), hahaha. However, I am hoping to OV in the next 2 weeks this month so I can give him his birthday present right on time!! :thumbup:

Mine's Nov. 17th! Unfortunately I will be 8 years older than you, though!


----------



## almosthere

Noo it is not my birthday, it will be my husband's 23rd. I just turned 22 the end of June! But yes my husband's birthday is close to all yours!


----------



## iow_bird

Awww, we found out I was preggy 3 days after hubbys 30th birthday! Was such a lovely late birthday present for him!
Good luck to those of you testing soon, I'm readin this thread every day, but don't always get the chance to post!! I wanna see some BFPs please ladies!! So exciting :)


----------



## PreshFest

Ok... I hate to admit it, but i tested yesterday!! 5 dpo.. So I knew it would be negative. BUT! It really did help me get it out of my system and I feel much better for some reason. I bought a bunch of tests, so I'm going to test again on Sunday and then again on Wednesday. I should have a bfp by then. If not, then I'll test again Friday or Saturday and then wait for AF! Having a plan helps me lol.

I was having a few symptoms a few days ago, but now nothing really. My boobs feel a little different and my nips are a little sore, but both can be a sign of AF, even though I never get either of those before AF.

So, now I just need to be patient. My temps are still high, so I'm really hoping that means something. [-o&lt;


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah preshfest shame it was a BFP now but like you say probably wouldnt be! But there is still hope, ESP as temps are up!!!! Oh so excited for you.

I tested this morning even though have had AF as not been feeling right, well 'normal' and AF was very hit and miss. BFN but it took ages, like 3-4 mins longer than normal to display (?). Never mind, I knew it wasn't as AF but wanted to rule it out. Now onto BD'ing for new ovulation!!!! Also ordered some kits so going to use them this month to see if definitely ovulating x


----------



## MissBroody

This is only a quick reply as i'm on my way out of the door but saw that it was Soniamillie's birthday yesterday - happy birthday!! It was my birthday yesterday too!!! I was a mere 23 though hehe. OH is taking me to Paris for a long weekend and DS is staying with my parents eeek. Hoping for a little French miracle :haha:


Have a lovely weekend ladies. Baby dust and luck to you all xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy birthday MissBroody! Mine was actually the second but as we were in Turkey and have been busy since being back, last night was he first night we had free to celebrate!

Oh la la - ENJOY!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. How is everyone? Hope Your enjoying your weekend?

Presh - any signs?

I am now cd8 and have had a temp rise two days running. Think thats quite early? Also had some slight cramping this morning so wondering if ovulating early? Can't tests as opk's haven't come yet.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

How long are your cycles? Also maybe your body hasn't regulated yet if you've just come off of bcp?

I am 10 days away from AF. It's annoying bcoz AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are similar. Sore boobs and major bloating. We shall see!


----------



## PreshFest

I was nauseous all day yesterday :). Bfn this morning, though! My nips look a lot darker, too. I'm probably just making this all up.... Oh well only time will tell.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well my first cycle off bc was bang on 28 days so assuming I ovulated at 14 days, if I did ovulate! Just waiting on tne opk's to arrive - will keep temping as well to see if goes up again tomorrow and if so may assume ovulated early? 

Presh - ah :( for the bfn!


----------



## puppymom

I was a part of this group, but alas we are going to hold off on TTC. But, I am happy to say that hubby is ready whenever I am, which I am so excited about! I on the other hand am holding off due to work... I have work, but I am awaiting an upcoming contract. Unfortunately I have no idea when that will come! I'm giving it until June of next year (2012) and if I don't have it before then am going to move on and let things be. I don't know if I can wait that long though! On the other hand, I plan on coming off BCP in January and getting my regular cycle back on track. 

Good luck to everyone who is still planning on TTC - looking forward to hearing updates from everyone!


----------



## almosthere

Preshfest, how many DPO are you, 7? Still too early! Hehe, but symptoms sound great!!!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Preshfest, how many DPO are you, 7? Still too early! Hehe, but symptoms sound great!!!

7-8 dpo right now. Can't decide if I'll test tomorrow or not... But in any case if I am pregnant I should get my bfp this week sometime. I'm losing hope, though! This is so frustrating!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck hun x


----------



## PreshFest

Woke up with a major case of pms today.... Took a first response test and bfn. Pretty sure AF will be here by the end of the week. So annoying!!


----------



## miss malteser

Don´t get too down just yet Preshfest. It´s still a little early isn´t it?:shrug:

I haven´t been on here for a few days and it´s great to see that nearly everyone is now TTC! Good luck everybody!! xx

I don´t know if I´m on my 2WW or not at the moment as I have no idea if I´ve ovulated yet this month. This is only my second month off BCP so I´m charting to have a better idea of when I ovulate as I know it can be a bit topsy turvy at the beginning but as of last Thursday (cd13) my temps have been all over the place. I´m pretty sure it´s due to lack of sleep as I´ve had real problems getting a full night this week (not like me at all) and it´s driving me mad. I´m not stressed at all so I´ve no idea why I´m not sleeping. :nope:


----------



## PreshFest

Yes...it's still too early for me to get an accurate hpt reading. And I know that. But I'm being so irrational about this whole thing!! I'm losing my mind, I think! :wacko: I need to just chill out. Going to try my hardest to wait until Wednesday to test again. Someone needs to slap some sense into me!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've been reading this thread for the past 4 weeks now but haven't had much chance to write a post!

Sending baby dust to everyone for November xxx

My hubby and I were planning on NTNP after Christmas but then decided that the time felt right now. I took my last BCP 4 weeks ago now after being on contraception for 14 years! 

I am now CD24 and I'm not too sure if I have even ovulated. I said I wasn't going to get too hung up on things and wanted to stay away from OPK and temping etc. I was worried that if I did all those things it would get in the way of us enjoying each other. One thing I have been doing is assessing my CM. I have only had one occasion this month where I have noticed the slightest EWCM. And it was only there for about an hour or so.... That was CD20. On the same day and for 3 days following that I had some abdominal cramps as though AF was on it's way - that's gone today and no sign of AF. My CM has now sometimes creamy, sometimes non existent! I don't have a clue what is going on inside me.

Do you think I have ovulated? And that's what the EWCM and cramps were? I know it can sometimes take a while to ovulate again after stopping BC. Oh my - listen to me!! And I said I wasn't going to get hung up on things!

What do you all think?

Xxx


----------



## PreshFest

BabyBumpHope said:


> I've been reading this thread for the past 4 weeks now but haven't had much chance to write a post!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone for November xxx
> 
> My hubby and I were planning on NTNP after Christmas but then decided that the time felt right now. I took my last BCP 4 weeks ago now after being on contraception for 14 years!
> 
> I am now CD24 and I'm not too sure if I have even ovulated. I said I wasn't going to get too hung up on things and wanted to stay away from OPK and temping etc. I was worried that if I did all those things it would get in the way of us enjoying each other. One thing I have been doing is assessing my CM. I have only had one occasion this month where I have noticed the slightest EWCM. And it was only there for about an hour or so.... That was CD20. On the same day and for 3 days following that I had some abdominal cramps as though AF was on it's way - that's gone today and no sign of AF. My CM has now sometimes creamy, sometimes non existent! I don't have a clue what is going on inside me.
> 
> Do you think I have ovulated? And that's what the EWCM and cramps were? I know it can sometimes take a while to ovulate again after stopping BC. Oh my - listen to me!! And I said I wasn't going to get hung up on things!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Xxx

If you really aren't sure about things, then REALLY try to not get caught up in it. It will drive you mad! Things can be really off when you come off of bc, so I would just start paying closer attention to your cm next cycle. And if it so happens that you already are pregnant, then that's awesome! But try not to stress. I'm stressing right now and let me tell you... It sucks!!!


----------



## miss malteser

PreshFest said:


> Yes...it's still too early for me to get an accurate hpt reading. And I know that. But I'm being so irrational about this whole thing!! I'm losing my mind, I think! :wacko: I need to just chill out. Going to try my hardest to wait until Wednesday to test again. Someone needs to slap some sense into me!

Wednesday is only 2 days away! You can do it! And as nobody can (or would want to) slap some sense into you, maybe this will work...:grr: ! You´re not losing your mind - all this TTC does funny things to us!


----------



## miss malteser

PreshFest said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> I've been reading this thread for the past 4 weeks now but haven't had much chance to write a post!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone for November xxx
> 
> My hubby and I were planning on NTNP after Christmas but then decided that the time felt right now. I took my last BCP 4 weeks ago now after being on contraception for 14 years!
> 
> I am now CD24 and I'm not too sure if I have even ovulated. I said I wasn't going to get too hung up on things and wanted to stay away from OPK and temping etc. I was worried that if I did all those things it would get in the way of us enjoying each other. One thing I have been doing is assessing my CM. I have only had one occasion this month where I have noticed the slightest EWCM. And it was only there for about an hour or so.... That was CD20. On the same day and for 3 days following that I had some abdominal cramps as though AF was on it's way - that's gone today and no sign of AF. My CM has now sometimes creamy, sometimes non existent! I don't have a clue what is going on inside me.
> 
> Do you think I have ovulated? And that's what the EWCM and cramps were? I know it can sometimes take a while to ovulate again after stopping BC. Oh my - listen to me!! And I said I wasn't going to get hung up on things!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> If you really aren't sure about things, then REALLY try to not get caught up in it. It will drive you mad! Things can be really off when you come off of bc, so I would just start paying closer attention to your cm next cycle. And if it so happens that you already are pregnant, then that's awesome! But try not to stress. I'm stressing right now and let me tell you... It sucks!!!Click to expand...

ditto Preshfest. If you don´t want to get stressed just go with the flow and see what´s happening with your body in a few weeks. If you want to know when you ovulate then charting or OPKs are the only options as far as I can see. But once you start doing that it becomes very hard not to let TTC take over your life! You´ve been warned!!


----------



## miss malteser

miss malteser said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> I've been reading this thread for the past 4 weeks now but haven't had much chance to write a post!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone for November xxx
> 
> My hubby and I were planning on NTNP after Christmas but then decided that the time felt right now. I took my last BCP 4 weeks ago now after being on contraception for 14 years!
> 
> I am now CD24 and I'm not too sure if I have even ovulated. I said I wasn't going to get too hung up on things and wanted to stay away from OPK and temping etc. I was worried that if I did all those things it would get in the way of us enjoying each other. One thing I have been doing is assessing my CM. I have only had one occasion this month where I have noticed the slightest EWCM. And it was only there for about an hour or so.... That was CD20. On the same day and for 3 days following that I had some abdominal cramps as though AF was on it's way - that's gone today and no sign of AF. My CM has now sometimes creamy, sometimes non existent! I don't have a clue what is going on inside me.
> 
> Do you think I have ovulated? And that's what the EWCM and cramps were? I know it can sometimes take a while to ovulate again after stopping BC. Oh my - listen to me!! And I said I wasn't going to get hung up on things!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> If you really aren't sure about things, then REALLY try to not get caught up in it. It will drive you mad! Things can be really off when you come off of bc, so I would just start paying closer attention to your cm next cycle. And if it so happens that you already are pregnant, then that's awesome! But try not to stress. I'm stressing right now and let me tell you... It sucks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ditto Preshfest. If you don´t want to get stressed just go with the flow and see what´s happening with your body in a few weeks. If you want to know when you ovulate then charting or OPKs are the only options as far as I can see. But once you start doing that it becomes very hard not to let TTC take over your life! You´ve been warned!!Click to expand...

That may have sounded a little harsh. Sorry, it wasn´t meant to! Good luck whatever you decide and if you start to get hung up on all this TTC business, well you know where to come to talk about it!:winkwink:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all!

Ah presh - sending some dust your way!

In terms of ovulation I would say monitor cm - having said that I used to have quite noticeable cm when was on bc but since coming off it's practically been non existent! May tmi but do you just check when wipe or go 'looking' for it? My opk's arrived today and whilst I'm not going too much into the whole charting / testing etc I just want to make sure I am even ovulating!

DH keeps rubbing my tummy saying 'do we have an Archie in there?' so cute :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls - your message didn't sound too harsh miss malteser. I guess like soniamillie01 has said, I think I'd just like to know that I am ovulating again after so long on BC. Maybe OPKs wouldn't be such a bad thing!

Soniamillie01- ive just been checking in wiping. What about you? 

I've had some more crampy pains tonight so I'm kind of just hoping that my AF arrives now just so I know where I am in my cycle. Then we can just go with the flo and see what happens. It's all so exciting!

Look forward to hearing how everybody gets on. Fingers crossed.....

X


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, feel like I have been out of the loop for a while here with BNB, trying not to obsess over ttc as much this month as I did last month. Not sure if I mentioned, but we decided to just go with the flow as we both feel everything happens for a reason, so our time will come when it comes! This being said, no OPKS for at least the next 2 months! The first month sex felt like a chore, so this month is a lot more fun being more laid back, it feels SOOO MUCH less stressful and I really enjoy ttc now =)

FX for you Preshfest!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes just wiping for me. I've gone with the opk's just so I know if even ovulating so we shall see. X


----------



## PreshFest

I normally just check my cm when I wipe. I can always tell when I'm in my fertile period that way. The only real reason I chart is to see if my temp stays elevated after ovulation since that can mean you're pregnant... So I thought it would be like finding out early, but it's not. my temps are up, I've had a ton of symptoms and I still don't believe that I'm pregnant! So, if it doesn't happen this month, I think i will do things differently next month. I will still keep a close eye on my cm just to make sure we BD enough around that time as I don't want to miss it...no matter how relaxed I'm trying to be! And then, the hardest part will be waiting to test. I had no idea how hard this would be...ugh. 

My mood swings right now are HORRIBLE. I mean HORRIBLE. I did have this when I was pregnant with DD, but since AF is due in 5 days, I'm just thinking it's pms. I'm seriously going crazy here! ;-)


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, feel like I have been out of the loop for a while here with BNB, trying not to obsess over ttc as much this month as I did last month. Not sure if I mentioned, but we decided to just go with the flow as we both feel everything happens for a reason, so our time will come when it comes! This being said, no OPKS for at least the next 2 months! The first month sex felt like a chore, so this month is a lot more fun being more laid back, it feels SOOO MUCH less stressful and I really enjoy ttc now =)
> 
> FX for you Preshfest!

Glad you are enjoying things now! I'm determined to do the same next month!!


----------



## sunshine82

Hey ladies, sorry I havent been on here for last week really- I have read all your posts and wish you all well with ttc.
I have sort of been a bit down the last couple of days, as i said last week I was waiting for AF (the last one hopefully!!!) and start officially ttc around 27th of this month, my cycles have been really erratic until the last couple of months and settled nicely 31-33 days ish- as they had settled I tried to calculate all our ttc/bd around those nice regular 31-33 day cycles and poss ov dates fitted in perfectly with oh schedule at home (he works offshore for 2 weeks then home for 3) - now I am on cd36 and still no af (no chance of being pregnant this month) Just a little bit gutted really as now nearly a week late and the later it gets it may not work with oh offshore schedule- he may not be home at the right time in coming months if no af soon:( I know by stressing i am not helping, and me and oh are so looking forward to start ttc when he gets home in just over a weeks time. We should be in with a chance this month as oh will be home around ov if my af arrives in next few days! So will be pushing our luck we get the bfp we so want first try- how great would that be - wouldnt have to worry then!
Why did my cycles have to mess around so close to ttc- i am sorry for ranting, just got myself upset this week :( i do feel crampy and pms and have done for good few days so i am hoping af will arrive (i wont want to say this again in coming months!) and going to try work out dates again-Hope they'll coincide!
As my cycles tend to be erratic 30-37 days what cd would you ladies recommend we bd- I was thinking cd 12 to cd 26 every other day- to cover my shortest cycle through to longer ones- any opinions would be so welcome!!!
Once again, I am sorry for my moan, it has helped to type it in a way.
Lots of baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## almosthere

sunshine82 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I havent been on here for last week really- I have read all your posts and wish you all well with ttc.
> I have sort of been a bit down the last couple of days, as i said last week I was waiting for AF (the last one hopefully!!!) and start officially ttc around 27th of this month, my cycles have been really erratic until the last couple of months and settled nicely 31-33 days ish- as they had settled I tried to calculate all our ttc/bd around those nice regular 31-33 day cycles and poss ov dates fitted in perfectly with oh schedule at home (he works offshore for 2 weeks then home for 3) - now I am on cd36 and still no af (no chance of being pregnant this month) Just a little bit gutted really as now nearly a week late and the later it gets it may not work with oh offshore schedule- he may not be home at the right time in coming months if no af soon:( I know by stressing i am not helping, and me and oh are so looking forward to start ttc when he gets home in just over a weeks time. We should be in with a chance this month as oh will be home around ov if my af arrives in next few days! So will be pushing our luck we get the bfp we so want first try- how great would that be - wouldnt have to worry then!
> Why did my cycles have to mess around so close to ttc- i am sorry for ranting, just got myself upset this week :( i do feel crampy and pms and have done for good few days so i am hoping af will arrive (i wont want to say this again in coming months!) and going to try work out dates again-Hope they'll coincide!
> As my cycles tend to be erratic 30-37 days what cd would you ladies recommend we bd- I was thinking cd 12 to cd 26 every other day- to cover my shortest cycle through to longer ones- any opinions would be so welcome!!!
> Once again, I am sorry for my moan, it has helped to type it in a way.
> Lots of baby dust to everyone :dust:

Glad you feel better after getting all that off your chest! I made the mistake of letting TTC take over my life all of SEPT! So if there is any advice I could give you in TTC it would be do not obsess because this creates for too much stress, and any any kind of obsessing is unhealthy anyway! Just relax, and do what you usually do....have SEX! But enjoy it. Of course don't go more than a couple days without sex, but don't force you and dh if the mood just isn't right, or else is may feel like a chore. :hugs: GL!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks almosthere :hugs:- it definately helped to get it off my chest.:) Its been a stressful week! (its not like me to get stressed easily but this week grrrr obv pms!) 
I know what you mean about ttc taking over- well i promised myself i wouldnt let it! haa! Just thought that I had planned things well, maybe its a good personal lesson to me to not plan before we do start ttc as of course ttc is mean't to be enjoyable not stressy! 
Like you say its not good to stress and obsess over things, this so unlike me normally! Thanks so much though for reply, think i am going to hide the calenders and the chart and just enjoy the journey! xxx


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone, hope you're all well? 

Well according to my ticker I'm 5dpo today, and 8 days until testing. Going to try and wait for at least 10 to give AF a couple of extra days to show up if it wants too! Don't want to get my hopes up and waste a test if it's just because my cycle hasn't regulated yet.

I don't feel pregnant though, that's for sure!:nope: Pretty certain it won't be happening this month, I'm kind of gutted but I knew it was unikely so just want November to hurry up and come so we can try again.

Can't wait for the :bfp:'s to start coming through on this thread! I have good feelings for us all, I really believe we'll all be preggers before the end of this year!

Preshfest, have you tested again? You seem to be the most promising for 'first past the post'!!

It's a shame really that we don't all live close by, if we did get bumps at the same sort of time it would've been cool to have had lots of pregnant friends to do stuff with! It's good that we'll still have a 'virtual support network' though:hugs:

Me and hubby have picked out our names from our shortlist for our yet to be conceived baby!! It will definitely be Freya-Rose or Seth Drew. This sounds better when you say it with our surname, but anyway, he'd just be called Seth not Seth Drew (although when he's a baba he'd be nn Sethie!! Too cute) 

Mine's a bit like yours Sonia, he's always saying 'hows Seth today?'!! Bless him.

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's so cute when they say the names or make reference to the future when LO are here!

I've started with the opk's currently cd11. The first two were definitely negative and ten today I had a very very faint second line and inane drunk loads today so hoping tomorrow it will be stronger ! Roll on 6pm!

I really hope we all get our BFP before Christmas and agree it would be so nice if we were closer. I'm just south of London - anyone near?

Presh - any news?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

mazndave said:


> Hey everyone, hope you're all well?
> 
> Well according to my ticker I'm 5dpo today, and 8 days until testing. Going to try and wait for at least 10 to give AF a couple of extra days to show up if it wants too! Don't want to get my hopes up and waste a test if it's just because my cycle hasn't regulated yet.
> 
> I don't feel pregnant though, that's for sure!:nope: Pretty certain it won't be happening this month, I'm kind of gutted but I knew it was unikely so just want November to hurry up and come so we can try again.

I didn't feel pregnant with Kai. I did feel pregnant the cycle before we conceived him though :dohh: And I thought I was pregnant with my recent chemical. 

This cycle I am not too sure :wacko: I have 5 days til AF! 

You still could be very much preggers :hugs:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Soniamillie01 said:


> I really hope we all get our BFP before Christmas and agree it would be so nice if we were closer. I'm just south of London - anyone near?

I'm in south Bedfordshire!


----------



## PreshFest

I can't remember if I posted here or not, but I'm out for this month! I had a weird hpt yesterday morning, so I went to the doc and got a blood test. It was negative! On to November!! I'm due to ovulate around 11/5, I believe.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi again.

I'm out this month too (although it was only our first cycle off the pill and first cycle of NTNP.

AF arrived early hours of this morning. I haven't had a 'real' period in 14 years so forgot how painful they can be! I'm just glad that my body is getting back to normal after so long on the pill. My cycle has been 26 days. I know it's not likely to stay like that but if I am one of the lucky ones to go back to a regular cycle 26 days is fine by me.

At least I now have some sort of guide of what to expect with the big O (if I O at all). If my cycles stay the same and I do ovulate then it'll be around about 1st, 2nd, 3rd November with AF due on the 15th November.

Fingers crossed november will be a lucky month for all of us

X


----------



## miss malteser

So sorry Preshfest. Time to forget about this month and start to think about the next one!! Roll on the 5th of November!

I finally ovulated a couple of days ago but had no EWCM. I actually see very little change in my CM at all throughout the whole cycle. has anyone else noticed this?:shrug:


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies!

I *THINK* I'm 7DPO today, not too sure though because all I'm going by is cramps and CM around O day! I'm on CD21 so if my cycles have regulated (I'm really lucky if they have already!) then 7DPO sounds about right. 

I don't want to get too excited, and it might just be my body doing random things, but yesterday and today I've had abdominal cramps and had a wave of nausea that lasted all of about 5 minutes on both days. I know I could be reading too much into it, and I probably am because this is only our first cycle off BC! I know it's possible but I don't want to get my hopes up this early in NTNP!

I do have a question to ask though....I'm going away this weekend with my family who don't know that we're NTNP, so would find it really weird if I don't drink alcohol. I wouldn't drink if I am pg, so would it be too early to test tomorrow morning? I know some women have had a BFP on 8DPO, but does anybody know how accurate it is? If not, then I'll have to drink vodka and coke, without the vodka, and hope they don't notice!! lol

x


----------



## miss malteser

I doubt that you could get a reliable HPT result just yet. There are quite a few people on here who believe in "drink till its pink!" but I feel the same as you and try and give alcohol a miss. If you eat out maybe you could volunteer to drive as much as possible??!

I have the same problem this weekend as we´re having lunch on Saturday with some friends and dinner with others. The last few times that we´ve seen both groups of friends I´ve said that I was driving so couldn´t drink and they´re going to get so suspicious if I say it again as DH and I normally take it in turns.


----------



## Elz

Thanks miss malteser :) I think I will test tomorrow morning on the off chance as I have 2 really cheapy tests anyway, but will still stay clear of the alcohol. I could blame it on being skint, or "empty calories" as I'm supposed to be on a diet!! lol my friend used the excuse of being on antibiotics when we went out for food together and it turns out she conceived that week!! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Elz - I was just about to suggest the antibiotics excuse!

It's always believable!

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Antibiotics always works!

Presh - ah hope your ok? Like you say on to November for us all. I'm cd12 now and o due saturday so am hoping the opk's will help pin point it this month.

Miss malteser - I haven't noticed any chance at all in cm since coming
Off bc - when I was on it I used to get some, dry to sticky to wet to ewcm now nothing which made me q if ovulating at all - the opk's will tell I guess!

I'm in a real predicament! I've applied for a new job, like my dream job and the money is amazing. Ive been shortlisted for interview next week and the agency had really really good feedback on my cv - she is confident I may get it. Suppose thinking we would have to put the BD'ing off until a bit more settled in the role. Which yes would give us more time to save, the extra salary would help with that and more time for me to lose some more weight but I've waited already and the time now feels right. Guess I'll go for the interview and see what happens - what will be will be and all that. Cross that bridge if and when we get there !

I am right in thinking you have to be somewhere for 15 weeks leading into your 26 week? Ao I guess you could take a job be 11 wks gone and still get statutory mat pay? I'm sure those are the rules but may have interpretted them wrong????


----------



## Elz

Hey Sonia I think it's that you have to have worked 26 consecutive weeks before you're 15 weeks before due date, if that makes sense! So you could get pregnant after 1 week of work and qualify for maternity pay! I looked this up as I was also concerened about getting a new job whilst NTNP!! Good luck with whatever you choose! I totally agree - what will be, will be! x


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> I am right in thinking you have to be somewhere for 15 weeks leading into your 26 week? Ao I guess you could take a job be 11 wks gone and still get statutory mat pay? I'm sure those are the rules but may have interpretted them wrong????

It's the other way round, you've got to have been there for 15 weeks before the 26th week BEFORE you are due (so your 14th week). So in effect when you are 40 weeks pregnant you need to have been employed for 41 weeks. 

Get the job, and then get pregnant a week later!!

If you want the job then go for it, sounds like a fab opportunity. And if you do get it and happen to fall pregnant beforehand they still get to have you for at least 6 months,you have a great job to go back to afterwards, you get to earn (and save) more money, and you will probably still get maternity allowance from the government (which is the same as SMP anyway).

Preshfest and Babybumphope, I'm disappointed for you, but November isn't far away and it's going to be a good month for everone, definitely!! Just wish the next week would hurry up and pass so I can get on with cycle 2!

Elz, you are on the same sort of timescale as me.Good luck!! At least you've had some symptoms, I've had...nothing. Feel exactly the same. If my dates are right then I'm 6dpo and can test next Friday! If BFN then should next ovulate around 10th Nov? Bring it on!! Just hope I'm straight back to being regular and it doesn't last for a ridiculous number of days! I've seen people mentioning 60 days+ cycles?!:saywhat:

xxx


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, not posting much but still following. Baby dust to everyone.
I'm off bc buy nit trying yet.

Smp- your right, you have to be in a job one week to qualify.
Oh and I live I. Stevenage, about 35 miles from London. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not to far from me Jembug!

Thanks ladies, knew you would know !


----------



## PreshFest

I'm doing well! Handling the bfn better than I thought I would. Still determined to stay stress free next month. I think I need to stay off of this site during my 2ww, though. I need to not obsess over it all. I'll pop in here and there, though to see how you all are doing. I really hope to start seeing more bfp's soon!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry Presh :flower:


----------



## almosthere

PreshFest said:


> I'm doing well! Handling the bfn better than I thought I would. Still determined to stay stress free next month. I think I need to stay off of this site during my 2ww, though. I need to not obsess over it all. I'll pop in here and there, though to see how you all are doing. I really hope to start seeing more bfp's soon!

I am the same! I feel like this site get's me too stressed when I see other's BFP's, or just obsessing too much by reading all this TTC stuff in general! So sorry for not conversing much, but this is just what needs to be done for now! Hope everyone is doing well and always FX for us all!:hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi - how is everyone doing, good weekends?

Im ok, haven't really done much nor had much planned so am just plodding around really, which is lovely as my weekends are normally crazy busy! I am now cd15, well 14 depending on what app I look at BUT am heading to a BFP OPK tonight, I would say it is now as did one at lunch time. Normally test at 6pm so will do another then to be sure - I hope DH has some energy as he is going to need it! Lol!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi Sonia. My weekend has consisted of night shift :( hehe, so not half as fun as your weekend. Hope your DH knows what's expected of him tonight! Good luck with it all. Hopefully it'll result in a BFP and a sticky bean for you.

Ive worked out that I should be ovulating around 1st-3rd november but guess what? I'm on night shift again. What bad timing is that? I hardly see DH when I work night shift. Going to have to try to BD before work! It would be so exciting getting a BFP in time for Christmas :)

Elz, hope you enjoyed your weekend with friends. Did you decide to do a test?

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi babybumphope!

Yea let's hope he knows what's coming :)

Sounds as though your night shifts are knackering - either plan to before ovulation as much as possible or like you say before work. 

Fingers crossed we get some BFP before Xmas x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies,

Busy weekend full of early x-mas shopping while I have the time! (weekend off from work for once!) And had lots of scarey halloween festivities (spooky world friday and paranormal activity 3 last night). Back to the real world of home work for my college courses, and lots of work this week coming up.

Will be very, very busy this tuesday and wednesday, as I have to prepare for a family get together for wednesday, due to my husband's citizenship ceremony. :happydance: He is from Brazil, and we have been going through this long, long legalization process and are so excited to have it be officially done by late wednesday afternoon. Which is a fantastic step for us starting our family. I really am so happy we got to finish this in time before baby will arrive!! :cloud9:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah congrats to you and your hubby, a long road I'm guessing but your now nearly finally there. Have a lovely week x


----------



## almosthere

Thanks, you too sonia! And yes it has been a long 4+ years to get to this day!


----------



## miss malteser

Congrats Almosthere, it must be a relief to get it all over and done with.

I´m also trying to just peek at bnb every now and then during my 2ww so as not to stress myself out regarding the lack of symptoms! Up to now the only symptom I´ve had is a LOT of creamy and now sticky CM since ovulation (TMI?). I´ve heard that SOMETIMES it can be a sign that a BFP is on it´s way but I´m trying not to get my hopes up.

Anyway, I finally had my appointment with the gyno this am (after requesting it 4 months ago). I wanted to talk to her about some weird pains I had (which ended up stopping in July) and about a pre-TTC check up even though we have now started TTC! She didn´t let me talk at all, sent me straight to the bed, did a vaginal ultrasound, told me everything was fine and that I could go! When I finally got her to let me sit down and tell her that I was TTC she just said fine, didn´t ask me anything, talk about my cycles, blood pressure, family history, take bloods, etc and said none of that was necessary. Did any of you have a similar experience? The only thing she did tell me was that I definitely ovulated this month from my right side but couldn´t tell me anything else.

To top it all off, I arrived early for the appointment and they were running 55 minutes late!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss maltester - sounds like my doctors on the running late element!
That's not very nice that she didn't listen to you properly, could you perhaps ask to see someone else? It's good she could tell to ovulated - I wonder how though? And very good news that all is looking good!


----------



## miss malteser

I´d have to wait another 4 months to see someone else!!! Did you (or anyone else) have a pre TTC check up? Did they do a blood test? I just assumed that they would.

I don´t have any idea how she knew that I´d ov´d on the right side but I did have some slight pains there a few days before I ov´d so I´m guessing she´s right. I would have stayed a while to ask some questions about how she knew but as I was almost forced out the door I didn´t get the chance!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I went to the dctrs about something else and mentioned it and he said ok let's do some routine bloods. I mentioned about the blood tests to check immunisations were still up to the right levels but he said he wasn't aware of any pre tests for that. I just had base level bloods - full count, liver and thyroid function and vitamin levels. Mine came back ok on all except the b12 - all ok now though.

Could you perhaps call back and ask for basic bloods or see your doctor? Or call back and say you were not happy with the appointment, although if they have no other nurses you might still have to wait.


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! I just wanted to check in since I've decided to stay away a bit. Not completely, though :)

And I have a question... AF came at 11pm on Friday night. Would I count that as CD1? Or should I start CD1 on Saturday since it came so late? Dumb question, I know....... :shrug:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hey Presh - I would count it as day 1. Not sure if that is scientific though lol


----------



## almosthere

I would automatically count that as CD1-FRIDAY!


----------



## almosthere

but that's just my opinion, I am no pro at this..


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'd count it as day 1 too. Although I did read on here I think that some count the next day as day 1 if it arrives after a certain time. I would go with d1.


----------



## miss malteser

> Could you perhaps call back and ask for basic bloods or see your doctor? Or call back and say you were not happy with the appointment, although if they have no other nurses you might still have to wait.

I think I´m just going to wait until next week to see if I get my BFP or AF and then decide what to do. It´s just so annoying when they make you feel that you´re not important at all. I think i´ll give the doc a miss. I was allocated a new GP a year and a half ago. I´ve only seen him twice and both times he´s told me to go back in two weeks if the problem continues! WASTE OF TIME!! Aaah, the joys of the spanish health service!



> And I have a question... AF came at 11pm on Friday night. Would I count that as CD1? Or should I start CD1 on Saturday since it came so late? Dumb question, I know.......

Preshfest, I´ve read on one of the forums that if AF arrives after 5pm, you count the following day as cd1 so in your case it would be Saturday. I don´t know if that´s correct but I ´m pretty sure I´ve seen it in a couple of different posts.


----------



## Elz

I'd count it as day 1 too, but I'd keep in mind that I may ovulate slightly later than anticipated and possibly wait longer to test too!

I did test before going away, and it was a BFN as expected!! I haven't tested since but I'm itching to poas!! AF should be due on Friday so I'm going to try and hold on until then if I can!! The test I've got is quite a cheapy so I don't know how accurate it is and how high the concentration of hCG has to be for it to be detected on it!! It does say on the packed from the first day of missed period, so I suppose if I am pregnant it should show on Friday, and if not we'll just have to try harder next time! I got a new phone yesterday so that should keep me occupied for a bit!

Hope you all had a great weekend! x


----------



## PreshFest

Thanks for the help ladies! I think I'm going to count Saturday as CD1, since it came just an hour before midnight anyway. So that means my little ticker thing is spot on. So close to ttc again!!! :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed for everyone this month!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

The :witch: is due tomorrow for me but that is based on when my last period started, which was actually a chemical miscarriage. So I'm not too sure when exactly I was due. If I had AF last time when I should have then she would have been due yday.

We shall see!


----------



## almosthere

Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## mazndave

Hey eveyone!

Not posted on here for a week, but I've been sneaking a peak while I've been at work so keeping up to date with everyone elses posts.

Almosthere, that's great that everything is all sorted before you have a family, must be a big relief!

Elz, have you tested again yet? According to my ticker, a pregnancy test may work today, so I POAS.....................


:bfn: :nope:

Gutted to say the least, but it is the first attempt, so on to the next one! Just hope AF turns up soon and I'm not waiting around for it for ages. We really want a 2011 conception and would love to be able to have the 'big Xmas announcement'.

Here's to lots of November BFP's! :dust:

xXx


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear the witch may be on it's way maz, but there is still hope til she gets here! Are you expecting AF for tomorrow? FX she doesn't come! I am expecting AF Nov 3rd if i calculated my 26 day cycle right, but who knows if it will change to my usual 28 like when i was on BCP. This is round 2 for me, so hoping this is the one! Want to wait and test Nov 6th if AF doesn't come, just dont want to get my hopes up. I have not one test left in my house so I am refusing to buy any until I miss my period! We will see how long that lasts...hehe


----------



## mazndave

Yeah I should get AF today:growlmad:. If it isn't here by Sunday/Monday I'll test again, but I definitely don't think I'm pregnant so I'm pretty certain it will come at some point. I just want it to hurry up and get here!! Until it comes, there's always the worry that it won't turn up for aaaaages, and I'll have to wait and wait and wait for it until we can try again.

I have started getting symptoms of something though, been getting backache for the last couple of days and felt a bit 'off it', so if I'm not pregnant it MUST be AF on it's way surely. Funny how you can go from desperately not wanting it to show up, to wanting it to hurry up and get here, in the space of 1 day!! I'll have never been so happy for a period to come in my life! Come on cycle 2, where are yooouuuu.......

Good luck to you for November 6th, we need to get some baby momma's on this thread!!:haha:


----------



## almosthere

I actually found out FF miscalculated my AF I am due for AF nov 3rd!!! So will test the 4th if no af the third =) And woohoo no witch for you yet, that's great news for BFP!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Keeping my fingers crossed for you both

X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Keep ya chin up Maz :hugs: you're not out yet x

So my 1st real AF after my chemical turned up yday, 1 day late. I'm so glad it's finally here so like the rest of u ladies we can 'get on with it' lol roll on August babies x


----------



## Soniamillie01

So glad everyone is progressing well!

My AF is due Nov 5 and will be trying to hold out as long as possible! I've had some cramping for last two days and only 5dpo. I did get a definite ovulation this month as opk and FF tracked with temps! Had a slightly dip today but not lower then pre ovulation temps, hoping it could be implantation dip to go with cramping and will rise again tomorrow. We shall see, if not always nxt month!

Ive been really busy at work all week as we've just launched a new website for a client and it's been crazy busy!


----------



## almosthere

That's great news Sonia! I may end up buying OPK for Nov:blush:

As for me, no symptoms really, although pretty bad acne which is horrible, but assuming it's because I am no longer on BCP's which can regulate that issue and I have been eating way too many sweets! 

I am going out tonight for halloween with a group of friends. Any suggestions as to how I can tell them I can't drink without being suspicious? :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Oh, and I feel very out for this month now that I have no symptoms :/


----------



## Elz

Hi ladies!

I haven't tested since last Friday (21st) and AF is now 2 days late, presuming I'm back to my 28 day cycle. I think I'll test tomorrow morning and if it's still a BFN then I'll just have to wait until AF shows up! I have had very mild cramping for the past 3 days and woke up this morning with a stinking cold, thanks to DH passing his on to me!!!

I had an interview on Thursday and I got the job! I'm so happy!! It's a teaching assistant job and initially a contract until August of 2012, so it would be ideal if I get pregnant next month, not so ideal if I already am pregnant but hey ho, there's nothing I can do about it now!! lol I'm not sure if I want to test tomorrow (don't ask why!!) but if I do get a BFN I'd want AF to hurry the hell up so that we can start trying again!

Hope you're all having a good weekend and look forward to the extra hour in bed tomorrow morning! I know I am :D x


----------



## MissBroody

Hello ladies!!

I've been gone a while - our laptop was broken and work has been busy busy. Also have an 18 month old entering his terrible 2s eeek. How long til everyone tests for this cycle? Mazndavesorry to hear of your BFN - onwards and upwards to the next cycle :flower: Elz - yay for getting the job!! Don't give up on this cycle yet but if it's BFN - more babydancing next month! My AF is due on November 4th but I'm completely expecting a BFN - we didn't really 'try' this month, none of the times we DTD were around ovulation because of one thing or another. I think the best case scenario for us is to fall pg in December and have a September onwards baby, I will have also passed my 6 months probation period in work when I tell them that way... but we'll see. I can't say I feel pg, so we will be NTNP again in November and going for it in December!! Good luck to those waiting to test xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - antibiotics always convinces people!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

Elz - hope the AF stays away and you get that BFP. Congrats on the job, thats great news!

MissBroody - I'm due AF on the fifth and think Almosthere is around the same time as we ovulated at the same time. We have tried a different approach this month, I used opk's as wanted to be sure I was ovulating and didn't get anything for ages and then a positive opk day 15, so we bd'd the day before and the day after and that was it, other than BD'ing completely outside of ovulation. 

I've had some cramping in the evenings for the last few nights and again this morning, it's weird like a pulling feeling. Probably reading to much into it but we shall see. I'm refusing to buy any hpt's from the shops as so expensive so have brought some offline and some more opks, so can't test till nxt week and am only 6-7 dpo anyhow.

I had a lovely little browse around mothercare today - was so lovely and I refrained, although only just but wouldn't buy anything as wouldn't want to tempt fate.

Can't wait for one of us to get our first BFP!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. I've definitely got persistent cramping, this evening is been slightly stronger, bbt dipped today and am 7dpo.

Anyhow over on the TWW boards some were commenting about ppl getting lines on opk's before BFP on hpt's. So I took an opk at 11pm and definitely a second line! It wasn't strong like it would be for positive opk but was definitely there. I know you also have some LH hormone present so maybe it's just that bit all others have been just the one line. Ummmm roll on next week!


----------



## almosthere

Miss Broody, my AF is due the 3rd or 4th! Bump! Haha. 

And Sonia, just saw your antibiotic idea today. So last night I was peer pressured while playing some good ol beer pong, and they wanted me to drink some beer. DH gladly gave me the beer, and I pretended to sip. Luckily no one realized I did not actually drink anything :haha:

Yesterday I noticed lots of old brown blood when checking my CM and when wiping (DH and I had sex yesterday morning and noticed this as well, ick!). Hoping this was IB. No symptoms still. Well, I supposed I may be a bit more hungry, and very sneezy the past few days. Not great symptoms. BBs feel fine, stomach feels fine. Only had breif, but painful cramping on my right side right before sex...so perhaps it was IB! FX, I am very hopful and will be testing the end of this week, eek!!! I really hope we see at least 2 BFP's on here, if not for all of us, hehe =) :hugs:


----------



## Elz

So I tested yesterday morning - BFN. But STILL no AF! :growlmad:
I haven't got any more hpt's so I guess I'm just going to have to wait it out! I'm on CD32 now so I'm a little frustrated, but I suppose it's just my body getting used to no extra hormones! The longer this goes on though, the more I'll be hoping I'm pregnant! So if I'm not pregnant, this is going to be torture!

I'm still waiting on my CRB forms to arrive so that I can send them off to start work ASAP. It's so silly that you need a different one to work in different counties! I'm not sure how long it'll take seen as I've married and changed my name since the last one. Fingers crossed it's not too long because I'll need a distraction if AF doesn't show up soon!!

Fingers crossed for you all coming to the end of your TWW!! Baby dust to you! :flower: xxx


----------



## mazndave

Elz said:


> So I tested yesterday morning - BFN. But STILL no AF! :growlmad:
> I haven't got any more hpt's so I guess I'm just going to have to wait it out! I'm on CD32 now so I'm a little frustrated, but I suppose it's just my body getting used to no extra hormones! The longer this goes on though, the more I'll be hoping I'm pregnant! So if I'm not pregnant, this is going to be torture!

I could have written this post myself!! I'm also on CD32 now, with no sign of AF. I've taken 2 pregnancy tests on CD 28 and CD 31, and both negative. My chances of being pregant are slim to none based on these tests, so just playing the waiting game for period to show up. The longer it takes the more I'm going to worry that something is wrong though! I really hope not and that it's just delayed. It does panic me when pretty much everyone else has gone straight back to a 28 day cycle! I just want to get on with trying again and I can't until I bloomin come on! Grrrrrrr :growlmad:

Congratulations on the job btw, fantastic news!! Fingers crossed the CRB check is sorted quickly.

xxx


----------



## almosthere

Sorry ladies for all that frustrating! I totally understand how you just want answers! I tested early yesterday at 8/9 DPO and a BFN. Not too surprised as I have no symptoms really. Deciding if I should test every other day, or test again today. Hmmm....


----------



## Elz

Haha how odd! Wouldn't it be weird if we both got AF (or preferably a BFP!) on the same day?! Is this your first cycle off BC? When are you going to test again? I think I'm going to try and stick it out until the weekend if AF still hasn't turned up. I know hCG levels double every 2 days, so when do the levels get too high for a HPT? 
The things us women have to go through!! lol
x


----------



## Soniamillie01

That's interesting - the bit about HGC doubling every two days,
I also read that the normal level of HGC non pregnancy is 5mui (sorry if wrong characters) so if hpts are from 10mui should pick up.

I caved and tested too - bfn! Was kind of expecting it as early, still cramping!


----------



## Elz

Hi Sonia, I read somewhere too that the best HPT's detect 20mui (I don't know the correct units either!) and that a woman should have about 20mui at 10DPO. I'm not sure how accurate cheapy tests are, but I think most are about 100mui.
Sorry about your BFN but you're not out yet as it's still early!! Be positive!
x


----------



## almosthere

Sonia, how many DPO do you think you are today? Sorry if you already mentioned, I have the worst memory and you have no ticker for me to peak at! Haha and let's hope it was too early for us. I bought ten dollar store tests w. DH yesterday, along with 5 OV tests in case it doesn't work out this month, as they were also only a dollar! But I hope I get my surprise BFP by tomorrow. If not, I can test end of NOV as my cycles are short, but will end up with an August baby! FX for us all!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well I got my positive OPK on cd15, FF said I ovulated on CD16 according to my temp changes and am now CD23, so 7dpo. I feel like a bit of an idiot testing so early but think because I ovulated two days late I thought I was two days further along. Just hope there is still chance which I think there is. Just guess based upon my symptoms thought may show early but something is definitely going on 'down there'. Hope you don't mind me listing my symptoms as know some are trying not to spot but here goes:

Cramping - last 3-4 evenings lower left uterus area
Boobs - very sore and heavy plus struggling to get in my bras!
Achy - body achy esp legs
Fluy - from today mainly
Insomnia - can't sleep at night but shattered all day
Gassy - sorry :)

I also feel different like something is going on!

When is everyone else testing?


----------



## almosthere

yay lot's of hope for you! I tested today, 9/10DPO and a BFN. Still trying to stay hopeful...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah sorry hun but like me still hope x


----------



## miss malteser

All sounds very promising Sonia! FX´d that you´ll get a BFP to give us all a bit of hope!

I´m out for this month. At 9DPO I started cramping and had a litttle spotting so obviously thought it could be due to implantation. It continued through 10DPO and then at 11DPO (yesterday) AF arrived. Apart from being very disappointed I´m also quite worried about how short my luteal phase was - only 10 days. It was only my second month off BCP so I´m hoing that my body is still just trying to get back to normal - only time will tell.

Good luck to those who are still waiting to test and for those who have tested and got BFNs but still no AF, roll on cd1!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, not sure where my optimism has gone ???? Have been really positive all month and then this morning woke up thinking 'not this month'. Don't know why as AF no show but not due yet.

Still have slight cramping but not like it was - I guess because most others on these boards have IB guess that's making me feel like I'm out again. I know it's not over until the witch shows but just checked my FF and noticed that it's moved my expected AF to 31 says, I assume because I ovulated at day 16 so auto moved but that's two more days of waiting!

Sorry to rant just feel a little defeated again. 

How is everyone else doing? I'm so looking forward to one of us getting that first BFP!!!!


----------



## MissBroody

Stay positive everyone - it's not a no until the witch shows! I was convinced my period was about to come with m DS but it was implantation and instead of AF I had a BFP and the cramping went on for a while - implantation cramping is identical to AF camps so dont give up hope!

I wouldn't worry about a 10 day luteal phase - that's on the shoter side but still long enough for an eggy to implant : A good thing for lenghtening luteal phase is vit B10. I took fifty mg a day.

AF is due thusday or friday for me. I'd be very surprised if I'm PG this month as we BD at the wrong times, but no signs of AF so far. 

xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. AF if due the 3rd or 4th. I don't even know anymore, think I messed up m cycles. What is CD1 again? First day of AF, or first day once AF ends?


----------



## Soniamillie01

First day of AF x


----------



## almosthere

Okay that is what I thought, so if I have a 26 day cycle, AF is due the 3rd/4th just like I thought! Although I am getting cramping and had very thin, watery discharge flow out and I thought it was AF this morning, but when I checked, it was a clear watery discharge with a very faint tint of brown...Hope it's not the witch!


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! I'm still trying to stay away from this site in hopes that it keeps me from obsessing... But I just thought I'd give an update as we started ttc round 2 this week! I should ov this weekend, so wish me lots of luck!

Good luck to the rest of you as well. 

Almostthere, I can't wait to hear next time you test!!!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks preshfest, gl!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck fresh!

Almosthere - could be implantation bleeding?

Me - 8dpo and BFN. Oh well, I know not out yet but looking on to nxt month!


----------



## almosthere

sonia, you make me laugh, you test so early!! hehe. I thought I had IB a while ago, but perhaps that was OV! Who knows, and I got a very tiny strip of brown discharge on my pantie liner today, hmmm very curious, either AF is on it's way, or maybe it is the IB angel, hahaha. Tick tock, tick tock....


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've only tested due to the symptoms I've had, trust me not liking the bfn !


----------



## mazndave

Well I'm on CD33 now (and nearly 34!) and still no sign of AF!:nope: Had a bit of a read up on internet and found that although rare it can be possible to not test positive until 2 or 3 weeks after your period was due. Some people don't get high enough levels of hcg in the first weeks of pregnancy, so tests won't work until a little later on. I don't actually believe this is the case for me, but at least it offers a glimmer of hope! 99% certain I'm not, but don't want to give up on that 1%........

I suppose the other option is that I'm not actually late, but ovulated later than I thought, and I'm not yet 14dpo and due on. I know I won't be pregnant if this is the case though, as hubby went away the week after original suspected ov date, so obviously no BD that week!!

Will hold off testing again til Saturday morning, if still no AF. That will be CD 37, and if bfn and still not come on by Monday, may book an appointment with Dr's for the Weds(cd40) to have some bloodwork etc and see what they think is happening. It could be that I haven't ovulated at all and may need provera or whatever its called to kickstart AF. Hope this isn't the case!!

Not long now for a few of you to start testing, hope you all get positives! Sonia and almosthere, it's sounding very promising for you both, let's hope it's IB and you get your bfp's. I'm jealous that you are all well into cycle 2 and I'm stuck in limbo! Will be so happy if we get some good news on here though!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Jembug

Good luck to everyone. I didn't get a positive pregnancy test until I was nearly six weeks pregnant!
I'm not trying yet but loving everyones up dates, hope to see some BFP soon xx


----------



## mazndave

Jembug said:


> Good luck to everyone. I didn't get a positive pregnancy test until I was nearly six weeks pregnant!
> I'm not trying yet but loving everyones up dates, hope to see some BFP soon xx

Ooh Jembug, you've given me a bit of hope!! If I was pregnant I'd be 2.5 weeks if going by ovulation, and 4.5-5 weeks going by first day of cycle (is that how the weeks are normally counted - from first day of last period?) That gives me another week til I give up for definite and go to Docs (which is my plan anyway)

Can you remember how many tests you'd taken before you got the positive result, and on what days? My negatives were on cd28 & 31.

xx


----------



## almosthere

pretty sure another BFN today, my eyes try soo hard to see a second line but I know it's just not there, not even faintly....2 more days til AF is due..


----------



## Jembug

I didn't keep track on when I ovulated but my cycle is 35 days. So I tested on the Saturday, the day my period was due and it was a clear negative. On the Tuesday evening, with no AF, I tested and I got a very faint positive. So I was 3- nearly 4 days late for my AF!!

Then on my last pregnancy I tested two days before AF was due and got a positive test, but when I had my dating scan I got put back a whole week! And ahe came on the date rather than my lmp date.

Maybe my body is a bit messed up, lol. 
Oh and I always get period type cramping exactly a week before my period which I have put down to implantation?? (never had any bleeding)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck ladies. I really hope you get your BFP's. It must be so frustrating, esoecially waiting for AF to come after such a long time :hugs:

I am now CD6 and AF buggered off today :happydance: Due to ovulate on the 6th so we shall see. AF is not due until 20th so I am way behind all of you ladies, you all seem to be close together with dates? 

So for all of you TTC experts (as I'm pretty much NTNP, but have always known my cycles really well), when is the best time to BD? Or when is your most fertile time. Is it around ovulation? A week before? A few days after? It's all so confusing :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

I have read up that 4-3 days before (the day before ov is the best!) but it cant hurt to do a little extra bdncing the day of ov and after just to be safe! FX for you!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've read that bd every other day from cd10 and then every day from the day of ovulation for three days, miss a day and then bd once more. So in terms of your ovulation date being 6th (I'm assuming day 14) BD today, then Friday then Sunday Monday and Tuesday and then Thursday. X


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, tested today, another BFN, still trying to stay hopeful, witch is due tomorrow!


----------



## MissBroody

Hang in there ladies. AF due thursday or friday for me. Feeling quite achey, irritable and bloated so positive she's going to turn up! Think we'll NTNP in November and then really on it like sonic from December. My fingers crossed for you ladies xxx I feel quite sad today - this time 2 years ago I was 16 weeks pregnant, I want to be again soo badly :haha: FX for you all!


----------



## Elz

There's still hope for you early testers, so don't give up hope just yet!!
I'm now on CD34. Still no sign of AF. Soooo frustrating!! I'm going to buy some more HPT's tomorrow, but I'm going to wait until either Saturday or Sunday before I test. I can't decide whether to buy another cheapy test or to fork out for a clear blue... I can't justify spending that extra money just to give me another BFN! And do any of you know when hCG levels get too high for a test?? x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I don't, sorry Elz!

Good luck all x


----------



## Jembug

I always use the cheap pregnancy test... If you read the back it says a positive may show before af, so the cheap ones may be as sensitive as the clear blue?


----------



## almosthere

From what I researched, the dollar store tests like the new choice brand which i use can detect 20 or 25 mui (not sure of units...haha) or preggo hromones. So they are very sensitive. No sign of AF today. Hoping she stays away for 9 mos starting tomorrow, wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck hun, I'm cd 9/10 and have had some spotting and feel like AF is on the day. 

Good luck - hope she stays away for you x


----------



## almosthere

Thanks sonia! No AF this morning so far!!! And I usually get it in the morning, but that's on BCP's, my spotting for my first AF of BCP's started very late at night. Since no bleeding this AM I decided to test & another BFN!!! This is starting to get to the point where I would be happy to see AF or a BFP now thank you very much! I am still keeping hopeful, as I may have counted my OV day wrong. Really hoping this is it for me. GL to everyone else testing. <3


----------



## PreshFest

This month I have not been tracking ovulation. I've been trying to keep an eye on my cm, but it's hard to tell if it's the good stuff or not because of all that semen! lol. So I just checked on pregnology.com and it said that I should be ovulating TODAY! I have an app in my phone that I use as well and that one says I'll ovulate on Saturday. All the information is the same, so I'm confused!

Anyway... my husband is very sick right now. Probably with the flu, so there will be no BDing tonight. We have bd'd Saturday, Monday and Wednesday, so I should be covered if I am ovulating today, right? I will be forcing the issue tomorrow whether he feels better or not.

And how do you guys recommend timing the bd-ing? We started with the every other day business on CD8...but how long should you keep that up for? I'll probably just do it til AF comes!!


----------



## mazndave

Im just popping on quickly at work to ask something, so havent got time to look at all the other posts. Will read through properly tonight  just didnt want you to think I was posting all about myself and ignoring you all!!

Anyway, this is waaay TMI, but just had a massive glob of what seemed to be EWCM when I went to the loo (honestly, there was loads)!!:blush: Do you think this could mean that AF is only late because I havent actually ovulated yet? Maybe with it being my first cycle off bc things went a little slower then usual (Im now CD35). Has anyone ever gotten any of this stuff way after ov, or can you only get it before? Im all confused!

Could this be ovulation coming up now (I also have backache and a bit of an ache in my lower abdomen) and so I should have lots of BD over the next 3-5 days just in case? 

Maybe its just worth us presuming it is and having a go, and then give it till around 18th Nov to see whether AF turns up or not. If it hasnt & still getting BFN, go to the docs then and demand answers!(I would be on CD50!!:wacko:). 

Dont know if I can bear to wait another 2 weeks though, its killing me not knowing whats happening!!

xx


----------



## miss malteser

I´d definitely treat it as ovulation just in case, especially with the aches in your lower abdomen too. Could you not use an OPK to test?

Before coming off my BCP I read loads of posts about verrrrry long first cycles. It seems to be quite normal.

I wouldn´t bother with the doctor as I doubt they would do anthing until after a few months without AF anyway.

Now get off here and get BDing!!!


----------



## mazndave

miss malteser said:


> Now get off here and get BDing!!!


I think my boss would have something to say about that if I did,:haha:!

Right, I shall treat it as ov then just in case, and make sure we bd plenty regardless of how tired we are etc.

Bloomin visiting relatives straight after work as well, so it's going to be at least 8pm before we can get down to it!!:dohh:


----------



## miss malteser

> I think my boss would have something to say about that if I did

Good to know that I´m not the only one who spends time on here when I should be working! lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

I wish I could log on at work, my boss would have a fit and also phone signal at work is poor!

Preshfest - the sperm meets egg plan which everyone seems to talk about on here says bd every other day from cd10 (some do from cd8) until +opk, then do it every night for three nights miss a night and then next night. We are going to try it this month (as AF has just arrived) but DH said let's to one night then one morning then one night and so on for the whole month - he might just regret that!

MaznDave - I would treat as ovulation too, can't do any harm!

So . . . AF definitely got me today so the spotting yesterday was her little entrance! It is very different in terms of flow, consistency etc, sorry of tmi. AND she came early just to annoy me even more - 26 bloody days! So was wondering if ovulated day 16 and had a 10 day Luteal (?) phase, is that quite short in terms of giving a ferilised egg long enough to implant? I'm not too worries as only 2 cycle after bd but be curious to know what you think? Some people take stuff to extend Luteal phase - any ideas?


----------



## miss malteser

I´m in the same position - 10 day LP and 2 months off BCP. I know some people recommend Vitamin B6 but I think I´m going to wait another month just to see if my body is still getting back to normal.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss malteser - yes I've heard about b6, my multivit with folic has 714% of the rda in it - surely that's got to be enough? I've just rechecked my FF app as well, ovulated cd 16 and today would have been cd26, so classing today as cd1 so cycle was 25 days making Luteal phase 9 days, on her says average is 14 but 10-14 days ok, anything else would make conception difficult.

I'm going to leave it another one like you and see what happens, probably just body settling down but a little worrying really x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. Turns out I did my math incorrectly with my cycle counting. I had a short 25 day cycle from my withdraw bleed to my first real AF off the Pill. IS that accurate to count my first cycle from the first day of my wd bleed? So this means my first cycle off BCPs was a 25DC. This being said, I am a day late! However, I do not want to get too excited, as I am only about 2 months off BCP and I would think my cycle could change from 25 to a 26, 27, or 28 and so on. Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies. Turns out I did my math incorrectly with my cycle counting. I had a short 25 day cycle from my withdraw bleed to my first real AF off the Pill. IS that accurate to count my first cycle from the first day of my wd bleed? So this means my first cycle off BCPs was a 25DC. This being said, I am a day late! However, I do not want to get too excited, as I am only about 2 months off BCP and I would think my cycle could change from 25 to a 26, 27, or 28 and so on. Hope the witch stays away!

The first month is always tricky.... so it's hard to calculate off of that. But I think if you end up not being pregnant this month, then it's safe to calculate everything based of of how many days your cycle was this time around. But I'm still hoping for that bfp for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

PreshFest said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Turns out I did my math incorrectly with my cycle counting. I had a short 25 day cycle from my withdraw bleed to my first real AF off the Pill. IS that accurate to count my first cycle from the first day of my wd bleed? So this means my first cycle off BCPs was a 25DC. This being said, I am a day late! However, I do not want to get too excited, as I am only about 2 months off BCP and I would think my cycle could change from 25 to a 26, 27, or 28 and so on. Hope the witch stays away!
> 
> The first month is always tricky.... so it's hard to calculate off of that. But I think if you end up not being pregnant this month, then it's safe to calculate everything based of of how many days your cycle was this time around. But I'm still hoping for that bfp for you!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes that is what I am figuring at this point. But hoping I don't even get a chance to find out my real cycle!! hahaha.


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Turns out I did my math incorrectly with my cycle counting. I had a short 25 day cycle from my withdraw bleed to my first real AF off the Pill. IS that accurate to count my first cycle from the first day of my wd bleed? So this means my first cycle off BCPs was a 25DC. This being said, I am a day late! However, I do not want to get too excited, as I am only about 2 months off BCP and I would think my cycle could change from 25 to a 26, 27, or 28 and so on. Hope the witch stays away!
> 
> The first month is always tricky.... so it's hard to calculate off of that. But I think if you end up not being pregnant this month, then it's safe to calculate everything based of of how many days your cycle was this time around. But I'm still hoping for that bfp for you!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is what I am figuring at this point. But hoping I don't even get a chance to find out my real cycle!! hahaha.Click to expand...

I know the feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck ladies x


----------



## almosthere

Sonia, sorry to hear your AF came, but on the bright side, you will be getting your BFP before me if I get my period soon. Hopefully next times a charm!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Almosthere. I have everything crossed yours wil come this month and that the horrible, wicked AF stays away. My AF is very different to normal and I normally know she is coming but this time completely out of the blue, I did have cramping but think it was probably too early to be AF brewing. This AF is very clotty, sorry tmi. 

Still a bit concerned about the whole Luteal phase thing as if the egg was fertilised my Luteal phase would not be long enough to allow the egg to implant according to my book. I'm going to see how we go on this cycle in terms of length and then may consider taking something to either bring ovulation forward a littlenor extend Luteal phase. I know it's doubtful and I'm clutching at straws and you probably think I'm moaning on but I could well have been pregnant I guess but it didn't stick? 

Sorry to blab on just a bit frustrated! Off to work now - thank god it is Friday!


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia, did you count cd1 as the first day of spotting or full flow? If I count spotting I had a LP of only 8 days!! Very worrying! Your multivitamin sounds like more than enough - I`m sure everything will right itself soon enough. If not, I´ve also read that progesterone (sp?) cream can work.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, no time to read other posts, sorry, I have to go nanny! I just fell up my apt. stairs and hurt my leg, perhaps pregnancy clumsines?! Haha. No period yet! Woohoo! No more testing for me until tomorrow or even Sunday if still no AF. Last month was a 25DC this month has already gone up to a 27DC!!! FX for us all!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss malteser - first day of AF, if I had done first day of spotting like you I would have had LP of 8 days - like you say very worrying! Not sure on what treatments there are, i think b6 can extend LP ( read on net that safe to take up to 100mg a day, my pre pregnancy pills have 10mg in which is 713% so 100mg would be 7130%, seem high but days ok on nhs site ). I think soy intraflavones (?) can bring forward ovulation when taken on certain days, not heard of the cream before.

I've had a really sh*t day at work and it's made me realise how much I can't wait to be a mum, I know it's still a fill time job but think that your priorities and outlook must change - wish could change some others people's too! 

So anyhow towards ttc month three and fingers crossed for a longer cycle (never thought I would say that) and longer LP. 

Almosthere - hope your ok after the fall? Can't wait till hear your test result tomorrow x


----------



## MissBroody

Hello ladies - how's everyone doing? I read everyone's individual posts but am always in such a mad rush I don't get to reply personally, sorry :( I hope you're ok almosthere - any signs? Soniamillie01 - sorry to hear about your rubbish day in work. Try not to worry too much about the luteal phase :hugs: B6 worked a charm for me.

Well my period was a day late so OH picked up some tests today and I did one this evening - completely expected it to say negative and it was a BFP. In total and utter shock at the moment!

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

MissBroody - OMG HUGE CONGRATS!!!! Yipee a BFP for one of us, so pleased for you x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Jembug

Yay, finally a bfp, congratulations.


----------



## almosthere

yay first BFP, amazing news!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MissB:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratualtions hun. Whoop whoop. C'mon ladies, we need to join her in first tri x x


----------



## almosthere

No idea how many days past ov I am at this point, no af, and on day 27 of my cycle. of course I caved and tested tn, a BFN...ughhh! At least Missbroody got one!! =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - how many days was your first cycle?


----------



## almosthere

25 and I know I am not getting AF tonight, so this cycle will now be 28 days long so far which it used to be on BCPS, about 28 or 29.


----------



## mazndave

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY we have a :bfp:! Congratulations hunny, I'm so pleased for you!:hugs:

Just wish the rest of us could come join you in first tri! :dust:

CD 36 for me, my nipples feel more sensative to the touch, I have back and belly ache, headaches, feel sick occasionally and have moments where I think I could fall asleep on the spot I'm so tired! No AF yet but 3 BFN's on CD27, 30 & 35. All Tesco own brand - do you think it's worth trying another make or should I just admit defeat? Playing the waiting game now for this cycle to finish and the next one to start. I want to get on the pregnancy bus!

Sorry to hear that you got AF Sonia, but at least in a few days you can try again. And the luteal phase thing, hopefully you will be able to lengthen that easily. Everyone seems to speeding through each cycle, and I'm bloomin stuck on this first one! 

Almosthere, don't be disheartened by the bfn, you are still quite early on cd27 so might just need a couple more days for levels to rise.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope she stays away x


----------



## almosthere

mazndave said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> YAY we have a :bfp:! Congratulations hunny, I'm so pleased for you!:hugs:
> 
> Just wish the rest of us could come join you in first tri! :dust:
> 
> CD 36 for me, my nipples feel more sensative to the touch, I have back and belly ache, headaches, feel sick occasionally and have moments where I think I could fall asleep on the spot I'm so tired! No AF yet but 3 BFN's on CD27, 30 & 35. All Tesco own brand - do you think it's worth trying another make or should I just admit defeat? Playing the waiting game now for this cycle to finish and the next one to start. I want to get on the pregnancy bus!
> 
> Sorry to hear that you got AF Sonia, but at least in a few days you can try again. And the luteal phase thing, hopefully you will be able to lengthen that easily. Everyone seems to speeding through each cycle, and I'm bloomin stuck on this first one!
> 
> Almosthere, don't be disheartened by the bfn, you are still quite early on cd27 so might just need a couple more days for levels to rise.
> 
> xx

FX you wont see the witch!!


----------



## mazndave

Thing is I kind of want to see it now, as I don't fancy my chances after having 3 negative tests. If it had just been 1 I'd be a bit more hopeful, but really, is it even possible?! I don't reckon so :nope: The longer my cycle goes on the more I worry that this is going to be a long and difficult process for me.

Think I'm feeling sorry for myself today, at least MissBroody has cheered me up a bit!

xx


----------



## mazndave

Make that 4 bfn's.........


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Maz - is this ur first cycle off BCP?

Almost - you could still get ur BFP Hun. At least no AF yet.

Sonia - sorry AF came. At least you can look forward to trying again

I'm now C10 and due to OV tomorrow. I really want a sticky BFP now x


----------



## sunshine82

Hey ladies, I haven't been on here much,I have been distracting myself and trying not too obsess too much got a bit stressed before so wanted some time out! well firstly many congrats to MissB, thats fantastic news! :hugs:
I have caught up on everyones posts and hope we all get our :bfps: soon.
Me and Oh are on our first cycle and as my cycles vary sooo much not quite sure how many dpo i am, somewhere around 3 or 4 dpo had lots of ov signs through the week so unsure when it happened! Still done what we can do now bd every other day for last week so fingers crossed af stays away!!! Prob going to test from 14th! Anyway just a little update and :dust: to everyone, whether testing this cycle or next.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi sunshine. Glad your keeping well. Good luck and I hope you get your BFP on the 14th, keep us posted x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Huge congratulations to missbroody!!! That's fab news. Glad we have our first BFP on the thread. It gives the rest of us more hope. It must have been that 'French miracle' ;)

Soniamillie - sorry AF turned up. Fingers crossed or your next cycle!

Almostthere - hang in there. You arnt out until AF shows. Your cycles may just be irregular from stopping BCP. I'm keeping everything crossed for you

I'm now 4-5 days post ovulation. We BD'd quite alot this month so trying to stay hopeful. AF is due on 15th November (if my cycles are regular).

Is anyone else due around the same time?

Xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sorry, just read sunshine82 is due on 14th. Imagine we got our BFP's together? :)

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mazndave - have you just come off BC? The waiting and not knowing must be awful. There's defo still hope though until AF shows. My friend stopped BCP to NTNP. She had 3 cycles which were 28 days long then her last one ended up being 50 days. She tested about 4 times from whenAF was late. In the end she gave up hope that she was pregnant and stopped stressing herself out. AF came that very same night. On the other hand, your cycles may just be irregular and the hormones not Hugh enough to pick up on HPTs?

Let us know how you get on

Xx


----------



## sunshine82

BabyBumpHope said:


> Sorry, just read sunshine82 is due on 14th. Imagine we got our BFP's together? :)
> 
> X

That would be great! :happydance:
I think thats the earliest I am going to test as my cycles are a little bit wacky! But lots of baby dust to us for our November :bfp: :hugs:

XX


----------



## MissBroody

Thank you so much ladies for all your messages of congrats. I am still in a bit of shock and denial I think - my brain is going into overdrive about how we'll juggle 2 children - and how I'm going to break it to my boss that I fell pregnant a month into my new job?! I really wasn't expecting it this month - it must have been the Parisien air, yes, haha!

Almosthere - when I've stopped BC in the past, my first couple of cycles have been around 42 days long so stay optimistic - it's still early on and maybe you're only just ovulating? Don't give up until you see the witch.

Mazndave you have the exact symptoms I had (come to think of it - dhurr how was I so naive?!) extremely sore nipples, nausea and extreme fatigue (I put it down to my toddler teething at night) I have heard of some people not getting their BFP until really late - and only really knowing after a blood test at the doctors! So don't you give up hope either :hugs:

I'm praying for you all to have BFPs either this month or definitely next month. I need my friends in First Tri :)

xx


----------



## Elz

Omg congrats miss broody!! That is so amazing, and I'm so happy for you!
I tested again, and got another BFN! I'm just going to try and put it at the back of my mind now and just try and keep myself busy.

Mazndave- I think I had EWCM the other day too, and I'm on CD37 now. Who knows what's happening inside me! lol


----------



## Jembug

At least you will get mat leave miss B and your be fine with two youngsters! There are 20 months between my two girls and yes it's tough but there best friends and it's amazing to watch. X


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies. Well I am officially on a 28 day cycle rather than a 25. Haven't been baby dancing much at all, at least not in the past couple nights, and with the one BD before that, we had a mini break when we thought AF was on it's way. 

Missbroody: You said your first two cycles off BCP were in the day 40's, but my first was 25, so I find it odd that I would go from that short of a cycle, to that long! Debating if I should test again tonight...hmmm good thing I bought $ ones!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## almosthere

BFN although I swear my eyes are seeing something, I bet it's just my heart wanting this so bad I am visioning a faint faint line =( or an evil evap! haha


----------



## Soniamillie01

Take a pic and let us see - I'm sure your not seeing things x


----------



## Elz

Finally!! AF came last night on CD37! So I'm back to CD2. I was starting to get worried that I'd have to wait ages for AF like some of the horror stories I've read about finishing BC. It has completely put my mind at rest, and I can deal with the cramps and headaches now! haha Here's to the next month! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here's to next month Elz - whoop whoop x


----------



## mazndave

Elz said:


> Finally!! AF came last night on CD37! So I'm back to CD2. I was starting to get worried that I'd have to wait ages for AF like some of the horror stories I've read about finishing BC. It has completely put my mind at rest, and I can deal with the cramps and headaches now! haha Here's to the next month! x

Well I'm onto CD38 now and there still seems to be no sign of it! It's doing my head in, I really didn't want to be one of those horror stories either!

I just want to be able to get on with it.........


----------



## almosthere

So here it is, the line that I think is an evap is in between the two circles(more the the left than the center or right of them). I don't see color, just a skinny, white indent :cry: i took this test today
 



Attached Files:







Me 2011! 176.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soniamillie01

Did you do fmu? I can't really see much on my phone but can see what I would describe as a clear (same sort of colour as backing) line but doesn't run across whole test.


----------



## almosthere

yup, FMU...I can't stop testing each day, I feel so desperate, it is horrible!


----------



## almosthere

tweaked so u can all see what a evap looks like if you do not already know :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

two skinny lines with no pink in between


----------



## almosthere

Elz said:


> Finally!! AF came last night on CD37! So I'm back to CD2. I was starting to get worried that I'd have to wait ages for AF like some of the horror stories I've read about finishing BC. It has completely put my mind at rest, and I can deal with the cramps and headaches now! haha Here's to the next month! x

I feel you, I am in that horror story until AF comes, :cry: hope it just shows up tomorrow for me...


----------



## almosthere

& FX for all going into the next month, woohoo XMAS BFPS!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure she will come hun. I know you don't want her too and believe me I'm hoping she doesn't turn up for you either but at least if she does you can move onto nxt month x x


----------



## PreshFest

I ovulated on my ectopic side today... It was so painful it almost knocked me off my feet. Let's hope those swimmers get that eggy and that it makes it to my uterus!


----------



## almosthere

Good luck, hope it is your newly lucky side! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sending you big good luck vibes preshfest x


----------



## sunshine82

Good luck Preshfest :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Just sat here, wait for it wrapping Christmas presents and got all excited thinking this could be our last Christmas as just husband and wife :)


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> Just sat here, wait for it wrapping Christmas presents and got all excited thinking this could be our last Christmas as just husband and wife :)

We've been buying clothes and toys for pressies for nieces and nephews this weekend, and getting excited about hopefully buying them for our own next year! Can't wait to be able to spoil them.

Good luck preshfest! And you too Almosthere, it's not over yet!


----------



## almosthere

Ah, yes, what an amazing thought ladies! I love thinking about how soon I will be able to look in my rear view mirror and see my beautiful baby sitting in his/her car seat smiling back at me =)


----------



## almosthere

EEK!! Preshfest, I may be testing same time as you! (perhaps a few days after). Think my body already regulated itself! Think I should expect new AF to come like it usually would from BCP cycles, the last week in NOV! I took a post OPK for the first time ever, thinking it may pick up a HCG hormone, and I got a pretty dark second line!!! So I think I am going to OV in the next few days and am soo excited. finally a ray of hope, finally a second line on at least an OPK! Here is the pic, although much easier to see the second line in person, so I have an LH surge, Woohoo!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 001.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Elz

mazndave said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> Finally!! AF came last night on CD37! So I'm back to CD2. I was starting to get worried that I'd have to wait ages for AF like some of the horror stories I've read about finishing BC. It has completely put my mind at rest, and I can deal with the cramps and headaches now! haha Here's to the next month! x
> 
> Well I'm onto CD38 now and there still seems to be no sign of it! It's doing my head in, I really didn't want to be one of those horror stories either!
> 
> I just want to be able to get on with it.........Click to expand...

I totally know what you're going through. :hugs: You're thinking "AF hasn't turned up yet so there's still hope" whilst thinking "3 BFN's surely can't be wrong...". I really hope you get either a BFP or AF soon so that you know where you stand! I know it's easier said than done, but try and keep yourself busy, and just relax. I did this and AF came later on in the day, so fingers crossed for you :flower: xxx


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> EEK!! Preshfest, I may be testing same time as you! (perhaps a few days after). Think my body already regulated itself! Think I should expect new AF to come like it usually would from BCP cycles, the last week in NOV! I took a post OPK for the first time ever, thinking it may pick up a HCG hormone, and I got a pretty dark second line!!! So I think I am going to OV in the next few days and am soo excited. finally a ray of hope, finally a second line on at least an OPK! Here is the pic, although much easier to see the second line in person, so I have an LH surge, Woohoo!! :happydance:

Yay! So glad you took the opk... So now there's definitely still hope! :happydance: I am still planning on testing on 11/17, no earlier this time!!!:coffee:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Presh & Almost x x

You really take notice of ur body when you want a baby dont you. Probably wouldn't have noticed before but my goodness, today my bb's hurt a lot and my left ovary too. Am convinced I am ovulating!


----------



## almosthere

hope you are OV EMZ!!! I took another opk today, too early probably, but it was a bit different than the other test, no increase in color, still lighter than the control...may test late tonight, or is there no point and I should wait til tomorrow?


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would test again tonight x


----------



## almosthere

yes i really want to! hehe


----------



## mazndave

How's everyone doing today?

Well I'm now on cd40 and still no sign of AF! I'm going to leave it until Sat to see if it turns up, and if not will retest. I've been looking through lots of posts on this forum and elsewhere, and there does seem to be quite a few cases where people haven't been testing positive with a urine test until 7-8 weeks+, and I would be 5-6 based on LMP. It took a blood test or ultrasound to confirm that they were prego. I know I'm probably clutching at straws, but gives a bit of hope! Also, if you think about it, if a test says it's 99% accurate, that means everyone 1 in 100 women that test will get a false result! I could be that 1?! (There goes that straw again!)

If I end up testing on Sat and it's still a BFN (which I'm pretty sure it will be), I might see if I can get a blood test next week. Booking a Dr's appointment may even make my AF decide to make an appearance. If blood work is still negative I doubt I could get them to give me an ultrasound, so I'll just have to leave it at that and see if my next AF turns up at end of November. If that is then late as well, I'll have to get them to investigate more. I feel like they'll think I'm wasting their time, but if there IS something wrong I'm not willing to wait months and months for things to get sorted. My biological clock is ticking......tick, tock, tick, tock!!!

xxx


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Everyone, hope you are all doing well, Mazndave, hope you get your bfp when you test on Saturday :hugs: 
Well this is an update- im about 6/7 dpo now, think I ovulated on cd 15 so 2nd Sept, which is pretty good for me as my cycles do vary so much 29-36 days so I am usually ov around cd 22 or thereabouts! Pretty sure I did ov on cd15 as I get really distinctive ov pains! owww they hurt!
Havent felt too great the past few days, just feel really under the weather, since yday I have had this stitch/muscle pains on my left hand side, af type pains (maybe i am ov late-but sure that happened 6 days ago) I woke up this morning with the worst headache, and nausea/dry heaving (sorry tmi), upset tummy and cramps - just could not go to work, ive been in bed all day, still headache and feel rubbish. I expect I have picked up a bug or something, but there's that little thought that this could be the start of something..but i musnt think like this so soon....??!!?? Im sure its too early for symptoms, so I will put it down to a bug! I hope all of you ladies get your bfps soon... xxx


----------



## almosthere

GL MAZ & Sunshine!

AFM, I started spotting, FINALLY! AF is on it's way, should come full flow by tonight if not by tomorrow morning. So excited to finally start fresh, cycle 3 here I come! And I now have an average of a 28 dc which sounds good to me! FX for my AUG 2012 baby, really want to gt preg. before next year!! OPKS here I come, woohoo!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Maz - don't give up hope yet x

Sunshine - sounds promising x

Almost - glad AF came. Now you can work on your august baby :flower:

Well I'm sure I OV yday which was CD12. My cycles are always between 24 and 26 days so they are shorter than average. AF is due on 20th so I hope we caught eggbert this month. 

If I OV yday does that make me 1DPO today?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Emz - yes I would day 1dpo if yesterday.

I'm due to ovulate fri 18 so going to bs every other day from tomorrow till +opk then everyday!


----------



## almosthere

yay hope you get your bfp emz!
and gl sonia!
I got my real red flow tonight, so excited! haha CD1, let the games begin, woohoo!


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone,

Well, I'm in a bad place today, feel like crying :(

Someone I know has just told me that they're a week late for their period. Now normally I'd be happy for somone, but not this person! They have spent the past 3 years arguing with their OH about how she doesn't want more kids, they even practically came to blows over it! They nearly split up over it. Anyway, she has spent the last 2 or 3 months asking me when I'm going to start TTC, and it's always felt as though she was fishing for information, like she wanted to make sure she beat me to it! I know this sounds really paranoid, but she did the same with her wedding, booked it 2 months before mine (waaay after mine was sorted) and 4 months before someone else we know, and at the same venue (she had been with her fella only a year, and they argued constantly!) 

I know it could be a coincidence, but you'd have to know her to understand how certain I am that she's done this on purpose because she thinks everyone else is trying, or they have recently had a baby/got pregnant (we mutually know 6 or 7 people in this position) She has to have what everyone else has (even to the point if someones ill, she's got the same, seriously!) 

She REALLY did not want a baby before AT ALL! And then suddenly after asking me when I'm trying, this happens? She reckons she forgot to take a pill, but she religiously takes them every day (I've seen her) so how likely is that. And does that even happen anyway, if you forget to take one? I've had a strange inkling for a while that she's not been taking them.

I probably sound so bitchy for being annoyed/upset about it, but honestly I just feel sorry for the poor baby (if she is preggo), it's not wanted, it's just a bloody accessory that everyone else has got and she wants to match!! She can't stand her husband, and can't look after the kid she's already got, so this one will likely be palmed off on relatives once the novelty has worn off and she's bored of it!!

Really sorry for the long rant on here ladies, it's just that I'm so upset today and nobody else knows I'm TTC apart from hubby, nobody else to moan about it to!

:( :(


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:hugs:

I know it's frustrating but try not to worry about it. It will happen for you when the time is right and she may not even be pregnant yet. But yes, I know two people who used the pill and both got pregnant through forgetting/being ill, so it can happen.

Just concentrate on you and your OH and let her get on with it. It was your first cycle trying and stressing about things won't help your cause. Try not to let people like her annoy you. When you get your BFP it will be one of the greatest moments in your life and you will cherish your subsequent pregnancy and bubba at the end of it. 
 
You never know, you might both end up having LO's at the same time and it might bring you closer? Just take one day at a time :flower:


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! I hope you are all doing well. I am not 3dpo and I've managed to still remain calm! It was about this time last month when I started going crazy, and I think I took my first test at 4dpo...insane. So I'm pretty proud of myself :) I'll test one week from tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

GL PRESHFEST!

And maz I know EXACTLY how you feel, although my story ended sadly, as my best friend got an A...I don't even want to type the word as I am very against it in most all situations...I felt so much paint from it, so as much as you want it to be your special time, be happy because you can have a friend around the same age as your little bundle when he/she comes, just think of all the positives!

AFM I am going to the store with DH for clearblue digi opks....I just have to make it work this time, omg I just don't know how much longer I can handle this waiting game! I just told DH how ttc is harder than my hardest semester in college, which is right now, ugh! I am dying to wait to O, can you imagine how I will be for my tww? OMG! haha


----------



## sunshine82

hey ladies, hope you are all ok. I feeling better in myself but i have been getting more symptoms today and I thought i'd test- im only 7dpo so what was i thinking- now feel :( because of course it was bfn! its one of the 10mui internet cheapy tests but i thought they are meant to pick up really early! Im not doing anymore now until at least 12dpo! Dont know why I did that, definately feeling more symptoms or maybe its just coincidental to this bug i have had.
Sorry for moaning and know im not out yet.
Hugs xx


----------



## almosthere

GL Sunshine! Way too early to know right now!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Almostthere, yes agree its too early to be anything really, just such an uncomfortable pain, hope it eases off lol! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mazndave - sending hugs.

Good luck to everyone else and hope you are all ok


Well, I'm now CD21 and 9-10DPO and started spotting yesterday (TMI alert). Went to the loo and noticed pinky browny streaks on the loo paper? Has now stopped though?? *Do you think that means I'm out? This is my second cycle after stopping BCP. From my withdrawal bleed to first AF was a cycle length of 26 days. I know my hormones will be all over the place but a cycle length of 20-21 days seems too short? I've had on off cramping since ovulation.

Really don't know what to think?

Any ideas girls?

X


----------



## miss malteser

> From my withdrawal bleed to first AF was a cycle length of 26 days. I know my hormones will be all over the place but a cycle length of 20-21 days seems too short? I've had on off cramping since ovulation.
> 
> Really don't know what to think?

I think the length of the luteal phase (Ovulation-AF) is more than important than the length of the whole cycle. 14 days is best but I´ve read that anything above 10 days isn´t too bad. So, although you´re spotting today, AF may not arrive for another couple of days (I´ve recently been spotting for 2 days) which would make your luteal phase 11-12 days which isn´t too bad at all.

I´ve had two cycles since coming off BCP and I´ve no idea about the first cycle as I didn´t temp or use OPKs but in my second cycle my luteal phase was only 10 days.

Or.....it could be implantation bleeding! Here´s hoping!! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Agree with miss malteser. I think the Luteal phase is more important, generally they say 14 days but anything 10-14 is sufficient to implant, anything less and may have difficult implanting but have also read that endo tissue quality is more important. Not sure on my first cycle in terms of l phase, 28 day cycle but second one was only 9 days. I'm going to monitor till Xmas and if no improvement will take b6 to try and increase it. Other option is to take soy isoflavones to bring on ovulation and adding the days gained to the Luteal phase - well that's the theory!

Sorry been quite. I'm so busy at work with our national conference next week which somehow has turned into my event! Back and forth to London daily is not nice :(

I'm now cd8/9 and have had some sticky cm today but - opk, although v v v faint line so guess on it's way :) we were due to bd every other day from menses finish but haven't been home till late and DH normally asleep so hope to get back to normal soon. 

Good luck all x x x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing, anymore BFP's to be announced?! I started taking OPK's after my period ended, it was a short 2 days of spotting and 2 days of light flow. Here are my OPK's, first one was my first day after my period ended which was at 8pm, the second was last night at 7pm. Today I am on CD 5. Does the second line look really dark for me only being on cd 5?! Hope I will OV on DH birthday, the 16th! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 002.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi hun. It is very visible but definitely negative, I wouldn't say too dark as mine were like that last month, I would say that you may ovulate early ish x


----------



## almosthere

Yes I know they are not positive, but I would love to O early this month! Weird thing happend just now, when I wiped in the bathroom, I had pretty dark pink, hmm....and I had very painful shooting cramps in my V a couple hours prior to this incident not sure what is going on =( Hoping it is just pink from a tear as we had sex last night and the night before....hmmm


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh hope your ok as hope it shifts x


----------



## almosthere

I think/am hoping it is just from BD last night, I have a very sensitive V :blush:


----------



## MissBroody

It definitely looks like it's going to be turning positive in the next few days!! Did you say you had a 25 day cycle the first time round? Which would put your ovulation at around CD 11? So if you're CD 5 then it makes sense - it should be a really dark positive 24-48 hours before O, so in the next couple of days :D get BD'ing!! 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. So I ran out of my dollar store cheapies and bought the CVS opk strips. The line is very, very light! So I am not sure if they were darker with the dollar store because the dollar store ones were more sensitive, or if it is just because it is a different brand I am using. Here is a pic if it helps try to figure this all out! :blush:

Oh yes, also, I took this OPK 2 hours earlier (5:45) than the other two, so perhaps that could make a difference? And also, oddly enough (as what I have learned with OPKS afternoon/night urine is better than FMU), the opks I bought say to use FMU, what?! hmm! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 005.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MissB how r u feeling? X

Can somebody explain the OPK's. I know they tell you when you're ovulating but what do light/dark lines mean? I'm not planning on using any but am curious about what you're all talking about lol


----------



## almosthere

No line or a light line means you are not about to OV. However, if you get a line the same color as the control, or darker than the control, you are 24-36 hrs away from ov!


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh. I had pms mood swings yesterday. Pretty sure af is on her way. Now I'm debating if I should even test or just wait for af


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear AF might be on the way preshfest, but many women have said they felt like it was then instead they got a surprise BFP!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Emz - the dark right hand side line in Almosthere there pic is the control line. The line to the left is the test line. The opk's pick up on the LH surge in women to indicate imminent ovulation. The test line needs to be the same colour or darker as the control line to indicate a pick up in the LH surge. Once detected they predict ovulation in 12/36 hours. That's a rough summary, guess different opk's are different. Generally I think they say test any from 10am and should not use fmu as lh is synthesised overnight.


----------



## PreshFest

I tested this morning.. BFN, but only 8dpo, so that's to be expected. I have one test left and will save it for wednesday and if it's another bfn, then I will just wait for af to arrive.

I was laid up on the couch all day yesterday with major nausea and diarrhea. I had the nausea last month, too at 6dpo, but no diarrhea... So I'm hoping maybe it's a good sign this month? My boobs are also sore which hasn't happened in ages. 

I really don't have much hope, though. I had a fever while we were ttc, I think it was gone by the time I OVed, but you never know how a fever can affect everything. It could have killed his swimmers for all I know. But it's ok! I seem to OV on alternating sides, so next month it should come from my good side which will be much less worrisome for me!


----------



## Elz

Hey Presh, sorry you're feeling poorly, but fingers crossed it's a good sign!

Another 2 of my facebook friends have announced they're pregnant today. Jealous!! One of them are on their third and the other on their fourth and they're both only 23!! Wish it was that easy for everybody to get pregnant!! 
I've still got my fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP but I won't be too disappointed if I don't get one, as I'll be able to have a few drinks to celebrate the festive season then! lol We're still NTNP so if nothing happens by the end of the year, DH better watch out in the new year!! haha

How is everyone else feeling? Anybody got any symptoms?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

Sorry to hear you've been poorly preshfest. Hope you are now feeling better and AF stays away.

I'm ok, a bit down and emotional today. Long story but have what I can only describe as an ulcer (for want of a better word) on my right boob. It came up whilst we were away, end of September, literally not there one minute and there the next. I assumed it was a bite or spot etc. When got back went to dctr and got some anti's and cream. Went back as hadn't cleared, again more anti's and cream and still nothing. Both these times were with another GP so saw mine and he tested straight away for infection and nothing, clear. Went back today as not happy with it as not clearing up and he has referred me for an emergency breast cancer screening.

He did say that he is confident it isn't as known of the symptoms point to that and no lumps etc but is ruling it out rather than ruling it in - if that makes sense.
But just a little scared, upset and frightened I guess.
It's a two week emergency referral so should hear back pretty sharpish. I know he is only doing it as a precaution and really did assure me that he doesn't think it is but I am now really worried. 

No ovulation for me, due this Friday so we were BD'ing every other night from yesterday, cd10 and then everyday to + opk but not sure feeling up to it now after today.

Sorry to moan on and I know and I over reacting but it's not nice :(


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia, don´t let it get you down. As you said it´s just for precaution and they won´t be able to move on and find out what´s causing the ulcer until they´ve done the screening and got it out of the way. Try and see it as something positive that takes you a step closer to finding out the cause and then the correct treatment!

I´m cd 16 and still haven´t ovulated so it looks like I´m going to have a short luteal phase again. I was hoping that it was just a symptom of coming off my BCP and would gradually get longer every month. Last month I ovulated on cd 19 so I´m really hoping that I ovulate within the next 2 days just so I can convince myself that it is improving!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks miss malteser your right! X


----------



## almosthere

I had a breast lump scare as well, keep positive until you know the real hard facts!! 

AFM, no OV yet, but still early. My OPK line was a little darker than the others so hoping I am slowly progressing toward OV. What a treat if I find out I am OV only less than 3 months off BCP'S! Hoping this month or the next brings me a BFP!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

I've had a couple lump scares myself. One was surgically removed and the other was removed through a biopsy... Fun stuff... So really try to stay positive and just get it taken care of!
:holly:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks girls so much for our support, it means alot. I don't have any lumps, well not that I can feel and GP couldn't feel any either just this ulcer / wound. 

I'm off out to an awards ceremony in London tonight, black tie, park line - I guess the oscars for the PR world!


----------



## almosthere

Ooooo that sounds very lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## PreshFest

Which OPK's do you guys recommend? I'm looking ahead to next month...just in case... So if AF comes this weekend I want to order some online. Never done OPKs before and don't even know how to use them!
And since I'm a POASA, I might as well order some cheapie pregnancy tests. Any recommendations on those? Do the 10 miu or whatever ones really work?


----------



## miss malteser

I´ve no idea as up to now I´ve never tried POAS! I don´t use OPKs and AF came so early last month that I never needed to do a HPK.

I think I´m ovulating today (cd17)!! Finally! I know it´s still late, but it´s 2 days earlier than last month so at least it is getting better. If I´m not ovulating, well then I dread to think what these scary pains are. One of them left me breathless!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I use the ones from SME fertility. The do a combination of 40 opk's and 10 pregnancy tests for about £8 I think. Very easy to use.


----------



## PreshFest

I just went ahead and bought a combo pack from Amazon! 40 LH ov strips and 10 pregnancy tests. Hopefully I won't need them, but I'm fairly certain I will. In any case, it gives me something to look forward to next month! And the best part is, they will be here tomorrow so I can test! Wahoo! Even with the super fast shipping, it only cost me $12, so that's definitely affordable.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia - I'm really sorry to hear you're going through an anxious time at the mo. Stay positive :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Hey ladies, here's my OPK's from CD5-today (CD8). Looks like I am starting to get closer to my OV LH surge as it was much darker than the first 3 with these CVS strips. Just for fun, when do you ladies think I will OV based on tonight's OPK? I am guessing a early OV on NOV 18th which would be CD11 of my cycle! But perhaps too soon, I am getting in over my head! I wish :haha:
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 007.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PreshFest

:bfp: :bfp: !!!!!!
Will go to the dr today to get my beta hcg and again on Friday! Please pray it's not ectopic!!


----------



## miss malteser

Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!

Think positive - it WILL NOT be ectopic!!

xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Presh x woo hoo


----------



## mazndave

Hi Ladies,
Hope all is well? 

Preshfest,:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp: That's 2 down, only 9 more to go!! And I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine. You and MissBroody can be bump buddies now.

Sorry to hear about your worries Sonia, but hopefully everything will be fine and it will be something minor that&#8217;s caused the wound (maybe it&#8217;s got infected?) It sounds as though it&#8217;s all precautionary, so fingers crossed there&#8217;s nothing to worry about. Hope you enjoyed your awards ceremony, sounds very swanky! It&#8217;s nice to have things like that to take your mind off baby-making! It seems to be all I think about at the minute, I need something to do to keep me occupied until I can next test!

At least I&#8217;m now on CD1 again though, yay! Started spotting last night, and this morning AF arrived proper, so bring on cycle number 2! 47 days for cycle 1, who knows how long this one will last?! I&#8217;m just hoping that it&#8217;s not as long as the last one (or longer!), I haven&#8217;t got the patience to wait it out again. 
It looks as though I possibly ovulated around CD35 like I thought (when I had what looked like EWCM) so if so, at least I have a LP of around 10-12 days which seems ok. 

It&#8217;s rubbish not knowing roughly when to expect next O though, it could happen at any time, and I could have a shorter or longer cycle. I wish I&#8217;d come off BC much sooner so I could&#8217;ve had a more regular cycle to track by now. I&#8217;m going to have to presume that it could happen at a more &#8216;normal&#8217; time, and make an effort to BD every other day from around CD10 right up until AF comes to be on the safe side. This cycle could be very tiring! I may have to invest in some of those cheap OPK&#8217;s, even though I promised myself I wouldn&#8217;t! At least then I&#8217;d have some sort of clue.

What is the stuff that people take to try and shorten their cycles, is it agnus castus? Or is that the one to lengthen your LP? I&#8217;d be willing to try something to make this one shorter.

xx


----------



## Jembug

Yay preshfest! Congratulations xxx


----------



## almosthere

Preshfest you seem to be very fertile! Haha CONGRATS! Time to edit my siggy!!!


----------



## almosthere

P.S. confession! I am super jealous but super happy of all the BNB ladies BFPS on threads. Every time I see one I think why not me, why can't my time be now too? But i know it will come when the time is right. I love this thread (it's my fav) so I am EXTRA excited for my buddies to be getting their BFPS so soon, hope it is a lucky thread and we get AT LEAST two more a month!!!! :flower: Really hoping for a BFP by end of DEC the very latest! :cloud9: And to avoid early disappointment, think I am going to try my hardest to wait to test until my missed period which is not due until dec 5th or 6th! :wacko: We will see how long this commitment lasts. Hehe. oh, and today is DH 23rd birthday which reminds me that if I get pregnant sooner than later, I will also be 23 when I have my first bundle of joy, as my birthday is end of june, so it is going to be extra special sharing our birth moment at the same timeline (age wise) in our lives! =) :happydance:


----------



## miss malteser

> What is the stuff that people take to try and shorten their cycles, is it agnus castus? Or is that the one to lengthen your LP? I&#8217;d be willing to try something to make this one shorter.

I was told that Evening Primrose Oil is good for helping to get all your hormones back to normal after taking BCP. I took it for the first month and my first cycle was only 31 days but obviously this may have just been down to luck. Lots of people mention Agnus Castus but I´m not too sure what it´s meant to do!

Have you tried temping instead of using OPKs? Obviously you won´t know when you´ve ovulated until after it´s occurred so you´re still going to have to keep on BDing from cd 10 onwards but once you have ovulated at least you´ll know for sure (and then you can have a rest until AF/BFP arrives!). It´ll take away that element of uncertainty and only knowing when you have "possibly" ovulated.

I don´t want to use OPKs (to avoid getting stressed and obsessed with BDing at the right time) so up to now, thanks to temping I know I have ovulated every month and that I seem to ovulate around cd18.


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> P.S. confession! I am super jealous but super happy of all the BNB ladies BFPS on threads. Every time I see one I think why not me, why can't my time be now too? But i know it will come when the time is right. I love this thread (it's my fav) so I am EXTRA excited for my buddies to be getting their BFPS so soon, hope it is a lucky thread and we get AT LEAST two more a month!!!! :flower: Really hoping for a BFP by end of DEC the very latest! :cloud9: And to avoid early disappointment, think I am going to try my hardest to wait to test until my missed period which is not due until dec 5th or 6th! :wacko: We will see how long this commitment lasts. Hehe. oh, and today is DH 23rd birthday which reminds me that if I get pregnant sooner than later, I will also be 23 when I have my first bundle of joy, as my birthday is end of june, so it is going to be extra special sharing our birth moment at the same timeline (age wise) in our lives! =) :happydance:

I think you'll get pregnant quickly. Coming off bcp's can be a tricky thing! At least you're so young, though. You've got time!! Tomorrow I will be 31, so I'm practically ancient in the baby making world lol!


----------



## almosthere

hehe, you are not ancient! 30's is the new mommy age, people will look at me and say how old are you? you are way too young to be having a baby! haha. My goal was to be a young mother my whole life, so I wanted to be a young mom by 22, but at least I may be pregnant then, but 23 when I actually have baby. Hope you have a healthy, NON EP. baby! Keep us updated after your friday doc. visit!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Huge congratulations to presh :) :) :)

Good luck for your appointment. Hoping everything will be ok for you xx

Good luck to everyone still in their 2WW

I'm hoping December is a lucky month for us

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah congrats preshfest - amazing news! So happy to come on here to lovely news!

I'm cycle day 14 and negative opk, it was visible yesterday and today hardly nothing. Ummm wonder what's going on? Might be stress related but maybe on it's way as cm is going that way.

The awards were great, thanks - a very good night x


----------



## MissBroody

Sorry for being AWOL - I'm so tired latley. Thanks for asking after me :flower: wahoo congratulations Preshfest :happydance: Can't wait for everyone in this thread to have their BFP so we can be in the tris together :cloud9:

xx


----------



## almosthere

Hey ladies just a update, my opk got darker today, hoping to OV right on time, the 20th/22nd, somewhere around then! come on sunday come on sunday woohoo! =)


----------



## Elz

Congrats Presh!! 

Maz- Yay for AF! lol at least you know where you stand now and you can concentrate on this cycle! Fingers crossed that this is the cycle you'll get your BFP!!

How great would it be if a couple more of us got our BFP's before Christmas?! Even better if we could ALL get one!!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Ladies hope you are all well :)

First of all many congratulations to Presh- amazing news!

Sonia- :hugs: hope you are okay, like you say all precautionary checks and peace of mind im sure that everything will be fine.

Little update for me, well I am now what I think 16dpo (I am pretty sure I ov 2nd November as I had the distinct pains I get- though I am not tracking temping etc so cant be hundred percent sure- especially with my erratic 29-37 day cycles) Well if I am correct in thinking that im 16dpo then this should have been a 29 day cycle- well no af for me- I have had so many symptoms this month, that have pretty much gone, yesterday I had really strong AF cramping but now nothing really! I am sure AF must be just around the corner, pretty much ruled out BFP at this late stage, im sure it would be showing by now so hey ho, suppose I wasnt expecting to be lucky first month. If im defo not bfp then need af to come so I can start afresh for 2nd cycle. 

Do you ladies recommend ov tests - its all pretty confusing for me and thought that I would just not temp/ov test and go on my ov pain that is pretty distinctive for me.

Anyway take care and lots of baby dust all round xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would definitely recommend the opk's! I temp as well but am considering stopping as forgot sometimes and opk's are more accurate as so many other things affect temps.

I had a BFP opk today and had some ovulation pain early, unfortunately we haven't been able to bd as much as we had planned to as have been busy with work stuff, late evenings and other things on my mind.

But hoping we've done enough and will bd every day for next three days now. 

I'm shattered. Just in from running our annual conference - long day!


----------



## almosthere

Yay for POS OPK Sonia! 

And I also recommend OPK's, this way you won't have to stress if you miss a day of BD or just not knowing. 

OPK Q for all! I am still getting pretty light lines, although they have been darker the last couple days compared to the three before that. Should I be concerned that they aren't that dark if I am supposed to O around the 21st? Or is it normal to only get close to pos a couple days before a pos OPK? Really worried that I just haven't starting ovulating since coming off bcps, but trying to go with the flow for now and not stress too much!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would day that's normal, I think you always have a degree of lh in tour urine but it peaks, and peaks v quickly 12-36 hours before ovulation but then dips again just as quick.

If you think it's due 21st it might be worth doing two a day, same time as you normally would and maybe one a little earlier / later depending on when you normally do them so you don't miss it?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies forgot to say this month I've been taking b6, 50mg per day in addition to that within my pre pregnancy vitamins in a hope to extend Luteal phase. One thing it has done is give me AMAZING cervical fluid!


----------



## mazndave

So I'm on day 2 now, wish it would blummin hurry up and get to at least day 10! I think I will have ripped all my hair out with impatience if I have another megalong cycle!!

Seems weird that a few of you are well into cycle 3 by now, and won't be far off testing again. Wish I was on a similar timescale, be fantastic to all get BFP's at a similar time!

Don't think I'll get mine before Xmas now, if I have to wait til day 47 to test it will be something like new year's day! Although thinking about it, that would probably actually be a really cool day to get a BFP!!

I will prob get some of the cheap opk kits that you use, as I can't be doing with second guessing this cycle. I could ovulate earlier than last time and end up waiting ages to test when there was no need, or it could be even longer and I'll test too early and waste my money, and depress myself with bfn's!!

xx


----------



## PreshFest

Second blood test is in three hours. I'm terrified!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Presh - how did you get on?


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Presh - how did you get on?

Results should be in any second now. I'm freaking out! The 2ww has nothing on this!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck with your results presh

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## PreshFest

Hcg on Wednesday = 12
Hcg today, Friday = 46

Almost quadrupled!!!! Wahoooop!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yipee!


----------



## almosthere

yay!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm really confused by my fertility friend chart. I'm now on cd17, had positive opk cycle day 15 and 16, temps have been rising since, and bad pains yesterday. Put this mornings temp in and chart has changed and predicts I ovulated on cd14???? But my opk was negative on cd14.

I'd be pleased if I did as last month I didn't get positive opk until cd16 so have taken a day off last months but not sure I believe it. Unless I did ovulate on 14 but the rise was in the night and only picked up on cd15 opk.

I can't link my chart as using my phone.

Either way I'm not testing this month as we've hardly bd'd as other stuff going on. We did bd cd11 so if was cd14 guess in with a long shot, but if cd15/16 I'm out x


----------



## miss malteser

I´d trust the OPKs over Fertility Friend. I´m sure I ov´d on cd17 but this morning FF moved me up to cd18. The last couple of months I´ve had really bad ov pains, then my temp has risen slowly for a few days and then I have a sudden increase about 3-4 days after ov. FF ony seems to recognise the sudden increase. I´d just use it as a guide and it doesn´t matter too much as once FF tells you when you´ve ovulated it´s too late to do anything about it anyway!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies how are you all? And from previous posts, no I do not trust FF. It claims my O day was yesterday, but I have yet to get even close to a dark OPK =( If I do not O by tomorrow, I think I will be out for this month...can't get prego without Oing...:cry:


----------



## miss malteser

Hi almosthere, just a quick question...how do you get FF to confirm when you´ve ov´d when according to them you´re only 1dpo? I only get the crosshairs when i´m 3-4dpo and sometimes not even then!


----------



## almosthere

What are crosshairs?! I hear this all the time! And I am not 100 percent sure how it all works, but FF supposidly confirmed my O date the past month ago. This time around it has not, and yesterday was FF predicted O day for me. I want to say if you give temps, or a Pos OPK. But I did not OPK last month or temp correctly.


----------



## miss malteser

The cross hairs are the red lines that appear on your chart to tell you when you ovulated and your cover line. If you have a look at the Gallery of charts on the FF website you will see what I mean. If the crosshairs haven´t appeared on your chart it means that FF still hasn´t detected ov or that it´s waiting for a few more temps to confirm it. I wouldn´t take last months ov date as a prediction for this month, especially so soon after coming off BCP as your cycle can still be all over the place.


----------



## almosthere

ok, thanks! And in that case, no cross hairs for me at all, most likely will get them this month if I get my pos opk!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> ok, thanks! And in that case, no cross hairs for me at all, most likely will get them this month if I get my pos opk!

Did you get your pos opk yet? I thought you were getting close? I hope it happens and you catch that eggy!!!! :spermy:


----------



## almosthere

unfortunately no pos OPK I have this random feeling tomorrow is going to be my pos! if not, then i am considering myself a late ov or perhaps i have not ovd yet since stopping bcps. I am trying to stay hopeful, but I am starting to get more and more impatient as the days go by!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? When will you all be testing?

Presh - How are you feeling hun?

Well in 40 minutes I will be officially 2 days late. I might test tomorrow evening or possibly weds morning. I am surprised at myself for holding off. And I have 2 hpt in the house!!! Other than my chemical in October, AF tends to arrive bang on 24 or 25 days. Tomorrow will be CD27 so we shall see. Don't wanna get my hopes up too much x


----------



## almosthere

2 days late? wow you must be very fertile if you are going to get another BFP. Hope this is a healthy one, bet you are pregnant! GL


----------



## PreshFest

I just took another test lol. Showed up darker than the control line in about three seconds!

I'm feeling well! Sore boobs.. Omg but that's about it. I've had some nausea and hot flashes, but neither today so that has me worried a little... Blood test on wednesday, though! And I changed my ultrasound to Dec. 1st so I don't have to wait so long!

I'll be 5w 6d for my scan... They'll be able to see it, right?


----------



## wantsbabysoon

almosthere said:


> Welcome Jembug-cute user name =)

hey! so I am very new to this so I am not sure u will gt this lol I noticed ur post was in august...any luck yet?! I am ttc this winter/spring! :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Presh - glad you're not feeling too bad. Sure the symptoms will kick in soon x x

Well as I really needed a pee this morning and I'm 2 days late I decided to do a HPT and it was a :bfp: I didn't have to squint to see this one, like I did when I had the chemical. Not really had many symptoms other than sore boobs. Hope this one is in for the long haul!


----------



## miss malteser

Yay!! Conratulations!!


----------



## mazndave

That's FANTASTIC Emz!!!:happydance: God, you're well fertile aren't you!!:haha: So that's 3 down now, c'mon girls, we need to join them soon!! 


*Hurry up and get here O, I've got a baby to make!! *

xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thanks ladies Lol I think i take after my mother. She has six children! Gosh I hate this early stage. Hoping it's all ok and making it to the first scan.

You girls won't be far behind, I know it :flower:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congratulations emz!!!!! That's fantastic news. You must be so excited

X


----------



## almosthere

Congrats EMZ! wonderful news, new you got another sticky bean! And Wantsbabysoon, I didn't start ttc until Sept, but that month shouldn't really count, as I was on BCP's part of the time. Think I am still not OV unfortunately, as today when I checked my cervix it was very firm, medium high and closed. Very upset, and to confirm, yet another neg opk this am...testing again tonight, only have enough to test twice more tomorrow. that will make 22 neg. opk's for this month =(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Almosthere - I stopped my BCP in September too, although I'm not using OPKs. I am however checking my cervical position and CM and looking out for other signs.

I don't think I ovulated during my first real cycle but think that I might have last month (although can't say for definite as didn't poas). I felt on/off cramping and sharp pains at the time when I had loads of EWCM. Despite the cramping and CM my cervix stayed high firm and more or less closed.

It's all a bit too confusing for me. How often are you using the OPKs? And when in your cycle are you supposed to start?

X


----------



## almosthere

My new cycle is due to start around DEC 6th. I have an average of a 28DC and my opk got a lot darker after the wait time-does this mean it is not accurate? I hope it is, as it is giving me some hope! As for EWCM I may have had a little last cycle, but nothing this cycle.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - I would try vitamin b6, it doesn't bring on ovulation but will help with the Luteal phase - the phase needed for egg to implant BUT has given me AMAZING cm this month for a good 4/5 days as well. 

Emz - CONGRATULATIONS! Amazing news. That has really put a smile on my face! So that's three BFP now, leaving 4 to follow? I think I'm out this month FF said ovulated day 15 but opk positive 16 and 17. We couldn't bd around ovulation time for one reason and another, did on day 12 but I would fall of my chair if get a bfp from that.

I am totally clutching at straws here but when do hpt stop picking up HGC as in HGC being too high? The only reason I ask is because I've been nauseous for two days now, sick this morning, off food, I cant even touch my nipples (having to go bra less where I can) and boobs are rock hard! Plus some odd flutters in tummy. As I said clutching at straws but when I went to consultant on Monday for breast cancer screen he also commented on hardness of my boobs and asked if I was pregnant???? 
Oh well I'm pretty sure I'm not!

On the same subject, consultant thinks my Boob ulcer is nothing cancerous. Has done some tests / swabs to test and I'm back there in two weeks but very relieved for now :)


----------



## Elz

Congrats Emz!! 3 down and counting!!

Sonia - glad you've had some good news from the doctor!

I'm on CD18 today, anybody else similar? According to an app on my phone, I'm due to ovulate tomorrow based on my 2 periods since finishing BCP's but have a feeling that I O'd on Saturday (CD15) based on cramping, but I can't be certain! If my cycles have regulated AF should be here on December 3rd, but if it's similar in length to my last one, it would be due on the 11th, so I'm going to try and wait until at least the 11th to test if AF hasn't showed before then. I wouldn't want anything for Christmas if this one's a BFP!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm on cd20, last cycle was 25 days so would be due Sunday based on that but hoping for a 28 day cycle so due net Wednesday as been taking b6 to help extend Luteal phase.

This is harder than I think I thought :(


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Sonia, what cycle day would be best to start taking the b6? I will look into it for DEC! And my cervix seems to have softened and opened, I am thinking it is more firm and closed very early in the morning. keeping my FX for OV and for BFPs for all!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh sounds like you could be right and ovulation could come tomorrow? 

For the whole cycle, it isn't day specific. I started on cd1 but that was more coincidental. The only think I soil say is that some people have mixed reactions - my purpose is to extend Luteal phase as last month was only 9 days, the cm has been a bonus! Just make sure your pre natals plus b6 do not exceed recommended daily limit which is 100mg. My prenatals have 10mg in and in the uk they only do b6 in 50 and 100mg so I'm taking 50mg plus the ten in my prenatal. Also mine is a stand alone b6 not a b complex. Let me know how you get on x


----------



## almosthere

Thanks, and will do!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia - Your symptoms sound REALLY promising. Don't give up.:spermy: can hang around for days waiting for the egg. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun x

Can I ask a really silly Q? When you check you cervix, do you actually CHECK your cervix??? :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

if you are asking me, you feel with your middle finger, I do not actually look lol :haha:


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations Emz!! Sooo exciting! Im not officially ttc yet, altough im not on bc, will keep you posted if anything happens. Xx


----------



## miss malteser

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update...
I´m not really a symptom spotter but it´s been hard not to spot the symptoms these last few days as my body is acting really weird.

Between 3-7dpo I was suffering from really bad headaches (I hardly ever have headaches) and an extremely dry mouth. I had to have a bottle of water with me at all times and even when i woke up in the morning, the first thing I did after temping was gulp down loads of the warm water that I´d had next to my bed all night :dohh: I couldn´t even wait to go downstairs and get some orange juice to drink! It didn´t occur to me that it could me a symptom but when reading some posts about headaches during the 2ww I read that it is!

Anyway, today I´m 8-9dpo and I don´t know why but I feel really really down. It´s my birthday so I really shouldn´t feel like this but I almost burst into tears twice this am for no reason at all which is pretty weird. Also, I have never suffered from acid reflux before but I have been suffering all day. :wacko: Again, I didn´t know it was a symptom until I was looking via google to see what the hell was happening with my throat (it feels like i´ve got a burp trapped in my throat and when I finally manage to do it, it tastes like i´m about to vomit :wacko: :blush: tmi). Turns out that a lot of people who suffer from this get their bfps! 

I really don´t want to get my hopes up and promised myself I wouldn´t but I haven´t really had to "look" for these symptoms, they´ve just been impossible to miss! I didn´t even know they were symptoms so at least I know I haven´t been imagining them!

:dust: for some :xmas6: bfp´s


----------



## almosthere

when are you testing?! TEST!! hehe =)


----------



## miss malteser

I´m going to try and wait until i´m 13dpo which will be mon/tues. Although, last month i only had a 10 day luteal phase so if AF hasn´t arrived by 11dpo I might give it a go!


----------



## almosthere

GL! 

AFM DH is being super moody & refuses to go buy OPK's with me, I feel weird buying them myself, I am such a baby! Anyway, we are going to buy a BBT today finally and OPK to be safe to see if and when I will OV next month. Does anyone know when the latest I should stop OPKing this month? Still neg's and I am on CD 17 today...is there a time too late to OV? AF due around 5th ot 6th of DEC...

However, I feel like I either OV or tried to because of the bloating cramping and nausea signs I had last and this month. I did research & lot's of ladies got preg. without catching a LH surge, so I am keeping my FX!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss malteser - happy birthday! Sorry the reflux is back but your symptoms do sound promising! GL

I'm now 7/8dpo and no symptoms apart from those mentioned before and now have a stinking cold! Not got much hope this month but am hoping for a longer Luteal phase as last month was only 9days.

Good luck all x


----------



## almosthere

GL sonia, when are you testing? And I just bought my bbt and more opks. opk is staying dark like yesterdays, but still not close to a pos. I temped just for fun even thought I know I am supposed to wait til the morning. My temp was 98.33....is this a near ov temp? haha I have no idea what a high temp is for a sign of ov or preg!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I don't think I'm going to (I say now) and now I am 80% likely out! Also don't have the urge like I have before.

Now don't quote me on this but I think pre ovulation temps should be 97 - 97.5 and then raise by 0.5 - 1.6 of a degree after ovulation. Bbt should taken first think after waking with as little possible movement as possible (I have to use my phone to see my result as so dark) - I do struggle sometimes as forget and wee (tmi sorry) and then think dammit! As long as sleep period is for more than four hours temp would be good to test! 

Temps will stay elevated post ovulation and will remain elevated if pregnany.
A drop would be concurrent with av. Also you may experience a dip in post ovulation temps around implantation which I guess could be a sign.

I personally prefer opk's as easier and I find more accurate as there are lots of things that can affect bbt.


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well, been reading all of your posts and congrats to the November BFP ladies, am so happy for you! Lets hope the rest of us are joining you over in the first trimester soon. Sonia- I am pleased you got some good news from the doctor, and your symptoms sound really positive! gl!

Well as for me, I have had a really frustrating month- first month ttc- LOADS of symptoms, but today AF arrived, in a way I knew it wasnt late af because my cycles do go 30-37 days- and this month was a 37 dayer!!! yikes! I was sure I had ov pain on cd 15 though- was certain! But couldnt have been! Anyway in a way relieved can start again month two- how lovely to get a xmas BFP! 

I heard that grapefruit juice is meant to be good for increasing ewcm? Has anyone heard of this- what cycle days do i start/stop the juice!??


Have a lovely weekend ladies.

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Sunshine, sorry AF has arrived but like you say onwards to month2. I've heard about the grapefruit juice not sure on which cd though. I've been taking b6 to extend my
Luteal phase and it has also given me amazing cm.

No symptoms for me at all, nothing. Boobs have returned to normal just got a stinking cold now, I know I'm out given no BD'ing around ovulation so kind of wish AF would arrive now so can move onto cycle 4. Although kind of hoping can be longer so b6 working on the Luteal phase

X


----------



## almosthere

sorry to here some are out for this month & some are feeling out!

afm my opk's are darker in the am and lighter in the pm....what is up with that? The am one's are consistantly getting a tab bit darker each day, but still no def pos. Here is today's, what do you think? And my lines are skinnier than the control, is that normal? :dohh: My sticks are CVS cheapies and supposed to use FMU which I have been doing for am...the fade in and out if very odd. The first pick is a bunch leading up to this mornings (the last one) what do you think? they are all faded fyi...
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2









ov!!!! 009.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









ov!!!! 010.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - mine say do not use fmu as the LH it picks up is synthesised over night which would make sense as to why they are darker in the am, yours may well bs different though but would make sense to not fmu, mine say anytime after 10am. I do mine at 6pm each day.

It's weird that they're not getting any darker, especially as they have been of similar shade for a while. Wonder why?


----------



## almosthere

yes mine say to use FMU!


----------



## almosthere

WOOHOO I AM ABOUT TO O! GOT MY FIRST POS OPK soooo relieved to know I am most likely ovulating since stopping bcps in sept. have a good feeling about this month! got my pos this am and we bd the past 3 nights in a row plus we have a date to bd tonight and tomorrow as well! i will keep testing until my lines start to fade again =)
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck x


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> WOOHOO I AM ABOUT TO O! GOT MY FIRST POS OPK soooo relieved to know I am most likely ovulating since stopping bcps in sept. have a good feeling about this month! got my pos this am and we bd the past 3 nights in a row plus we have a date to bd tonight and tomorrow as well! i will keep testing until my lines start to fade again =)

This is sooooo your month!!! :spermy:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think AF is preparing to take up residency for the next few days. Just feel a little groggy, ovary ache which is normally get so think she may be coming tomorrow. That would put me at 26 day cycle 10 day Luteal phase so one day plus from last month on total cycle and Luteal phase - hoping to add another day next month through the b6.

Hey ho onto next month, good luck all who are still in with a shot x


----------



## Elz

Sonia - sorry to hear AF is on her way, but there's still a chance of you getting your Xmas BFP!! Fingers crossed for you!

Good luck to everyone else wherever you are in your cycle!

I have no idea what's happening in my body! I can't be certain that I ovulated, I'm just going by the cramps I had on CD15 and 16. I'm CD24 now, so possibly 8/9DPO, but I am so much more relaxed this month. I think because last month was our first month that we actually had a chance of becoming pregnant, I was excited by the thought of it and wanted to POAS ALL the time!! This month however, I'm prepared to wait until AF comes, or at least the day I would be due if this cycle is the same length as the last (11th December), or maybe even a few days after! I'll just have to wait and see what I feel like then. At the moment I've got a stinking cold which makes me sneeze loads!! So I'm just going to concentrate on getting myself better and chilling out until it passes!

Is anybody near the end of their 2WW and about to test??


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

GL Almost. I reckon you'll get a BFP :)

Sonia - u are still in with a chance. With my son I thought AF was coming. GL x

Elz - Do you chart or anything? It's so hard not to test but I waited until I was 2 days late this time. GL x


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies, another pos today. Yesterday morning was same color as the line this one is even darker! My temp dipped two days ago and went up .4 degrees then down one degree today, what does this mean? And since I am on day 2 of POS OPK have I not ov yet? I thought I temp dip was your ov day but not pos??? here are my opk pics the first one was yesterday morning and the second is this mornings!
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1









ov!!!! 001.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

horrible pics, you can't really tell how dark the lines are, oh well...


----------



## almosthere

Gl elz!


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> I think AF is preparing to take up residency for the next few days. Just feel a little groggy, ovary ache which is normally get so think she may be coming tomorrow. That would put me at 26 day cycle 10 day Luteal phase so one day plus from last month on total cycle and Luteal phase - hoping to add another day next month through the b6.
> 
> Hey ho onto next month, good luck all who are still in with a shot x

you are not out til the witch shows!!! :hugs:


----------



## miss malteser

Hi Almost, my temp doesn´t rise until 24 hours after ov and even then its a gradual rise, rising bit by bit for a few days. Click on my ticker to have a look at my chart if you want. This month it says I ov´d on cd 18 but I´m pretty sure it was on cd17 but FF hasn´t recognised it due to the 24 hr temp rise delay. Not everyone gets a temp dip so I wouldn´t worry about that too much.

So, AF got me yesterday and so disappointed. My luteal phase was again only 10-11 days so I´m going to buy some b6 this afternoon and see if it helps. I had so many symptoms this month (headaches, acid reflux, dry mouth, lower back ache, sore throat, weird non AF cramps, very tearful) so I´m wondering if we did catch the eggy but my short LP meant that it just didn´t have time to implant properly. Who knows?

Anyway, on to TTC round 3 - here´s to a xmas BFP!!


----------



## Elz

Emz - The only thing I'm doing is keeping track of how long my cycles are so that I know when to expect the next one and keeping note of when we DTD! My libido was sky high a few days leading up to what I thought was O day and it was the same last month too. Now I don't really feel up to it! lol but that could be down to my cold because I don't get much sleep with it and I can't breathe properly!! lol 
Do you know when you're going for your first scan? x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss malteser - sorry AF arrived, I've been spotting all day so in the same boat! I would definitely try the b6, my Luteal phase was 9 days last month and this month is 11, well including today as only light spotting so it seems to have worked for me.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Elz said:


> Emz - The only thing I'm doing is keeping track of how long my cycles are so that I know when to expect the next one and keeping note of when we DTD! My libido was sky high a few days leading up to what I thought was O day and it was the same last month too. Now I don't really feel up to it! lol but that could be down to my cold because I don't get much sleep with it and I can't breathe properly!! lol
> Do you know when you're going for your first scan? x

You are doing pretty much what we did then. I knew my cycles and when I ov'ed (pain), but nothing other than that.

Haven't called docs yet but apparently we can get a form from docs to fill out and then MW will contact us. I am going to do that tomorrow :thumbup:

Another stupid Q from me ladies. What is a luteal phase? :dohh:


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's the period of time from ovulation to AF arriving, it needs to be a minimum of ten days for the lining to be thick enough for a fertilised egg to implant x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Soniamillie01 said:


> It's the period of time from ovulation to AF arriving, it needs to be a minimum of ten days for the lining to be thick enough for a fertilised egg to implant x

Blooming 'eck, I didn't know any of this :wacko: Maybe my luteal phase was too short in October then :shrug: Interesting though x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm currently taking b6 to try and extend mine. It has added one maybe two days this month so hoping it will continue x


----------



## miss malteser

I went to the chemist for my B6 and they didn´t seem to have any idea what I was on about! Looks like I´ll have to wait until I´m back in the uk over christmas to visit Holland and Barrett. They always have every kind of supplement ever invented! So no doubt that will mean another month of ttc. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia, how many mg or mcg of b6 do you take? I read on another post that we should take 50mg a day but reading the labels of some general health supplements yesterday, they only contained 1.5mg of b6! That´s a pretty big difference! I´ve also read that if you take b6 you should also take b12 as too much b6 can cause a b12 deficiency. This ttc malarky is getting far too complicated for me!

I always remember my RE teacher at school (sex ed was also taught in RE at my super strict catholic school!) putting us off sex before marriage by telling us that 2 seconds of intercourse was all that was needed to get a girl pregnant! If only....


----------



## almosthere

sonia, still no af? late yet? 

AFM, I got my third pos OPK this morning, haha. But yesterdays was the darkest so I think I OV yesterday morning. I had a HUGE temp drop this am, is this a bad sign? =( It went from being about 97.8 yesterday morning at 9am (the room was warm) to 97.2 at 6am this morning (the room was cool). Is this bad? I already had a temp dip 4 mornings ago right before I got my first opk... =(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - I think a dip in temp is normal on ovulation and should now rise, to get cross hairs on FF need a rise over three days.

Miss malteser - I take 50mg and my prenatals already have 10mg in them and cannot get a different dose to 50mg, other than 100mg. The upper limit for self administering in the uk is 100mg so if your prenatals include it I would tale a 50mg supplement in addition. 1.5mg seems quite low- my 10mg in the prenatals is 714% of recommended daily allowance but ok to take more up to upper limit which is the 100mg.

Also strange that your pharmacy doesn't have it, wonder if it's known by another name? It's a very common stand alone vitamin in the uk but it also common as a multi vitamin. Not sure ok the b12 thing but your prenatal should contain that as well I guess. Hope that helps.

AF has arrived, for what it's worth as hardly anything and not having to wear anything (tmi). DH is v keen to TRY lots this cycle so we can try for a BFP for Xmas. I could potentially test Xmas eve x


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to here AF showed, but a xmas BFP sounds better anyway =) Unless AF arrives within the next week, I should be testing around DEC 12! =)


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia if AF is that light are you sure it actually is AF?? I´ve read that loads of ladies get spotting around the time of their first missed AF. Have your temps dropped? I will also be testing (hopefully) on Christmas Day, although being back at my mum and dads for Christmas and not having a spare minute nor the possibility of hiding a HPG as NOTHING is private in that house, it may be difficult!

Almost, I agree with Sonia. It´s definitely normal to get a temp dip on ov day.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies. Now more crazy temp changes. It went from my 97.2 yesterday am to 98.2 this morning! Could this mean I finally Ovulated? Also, on day 4 of pos opks, !!!


----------



## almosthere

and is it bad we didn't BD last night? we have been BD too much and DH says it is turing into a chore, shucks!


----------



## PreshFest

I bet you ovulated!! And it shouldn't be a big deal that you didn't bd last night. as long as you did the day before and you do again today, then you should be good to go!!! GET THAT EGGY!!! :spermy:

AFM... Scan tomorrow morning, so today is draaaaaaaaaaaaaging. I'm very nervous, but so full of hope. So all I can do is wait, wait, wait!! :coffee:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope tomorrow goes well preshfest!

Almosthere - I would day you definitely ovulated given the + opk and the temp rise and agree as above shouldn't make you out.

AF defo arrived now - with a vengeance! Not nice :( roll on next week x


----------



## almosthere

Hope AF ends soon for you sonia! 

Preshfest, keep us updated, I know you will have a nice strong baby growing inside!! =)

AFM I don't feel pregnant yet, boo. Haha. But about to shower, straighten my hair, do my make -up and get sexified for our last chance at babymaking for November tonight! :haha: I only have 2 hours til DH get's home!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost - Good luck. Can't wait until you test. How long will you wait? x

Presh - Good luck tomorrow x

Sonia - Not long now until that Xmas BFP :) x


----------



## almosthere

how are you feeling emz?! And planning on testing after my semester is over, so DEC 12th! And almost only one semester left for my BA degree just have to mention, sooo excited!!!! And I will be student teaching with cute little preschoolers and maybe with a cute baby bump! hehehe.


----------



## almosthere

and when did i ov? if inbetween my temp drop yesterday and my temp rise today? So am I 1DPO??? My first pos opk was 4 days ago!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

OMG, I am in my final year of my BA Education degree! I am going to hopefully teach 4 to 10 years olds. But as we wouldn't start our teacher training until September 2012, I'm gonna have to take at least a year out.

I am feeling HUNGRY!!!! A few pangs of nausea and very mild stretching pains. Oh and one sore boob. But all in all I feel ok. Was supposed to go to the gym tonight but my son wouldn't let me. He cried :( so I stayed, bless him x


----------



## almosthere

Too funny! I am majoring in sociology, minoring in psychology, and getting my early education certification as a back up job! Glad to here you are not feeling too crumby early on in your pregnancy, hopefully it will stay that way for you!


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! Baby is NOT ectopic!! WAHOO!! 

However... it was measuring about 1.5 wks behind and I'm tyring not to freak out about it. They did see the yolk sac and for a split second thought they saw the fetal pole, but couldn't confirm it.

Here's what gets me.. YOU CAN'T SEE ANYTHING AT 4 WEEKS!! So how the heck could they say that!?!
 



Attached Files:







5-6.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

yay baby!! It must be a good Ultra Sound reader! haha many things we can't see, they can! Just the slightest grey/white spots and such can mean big things for baby! 

AFM temp increased day 2 after the huge drop, very excited that my O day will soon be confirmed by tomorrow morning if temp stays high! If I get day 3 of high temp, would I be 3 or 4 dpo?


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> yay baby!! It must be a good Ultra Sound reader! haha many things we can't see, they can! Just the slightest grey/white spots and such can mean big things for baby!
> 
> AFM temp increased day 2 after the huge drop, very excited that my O day will soon be confirmed by tomorrow morning if temp stays high! If I get day 3 of high temp, would I be 3 or 4 dpo?

Yeah...but I'm SIX weeks!! So baby is measuring behind which is a bad thing. Assuming that's correct anyway. I'm just hoping the measurements were off. :shrug:

Congrats on ovulating! You are officially in your 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

hm, maybe you are growing a little bundle? or not as far along as the doc. are saying? I am sure you and baby will be fine and healthy! And thanks, won't get too excited until I get my 3rd high temp tomorrow morning! And based on my cycles af is predicted to coe the 5th or 6th but that is way too early it means my luteal phase is too short to carry a pregnancy, so I am hoping my af isn't due until at least the 10th!


----------



## Jembug

Hey presh, I had a scan at what I thought was 6 weeks going by my lmp.
And they put me back by ten days!!! Had another scan at 12 weeks and I was still put back a week..... And there due date was right as she came bang on time.
Try not worry, I'm sure your little bean will be fine.
All I saw at five weeks was a circle too xx


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> Hey presh, I had a scan at what I thought was 6 weeks going by my lmp.
> And they put me back by ten days!!! Had another scan at 12 weeks and I was still put back a week..... And there due date was right as she came bang on time.
> Try not worry, I'm sure your little bean will be fine.
> All I saw at five weeks was a circle too xx

That's very reassuring! Thank you! I'm still definitely having symptoms and they seem to be getting worse, so I'm really not THAT worried. The doctor really should have handled that differently, though. What's the point in making me worry?!?! :dohh:


----------



## sunshine82

Hi! Just a quick msg to say hello! Ive been reading all of your updates this morning and good luck for those who are about to test, or going for next month.
:dust: and hope you mummys to be with your bfps are doing well!! 


Well as for me the lovely af arrived for me a week ago so I am now on cycle day 8 and our 2nd cycle. So think with my erratic cycles 30-37 days, im going to base my testing this month around that 37day so if im calculating it right I am going to test 10dpo on christmas day! Unfortunately my lovely oh has to work offshore this christmas 21st Dec- 5th Jan so would love to get our bfp earlier before he goes- what an amazing christmas present! :D
Still really trying hard to have a more relaxed approach this month, our first cycle last month really stressed me out and never want that to happen again, so relaxation is the key this month and would be an amazing month to happen- if we got our bfp this month, would be due Sept - I turn 30 end of August so an amazing 30th too- maybe this is meant to be the month, 

Have a good weekend 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Presh - congratulations on baby being where they should be. I'm sure they are all snug and fine in there. I'm glad we don't get a lot of early scans here. Too confusing.

Sunshine - I really hope you get a Xmas BFP. That would be so exciting. 

Good luck to everyone this month x


----------



## Elz

Morning ladies! Hope you're all well!
AF showed yesterday so I'm out for this cycle, and won't get a Christmas BFP :( But on the other hand, it seems that I'm back to a 28 day cycle and did ovulate when I predicted rather than when my phone app predicted I would, so onwards to cycle 4! DH was pretty upset when I told him AF had arrived and he said "maybe we can't have babies", but I'm keeping positive and I'm sure it'll happen for us when it's meant to happen! My next AF should be due on New Year's Eve, so getting a BFP then will be pretty awesome! If not, my birthday is at the end of next month, and that would be equally as nice!!
Good luck to you all in this cycle!
x


----------



## almosthere

Sorry Elz! But yes, what awesome BFP testings days you have to look forward to! GL!

AFM I was worrying because I had a temp drop below my coverline, and brown cm in my undies yesterday, HOWEVER, I seriously think I may be pregnant now, because my temp rose back up above cover line so it could have been my Implantation Dip right on time! Sooo worried if I do not get my BFP but keeping hopeful! I just have this weird feeling (can't even start to describe the feeling) unlike the other months that I am pregnant but not getting too excited because I have made myself think I was in the past,...haha


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Almosthere, sounds positive for implantation bleeding, are you 6dpo? I think implantation normally is 6-10 dpo although I could be wrong!

Good luck all!


----------



## almosthere

thanks, I am 5 or 6 dpo, I think I am 6 but FF says 5. hoping for my xmas bfp! i was sily and tested with an opk today and it had a line the same color as the day before I got my pos OPKS, dying to test on a hpt already but I know DH will be mad if i test this early! haha


----------



## almosthere

and i am thinking of testing on the 8th or 9th hehe =)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My AF is due 8-9th dec too almosthere. Imagine we got a BFP together? :)

X


----------



## almosthere

perfect bump buddies! oh I really hope that will be the case!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I completely forgot to say that DH surprised me with a new car on Friday! We've wanted a new car for a while now as ours was quite small and we knew we would need to before LO arrives. So he brought me one on Friday - it's not brand new but was a very good buy! Nice big FAMILY car :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Elz - sorry AF got you. GL with the next cycle :hugs:

Almost - Sounds promising. Let us know how you get on x

Sonia - what did u get? I so want a Quashqai but hubby won't let me. Boo


----------



## almosthere

aw sonia that is amazing news! AFM I wiped and got more brownish spotting, nervous it may be early AF, but not too down since I have had my temp rise up today, crossing my fingers its just day two of IB spotting!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sounds promising for IB almosthere. Fingers crossed for you!

I'm convinced I'm out this month. AF is due in 4-5 days. My cervix has stayed really high all cycle but since yesterday it's been really low closed and firm :( 

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds v promising altmosthere!

It's a Ford Fusion, 5 door, in black. It's lovely! A friend of mine has just brought a Qashqai and loves it!


----------



## almosthere

you are not out til the witch shows in full flow babybump!

sonia that is awsome, I have a hideous 2004 pt cruiser hahaha. personally, I dislike the appearance of the outside, although inside is spacious and nice. Can't be too much of a complainer as my parents bought it for my 16th birthday! however, hoping to one say get a kia sorento although an acura is my dream mommy car =)

Temp has hit the highest for me today. been constipated the past 4 days, crampy, maybe 2 days of IB, and afraid if I am pregnant it may be ectopic b.c I am still tender and sore in the lower right side...but trying to stay hopeful and keep my fingers crossed-although I was worried so much about something not being right that I did not sleep too well.

How is everyone else? how are our bump ladies? =)


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> you are not out til the witch shows in full flow babybump!
> 
> sonia that is awsome, I have a hideous 2004 pt cruiser hahaha. personally, I dislike the appearance of the outside, although inside is spacious and nice. Can't be too much of a complainer as my parents bought it for my 16th birthday! however, hoping to one say get a kia sorento although an acura is my dream mommy car =)
> 
> Temp has hit the highest for me today. been constipated the past 4 days, crampy, maybe 2 days of IB, and afraid if I am pregnant it may be ectopic b.c I am still tender and sore in the lower right side...but trying to stay hopeful and keep my fingers crossed-although I was worried so much about something not being right that I did not sleep too well.
> 
> How is everyone else? how are our bump ladies? =)

You probably ovulated from your right side and you are feeling your corpus luteum! After the egg is released it attaches to your ovary and puts out progesterone that keeps the baby alive until the placenta takes over. I saw mine on my ultrasound last week :winkwink: So let's hope that's what it is! You wouldn't be feeling any ectopic pains this early, I wouldn't think. So don't stress!!


----------



## almosthere

yay thanks I was waiting for you to come to my rescue! I feel better already. Also, found out it may be what you said or round ligament pain! I really think this is it! First cycle off BCPs was 28, last was 29, and today is day 28 of my cycle, so i am guessing this cycle would be at least a 30 dc but it would be too shrot a luteal phase i cannot get af untilthe 10th to have a 10 day lp! i will test the 10th if no af!


----------



## PreshFest

Almost, when are you testing?!? :shrug: I'm on pins and needles over here!!


----------



## almosthere

haha, I might test tomorrow at 8DPO since I think I implanted about 3-4 days ago, but 8dpo would be early, so maybe at 10DPO which would be in 4 days!


----------



## almosthere

I am on cd 29 today already, so assuming AF would be due the 10th for a 32 giving me a short 10 day LP


----------



## PreshFest

Yay! That's not too far away. And you might as well just go ahead and test at 8dpo! I did and got a bfn, but still... I got my bfp at 10dpo.

How are you handling the waiting?


----------



## almosthere

well I poas-but they were opk's haha. I am soooo bad, I have to stop wasting them, and they were not pos-i'de heard they can work as hpt but I was only 6 and 5 dpo, oops! Silly me =) Thinking of buying cheapies tn or tomorrow and start testing every day! I have a really good feeling about this month more so than others in the past! And could you check my chart? I started temping late, but caught my ov and think I caught my implantation dip too! Think I finally fig out how to post my chart!


----------



## PreshFest

I used the Answer Early Result tests when I got my bfp this time and I got my hcg level tested the same day and it was 12... So it's definitely sensitive enough, I'd say!

Your chart looks GREAT!! I'd say it definitely got ovulation and the implantation dip!!!!! :happydance: Wahoo!!!


----------



## almosthere

I hope you are right!! :happydance: :yipee::dance:


----------



## almosthere

how are you feeling?!


----------



## almosthere

and how is everyone else too!!!???? this thread has gotten very quite lately, I miss chit chattin with you all!


----------



## PreshFest

I'm doing well! I've just been SO tired which is really hard with a 20 month old at home... And I've been pretty nauseous lately so I have to eat constantly. But it's all manageable! Even though it's not ectopic, I've still managed to keep myself worried and I'm just waiting for something to go wrong.... Hopefully after my scan next week I won't worry as much.


----------



## almosthere

I will be very excited for you to get into your second tri so you can relax more!


----------



## almosthere

ok just tested at most likely 7dpo although could be 8dpo and a stark white neg =( hoping it is just too early....


----------



## almosthere

still think i am preg and can't wait to test tomorrow, pulling a sneaky behind dh's back b.c i just can't wait anymore. one test a day please and thank you! hehe


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ha Ha good luck AT x


----------



## almosthere

okay update, after sex last night, wiped and had lots of pink pink pink...think this happened to me a day or 2 before af last month, but hoping it is a bfp. sex was extra good last night due to intense sensitivity so not sure if that is a good sign, bfn at 9dpo this am, no af yet. trying to stay hopeful, but this pink cm is throwing me off... =(


----------



## Soniamillie01

When is AF due hun? X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

almosthere said:


> okay update, after sex last night, wiped and had lots of pink pink pink...think this happened to me a day or 2 before af last month, but hoping it is a bfp. sex was extra good last night due to intense sensitivity so not sure if that is a good sign, bfn at 9dpo this am, no af yet. trying to stay hopeful, but this pink cm is throwing me off... =(

I had pink CM right before my AF was due with Kai. I was sure AF was on its way but it never showed :thumbup: Plenty of hope left for you.


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> okay update, after sex last night, wiped and had lots of pink pink pink...think this happened to me a day or 2 before af last month, but hoping it is a bfp. sex was extra good last night due to intense sensitivity so not sure if that is a good sign, bfn at 9dpo this am, no af yet. trying to stay hopeful, but this pink cm is throwing me off... =(

I also had a bfn on 9dpo... So hang in there! Hopefully tomorrow will be your big day..........:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies!

and sonia it is due somewhere between the 10th and the 14th. I would say closer to the 10th b.c i think i have a short lp.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Still in with a chance x


----------



## mazndave

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is good and looking forward to Christmas? 

Feel like I haven't commented on here in ages, thought I'd try and come on less in the hope my cycle will pass quicker! I think it's worked, on CD24 now and doesn't seem that long ago that I was CD1! Wish that I could test in 4 days knowing that I was regular, but I'm holding off until at least CD38 which will be Xmas Eve! (unless I get AF before then that is) I won't be too despondant if it is a BFN though as don't think I Ov'd until CD35 last cycle. Will try again on CD45 which will be New Year's Eve (again, unless AF has got me before then)

I don't mind getting a BFN this time to be honest, it at least makes it easier not having to try to explain why I'm not drinking on NYE (this would be noticed, I like a few on NYE!!) I am only saying this on the condition that the powers that be let me have my BFP next time though!

Almosthere, I have my fingers crossed that this is the cycle for you. Only a few more days to wait to find out. And Sonia, glad to see that the B6 is extending that LP for you, good luck with getting that amazing Xmas present you want! 

Happy to see that all pregnancies are progressing well, can't wait to see some more scan piccies!

Much love x


----------



## almosthere

thanks maz, I tested this am fmu as usual and yet another BFN and I am already at 10dpo. Assuming I am officially out, AF should arrive by tomorrow or by the 14th the latest. The one good thing I can take from a BFN is finding out the length of my LP. Do any of you ladies know if my LP can vary by cycle? 

Also, I just checked and I am on a 32DC, so long! My last cycle was only 29! haha.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Almosthere, yes your Luteal phase can change per cycle, if you ovulated late which I think you did, on day 22 your cycle should be Atleast 32 days as need a 10 day Luteal phase at least for implantation. Your still not out!


----------



## almosthere

feel like I am out but thanks for the hope! thinking of just waiting for af at this point to stop wasting tests..


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope she stays away for you.

I'm now cd11 and hubby and I are apparently 'really going to try' this month which makes me wonder what we've been doing for the last 4 months! But we are away tomorrow at in-laws till Monday and then I am away wednesday - Friday night which would be bang on ovulation according to FF, so think we need to 'dose' up before I'm away!

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to Xmas?


----------



## Elz

Good morning ladies! How is everybody? It feels like ages since I was last on BnB, so I've just spent a good half an hour catching up on your posts!!

Almost - there's still hope! You're not out until AF shows!!

Bump ladies - I'm excited to see scan photos so make sure that you post them on here when you get them!

Well I'm on CD8 today. It's funny, AF came on the same day that I bought a couple of HPT's, how cruel! lol but at least I've got some ready for when I need them now. I can't believe Christmas is only 2 weeks away! I am nowhere near ready!! I think I need to pull my finger out and get buying prezzies before it's too late! lol However, I am starting to feel Christmassy so I think I'm going to enjoy this cycle, forget about TTC and just go with the flow! I'm just hoping this will be our last Christmas before we have a LO! I've been so tempted to buy little santa outfits - they're just too cute!

Good luck Almost and anybody else in their 2WW x


----------



## miss malteser

Hi ladies,

How is everybody? I´ve been trying to stay away from bnb as much as possible in order to try not to get too TTC obsessed this month! 

Well I´m cd14 at the moment so hopefully will be ovulating within the next 2-3 days so we´re trying to make lots of BD time this weekend! If all goes well I should be testing on Christmas Day which could make for an amazing christmas or a really rubbish one if AF arrives on Christmas Eve.

Almost, there are lots of ladies who don´t get a BFP until 14dpo so you´re definitely not out yet. Personally I would stop testing until then to avoid getting too down about the whole thing.

Sonia, good luck "really" trying this month!

Elz, I did all my Christmas shopping on Monday so I´m definitely another one who leaves it very late to get into the christmas spirit!

Maz, good luck trying to wait until Xmas Eve to test. Hope the two weeks fly by!

x


----------



## almosthere

morning ladies, well I should have taken miss mal's advice, but I got it after I caved in tested again. another bfn, but when I took the cover off, I noticed some red ink right on the white strip, but next to the blue, perhaps just extra ink? hmm.....


----------



## Soniamillie01

Maybe give it a day or two and then re test Almosthere?

I'm all done for Christmas, have been for a few weeks now. We have such a big family that we have to start early to make sure we get it all on and spread the cost! Plus 13 b'days between now and Christmas - joy!

We are cd12 and can't do opk's as away at the inlaws until tomorrow, no real ovulation symptoms x


----------



## almosthere

too bad you can't do opks, sounds like you may be able to test around xmas time, woohoo!

AFM brown spotting after I tested today, like right after ugh! haha. pretty sure af will show in the next couple days, handling it okay I guess, upset, but what good is it going to do being negative? so on to a january BFP for me, as I am sure I won't even OV until early January...hoping I OV sooner than CD22 though, that was a killer wait!

GL to all those waiting to OV =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes, we would be due AF on Christmas day so would test that morning, and am hoping that all the pre Christmas chaos will keep ne away from testing. Am back from the in laws now and opk negative but getting stronger, so hoping tomorrow or Tuesday so cd14 or 15, in a way I hope it's tomorrow as away from Wednesday to Friday so may miss it :( we are trying to get lots of bd'ing in before i go away.

Off to Birmingham Wednesday for work Christmas lunch then driving from there to Norwich and then back Friday! So many miles but my sister is coming home with me Friday, she lives in norwich so have her here for a few days which will be lovely - she is only 9.

Almosthere - sounds as though AF could be coming BUT some do have the brown spotting before BFP so not out yet.


----------



## almosthere

brown is turning to more of a dark brown and red, it got heavier this afternoon, counting today as CD1, hoping to OV no later than Jan 1st! So much for being able to get drunk for new years tho...o well, baby is worth it!!!! Hope 4th try is the charm!


----------



## almosthere

and that is awesome you get to test christmas day, amazing!!!! jealous & hoping you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope so to! I now see what DH meant about 'really' trying - he's not left mr alone since Thursday !


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> I hope so to! I now see what DH meant about 'really' trying - he's not left mr alone since Thursday !

:haha:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost - don't give up just yet x

Sonia - how great would it be to get a Xmas BFP :)

Miss M, MnD & Elz - good luck x


----------



## Soniamillie01

It would be amazing. Just going to wait and see - fingers crossed x


----------



## mazndave

CD27 now, getting closer to testing date, 12 more sleeps til Xmas Eve!

Eeek, that's actually worried me now, I should be wrapping presents and writing cards instead of being on here, but I really can't be bothered!:xmas1:

Almost, sorry to hear that the :witch: got you, onwards and upwards for next time. All the more fun in trying though :sex: ha!!!!

Hope everyone doing a Xmas test get's their bfp. I think I might try and take mine in secret and if it is positive, might wrap it up and put it under the tree as an extra pressie for hubby! (I'll make sure the lid is back on tight:haha:) Don't think it will be though, for some reason I reckon I'll be on at least cycle 6 before I get my eggo preggo!!

Emz - Happy Birthday to Kai!

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

mazndave said:


> Emz - Happy Birthday to Kai!
> 
> xx

Awwwwww thank u Hun. We've been at winter wonderland, Hyde Park all afternoon. Just got in. I'm Sooooooo tired.

That's a great idea about wrapping the BFP up. Really hope u get to do it x x x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies! hope all are doing well...just an update, I got my cd1 wrong, it is actually today, FULL FLOWING B-WITCH is here-along with a cold =(. Hoping to get lucky this dec/jan whenever ov will be, going to opk again, and maybe one more time if this 4th round of TTC does not work, but after the 3rd month of opks i am going to stop buying them, so pricey and I bet I can pin point my most fertile days after getting 3 months of pos opks anyway. GL to everyone else still trying and hope our pregnant buddies are doing well with baby!!!


----------



## miss malteser

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update. I´m cd17 and still waiting to ov :wacko:. Last month I ovulated on cd 17 and the month before on cd19 so I was hoping that this month it would be around cd15 or 16, slowly getting back to normal after stopping BCP but it doesn´t seem to be the case. I always get quite strong ov pains the day before but they still haven´t started yet. AF ALWAYS arrives on cd 29 so I´m guessing thats me out for this month already as my luteal phase is going to be too short again. I can´t believe that I´m counting myself out and I haven´t even ov´d yet but it looks like that´s how its going to be :cry:.

Emz-happy birthday to your little one. 
Almost-sorry to hear about AF. Things sounded so promising this month.

Good luck to those in the 2WW xx


----------



## almosthere

miss malteser said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update. I´m cd17 and still waiting to ov :wacko:. Last month I ovulated on cd 17 and the month before on cd19 so I was hoping that this month it would be around cd15 or 16, slowly getting back to normal after stopping BCP but it doesn´t seem to be the case. I always get quite strong ov pains the day before but they still haven´t started yet. AF ALWAYS arrives on cd 29 so I´m guessing thats me out for this month already as my luteal phase is going to be too short again. I can´t believe that I´m counting myself out and I haven´t even ov´d yet but it looks like that´s how its going to be :cry:.
> 
> Emz-happy birthday to your little one.
> Almost-sorry to hear about AF. Things sounded so promising this month.
> 
> Good luck to those in the 2WW xx

you never know, perhaps your AF could be pushed back as it did so with mine my 3rd AF off bcps! I believe I had a 12 day LP...would that be correct even though day 11 and 12 were spotting? Anywho, counting down the days to my new cycle so I can start OPKing soon! I only have 9 left and OVd on cd 22 last cycle, so when should I start OPKing? I was thinking the 13th or the 14th...

& emz how old did your LO turn?! :flower:


----------



## miss malteser

> you never know, perhaps your AF could be pushed back as it did so with mine my 3rd AF off bcps!

Maybe, but this is my 4th cycle off BCP and the only change I´ve had each month has been my ov date which has been getting closer to cd14 each time. My cycle length has hardly changed. I guess I´ll find out on cd29 - Christmas Day.

cd1 is the first day of proper AF flow, not spotting.


----------



## almosthere

okay, great to know my LP is not just 10 days then, but 12, yay! & I wish you the best of luck, hoping you OV soon and somehow your LP lengthens. 

I had another question. My periods have been SO light, lasting only 1 real day with some kind of flow, then my second day doesn't last long and gets back to being spotting. Can this be a bad sign I cannot get pregnant-it being too short/and minimul blood flow?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies! hope all are doing well...just an update, I got my cd1 wrong, it is actually today, FULL FLOWING B-WITCH is here-along with a cold =(. Hoping to get lucky this dec/jan whenever ov will be, going to opk again, and maybe one more time if this 4th round of TTC does not work, but after the 3rd month of opks i am going to stop buying them, so pricey and I bet I can pin point my most fertile days after getting 3 months of pos opks anyway. GL to everyone else still trying and hope our pregnant buddies are doing well with baby!!!

Ugh! Sorry it got you!!!! On to next month! I'm totally cheering you on, haha. Just remember that next time you guys are :sex: hahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies!

Sorry to hear the witch arrived Almosthere! My periods have been quite light and short since being off BCP so guess it's relatively normal. Everyone is different.

I'm now cd15, last month ovulated cd 15 and month before cd16. My opk's have been getting stronger up to and included yesterday but not quite positive and then today nothing, so faint so I wonder if I ovulated yesterday after my opk, overnight? I did have some cramping last night and a temp dip yesterday and rise today so hoping so. Any thoughts? We have bd'd so much this month, sorry if tmi but since cd 9, now on 15 we've has sex 15 times! I hope those swimmers catch my egg this month!

I've been back to see the breast consultant today re the ulcer that won't heal. Good news is that biopsy came back clear and have had an ultrasound today and all clear :) 

I am away from tomorrow in birmingham then onto Norwich till Friday and then have a busy weekend but will try to get online where I can :( hope everyone keeps well and hope to hear some good news when I am back.


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch arrived Almosthere! My periods have been quite light and short since being off BCP so guess it's relatively normal. Everyone is different.
> 
> I'm now cd15, last month ovulated cd 15 and month before cd16. My opk's have been getting stronger up to and included yesterday but not quite positive and then today nothing, so faint so I wonder if I ovulated yesterday after my opk, overnight? I did have some cramping last night and a temp dip yesterday and rise today so hoping so. Any thoughts? We have bd'd so much this month, sorry if tmi but since cd 9, now on 15 we've has sex 15 times! I hope those swimmers catch my egg this month!
> 
> I've been back to see the breast consultant today re the ulcer that won't heal. Good news is that biopsy came back clear and have had an ultrasound today and all clear :)
> 
> I am away from tomorrow in birmingham then onto Norwich till Friday and then have a busy weekend but will try to get online where I can :( hope everyone keeps well and hope to hear some good news when I am back.

Good luck!!! I will definitely be checking in on Christmas morning to see if you got your bfp!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Glad everything went well for you Sonia. It must be such a relief x

Almost - sorry AF got you x

I'd never even heard of a luteal phase before this thread. I would have had not a clue lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

That's good news about the ulcer Sonia :)

Sounds like you probably did ovulate yesterday like you say. If so you are certainly in with a good chance after all that BDing! How have you found the time mrs?! ;)

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Believe me I don't know! And we've been away this weekend and the in-lass but hubby has not left me alone ;) last attempt tonight as away tomorrow but hoping we've done enough! Do think I ovulated yetersay as the opk is now so faint compared to yesterday, and I have been drinking loads so perhaps watered down a little.

So hope everyone has some good news soon and those with bump already are doing well. Christmas day cannot come soon enough! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

*in-laws


----------



## almosthere

gl sonia!


----------



## miss malteser

15 times in 6 days??? OMG!! We´ve DTD every night (once!) for the last 9-10 days and I´m shattered!


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> *in-laws

Glad you clarified that... I figured in-lass was some UK term that I had never heard of! Haha :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

Alright ladies, I am back on the baby making bandwagon, AF officially ended spotting and all last night! Really hoping to be pregnant by the time I am on vacation with family. I was obv. hoping to be pregnant before, as my belly ring is out, meaning parents are probably going to question why I took it out and if I am pregnant. My mother is always asking and bugging me about when we are going to have a baby. I plan on just telling her I decided I was too old for it and grew out of the belly ring, maybe it will trick her and work as I already took out my cartilage peircing a bit ago too. Kind of thinking if I should see if the ring still can go back in, what do you think I should do, should I put it back in if it fits or no?! What a dilemma. 

Also, I am sick with either allergies in the winter..uuuhh? haha or a cold with ltos of sneezing. hoping this does not affect my chances of conceiving. Also, must sound odd but I think I may have an ear infection coming my way, and a bit happy b.c then I can be on antibiotics and have a real excuse to not drink this christmas/new years with my friends! haha. It sounds rediculous I know, but all my friends ever want to do is drink and go bar hopping, they are just in a different phase of life than me..and most of my girl friends are at least a year younger if not two. ugh sorry for the ranting, feels good to get it all out though =)

GL again sonia, really hoping you get your xmas wish! and hope all other ladies are doing well =)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I kept my belly bar in during my 1st pregnancy x


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Alright ladies, I am back on the baby making bandwagon, AF officially ended spotting and all last night! Really hoping to be pregnant by the time I am on vacation with family. I was obv. hoping to be pregnant before, as my belly ring is out, meaning parents are probably going to question why I took it out and if I am pregnant. My mother is always asking and bugging me about when we are going to have a baby. I plan on just telling her I decided I was too old for it and grew out of the belly ring, maybe it will trick her and work as I already took out my cartilage peircing a bit ago too. Kind of thinking if I should see if the ring still can go back in, what do you think I should do, should I put it back in if it fits or no?! What a dilemma.
> 
> Also, I am sick with either allergies in the winter..uuuhh? haha or a cold with ltos of sneezing. hoping this does not affect my chances of conceiving. Also, must sound odd but I think I may have an ear infection coming my way, and a bit happy b.c then I can be on antibiotics and have a real excuse to not drink this christmas/new years with my friends! haha. It sounds rediculous I know, but all my friends ever want to do is drink and go bar hopping, they are just in a different phase of life than me..and most of my girl friends are at least a year younger if not two. ugh sorry for the ranting, feels good to get it all out though =)
> 
> GL again sonia, really hoping you get your xmas wish! and hope all other ladies are doing well =)

I had the flu when I ovulated last time and I still got pregnant. So don't worry about it. Just keep BDing no matter what. My husband and I both had it, but we were committed to the cause and got it done! Haha. 

And as for your mom... can't you just tell her you're trying? Maybe then she would stay off your case a little. You could also tell her your belly ring fell out and you just decided to not put it back in. Or that you didn't put it back in in time and it started to close up or something... :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

preshfest- thanks for the ideas with the ring, I think they are great!

& it would just make things worse if my mom knew, because then she would bug me constantly asking if I am pregnant yet and it would just stress me out even more! I feel like it would be best for DH and I to keep the whole ttc thing on the DL until we get preg and are in our second tri. I am also not that close with my mom, we hang out a lot, but I don't feel comfortable sharing things with her-sad I cannot, but it is just they way it is! I hope my future children can be super close to me and feel like they can tall me anything =)


----------



## almosthere

and omgsh you are almost 2 months already, soo crazy how fast time flies!


----------



## PreshFest

I know, it's crazy! I have a scan tomorrow....starting to get nervous. I really do think my symptoms are getting worse, so I'm sure baby is doing just fine!
:xmas8:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope tomorrow goes well x


----------



## miss malteser

Almost, I´d just keep the ring in for now. I don´t think you´d have to take it out until your first scan (I had an ultrasound on my kidneys a few years ago and they made me take mine out). Even then, you could probably put it back in and leave it until it became uncomfortable.

Presh, good luck with the scan.

I´m cd19 and still no sign of ov :nope:


----------



## almosthere

miss mal. don't worry about O...I didn't ov til cd22 last cycle!!! AFM thought AF was done 2 days ago, but last night after sex dark pink came out, then this am after sex, fresh red! guess i am still getting used to these new af cycles off BCPS...ickyyy. Sry for tmi, just frustrates me, grosses me out lol. 

And preshfest GL today although I am sure you don't even need it, can't wait to find out the sex, or are you going to wait til birthday to find out?!


----------



## PreshFest

Haha... I am so not one of those people that could wait until the bday to find out. With my daughter I found out at 16 weeks because I couldn't wait until 20!! I already have a scan scheduled for 11.5 weeks and you bet I'll be asking them to check then!!! I know they won't see anything, but I have to have them take a peek! :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

hehe, I could not stand to wait til birthday time either!! I already want to know now and I am not even pregnant yet! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Jembug

Presh they can find out at 12 weeks coz a friend did for medical reasons! So you never know?
Goodluck everyone xx


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> Presh they can find out at 12 weeks coz a friend did for medical reasons! So you never know?
> Goodluck everyone xx

My sister actually found out at 10wks that she was having a boy.. I guess he was in perfect position so it was very apparent. So lucky she was!!! Too bad 8weeks is too early or I'd have them check today! haha. Yes.. I am THAT impatient :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

yes well i heard there is some new amazing technology that makes you able to fnd out VERY soon, like maybe even 8 weeks! but perhaps it is 10...but amazing as it used to be 3 months (or so i think)!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, sorry I've been quiet, am away and grabbing ten minutes whilst I can! 

I am cd17/18 and 3 dpo according to my symptoms / thoughts, although FF hasn't detected ovulation yet but I have been a bit hit and miss with temping. No symptoms really but know it would be too early for any really, I am actually feeling really good for a change, normally feel tired, up and down, irritable etc but feel amazing. Maybe it's the season and all that - loving Christmas this year!

Hope all is well with everyone. 

Almosthere - my AF has been like that last two cycles


----------



## almosthere

Yes, I think my AF did the same thing last month, but I have such a bad memory to actually remember! Hope you got your sticky bean sonia, and you are so close to testing!!! (compared to me who is waiting to OV...=) )


----------



## miss malteser

Hi ladies,

Everyone has been very quiet on here recently. Hope you´re all ok and busy getting those last minute purchases done!

Sonia, did FF finally confirm ov? That would make you 6dpo today - less than a week until you can test!!

FF finally confirmed my ov today and puts me at 3dpo BUT I normally get quite sharp ov pains for an hour or so the day before ov(according to FF) but this month I got the exact same pains on Friday night (when I was supposedly 1dpo) which is a bit strange. Also, although I have had a temp rise they are still a LOT lower than normal. The last three days have been between 36.41 and 36.47 whilst after ov they are normally above 36.6! Maybe the cold nights are affecting my BBT! 

Anyway, I´m just happy that I have ovulated and even though I don´t think there´s much chance of a bfp this month (if my cycle is 28 days again, my lp will be only 9 days) at least I know that my probs with late ov and short lp should be treatable with supplements.

I look forward to hearing from you all soon x


----------



## PreshFest

Hi everyone.. My scan on Thursday didn't go so well. Baby is still measuring almost two weeks behind and it's heart rate is very slow. It could go either way still, but I will most likely miscarry :(. So I'm just sitting back, waiting for the cramping and bleeding to start, but hoping it doesn't :(


----------



## Jembug

Aghh presh, thinking of you, hope your little bean keeps growing.
Will you get another scan xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

PreshFest said:


> Hi everyone.. My scan on Thursday didn't go so well. Baby is still measuring almost two weeks behind and it's heart rate is very slow. It could go either way still, but I will most likely miscarry :(. So I'm just sitting back, waiting for the cramping and bleeding to start, but hoping it doesn't :(

Oh presh :hugs:

Really hope your LO keeps growing 

Have you got another scan in a couple of weeks?

X


----------



## PreshFest

My next scan isn't until jan 10. I already had it scheduled for the genetic testing. No one would send me for another scan just to check on baby since nothing can be done anyway. Would have been nice for ME, though!


----------



## almosthere

let's keep positive preshfest, your little bean can beat the odds!! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Presh - hope you're ok and that your little beanie keeps strong. Sending really positive thoughts your way x 

Yes - FF did pick up on ovulation at day 15 so can test Christmas eve!!! I'm annoyed with myself as left my thermometer in norwich, so have another but it's only one decimal place so temping out for now!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Soniamillie01 said:


> Presh - hope you're ok and that your little beanie keeps strong. Sending really positive thoughts your way x
> 
> Yes - FF did pick up on ovulation at day 15 so can test Christmas eve!!! I'm annoyed with myself as left my thermometer in norwich, so have another but it's only one decimal place so temping out for now!

Hope you get your christmas wish Sonia :)

Fingers crossed...

X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Presh, hope your little bean hangs on in there x x


----------



## miss malteser

Try to stay positive Presh. If on your first scan about a month ago they noticed it was two weeks behind and still is only two now, that suggests that your little bean is still growing and developing.

Good luck


----------



## almosthere

good point malteser! And sonia that is wonderful, so close now!!!! eeeek! 

afm on CD 8 for me. Only have 9 OPKS which apparently expired after 20 days of opening them b.c i used them last cycle-do you ladies think that is false and they will work properly? They have been sealed in a shared plastic container, hoping they will work! I plan on testing starting the 13th and then every other day until I see a progression getting closer and then test back to back each day. I will be on vacation and my AF may or may not show while I am on vaca, hoping it doesn't, what wonderful news it would be to find out I am pregnant while in another country! very romantic celebration could be held. I am not packing tests, but will have access to purchase one while away if af is a no show!!! Hoping I can get my new years wish!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not sure on the opk's to be honest. Mine all come individually wrapped.

I'm mow cd21, 6dpo and feeling odd today. I was shopping today with my mum and had to stop and sit down as had such bad tummy ache, in the end I had to come home and have just woken up, that was 3 hours ago. Still have a tummy ache, it's not sharp pains just achy, more to right then left which I think was the side I ovulated on. Hoping it's a good sign! Roll on Saturday so I can test, 5 sleeps!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Ooooh, sounds good sonia! :)

Good luck

X


----------



## almosthere

veryyy promising sonia, bet this is it for you!!! eeeeeek!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm not sure, trying so hard not to get my hopes up, we definite gave it alot (!) so hope so x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, guessing everyone is busy preparing for Christmas as very quiet last few days, hope everyone is ok.

No change for me, now 8dpo, tummy aches have gone. I have still been temping with another thermometer but not recording and my temps are all over the place, up, down, up, down etc. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi all, guessing everyone is busy preparing for Christmas as very quiet last few days, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> No change for me, now 8dpo, tummy aches have gone. I have still been temping with another thermometer but not recording and my temps are all over the place, up, down, up, down etc.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Hi Sonia. Fingers crossed for your Christmas BFP. 

I think I'm now 2DPO. Im convinced I ovulated early this month on CD10 but my shortest cycle has been 25 days so that sounds about right. We managed to BD CD 4, 8, 9, 10, 12. So hopefully we have managed to catch the egg. Somebody mentioned that it sounds as though we have done the smep method of TTC - but without realising. Going to carry on and BD every other day now just incase ovulation didnt happen the other day.

You'll have to update us when you test - not long now!

X


----------



## almosthere

im so excited to hear your results sonia!!


----------



## miss malteser

Hi ladies,

I´ll be flying back to the UK for Christmas tomorrow and won´t be able to get on bnb until the 30th as my family have no idea we´re TTC (although since we got married I´m pretty sure they´ve been expecting it!) and I don´t want them to catch me on here!

I´m 6dpo today but definitely not expecting a BFP this time round because AF is due on Christmas Day which would only give me a 9 day lp. :nope:

I hope you all have a lovely Christmas (especially Sonia - we all want some good news from you, and Presh - praying that we don´t get any bad news) and I can´t wait for the rest of you to test early in the new year.

Here´s to some 2012 babies :drunk:


----------



## almosthere

will miss you missm!

AFM started my OPK's today! not even close to positive, so doing them every other day in hope I catch an earlier O than last cycle! 

FX for your missm even though you feel out, and of course FX for sonia and presh!


----------



## sunshine82

Presh- thinking of you hope everything goes well :hugs:

Sonia- GL for testing day- not long now!!

Sorry havent been online much, I have been reading all your posts and hope everyone is well

Well as for me, my lovely oh has had to go back offshore today for next two week so he is gone for xmas and new year :( Would really really love to have some happy news for us both this christmas, we are on 2nd cycle attempt and we have been trying trying trying :blush:

I could be anywhere from around 4dpo- 8dpo or anywhere in between - as said before have quite wacky cycles from 29-37 days, the past two months have been 37 days so maybe they have regulated to that- still too long for my liking though- i may see doctor if not successful soon.
With the cycles in mind this month me and oh bd as much as we could to try cover all our bases and bd on cds 8/11/14/16/17/19/20/22/23/24, i know some say not to bd too much but hey....
I am having some symptoms already which makes me inclined to thinking I am probably nearer the 8dpo rather than 4. My symptoms have been a bit wierd but I just have a feeling this could be our month (dont want to build up hopes though) Symptoms have been mild af type cramping, aching bruised feel to bbs, tingly nipples, my sinuses were burning like mad the last two days felt like my nose was on fire, I have been very emotional, aching sides and some twinges- Yday at work eating a bowl of chicken soup half way through tasted of blood (gross sorry!) had to throw it out! I have been needing the loo lots, and this wierd fizzy like feeling in my belly which I cant describe! Woke up last night in a hot sweat had to get up and put cold water over my neck and arms to cool me down! Sorry to list them all, just wondered if these could be signs this is our month!!!??

Anyway, I hope you all are ready for christmas and looking forward to the break. 

Take care xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sunshine - that sounds positive! Good luck for testing!

I'm 8dpo and now starting to think I'm out. Don't know why I think that just trying I guess to not get my hopes up too much? Only two more days to testing as FF says to test Christmas eve, although will try so hard to wait till Xmas morning but then think better off with the disappointment Christmas eve than Christmas day???

I've not had a very good day. Don't want to sound nasty but four people I know have all had their babies either late yesterday / today. I am so pleased for each of them as they deserve it so much - a friend had a little girl after 73 hours in labour, 2 days late. Another 5 days late 26 hours labour, little boy. Lady next door, 5 weeks early and has been poorly so been on hospital and had a c section yesterday (5lb 10oz) and my husbands friends wife, 4 days early. Don't get me wrong I am pleased for them but four picture messages one after the other was a bit too much to take :(


----------



## sunshine82

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sunshine - that sounds positive! Good luck for testing!
> 
> I'm 8dpo and now starting to think I'm out. Don't know why I think that just trying I guess to not get my hopes up too much? Only two more days to testing as FF says to test Christmas eve, although will try so hard to wait till Xmas morning but then think better off with the disappointment Christmas eve than Christmas day???
> 
> I've not had a very good day. Don't want to sound nasty but four people I know have all had their babies either late yesterday / today. I am so pleased for each of them as they deserve it so much - a friend had a little girl after 73 hours in labour, 2 days late. Another 5 days late 26 hours labour, little boy. Lady next door, 5 weeks early and has been poorly so been on hospital and had a c section yesterday (5lb 10oz) and my husbands friends wife, 4 days early. Don't get me wrong I am pleased for them but four picture messages one after the other was a bit too much to take :(

Hi Sonia thanks for the reply :hugs:
I know what mean with the "when to test" dilemma, on one hand you dont want to be disappointed on christmas day but then if you dont test you could be getting bfp and would go on to have the most amazing christmas day ever! Aww I really hope that you get your bfp Sonia, that would be amazing whenever you choose to test. And im sure you still in with a chance this month, its not over until the dreaded witch arrives..... I shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you Sonia, I may decided yet to test on xmas day if my symptoms carry on as I could be 12dpo then rather than the 8dpo worst case scenario....... what a day that could turn out to be eh!

I also agree what you say with everyone else around having baby news, when you want something so much it really can hurt, and 4 picture msgs it does hit hard in a day, but im sure you will get some happy news soon too honey, we just need to hold on in there, im sending you lots of babydust!

xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah sunshine thanks hun, you've cheered me up.
I hope that one of us gets a BFP on Xmas day! Will so be checking! I'll hold out if you can too?


----------



## sunshine82

Your very welcome hun, thanks for supporting me too, means alot. :hugs:
I'll hold out for xmas day testing too if im only 8dpo you never know it may work lol if not it will be 29th and almost new year!!! :) But I reckon going to try xmas day now and we will be hoping for a double xmas day bfp then!!! Ahhhh 4 more days to wait :D x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm with you there, Christmas day here we come!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck ladies. I'm looking forward to hearing your news :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

what emz said!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not impressed! I'm 9dpo and have started to spot, it's like very light pink / brown in my very creamy cm, not due AF till Sunday. Am hoping it's implantation but think it's too late???


----------



## almosthere

ib can occur as late as the time af is do or even after or so i've heard! FX!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Let's hope so, don't feel positive though :( x


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Sonia, I think i have read that Pink can be implantation!! That sounds really positive for you!!! GL hun! xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I had light pink with Kai. GL x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah thanks ladies, I hope it is but feeling really not positive at all now. We shall we, what turns up Christmas morning (not from Santa, he he), if not before!

Seriously starting to wonder when it will be our turn. All the girls at work were asking today 'when are we going to have a little Sonia?' I brushed it off bit secretly was so upset inside. 

I'll be fine, I love Xmas and finishing work tomorrow at 12 x


----------



## Soniamillie01

definitely AF! Cycle length 24 :( ovulation day 15 Luteal phase 9. The only think that seems to be consistent is my ovulation day, my Luteal phase is back down to 9 days again so not sure the b6 is doing anything although it did extend it last month! What to try now!


----------



## sunshine82

Oh I am sorry Sonia :hugs: hope you are okay. Im not sure what to suggest with regards to the LP, can you see the doctor and see what they recommend, there maybe other alternatives they can suggest? Im not as clued up as the other ladies on here with charting cycles etc.


Its really frustrating isnt it- I just wish I had a "NORMAL" cycle but I have the opposite problem really long cycles last two 37 days- think I shall be heading to doctors in new year. Am I right in thinking Clomid is what the gp can prescribe for bringing forward OV and shorten cycle length?

Take care Sonia and your BFP will come! xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Clomid will bring on ovulation so I guess potentially earlier so the Luteal phase will be longer? I have read that soy isoflavones can do the same when taken on certain cycle days I.e cd 5-9 and that's it but don't know much about it.

I don't think they'll give me anything as apparently normal cycles are 21-35 days, so mine being 24 would be normal and the b6 should help the LP, I may actually stop taking that this month and see what happens as some say it can have the opposite effect. 

Ah why aren't things easy!


----------



## Elz

Sorry to hear AF came Sonia. I really hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies! 

Sonia, I hear you with the frustration of when will it be your turn, but we all have to stay positive for ourselves and for each other! Your time will come!! And hopefully all other ladies on here still waiting <3 

AFM dtd tonight, DH was like a kid at a candy store ready to play from the minute I got home We are cd 12 today, DH predicts OV 4 days from now, I say Christmas day it is going to happen!! He bought me 8 single opks at the dollar store as I am worried my others are dried up and expired like the box says. This opk was a lot darker than the other brand that is expired. I had a huge temp dip today, but could this be because I temped 3 hours earlier than usual? Had no choice, had to get up around 7am to nanny! Anywho, based on my opk really hoping for an early ov-noticed EWCM for the first time today, sooo happy to see it! I only noticed when checking my cervical position and did not dtd last night so pretty sure it was not old spermies chillin in there. Oh, sorry for the rant, missed B&B today!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Girls hope you are all okay.

I really feel like crying, as you know I have been having lots of symptoms. Yesterday even worse hurting bbs, tummy muscles felt tight and burning, hot flush at work etc etc.

This morning I was woken by af type cramping, went to loo and nothing there, went back to bed took paracetamol and hour later had a bit of blood staining on undies (sorry tmi) so thought oh well heres af (if this is af i am having a 30 day cycle last two been 37) so put on pad and checked a while later and i have pinky and red on pad, its not lots but there. But now its stopped I am so scared because I thought implantation was just a spot. The pains eased off now. Is this AF do you think.

Id love some advice right now I feel like crying :cry:


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Girls hope you are all okay.

I really feel like crying, as you know I have been having lots of symptoms. Yesterday even worse hurting bbs, tummy muscles felt tight and burning, hot flush at work etc etc.

This morning I was woken by af type cramping, went to loo and nothing there, went back to bed took paracetamol and hour later had a bit of blood staining on undies (sorry tmi) so thought oh well heres af (if this is af i am having a 30 day cycle last two been 37 and im sure i ovulated last saturday so this would be too soon i think I am 7dpo) so put on pad and checked a while later and i have pinky and red on pad, its not lots but theres enough for me to think af. But now its stopped I am so scared because I thought implantation was just a spot. The pains eased off now. Is this AF do you think.

Id love some advice right now I feel like crying :(

Thank you xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sunshine - mine has been exactly the same, my temp hasn't dropped yet so just waiting to see if AF does fully arrive. So frustrating!

Almosthere - good luck x


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Sonia, Im sat here worrying myself a bit because it is too much coincidence of how I have been feeling the last couple of days. Hmmm. Just went loo again and browny like cm when wiped (Sorry tmi) not enough to need pads or anything so very strange, i have a backache too, cramps eased off with the paracetamol.

Were both in the same boat then it seems,

I feel like I am out now :( but definately wasnt expecting af for 7 more days really so who knows!) 

Are you still going to test tomorrow or wait and see what happens with af?

Good luck hun, this isnt easy is it :(

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yep, seems we are definitely in the same boat! Mine is just brown / pink cm when wipe, not at all like normal AF. I think if my temps had dropped I would just day it was AF but as they haven't I'm not sure, I do think I am out but suppose just hoping.

Yours could be implantation bleeding if normally have longer cycles, can take place 6-12 days after ovulation. ?

If AF doesn't arrive fully I may still test to see what's going on but will see what temp does tomorrow. DH is gutted :( x


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies just wishing you a very merry christmas and lots of :dust: for 2012!
Unfortunately I am out for Dec- AF has arrived and cleared up any confusion I had yday! Oh well on to Jan for us now.

Sonia- sounds like you are still in - so good luck hun, i so hope you get your BFP, just wish I was testing with you as planned. One good thing for me though is this cycle has been a 29 dayer (compared to last two 37) so heres hoping they are regulating and this can only help ttc :).

Anyways Merry Christmas again to you all- your all an amazing support xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Merry Christmas all! I hope that Santa blessed you all with lovelies treats x

Sunshine - out for me too :( arrived with full vengeance this morning! As flow wasn't proper for the last two days I think I might class them as spotting which would mean my cycle was 27 days, LP of 12 days, do you think I should? AF started with just pink / brown cm and stayed like that till this morning.

Have a fab day all x


----------



## almosthere

sorry for those who are out! 

AFM great christmas day suprise-POS OPK! What a treat if this round is a success! Still in shock I OV on cd 14 when last cycle it was cd22! Guessing I am one dpo based on my chart, but could be wrong...think temp would have been higher today-issue was, I kept waking up then sleeping so did not have a solid 3 hours prior to temping....but do you ladies think ov is confirmed by temps?!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies hoping everyone is doing well. have not heard from preshfest in a while, I am praying for you and your little bean! <3


----------



## PreshFest

Hey! I don't get on much when I'm not at work lol and I've had five days off now! But I'm doing well. Still pregnant, still having symptoms. Definitely showing already, but it's my second (third I guess) pregnancy so that's to be expected. Hoping I make it to my ultrasound two weeks from tomorrow and get good news....

I hope you all are doing well and had a great Christmas!

Congrats on ovulating, Almosthere!!


----------



## almosthere

yay preshfest so happy to here the good news and wow showing already, that is so excited and must mean little bean is doing well and growing yay!! 

and than you, just noticed some cm in my undies which never happens much and no sex today yet so hoping it means spermie caught my beautiful lucky eggy!! so close to being 2 dpo cannot wait to test. Kind of already being naughty and thinking of testing new years eve or day but I would only be around 6 and 7 dpo so very ealry will try to wait. 

parents bugging me again telling them everyone is asking me when I am having a baby lol. gave my normal answer - not for a little while and then my dad agrees (uh oh, hope he will be surprised in a good way when he gets the future news!)and mom was sad as usual to hear the delay lol 

anywho hope all are doing well and had good holidays!!


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies, hope you've had a great Christmas! Mine has been really great and haven't thought about TTC at all until this morning when I had a dream that I had a baby! lol Going to test New Year's Day if AF hasn't showed. I have no idea if/when I ovulated this month as I didn't get any cramps this time. If I don't get a BFP this time, I'm hoping for a birthday BFP next month!!

Sorry to you who are out this month, and I hope the new year brings new luck for you! Here's to (preferably January) 2012 BFP's!!
x


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies 3rd day of pos opks now starting to wonder if i even ovd on the 25th like i thought. had little bit of white creamy/sticky cm last night and today on undies sry if tmi lol. So a little frustrated and temps are odd compared to last cycle, so no idea whats happening right now...temps are not high at all no coverline yet...


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well, Presh I am pleased to hear that you are doing well hun, Almosthere good luck for your BFP, i dont use the OPK's but have just ordered some to try for the next cycle, what day do you start using them? Is there a certain time of day I need to do them. Didnt want to use them but two months with no clue of when I am ovulating I need some help pinpointing now to take the guesswork out.
I have just had the weirdest AF, it came on cycle day 29 (usually im 29-37 days, last two 37 but normally 33+ so really wasnt expecting AF xmas eve- totally threw me as had what I thought were promising symptoms. Well 24th I woke with bad cramps and backache went to loo and had light red bleed/pink. That day continued moderate/heavy flow, then christmas day af seemed quite light for 2nd day, almost kept stopping. After xmas lunch I had a really bad dizzy spell and became very very hot!! Af picked up a little later on christmas day but boxing day hardly no flow, and the same 27th and yesterday brown mucus (so sorry tmi)and tiny amounts of brown on pad and nothing since. So pretty much had a 2 day period followed by the brown. Tested BFN so I take it definately out? I wouldnt have had heavy flow as implantation assumably?

So I have ordered these OPK's for this cycle and hope for a Jan BFP! 

Lots of baby dust to all and hope you all had a great christmas x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all

Sunshine - I use my opk's from about cd10 but gage it month on month, have shifted to cd12 as know I normally ovulate around cd15 so don't waste too many. Your AF sounds just like mine, it's so annoying not knowing whether finished for it to then start up again.

Presh - sounds positive!

Sonia x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, so now I am completely unsure if I OVD b.c it looks like I did twice based on my chart and opks! temp rose today which is wonderful news, but no idea when I ovd. This means I could be anywhere from 1dpo to 4dpo! Thinking of waiting to test til the 15th instead of the 7th so I do not get a bfn due to testing too early, but we will all see how long that lasts! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey almost - you could have conceived twins ;)

X


----------



## almosthere

yes but it is a myth to ov twice, i researched breifly in the past and you could release more than one egg but I think the eggs would relase at the same time right? and that would be absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm not too sure about it. How would you feel if you got your BFP and found out it was twins? My DH worries about it! We don't have any twins in the family but I sometimes tease him and say 'imagine if we had 2'!! He says that one would be hard enough but I think secretly deep down he'd be over the moon! Haha

X


----------



## almosthere

I do have twins that run in my family but our fam has not had any for a long while, so hopefully we are next! Truthfully I would be ecstatic to have double the loving, but I would also be very overwhelmed and scared! I would love to have one healthy baby to start, then boy and girl twins after. We need a little practice and I know DH would almost have a panic attack/faint if I heard twins in the doctors office haha


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha, it must be a man thing! Imagine their faces if they said triplets!

X


----------



## almosthere

bahahahha!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would love twins, we have twins in our families so fingers crossed, hubby would to.

Has FF picked up your ovulation Almosthere?


----------



## almosthere

NO sonia! It stinks, I guess I have too many white circles but do not know how to fix them and fill them in, do you? It has given me a range of O day somewhere between cd14 and today (cd18) . Because I could be anywhere from 1-4dpo today, I am thinking of testing after vacation instead of before. The earliest I would be in my cycle before vaca would be cd10-14, ahh! I suppose I could wait til the actual morning we leave (it would be a very early testing time, like Jan 8th at 5/6am!) But non the less it would be with FMU and I could see if I am indeed pregnant. It will be VERY HOT where we are going (Bahamas) would this be dangerous for my little bean if I do get preg? I know I should steer clear of the hot tub and tropical tempting drinks haha. So this is why I think hm maybe I should test before we leave to be safe but it could be too early so I could get a false BFN...ughhh. Think I just persuaded myself to test at my 11dpo-15dpo (Jan 8th!) depending on when I ovulated haha. 

P.S. can you ladies believe this Saturday is NEW YEARS EVE?! What are you plans?
DH and I are staying in and maybe visiting my parents and sister before the ball drops. We decided it would be a dead give a way to go to my friends house party and/or bar hop with me not drinking-in case you all dont know, I LOVE to drink a little too much so me not getting completely messy on new years eve would stir up lots of suspicion! 

I am also stoked for it to be 2012 because of course, my testing! And second, because it is my graduation year! BA degree, here I come! Already going to start tweaking my resume today, eeek!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think there is a key on FF that says what theca various colour circles are. You should be ok in terms of temp but like you say avoid the tubs and tempting drinks!

I cannot believe how quick this yr has gone! DH and I are off to London to bring in NY. The last few we have stayed in so fancy a change! We will see in the new year over looking the Thames right by Big Ben! Cant wait x


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> I think there is a key on FF that says what theca various colour circles are. You should be ok in terms of temp but like you say avoid the tubs and tempting drinks!
> 
> I cannot believe how quick this yr has gone! DH and I are off to London to bring in NY. The last few we have stayed in so fancy a change! We will see in the new year over looking the Thames right by Big Ben! Cant wait x

Sonia, I am so jealous of your New Years plans!!! I have been in the exact spot that you are talking about. I LOVE London and so wish I could be there, too! My parents used to live in Kent so I spent a bit of time over there. I actually found out I was pregnant with my daughter just a few hours before our flight took off to London : )

I'll be staying in for NYE this year! I'll be getting up early with my daughter the next day, so I need to be rested.

And I have somewhat of an update... So as you all know baby was measuring small with a very slow heart rate.. I haven't been back to the doc since then, but I started feeling flutters yesterday!!!! I obviously can't be certain that it's the baby, but it feels exactly like it did with my daughter. It tickles like crazy. Still trying not to get my hopes up, but I'm already getting so excited!! Ultrasound January 10th.....:wacko:

Almost, don't worry about the heat in the Bahamas! Just stay out of the hot tubs. I'm very jealous of your trip! I had just started planning a tropical vacation and they got squashed and we will be touring the Oregon coast instead. It's supposed to be beautiful, though!


----------



## almosthere

Preshfast-I will be very cautious this vacation! And that is wonderful to hear you are having flutters, too bad it is so ticklish for you! Haha. Glad to hear you are going to have some kind of vaca to relax!

Sonia-I am also super jealous, sounds like a lovely time! I will be staying in like Preshfest-perhaps cooking w. DH or going out to dinner, still undecided!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah I'll take lots of pictures girls! Are any of you on Facebook / twitter? We've not been before which is crazy as we are like 20 mins on the train and watch every year on the tv so this year we are going! Was hoping to go to dinner up there but not having much joy finding anywhere as most close at 9. I'm sure it will be freezing so will be layering up!

Presh - that is promising and I bet very exciting! So can't wait for your next ultrasound to hopefully hear some good news, bet you are too.

S x


----------



## PreshFest

I should also add that my symptoms are starting to fade. Hopefully that's because of how far along I am and not because I'm about to miscarry. Ugh... the stress!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Positive thoughts hun x x x


----------



## almosthere

presh is that your LO! soooo adorable!!!! And not sure what this could mean but i got a huge clump- that sounds so icky! haha in my undies tn, SO THICK not strechy maybe a tad sticky, white cm. Good sign?! hope so!!


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone. I hope you all had a lovely christmas. I got back last night and have just been catching up on everyone´s news.

Well, as for me, you may remember that I didn´t ovulate until cd19 and AF was due on Christmas Day which would have given me a 9 day lp so I pretty much counted myself out for this month. I´ve been drinking over Christmas, eating everything i shouldn´t and dyed my hair which isn´t meant to be recommended either. Anyway, AF didn´t show up, nor the next day nor the next..so this morning (5 days late) I tested and.........BFP!

I´m in shock I think. I thought I´d be crying with happiness but I just still can´t believe it. I´m really happy but even when I told DH this morning we just ended up laughing because the situation seemed so surreal!

So Sonia, don´t get too down about your short lp - it can still happen!


----------



## Soniamillie01

AMAZING NEWS! so pleased for you hun!!!!!! Made my day x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

OMG Congratulations Miss M :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! Congrats miss mal!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

and miss mall did you have no symptoms? it sounds like you did not expect your bfp this month! 

i ask because i have no symptoms other than increased thick white CM and a new dislike to one of my fav foods! just could not stand the smell or taste of it this am. I started eating it and was like uhck! this smells soooo bad and i cannot take anymore bites! so dh had it and said it was fine hmm..


----------



## miss malteser

> and miss mall did you have no symptoms? it sounds like you did not expect your bfp this month!

Thanks for your comments!

I had no symptoms at all! I had already pretty much conviced myself that it wasn´t going to happen after ovulating so late this month so when I went home for Christmas I wasn´t really thinking about the whole TTC stuff at all. I was just waiting for my next cycle to begin. Looking back I was very light headed when I went shopping on the 28th and felt a bit queasy but that only lasted for an hour or two and apart from that I´ve had very light period type pains for the last 4-5 days but I obviously just thought that AF was on her way! My boobs aren´t sore or bigger, I haven´t been gassy, no implantation bleed, nothing!


----------



## miss malteser

I forgot to mention that I phoned my doctors this morning and they said that my first appointment will be at the 8 week mark with the midwife. Is 8 weeks not really late? How long do people wait in the UK? My mum is a midwife but I want to surprise her with the news and haven´t worked out how to do it yet so I can´t ask her!


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations miss Malteser!
For my previous pregnancies I saw a doc at about six weeks who then referred me to a midwife which I saw around ten ish weeks- then I got the number to arrange my dating scan for 12 weeks.

Presh, positive thinking, my first pregnancy all my symptoms disappeared at 9 weeks but I went on to have a healthy baby.

I'm still not ttc as yet..., trying to convince DH its a good idea. Will keep you all posted.
Xx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks miss mal gives me hope this cycle! And jembug gl hope u can start soon!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Miss M, in the UK we are usually seen between 8 and 10 weeks and thats just to get your medical history sorted and give you lots of paperwork and they also let the hospital know and you'll get the date for your 12 week ultrasound soon after. MW in my area do a home visit for the booking in and basically go through options and leaflets re pregnancy/birth x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yey Miss Malteser :thumbup:

Congrats to you and Mr Malteser!!!

x


----------



## Elz

CONGRATS MISS MALTESER!! :D x

I'm out for this month, AF came a day early (BOO!) but I'm not letting it get to me...at least I can have a few drinks tomorrow night now!! Hehe! I'm really going to "try" next month (I'm sure DH will be pleased with that! haha!) so we'll see how that works out! lol

Hope you all have a lovely new year! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Elz said:


> CONGRATS MISS MALTESER!! :D x
> 
> I'm out for this month, AF came a day early (BOO!) but I'm not letting it get to me...at least I can have a few drinks tomorrow night now!! Hehe! I'm really going to "try" next month (I'm sure DH will be pleased with that! haha!) so we'll see how that works out! lol
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely new year! x

Sorry the :witch: turned up :hugs: Have fun tomorrow night

x


----------



## almosthere

i will be in my tww tomorrow so no drinks for me unfortunately! so good timing for you at least! here is to your jan BFP!!!-FX for u!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> presh is that your LO! soooo adorable!!!! And not sure what this could mean but i got a huge clump- that sounds so icky! haha in my undies tn, SO THICK not strechy maybe a tad sticky, white cm. Good sign?! hope so!!

Yes, that's Quinn! She will be two in March. She's my favorite thing in the whole world : )


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Malteser!!!!


----------



## miss malteser

Presh, your daughter is gorgeous!!

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yes quinn is beautiful and i love that name i was actually considering it if we have a girl for a possible first or middle name! happy new years everyone, hope all who have yet to get their bfp will get it for january...im dying waiting over here...and also ff confirmed O for my cd 17 instead of 14 as my temp went wait up today kind of sad wishing i was 6dpo instead of just 3. still testing the 8th of jan ill be about 11dpo. HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES and BEANS! hehe!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Happy New Year ladies. Here's to some 2012 BFP's x


----------



## almosthere

Happy New Years, woohoo, it is officially 2012 in the U.S!! =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy new year all x


----------



## Elz

Happy New Year ladies!! Let's hope January is a lucky month for us all! xx


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies getting quite over here, just sending some cheer to those still waiting for their bfps!! i am 6dpo according to ff and totally bummed as my consistant "spotting days after ovulation after having sex has returned-linking this to tender sensitive cervix after ov processes and/or low progesterone. Will be calling my OBGYN to get progesterone tests if no BFP this cycle which fyi have felt totally out this whole cycle... However, the good thing is my temp rose back up today. What do you ladies think of my chart compared to last cycles?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey almost - maybe the fact you have felt 'out' this cycle is a good thing? Alot of ladies say that they didnt BD on the right days and had no symptoms then got their BFP when they weren't expecting it!

Fingers crossed...

Im now CD2 of Cycle #5. AF got me yesterday :( I was so gutted. I'm trying to stay positive for this cycle. We are going to try Conceive Plus too!

x


----------



## almosthere

thanks and good luck babyhope!! my temps rose today although not the most accurate-i got to temp at 7am and it flings out of m hand so i had to get up and get the bbt which took a bit to find it haha and then i gave myself 30 mins for my body to calm down and took it does this mean maybe it would not have been so high today or still pretty accurate?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm not too clued up with temping etc. I've never really looked into it as i work shifts - one minute i'm on 12 hour day shifts then i'm doing 12 hour night shifts. My sleep pattern is all over the place so didn't think it would be accurate if tried temping?

I love your new pic by the way - the baby is soooo cute!

x


----------



## almosthere

isnt he preciousss!!! <3 and u can still temp i do at all dif times so myb not super accurate but in ff i say its always 7am which is my most likely time to temp you just need a min of 3-4 hrs of sleep before hand!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I might look into it for next cycle if we arn't successful this time

x


----------



## almosthere

it seems to work wonders for some! i feel as though i need more slip n slid action for those spermies!:shipw::haha:


----------



## almosthere

hence, the preseed!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

almosthere said:


> it seems to work wonders for some! i feel as though i need more slip n slid action for those spermies!:shipw::haha:

Hahaha - how funny!!!!!!!

I didn't realise there were some more smilies!

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Love the slip and slide! Very good! Let me know how the preseed works as was going to try it x


----------



## almosthere

LADIESSS i am so bad 7dpo today and used NON FMU haha and think I may have a VERY faint start to a bfp believe it or not. Do not want to get too excited, will TRY to wait 2 more days to test again and this time with fmu. posted pics in another thread and a couple ladies think they see something too! i kept the test to see if the line was giong to dry grey like evap or be pink and it was PINK so hoping its the start to my bfp...had to rant, hope it is not an evil evap =(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Almost - I can't have a proper look as im just on my phone at the mo. How exciting though!!!!! :)

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Where's the pic?

Ah one born every minute - AMAZING!


----------



## PreshFest

I WANT TO SEE THE PIC!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## almosthere

its nothing to get excited about yet prob an evap i will post a pic when i get an actual line so i dont embarrass myself if im seeing things lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well mega fingers crossed!

I'm now cd11 and since coming off BCP have ovulated consistently on day 15, so hoping the same this month, we've bd'd every over day from cd 7 which was really the end of my AF and will every day from +opk for three days. Try to catch a sticky one x


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies, sorry its late but happy new year to you all heres to some new year BFPS!
Good luck almosthere! So excited for you!!
I have ordered some preseed too, seems popular! I have started using the OPK's this month got a really feint line yesterday cd12! (Do the lines stay on the test as I am trying to compare them! think ov on cd15 last month!? Oh returns from offshore today so looking forward to him coming home after xmas and new year away. Really hoping we get some luck soon, this month preferably as think if cycles stay same oh away at right time then until March/April! Yikes! Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi sunshine. Yes the lines will stay on the opk's without fading so you can compare. I'm on cd12 too and normally ovulate on 15 so we are the same again this month, testing buddies hopefully! Ah that's lovely that your hubby is home today, hope you have lots of enjoyable ;) time together x


----------



## almosthere

eek gl ladies sounds like you two will be oving soon and maybe even together!! as for me, i had taken another test last night with not even the faintest line so im taking my first as an evil evap-and this is why cheapies suck sometimes haha. anyway, not too upset as 7dpo was VERY early to test, oops! trying to hold out to test for 10/11dpo which would be sat or sunday then if bfns wait for af to arrive on vaca but obvi i hope it does not. good luck to the soon to be ovulaters and hope our little beans from this thread are thriving!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well I'm cd 12 and have a majorly positive opk, this early? I don't normally ovulate until cd15 but have had really bad belly ache all day and last night so thought I would test. It's probably stronger than then control line, bit cm has been nothing special, a bit creamy / stretchy but that's it, only started yesterday. No temp rise yet. 

I'm really stupid but just tested as thought this can't be right especially as have had this weird tummy sensation since the weekend just gone, but negative so guessing it is ovulation.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well I'm cd 12 and have a majorly positive opk, this early? I don't normally ovulate until cd15 but have had really bad belly ache all day and last night so thought I would test. It's probably stronger than then control line, bit cm has been nothing special, a bit creamy / stretchy but that's it, only started yesterday. No temp rise yet. 

I'm really stupid but just tested as thought this can't be right especially as have had this weird tummy sensation since the weekend just gone, but negative so guessing it is ovulation.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry for the double post, phone playing up x


----------



## iow_bird

almosthere: I didn't get my BFP until 12 dpo. 8dpo there was nothing. I found your test pikkie and can definately see a wee line... I was a shocking poas addict and was so conviced I could see lines where there were none that I didn't believe it when one finally showed. I hope this is your month!!! 

I also saw that you're thinking about getting testing done soon. It takes an average of 12 months for people to conceive even if there is nothing wrong. If it helps your peace of mind then go for it, but if it was me I would probably wait. It took us 12months to get preggie with my wee girl :) x x x


----------



## almosthere

the nurse called me and told me to come in for an apt. she left a voicemail as i was busy when she called i will call her back. i do realize usually doctors say a year, but this is not really infertility testing, it is due to excessive pink bleeding not evn spotting, its a lot days after ovulation it is pretty icky and scarey. tested today at 8dpo and nothing of course not expecting a bfp anytime soon unfortunately =( and after i peed in the cup to test i wiped and there was pink, way too early for af so myb ib? it was only pink when wiping once or twice, eek!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Let us know how you get on x hope it's ok x


----------



## mazndave

Happy New Year everyone! Here's to lots of 2012 babies!

Can't believe that there have been about 16 pages since I last posted! I've been reading them all but just haven't had the time to comment (and I've been trying to cut back!). Sorry if I miss anything out in my reply. Firstly, Presh I was so worried for you when I read about the problems you were having, and then so pleased that eveything seems to be turning out fine! Got my fingers and toes crossed that this bean keeps growing stronger and stronger.

And we have another bump to add to the list, yay for Miss Malteaser! :happydance: So happy for you. It seems quite a common theme to get a bfp after you've felt like you're out that cycle! 

From now on I'm going to start trying to be completely stress free, and forget about ttc in the hope that this might work for me. As you'll probably gather from that comment, Xmas eve test turned out negative! Started spotting that night ironically, and af started 8 days earlier than it had the previous cycle. I'm feeling really positive about this though, going from a 47 day cycle to 39. Hoping it keeps getting shorter and shorter, although obviously I'd prefer it to bugger off completely and give me a baby!!

I'm cd12 again now, and if I go on 39 days will expect to ov any time around 18th - 24th January, hate the uncertainty though! Will possibly start with the OPK's next cycle if not successful this time, and especially if cycle length varies again. Will be testing around 1st February, hoping to give h2b a great valentines pressie!

Almost, I've seen your test picture and I also see a faint line! Give it a few days and try again, sending positive vibes your way.....

Sorry to everyone else who didn't get what they wanted for Xmas, but 2012 really is going to be the year for ALL of us, no exceptions!

xx


----------



## almosthere

woohoo for early ov soinia and thansk maz but i took another after that and another just a bit ago today and nada so def an evap...but only 8dpo today so still hopeful!!


----------



## PreshFest

mazndave said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Here's to lots of 2012 babies!
> 
> Can't believe that there have been about 16 pages since I last posted! I've been reading them all but just haven't had the time to comment (and I've been trying to cut back!). Sorry if I miss anything out in my reply. Firstly, Presh I was so worried for you when I read about the problems you were having, and then so pleased that eveything seems to be turning out fine! Got my fingers and toes crossed that this bean keeps growing stronger and stronger.
> 
> And we have another bump to add to the list, yay for Miss Malteaser! :happydance: So happy for you. It seems quite a common theme to get a bfp after you've felt like you're out that cycle!
> 
> From now on I'm going to start trying to be completely stress free, and forget about ttc in the hope that this might work for me. As you'll probably gather from that comment, Xmas eve test turned out negative! Started spotting that night ironically, and af started 8 days earlier than it had the previous cycle. I'm feeling really positive about this though, going from a 47 day cycle to 39. Hoping it keeps getting shorter and shorter, although obviously I'd prefer it to bugger off completely and give me a baby!!
> 
> I'm cd12 again now, and if I go on 39 days will expect to ov any time around 18th - 24th January, hate the uncertainty though! Will possibly start with the OPK's next cycle if not successful this time, and especially if cycle length varies again. Will be testing around 1st February, hoping to give h2b a great valentines pressie!
> 
> Almost, I've seen your test picture and I also see a faint line! Give it a few days and try again, sending positive vibes your way.....
> 
> Sorry to everyone else who didn't get what they wanted for Xmas, but 2012 really is going to be the year for ALL of us, no exceptions!
> 
> xx

:cry: I still won't know my fate until Tuesday!!! I haven't really been nauseous the past 2 days and I haven't felt any flutters today, so of course I'm totally worried again... Ugh.

Glad you're back to posting, though, if even for a short time :) Lots of dust to you!!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck for Tuesday Presh, you'll be in my thoughts x


----------



## iow_bird

Good luck for Tuesday Presh :) will be thinking of you.

Almost: Good luck with the testing, hopefully it's either something easy to sort, or implantation bleeding!!!! I still see a line :) I really hope it's your month!

I've kinda been stalking this thread but not posting much. I have my fingers crossed for all of you! Our TTc has been put back a wee bit as I have lichen sclerosis and unable to do the deed at the mo. Hopefully should be all systems go soon!


----------



## almosthere

yes, gl preshfest!!! 

and because of vacation and schedule conflict won't be to the doctors til jan 26th! that will be my 5th cycle ttc already!


----------



## iow_bird

It sucks how long it takes to concieve sometimes eh! Don't worry, once you have that wee bun in the oven you'll forget all about how long it took!! x


----------



## mazndave

PreshFest said:


> :cry: I still won't know my fate until Tuesday!!! I haven't really been nauseous the past 2 days and I haven't felt any flutters today, so of course I'm totally worried again... Ugh.
> 
> Glad you're back to posting, though, if even for a short time :) Lots of dust to you!!!!!!

Ah hun, good luck for Tuesday! :hugs: I'll be thinking of you, and we will all be hoping and praying that bubba is cooking perfectly in there. I'm sure he/she will be just fine.

xx


----------



## almosthere

presh positive vibes!! 

ladies does my chart look like the beginning of a triphasic pattern?!?! eeeek!


----------



## mazndave

almosthere said:


> presh positive vibes!!
> 
> ladies does my chart look like the beginning of a triphasic pattern?!?! eeeek!

I wouldn't even have a clue what a triphasic pattern was or what it looks like!!:dohh: 

I've taken the plunge and ordered a BBT thermometer and 20 OPK's (plus a 10pack of early HPT's) from SME Fertility. I use FF only to map out when my period starts and ends, so I've decided I'm going to try and chart properly. I look at other peoples and don't have a clue what any of it means, but I'll have a go anyway!! Might at least shed some light on if/when I'm ov'ing! Do you think it would matter if I started temping mid way through a cycle, or should I wait until CD1 of next cycle? Going by previous lengths I should be at least 10 days off OV anyway, so should get a few 'normal' temps in for it to base it on before any dips or rises shouldn't I? I don't know how it works.....


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think they generally say cd1 but if your quite far away from ovulation shouldn't matter too much x


----------



## almosthere

yes with temping its best to start cd1 til the first day of your new cycle to see when you temp drops. however, my first month I started temping only a few days before ov so it was still somewhat helpful!

and a triphasic (tri as in 3) is a pattern which shows a 3rd temp shift (being increased in temps) the first temps are pre ov the second is the rise so post ov then the third is common in most pregnancies which is a third rise!

and for today been busy did not bother to test, will be 10dpo feel like af is on her way early though...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - you're doing better than I am as would be testing all the time.

As for me I thunk I definitely did ovulate early, cd12 which is 3 days early from my normal. Opk yesterday was negative, visible but negative and tummy ache much more mild now, haven't noticed it at all today. CM is quite watery but think I'll be out this month, only hope is that we ovulated the night before ovulation and morning of ovulation and that's it as hubby has been unwell with a tummy bug :( hoping I don't get it x


----------



## miss malteser

Mazndave, if you´re still 10 days away from ov I´d definitelt start temping now. Why put it off for another month? The temp rise doesn´t occur until after ov so you´ll definitely have enough recorded temps to be able to see when you ovulated. Good luck with waking up at stupidly early hours at the weekend just to make sure your temp is accurate! That drove me crazy! x


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies i am on to cycle 5, as i got a bfn at 10 dpo today and had brown then red minimal flow but def more than spotting. gl to those waiting to test in the next couple weeks! so excited you ovd early sonia, what a treat!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear that Almosthere x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi. FF picked up my ovulation as I thought as cd12, so my fertile window was cds 9-12 apparently and we only bd'd twice so not holding out much hope but you never know. I am now 3dpo, cd15 and have has some very dark, pikk in my cm. Only very small amount but wonder if it was from ovulation as the pains were so intense this month. 

Does mean I will probably have a short cycle this month which is a bumma as AF seems to be arriving sooner and sooner. FF is say a cycle of 25-26 days.


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi. FF picked up my ovulation as I thought as cd12, so my fertile window was cds 9-12 apparently and we only bd'd twice so not holding out much hope but you never know. I am now 3dpo, cd15 and have has some very dark, pikk in my cm. Only very small amount but wonder if it was from ovulation as the pains were so intense this month.
> 
> Does mean I will probably have a short cycle this month which is a bumma as AF seems to be arriving sooner and sooner. FF is say a cycle of 25-26 days.

Could this be implantation bleed? I know they say around 6dpo normally, but is it possible to have it earlier? I think I have read about people having a bit of spotting after O though, so yeah I bet it is that. Not long now til you can test!!

Almost, sorry to here that you think you're out. If there isn't much flow, is it at all possible that this could be IB? I read it can occur up to 12dpo, so still in with a chance and would still be a bfn on a hpt if only just implanting? 

I started my temping today, but think I have a dodgy thermometer! It's supposed to beep when it's done, but it isn't. Should do it once temperature has remained constant for 15 seconds, with less than a 0.1 degree rise. It's not doing this, and is just climbing by 0.01 every 10-20 seconds or so. I just took it out after about 3 minutes as got bored of waiting for it - how long do you reckon I should keep it in going forward? Shall I stick at 3 minutes so it's the same length as first time?

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

My termometer does exactly the same so I wait for the same time every day and then take the reading, normally two mins as I cannot wait three - need to pee x


----------



## miss malteser

Mazndave, sometimes mine seemed to take ages but it always beeped in the end! I used to almost fall back asleep whilst I was waiting!


----------



## sunshine82

Hey ladies hope you are all well! 

Having a lovely day off work today with oh having a really lazy day watching movies and had lunch out! 

Well, its our first month using my OPK's I" think" I got a positive on Saturday morning so cd15 (would concur with last months 29 day cycle) the control line was as dark but thinner than the test line so?? I am so reassured to think I've seen the lh surge on the opk as I thought I might be having probs with ov! so very pleased! :) 

Me and oh have had a lovely relaxing weekend in the New forest, was so nice to relax and unwind!

Well yday I had some great EWCM (Sorry tmi!!) this month I have being drinking lots more water- had some grapefruit juice at start of cycle so coincidence that had lots- havent really seen any since ttc!

We have bd Fri night/Sat night and this morning were so so tired after long weekend away so didnt bd last night but we did this morning. Negative OPK now and ewcm has turned sticky, Im having some ov type side/back pain but no ewcm so assume today isnt ov day? :blush: This is sooo confusing!!!
Would you say that we have missed our chance by not bd last night with the ewcm or would the two days before and day after ewcm be enough?? Would you count ov day as ewcm or when I think I got positive opk!?

We both really want our bfp this month as oh work schedule not going to work out with being home for ovulation until around March/April now unless cycles change again!!!

Please please let this be our month! 

Lots of babydust to everyone. Lets hope Jan is a good month for some more bfps, and good luck to those for next cycle too who will be feb testing.

xxxxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi sunshine. From what I've read I think a positive opk means oulation within 12-24 hours of the positive test, so I would say your definitely in with a good chance x


----------



## mazndave

Well, I'm sat here nearly in tears....just found out that a girl I went to school with had a little baby boy stillborn at 24 weeks:angel: I haven't seen her for many, many years so we're not close or anything, but I just feel so devastated for her. I think because we're trying ourselves now, it brings home just how awful it is. It doesn't bear thinking about.:cry:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh Maz n dave, that's terrible news and can understand why you are upset. Bug hugs x x


----------



## PreshFest

Sad news ladies. I'm officially miscarrying :(


----------



## iow_bird

Oh :( Presh I'm so sorry :( hugs x x x


----------



## miss malteser

So so sorry Presh. Thinking of you x


----------



## mazndave

Oh Presh, I'm so so sorry hun.:sad1: I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling, I'm devastated for you. Lots of :hug: from all of us, you're in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

So sorry to hear that Presh, big hugs x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Oh no. I was so hoping everything would be ok Presh. So so sorry you are going through this. Thinking of you and your family x x


----------



## Elz

So sorry to hear Presh, thinking of you... xxx


----------



## Jembug

So sorry to read that Presh. Truly devestating to go through, hope you got people around you xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

So sorry presh :hugs:

X


----------



## sunshine82

Presh I am so sorry lots of love to you :hugs:
xx


----------



## HazzaB

I am so sorry to hear that Presh. :cry: I hope you are ok and that you have a speedy recovery. :hugs:

Hi bye the way ladies, my partner and i thought we wouldnt be trying until dec of this year but HE has bumped it up to sept! So looking for a sept buddy! :flower:


----------



## MissBroody

hello ladies :flower: 

I haven't written in this thread for sooo long - since last year! It seems I have lots and lots to catch up on. Preshfest - just reading back a few pages and I'm so so sorry :cry: massive hugs, take care of yourself.

Congratulations on expecting Miss Malteser! I hope you're feeling ok?

How is everyone else's journey going? I really need to read up properly - I've missed you all so much :( our laptop has been broken for just over a month so getting online was very rare.

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow (finally) - at over 14 weeks, yikes. I think I'm more like 13 weeks going from my dates though. Very nervous!

Big hugs to you all, I hope to see lots of 2012 BFPs popping up :)

:hugs: again Presh xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck tomorrow Miss B x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck for tomorrow miss b!

I'm now 6dpo and am actually very positive this month, like I know we are pregnant. Have this odd feeling that we are, don't ask me why as I have no clue and hardly any symptoms at all - just the normal AF build up ones.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Soniamillie01 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow miss b!
> 
> I'm now 6dpo and am actually very positive this month, like I know we are pregnant. Have this odd feeling that we are, don't ask me why as I have no clue and hardly any symptoms at all - just the normal AF build up ones.

Ooooooh good luck Hun x


----------



## Elz

Good luck Miss Broody, and keep thinking positive Sonia! xx


----------



## miss malteser

Yay Sonia, hoping that this is your month. I wouldn´t worry about the normal AF symptoms. I had them too and I´m still getting period pains almost every day but apparently it´s normal. I am starting to get a little bit worried that up to now that has been my only real symptom.

Good luck for tomorrow Miss Broody!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Can't wait to know and I have no tests in the house AND AM NOT BUYING any.


----------



## Soniamillie01

MissBroody - how did it go?

I've had really bad cramping since about 4pm today, not like normal AF cramping, this seems different. I'm now 8/9dpo, AF due Tuesday - I hope this isn't here preparing to arrive early, or at all for that matter.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck Sonia. I've got good thoughts about this month for you!

X


----------



## mazndave

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Presh, you're still in my thoughts and I hope you are doing as well as you can be under the circumstances. Big hugs hun.

MissBroody, how did the scan go? When's your official due date?

Sonia, fingers crossed these are early pregnancy cramps, I'm sending positive vibes your way!

As for me, started on the OPK's and temping midway through this cycle, and got my first +ve OPK today. I was so excited to see those 2 pink lines, just praying that I get some of the other kind in a couple of weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soniamillie01

A very good positive opk there - good luck!

Have a good feeling about this month x


----------



## PreshFest

Hi everyone. I ended up having to have a D&C today. Completely horrible experience, but it's completely over now, so I can wait for AF to come in about six weeks and we can start trying again. 

Ill still be checking in for time to time hoping you all get your bfps!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Bug hugs for you Presh ( HUG ) x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sorry to hear that presh :hugs: hope you are ok and mr presh is taking good care of you.

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

When will you test Sonia? I think I have ovulated today so will be testing on 28th or 29th is AF doesn't arrive

X


----------



## MissBroody

Hello ladies :flower:

I hope everyone is ok. Presh - big hugs to you.

Thank you for asking after me - the scan went well, baby is healthy and I'm 14 weeks today (My ticker is a day out!) my due date is July 15th. I am telling work on Monday and I'm ridiculously nervous - I still have 8 weeks left on probation!! But there is no hiding it anymore, eek.

Will be checking in often to see how you're all doing - I hope to see some BFPs before the month is over :cloud9: October is a good month to be born in school-wise :winkwink: My birthday is Oct 13th and I had a real advantage being almost a year older than some of my peers. And how cute will your babies be in their little snow-suits and tiny little Christmas elf outfits :haha:

xx BABY DUST xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Glad your scan went well miss broody :) that's fantastic news

That last comment put a smile on my face! How cute 

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

So glad it went well! Lovely summer baby x

Well AF is due Tuesday and FF is saying to test Tuesday so am *trying* to hold out till then. I have been tempted to buy a teat today but resisted so far. Tummy ache still here, just dull lower tummy ache plus temps have been so high last two days like 98/99 degrees, normally 96/97 post ovulation.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Soniamillie01 said:


> So glad it went well! Lovely summer baby x
> 
> Well AF is due Tuesday and FF is saying to test Tuesday so am *trying* to hold out till then. I have been tempted to buy a teat today but resisted so far. Tummy ache still here, just dull lower tummy ache plus temps have been so high last two days like 98/99 degrees, normally 96/97 post ovulation.

Looking good!! I'll keep everything crossed for you. Lets hope its 5th time lucky for us both! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Let's hope so z


----------



## mazndave

Glad your scan went well MissB, your due date is the day before my birthday! Great time to be born:winkwink:

Sonia, I don't know a lot about temping with me only being a week in to doing it, but from what I do know I think you are definitely looking good for a BFP! My understanding is that your temperature will drop back down after O, but will stay elevated if you got your eggo preggo?

I've had a 2nd +ve OPK today, hubby is in a bad mood though so I hope he is up for :sex: tonight!!!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mad moods suck :( hubby is in one too!

Well, I caved! Ops! Did a clear blue and got a negative, but I swear there was a very very faint line. I tried to take it apart but it wasn't too successful and now ruined it! I'm 9dpo so guessing it would be too early to test? I'm going to wait now till Tuesday x


----------



## Elz

Presh - thinking about you, take care x

Miss Broody - Glad your scan went well! Good luck with telling your work!! x

Sonia - I have everything crossed for you that this is your time for a BFP!! x

BabyBumpHope - I think I ovulated today too, so will also be testing around the 28th/29th if AF is a no-show! Ahhh exciting!! x 

Everyone else - baby dust!! xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey, if we get BFPs together we could be bump buddies! :)

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. Well think I could be out, not sure. Still have the cramping, was quite bad last night and today have that pre AF feeling, like she may arrive but no signs and very dry cm whereas normally AF arrives with spotting in cm, so not sure really. The cramping was mainly right side but then was also left side last night. 

Very irritable today, tired etc. So more waiting.

How is everyone else getting on ? X


----------



## Elz

BabyBumpHope - That would be awesome!! x

Sonia - try and stay positive!! You're not out until AF shows, so fingers and toes crossed she'll stay away for you! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Elz, very true and no sign yet!

FF has picked up that I'm having a triphashic cycle in terms of bbt so a third temp rise on cd20 which is apparently a good sign, although not conclusive. My temps have dropped back down slightly now. Still cramping and gassy. Test day tomorrow! I am excited as since coming off bc I've never made it to test day without AF showing first. 

Does anyone else use the pregnancy monitor on FF which takes your daily specifics and uses them to give you early pregnancy sign points? I do and mine for the past 4 cycles have been 20-30, this month I am currently at 54, so hoping that's another good sign.

I hope everyone is doing well, when are others testing?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well guess I may be out. Cd 23, 11dpo and light pink in cm. Could be inplantation but perhaps too late?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I can't wait for you to test Sonia. Really hope it's your lucky month and you get your BFP. You'll give me some more hope too as I'm also on cycle 5 after BCP. 

I'll be logging on to find out the outcome!!

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll see if pink cm develops into AF, if it doesn't then will still test but at this stage not planning to x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, I didn't see that last message until now. Hoping it's just late implantation hun

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me too but think I may be clutching at straws x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I know it's easier said than done but try to stay positive. It may still be your month :hugs:

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun x


----------



## Elz

I'm also on my 5th cycle...lets hope cycle number 5 is lucky for us!! x


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia, I remember someone else on this thread mentioning that they were spotting when they got their bfp with one of their previous pregnancies so don´t give up hope just yet. x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks - trying not too!

Let's hope these fifth cycles are lucky x


----------



## mazndave

Could def still be IB Sonia, so don't give up hope yet! 

I've had 3 positive OPK's on CD20, 21 & 22. CD23 today and negative, so I'm hoping I get my temperature increase for the next 3 days to confirm I've ovulated. I really hope I have! If FF confirms it then I'll be testing on 30th, may do it on the 29th just so it's on a weekend.

Lots of :dust: for everyone. xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news re + opk's Mazndave. Fingers crossed this is your month.

My spotting has pretty much disappeared, but had a huge temp drop this morning, still above pre ovulation temps but considerably lower than those of recent days so onwards to cycle 6! 

Good luck to all those still testing this month x


----------



## mazndave

I'm not giving up on you yet Sonia, if AF isn't here and spotting has stopped, then there is still hope!! I've been looking at other charts on FF and some of those seem to have temp dips around 11/12 dpo, & then it goes back up again & they then record positive tests.

My temp was higher today which is a good start to hopefully getting my crosshairs, just hope that it stays elevated over the next few days. I feel really panicky about it for some reason, I've convinced myself that it's going to drop back down and I won't actually have O'd (just had the LH surge beforehand but no egg released, think I'm worrying about having PCOS or something like that!) Hope I'm just being silly....

xx


----------



## PreshFest

:dust:Hey ladies! Just popping in to dust you all!!!:dust:

Not sure if I updated here or not, but I had to have a D&C on Friday. So now I'm just sitting back waiting for AF to come again in 4-6 weeks! Then we should be back on the TTC train again : )


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Presh. Good to hear from you, and hope you're doing ok. Positive vibes for your next cycle. 

Afm, she has arrived so onwards to cycle 6! 
Good luck all those still in with a chance x


----------



## Elz

Hey Presh, glad you're doing ok! x

Sonia, sorry AF got you...stay positive, take care...cycle 6 WILL give you your BFP!! x


----------



## mazndave

Hey Presh, you're very brave and positive, I really hope that your next cycle will be lucky for you.

Sonia, sorry to hear the :witch: got you, it seemed sopromising this month. 6th time lucky, and hopefully a great Valentines gift from you to hubby!!

FF confirmed ov on CD22 this morning, so I am now officially 3DPO :happydance: If AF hasn't arrived, I will be testing on Saturday 28th, at 13dpo (if I can last out that long!) We dtd on CD19, 20 & 22 so hopefully we're in with a chance. I can be quite a negative person so part of me thinks I'm not lucky enough to fall on my 3rd cycle, but I really hope I do as I'm starting to get impatient already! Keep your fingers crossed for me please ladies.......

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey presh :hi: hope you are ok. You sound so strong considering what you have been through. Sending you loads of :dust: for your next cycle. Lets hope your AF turns up sooner rather than later

Sonia - I'm so sorry the witch decided to pay a visit. I really hoped this would be your month. Here's to a nice valentines BFP

Maz - it sounds like we are on track to testing on the same day! I'm now 4dpo although I have short cycles so I'm only CD16. I have said I'll test on 28th if AF doesn't arrive. AF would be due anywhere from 27th - 30th. Think I night buy a superdrug sensitive test or a FRER. We have done alot of things differently this month. We have used conceive plus over our fertile time with each BD, I cut out caffeine, have been drinking lots of green tea, eating healthy, I've been eating sunflower seeds For the past 3 days (I read somewhere that it's supposed to promote implantation).

Fingers crossed...

X


----------



## Elz

Good luck MaznDave!

I'm on CD20, and 4DPO, so will also be testing on the 28th/29th if I can wait that long! haha That weekend would be pretty amazing if all 3 of us got our BFP's then!! And anybody else who's testing that weekend! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Elz said:


> Good luck MaznDave!
> 
> I'm on CD20, and 4DPO, so will also be testing on the 28th/29th if I can wait that long! haha That weekend would be pretty amazing if all 3 of us got our BFP's then!! And anybody else who's testing that weekend! x

Imagine that? :happydance::happydance::happydance: Things come in 3's!

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

So hoping you ladies do!

Well no AF for me, just spotting, have spotted since Monday but nothing significant. I read that should class spotting unless pink flow. Is that what you ladies do?


----------



## Elz

You're not out yet then Son!! xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Why don't you do a test just incase sonia?

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll think I'll test tomorrow fmu if spotting doesn't progress. It's really odd, spot for half hour then nothing rest of the day. We shall see x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'll think I'll test tomorrow fmu if spotting doesn't progress. It's really odd, spot for half hour then nothing rest of the day. We shall see x

That definitely doesn't sound like AF to me :thumbup:

Good luck - be sure to keep us posted. Fingers crossed

x


----------



## mazndave

BabyBumpHope said:


> Elz said:
> 
> 
> Good luck MaznDave!
> 
> I'm on CD20, and 4DPO, so will also be testing on the 28th/29th if I can wait that long! haha That weekend would be pretty amazing if all 3 of us got our BFP's then!! And anybody else who's testing that weekend! x
> 
> Imagine that? :happydance::happydance::happydance: Things come in 3's!
> 
> xClick to expand...

That would be fantastic! I really hope it's our month....

Sonia, TEST! If it's not proper AF and you're now about 14dpo (?) I don't see why you're not still in with a shot. Can't wait to find out tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes now 14dpo and two days late, roll on fmu if no AF over night!


----------



## miss malteser

Have you tested yet Sonia? Give us some good news!!!


----------



## mazndave

miss malteser said:


> Have you tested yet Sonia? Give us some good news!!!

Yeah, come on Sonia, we're dying to know here!! :haha:Good luck xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sonia....? Come on.... :test:

X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:test::test::test:


----------



## mazndave

Soniaaaaaaa? *sound of fingers impatiently drumming on table*!!


----------



## PreshFest

I'm dying to hear, too!! C'mon Sonia! :)


----------



## Elz

And meeee!! xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Really hoping it's good news for you Sonia and you are busy celebrating before coming on here to tell us

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh ladies I am so sorry I haven't been on today, I've been in London all day and not had time to log on :(

She got me, well and truly got me :( :( sorry to disappoint you all but lovely to all know you were wishing we well! Onwards to cycle 6!


----------



## Elz

So sorry to hear Sonia! Fingers crossed you have better luck on your next cycle xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh Sonia :( sorry to hear that. At least it's good news about your luteal phase being longer. The b6 must be working.

Here's hoping that cycle 6 brings you a BFP

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, the B6 does seem to be working. I am wondering if I did ovulate early or either my start date I.e. Cd1 was wrong as last month had the same spotting for three days at beginning of cycle which if I did class as day 1 of AF I would have ovulated cd 15 as normal. 

Not sure???


----------



## PreshFest

Sorry Sonia!! GL this cycle. It's your turn this round!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry AF got you Sonia. GL for next cycle x


----------



## mazndave

Bugger! Really thought this was going to be your month Sonia. Still on for the Valentines BFP instead though, fingers crossed for cycle 6!

Well I'm only 4dpo, but I don't reckon I've got lucky this cycle. I know it's much too early to be certain, but I can just feel that I'm out. I really want a bump soon!

Wonder when Almost gets back from her holidays? Did AF come before she went or was she waiting to test, I can't remember?

xx


----------



## PreshFest

mazndave said:


> Bugger! Really thought this was going to be your month Sonia. Still on for the Valentines BFP instead though, fingers crossed for cycle 6!
> 
> Well I'm only 4dpo, but I don't reckon I've got lucky this cycle. I know it's much too early to be certain, but I can just feel that I'm out. I really want a bump soon!
> 
> Wonder when Almost gets back from her holidays? Did AF come before she went or was she waiting to test, I can't remember?
> 
> xx

I've been wondering about Almost, too! According to her signature she should ovulate in 6 days...


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think she is due to ovulate whilst she is away!


----------



## mazndave

Quick question for you about BBT and charting. I normally take my temperature at 7am or thereabouts. This morning I woke at 5.15am, and as I knew that it was less than the 3 hours recommended uninterrupted sleep before I got up, I took my temp. It was 36.43.
I took it again at 7.05 as usual and it was 36.77! Which one would you put on my chart? Or should I take an average and call it 36.60?

Yesterday's temp was 36.56. Can your temperature dip and then go back up again when you are pregnant, or is it just going to carry on dropping (if I go with 36.43) and I can pretty much count myself out already?!! I'm 5dpo.

Thanks girls xx


----------



## miss malteser

Sorry to here about AF Sonia. FX for cycle 6.



> Quick question for you about BBT and charting. I normally take my temperature at 7am or thereabouts. This morning I woke at 5.15am, and as I knew that it was less than the 3 hours recommended uninterrupted sleep before I got up, I took my temp. It was 36.43.
> I took it again at 7.05 as usual and it was 36.77! Which one would you put on my chart? Or should I take an average and call it 36.60?
> 
> Yesterday's temp was 36.56. Can your temperature dip and then go back up again when you are pregnant, or is it just going to carry on dropping (if I go with 36.43) and I can pretty much count myself out already?!! I'm 5dpo.

I´m no expert but I´d use the 5.15 temp as your 7.05 one will have been affected by you waking up earlier. Whenever I didn´t get my 3 hours uninterrupted sleep my temp rose by quite a lot.

If you look at other charts on Fertility Friend everyones temps do fluctuate quite a bit but if you are pregnant they should stay quite high apart from if you have the implantation dip which apparently is when temps can even fall below the coverline just after implantation but then rise straight away again. Although 5dpo would be a bit early for implantation I think... My temps were always affected by so many things (room temp, food, drink, stress, hours of sleep) that I tended just to look at the overall pattern and not individual ones.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would go with the 5.15 temp. Post ovulation temps can dip for implantation and some charts go triphasic which is a second dip later in the cycle and then stay up.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi all, 

I eagerly awaiting your BFP's. I have a feeling we will see some soon :D

Presh - sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of baby dust x

Miss M - how are you feeling? 

AFM had our dating scan yesterday. First time we have seen peanut so we were a little anxious, not knowing if bean was ok. Peanut was moving around alot and measured 2 days ahead. My official due date is 28th July x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey emz - that's great news about your scan!

I'm glad peanut is healthy and kicking away! I bet it was fab seeing him/her on the screen!

X


----------



## mazndave

Hey Emz, glad your scan went well and baby is doing great. Love the nn peanut! I think our nn would be jellybean! 

Thanks for advice on chart, someone told me to go on a website that makes adjustments for time differences, and use the temperature given on there. That's what I've done, but I suppose at this stage it doesn't really matter what I put on there. It's not a temp I needed to determine ovulation, so at this point I'm either pregnant or I'm not, and what temperature I choose to put on my chart isn't going to make a difference to that fact! I suppose it's just for spotting patterns on later cycles really.

I really hope this is our month! Don't know whether I can hold off another week to test, can see me caving in on Wednesday at 10 dpo, and then I'm just going to be disappointed (I don't feel very confident, think I'm going to be having a 2013 baby!)

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

mazndave said:


> Hey Emz, glad your scan went well and baby is doing great. Love the nn peanut!
> 
> I really hope this is our month! Don't know whether I can hold off another week to test, can see me caving in on Wednesday at 10 dpo, and then I'm just going to be disappointed (I don't feel very confident, think I'm going to be having a 2013 baby!)
> 
> xx

I know it's easier said than done but try to stay positive. Your BFP will show itself soon, I'm sure :hugs:

X


----------



## miss malteser

Hi Emz, great news about your scan. I don´t know how I´m going to be able to last that long without seeing him/her. I´m a little bit worried as until last Wednesday my symptoms were getting worse each day but since Thursday they have got loads better. The nausea only lasts for about 10 mins and comes maybe only twice a day and I´m nowhere near as tired as I was. I have my blood tests next Thursday and then nothing until my scan at the end of Feb but I´m sure they´d phone me before then if they noticed a problem with the tests. Until then I´ll just have to wait I guess.

Maz, as you said, the post ov emps aren´t overly important so don´t worry too much about it!

Hope the rest of you are all doing ok. Looking forward to some Jan/Feb BFPs!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey miss malteser. Aww, your LO is a blueberry :) how sweet!

I'm sure everything's ok with your bean. The fact you are still getting the nausea is a good thing. Bet you can't wait for your scan. 

I'm 8dpo today and have been getting some stretching twinge type pains all across my lower abdomen. My boobs arnt sore but feel a bit more bruised than normal. I didn't really have many symptoms until 2 days ago. It's our first cycle using Conceive Plus so hoping and praying it's going to help us get a BFP.

Hope everyone else is ok

X


----------



## mazndave

Hi Miss Malteaser, I'm sure your little one is fine, and the weeks until your scan will fly by. Try not to worry too much that your nausea is fading, some people never experience any at all, and others only have it for a very short time (and then the unlucky ones have it for ages!)

I'm 7dpo today, and have developed a very itchy red rash in the creases of both elbows. Ive never had this before - had heat rash onb my chest before on holiday, but never anything like this at home. Has anyone ever heard of this being a symptom at all, or am I just wishful thinking?! My temperature is still rising as well, up to 36.72 at 6.30 am, which is the highest I've had so far (bar the high one the other day which I didn't go with) I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much though as I don't want the crashing disappointment when it's a bfn!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.
Hope everyone is well?

Elz - lovely summer baby! Are you going to find out the gender?
Malteser - I'm sure all is ok, and like Mazndave said the weeks will fly by.

How is everyone else doing? I'm now cd 3/4 and have had a very odd cycle! I spotted on and off for three days, light flow for one day, nothing then spotting again today. Guess it will regulate eventually. We are due the ovulate at the end of the month which will back AF / testing due around valentines day.

I'm really trying to lose some weight as don't want something I can control being the reason why it isn't happening. So am all stocked up on healthy food and have been exercising quite a bit so will see how we go. My mum and aunt are doing it with me too so have some support. X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thanks ladies.

Miss M - You're still having symptoms so that is great. TBH all I've had is some nausea and tingling boobs now and then. Nothing to shout about at all. I'm sure everything will be fine x


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks for your comments. My midwife phoned me this morning to change the time of my blood tests so I mentioned it to her but she doesn´t seem too worried and said that with some people the symptoms do calm down very early and don´t necessarily continue non stop for the first three months or so. But, I still think the 5 week wait until the first scan is going to go veeeeeery slowly indeed!

BabyBump and Maz, FXd for some BFPs this week!!


----------



## mazndave

miss malteser said:


> BabyBump and Maz, FXd for some BFPs this week!!

Well, I caved this morning and did a test! Knew I wouldn't be able to last until Saturday....

It was a BFN as expected, but to be fair I am only 8 dpo so there is still a glimmer of hope. I've been looking at charts on FF & quite a few have negative tests at 8, 9 & 10 dpo, but go on to get bfp's at 11 onwards. My fingers are crossed that this happens to me, and I have a feeling I'll be testing every day this week in the hope that it does!! I just don't think it's my time yet though, unfortunately.

I have a dull ache in my lower back and abdomen today, but that could just be the onset of AF, and I also feel a little bit sick but I think that is probably psychological!

xx


----------



## miss malteser

You´re definitely not out yet! 8dpo is so early and if you don´t use OPKs, FF only estimates your ov date, so you may only be 7dpo.

I´ll be looking forward to the daily test updates!


----------



## mazndave

I have been using OPK's this cycle so I think my date of cd22 should be correct. Had 3 positives on cd 20, 21 & 22, and had temp rises from cd23 onwards. 

I'm hoping it's not AF coming as then my LP will be pretty short, want it to hold off for at least 4 more days so that it's 12 days in total. 

I'll be on here every morning with my test updates - good job I got 10 for £1.50 from SME otherwise I'd be wasting a fortune!!
xx


----------



## mazndave

9 dpo .............................

Stark white BFN :nope:

Thought it would be. I know there is still chance yet, but I think I'm pretty much ruling myself out. Will def think that if it's still negative tomorrow at 10 dpo. I've got sniffles today, and cramps and backache again, but I'm classing that as symptoms of oncoming AF. TMI, but feel a little 'wet' inside as well which could be due to it being on it's way. I hope it holds off til at least Friday so that my LP is over 10/11 days.

I know in comparison to others we haven't been trying for long, but I'm really starting to wonder when it'll be our turn :shrug:What if it never is??!!!!!

xx


----------



## PreshFest

I've never gotten a bfp before 10dpo.... So don't stress. And even if you do end up with a bfn this cycle, don't give up. This is only your third cycle trying, so you are still so early in the game. I've heard that it takes on average 8 months to get pregnant.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mazndave

Hey Presh, thanks for the encouragement! I'll keep my fingers (and toes) crossed for my BFP tomorrow!

I know we haven't been trying long and it's only my third cycle, but I think it's because they have been long it makes it feel worse. Like so far my 3 cycles have added up to 117 days and counting, which would mean I'd be into my fifth cycle by now if I was every 28 days. So I feel like I have less chance of getting pregnant within the 8 month time frame as I'll only have had 6 chances rather than 8, if that makes sense.

And even though I know it was unlikely to happen straightaway and that's completely normal, I still can't help having that niggling worry that it's because there's something wrong with one of us. I don't think you can help but have that thought really.

I hope you are keeping well? xx


----------



## PreshFest

I definitely know how hard it is to not get caught up in it all! Just hoping you can relax a little and not stress. Especially at this point when you actually still could be pregnant!

I am doing well. Just waiting for af to come so we can start trying again. But I refuse to stress over it all this time. I'm determined to let it happen when it happens and be relaxed about it. Obviously because of the ectopic I will need to test right away, but other than that I just want to be chill about it all. My last two pregnancies I was trying to control everything, which is nuts because you can't control any of that stuff! So, wish me luck. I hope I can actually achieve this!!!!


----------



## Elz

Presh - glad you're doing well, stay positive!! :) x

Maz - you're definitely not out yet!! So don't give up hope until you get either a BFP or AF (obviously a BFP would be infinitely better!!!) x

Well I'm 10DPO today and very nearly caved and tested, but I made myself think that it could show a BFN even if I am pregnant so there's no point in wasting a test just yet! I'm going to try my very best to hold out until Saturday morning where I'd be 14DPO and AF would be 1 day late (that's if she hasn't turned up already by then!!) I just hope this week goes by quickly and if I do end up getting a BFP this weekend, it would be the best birthday presant EVER!! If not, then nobody would be suspicious that I don't have a birthday drink!! Fingers crossed..... x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Good luck Mazndave and Elz with testing, can't wait to hear your results!

Glad to hear you're doing ok Presh x

Same old for me really, not cd7-8 I think but kind of counting this month out already as I've completely lost my mo jo - have no sex drive at all, and that is very odd! I have ally going on at the moment with work, alot of people were made redundant yesterday unfortunately and know it's going to be a tough few weeks :( some of those are really good friends of mine, in different departments but so horrible. I think me and my team are ok, for now. 

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Good luck Mazndave and Elz with testing, can't wait to hear your results!

Glad to hear you're doing ok Presh x

Same old for me really, now cd7-8 I think but kind of counting this month out already as I've completely lost my mo jo - have no sex drive at all, and that is very odd! I have alot going on at the moment with work, alot of people were made redundant yesterday unfortunately and know it's going to be a tough few weeks :( some of those are really good friends of mine, in different departments but so horrible. I think me and my team are ok, for now. 

X


----------



## mazndave

10 dpo...............BFN.

Or is it????:shrug:

Straight away I saw the control line and nothing else so thought that was it, went to brush my teeth came back 3 minutes later, and I swear I saw a really faint line!! Sat and squinted at it for a few minutes before I shouted hubby to come and have a look! He could see it too. How long is it meant to take before you can get an evap? I first saw it after about 3-4 minutes development time, but wasn't sure if my eyes were playing tricks on me. Hubby saw it after about ten minutes. The line was still there 45 minutes later when I went to work, but I'm aware at that point it could def have been an evap.

My temp was up today as well, the highest it's ever been by .13, so I don't know if that's significant or a coincidence. I've attached a link to my chart to see whether you think it looks promising. (just in case you think there isn't much bding going on, I've only left on any thats near ov - bit of shyness there!:haha:) The circles are from taking temp earlier than normal, rather than later.

My Ovulation Chart 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, as the test could just be playing cruel tricks on me, but I really hope that this is our time! Will be so nervous testing tomorrow. Think I'm doubting it as still feel like I have AF symptoms - backache, cramps and belly ache. Keep thinking that it'll be here everytime I go to the loo!

Everyone send me positive vibes!

Sorry to hear about your work friends Sonia, we had redundancies recently and one of my best friends was a 'victim' so I know how you feel. She has ended up getting a better job out of it though, so she's actually pleased now! And don't give up on this cycle, you've got a good few days before ov to get your mojo back!!
xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Do a digi, do a digi :D Then it will spell it out for you. I've never like the dye tests. I need to see the words PREGNANT lol x


----------



## mazndave

I think I will do one more cheapie tomorrow and see if I can see a line (please let there be!) and if there is, I'll go and get a digi from Tesco to do on Friday morning. 

I'm actually scared to do another test now, I think I'm getting too excited about it and then it will all come crashing down tomorrow when I see absolutely nothing, and it was just an evap! I def saw something within 3-4 minutes though, I'm sure it was no longer than that. I've never had an evap before, even got yesterdays out of the bin to see if that had anything! Would be very mean of it to give me one now!

xx


----------



## PreshFest

MAZ!! I really hope this is it! How exciting... I know how scary it is, though. But, in my opinion, if a man can see it, it's positive!!! lol


----------



## Elz

Yay Maz!! I've got everything crossed for you that it's a BFP!!
Let us know as soon as you test how it goes!! lol x


----------



## Soniamillie01

So hopeful for you x


----------



## mazndave

Ok, so I decided I couldn't wait until tomorrow, just done another cheapie now!! The faintest of faint faint lines came up within 90 seconds, and hubby saw this one too! It's the palest pink line I've ever seen, but I'm SURE I'm not imagining it. I really, really hope I'm not. I think the more I look at it, the more I convince myself I've just got line eye!I tried to take a picture on hubbies phone, but it blurs too much when I try to get in close.

Won't be able to sleep tonight, I'll just want the morning to get here so I can do another one. Surely I can't have 2 evaps in a row, and it come up so soon this time?

xxx


----------



## Elz

Congrats Maz!! :D so happy for you! xx


----------



## Jembug

Oooooh so exciting maz! Can you post a pic? I had a really faint positive with my last LO, my husband couldn't see it but I could and I was pregnant! X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

OMG all that money wasted on cheapies and you could have had a digi spell it out for you by now lmao Only kidding. A line is a line :happydance: HUGE congratulations :hugs:


----------



## mazndave

Elz said:


> Congrats Maz!! :D so happy for you! xx

Thanks, I'm trying to not get too ahead of myself, as it's far from 100% yet, but I've got to think positive for tomorrow! I hope I don't have to come on here all embarrassed coz it was a false alarm :blush: I really hope you get your BFP on Saturday!

Jembug, I've tried to take pics but I need to get in really close for it to show, and then it just goes out of focus. Fingers crossed I get a darker line in the next few days to show you!

Emz, I got a pack of 10 from SME fertility for £1.50ish, so i'm not fussed about wasting them! Still got 6 left! Gonna get a digi for the weekend though, just so I can hopefully see that amazing word.

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My god, huge congratulations maz!! Hoping it's the start of your BFP :)

Can't wait til you test tomorrow. How many dpo are you now?

X


----------



## mazndave

BabyBumpHope said:


> My god, huge congratulations maz!! Hoping it's the start of your BFP :)
> 
> Can't wait til you test tomorrow. How many dpo are you now?
> 
> X

If FF is correct, I'm 10 dpo today. I think my LP is around 13 days, so if I am preggo should have a nice line by Saturday? I'm just worried in case I've imagined it all!

When are you testing? 

xx


----------



## PreshFest

Your eggo is definitely preggo!
Congrats!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm not too sure now. I'm 11dpo today and AF is due anywhere from fri-mon. I should really wait til Tuesday which would be 17dpo but probably won't last that long! 

I was at work today and 3 of my colleagues told me on different occasions that I look very pale and pastey??? I didn't notice it but it mist be true if they all noticed? Been getting tugging feelings in my right and left side too and I've got loads and loads of White lotion type CM which I've never had before

X


----------



## mazndave

That sounds exactly like me, had twinges since about 4 dpo, felt a bit like AF cramps, and I've also had plenty of CM. So IF I am, you could be too!!

Covered in bloomin spots as well, feel like a dot to dot!

Thanks Presh, I hope it is. I really hope that your AF comes soon for you, so you can try again. I want us all pregnant by March!

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've been really spotty this cycle too. Got a few right on the sides of my face. I'm not normally a spotty person at all!

X


----------



## mazndave

Mine are on my jawline, chin and forehead, I look awful!

I've tried to take some pics with my phone but don't think they're really showing up - can anyone see the lines? One from 7am and one from 7pm

xx
 



Attached Files:







=_utf-8_B_SU1BRzAzNjAuanBn_= (3).jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 12









=_utf-8_B_SU1BRzAzNjEuanBn_= (2).jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Soniamillie01

OMG amazing news! I can definitely see a line on the right hand side one. This is definitely looking good for you!

Babybumphope - your symptoms sound amazing, especially the cm !!! Good signs x


----------



## iow_bird

Congratulations!!! I can see a line too :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Maz - I can see a line too although like you say, the pic is a little blurry. Hope you get a clearer line today! I'm at work all day today but I'll be logging onto here during my lunch break to see your news!!

X


----------



## mazndave

11 dpo.......still a super faint line, but definitely a line!!

Am I right in thinking that the levels should double approx every 48 hours? So by tomorrow morning it should seem darker. Going to try and find my camera so that I can get better close up pictures.

I hope I'm not doing all your heads in with my constant updates?! Everyone else has just come on saying, :hi:'hey I got my BFP!', whereas I seem to be making a big drama out of it! I think it's because I was so convinced it wasn't going to happen this month, I can't actually believe it could be real. Just tell me if you're getting sick of it!! :haha:

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Don´t be silly!! Of course nobody is going to get sick of it! But seriously, how the hell have you not tested with a digi yet??!!! Lol. I only tested with a digi as I couldn´t be doing with all that "is it, isn´t it?"!!


----------



## mazndave

I'm going to do a digi on Saturday morning, which would be roughly when AF is due. Thought I'd wait until then in case it turns out to be a chemical or something like that (I'll be more likely to believe the result if I see PREGNANT then rather than now!!)

xx


----------



## PreshFest

There's no question!! You're pregnant!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Not sick of it at all. It's all very excting :D


----------



## Soniamillie01

Never sick of it, I've come home so I could log and and hear your news! Yes I think they say double every 48 hrs so by sat should be lovely x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Defo sounds like a positive! Congrats again. Can't wait til you do a digi

X


----------



## mazndave

So, I've just been holding my wee in for about 4 hours so I could do another PM test, and the bloomin strip is faulty, hasn't even got a control line! I'd poured it down loo as well before I'd noticed so couldn't retest!:dohh:

It does make me worry though that if that ones faulty, maybe the others are too just in a different way!!

Roll on Saturday for the digi!:wacko:

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

You should be ok if got the control line on the others. So excited for you x


----------



## mazndave

Just to bore you all with another photo, managed to take one that isn't so blurred, but the flash has washed the colour out and made it all look a bit grey.

I've got a different brand to try in the morning, hubby was telling a customer about it (she doesn't know me or our families so I'm fine with this) and she gave him one of her spare tests which I think was lovely of her!

xx
 



Attached Files:







=_utf-8_B_SU1BRzAzNjkuanBn_= (2).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Soniamillie01

11dpo test this morning is a definite positive! So swee of that lady! Definitely get a digi for sat x


----------



## MissBroody

Mazndave - a positive is a positive - SOMETHING is causing lines to appear!!! My first test at 10dpo with DS was very very faint and got darker as the days went on. Get a digi!!! 
YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: sooo excited for you!

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Definitely a positive!!! Woohoo! What were your symptoms again?

X


----------



## mazndave

MissBroody said:


> Mazndave - a positive is a positive - SOMETHING is causing lines to appear!!! My first test at 10dpo with DS was very very faint and got darker as the days went on. Get a digi!!!
> YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: sooo excited for you!
> 
> xx

I think I am aren't I?! BLOODY HELL!!!:wohoo:

Can't believe you can find out what you're having in 5 weeks! Wonder if there'll be 2 Freya-Rose's on this thread?!

Babybumphope, symptoms so far:

Spots, spots and more spots!
Raise in temps
Backache
Af like cramps since approx 4 dpo 
Started to have the very occasional sicky feeling - gipped at the smell of hubby's cauli cheese yesterday and I love the stuff!
Been burping alot last couple of days
'Wet' feeling, white creamy cm
Insomnia - can this be a symptom?
Haven't got sore boobs or anything like that

xx


----------



## MissBroody

Yep - you bloody well are preggers :haha: :happydance:

I'm so so chuffed for you :flower:

I know - eek - 5 weeks til we find out!! And around 8 weeks til your first scan hehe! 99.9% sure we're having a boy (what's your definite boy name or haven't you pinned yourselves down to one yet?) but if we're both having a girls (and I reckon you are :winkwink: ) then we'll both have a little Freya-Rose!!

Those all sound like preggo symptoms to me!! Rest up Mrs - you have a little bean inside you to think about now :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yay another BFP :D whoop whoop So exciting.

MissB good to see you're doing well :flower:


----------



## mazndave

I've been looking at due date calculaters and they're ranging anywhere between 1st & 15th October. Worked out 12 weeks would be somewhere around mother's day, and 20 weeks would be around 2nd wedding anniversary! Great times for scans. Let's hope I have a sticky bean so I get to have them!

I reckon you'll be having a girl! Before I REALLY wanted a girl first, but I'd be equally happy to have a boy now, if not more so. Yes we have a boys name in mind, Seth Alexander. My late nana is Alice, so the Alex part of middle name is to sound similar to that, and my Dad is Andy, which is the ander. Did you narrow down your choices?

xx


----------



## MissBroody

Thank you Emz :flower: hope everything is great with you!

Mazndave - yay - I hope baby comes on my birthday - October 13th :haha: such a great month to be born in school-wise. Great times for scans - and making announcements! 

I love your boys name :) and I may be biased but having a boy first has been amazing - my son is such a little bundle of fun and cuddles :cloud9:

You think I'm having a girl? That's interesting. I'm so so convinced it's a boy. I want Noah - OH wants Reuben. Unless it's a girl - then that's the argument we'll be having until he's here!

Don't forget to take a belly pic! I know it won't be much now - but with DS (haven't had the time this pg oops) I took a photo of my belly every week from my BFP and it's amazing to look at them all and see how your belly changes.

Xx


----------



## mazndave

I just posted a really long reply, and then accidentally closed the web page,aaaaaargh!!

We're thinking of Mother's day announcement - 'Nana' cards sealed inside theirs! Cheesy but we like it!

You know that I love both of your names, but I think Reuben has the edge for me! Sorry to side with your OH, but I think it's because Noah is a bit more popular, and Harrison and Reuben sound really good together! You could have the nickname Roo, which I think is so cute!

Will def do belly pics, seen a few on Facebook and it's great to see the changes taking place over the weeks.

Took 2 more tests this morning at 12 dpo (pic attached), my cheapie was still about the same as before, and there's also a faint line on the one I was given. The box for that one says for use on the day of your missed period though, or in the 7 days after, so wasn't expecting that to be dark. Don't think I've actually missed it yet, FF has it estimated as Monday 30th I think.

What is the sensitivity of the CB digis? Don't want to spend my spondoolies on one and then it not work because I needed to wait til after Monday.

There's a thread on the pregnancy test gallery that shows the progression of the cheapies, and hers haven't got dark until 16 dpo. I'd say in real life that mine mostly resembles the 14 or 15 dpo ones, so at least that seems a good sign.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/863276-dollar-store-progression-bfp-8d.html

Can't wait for Elz and Babybumphope to test, got a good feeling about you both! And Sonia, I hope you've got that mojo back hun, I really want a BFP from you in Feb!

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0379.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

With CB digis I believe the box says you can test 4-5 days before missed period x


----------



## miss malteser

My brother did the Mothers day thing too and they loved it!!

I´ve got a spare CB digi at home, I´ll have a look what it says on the box and get back to you this pm. It might say on their webpage too x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I copied this from their website x


Do you need to wait several days after you have missed a period before you can do a Clearblue Pregnancy Test?
No. All Clearblue Pregnancy Tests are sensitive enough to detect hCG in your urine from the day your period is due. You can use Clearblue Pregnancy Tests up to 4 days before your period is due, although the pregnancy hormone levels in your urine may not be high enough to be detected. So if you test early and you get a &#8220;Not Pregnant&#8221; test result, we recommend you test again when your period is due. Click here for more information about Clearblue Pregnancy Tests.


----------



## miss malteser

Just checked the box and it says exactly the same as on the web page but adds that 4 days before AF was due 55% see "Pregnant", 3 days before 86% do, 2 days before 97% do and 1 day early 98% do. From the day your period is due it is 99+% accurate.


----------



## mazndave

Thanks for getting me the info, I really appreciate it. Think I'll buy a double pack and if it's negative I can do the other on Monday morning and hopefully it'll be positive.

I'm soooo excited, don't think I'll sleep tonight!

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Lol, I was exactly the same. I think I only slept for a couple of hours all night and was almost throwing up whilst waiting for the result to show!


----------



## Elz

Ooo Maz I can't wait for you to get a definite answer! You are so preggo though, congrats!!

I'm out! :( AF got me good and proper over night :( I'm slightly disappointed because I had quite a good feeling about this month, and I won't get a birthday BFP! Never mind ey! Onwards to cycle number 6!!!

Fingers crossed BabyBumpHope for your testing tomorrow!! 
x


----------



## Soniamillie01

You and me together Elz!

Thanks Mazndave - it's not back yet and not hopeful and having a few tough days but not ovulated yet according to my opk's so not out. Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Elz, sorry to hear the witch got you x x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:hi: everyone

Maz - still looking good! Let us know when you've done your digi. But just remember it may still be a little early to see the magic word!

Elz - really sorry AF has turned up. She really is a wicked :witch: please try to be positive for February. It's got to be yours and sonias month!!

As for me - I'm now 13dpo and no sign of AF yet. Due to my previous cycles AF is due anywhere from today - Monday. My boobs are a bit sore (more bruised feeling than sore), I've had some more tugging feelings in my left and right side of tummy, still got White lotion type CM, 4 girls at work have told me I look very pale at work over the past 3days!

I don't know whther I'm going to test though - I'm so scared

X


----------



## mazndave

Elz, sorry the :witch: got you, you will only be a few weeks behind me when you get pregnant next month tho, we can still be bump buddies!! Same for you Sonia, February is going to be a good month! Almost should be due to test in a week or so I bet, so fingers crossed for her also. Presh, I have every faith that you're going to get pregnant after you've had AF as well! :flower:

BBH (thought I'd start to abbreviate, your username is quite long!!), this is soooo your month too. :test::test::test: Your symptoms are the same as mine hunny, you're just delaying your excitement right now!

Not done my digi yet, but also bought some Tesco own brands, did one at 9pm and I'm not doubting it anymore, lovely dark line!! Definitely pregnant, hope it's a sticky one!

XX
 



Attached Files:







BFP!.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey dark line dark line!!! Woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My cervix is very low at the minute. Surely I can't get a BFP if it's that low?

X


----------



## mazndave

I can still feel mine! I can never really tell the difference to be honest though!

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Woo hoo official congratulations MnD x x x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats! So pleased for you! 

BBH - when are you testing? 

Hope Feb is the month for us Elz and Presh x


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations, no need to do a digital. Its clear as day :) xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Soniamillie01 said:


> BBH - when are you testing?
> x

I'm not too sure Sonia. I said I would test this morning (14dpo) but got too scared so pee'd straight down the toilet. I'm CD26 now and have 24-27 day cycles so there's still chance AF might arrive. Last month I took my first ever test and got a BFN then AF arrived only a few hours later. I really don't want that to happen again :(

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Your symptoms sound very promising this month. Maybe wait until tomorrow and see how you feel then? I know how depressing it is to see the bfn and to just have to wait for AF but I have a feeling this is your month x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Soniamillie01 said:


> Your symptoms sound very promising this month. Maybe wait until tomorrow and see how you feel then? I know how depressing it is to see the bfn and to just have to wait for AF but I have a feeling this is your month x

Thanks Sonia. I think I'll do that. I know for a fact today is going to comprise of me running to the toilet every half an hour to see if she's staying away!

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm like that when I know she is due, hubby thinks I'm mental! Your symptoms are so promising, ESP as MND has had the same and she definitely had her bfp. Like you say don't want to get hopes up but fingers crossed for you.

I'm now anything between cd10-13 dependant upon whether counting those odd spotting/light flow/nothing days as Cd1-3. Last month I ovulated cd12 which is really early for me as I normally am cd15. Negative opk last night, like very negative so guessing I'm back up to ovulate approx cd15 which doesn't give me much hope for LP but the b6 should help that. Me moj jo still got AWOL on me, lol. Hubby says there's just to much going on for me at the moment and even if did find it probably wouldn't happen due to stress. Here's to a good week next week x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hoping the b6 treats you right though and lengthens your LP phase again. 

Why don't you get some conceive plus? If you arnt going to be BDing as much this cycle due to stress etc then it could help the :spermy: live for longer? I know what you mean about stress preventing ovulation and eggs being fertilised etc but it might just help a little. Why don't you and hubby go for a nice meal or even have a nice meal in the house so you can both relax and enjoy each other? That might sound a bit daft but it might be what you need

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

BBH you are so right! I'm going to call our favourite restaurant when they open and book a table. This week has made me realise life is too short to live for tomorrow - learn from yesterday, live for today and hope for tomorrow!

Off to order some conceive plus now!

I love the support us ladies give one another, I know we may be hundreds, some even thousands of miles away but I know I can always come online and chat to one of you. Thanks hun x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

You are very welcome :hugs:

You can buy conceive plus in Boots hun. Might be worth getting it from there so you can start using it ASAP 

X


----------



## miss malteser

Maz - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Who needs digis when you get lines that dark already?!! Have you calculated when you´ll be due yet? Aaah, so exciting!

BBH - I understand why you´re not testing yet. I always felt the same. When I started TTC I decided never to POAS until after AF was due. It doesn´t matter when you test, if you´re pregnant you are and if you´re not, you´re not but at least that way you avoid the BFN. Good luck for the next few days and FXd AF doesn´t show up. How good would it be to get 2BFPs in one week in this thread?!

Sonia - don´t get too down with everything. I think BBH is right, you and DH should go out for a meal, relax and forget about TTC. Who knows what could happen?! On the positive side, your LP has lenthened quite a bit which has definitely got to help. Enjoy your weekend and hope you find your mojo!

x


----------



## mazndave

Erm excuse me BBH, why can I see the words BFP on your ticker but you haven't said anything on here?!!! You have some explaining to do!!:haha: Congratulations chick, BUMP BUDDIES!! See, I knew you were!

I took my digi this morning, even tho I didn't really need to after the last test! Just wanted to see those words! It has me down as 2-3 weeks, I think it should be nearer the 2 weeks seeing as I'm only 13dpo tho. Unless FF had it slightly wrong as I did have 3 +ve OPK's in a row. I'm hoping it's that and not that my HCG is slightly higher because there's TWO in there?!:wacko: I'm finding it difficult to pinpoint a due date with it only being my 3rd cycle and the first 2 being so different in length and longer than average. I've guessed at around 5th October, which then agrees with the 2-3 weeks on the digi (it say's that means 4-5, and this date puts me at 4w1d)

Anyway, sorry for the almost complete domination of this thread over the last couple of days, I couldn't quite believe it could be happening, needed support from my girlies! Sonia's right, it's great that we can always come on here and have someone to talk too :hugs: Especially as I want to keep this a secret for now, this is my outlet.

Normal service can now be resumed on this thread, and I won't be so 'ME, ME, ME' anymore!!:haha:

Sonia, hope you enjoy your romantic meal tonight, and like Miss M said, try not to think about it too much as that will stress you out more. Have a few drinks, relax, and go from there. You'll have your mojo back by the end of tonight I bet!! Good luck hun, I really want to see you get those 2 pink lines.

xx
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey Maz! Sorry I didn't announce it on here. It wasn't in my recent subscribed threads and was so flustered that I couldn't remember which section the thread was under!

I used a poundland test and the line came up faint at first then darkened - was quite dark by the time the 5 minutes were up! I was literally shaking from head to toe. It still hasn't sunk in. I showed it to my DH and he had a beaming grin on his face :)

We've just been out to the shops to buy a twin pack d first response test incase the cheap test was faulty. I actually can't believe it!!

Since I saw the 2 pink lines I've been feeling stronger symptoms! It's funny how you feel them anyway then part of you thinks that if you feel too confident that you are pregnant then something will make sure you arnt. Does that make sense? 

X


----------



## mazndave

I don't think it's really sunk in with me yet either, but it's just the most amazing feeling ever isn't it?! And don't worry, no chance it was a faulty test! I think you should buy a digi, Tesco does one for £7, it's ace actually seeing those words staring back at you!

Have you worked out your due date yet? How old will you be when baby is born? I'm 28 now and will be 29 when it's here. Whereabouts are you from, North or South? Sorry for the inquisition!!
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

BBH congrats! Knew your symptoms sounded positive!

So pleased for you both. And to be so close together makes it even more special! Fingers crossed almosthere comes back with some positive news too! Will leave just me then so atleast I know I'll be next :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

mazndave said:


> I don't think it's really sunk in with me yet either, but it's just the most amazing feeling ever isn't it?! And don't worry, no chance it was a faulty test! I think you should buy a digi, Tesco does one for £7, it's ace actually seeing those words staring back at you!
> 
> Have you worked out your due date yet? How old will you be when baby is born? I'm 28 now and will be 29 when it's here. Whereabouts are you from, North or South? Sorry for the inquisition!!
> xx

Is the £7 digi one from tesco the one that tells you how far on you are? I really want to do one of them!

I'll be 28 when bubs is born and I'm from up north - don't want to give anymore away though as don't want anyone finding out!!

X


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations BBH!!!! 2BFPs in one day!!! 

BBH I wouldn´t worry about the test being faulty. they say it´s possible to get false negatives but it´s very rare to get a false positive.

Maz - don´t worry about the "domination of this thread"! It´s been exciting waiting for your result and things had been a bit quiet on here anyway so it was good to start "talking" again!
x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Soniamillie01 said:


> BBH congrats! Knew your symptoms sounded positive!
> 
> So pleased for you both. And to be so close together makes it even more special! Fingers crossed almosthere comes back with some positive news too! Will leave just me then so atleast I know I'll be next :)

Aww thanks Sonia. I really wasn't expecting it. It's funny, it was only 15 hours ago that we found out and already my boobs are hurting alot more! Got more tugging feelings in my tummy too. It's almost like it's psychological!

You have to be next Sonia. A lovely valentines BFP would be amazing. Did you book a table at that restaurant for you and your hubby?

X


----------



## miss malteser

I´ll be 28, almost 29 too. Weird how we´re all of a similar age.

How did last night go Sonia?

Does anyone know what´s happened to Almost? She´s been very quiet recently.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I heard from almost the other day. She's not been on in a while as she wants to see how she goes without obsessing over the TTC process. She said she's fine and that she'll be back in a month or so - and hopefully with some good news :)

I was starting to feel like that to be honest. When you come on here you tend to symptom spot alot more than you would if you weren't on here. That was going to be my plan for the next cycle if AF had arrived. 

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes we are of similar ages. I'm 30, will be 31 in October so guess I'll hopefully be 31 when a mummy, and not 32!

We ended up staying in but had our nephew, Billy stay which was lovely. We had a good night, take out, movies and an early night. We ended up bd'ing twice at 4am this morning and then couldnt get back to sleep :) tired now! Still no positive opk but is getting that way, may think about getting some conceive plus today just to help us along the way ;)

Ah glad almost is ok and comes back with some good news. I try not to go on any otter threads so don't symptom spot, I have no tests in the house and not buying any so will just have to wait for AF to arrive x


----------



## miss malteser

Twice at 4am?!! Good to see you got your mojo back!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg I knew it, I knew we'd see BFP's soon. Congratulations BBH. This is so brilliant :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Got myself some conceieve plus too but it's the external one ?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Soniamillie01 said:


> Got myself some conceieve plus too but it's the external one ?

I had a 2.5ml syringe which I used to squeeze it inside me - we used it on DH too. My auntie is a nurse and she gave us a first aid box ages ago and there was a syringe I'm there

X


----------



## mazndave

Ha ha, twice at 4am! You're a better OH than I am, 4am is for sleeping! Welcome back Sonia's mojo!! Fingers crossed those opk's turn positive in next couple of days.

I'm also in the north, funny if we knew each other without realising! I can understand why you don't want to be more specific, I sometimes worry about someone I know being on here and recognising it's me, spoiling the surprise! I try not to give too much away, think once I've had my scan and told all family, I'll be back on here introducing myself properly! 

Are you a northerner or southerner Miss M? (or Scottish, Welsh etc)

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Randomly we were both wide awake! Normally he would have got the elbow :) mojo is back! 

Maybe I'll see if we have a small syringe at work. Did you find it work for you? The conceive plus I mean?

Have you ladies done anything different this cycle that you think may have helped you fall?

Got a positive opk this lunchtime, I normally do them at 6pm and I would say the lunchtime one was just shy of being the same colour, only just though. Might do another on a bit to be sure but pretty convinced I'm about to ovulate as have been cramping all day. Good job my mojo is back! Just in time! We're going to go out for dinner tonight as my nephew has gone home now. 

Thanks for your support again ladies x


----------



## Elz

Congrats BBH!! 2 out of the 3 of us testing this weekend getting a BFP is quite good going!! lol x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sonia - i definitely feel like it helped us. Other things we did were...

* i cut out caffeine for the first time this month

* drank loads of green and peppermint tea

* I ate sunflower seeds from 1dpo to getting my BFP (apparantly it helps with implantation)

* we BD'd CD 6, 8, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18 and i'm convinced i ovulated on CD12.

* we both ate alot healthier

x


----------



## mazndave

Fantastic that you are getting your pos opk just after bd'ing twice this morning! Mojo definitely came back just in time!! 

I can't really think of anything we did that was much different. I suppose the only difference being that I started charting and the opk's, so knew when was the best time to bd. Before I was just having to guess as both my cycles were long and different lengths - I probably missed Ov. The only other thing I can think is I'm normally a pm girl, and we dtd on the am of ovulation. I reckon that will end up being when we conceived, rather than the times before. 

Can't wait for the next 2 weeks to pass so you can get your bfp and join us!

BBH, forgot to answer your q about Tesco test. I don't think that does tell you the weeks, CB digi is what I used and they were £9 for 1 or £12 for 2 at Tesco.

Just a question on those - does the battery go after a day or so? I wanted to keep mine (saddo!) but now the screen is blank. I dropped it earlier so didn't know if it was down to that, or if it's just what happens to them?

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Maz - i think the battery does go after 24-48 hours. Did you take a photo?

x


----------



## mazndave

Yes luckily, taking a pic was the first thing I did with it!! Don't know why I hadn't realised that it was bound to go, but I was enjoying looking at it every now and then!

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm going to keep my first response test - its got a pink cap on the pee part! :haha:

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would so keep my test too. Shame the batteries go so quick but good thinking of the picture!

Just done another opk and no where near as strong as this mornings so think I may have ovulated either last night of this morning. Hoping the 4am bd'ing and the once this afternoon help us along the way, will squeeze some more on ;) tomorrow and maybe tonight just in case.

I hope I can join you ladies with a bfp soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

BBH - I'm definitely going to try the sun flower seeds, thanks x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sonia - you need to eat 1/4 of a cupful daily

x


----------



## miss malteser

Maz - I´m also a fellow northerner!


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> I would so keep my test too. Shame the batteries go so quick but good thinking of the picture!
> 
> Just done another opk and no where near as strong as this mornings so think I may have ovulated either last night of this morning. Hoping the 4am bd'ing and the once this afternoon help us along the way, will squeeze some more on ;) tomorrow and maybe tonight just in case.
> 
> I hope I can join you ladies with a bfp soon!

Bloody hell woman, 3 times today already and you're considering again tonight! You've certainly got stamina!!:haha:

Good luck, I'd love for you to get an October due date too xx


----------



## mazndave

miss malteser said:


> Maz - I´m also a fellow northerner!

Maybe I know you as well! :haha: Obviously it's very unlikely, but how funny would it actually be if we were all from the same place!

I'll narrow it down anyway and say I'm from Yorkshire!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Catching up on wasted time ;) 

I would love an October baby as I was October and would love it x


----------



## MissBroody

yay - congrats BBH!! :happydance: I can't wait for all the other BFPs to follow now :D

It's such a shame the batteries go on the digis - I took a photo of mine but it was blurry, it didn't even occur to me that the screen would eventually go blank :dohh: I loved looking at it!! (with DS - didn't get one this time)

Soniamillie - you are going to be soon, I can feel it in my waters!! The month I fell pg with my DS I was taking 50mg of B6 all month that month, along with conception multi-vits (I can't remember what they're called now, they come in boxes of 30 in Boots) we also used pre-seed.

Has anyone heard from almosthere - I haven't seen her in a while?

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey miss broody :)

I heard from almost the other day. She's taking a break from here so she can relax a little. She said she'll be back in a month or so

X


----------



## miss malteser

> I'll narrow it down anyway and say I'm from Yorkshire!

I´m from Lancashire but live quite a bit further away from those parts these days!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, miss malteser - look at your rasberry!!

x


----------



## miss malteser

I think these tickers from thebump.com are a bit behind as every other page says that by now the baby should measure about 3cm. That would be one big raspberry!!!

How are you feeling? I didn´t really notice anything apart from tiredness until about 5 weeks but some people start having symproms really early.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

miss malteser said:


> I think these tickers from thebump.com are a bit behind as every other page says that by now the baby should measure about 3cm. That would be one big raspberry!!!
> 
> How are you feeling? I didn´t really notice anything apart from tiredness until about 5 weeks but some people start having symproms really early.

Haha - a giant rasberry! 

I'm ok thanks. Just really tired, having some strecthing cramps (although worse on a night time) and i've got really sore boobs - they feel really full too. I went to visit my grandad yesterday and he hugged me so tight that i thought my right boob was going to explode!

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope you ladies are all ok?

FF finally picked up on my ovulation but is saying I ovulated cd10, that's really early isn't it? I used to be 15, last month 12 and this month 10, although I didn't get my positive opk until cd11 so think I might count it as cd11. So I'm now 3/4 dpo and already starting to think we're out - I know I shouldn't be but we only bd'd cd 7 and cd11/12 so FF is ranking chance as low based on ovulating cd10, guess if I assume cd11 I've got more hope - wishful thinking more like. Definitely dont think I ovulated on cd10 as negative opk plus really bad cramping on cd11.

How are you new mummies to be doing?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sonia, I would go by the 11th if that's when you had cramping and positive OPK. I thought I was out at the start of this 2ww. I had a really bad cold all through my fertile period. So we didn't BD as much as we wanted to. Try to stat positive. Did you use the conceive plus?

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes, on cd11, will see what this month holds. I've been really tired the last two days and no motivation at all which is really unlike me.

How are you doing?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I meant cd11 not the 11th!

I think you should relax again now that you know you are in your 2ww. Get yourself a nice candlelit bath and have a good soak. 

I'm ok thanks. Going for a group session type thing with the midwives tomorrow to find out what food not to eat etc. Looking forward to it

X


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia - When I was looking at taking B complex and Agnus castus I remember reading that one of them, apart from lengthening your lp, also brought forward ovulation. I can´t remember where I read it nor which one of the two causes it though. Sorry! You´re just going to have to start to BD as early as possible from now on! DH will be pleased!! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

He sure will! I think it is the Agnus Cactus that brings ovulation forward. I think mine seems so early as I have so many days of spotting before AF flow arrives, maybe in the past I have mis-counted these spotting days as flow days.

A friend of mine is selling this https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-zeddy-parsnip-moses-basket-/770088700/type-i/#.Tya_2RZ_w5Y.facebook moses basket from Mamas and Papas for £40 including the stand and another set of bed linen, its brand new, never used as her baby was too big for it. So want it - Hubby is dying to buy it!

Ah your session tomorrow will be good, glad you're feeling ok x


----------



## mazndave

Hi Sonia,

Don't count yourself out yet hun, if you didn't get the positive OPK until the 11th then chances are that will probably be when you did ovulate rather than the 10th. I don't think FF will always be exact, & it could just be that your temp rose a little sooner due to other reasons, which made it think the 10th? We only dtd 3 times over my fertile period (I don't like feeling that I'm making hubby perform on demand!!), and look where it got us!! Was cd11 the day you dtd 3-4 times???!! Def still in with a shot! 

Me & BBH want to see you in the 'Precious Pumpkins' thread!!

I think you should buy the moses basket if you want it, you're going to need it at some point so why not?! I already have about 5 tops that I bought because they were on offer & I couldn't resist!

I'm jealous of BBH getting to have her first baby related appointment tomorrow. I'm in the process of changing my GP practice so until that's sorted I won't be able to sort midwife. Should be changed over by next week, but don't know how long I'll have to wait after that's done. I'm feeling paranoid at the moment that something is going to go wrong, so it would be nice to get seen sometime soon! I think having to wait until 8 weeks is a long time to have to go it alone.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

xx


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well! Hope this is your last TWW Sonia!!
It was my birthday yesterday and DH has spoilt me as always!! I must admit that I was slightly jealous of Maz and BBH for getting their BFP's over the weekend, as AF got me before I could test, and started thinking the inevitable "is there something wrong with me, why hasn't it happened yet?!" but DH cheered me up and we went to see a house and have decided to move within the next 2 weeks so that's going to keep me busy!! New start and all! So I may be offline for a while, depending on how quickly we can set up the internet in the new house. Fingers crossed it won't take too long because I'll get withdrawal symptoms from this site!! lol

How many of us are still waiting to get a BFP on this thread?....


----------



## PreshFest

I know I already got a bfp, but it doesn't count! So I am also still waiting! But prob won't be trying until March/April.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Elz, happy bday for yesterday and great news re: house! Maybe your bfp will come once you're settled in? I something have the same 'what's wrong?' feelings but guess that's natural and it will happen when it happens. Hope you're not offline for too long.

Mazndave - yes 4 times on and day before cd11 which I am going to class as ovulation, so like you said still in with a chance. Fingers crossed I'll be joining you and BBH soon. I hope the wait isn't too long to transfer doctors and get your first appoinment. Re: Moses basket, hubby said exactly the same thing and has told them we'll pick it up Sunday. I can always use it as a gift for a friend of mine who is about 6 months gone now if I can't stand the sight of it anymore.


----------



## Soniamillie01

TMI alert - sorry. Just noticed some pink thinged CM, not alot but enough to notice. It has all but gone now but surely it is too early for implantation, 4/5dpo?


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies!! I decided to come back since I am passed my O date - I have been away to rid of some stress and did not temp or opk this cycle at all! I have not read everything I missed yet, but OMG congrats babybumphope!!! And sonia, how much longer for you to test? I am going to test on Sunday (SUPERBOWL!) if no AF arrives which will be CD 29 for me. Hoping to get my pink lines, and am off the catch up on my reading!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi almost :hi: and welcome back :hugs:

Really hope both you and Sonia get your BFPs, and all the other girls on here.

Like maz said - we need some more precious pumpkins!!

X


----------



## almosthere

Preshfest, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## almosthere

ooo and congrats on the bfp to maz too! hope I did not miss any new bfps since I have left? eek sooo exciting!! (sorry for all random comments just want to respond to everything as I go along so I do not forget!)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome back almosthere - nice to hear you're ok. 
Don't really know, probably another 7 days I guess.

X


----------



## almosthere

PreshFest said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> Bugger! Really thought this was going to be your month Sonia. Still on for the Valentines BFP instead though, fingers crossed for cycle 6!
> 
> Well I'm only 4dpo, but I don't reckon I've got lucky this cycle. I know it's much too early to be certain, but I can just feel that I'm out. I really want a bump soon!
> 
> Wonder when Almost gets back from her holidays? Did AF come before she went or was she waiting to test, I can't remember?
> 
> xx
> 
> I've been wondering about Almost, too! According to her signature she should ovulate in 6 days...Click to expand...

I had an oddly short cycle and got AF quite early, before vacation even started =( I did enjoy many drinks and even had sangria last week, I have been very upset about how long it has taken dh and I so far-and of course, DH's cousin announces she is pregnant (about 8 weeks now) and she started trying after us and got a bfp her first cycle, I hope it is my turn this 5th cycle! If not I am seeing the doctor, I know I mentioned on some threads that I was going to the doctors in january, but I decided to wait until my 6th cycle tww to go so we can figure out if I need some additional help.


----------



## PreshFest

Welcome back, Almost!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

thanks for all the welcome backs, i truly missed conversing with you all!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck almost! It was 5th time lucky with us :)

X


----------



## miss malteser

Welcome back Almost! I think it´s a good idea to see the doctor, NOT because I think you could have a problem, but because that way the doctor can reassure you that these things can take their time and that it´s perfectly normal xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:wave: Welcome back Almost


----------



## almosthere

thanks emz, and wow cannot believe how far along you are already, time really does fly! Did you/are you going to find out the sex? Eeek! TMI ALERT! AFM lots of spotting after sex like dark pink, last night was cd 26 so I have a feeling AF is going to be right on time in the next few days. However, no spotting this AM. This spotting really is getting to me so I am very excited to get some answers at the doctors which is officially set for February 24th! It was the 23rd, but I am nervous about going alone so I moved it so DH can come along! Hoping for only good news, and reassurance. How is everyone doing today? How are you ladies who are still TTC? It is killing me to think I am now most likely onto cycle 6 =(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi almost. Glad you've got an appointment booked and glad hubby is going with you. I'm sure they'll put your mind at rest and will get everything sorted.

Nothing new here really, no more spotting after yesterday's episode so not sure what that was all about x


----------



## almosthere

eek hoping it is IB! I am not spotting after yesterday either but pretty convinced I am out and AF will arrive right on time for the super bowl! lol


----------



## PreshFest

I hope you both get your bfps this time!! I'm on pins and needles over here! : )


----------



## Elz

Welcome back Almost! I'm also onto cycle 6 :( I'm not sure whether to DTD every other day from now until Ov, or to just go with the flow and DTD when we feel like it. Every other day might give us a better chance, but going with the flow is less stressful...
Decisions, decisions!! 

How are you new bump ladies doing?? x


----------



## almosthere

Elz said:


> Welcome back Almost! I'm also onto cycle 6 :( I'm not sure whether to DTD every other day from now until Ov, or to just go with the flow and DTD when we feel like it. Every other day might give us a better chance, but going with the flow is less stressful...
> Decisions, decisions!!
> 
> How are you new bump ladies doing?? x

thanks elz! this cycle (which I think is ending in AF unfortunately) dh and I did no opks or temping, and went with the flow, although it usually ended up being every other day. I find there are pos and negs to both-i prefer everyother day at least, haha, because I would get so antsy if we didnt dtd in 2 or 3 days in a row!! hope whichever you choose works!


----------



## Soniamillie01

My chart has now changed to dashed cross hairs which I think means my symptoms conflict, I think maybe because my opk positive didn't match my temp change? It was solid until today and has since changed so not sure why.

God it is cold! I normally don't feel the cold that much but today it is freezing here! What's the weather like in the US almost and Presh? 
So glad it's Friday tomorrow - need the weekend for sleep! Also I suffer bad from hip bursitis and it has got really bad again so have accupuncture and hydrotherapy booked for sat - it's painful treatment but better in long run. X


----------



## PreshFest

Funny you ask about the weather... Here in Denver, CO it is about to start snowing like crazy. I think we are supposed to get close to 2 feet! I bet the office is closed tomorrow! Wahooooooooo!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah amazing, love the snow but not that much! I think it's probably too cold to snow here now x


----------



## almosthere

eek lots of snow presh! and sonia, here in Massachusetts it has been warmer than usual and no snow, its 36 degrees F tonight. and sorry but no idea about cross hairs and such! very minimal brown spotting on tissue just checked, still 99 percent sure af is on its way soon, pooey!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed she stays away x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

It's so cold here. -7 this morning in my car. We are expected snow at the weekend.

Almost - we are staying team yellow. We like the surprise x x


----------



## almosthere

you are a strong couple, I do not think I could-unless I already had one of each =) 
afm no af yet, but that spotting after 2 days ago after sex is saying af is on the way. think i may have cervical erosion, cannot wait to find out and treat whatever it may be going on in there! Hope everyone is doing well...CD 27 for me today! (my cycles have ranged from 26-34 days long!)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope sherries stay away almost x

I'm now 5/6dpo and have had such a headache all day and so tired. I'm off to bed now as feel like I could be coming down with something, plus had a slight tummy ache (lower tummy) but it's more like a heavy ache than pain, just know it's there kind of thing.
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## almosthere

hm, hope its your bean growing! took a test today somewhere between 6-12 dpo no idea ahh!! miss my opks and bbt chart but it was a 10miu sensitive dip hpt stick and stark negative so guessing i am out and just waiting for af at this point


----------



## Soniamillie01

Just re read my last post and not sure why I am hoping the sherries stay away. The joys of predictive text, sorry if my posts seems a little odd but post from my phone and sometimes it doesn't let me fully scroll up to see what I've written.

I'm thinking about not testing early, I have no tests in the house so would have to buy some and just thinking what will be will be, if I am then AF won't show, but then again not too sure when she is due. If I did ovulate on cd10 AF would be due cd20, I think, which will be Tuesday coming. Just seems so short a cycle - 20 days. FF is saying to test on day 22 if no AF which will be Thursday. I have quite a busy weekend and week next week so hopefully I'll keep myself from thinking about it.

It's currently 6am in the UK and I can't sleep, have been up three times in the night, hate interrupted sleep. I've got to drop DH off to work at 7.30 so may just get up now and finishing my ironing. Then I may hit the pool but it's so cold, no snow yet!


----------



## mazndave

Welcome back Almost! Hope you had a great vacation.

If you could be anywhere between 6-12dpo, don't rule yourself out just yet!! You could be 6, and that would be way too early to show on a test. I ruled myself out at 9dpowith a stark white negative, then got my faint positive the day after! Fingers crossed for you, keep the faith!

Sonia, don't want to give you false hope, but I think this cycle is looking really good for you. From about 4-5 dpo onwards, I had bellyache that felt similar to AF but not quite the same, this sounds like what you could be experiencing (I still get it on and off now, due to uterus stretching apparantly, although it is slightly worrying as makes me think AF is going to come!) Also, the week before my bfp, my sleeping pattern was shocking! I was waking up at least 3 times every night - this is what makes me feel positive about your cycle, especially if you are normally a good sleeper?

I'm slightly worried today, as had a small amount of very light brown discharge when I went to the loo this morning. Been reading up on net and you get lots of posts to say it's completely normal, then you read a few that really worry you. It seems to have gone again now though, so I'm just hoping it was just a one off and won't reappear again. I tell you what, this 1st trimester isn't what I thought it would be! I thought I'd just be really excited all the time, but I'm just counting down the weeks wanting to get to week 12 so I can feel less scared!

Emz, Miss B and Miss M, did/do you feel like this about 1st tri?

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure it's normal to feel like that Mazndave, I known certainly would. Maybe just give your GP a call to put your mind at rest? 

I am normally a really good sleeper so maybe you are right, I hope so! My tummy ache is definitely much stronger today to the point where I've had to stop a few times, also have a really strong nauseous feeling, but my mum has also got that and the kids in our family have had a bug. Tmi alert - really constipated as well but don't want to take anything.

This is going to sound so stupid but I am nervous already about being pregnant and how'd I'd cope with labour etc. I know I'd be fine but just nervous as a new chapter I guess. I do have a strong feeling about this month.

Agree with what MaznDave said Almost - you could be 6dpo and would be too early x


----------



## almosthere

i agree with maz, sonia, this cycle is sounding really good for you! I dont think its my month because i feel the same, no symptoms. hoping someone else on here brings on a feb bfp tho!! And maz i am sure you are fine some spotting is normal during pregnancy but def call if you think it will make you feel more confident that baby is doing well!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:hugs: Maz

I tell you hun, you will not stop worrying until that baby is in your arms all safe. And after that you worry about whole new things :( completely normal. Even now, being 15 weeks, seeing peanut at 13 weeks, I'm still wondering if they're ok in there :dohh:

I had red blood (spotting) at 7 and 9 weeks with my son. Its so scary but he is a very healthy two year old. They found no reason for it. Just one of those things. Could be old implantation blood hun? If you're worried don't be afraid to call your GP or early pregnancy unit :flower:


----------



## miss malteser

Maz - I feel exactly the same. I´m permanently really anxious, especially as at the moment I just don´t feel pregnant at all. I still have another three weeks to go until my scan and have no idea how I´m going to last that long. I suppose it´s normal.

A friend of mine had some spotting early on but her LO was fine and it stopped after a day or so x


----------



## Soniamillie01

So hubby has just come home from town with a test following my now third day of tummy ache. I can't see a second line but he is adament that there is a very (very!) faint one there. I am 7dpo so I know it is way early and not fmu.

Pic coming


----------



## Soniamillie01

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=335184&stc=1&d=1328376581


----------



## Soniamillie01

Definitely a bfn, onwards to test day or AF. I'm not counting myself out yet x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I'm on my phone and can't see properly Grrrrrr

CD7 is very early. Deffo not out yet x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I don't see it and know it is very early.
I guess I hoped it would be (as we all do when we test) just to explain the tummy aches / pains.


----------



## MissBroody

Maz - with my DS I had thick brown discharge on three seperate occassions between 7 and 10 weeks - totally normal. If it was bright red blood then I'd get it checked but you are absolutely fine. With me, it was old blood being pushed out as my uterus expanded, like my body having a clear out if you will... ! It was very scary though, and often accompanied by strong camps - again normal - everything stretching! Every twitch and ache is going to make you worry and as easy as it is to say - relax :hugs: Are you going to get a doppler? I picked up my DS's heartbeat at just over 9 weeks on mine - but that was reall early, I believe the're recommended after 12 weeks? But so reassuring.

Almost - so good to see you back! I can feel our BFP coming soon and I can't wait. I'm going to be chuffed to bits when you get your BFP. Can't wait for you to get answers from the doctor about that annoying spotting.

Sonia - I remember the name of the vits I took with DS now - Pregnacae! :dohh: Sorry about your BFN - but DEFINITELy not out - CD 7 is soo early! I got the faintest BFP ever at CD 12 with DS.

How are you Emz, and our other ladies?
xx


----------



## mazndave

Thanks for the reassurance everyone, when I think about it there really wasn't that much there at all, and it was only once when I wiped this morning. It hasn't come back since so I'm hoping it will stay away. TMI, but I had a 'big O' a few hours beforehand, and I wondered if it was somehow to do with this - a bit of old blood coming out due to spasms or something?! It's certainly put me off for a while, and it wasn't even bd either - will definitely not be doing that! I'm trying to not panic about everything so much, but every little twinge is a worry. Will try harder to relax from now on. 

Have got my medical Monday so will mention it then just to be on safe side. Can't wait to get my first midwife appointment sorted. Will be interesting to see what EDD they give me, based on Ov date I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, but on LMP date I'd be 6 weeks! Surely they can't base it on then though if I know I didn't ov until CD22?

Me and hubby bought some cute onesies today from Gap outlet, couldn't resist! I think they are good for a boy or a girl and quite funky for unisex, so had to get them! Will try not to buy anythng else so early though. Contemplating getting an early scan done at 8/9 weeks, can do it in Leeds for £69. I think this is a price worth paying for a little early reassurance. We want to tell families on Mother's day at 11 weeks, so it would be nice to know whether everything is looking ok before we say anything.

Sonia, I can't see anything, but that's to be expected. Try again on Tuesday at 10dpo and hopefully there'll be something to see then! Good luck:dust:

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0397.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0398.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0399.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0400.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soniamillie01

Very cute outfits x


----------



## MissBroody

That could have been it then Maz. Those vests are soo cute! An early scan would be great, especially if you're going to make an annoucement before the 12week scan. I fibbed about my LMP date - because they base it on everyone having a textbook 28 day cycle and my cycles ae 35 days, so I added a week onto my LMP date! As it turned out, the date they gave me was only 2 days out fom what I thought I was going fom my LMP and O being on CD 22. I thought I was 14 weeks, and they told me 13 weeks 5 days. They'll give you a date based on measurements at 12 week scan though - and the're usually quite accurate :) So exciting to get that first midwife appt. - makes it all so real!

xx


----------



## mazndave

I might add a few days on then and say it was the 29th December instead of 25th, and say I ov'd on cd18. Like you say I'd get a more accurate date at scan anyway, but wouldn't want them to initially date me a week ahead than I reckon I am, and then them say baby wasn't growing as well as it should be!

24 days until your scan!!!! Can't wait to find out what you're having - I'm still hoping for 2 Freya-Rose's!

xxx


----------



## MissBroody

Good plan. It won't be long til your 12 week scan!! Eee. When will you have the private scan? That'll be in a few weeks?!! Hehe I'm hoping for 2 Feya-roses too! But 99 per cent sure I'm having a Noah or reuben! Do you have a gut feeling of what you're having? I think you're having a girl.

xx


----------



## mazndave

We're going to book it for either 26th Feb or 4th March! Would have it a little bit sooner but want to give it good time to show a heartbeat!

I don't think I have a gut feeling really yet, I suppose if I think about it I reckon it will be a boy as well. I don't mind at all what I have, I sometimes think I really want a girl then feel disappointed that it wouldn't be a boy, and vice versa! I love both of my names so I'd be a bit sad about the one I don't get to use!

I'd quite like to be having one of each, but think twins would be too much of a handful!!!

xxx


----------



## MissBroody

I feel the same. I'd love a little girl to do the pink, dresses, bows..thing and use my girl name, but then I'd be sad in a way that we'll never have another boy (if it's a girl we'll stop at 2) and I wouldn't get to use my boy's name and get some more use out of the lovely boys clothes that Harrison had and barely wore. I think twins would kill me :haha:

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, how is everybody? Sorry I've been a little quiet over the weekend have been really busy. 

I'm now cd20, I did a manual override on FF to push ovulation to cd11 as that is when I got my positive opk. My temp has really shot up this morning, normally in region of 97 post ovulation, this mornings was 98.45 plus looks triphasic - good sign I guess? Tummy ache still continues plus sore boobs and now have a stinking cold and sore throat - just my luck when have lots planned this week. AF is due tomorrow - testing Thursday / Friday x


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi all, how is everybody? Sorry I've been a little quiet over the weekend have been really busy.
> 
> I'm now cd20, I did a manual override on FF to push ovulation to cd11 as that is when I got my positive opk. My temp has really shot up this morning, normally in region of 97 post ovulation, this mornings was 98.45 plus looks triphasic - good sign I guess? Tummy ache still continues plus sore boobs and now have a stinking cold and sore throat - just my luck when have lots planned this week. AF is due tomorrow - testing Thursday / Friday x

This is sounding REALLY positive hun, I think this is definitely going to be your month! My temperature was about the same as yours before my BFP, and tummy ache, sore boobs and cold are all excellent signs - I really think you're joining the preggo club this month Sonia! Can you not test tomorrow at 10dpo?! I really want to know, and it's when my positive first showed up, so yours may too.
:test::test:

I've got my fingers crossed for you, I really hope it's your turn, and you can be part of the 'precious pumpkins' as well with me & BBH!

xx


----------



## mazndave

I've just checked and at 9dpo my temp was 36.69, and at 10dpo when I got my first faint postive, it was 36.85. If yours stays quite high tomorrow morning, I really think you should do a test.

Ooh, this is exciting!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, I hope it is too but trying not to get my hopes up. Did you get a negative (as in stark white, no chance of faint line etc) on 9dpo and then a faint line on 10dpo? Just re-checked and my temp this morning was 98.22 (36.79) (sorry typo this morning) but is still an increase on yesterday (36.67).

I am a big old ugly bear with a massive sore head this morning, I am so snappy, irritable and really angry - for no reason! I went crazy this morning after one of my team called in sick with a flu, that is really unlike me! I feel very emotional inside, like I just want to hide away, not tearful but more irritable. Makes me think AF could be on her way but not normally like this at all.

Just checked my temps:

Ovulation: 36.23
2dpo: 36.5
3dpo: 36.53 approx
4dpo: 36.45 - also spotting on this day
5dpo: 36.63
6dpo: 36.63
7dpo: 36.48
8dpo: 36.67
9dpo: 36.79

I have now linked by chart to my signature. My chart this month is very similar to last months in terms of rising then dipping then rising etc.

I may test tomorrow if temp stays up, will then be 10dpo. Now that I have done the overide on my ovulation day, when I tested on Sat would have put me at 6dpo - how stupid to waste the test!


----------



## mazndave

My test at 9dpo couldn't have been more white if it tried!! I'd pretty much ruled myself out on the basis of that test! 10dpo was only just visable on the cheapies, wasn't until 12dpo when I did the Tesco test that I got a dark line. I'll list my temps & then you can see that it's a similar pattern really:

O day: 36.27
1dpo: 36.33
2dpo: 36.45
3dpo: 36.49
4dpo: 36.56
5dpo: 36.43
6dpo: missed - I think this may have been implantation day as got rise after this
7dpo: 36.72
8dpo: 36.66
9dpo: 36.69
10dpo: 36.85 faint BFP
11dpo: 36.80
12dpo: 36.86 strong BFP

I can understand why you don't want to get your hopes up too much though, as our bodies can play cruel tricks on us sometimes. I really hope this isn't the case, and your signs this month are real preggo symptoms and a lead up to Your BFP! From an outsiders point of view it does look promising.

xx


----------



## MissBroody

Sonia this is all sounding sooo positive!! I think you have a bean in your tum! test TES TEST!!! pleaseee! :haha: even if it came back neg today, could very well turn pos tomorrow or Thursday - I had stark white on CD 10, verrrryyy faint on CD 11 and a faint (but clearly a line) on CD 12. It's sounding so promising - I urge you to get a pg test at lunch time and put us out of our misery :haha:
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, fingers crossed, I could do with something to pick me up! I may test tomorrow like you suggested if they stay up (note to self: do not go to the toilet in a hurry first thing!)


----------



## mazndave

Yay for Wednesday testing!!! Wednesday is a lucky day, that's also when I was 10dpo!

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll try and give you some good news tomorrow, I hope it is a bean and not the mother of all AFs arriving!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Think I could be out. Although not counting myself out yet. Tmi alert - have got lots (well more than I can remember before) of creamy cm and slightly thinged I think, although not all of it was, now just normal creamy AF. Checked cervix and no thinge to it so not sure.

My tummy ache is much stronger this evening than it has been, I normally have aches before AF arrives but this feels different.

Was going to test when got home but stupidly went to the toilet just as I left work so couldn't. Might try later but would rather save the test for fmu. Oh the wait!!!


----------



## PreshFest

i was overflowing with creamy cm with all three of my pregnancies! Can't wait for you to test :) Good luck!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have this major urge to pee but nothing there x


----------



## mazndave

Don't count yourself out, if there's loads of cm and only slightly tinged, then that's a good sign still! It's not red!

If you're anything like me, you'll be up doing it at 4am! Can't wait to find out if it's your BFP, will be really happy for you. 

Almost should be around test/af date too now, wonder how she's getting on.

I booked my early dating scan today! Will be on 4th March so will be 9 weeks or just over, depending on how midwife decides to date me. Want to tell parents on Mothers day when I'll be only 11 weeks, so this will give me a bit of reassurance that everything is ok, rather than telling them and finding anything bad out afterwards. Fingers crossed everything is good! Will also know whether there's one or two in there before we tell them!! Hopefully it'll just be one!:help:

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Amazing news re the early scan, not too long and also a lovely idea re mothers day.

Just tested and bfn - Starkest White, cheapie test, no more in the house.


----------



## MissBroody

Sonia - don't give up hope yet, it's CD 9 right? Still very early - and this evening's urine is no where near as strong as FMU! If no AF tonight, re-test tomorrow :)

Yay Maz - that's so exciting! Not long away at all :happydance: and everything will be fine :) Mother's day announcement will be lovely :) 

I wonder how Almost is doing?

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Have no tests in the house so will see if AF arrives tomorrow, will get a test at lunch time and then test Thursday if no AF. The tummy ache is really strong tonight but wonder if imagining it x


----------



## mazndave

Don't give up hope though, you're still only 9dpo and it will be diluted pee from everything you've drank today. Buy some Tesco tests tomorrow (2 for less than £4) and do one on Thursday morning. My cheap ones were never really dark even after my digi said 2-3 weeks, so I don't really think they're as good as they're made out to be. My Tesco one was really dark on the night that I'd had a really faint cheapie in the morning.

I'm going to buy 'Nana' Mothers day cards from the baby, and put them inside our mums' cards! Also going to get a card made using scan pic for Nana & Grandad (so grandads don't feel left out!!), and put this inside it:

Nana & Grandad 

You don't know me yet but my name is Baby 'mazndave', and I live in my mummy's tummy! Mummy and Daddy say that I'm due to come and live with them on 7th October, and they are very excited! I'm excited too!

They said you'll be my Nana & Grandad and will love me lots and lots - I can't wait to meet you and get loads of kisses and cuddles!

Lots of Love
Baby 'mazndave'
xxx

It will actually say our surname (eg baby ......) but I won't put that on an internet forum just yet incase someone I know comes on here!!

Do you think it sounds ok and they'll appreciate it, or do you think it just sounds silly?!

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mazndave - I think it sounds like an amazing idea, very heartfelt and touching! They'll love it.

I'll see if AF arrives tomorrow x


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> Sonia - don't give up hope yet, it's CD 9 right? Still very early - and this evening's urine is no where near as strong as FMU! If no AF tonight, re-test tomorrow :)
> 
> Yay Maz - that's so exciting! Not long away at all :happydance: and everything will be fine :) Mother's day announcement will be lovely :)
> 
> I wonder how Almost is doing?
> 
> Xx

I am not doing so hot, thanks for wondering though! Day 2 of spotting/AF...on to my 6th month of trying which hit me really hard and bad yesterday. I balled so much I had to stop the car on my way home from work, I guess the whole I am getting to half a year and no baby is really getting to me...it will be officially my 6th cycle starting tomorrow, hope 6th month is the charm..

sonia sounds really promising for you, GL with testing!!!


----------



## MissBroody

Maz that's a fabulous idea - I know they'll love it! So sweet and a really lovely way to announce it. I wish we could have done something like that :) I bet they'll all cry!

Sonia - I hope the witch didn't turn up last night - are you still feeling out of sorts today, like you could be pg? I would definitely test tomorrow using FMU. CD 9 was a bit early - but by tomorrow morning you should get a faint pos :flower: realllyyyy hope this is it!!


Almost :hugs: please don't get down over it not happening in the first 5 months :( that's no time at all - although I know it feels like a lifetime when you want it so badly. Didn't you start trying the first cycle off the pill too? You may not have even ovulated straight away in those first coupla cycles - so you may have only been trying for 3 or 4 cycles..? 

In general, a fertile couple has a good chance of getting pregnant within a year: 
 Around 30 will conceive within 1 month. 
 Around 60 will conceive within 6 months. 
 Around 85 will conceive within 1 year. 

You are young, healthy - there's not going to be any problems at all, it's just taking a teeeny bit longer than you'd hoped. It's completely normal to take up to a year for healthy fertile couples - it's a wonder anyone gets pregnant at all when you look at the crappy odds each month - 20% or something?! But look at the odds within 6 months!! The 6th month WILL be your month - stay positive. In the meanwhile, make the most of your hubby and the time you have together (that precious 'alone' time that you'll crave when baby is here, lol!) do things that you can't do when you have a baby and make the most of the next few months before a baby comes - go away for a weekend, go out for a lovely meal, sleep in all day on the weekend, go to the movies, splurge on new clothes for yourselves..! You're going to have a baby in your arms by next year, I promise you :hugs: When do you go to the doctor about the spotting thing?

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

No AF for me over night, according to FF I am due today so we will see. No signs though and I normally tend to know when she is due.

Still feeling off, not like my normal self. I burst into tears last night over something so trivial - my cousin is getting wed in June in Cyprus and is always asking for my help with planning etc as we got wed last year. We've always been quite close and the girl he is marrying is lovely - we are quite good friends now and she also asks for my help. I saw them last week and I was talking about having to give notice to the registrar of the intent to marry and they said they didn't need to. I said I'd double check so did and told them what they told me (which was that it wouldn't be recognised under british law) and they both went crazy at me. That's the last time I help anyone. I always fall for it everytime, put myself out there and help people for nothing! I put the phone down and just burst into tears.

Still not sleeping well, wide awake at 5am and cold / sore throat still x


----------



## MissBroody

yay for no AF or any signs of her!

wow - how ungrateful!! Don't put yourself out for them any time soon again...!!

Feeling cold, waking up early, crying and being emotional - these are all great signs. Can't wait to see the results of your test with FMU tomorrow!!

Xx


----------



## miss malteser

Maz - that´s a lovely idea to tell your parents but how are you going to wait until week 11 to tell them?!!! There´s no way I could have waited so long!! 

Also, the support and advice I´ve had from my mum has been amazing especially as the first three months are pretty difficult in terms of anxiety and sickness. Please don´t miss out on that support just so that the surprise can be perfect. Do they not celebrate a wedding anniversary/birthday before then so you could still do the whole card thing?

Don´t get me wrong, I think the idea is perfect (my brother did something very similar too) and I´m sure they´ll love it but in my brother´s case, my mum did also feel a little disappointed that she had missed out on three months of excitement, planning, etc and that they told her at the same time as all their friends. With me, she´s loving being in on the secret!

BUT - you know your parents best so do whatever you fancy!!


----------



## mazndave

Hi Almost, sorry to hear that AF got you again, and I can fully understand why you got so upset, but please don't think that it won't happen for you because it will! Like Miss B said, it can take up to a year for healthy couples to conceive, and I know it's easy for me to say, but once it does happen it will have been worth the wait, and you'll forget all the months of anxiety that it took to get there. You'll look forward to your future with your baby, and not back at how long you had to try for. Good luck for cycle 6, we all have our fingers crossed for you!

Sonia, still looking promising! These early wake ups/insomnia is exactly like what I had, had to start temping at 4am every morning as I knew I'd be wide awake by normal time! Can't wait until you test tomorrow! I'll be very surprised if it isn't a BFP!

Can't believe how ungrateful your cousin and his fiancee were! Trying to do them a favour and they kick off like that - if you hadn't told them then they legally wouldn't be married when they got home, how can they be mad that you tried to help them?! Bet you wish you hadn't now and they would've found out themselves afterwards.

Miss M, I can see what you're saying, but the main reason I'm holding off isn't just to do the cards, it's because I'm scared of telling people and then something going wrong. That's why we're going to have a scan at 9 weeks, so that when we do tell them 2 weeks later (which will conveniantly fall on Mothers day!) we (hopefully) know that all is well! I don't want to tell them now and then find out later its bad news, as I know that as soon as we say anything it will spread round the family like wildfire, and I also work with a close family member so it would also get around my work. I couldn't face everyone knowing and then everyone asking if I'm ok if the worst did happen. God forbid if anything does go wrong, I just want it to be between myself and my husband (and here!) - I want to share good news and not bad news, if that makes sense? If mothers day was when I was 12+ weeks etc then I wouldn't wait until then to tell everyone, but it just happens to fall nicely after I will have had my early reassurance scan. The same applies for if I'd have only been 5-6 weeks when mothers day falls - I wouldn't be telling them then, I'd still be waiting until after I'd had that early scan, and telling them in April or May etc.

xxx


----------



## MissBroody

Almost - I echo what Maz said, when baby arrives he/she will be SO worth the wait and you'll forget how long it took and just be so happy and focused on the exciting future. I'm rooting fo month 6 to be your month :flower:

Sonia - I'll be surprised if it's not a BFP either! When will be the earliest you could update BNB after testing thursday morning ? :haha: I won't be able to see it til I get home from wok at 6.30 tomoow :nope: but have all my fingers and toes crossed.

I told my mum about my pregnancy at 7 weeks with DS, and at 6 weeks this time. The first time though, was very unplanned and came at a time when I needed my mum's support - I was living overseas and it happened that the MW called my home number by mistake, and that's how my mum found out - who knows when I'd have plucked up the courage to tell her otherwise? I was also still living at home at the time so she needed to know. 

This time I told her early on because I was so exhausted and feeling sick and she was a great help with my little boy. I also needed her to watch him while I had my scan!! If this had been my first though, I would have loved to wait and do the whole surprise thing with a scan photo - that's how I always dreamt I'd reveal it :haha: I would still probably show them a couple of weeks before other friends and family... I think they'd be just as excited no matter when I told them - and they still have 6 months to get excited about the baby's arrival. I guess it's all personal preference and what makes you feel most comfortable. We didn't tell OH's parents until 14 weeks this time because we don't really get on, and MIL is far from supportive, and would probably have blabbed without my permission, so there was no point in them knowing! I wanted to know everything was A-OK before it getting round. 

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well, I thought AF was ariving earlier as when I wipred (sorry TMI) my CM, still very creamy and lots of it, had a slight thinge to it again, and my tummy ache was quite strong, kind of more like it is when AF is coming. But now all gone, no thinge to the CM and I have checked cervic again and definitely no thinge! Tummy ache / cramping still here but have had this one and off for days now. 

Temp was slightly lower this morning at approx 36.72 (yesterday 36.79) and in a much better mood then yesterday, thank god!

If she doesnt arrive tonight then I will test tomorrow, the earliest I can upload is probably 7am. I normally get up in the night to go to the toilet, around 4am ish (insomnia time) would you class this as fmu? Normally go to bed around 10pm ish? I could try to not drink alot tonight (non alcoholic I am affraid) so I don't get up at all, guess that would answer my question.

I have a feeling I am out for some reason, just the thinged CM I guess and the feelings today but we shall see.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I had tinged CM with Kai, well it was a light pinky colour. I also tested at around 4am with him and got a strong BFP. Good luck, I have everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## miss malteser

I don´t think it would matter to much about going to the loo at 4am and then testing at 7am as long as you don´t drink anything inbetween so as not to dilute it.

Good luck and looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow!

BTW, can you believe that after 4-5 months on BnB I have just worked out what fmu stands for :dohh: I always thought it was some brand of test what with everyone talking about whether or not they had tested with fmu!!

Maz - I hope you don´t think I was being rude or criticising your idea. I think it´ll be great, really. Really special. I just think it´s nice to have some support from someone close to you who has been there and done it (unlike DH!) and can support you even if thinks do go unexpectedly. I didn´t mean to sound like I didn´t approve! BTW, my mum was soooooo excited for the remaining 6 months of my SIL´s pregnancy and wasn´t annoyed at all. 

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss Malteser - I didnt know until a few weeks ago, I thought exactly the same to the point where I was looking for the FMU test in Boots!

Oh maybe I am not out then, will test tomorrow and see! I think that maybe feeling a little out due to negative yesterday but know it was probably too early!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

LOL I also thought FMU was some kind of test :blush:


----------



## MissBroody

Me too! :blush: Sonia - soo excited for you for tomorrow, got everything crossed. I can look on my phone before work at 7am woohoo! 
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll make sure I update just for you MissBroody x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to disappoint but pretty sure I am out. Lots of pink (fresh pink, not brown) cm which I sometimes normally get when AF is arriving. Will see what happens over night but think we're into cycle 6 x


----------



## MissBroody

I hope not - stay away witch, stay away!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hon, I'm torturing myself now with One Born Every Minute. Just told DH that I think we're out and he was disappointed then comes out with the 'we'll really try this month' not sure what we've been doing then (or not!) so far. 

On a positive I've lost 9lb in the last two weeks, still a lot to go but it is a start. X


----------



## almosthere

stay away witch!! (for you sonia!) I am offically on day 1 of AF, full flow flew right in after my 2 days of spotting...bleh! hoping all the little beans are doing well here and all who are still not pregnant i hope you are all doing well also!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear she got your almost. X

Pink thinged cm stopped but bfn on fmu at 6am x


----------



## mazndave

Don't give up hope yet Sonia, no AF is still a good sign!! Might just be taking a little bit longer to show up on a test - plenty of people on here don't seem to get bfp's until 12 or 13dpo. By your chart, implantation could've occured on 7dpo with the temp dip, and I'm sureI've read it can take up to 6 days after that to start producing enough hcg, so it may not show til 13dpo for you?

I hope AF stays away for you and you get that bfp!

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Well done on the weight loss Sonia and whilst AF doesn´t show up, you´re still not out!

x


----------



## mazndave

miss malteser said:


> Maz - I hope you don´t think I was being rude or criticising your idea. I think it´ll be great, really. Really special. I just think it´s nice to have some support from someone close to you who has been there and done it (unlike DH!) and can support you even if thinks do go unexpectedly. I didn´t mean to sound like I didn´t approve! BTW, my mum was soooooo excited for the remaining 6 months of my SIL´s pregnancy and wasn´t annoyed at all.
> 
> x

I didn't think you were being rude, I just thought I'd explain my reasoning behind why I'm not ready to say anything yet. Didn't want you to think it was JUST so I could do the cards, as that would be a bit silly! I have told one other person, my friend, as she knew we were trying and kept asking how we're getting on. She has a little one, and has been asking how I am and giving advice, so I am getting external support even though it's not from family.

xx


----------



## almosthere

Sounds good with no AF sonia!!!! 

AFM CD 2, long way to go, think this is going to be the longest wait for this cycle yet...today marks 2 weeks until my dr's appt.-mixed feelings of excitement and nervousness. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day! Keep us updated Sonia!!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Ladiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeees!! I think I'm ovulating for the first time since my d&c! Lots of pain going on today, so I'm hoping that's what it is. If I'm right, af should be due around Feb 24 so we will be trying beginning of april! That is if I don't get antsy first and start trying this cycle lol.


----------



## mazndave

That's excellent news Presh, good luck for whenever you do decide to try, and I hope you catch on first time!

Sonia - any sign of AF? Hoping the answer is no!!

I've got my first appointment through with midwife - 29th Feb, so if I say 2 weeks on Wednesday coming, it doesn't seem too long away! And private scan is 3 weeks on Sunday - can't wait! It's like the countdown to Christmas!

xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry AF got you Almost :hugs:

Presh great news re OV. Hope you get a BFP soon x

Sonia - how u doing Hun?

Maz very exciting with appointments. They will come round in no time :D


----------



## almosthere

omgsh sonia where are you did you get your bfp?! eeek! 

presh AMAZING news!!!!!

AFM only had 2 days of spotting then my usual light light af which lasted all of 2 days. CD 3 today, getting excited to near ov! Using opks this time around.

Oh and other amazing news: DH and I bought a Honda CRV EX-L it is AMAZING and a mommy suv which I always wanted, we officially trade cars today!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

Presh - great news!

Almosthere - sounds like an amazing car glad it's the one you wanted

Maz - not long to wait at all!

For me, have been spotting for last day, bugs is very brown and clumpy, sorry tmi x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Did you test again Sonia?


----------



## Soniamillie01

No, the last test I did was wed/thursday I think. I haven't temper as lost thermometer under the bed, found now! Think I'm definitely out, I do have some spotting before flow but never brown like this.


----------



## Babyfairy123

Hi ladies, BD to all! This month feelings little crazy but in a happy anxious way! Lts start by saying I have an average cycle of 34 days, for the past 3 months they have been day 40 to 44.. Last month PD jan 20- 27 the 28th hubby and I did the deed... According to my phone where I tract everything I ovulated on the 31st, that day I felt slight pain on my left side! The 6th of Feb my stomach felt achy, then on the 7th I spotted pinkish thinking my period was coming on which would make it a 19 day cycle:/! The 8th was a brown spotting and 9 nothing at all... Today is the 10th and I'm excited to find out but don't wanna get my hopes up being I have long cycles sometimes. I experienced a bloated feeling also burning sensation some type pointy stinks in my boobs, cravings for sugar, not sleepy but wanna lay down. My next period is not expected till march 4th: cycles past months- 36 35 36 40 12 43 46 42 holding for some luck!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone is ok?
I'm definitely out! AF has arrived with full vengeance! On to cycle 7 I guess! I'm not disheartened (a little I guess) but trying to look at the positives x


----------



## miss malteser

Sorry to hear that Sonia. Good luck for cycle 7 xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun x


----------



## almosthere

sonia, it was sounding so good, I hate those tricky cycles! I am cd4 so we are very close together in cycles still =) GL to you this next cycle!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sorry to hear about AF Sonia and almost :(

Here's to a march BFP for you both

Sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - yes. It's amazing that we have managed to stay close to each other given our late / early arrivals.

There was me being really positive - today I went for lunch with my mum and nan in a lovely little cosy pub, log fires etc. We're sat in a corner by the fire and these four ladies come in, celebrating one of their birthdays. Two are pregnant and are comparing bumps, all coeing at them and I'm aware of it going on but keeping myself occupied. Then one of the others announces she is 8 weeks and then the other says she is too, 10 weeks. To top it all off, a women then walks in with two week old twins! You could have heard my womb cry from a mile away, and my nan then starts with the 'so when will that be you?' luckily my mum jumped in and changed the subject. 

I'm not too down about it as when I do fall I hope it will just be me and maybe one or two other people I know, but was just so hard to take when you try so hard and want something so much. Guess you ladies know how I feel x


----------



## MissBroody

Sonia and Almost - I'm sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs:

It's great at how positive you both stay - and rightly so - as it WILL be your turn - and I'm keeping everything crossed it's lucky cycle 7.

Sonia I can imagine how hard that must have been for you to witness :( my ovaries would literally ache when I saw pregnant women. But it will be you before you know it, and hopefully just you :winkwink: so you won't have 4 or 5 friends stealing the limelight like those ladies! It's going to be so worth the wait. 

I'm feeling optimistic for you both for cycle 7 - keep us updated.

Xx


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, still checking on you all but I'm going to wait till April ttc.

Sonia, it will be your turn.... I kno exactly how you feel, I had a miscarriage two years ago and after it I swear every lady I met was pregnant. I felt nothing but envious which was awful. Lots of positive thinking will get you through and pregnancy will happen xx


----------



## PreshFest

So af started up again yesterday! But since this cycle was obviously an odd one, I'm definitely waiting one more cycle to ttc. So exciting, though! One step closer!!! :)


----------



## almosthere

MissBroody said:


> Sonia and Almost - I'm sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs:
> 
> It's great at how positive you both stay - and rightly so - as it WILL be your turn - and I'm keeping everything crossed it's lucky cycle 7.
> 
> Sonia I can imagine how hard that must have been for you to witness :( my ovaries would literally ache when I saw pregnant women. But it will be you before you know it, and hopefully just you :winkwink: so you won't have 4 or 5 friends stealing the limelight like those ladies! It's going to be so worth the wait.
> 
> I'm feeling optimistic for you both for cycle 7 - keep us updated.
> 
> Xx

Thanks, and I am actually on my 6th try now, but I may have confused you all if I ranted about how upset i was to be officially taking 6 months, but it will be officially 6 months when i test next, which will be March 11th-omgsh, sooo far away!! haha


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, how is everyone doing?! even though my av. cd is 30 days long, i just got a pos opk on cd13 today!! eeek my earliest yettttt =)


----------



## almosthere

and presh can't wait for you to join us in ttc soon =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news almosthere! Whoop hoop!

I'm cycle day 10 and for last two cycles ovulated on day 10/11. No sign off it so far, but we are taking a very relaxed approach this month. No tempting, opk'ing etc just going with it. Having said that did an opk this evening and very negative. I've also stopped the b6 as want to see if it makes any difference, so far assuming ovulation doesn't happen soon I should have a relatively normal cycle in terms of length, last one was circa 20 days, so far should be at least 22.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - isn't it your doctors apt this week? X


----------



## almosthere

oh wow did not realize how early you usually o! and yes my apt is this coming friday and DH will be coming with-lot's of mixed emotions, but happy to start finding out answers about my spotting!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed all goes ok with that - let us know?

Well for the first couple it was 14 / 15 days and then it jumped to day 10, it has been day 10/11 for the last two and this month not sure to be honest! Just going to go with it and see what happens!

I have had this really horrible metallic taste in my mouth for the two days that lingers all morning, yesterday I think it went but today it is really strong and showing no signs of disappearnig! I googled it and it says that it could be a symptom of increased estrogen which I think increases as you approach ovulation - so maybe it is due? It also says my prenatals could do it but have not had this before and have been taken them for months. It is not very nice :(


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> and presh can't wait for you to join us in ttc soon =)

Thanks!! Just 4 short weeks and I will be ttc again. Not all that excited about it. I can obviously get pregnant really easily, so I'm really not worried about that, just worried about sustaining it this time. :shrug:

Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## almosthere

yes sonia-I will def. update you all on my apt!

neg. opk today, although it says color of second line may vary-it was lighter than yesterday so only one pos opk this cycle although looks like i started opks late, oops! 

presh 4 weeks is so soon, and i hope your next pregnancy is the one for you!! <3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah Presh glad to hear you're ok, 4 weeks will fly by. I can't believe we are nearly in March already, there was me saying at Xmas this will be our last on our own. But guess still got two months to make that happen!

I'm now cd12 and no sign of ovulation, opk negative today, last was sat / sun so unless I've missed it guess it's no longer 10 days.


----------



## almosthere

sonia what do you mean by last on your own? Are you going to see a specialist if nothing happens in the next 2 months?

afm a neg opk yesterday and today so only one pos 3 days ago which must mean I'm about 1dpo today although my two right sided painful throbs make me think ov was tody! Ov happened a week sooner than I thought so very shocked but excited to be in the tww! Too bad my obgyn can't tell me if I'm preg or not this friday when I get my spotting issue checked!


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia, didn´t you say that this cycle you weren´t going to take b6 anymore? Maybe that´s why you haven´t ov´d yet?

Almost, I think Sonia meant that she hopes to share Christmas 2012 with a LO and that Christmas 2011 will have hopefully been the last one with her and DH "on their own". I used to quite quite a bit of pain around ov time but sometimes it wasn´t until a few days after so maybe you are further on than 1dpo.

AFM, I´ve finally reached the 12 week mark but as I still haven´t had my first scan I still have no idea as to how everything is progressing! I can´t wait to see him/her next week and hopefully start to relax a little bit!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

When is your scan Miss M?

Almost, good luck at your docs.


----------



## miss malteser

Monday. I can´t wait! How is everything going with you? I can´t believe you´re almost at the 20 week mark already. That seems to have gone so quick!


----------



## almosthere

miss malteser said:


> Sonia, didn´t you say that this cycle you weren´t going to take b6 anymore? Maybe that´s why you haven´t ov´d yet?
> 
> Almost, I think Sonia meant that she hopes to share Christmas 2012 with a LO and that Christmas 2011 will have hopefully been the last one with her and DH "on their own". I used to quite quite a bit of pain around ov time but sometimes it wasn´t until a few days after so maybe you are further on than 1dpo.
> 
> AFM, I´ve finally reached the 12 week mark but as I still haven´t had my first scan I still have no idea as to how everything is progressing! I can´t wait to see him/her next week and hopefully start to relax a little bit!

oh yes I just had to read that again I must have been tired to miss that memo haha. And sonia I also wish to have a lo for next christmas but only one more try for that after this cycle!


----------



## almosthere

and I do hope I am 4 dpo instead of 2,that would be great! 
and I also can't believe how far along so many of you ladies are like I say, time sure does fly by!


----------



## Soniamillie01

God that time has flown, 12 and 20 weeks for you ladies. Can't wait to hear about your scan Miss M!

Almost - let us know how you get on.

Yes, last Christmas alone with a LO, well we hoped! Still time! I'm now cd13 (I think) and near positive opk, not quite though so maybe tomorrow. Yes - no b6 this month! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

God that time has flown, 12 and 20 weeks for you ladies. Can't wait to hear about your scan Miss M!

Almost - let us know how you get on.

Yes, last Christmas alone with a LO, well we hoped! Still time! I'm now cd13 (I think) and near positive opk, not quite though so maybe tomorrow. Yes - no b6 this month! X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck on Monday Miss M. Very exciting.

Ah ladies you're gonna get those BFP's soon. As for a Xmas LO, my son was born 12 days before. I do not even remember that Christmas other than me being blooming cold and unbelievably tired. Xmas and a newborn is not good! This baby will be 5 months by Xmas so will enjoy it so much more!

The time has flown by. Can't believe it. Almost halfway x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies, need some advice.

I'm cd 14, right in middle of fertile window. Last night hubby and I bd'd and the two days before, this morning I've had really bad tummy and just following toilet I wiped (sorry) and bright, fresh blood (not a lot, I guess less than half the tissue) mixed with CM. Wasn't expecting it at all and it was v fresh! Now nothing - have checked cervix and it's open and no signs of any more blood. I did notice a slightly, very slightly pink tinge to cm after bd last night but it was small little and light didn't think anything of it.

My next smear is due in May but might bring it forward to after nxt cycle.

Any thoughts? I know they say some women have bleeding with ovulation and given my opk last night guess I could have ovulated in the night / this morning but be a bit soon to bleed?


----------



## miss malteser

I have never had bleeding around ov time so I´m not sure if that´s how it´s meant to be but could it not also be due to BDing? 

I probably would try and bring forward your smear too. I´m sure it´s nothing to worry about but at least that way you can be sure and not have it hanging over you for a few months.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've never bleed after bd'ing before, well not in the last 10 years or so and this is about 12 hours later. My hubby is quite well endowed (lol, sorry tmi) so maybe but not had it before. 

I think I'll get this cycle done and then book smear early. Still have a little in cm and will keep an eye on it for rest of day, if doesn't go I'll call doctors
Monday and bring it forward before nxt AF due.

Thanks hun x


----------



## almosthere

hm not sure sonia-all i can think of is there was a tear or ovulation bleeding-GL with your smear!

AFM I am going my apt. in a few hours, super nervous, hope I get only positive news-will come back on today to update!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry Sonia, I have no idea what that could be :flower:

Good luck Almost X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

You might have sn erosion on your cervix?

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

That's what?

Good luck almosthere !

All booked for 5 march x


----------



## Jembug

My doctor would not give me a smear when I told them I was ttc. No idea what it could be though? X


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies finished my apt and everything looked ok from what she could see however I am going in for some tests on my cd3 for progesterone issues...other than that I must wait 6 months for getting additonal help w ttc. I have a feeling I will need to start taking progesterone do any of you know if this is by medicine or shots? An of course I balled at my apt I'm such a wreck, so embarrasing! So will know about progesterone by mid march..


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - that's good news. I'm not sure on whether progesterone is shots or medicine, did she say why she was doing the tests or just routine? Is it linked to the spotting?

I bet you're relieved that everything looked ok. I am sure you won't be needing to go back for 'assistance' in 6 months. 

AFM - bleeding has stopped and none in vagina or cervix. I have a very heavy tummy and feel quite 'wet' but am putting that down to ovulation. Hubby doesn't want to bd tonight in case I bleed again but I've told him it will be fine. I think it will help if we do and if I did again then will call doctor again, if not I'll put it down to ovulation I think.


----------



## almosthere

I hope the bleeding is nothing serious!

And I was hoping I would be relieved, but I am actually feeling worse that I need to go in for tests. She is checking my progesterone because of my bleeding after sex after ovulation and another sign of low prog. is brown light spotting as af instead of full red flow. Lastly, my afs are irregular in timing, one cycle they are 26 days long and another is 35 days long-so too big of a gap to be considered normal. 

However, I am happy to know that I can get checked and hopefully either A. Rule out low progesterone OR B. Find out that it is an issue and get help!

I did research and they have progesterone cream or shots-great, like I need more shots to add on to my b-12 ones, ugh! haha

cried alllllll afternoon today, but it was good to let it all out. sorry for the rant, hope all on this thread, like me and sonia, are up for our bfps asap!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear you've been upset, I am sure the test results will come back quickly once done and rule it out. Maybe it's just your cycles regulating after bc. Either way like you say it's best to get it tested and move forward.

Bug hug x


----------



## mazndave

Hey ladies, it's been a while since I posted on this thread, hope you are all well?

Sonia and Almost, I really hope this will be your cycle, I have everything crossed for you. Glad they didn't seem to find anything serious at your appointment Almost, and hope your further tests go well. If it is to do with progesterone at least you will know sooner rather than later, and any issues can be resolved and you WILL get your BFP!

Presh, not long now until you ttc again! I'm sure it won't take long for a BFP for you, and we all wish you a h&h 9 months to follow.

MissM, yay for your scan today! Can't wait to find out how it went. Very jealous!!

And MissB, can't believe it's your 20 week scan tomorrow - how time flies! Looking forward to finding out what you've got cooking in there, I'm still going with a little Freya Rose!

As for me, I have my booking in appointment on Wednesday and my private scan at 9 weeks on Sunday. I'm very excited, but I'm also terrified that something is going to be wrong with pumpkin. I'd never really heard of mmc before I started using this site, and now it's something that worries me. I know the chances are low, but it's a scary thought. 

If all is well, I'll post a picture of my little blob on Sunday after I've been!

xx


----------



## mazndave

I wonder what's wrong with this thread - for me it's coming up in the list as though there are no posts on it at all, and it isn't moving up to the top when a reply is posted? Strange!!

EDIT - Just figured out why, it's because it's been moved from WTT into TTC groups and discussions! No wonder it said nothing was there! Wonder if somone in WTT asked for it to be moved?

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I did wonder about the thread not showing as people posting and not moving up. Maybe they moved it given the number of posts?

I am sure all will be ok for your scan, looking forward to seeing your pics.

Miss m - how did it go today?

I'm now 3/4 dpo, more like 4 I think and have had a really strong belly ache all day. I'm going to see the dctr on Wednesday as a little concerned about it, especially following the bright red spotting on Friday, and have kind of had the same belly ache post ovulation for last two months, also bowel movements are a lot more frequent. My boobs are so sore today, can't touch them!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Glad your appt went well Almost

Miss M hope your scan went well

MnD good luck for Sunday

Sonia could be pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## almosthere

sonia-i agree with emz you could be pregnant!

AFM I am close to you sonia, about 5/6dpo-however, no symptoms for me =( on a good note, no spotting after sex, although we have only had sex once during my mid cycle. Pretty sure if we dtd tonight I will spot. sad I have no preg. symptoms b.c I feel like I would if I was pregnant. UGH! Where is my BFP?! please come find me soon, thanks!


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia, they could be very early symptoms! FX for you!

Almost, don´t worry about not having any symptoms. I didn´t have any at all! We´re all different. 

So I finally had my scan yesterday and it was amazing. I can finally relax! Baby looked fine and was bouncing all over the place and moving his little arms and legs as though he was boxing with someone in there! We ended up having a 20 min scan whilst the gyne was trying to measure the nuchal fold because I have a very tilted uterus making it hard for her to do and the LO wouldn´t get himself into the right position! We then got told to go for a walk for half an hour and tgo back for another scan which lasted for about 20 minutes again until she managed to measure it! 

We never asked about the sex of the baby because we just assumed that it wasn´t possible to see so early but as we were leaving she blurted out that it looked like a boy but she couldn´t be sure. It´s a good job that we do want to know because she never asked us first! I almost would have preferred to wait until the sex was certain because now I´m thinking of it as a boy but if they tell us its a girl at 20 weeks it´s just going to mess with my head!


----------



## mazndave

MissM, so glad that your scan went well and you've got a happy and healthy bubba in there! Bet it was so amazing to see. Can't believe they told you they thought it could be a boy, like you said it's a good job you want to know! I can understand how frustrating it is though to now have it in your head that it's a boy when it could quite easily still be a girl. 

MissB, where are you, I want to know if it's a pink or blue bump?!?!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad all went ok miss m, not good that they blurted it out to you, good job you didn't mind!

Xx


----------



## almosthere

i agree it is not good the doctor blurted that out-were you rooting for a boy or girl?


----------



## miss malteser

We really don´t mind (although we did have a couple of girls names in mind already and we can´t find any boys names that we agree on!) but I really wish she hadn´t said anything as I can´t stop saying "he" now! the fact she told us without us having asked means that she must be pretty sure I guess!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratualtions Miss M on your scan. Boys are awsome :D I love my boy so much. I wouldn't even mind having another.

How is everybody?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Emz

I am good thanks.

How are you? Bump coming along nicely?

7th cycle for me and currently 5/6dpo. Got doctors tomorrow as keep getting really odd, not normal tummy aches / pains every month especially after ovulation and had some spotting outside of AF last week. Have brought my smear forward to next Tuesday, from May, so at least can get that done but want to get checked over by doctor.

Symptom wise other than the tummy ache, very sore breasts and creamy cervical mucus x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia that sounds like a good thing to do. No harm in being checked out, especially if you're in discomfort. Men get such an easy ride compared to us ladies!!! Let us know how u get on x

Bump is huge now and moving lots. We have our anomaly scan in just under 2 weeks time so looking forward to seeing peanut again x


----------



## almosthere

gl w. ur smear sonia. afm i feel totally normal which means totally not pregnant...ugh! CM is getting white and sticky, very minimal, and very usual in my second half of my tww-but of course I am trying to stay hopeful and pray for a little bean, testing sunday...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, doctors was fine, he thinks the pains are just normal monthly menstrual pains but more obvious now as off the pill and it would now be completely out of my system, said he wasn't too concerned as they are second half of cycle every month (post ovulation) as opposed to all the time. I mentioned the spotting last week and that had brought my smear forward to Tuesday and he said that's the best thing to do and would suggest as I am there any way (as in female parts accessible!) they may as well run a few other checks to just make sure all ok. He did say if no other appointment he would pop on and check my cervix plus ovaries (they have a camera / ultrasound on site) so has pencilled it in. Luckily I am with a medical centre that is quite large so really geared up in terms of equipment. I'm really glad he seemed to take me seriously - we talked about ttc in general and our approach to it and said to come back on June if not fallen. So all positive . . . I think.

Still have the creamy cm and some mild discomfort / cramping but can't read too much into that now. I'm not 7dpo, DH brought two tests earlier as none in doors but not going to test until mon / tues as need to know for smear. I'm also flying to manchester next so guess I'll be driving if I am ;) fx x

Almosthere - I think a lot of ladies feel absolutely normal, if not bette than normal when early pregnant and don't have any symptoms so definitely not out. How many dpo are you now, 7/8 I think? We didn't bd much this cycle either really but as DH keeps telling 
me 'it only takes one little swimmer'!


----------



## almosthere

glad to hear all went well, will you be doing cd 3 tests as well? mine will probably be sometime late next week if AF shows.

naughty me, I took a test that is supposidly 10miu and it was a clear BFN, I am either 8 or 9 dpo today, bummer!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not at the moment as the spotting was only the once and not after sex. 

Ah bumma but still very early.


----------



## Elz

Happy St David's Day ladies! :D I&#8217;m finally back online after 3 long weeks without internet!! lol

Hope you're all doing well, I can't believe how fast time is going and that some of you are on your 12 or 20 week scans already!!

I&#8217;m on to cycle 7 :( Eventhough I had good vibes last cycle &#8211; tested 12DPO...BFN, tested 15DPO (and AF 1 day late)...BFN, then AF showed up a day later, 2 days late! Gutting! So lets hope this cycle is a bit more promising! I'm on CD5 now, and AF just finishing so all systems go! lol I think the time I will (hopefully) get pregnant will be the time I won't have any 'good feelings' or symptoms and it will be a total surprise. 

Any more updates from anybody? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome back Elz! I hope this is your month (and mine, and almosthere's) x


----------



## miss malteser

That all sounds positive Sonia and good to know that if you haven´t got your BFP by June they´ll start to look more closely at why. Most people have to wait at least a year! FXd that you´ll be 3 months gone by then anyway!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fx! Nothing new for me really, same discomfort and slight cramps, feeling tired and head cold ish but other than that nothing else. X


----------



## almosthere

another bfn for me at 10/11 dpo...boo

I feel totally normal, aside from being super tired and going to bed early every night this past week-but i also have cut off my night time tea which could be why I am falling right to sleep and sooner. not feeling pregnant and feeling very out today


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear that you got another bfn almosthere.

I am now 8/9 dpo and caved and tested - also a bfn.
I've had tummy ache all day and back ache - kind of the feeling I used to get when of bcp before AF would arrive but haven't had it at all since coming off it, AF would literally just turn up. Hoping that's a positive sign but not holding out much hope I guess, although I know 8/9 dpo is too early to test. Still been having creamy cm and boobs are really tender and heavy. I'm due on Wednesday so guess I'll just see if she turns up - well will try to wait :)


----------



## almosthere

sonia, I am also due on Wed or Thursday...my cycles are so wacky I never really know, but based on an earlier ovulation...

just broke down crying as I just saw someones ultrasound photos on facebook...I hate myself for crying at someone else's joy, but I just wish it was me posting those photos...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh hon, I know how you feel. We're not out yet, I know you said you don't feel any different but AF hasn't arrived yet - it will be our turn very soon and when it is you'll have the best feelings being able to do that and tell everyone in your own special way.

I am on Facebook too so if you ever wanted to chat on there let me know.

I'm due on the same days as you, amazes me that our cycles still stay so close together. I hope we fall at the same time too. All my symptoms have got up and left today so just on count down now, still have a little hope but not much.


----------



## almosthere

are you waiting for af at this point or going to test again this week?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well I am going to try and wait! She says! Easier said than done as we all know.

I am either 9 or 10 dpo today, 10 if I go by my positive opk and manual FF override or 9 if I go by when FF had me ovulating at. I changed it as on the day FF had me ovulating on I had no pains and all cm had gone. 

So based on ovulating at cd13 (my positive opk) AF would be due Tuesday, if go with cd14 then AF would be due Friday - I definitely cannot wait that long!

I've had the same dull back ache and on off tummy aches today as yesterday which I used to get when on bcp literally the day before AF would arrive. I've kept thinking today that she was here as have a very wet feeling but nothing. These feelings are making me think that AF is due to arrive either later today or tomorrow which would put me at a 24 day cycle, 11 day LP. 

IF she stays away I will try and hold out until atleast Wednesday when AF would be due if go by ovulating in cd13 for testing.


----------



## almosthere

I got my pos opk on cd13 this time around too! haha...but I am assuming I ovulated on CD14 so the day after my pos opk...

I am very busy today and wont be home until DH is from work unless he works late, so no testing for me today!


----------



## mazndave

Hiya,

Sonia and Almost, you're not out until the witch arrives, so keep on thinking positive!! And Sonia, I also had the very wet feeling with back and tummy ache before I got my bfp, and I carried on having it afterwards too. It really did feel like I was about to come on, and obviously I never! Symptom spotting is so difficult though, as they are just too similar either way. Why can't something obvious happen like our wee turns blue or something!!

I had my early scan today and it was ace! I was so nervous before having this, worrying about mmc or ectopics, but pumpkin was where it should be and measuring right on track. It's 2.3 cm at the minute, with a good strong heartbeat. Saw it's little arm and leg buds wriggling, it looked like a little gummy bear!

Where has Miss Broody disappeared too, I want to know if she's pink or blue?!! Don't leave us hanging MissB.....

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah glad to hear that everything looked ok and your little pumpkin is growing on track!


----------



## almosthere

WSS! So glad to hear your lil pumpkin is growing wonderfully! Hope Sonia and I are next to plant our pumpkin seed! And I also wish our wee turned pretty colors so we would know, or smell like roses or something obvious! lol

An Sonia, I feel like you are pregnant! Just a feeling, hoping I am right!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope you are right too, I did have this feeling that I could have been but that's now gone completely. Had a bit of blood in cm earlier so think AF could be on her way, that or very late implantation. If she is coming I wish she'd just show up now so the wait / torment is over. Will need to move my smear if she is on her way.

DH has finally given up smoking, he didn't smoke much and had given up previously for years but then started again but has now decided that's it, so has stoppe again. Is now about 2 weeks in. That will help with some healthier swimmers!


----------



## almosthere

eek, wonderful news about the smoking, this should help you to conceive!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hopefully, he didn't really smoke a lot and never in the house / around me but should be a helping hand. I'm really going to concentrate on continuing to loss weight too, every little helps.


----------



## miss malteser

Great news about DH stopping smoking Sonia. It´s one of the first things they recommend when TTC. Maybe that´s what he meant when he said you were going to "really start trying"! I wouldn´t assume that the "feeling" that AF is on her way means that you´re out. I got periood pains every day from just before AF was due until about 8 weeks and still get them sometimes now.

Maz, good to hear about your scan. The relief when you see LO is indescribable isn´t it? I couldn´t wait to have my scan so I could see everything was fine and start to enjoy the pregnancy. That lasted for about 3 days and now I need that reassurance again! It´s going to be a long 8 weeks...


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sonia and almost - good luck girls. I really hope it's your month. I honestly think you two are going to get your BFPs the same month. Your cycles reflect one another! And I agree - I had AF type cramps from getting BFP til last week too. It's really quite confusing when it's there cos you convince yourself that it's AF on her way.

Maz - yey for your pumpkin :) I wish I could have an early scan but can't really afford it at the moment :( I've got my dating scan on 28th but it seems like so far away! I just want some sort of sign that my lil pumpkin is ok and growing well. It's horrible not knowing. If I win the lotto I think I'll buy myself a portable scanner! Haha. Only joking!

X


----------



## almosthere

that would be wonderful to be bump buddies with sonia as we've shared so much on this journey. 

i think af is on the way for either tuesday or wednesday-spotted after checking cm and after sex-light pink...must be right around the corner, nothing this am when I went to pee though


----------



## Elz

MnD - glad to hear your little pumpkin is doing well! 

Sonia and Almost - fingers crossed you both get a BFP this week!

I'm on CD9 today and entering my fertile period this week, and due to ovulate on Sunday, so I'm quite a bit behind you two! I'm keeping positive this month, and if I get my BFP then great, if not then on to cycle 8!! I'm trying my best not to get myself worked up about it, because it'll happen when it's meant to happen...if at all!! Only time will tell!

Hope everyone else is keeping well :) x


----------



## almosthere

thanks, but i am out, af spotting today, will be full flow within the next 2 days, so looks like I will be going in for my cd3 tests no later than friday!


----------



## almosthere

oh and onto cycle 7 of ttc...on a bright note, a lay on here is pregnant from her cycle 8!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me too! Spotting all morning so think she is definitely on her way! Also had a big temp drop this morning so onto the next cycle!

This will be a cycle of no smoking - DH, and eating well and exercise for me!

Almosthere - I so hope we fall together, would be fab X 

Elz - hope that this is a lucky fertile window for you x


----------



## almosthere

how funny our spotting started together, on to the next cycle, I am feeling really good about the next two cycles for us! eek!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me too! We seem to be completely in sync but yet miles apart lol! I so hope so hun, would be amazing to share it with you, and of course all the other ladies.

Has meant that I've had to cancel my smear and move to the end of the week and will then see if need to move it again. My spottin has stopped for now but definitely counting myself as moving to the next cycle as temp dropped.


----------



## Elz

Sorry to hear that you're both out, but it is so strange that you're both so similar!! Let's hope this cycle is the one for all 3 of us! :) x


----------



## almosthere

yes I hope so!

bloodwork for tests were taken today, will get news for friday regarding any progesterone issues!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - Friday isn't too long to wait, hope everything is ok.

Elz - hope it's 'the' cycle for us all too x 

Cd3 for me today but having a very strange cycle, my flow is really heavy but my temps have shot up to the levels they were before AF arrived. Very odd.


----------



## PreshFest

I'm on CD1 now! Let the not-obsessing begin :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Presh x


----------



## almosthere

yay presh gl!

and sonia, maybe you should test for pregnancy if you havent already close to af arriving?

afm am is probably only here for one or two more days, then hoping the luck of the irish helps to plant my little bean!! I assume I am due to OV right on St. Pattys day! Test results come in tomorrow unless some delay occurs..


----------



## miss malteser

Brilliant news Presh! Here´s hoping you get your BFP as quickly as last time! xx


----------



## MissBroody

hey girls,

Sorry ive been AWOL - we've moved house and had no internet!! I hope everyone's doing ok? I'm so pleased to see your scan went well mazndave!! My instincts were right and we're having another blue bundle!! 

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Yay, another little boy! Congratulations MissB! x


----------



## mazndave

Good luck to Sonia, Almost, Elz and Presh this cycle - here's hoping that all 4 of you get your BFP!!

MissB, I've been coming on everyday since the 28th to see what you're having!! You were right then, good instincts! Have you got any further with settling on a name, or are you going to decide nearer the time? I still love both Noah and Reuben.

I'm pretty convinced that we're having a boy as well. If I'm honest I'd love a little girl, just because our next generation is dominated by boys (about 12 boys and only 2 girls!) It would be nice for people to get to buy more girly baby stuff for a change. When I picture our baby though it's a he, so if my instincts are right then the girls are going to be even more outnumbered! I suppose it'd be good though as pumpkin's closest boy cousin will be 3 when it's born so they could probably be mates, whereas the closest girl cousin will be 8 so they might not really have as much to do with each other growing up (by closest I mean that they're his sisters kids, whereas on my side all the babies are in my step family so wouldn't see them as much, don't mean closest in age)

Only 10 more weeks to wait to find out! I think each week is going to feel as long as a month.........


----------



## mazndave

Oh and I forget to say, I also have my dating scan on 28th at 8.30am - same day as you BBH! I'll be 12+5, can't wait to see how different it looks from 9+1.

xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies....my af ended 2 days ago but I keep spotting, ugh! dying to start baby dancing again! Hehe. Last night I went out for drinks to celebrate my blood work results-cd3 tests were fantastic and they found no sign of anything wrong based on progesterone issues. So for now DH and I just have to keep ttc and hope something happens by september-and if not, in for more tests.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

mazndave said:


> Oh and I forget to say, I also have my dating scan on 28th at 8.30am - same day as you BBH! I'll be 12+5, can't wait to see how different it looks from 9+1.
> 
> xx

Aww maz, your lil pumpkin is so cute!! :) I bet it was amazing to see him/her

How mad that our scans are on the same day. Mine is 1pm. You'll have to let me know how yours goes. I'm slightly nervous for mine as I haven't had an early scan. Just hope my bean is ok 

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - great news on the test results! 

Sorry haven't been on much, work had been really busy and set to continue!
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mazndave

Well, I've had an awful day today :(

I'm 10+6 and this morning I had a bright red bleed when I went to the toilet. It wasn't enough to soak a pad, just the tissue when I wiped and left a streak on a panty liner, but I'm terrified! Went to A&E and they did a test, took my blood pressure and felt my stomach and everything seemed fine with that (strong positive test still) but obviously blood isn't good :( Got a scan at 1pm tomorrow and I'm absolutely s***ting myself that it's going to be bad news. Bleeding seems to have stopped for now, only lasted bright red for about half an hour, and then it was just really watered down when I wiped after urinating. Hoping this is a good sign.

Keep your fingers crossed for me and my pumpkin please ladies xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh maz, so sorry to hear what has happened. I'll be thinking of you and pumpkin tomorrow. Hopefully your little bean is hanging on in there. My cousin's wife had a bleed which sounded similar to you, everything was fine on her scan and she's due tomorrow. Everything has been fine since. Fingers crossed hun

Xxx


----------



## mazndave

Thanks BBH, I'm trying to stay positive as I know it could be many things and doesn't HAVE to be a mc. It's so hard though, I never thought this would happen to me....

Put a post up in 2nd Tri asking if anyone else had ever had red blood and everything turned out fine, and had 9 positive replies so far. This is reassuring at least, although I'm scared to get my hopes up too much to just hear bad news tomorrow.

Also ended up telling my sis in law (she works at the same place and was worried about what was wrong with me) and found out she also had a bleed at 14 weeks, and my nephew is here as proof that it was all ok in the end.

I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow.

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:hugs:

X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MnD I'm so sorry you are going through this. It really is the most terrifying thing ever :( I had 2 bleeds at 7 and 9 weeks with my son. 9 weeks was on our wedding anniversary and I went and got scanned at the EPU. I was so scared. But little kidney bean was there, and he is a strong 2 year old now.

I will be thinking of u hun :hugs:


----------



## Elz

Hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow MnD! X


----------



## Jembug

Hope your scan goes well maz, i also had a bleed at six weeks and she was fine. Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Maz, will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes! X


----------



## mazndave

Thank you all for your support, hopefully I will be back on tomorrow with some good news!

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Good luck for today Maz. Let us all know how it goes.

I know of lots of people who have had bleeds during the first tri and had no problems with LO or during the rest of the pregnancy. I´m sure you´ll be fine x


----------



## mazndave

Just to let you all know that everything is fine!

Scan was really quick as they rushed me in before someone else as was bursting for loo! Baby measured as 10+5 but on the scan picture she printed out it said 11+3, so think it moving about must alter the length slightly! She showed me the heartbeat, which was fine, and at one point it was stretching it's legs out!

Couldn't see anything in there that could've caused the bleeding, said it's just one of those things that can happen. I'm not to worry if it happens again, just give them a ring and they'll book me in.

Roll on 28th March for 'proper' scan!

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:hugs: so pleased to hear this Maz x


----------



## Jembug

So pleased for you xx


----------



## miss malteser

Brilliant news Maz x

Have you had your 20 wk scan yet Emz?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi Hun, yes we had it on Tuesday. Everything is fine and as it should be. I saw the 'potty' shot!!!! Looked like girl bits to me as no winkle like when I saw my sons potty shot. Of course I am no expert and completely happy either way. Our hospital don't tell gender and we are having a 4D scan but staying :yellow: 

I looked at my sons notes for 20 week scan. He was 2 days earlier at that point than this bean, but was quite a bit heavier, bigger head and overall bigger, so we shall see. When is yours Miss M? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah great news Maz, bet you are releaved. Not too long till the next scan.

I had my smear today and spoke to nurse about ttc. She said stop trying! Had some slight bleeding with smear which she said isn't uncommon but worried me a little, she said that my inner cervical cells are protruding slightly outside the cervix so when take the cells they are more sensitive so bleed. Not heard of it before. Also took some other swabs for tests as had that bleed outside of period. Results in one week x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Glad you've had you're smear Sonia. I think they are very important. I've had polyps on my cervix which sounds a bit like what she is describing by 'protruding cells'. 

When she said 'stop trying', did she mean go with the flow instead? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think so, she said she sees so many women who are actively trying and as soon as they stop, as in stop worrying about it, temping, opk'ing etc and just go with it they fall. She did say we were still early doors considering how long had been on the pill for. 

Maybe that's what she meant then? She did say it was absolutely nothing to worry about and when they do smears now they have to take cells from just outside and just inside the cervix to compare the two to see if any change. She said those inside the cervix are much more sensitive and delicate to those just outside and it maybe that the brush she used just irritated them. She was certain it was nothin to worry about, the bleeding had almost stopped now. I had to take the swabs (not smear ones) to hospital as no collection till Monday and doctor said they wouldn't be viable then. Those are for testing for HPV and chlamydia, I tend to let them test me for everything whilst I am there as you can never be too sure! Should be back nxt week. She did say the slight protrusion could be the cause of my spotting last month especially if a lot of BD'ing, although it was a good day, day and a half later.

Oh exciting about your scan, I would love a little pink bundle but be equally happy with blue just means we'd have to have two :)


----------



## miss malteser

Glad it all went well Emz. You´ll have to look away at the crucial moment during the 4d scan to amke sure you stay team yellow until the end! I haven´t got mine until the 19th April which seems ages away! I´m still undecided about the 4d scan as deep down I think the money could be better spent on something else for the baby.

Sonia, hope all the results come back ok. About the "not trying" comment. One of my friends was trying for a while, nothing happened, she then decided that kids weren´t for her and was going to stop TTC when BINGO she got her BFP! 

I´m a little bit worried as I still hardly have a bump! I mentioned on another thread of September mums about how there was still no need for maternity clothes as our bumps were still pretty small only for everyone to answer me saying that no, they all had pretty big bumps already (some have been in maternity clothes for weeks!) with pics to prove it. I´m still in my size 8-10 clothes with no problem at all!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

miss malteser said:


> I´m a little bit worried as I still hardly have a bump! I mentioned on another thread of September mums about how there was still no need for maternity clothes as our bumps were still pretty small only for everyone to answer me saying that no, they all had pretty big bumps already (some have been in maternity clothes for weeks!) with pics to prove it. I´m still in my size 8-10 clothes with no problem at all!

I really wouldn't worry hun. I wear the same size as you in my bottom half and I started to really show with Kai near the 20 week mark. 

With this one I was in my work mat trousers by 14 weeks lol I'm a heffa. Tbh with Kai I didn't stop wearing my normal jeans ever. I luckily was all bump. It was just tops I had to buy bigger really and mat work trousers. You'll get your bump soon don't you worry x


----------



## almosthere

BUMP! i ladies, glad to hear all is going well-I am on cd 13 and doing as your doctor says sonia! haha no temping, no sex every day obsessing, and no opks. Feels nice actually-hoping i get the luck of the irish as I think I am in my fertile period now, if not soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Almosthere.

I'm now cd12 and think I am due to ovulate soon, have had some cramping this evening so fingers crossed it's over the next few days. I was really worried about BD'ing after my smear due to the bleed and cells protruding outside cervix but no bleeding which was a relief. Trying to just go with the flow x


----------



## almosthere

yay we are bth almost in the tww! gl to you too! i plan on testing april 1st or 2nd. 

this is our last shot for a 2012 baby! i would be due before xmas which would be fantastic! dec. 10th-pleaseee be my due date!! hehe


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes would be our last shot! It's mothers day here in the uk and hoping I'll be getting a card next year! I've had really had tummy ache today, and last night, it feels more muscle related than actually tummy but don't think I've done anything to pull any muscles but is so painful, especially when move, try to sit up or cough.


----------



## almosthere

omgsh i have the same feeling of a pulled muscle as well on my left side-mid tummy area! hahaa i had it mostly all day yesterday-ov sign?


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! I should OV this week as well so we will all be in the 2ww together! Although I'm not excited about it at all. But it should go by fast for me at least :)
:dust:


----------



## MissBroody

ive only skimmed this but oh Maz thank goodness :hugs: i'm glad everything is ok.

Good luck to those almost in the 2WW :happydance: feeling really positive for you. 

I hope everyone's doing ok. Maz - I didn't reply to your last post to me - I think we're going to go with Reuben :)

Take care everyone
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine has now passed, still slightly there but much less than yesterday, mine was all over. I don't think I've ovulated yet but could be a sign? Think I am dive to ovulate over next day or two, and am definitely having same cramping as have has in previous months.

Ah we'll all be in the 2ww together - fingers crossed for Christmas bundles of joy x


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies-i almost went off to the store to buy some opks-i am dying not knowing over herrree!! lol. I managed to pass on the opks but so curious as to whether I Od or not!! Playing it safe and sticking with the every other day until the beg. of next week (although I am sure I either A. Already OVD or B. Will around the same time as you Sonia)!

And Presh-stinks you can't get excited, but totally understandable. I will be excited for you-I am super excited for us all! Hoping this is it, although I feel like it just is not going to happen for me this cycle...hmmmm tick tock tick tock!


----------



## almosthere

and glad to see all our bump ladies are doing fantastic and healthy with their growing beans!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well done on refraining from buying the opk's! I happened to find one in the cupboard and did it, my tummy ache has been really strong tonight on the right side and very positive OPK so think I have ovulated tonight.


----------



## almosthere

oh yay congrats on oing woohoo!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I am going to try and assume we are out now in the 2ww and then can't be disappointed. Well, I am going to try! My friend at work goes on maternity leave this Friday, she is due may 19 so a little while yet but she is huge! Makes me very jealous x


----------



## miss malteser

Good luck to the ladies in the 2ww! FXd we´ll be reading your good news in early April and there´ll be some little Christmas babies on here!

I´ve come on for a bit of a moan. Sorry in advance! I met up with DHs family for a meal on Sunday and we met in a bar where they were sat with lots of their friends. I walked in and I swear that nobody looked at my face as all eyes went directly to my (lack of) bump. Cue the comments about "Where is it?", "Where is he hiding?", "Are you sure there´s one in there", "You can´t be almost 16 weeks gone", etc etc and then DH´s dad shouts to them all that I´m fooling them all and I´m not really pregnant at all. I felt like such an idiot as they all sat there laughing. Anyway we sat down to eat and DH´s auntie (who is such a know-all) said something about my boobs being bigger. I told her that they haven´t changed at all up to now and she told me and the rest of the table that I must be wrong because EVERY woman´s first sign that they are pregnant is that their boobs get bigger. So...everyone starts to stare at my boobs just to see if they do look bigger or not. Then his auntie once again decides to tell the whole table that it´s very strange that I´m not bigger as slim girls show earlier. I told her that she was wrong and bump size has more to do with where the baby is lying and the mum´s stomach muscles but she was having none of it! I hate being the centre of attention and it´s even worse when everyone´s staring at my body only to tell me that things aren´t right or normal with it. I just wanted to crawl into a hole.

Although I know lots of people don´t show until later on it is starting to worry me a little as my body seriously isn´t changing at all and I´m almost 4 months gone. I really don´t need comments about "how weird" my pregnancy is! 

Sorry for the rant, but DH is so defensive about his family that I can´t complain to him at all. No replies needed - I just needed to complain to somebody!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Wow they need to get a hobby if that's all they have to do with their time. Analyse your body. How rude. My boobs didn't change last time or this time so far. Although I am an F cup to start with, but still, no increase here. Also I'm 21 weeks and only now are ppl saying they can tell I'm pregnant, even tho I know I got bigger quicker this time round. 

Dont worry about bump size hun. The most important thing is that baby is comfy and healthy in there. Tell them to bog off! Like I said before, I still wore normal clothes with Kai for ages except mat work trousers in 3rd tri and baggier tops. I had a lovely neat little bump until 39 weeks when I have photos of it suddenly appearing huge and had clearly dropped lol

You'll be moaning in third tri when you're huge hee hee x x


----------



## almosthere

hmm sorry to hear about the annoyances going on miss mal! As long as baby and mommy are safe and sound and healthy it is all that matters!


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks Emz and Almost.

I don´t like posting just to complain but sometimes it´s good to have a bit of a rant! It doesn´t help that for DH´s family, our LO will be the first of it´s generation so everyone seems obsessed with the pregnancy and feel as though they all have the right to say whatever they please about it. Plus, all the women in his family are quite big ladies with bigger personalities with mahossive boobs and bums so they always think I´ve got an some sort of problem ányway as I´m a UK size 8-10 with an A cup and very quiet! I´m the freak of the family! 

On the bright side I guess I should be happy that they are so interested and excited about the whole thing. That´s it...no more complaining!!

Emz...you´ve already passed the half way mark! That has gone so quickly!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

We are all entitled to a moan hun x

I know, 18 odd weeks and I'll be waiting for the contractions to start :O

How are all you other ladies doing? Is it the TWW now? X


----------



## almosthere

yes tww for me I know bc I had spotting after dtd last night so yay to tww boo to still spotting...apprx 3dpo today


----------



## PreshFest

Ok, so I'm starting to get excited... I can't help it! Still scared to death, obviously, but starting to get excited! I have a very strong feeling that it won't happen this month, though, but you never know. I should ov sometime between Thursday and Saturday, I believe. I haven't been temping or opking since I'm trying to take it easy.....

Good luck in your 2ww Almost!!!


----------



## miss malteser

I think it would be impossible not to get excited even if you are a little apprehensive! Good luck to you both x


----------



## almosthere

thanks mal...I am just a tad excited but this mid cycle spotting is gettingg my down


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi. Tww for me, think I ovulated Monday night and we BD'd sat and sun, missed
Monday as had a disagreement (for want of a stronger word). I'm assuming we are out this month, I know I shouldn't but having not bd'd enough I think I'm out. 

I had some of my swab results back today, all normal and no further tests needed, still waiting on smear results. DH is still not smoking which is good, I have however lost my healthy eating mojo but am going to start walking at lunch times from tomorrow.

Feeling a little down today. Work is crazy busy and my boss seems to do less and less every day with more being piled onto me and my team. Guess I should be grateful to be in a job


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck to you three ladies. Really hope we see some BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

aw sonia, if you bd twice before ov you are perfect and good to go for your tww!

we tried the every other day approach-although we did it two day in a row as it was on the weekend and we were just in the mood.

let's try to pull ourselves out of the dumps and be excited like presh!! 

and thank you emz i really hope this is it, last chance for all us to have our 2012 bundles!!


----------



## PreshFest

I have an ov test strip question... This is the first time I've ever used them so I don't know what I'm doing :). Anyway, I did one at 8am and it was very faint. I did another at 3pm and it was even fainter, almost non existent. Does this mean that I could have oved already?


----------



## almosthere

yes! some ladies have fade in fade out which means they gradually get darker and darker lines til their pos then it starts to gradually get lighter after that (its very helping to track ov on it way in and out and i have this process with my body). However, some ladies get this but it is not related to OV so maybe test once more tomorrow-if it is even lighter then assume you already od!

afm i am about cd6 and dying to test because i want to see if i can drink or not tn. i am going to a house party to see my best friend who is in college in NH. however, i know it is way too soon-i do have a symptom-i hope i am not just making this up! but i feel as thought my breasts are really heavy-mainly my right one which is naturally larger than my left. i have had this since yesterday..hope this is it!


----------



## PreshFest

I tested again this morning and it took a while to show up but it seemed darker... But I waited a LONG time to look at it and I think I was outside the time window so who knows. It's odd, though. I feel more like AF is coming rather than ov! I hope that's not the case....

Good luck Almost!! And I woudn't drink still... Just to be safe!


----------



## almosthere

yes i agree not even a sip! and i know i am crazy but tested not with fmu though-approx 6dpo and i swearrrrrr i see something but i really have to put it in the light and move it around and look so either super early evap or bfp but i feel preg maybe just because of the boob thing....hahaha...will wait another couple days and be a testing maniac so testing sunday! lol


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> yes i agree not even a sip! and i know i am crazy but tested not with fmu though-approx 6dpo and i swearrrrrr i see something but i really have to put it in the light and move it around and look so either super early evap or bfp but i feel preg maybe just because of the boob thing....hahaha...will wait another couple days and be a testing maniac so testing sunday! lol

I bet you are!!!! FX!!!! Eeeek!


----------



## Elz

Fingers crossed Almost!! I'm 12DPO and AF is due for me on Sunday, so lets hope she stays away. I'm not thinking of testing unless AF is late, because I was slightly disappointed last cycle with my 2 BFNs, especially as AF was 2 days late, the witch!! lol The weather is amazing here and I actually think I've burnt today...in mid March! That's a first! Hope everyone else is doing ok! xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - Fingers crossed, can you post a pic?

Presh - they do say to try and avoid doing them in the morning as the levels are synthesised over night.


----------



## almosthere

i hope i am and all who are in the tww too it is just sooo early only 6 dpo and after it dried dh actually started to see something too! i think it is a bfp because it is as thick as the control and it was def. there after the time limit once dried....but could still be a really early evil evap..will test 8dpo sunday! and i just went to the bathroom and had orangy cm all in my underwear, a good amount too, getting excitedd!!! myb i just implanted at 5dpo or today!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds so promisingly! If you've had implantation then it would start to show up. Definitely sounds good! I can't wait till Sunday, please test soon! He he.

I'm now 4dpo and don't think I'm in this month, which will be a shame as thought we may fall together almost. Your symptoms sound very positive!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Elz. Not long til testing for you :D

The weather has been lovely hasn't it x


----------



## almosthere

i am trying not to get too excited this line may be an evap but sonia it is wayy to early to count yourself out! And it is also too early for me to count myself in, so waiting until i get a non-squinter! off to new hampshire to stay the night, so wont be home tomorrow day to test which is good-sunday will be my 8dpo testing date as I cannot wait any longer than that at this point!


----------



## PreshFest

I'm on CD16 and still neg opks! Just really hoping it means I already oed... If I don't get a pos tomorrow then I will officially consider myself in the tww. 

Good luck Almost! It all sounds promising! I can't wait to hear what your next test says!

And Sonia... Def don't count yourself out yet!! Like I should talk.. I think I'm already out lol


----------



## PreshFest

I got a pos opk!! So that means I should O in 12-36hrs, right?

Today is CD 16 so I feel like its getting late in my 28 day cycle... Maybe since I Od late my period would come later too?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yippee presh! Of your cycle date 16 you should theoretically have a 32 day cycle, unless you have luetal phase problems. I think anyway. Great news!

I'm now cd5 and have no symptoms at all x


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Yippee presh! Of your cycle date 16 you should theoretically have a 32 day cycle, unless you have luetal phase problems. I think anyway. Great news!
> 
> I'm now cd5 and have no symptoms at all x

My cycle is always 28-29 days. I just looked back at my previous cycle and it looks like I always ov on day 17. I have with all three of my other pregnancies anyway... And today is actually CD17, I mistyped when I said 16. So hopefully it won't be a problem since it hasn't in the past...


----------



## mazndave

Good luck, Sonia, Elz, Presh & Almost!! Lets have 4 bfp's together!!

Almost, your really faint line sounds like how mine started, although mine was at 9dpo rather than 6. Some people show up so much earlier though, even wit dark lines showing up as early as 8dpo! Certainly sounds promising.

Got my dating scan on Wednesday, can't wait to see Freth again (this is our new nickname for bump, a cross between Freya and Seth! I feel as though it's a boy though!) We've picked out or pram and nursery furniture today, it's a gorgeous high gloss white set, absolutely love it! Think we'll get that ordered next weekend, don't care if it's still early!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Maz, so excited for you and your scan and your furniture sounds lovely.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for all the positivity ladies. today is approx 7dpo and stark neg..yes i am addicting to testing once again, surprise surprise. I am just so convinced i am pregnant until i saw my neg. test.-stark whitte ugh!! haha. my breasts still feel huge my bff even mentioned it last night, and last night and today i have had middle lower abdomen cramping and when i wiped after peeing today-there was pink so never had this happen hoping it is possible ib! ugh dying waiting over heree 

hope everyone else is doing a lot better with their twws!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost, could still be too early and the pink could definitely be implantation! I'm now 5dpo and have lower uterus area cramping. X


----------



## almosthere

eek yay for cramping! and i just peed again and this time real dark pink spotting like af on the way but i am only 7dpo and not due for af the earliest-another 6 days but more like 8!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh fingers crossed! Hoping it is not AF! You still spotting after BD'ing?


----------



## Elz

Maz - sounds lovely! I hope everything goes well for you on Wednesday!!

Almost - sounds promising! Keep us updated!!

Sonia - hope the cramps are a good sign!!

As for me, AF is due today. I gave in and tested this morning. It was a cheapy test so I don't know if it was because of that or not, but it didn't work properly! lol After poas I waited...and waited...and I THOUGHT I saw a line but I couldn't be sure because the dye was still moving across to the control window! After about 5 minutes the dye was still covering the test window and the control line wasn't completely solid so I have no idea what the conclusion to that test was!! lol I think I'll just wait and see if AF shows up today, and if not I'll test again tomorrow morning. If it's still negative then I'll just wait for AF to show up!! lol xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Elz, do you feel like AF is going to show? Fingers crossed she doesn't.


----------



## almosthere

eek good luck elz!

and gl maz with your scan, so exciting!

afm another bfn today woa as i was typing i just felt this strong pull on my left side lower mid abdomen, like something is pulling my abdomen inward, so weird! anyways lol i got another bfn today approx 8dpo, maybe 7 no more testing-now just waiting for af to show which is due april 1st the earliest.

and sonia we did spot after dtd about 5 days ago but not much


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm now 6dpo and have chronic back ache and lower tummy ache. My back is killing. Roll on nxt weekend. X


----------



## almosthere

yes please, come asap April 1st! haha


----------



## PreshFest

Question ladies... Hopefully you get this in time..

Pos opks yesterday, today still a dark line but a touch lighter than the control line. Do you think it would be ok to not BD tonight? My vag is so sore!!! I can suffer thru, but hoping last night and tomorrow night will be enough...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey presh, I think you should be ok, if positive last night and you bd'd then should be enough good swimmers left, and good to try again tomorrow just in case was a little later.


----------



## PreshFest

Thanks Sonia! I just haven't been quite right down there since my daughter was born, so the frequency of trying can be very painful!


----------



## almosthere

take a break! i actually have not DTD 4 days in a row, today is day 5, but we will most likely be dtd tonight! haha. one of the nights we stayed at a friends place and ppl were around us while trying to sleep and the others just so tired and need to relax the break has actually been nice and made me really excited for our next time in the sheets together! hehe

gl presh hope this is it for you, me and sonia! i have a really good feeling that me and sonia are going to fall together, and now maybe you too! eek!


----------



## PreshFest

Well, unfortunately I'm completely nauseous and (tmi) have diarrhea! It just came on all of a sudden. So no bd for me tonight anyway. Ugh. Hopefully tomorrow will cover it. 

I'm really not hopeful about this month for some reason. But I'm ok with it, which is nice. I'm actually not obsessing for once and I think my tww will be fairly easy :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh presh sorry to hear you're unwell. Get some rest and lots of fluid.

I think we'll fall together too Almosthere. Hope it is this month x


----------



## Elz

Hello ladies!

Well the dye in the test I did yesterday eventually crossed over to the control window and left a visible line (very faint). But I don't think it's accurate because it was waaaaaaaay beyond the 5 minute window. Plus I tested again just now (not fmu as hoped) and it was clear BFN, but AF is a day late. I'm debating whether or not to buy another test, as I've now ran out, or just wait to see if AF shows up. I don't know if it's because the tests I used were cheapy ones or because AF is just deciding to be late just to annoy me?!


----------



## PreshFest

Elz said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Well the dye in the test I did yesterday eventually crossed over to the control window and left a visible line (very faint). But I don't think it's accurate because it was waaaaaaaay beyond the 5 minute window. Plus I tested again just now (not fmu as hoped) and it was clear BFN, but AF is a day late. I'm debating whether or not to buy another test, as I've now ran out, or just wait to see if AF shows up. I don't know if it's because the tests I used were cheapy ones or because AF is just deciding to be late just to annoy me?!

Elz, that is SO annoying. I'm totally frustrated for you because I can totally imagine how that feels! I say get more tests. Why not? If AF comes, then you are going to need them next month anyway! :haha:


----------



## Elz

Haha true! I've put 2 tests in my online shopping basket which should be delievered tomorrow, so lets hope AF stays away so that I can use them! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed Elz!

I've been so irritable today, and actually one off for the last few days. Plus my boobs are unbelievable sore, not the nipples, my actually boobs, very hard and lumpy. Still cramping every now and then. Now 7dpo, due Sunday which seems like FOREVER away x


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia you are so pregnant! That stuff only happens to me when I'm pregnant!! FXed that I will be feeling the same way in about a week!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope so but trying to not get my hopes up, I'm having to refrain from testing this very minute! Have one test in the house and no point doing now as 8pm x


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies i am also going crazy like you sonia! how long are your cycles? do they ever vary? just asking as I see you are expecting af on sunday. My af the earliest- should be showing Saturday, omg did not realize that til now, sooo soon yet so far away! haha. I tried on a bra today to see if i am going crazy or not, and i am sooo not, my boobs are more full/larger because I fit in a bra that used to be too big for me, like full on fit in it! i am going to be so upset and let down and EMBARRASSED! if it turns out i am not preg b.c sooo many signs. oh and sonia-i know you asked if i was spotting during this tww. Well I had what I thought was IB slightly yesterday but more so on 7dpo which was two days ago. Then last night after dtd i wipe and it had like old looking brownish dried up blood-hardly any at all. I got upset thinking DH;s sperm would be all pink as usual and guess what...ts wasnt! this has convinced me even more that i am preg. and between your cramping and mine, i say we better prepare ourselves for what this weekend may bring, eekk!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds positive Almosthere! Mine vary, they have been 28 days at most to 20 days. I think I ovulated around cycle day 14 so hoping for a 28 day cycle which will put me at sat / sun. My cycles previously got shorted and that seemed to coincide with me taking b6. I stopped that last month and cycle was 27/28 days.

The weekend seems so far away doesn't it! I'm trying not to get my hopes up as don't want to be disappointed. DH has got, as a friend of mine would say 'the horn on' so BD'ing loads - shame it's wrong side of fertile window!

Hurry up Sunday x


----------



## almosthere

omgsh i think i od on either st ps day (the 17th which was cd13) or the 18th which was cd 14 we are both due af the same time! i just double checked my math and due to my usual LP length, I would be 100% late after Sunday! omg omg omg soooooooo dying over here but so proud that I will not test until Sat/Sun!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I ovulate cycle day 14/15 which with my average LP and cycle would put me at AF due sat / sun this weekend. I only have the one test in the house and have refrained, so far, in using it but so want to!


----------



## almosthere

math your OH hide it! sounds sad, but I have to have my DH do that sometimes! I have 3 dollar ones left and I will ask DH to hide if need me lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not sure what's going on with me but have had three people I don't really know tell me how shattered I look today, also feeling very off today, not sure if feeling sick or just thinking it also just feeling very odd.


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies, sounds very positive for you Almost and Sonia! I can't wait until the weekend so that I can hear what (hopefully exciting) news you've got for us!
AF still hasn't shown up for me...2 days late now. I was 2 days late last cycle so I'm hoping she won't show up after today. Hurry up Mr delivery man! I need my tests!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah sounds positive hun, hope AF stays away!

Thought I would test as found another one, and . . . BFN! Couldn't have been whiter if I'd tried! Currently cd8 so I know could be too early but kind of assuming I'm out x


----------



## almosthere

I also had bfns....3 but tested what I think to be 6 7 and 8 dpo lol starting to feel out at10 dpo but sure do hope I'm wrong I temped yesterday and today and this am my temp dropped ughhh


----------



## Soniamillie01

Are you 10dpo? I'm only 8 but due Sunday! I hope we're still in with a chance!
I've not been temping at all this month so don't know where I am! I feel odd though x


----------



## almosthere

yes either 9 or 10 dpo today and i also have not temped all cycle til yesterday just trying tp ull strings here to see if this could really be it! haha. So since no temp or opks, also no idea where i am really at-just guessing based on my mid cycle spotting I had around what i thik was 2 or 3 dpo after dtd but then my spotting without dtd on 6/7 or 7/8 dpo which i have never had before!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Elz I can't believe ur late and still not tested! I can't handle the suspense! I'll ring tesco for you!!! Hurry up delivery man!!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hurry up delivery man!

Almosthere - I think you could be! X


----------



## almosthere

i agree with emz and sonia, you are prob preg elz-any symptoms?! 

and sonia i hope you have a feeling about me, because i am down about feeling out now, but still feel like you are in, and elz! maybe we will be the pregnant trio and fall the same time, and presh toooo pregnant quad! hahhaa


----------



## miss malteser

Elz - FXd AF doesn´t arrive today!!! It´s about time we had another BFP on this thread!!

Sonia and Almost - don´t count yourselves out just yet. 8dpo is so early!! Implantation may not have even occurred yet. Even the Clear Blue tests, which are meant to be one of the most accurate, tell you not to test until 4 days before a missed period and even then aren´t 100% accurate. I can´t remember the percentages but I know that they only reach 99% accuracy once a period has been missed. There´s still hope, and lots of it! x


----------



## almosthere

bfn last night at 10dpo...


----------



## mazndave

Good luck to all 4 of you this cycle, here's hoping for lots of BFP's! And don't be counting yourself out yet Almost, especially if you took your test at night! 

As for me, had my dating scan today and I had myself at 12+5, but been dated at 13+2 instead! So due date is now 1st October. Everything looked absolutely fine, but don't know any measurements as it looks as though nothing was written in my green notes! Will have to speak to midwife about that when I go on 18th April. Anomoly scan booked for 18th May, only 7 weeks till we get to find out if pink or blue!!

The NT measurements were a little higher than I feel comfortable with, but at 2.6mm I've been told it is still within the range of normal (maximum of 3.5mm) Will just have to wait for blood results.

Here is a picture of our little Freth!


Maria xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia and Almost - You are not out until the :witch: is in full swing. And even then some ppl still get pregnant. Lots of :dust: for you both x

Elz - Where are you? The suspense is Killing me

Miss M - I can't believe you are 17 weeks already. This is going so fast

MnD - Congrats on the scan. Love it :D And yay for moving forward a few days x


----------



## Jembug

I keep checking for news too! Congrats maz. I never got any measurements with my last two I assumed that we don't get to know details like that on the nhs?

Goodluck to those in the tww xx


----------



## almosthere

maz, beautiful photo! And thanks for the positivity ladies, just really down ad wanting it to be sunday already so I can get a final answer!


----------



## Elz

Hi, I'm here!! BFN this morning but still no sign of AF! 3 days late now! Surely if I was pregnant then a test would show up positive?? Who knows!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Elz said:


> Hi, I'm here!! BFN this morning but still no sign of AF! 3 days late now! Surely if I was pregnant then a test would show up positive?? Who knows!

Not neccessarily hun. You could have OV'ed late or just not enough HCG. You are deffo not out yet x


----------



## Soniamillie01

An gorgeous pic Maz, so cute!

Still nothing really from me, now 8dpo I think, maybe 7 as my positive OPK was day 14 so could have ovulated day 15, which I'm hoping I didn't and it was day 14 as didn't bd much. Have had some light cramping tonight but other than that nothing really x


----------



## almosthere

sounding good for all in the tww! aside for me, boo! haha fx though!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, 10dpo (maybe 9) and BFN this morning with FMU!

Elz - any sign of AF? I hope not x


----------



## miss malteser

Nobody is out until AF arrives so you´re all still in with a chance!

Maz - yay for getting your due date brought forward!

Emz - I can´t believe it either. I thought time was going to drag but not at all! I had my 16 week check last Monday and I´ve got my 20 week scan in 3 weeks! 

I´ve had a pretty rubbish week to say the least. On Monday night the two year old son of some friends died in an accident. On Tuesday we had to go and see his mum and dad which was the saddest thing i´ve ever had to do, yesterday morning I was unexpectedly made redundant and yesterday afternoon it was the funeral. I can´t wait for this week to be over although I was told yesterday that my contract ends on the 31st march so tomorrow is my last day at work already. I can´t believe it. 5 years working there and so many friends - I can´t stop crying. 4 months pregnant and on the dole in a country where there is no work for anybody is not exactly how I saw my life would be when I left university. It´s scary how in just a couple of hours you can go from being happy and excited about the future to the complete opposite.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss malteser, so sorry to hear about your friends son, must be very difficult.
You've definitely not had a good week, can't believe the redundancy. That happened to some ladies I work with a few weeks ok. 

Bug hugs. X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

OMG Miss M I am so sorry for everything :( I can't imagine anybody losing a child at any age. Horrific. And I am so sorry about your job. Awful :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

I am so Sorry for what you have been experiencing this week <3


----------



## almosthere

cd 25 today, should not get af, til tomorrow at the super earliest. TMI ALERT =( Last night I spotted BIG TIME after dtd-like instead of the light pink it usually is, it was more dark dark pink, basically red. This makes me very sure I have af on the way soon-although checked my cm this am and no pink or red-just wet and kind of orangy tint. Guessing no baby in my arms for 2012 =(


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh. Major pms this morning which is the exact time I should be getting it. I'm already certain we are out this month. But it's ok! I O'd late, so I'm sure af will come later, too. It was originally due april 5, but it's probably april 7 now. Only time will tell...


----------



## Elz

Miss M - so sorry to hear that you've had a terrible week :hugs:

Well I'm officially out! AF arrived with a vengeance today, 4 days late! On to cycle 9 it is then!! Surely I should be able to have a 2013 baby! lol Good luck to those in their tww! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Well an interesting day for me! I think I'm either cycle day 10 or 11 and again haven't felt right all day, heady all morning but then serious tummy cramping all afternoon,
I had to leave a meeting at one point at didn't want it to look obvious. I've just been to the toilet and have had some brown cm, like the very very very early AF brown cm but nothing in vagina now or near cervix. Could I really be pregnant and today being Implantation? Still cramping now and it's been really strong since about 3pm .

AF is due Sunday I think x


----------



## Soniamillie01

So I am cycle day 24 and positive OPK on cycle day 14, so either 9 or 10 dpo. We bd'd cycle days 12 and 13 x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Umm think it's AF :(


----------



## almosthere

yes it could be ib and y, are you starting to spot? i am laughing to myself because we all thought it was our time and now not so much! just time to play the waiting game right! fx that some of us just have late ib!


----------



## almosthere

and elz sorry to hear you are out...being that many days late is such a mean trick!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

No not started to spot, still brown cm and strong cramping, just not feeling very positive now, don't know why x


----------



## almosthere

hm, if you dont normally cramp like this, then maybe it really is ib, sounds promising to me!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes. Don't normally have cramping like this at all in lead up to AF and no spotting so it's either one or the other.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry you're out Elz. :dust: for next cycle x


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies! Im back! Lol! So sorry I haven't posted for a couple of months.
I have just read your posts and updated myself. Hope you are all doing well:) how beautiful has the weather been! 
As for me well this is now month five- I've been focusing on getting fitter- done some new classes the past two months and tried to relax and take a more relaxed approach as I was getting majorly stressed! Wasn't helping! Well I'm feeling really hopeful( dare I say!) we haven't charted this month really at all other than cm checking and lots of trying! (sorry tmi!) I'm not totally sure when I ovulated but think I'm around 5 dpo based on ov symptoms . My cycles seem to be getting more regular now so 5 dpo would put me at ov cd 16 (17 last month so all pretty samey! 
I have got bit confused and thought ov yesterday as had some more ewcm, some side pain etc, but today have had some pretty weird goings on : I have had some STRONG shooting pains in nipple-really quite painful! Nipples burning on and off too! I have been having low af type cramps and twinges that have made me say ouch out loud- had to divert the are you ok questions from my colleague on one occasion! Lol! Also have just brushed teeth and bleeding gums which I never get! Bad sinus burning( how odd?! Maybe its hayfever!) Spots breakout and hot flushing! 
I don't know really dont want to build up my hopes to have them dashed but something is telling me otherwise! Funny enough I had my PANROSA prediction saying March!! Fingers tightly crossed because we want bfp so much.

Anyway sorry for the long post just wanted to 'get back in the loop' and as always wishing everyone lots of babydust- and also hope the mummies to be are doing well:)

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

sunshine82 said:


> Hi ladies! Im back! Lol! So sorry I haven't posted for a couple of months.
> I have just read your posts and updated myself. Hope you are all doing well:) how beautiful has the weather been!
> As for me well this is now month five- I've been focusing on getting fitter- done some new classes the past two months and tried to relax and take a more relaxed approach as I was getting majorly stressed! Wasn't helping! Well I'm feeling really hopeful( dare I say!) we haven't charted this month really at all other than cm checking and lots of trying! (sorry tmi!) I'm not totally sure when I ovulated but think I'm around 5 dpo based on ov symptoms . My cycles seem to be getting more regular now so 5 dpo would put me at ov cd 16 (17 last month so all pretty samey!
> I have got bit confused and thought ov yesterday as had some more ewcm, some side pain etc, but today have had some pretty weird goings on : I have had some STRONG shooting pains in nipple-really quite painful! Nipples burning on and off too! I have been having low af type cramps and twinges that have made me say ouch out loud- had to divert the are you ok questions from my colleague on one occasion! Lol! Also have just brushed teeth and bleeding gums which I never get! Spots breakout and hot flushing!
> I don't know really dont want to build up my hopes to have them dashed but something is telling me otherwise! Funny enough I had my PANROSA prediction saying March!! Fingers tightly crossed because we want bfp so much.
> 
> Anyway sorry for the long post just wanted to 'get back in the loop' and as always wishing everyone lots of babydust- and also hope the mummies to be are doing well:)
> 
> Lots of love xxx


Oooooh how exciting. That sounds very promising. Keep us updated x


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you:) :hugs: x


----------



## almosthere

GL sunshine!


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you almost :hugs: x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Welcome back sunshine! Glad to hear you're doing well. Sounds promising for you, keep us updated x


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Sonia:) good to be back will keep updated- gl to you too - when ru going to test? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well AF is due Sunday so going to 'try' and hold till then, the spotting had stopped now so fingers crossed. Hubby has just come home with three tests, went to get them especially on his way home as he is excited. 

Ummm maybe Saturday :) x


----------



## mazndave

MissM, I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a truely awful week. Your poor friends, must be so heartbreaking to lose a child, something I pray I never have to experience. Can't believe that you have also been made redundant, I hope that you at least get a good redundancy package that will help you out with a few of the baby costs? Don't know what we'd do if I was to end up in that situation, we're relying on my wages over the next 5 months to see us through the drop when on maternity leave. I hope that everything works out ok for you hun.

Elz, sorry to hear that you are out this month, onwards and upwards for the next cycle though, keep thinking positive.

Good luck to Sonia, Almost, Presh and Sunshine, I hope to hear some good news over the weekend!

xx


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, just checking in! so today is cd 26 for me, AF due tomorrow if same cycle length as last month, although could be as long as 30 days...wish I had regular cycles! haha. Still saw that when I wipe after pee, there is a faint faint tinge of pink on the tp...hoping this is not af on her way!


----------



## sunshine82

Soniamillie01 said:


> Well AF is due Sunday so going to 'try' and hold till then, the spotting had stopped now so fingers crossed. Hubby has just come home with three tests, went to get them especially on his way home as he is excited.
> 
> Ummm maybe Saturday :) x

Good luck Sonia! The spotting stopping sounds very promising could that be IB? !!! Here's hoping March is our month! Let me know how you get on:) xx


----------



## sunshine82

Hi girls good luck for those testing this weekend! :dust: 
Well today has been another wierd day for me - woke up in middle of night in hot sweat and pains in side. Total boobs getting more sore and a really awful taste in my mouth so bad had to rinse also lower back pain and twinges!With my irregular cycles I thought to myself maybe I'm more dpo than I thought maybe 8? But foolishly tested as so convinced something happening of course bfn!! I could be anwhere dpo from 5-8 at a guess! I really hope all these symptoms aren't just fluke because that would be cruel think I'm going to wait seven days and test again!!! 

Hope all you lovelies have a great weekend and lots of bfps would be great!!! Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds promising miss sunshine, fingers crossed for you!

And for me, well spotting has continued so assuming its AF. I've had a really tough day today, one of my closest work colleagues left for maternity leave and the other, who I am closer with also left today as she has been made redundant. She had a great job to go onto but really hit me hard, lots of tears today :(

I really hoped that this would be my month, of course I hope that every month but guess it was the realisation that it would be another year before I had a baby of didn't fall this cycle,
I.e. 2013. Finding that quite tough x


----------



## almosthere

head up sonia, we will be pregnant soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sounds promising miss sunshine, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> And for me, well spotting has continued so assuming its AF. I've had a really tough day today, one of my closest work colleagues left for maternity leave and the other, who I am closer with also left today as she has been made redundant. She had a great job to go onto but really hit me hard, lots of tears today :(
> 
> I really hoped that this would be my month, of course I hope that every month but guess it was the realisation that it would be another year before I had a baby of didn't fall this cycle,
> I.e. 2013. Finding that quite tough x

:hugs: sorry to hear you've had a pants day x


----------



## almosthere

I am out, bright red AF-and of course right after I got my BFN it came....so here is to cycle 8-hoping it is a lucky one and brings me a January 2013 bundle of Joy! FX for those of you still in the tww!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:hugs: almost. Lots of :dust: for your next cycle


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Emz. I'm a little better today but not looking forward to the next few weeks at work, going to be tough.

Almosthere - I seriously am starting to think you and I were twins in a previous life! AF arrived, full flow for me this morning, so on to the next cycle! I'm not sure whether I'm going to temp / OPK this month as didn't really like not knowing where I was x


----------



## Elz

Sorry to hear you're both out Sonia and Almost! With me being 4 days late we're a lot closer in cycle days now! I'm on CD3 today so fingers crossed this is the cycle for us all!! x


----------



## sunshine82

Sorry to hear af arrived for you Sonia and Almost :hugs: lots of babydust for next cycle. It will be a good month I can feel it. Hope you have a better day Sonia xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks all x


----------



## almosthere

ahh sonia I am so glad we have met on bnb, can't wait to fall together and share our stories! AF is very odd for me this cycle. Not really flowing out, but had the bright red yesterday evening and now no more bright read and just EXTREMELY light spotting, like brown-so not sure if it is going to really kick in for another few days, or if this is really cd2...just a waiting game. And I agree that it stinks not knowing where I am-I ended up wasting lots of preg tests because I thought I could start testing when I probably couldnt haha. So I may opk or try this out one more time with no temping or opks


----------



## Soniamillie01

Same for me! AF stop start x


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia and Almost, I'm so sorry. This has got to be so frustrating for you both! Really hoping this cycle is it for you two....


----------



## almosthere

Thakn you preshfest, it is frustrating that it is taking so long and that my doctor won't do further testing until September. However, I have seen a fertility specialist and just may give her a call if this 8th try is a miss which I really hope it is not. Pretty sure I am going to buy opks and make sure we don't miss our window! How are you feeling Presh? Is this your cycle?!


----------



## PreshFest

I feel fine! I've had a little bit of nausea which makes me think I'm def not prego. I'm only 7dpo so symptoms are not possible right now. With all my pregnancies I've had zero symptoms in the tww. I think my boobs might be a tiny bit sore but I can't tell if it's in my head or not. Af due Thursday, but I Od late so I think it will come late too. In any case I'll know next wknd for sure. But I'm still not obsessing over it so yay!

I say def do opks.. So then you know you timed it right


----------



## almosthere

Based on my LP and cycle days, and spotting, haha-i am positive we times it perfectly this last month-but it will be nice to know where I am at an to have an offical 100 percent correct tww countdown! I had a dream I was pregnant last night even thought I had spotting/af...which is weird because I dont really have a flow/af this time, its cd 3 and super light like dont need a tampon and hardly even need a pad-all brown...only bright red the first day when i wiped and that was just once....sooooo weird......i wonder if my dream is trying to tell me something! wishful thinking i am sure...haha


----------



## sunshine82

Hi :)

Almost you never know they say dreaming of pregnancy can be a sign! Im pretty sure i was reading in a book some women have spotting. Can you test again? Get a blood test at doctors? I'd go do doc just to check what it could be. Anyhow Gl! :)

As for me still pretty unsure of how many dpo I am I would guess around 8/9 and still feeling a bit off - the constant side pain has eased but could not sleep last night with really bad lower back pain. I feel sick and keep getting upset tummy type cramps along with little af cramps and intermittent bbs pain and shoots / tingles.

I really don't feel right but I'm going to put it down to bug as have had stuffy nose and sore throat in mornings- or it may be impending af as i can often get af symptoms early- just don't want get my hopes up for them to be crushed :-/

Hope all of ya lovelies have a great week x


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks for all your comments about last week. When I look at DHs friends who have lost their son, loosing my job unexpectedly seems pretty irrelevant in comparison. Even so, it´s going to be pretty difficult as I´ve not been out of a job since i was a student and I´m definitely not someone who enjoys being at home all day - not until the baby arrives anyway! Never mind, these things happen eh!

Elz, Sonia and Almost - so sorry to hear that you´re all out this month. Bring on those 2013 babies!!

Sunshine and Presh - FX that you´re going to give us some good news in the next couple of weeks!

x


----------



## PreshFest

I'm certain I'm out! Major pms today! Ughh!! I hate feeling like this. Going to be a loooong day.


----------



## almosthere

i am had major pms since stopping bcps preshfest-im such a moody biatch! lol. 

anyhow, sunshine, i would test again, BUT right when I thought af would be over because of how light it was-it turned from light brown spotting to full blown af-worst i have ever had in my life-back ache, super painful cramps even my face showed the pain as a co worker asked if I was okay because apparently it looked like i was about to cry! ahh! I am hoping my period getting normal means baby soon! hasnt been this red and heavy since before birth control pills!


----------



## PreshFest

So I've had pretty much constant nausea the past 4 days. I tested this morning, though, and BFN. I'm only 9dpo, though... But I would think if there's enough hormone to make you nauseous, there will be enough hormone for a positive test. So, again, I still think I'm out. This has happened to me once before and I wasn't pregnant then, either. But it's driving me crazy! It's just a constant reminder that I'm in my 2ww and it's messing with my head!

I hope the rest of you are getting on well! Is there anyone in their 2ww or testing soon?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear your feeling nauseous presh :( I agree that if enough to make nauseous than should be enough for testing.

I'm now cd5 and AF is still here, normally done by now :(


----------



## PreshFest

This is so annoying. I went back and looked at my notes and in October I had nausea starting from 7dpo until after AF came. Wasn't pregnant. In November I had nausea starting at 6dpo and I was pregnant. Such tricky business! 

I think I'm going to go ahead and test tomorrow at 10dpo. Might as well succumb to the 2WW/POAS madness, right?!?!?!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Presh x


----------



## miss malteser

Test! Test! Test!


----------



## almosthere

yes, gl preshfest! sonia, i am also cd 5 and af is still here!! bahahaa TWINS! =) although I think/hopeee my af will be officially gone by tomorrow. really wanting to get this show on the road-will be buying some wonderful opks thursday and start testing no earlier than friday.


----------



## sunshine82

Good luck preshfest:)

Sonia and almost how lovely would it be for you two to get bfps same cycle you have such identical cycles you would be great bump buddies :) 

As for me im certain I'm out symptoms stopping and starting - exhausted I had to sleep in my car at lunch break yday but I have cold so prob just ran down with that! Oh well it will happen I have to keep positive! 

Have a great day xx


----------



## PreshFest

BFN this morning at 10dpo. Not sure when/if I'll test again. I know it's still early, but with af due this weekend I feel like I should be able to just wait it out! We'll see. I'm having the itch to go to the drugstore today and get the same kind of tests that I normally use. Last time it detected pregnancy at 10dpo when my hcg was 12!! I used a diff one today, tho...


----------



## Elz

GL Presh! Sonia and Almost, AF was a day later than usual finishing with me too! I'm now on CD7 and I'm going to try the every-other-day strategy this time around. Starting from tonight! lol I did work out though that if I get pregnant NEXT cycle, I will be due on my actual birthday! But I had a very vivid dream last night that I was pregnant and that I was due on April 21st so maybe it'll be July before I get my BFP! Who knows! X


----------



## PreshFest

Bfn again today 11dpo! I'm out of tests, so now I just have to wait it out.


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear preshfest-at least it is still early!

I am 7dpo today elz-so only one day difference in our cycles-when do you usually O!

afm going to get a haircut today, and go to the drugstore for opks, starting to test with them tomorrow at 8dpo!!!


----------



## Elz

I'm not really sure when I ovulate to be honest. I've never used opks or temped, I just go by what my body tells me. I had absolutely no idea last cycle because I didn't have any cramps or anything, but it's normally around CD14/15 ish. DH is happy with my strategy for this month, so lets see how it goes! I am slightly worried though (probably for no reason!) because AF was strange this time in that I was really heavy for 2 days, then on the 3rd day I was light, and then spotting for about 2/3 days, when it is usually more gradual. This and the fact that I've had a sore shoulder for around a week, which seemed to have come out of the blue, which led me to read about ectopic pregnancies :| As I said, it's probably nothing. I've had no abdominal pain so I'm just assuming I've had a weird period and I've probably slept awkwardly! lol


----------



## PreshFest

The witch got me!


----------



## Elz

Sorry the witch got you Presh, lots of baby dust for this cycle!! X


----------



## almosthere

ugh, that evil witch Presh-sorry! mine has finally gone after 8 days of on an off! ugh! haha. bring on January 2013 Babies, wahoo!!! we got this ladies!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry AF showed up presh. AF has finally gone for me too, after 7 days on off. I'm feeling very low at the moment, completely shattered, work is crazy, weight loss driving me mad etc etc. I'll be fine just need to snap out of it. X


----------



## almosthere

I am also going crazy-so stressed as I have to dog sit for my parents 2 dogs AND their friends two dogs PLUS my own munchkin kitty! and on top of that it is my last month in college til graduation and am slammed with student teaching and abnormal psychology reading, bah!


----------



## PreshFest

I hear you guys on the stress front!!! I'm sooo busy at work and will be transitioning into a new position at the end of this week, so I have to really get caught up this week so I can hand all my current stuff off. And I also have school on top of it all!!! So much for being stress-free while ttc. Ugh. Oh yea...and a tantrum-y two year old keeping me busy at the end of every day lol. LOVE her, but she wears me out sometimes!


----------



## almosthere

aw presh, sounds like lots of stress-it is so hard to ttc without stress-I get so frustrated when I hear "try not to stress and it will happen" but it is just too dang hard!! hahaha. AFM opk is not really dark, looks like I am looking at a late ov, so I doubt cd14 or even 15 will happen but I guess you never know!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

I am now cd14, no signs of ovulation but normally ovulate cd15 so tomorrow. No opk's either so can't test. We've bd'd 10, 12 and 13 and will maybe again tonight or tomorrow. 
I've been so busy at work that haven't had a chance to get online really.

Hubby and I had a bit of a disagreement on Sunday. We were casually driving along and out of no where he starts talking about a guy at work whose wife is pregnant, 14 months after coming off the pill. He was saying that he (my DH) prefers to just try naturally, when we fancy it and when it happens it happens, more like NTNP. I was shocked! I had always thought, from our discussions and not presumed, that we were actively trying. I tried to let it go as we were out but I couldn't and I told him what I felt, that it seemed we were on completely different pages of the book, me thinking we were ttc and him thinking more casually. Maybe I over reacted and that's just how men (not all) think.
Either way I think it's fine now, well we've bd'd loads at the right time,
I hope! Upset me a little x


----------



## almosthere

sonia-i am cd14 as well and am sure i will not be ovulating any time soon....blahhhh

and sorry to hear about that issue-i feel like men feel so pressured (sexually) at least my dh is, with ttc....so he enjoys when i skip opks and just go with the flow! 

today i had coupons for some digis, so got digis for the moment when i get two lines, so i can confirm with the words "pregnant!".

anywho...hoping to O no later than tuesday!


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia, I think that often our DHs just don´t know how to express themselves very well! From what you´ve said in earlier posts it sounds like your DH is really committed to the whole TTC thing. Maybe he was trying to say that if you just go with the flow he´s sure it will happen sooner or later, whether it be now, or 14 months after coming off BCP - trying not to make an issue of the fact that it hasn´t happened just yet and keep his wonderful wife positive, happy and not too stressed with TTC!

I know that my DH sometimes came out with some similar comments when we were TTC that made me think that he wasn´t that bothered at all but I can see now that it wasn´t the case. He was just a lot calmer about the whole process and always assumed that it would just happen one day. It´s a lot harder for us girls as everything happens to our bodies so we´re much more conscious of absolutely everything that happens!


----------



## almosthere

quiet thread lately-sonia have you Od yet?? I am getting VERY close....any day now!! Guessing I'll get my pos OPK no later than tomorrow night but hoping for tonight instead!


----------



## Elz

It has been quiet lately!! I THINK I'm about 3/4 DPO today, so 11 ish days until testing!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Sorry have been hectic!

Not sure if I've ovulated or not yet, as no opk's, but am guessing I have maybe on Thursday / Friday, not much ovulation pain but cm changes. We haven't bd'd since cd 13 and I either ovulated 14 or 15 so still in with a shot I guess, just would have been better if had bd'd 14 or 15.

Almosthere - have you ovulated yet?

Elz - looks like the three of us will be testing around about the same time, if I did ovulate Thursday / Friday then I am also 2/3 dpo so would be testing around the 23 / 24 of this month. We're on holiday that week so would be a nice start to it x


----------



## Elz

Sonia- fingers crossed for you for this month! How amazing will your holiday be if you get a BFP before going?! I'm not going to test until AF is late this time because I wasted 3 tests last cycle! lol I am going to be annoyed if AF decides to be late again though. I hate that. It's as if Mother Nature is playing tricks making you think that you're in with a chance and then BAM! full-on flow! Anyway, I'll think about that if and when the time comes! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope it's your month too! I'm not going to test, just going to wait for AF! If we had bd'd those last two days then maybe but going to try and wait x


----------



## Elz

You have amazing will-power!! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

We'll see I last that long! As we're away should hopefully take my mind off it!


----------



## almosthere

SOOOO close to OV for me, and very glad i chose to opk since it is already cd 17 and no pos opk-my opk tonight (just tested 6pm) is ALMOST the same color as the control, my pos usually get the same color if not darker, so debating if i should test again in 4 hours or just test in the am??? got a lot darker than this am so my surge happens fast! I will be testing April 30th/May 1st! if no af...think i will just wait for missed af..have a good feeling about this cycle too =) 

so jealous u ladies may already be in ur twws....FX!!!


----------



## PreshFest

I should ov a week from today, so I'm still not far behind you guys. I'm really going to try to stay away from this site for a bit, though so I don't go crazy again. So I might miss your bfp's!! But it's for my own good. I did pretty well last month, but want to do better this month. Luckily I will be really busy at work so I won't have time to log on!
So congrats in advance on the bfp's that you guys WILL be getting!! ;-)
:dust:


----------



## almosthere

ahh i hope you will see many bfps on this along with your preshfest! I have had pos opk since late last night, so will count tomorrow or the day after as 1dpo...still pos. tonight so not sure...waiting til af DOES NOT SHOW to test, lol if no AF by May 1st, I shall test and will be 1 or 2 days late if not more..

hope staying off hear helps u relax preshfest!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm now either 5/6 dpo and yesterday had the slightest pink cm, would have missed it if hadn't been paying attention. Very off, surely much to early for implantation?

I'm so busy at work that don't think I will have a chance to even consider thinking about testing. Am on leave next week and so need the time off x


----------



## almosthere

wow sonia, way ahead of me this cycle! I am about 1 dpo...haha VERY busy this week as well...so hoping my countdown to finishing student teaching and my class will keep my tww countdown occupied lol I had pos opk sunday at 11pm all the way to last night, negative today, so if not 1dpo, then ovulating today...had sex about 5 times in a row, including last night, is tonight neccessary?? lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

I would say you've done enough!

I've the funniest story to tell you! Last night dh and I were BD'ing, well before then, and all of a sudden I became very HOT downstairs! I thought 'oh it will pass' and when it didn't and started to get really hot I thought 'hang on a min!'. So I say to DH 'what did you put on your pizza?' (nothing like spoiling the moment), he then reels off this list . . . Chicken, onion, mushroom, peppers and . . . CHILLIES! Well by this time I was on fire figuring he must have had chilli residue on this hands, I am in the shower half clothed, trying to, quiet literally, put myself out. Amidst all the laughter dh is shouting get the milk it will cool 'her' down and then throws half a carton of milk over me in the shower! Was hilarious! Thank god normal service has been resumed!


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, just checking in. Ha hs Sonia, that made me laugh. That's happened to me too and needless to say it killed the moment for me! Goodluck to you all x


----------



## almosthere

aaaaahahahaaa way to funny milk being thrown on you in the shower-quite interesting! lol

afm I am sooo paranoid about missing O, that I dtd last night too with dh and was so happy because I saw beautiful EWCM afterwards!!! haha so paranoid that I want to try again tonight.....opk turned positive about 1.5 days ago so worried that maybe O day is today, although was super crampy due to intercourse two nights ago, so guessing I Od then if not last night....hoping I did not miss my chance I am soooo ready to start cooking my bun!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure you've caught it Almosthere.

We've bd'd ever night for the last 5 nights just because the moods taken us, shame that outside fertile window!


----------



## miss malteser

Lol Sonia. It may be one of those urban myths but apparently a friend of a friend accidentally used Deep Heat instead of lubricant once and ended up in A and E!

I´ve got my anomaly scan later today and I´ve woken up so nervous! Baby´s very active which I guess must be a good sign but even so, I just want to see him/her to make sure for myself!

Also we´ll find out whether the gyne was right at 12 weeks and it is a little boy! So excited...and nervous!


----------



## mazndave

Hi Everyone,

Not checked in on here for a while.

Not be long until testing time again for Sonia, Almost & Presh, will be watching out for some positive results on here for you all! January 2013 babies aplenty!

MissM, good luck for your scan later, it's come around so quickly. Can't believe that mine is 4 weeks tomorrow, madness! Looking forward to finding out if it is indeed a blue bump for you- do you have any names picked out?

I heard Baby Fitz's heartbeat yesterday at my 16 week check, and can't stop listening to the recording on my phone. I sent it to hubby and he was listening to it all the way home from work!

I really hope that soon everyone on this thread will be able to talk about their experiences, I sometimes feel a little guilty as I'd hate to think I was hurting anyones feelings (I know it must be hard hearing about things sometimes when it's what you want more than anything in the world) xxx


----------



## Elz

haha Sonia that is hilarious!! Maybe it's a good thing that you'll be so busy as you won't be thinking about TTC as much, and they say that's when it's most likely to happen!! Fingers crossed for you! And to Almost and Presh too! Is it only us 4 waiting for a BFP now?? I can't remember! lol I am 7/8 DPO today and noticed that I had a lot more cm than usual (sorry tmi). Still no sign of any ib though...


----------



## mazndave

Hi Elz, sorry I missed you off my list for those testing soon! Good luck to you for a BFP this month too.

When do you think you'll test if you're 7/8 dpo now? And don't read too much into no ib either, I didn't have anything. Just the increased cm and you've got that, so all good. Do you take your temp?

xx


----------



## Elz

Hey Maz, no worries, it's easily done!
Thanks for the luck! I'm planning on waiting until I'm a day late (if I even get that far!) before testing. Only 8 more days to go! And no, I don't temp, or opks or anything! We're only on month 8 of trying, so I think I'll wait a few more months until I try anything like that. I'm hoping I won't need to though! hehe x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

Good luck Elz, we must be around the same dpo! I'm definitely going to try and wait to test! I too have lots of creamy cm!

MaznDave - ah don't worry, I love hearing your news and stories and can't wait to join you.

Miss malteser - how did the scan go? X


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> Miss malteser - how did the scan go? X

I keep coming back on to check if MissM has updated, and disappointed when she hasn't!! Dying to find out what it is - think finding out other babies genders takes my mind off waiting to find out mine!

Off to bed now so will be back on in the morning to see if she's posted!

Night all xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Night hun x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, just popping in, about 2/3 dpo I suppose....lalalalala....glad t o hear all the buns cooking in this thread are healthy!!!!


----------



## miss malteser

Well ladies, my little boy is now a little girl!! Everything looks fine but got to go back in a couple of weeks for another scan as her arm was blocking a part of her heart and got a free 4d scan out of it too!

x


----------



## mazndave

A girl! Just goes to show how difficult it is to guess right from the 12 week scans.

Are you pleased? Although I bet it's strange after spending the last 7/8 weeks thinking it's a boy!

Have you got any names picked out yet?

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrates miss m - wow, a girl, how precious (boys are too). Did you buy much boy stuff?


For me, I am now either 7/8 dpo I think and this morning has some very odd cm. 
It wasn't pink, more brown and wasn't cm really, it was more general when I wiped, sorry. Nothing to panic about as wasn't a lot but enough for me to notice. Gone now. I just hope it's not AF arriving early, not due for another 6/7 days. X


----------



## Elz

Congrats MissM!

Sonia-implantation?????!


----------



## almosthere

congrats missm!!

sonia-IB, EEK!!!!

AFM was not sure if I should have done this or not, but got novacaine for a filling in my VERY EARLY tww (2/3dpo) and my tongue is still tingly from the novacaine over 24hrs later! freaking out, hoping this is not permanent nerve damage...anywho had very milky watery cm yesterday am then more dried up sticky white cm which usually happens after OV...do not feel like this is my month anymore =(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh hope your mouth isn't too sore. 

I don't think so, would be lovely to think it is but think I had the same last month, though could have been IB but was AF showing up early. It all stopped after fmu this morning but just had some more, think its AF super early! I'm 8/9 dpo not 7/8 and AF isn't due till Thursday of next week so if is AF then annoyed that v early :(


----------



## almosthere

aw fx it is not!!

afm VERY light spotting after sex pink/orange....so not too disappointed. Approx 5/6dpo today no symptoms. I did have HORRIBLE cramping and stomach/back pains yesterday though, eating dinner and drinking gingerale helped a lot...but then around midnight the stomahc pain came back but only on the lower left side of my stomach....not sure if this is due to taking 600 motrin, i know it is strong, but my tongue may have nerve damage and swelling and trying to fix this issue...perhaps the medicine is what caused the cramps


----------



## Soniamillie01

Still spotting on off so defo think I'm out. Also had strong tummy ache all day like AF is coming x


----------



## almosthere

oh boo omgsh sonia, I wonder if that is the case for me too...really strong stomach pains are back today and this time they are not going away have had it for at least 2 hours now =( fx no af for us!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope you're not out. I am counting myself out now. I know AF isn't fully here but it's the same as most months, I'm now 9/10 dpo and AF is due Wednesday, so three days time but guess it's early x


----------



## almosthere

still cramping and have been (TMI) pooping lots but small amounts, so kind of constipated =(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Apparently that's a good sign, it's something to do with the uterus expanding. X


----------



## almosthere

i hope so, but very worried as i am also getting the chills on and off and have read that cramps aren't to worry early on in pregnancy, but if accompanied by the chills or a fever, it may be an ectopic... this is starting to turn into a very worrisome tww.....=(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Keep an eye on it hun, you can never be too safe so if worried and / or gets worse then get checked out x


----------



## almosthere

it is only day two of this, not even-think i will just wait it out-if not pregnancy related, could be an odd stomach bug! very bloated today too


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey all

Almosthere - how's the cramping?

I'm now cd10 and spotting has stopped, although did have some after BD'ing last night, I'm due AF on Wednesday. IF AF doesn't show tonight / tomorrow, I may test with fmu but feel very 'wet' down there x


----------



## almosthere

hmmm do you usually spot after dtd? If not sounds promising along with the wet feeling!

afm my cm has dried up since yesterday....still bad cramps day 3...cnt even lay on side...crmps kept me up all am....waiting for may to come so I cn figure this crmping out!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope the next week or so passes quickly!

No, never spot after dtd, not even this close to AF. I would have counted myself out yesterday but nothing today at all, have had a few odd tummy cramps too, plus a very strange tugging feeling. We'll see what tomorrow brings x


----------



## almosthere

eek sounds promising, i have read/and heard that it is common to bleed after dtd in early pregnancy due to an increase in blood flow!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Sonia and Almost x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've just tested with fmu and no control line on a clear blue so guess it must be faulty! So annoying! Wish I had pee'd in a pot now, lol!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've just tested again with second fmu and think I have a very faint second line, I don't want to get my hopes up though, I can't upload a pic from my phone, could I email it to someone for their opinion? X


----------



## shradha

Best of luck Sonia n Almostthere:thumbup:

Sonia m sure ..its going 2 b a positive result:happydance: My prayers r with u guys.......


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia I´m online at the minute. I´ll send you a private message with my email address x


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's on it's way x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg go and get a digi woman. I really hate testing and working out the lines. Digi all the way for the first confirmation lol I need it in writing :D


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've just gone and brought a digi so will do that tomorrow fmu if AF doesn't show. Have really strong back ache and tummy cramping today. We shall see what tomorrow brings, but trying not to get my hopes up too much. DH is convinced, lol. X


----------



## mazndave

Ooh Sonia, this sounds really promising!! I started with a line so faint I could only just see it, hope this is the same for you (a line is a line!)

If you want to email me the pic as well I can take a look at it for you? I'm off work poorly today so will be popping on here all day!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Will email it over, hope you're ok? X


----------



## almosthere

AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope it you BFP email me!!!! [email protected] =)


----------



## mazndave

I'm not too bad thanks, just a bit of a dodgy tummy and hate having to use the (one) toilet at work when I'm like this. Nothing pregnancy related.

Just replied to your email, I def see something! Exciting, roll on fmu tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

So I caved and done a Sainsbury digi and it reads . . . PREGNANT!


----------



## mazndave

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopp!!!

So happy for you xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you Sonia :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sat here with a big smile on my face :D We've needed another :bfp: for ages. Not many left to complete the set now x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies, it doesn't seem real! Almosthere - you need join me as my ttc twin! X


----------



## PreshFest

SONIA!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! This is SUCH great news! I'm SO glad I popped in today to check on you guys!! This gave me the chills. I'm so excited for you!!!

Almost...when are you testing? Now I'm going to be here everyday I'm sure!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks presh! I think Almosthere is a few days behind me in terms of dpo, so hopefully any day now! Two BFP's would be amazing! X


----------



## PreshFest

That would be so great. You guys both deserve it so much!!

Afm, I think I'm now 2dpo, but I'm not sure. I had a pos opk on Saturday night and then again on Sunday mid-morning, but negative a few hours later. So I think I oved Sunday or Monday. In any case, I'm in my 2ww as AF is due May 5 which is only about 11 days away! Hopefully this is the lucky month for us all!


----------



## miss malteser

CONGRATULATIONS Sonia!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: So pleased for you!! How do you feel? Has it sunk in yet? You´re going to be a mummy!!! xx

:hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's not sunk in at all yet, keep thinking I want to retest to make sure,
Also still have some very very slight pink in cm, is this usual?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I had light pink CM with Kai right before my AF was due x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Also, it said 'PREGNANT'. No matter what you are currently with child :D Now put ya feet up and enjoy x


----------



## Elz

OMG SONIA CONGRATS!!! I am so, so happy for you!! How many dpo are you?? I'll try my best to make it 2 BFP's this week for this thread!! Almost - when are you due? Maybe we could make it 3???!
Isn't it funny that the one cycle where you counted yourself out more or less straight away is the cycle you got your BFP!! Congrats again, and take it easy! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know Elz, I did have a feeling last night but didn't want to get my hopes up, plus when the test this morning with fmu was faulty! It would be amazing for another one or two BFP's this month! I am now 10/11 dpo, due AF tomorrow x


----------



## Elz

That must have been so frustrating! I took a faulty test last cycle and it gave me a false positive! I'm 12/13 dpo now and AF is due on Thursday. I'm hoping I get to test on Friday or Saturday morning if AF doesn't show. Fingers crossed that I can join you! :) x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh so excited for you, I can't wait to hear! I couldn't wait to test, just had this feeling that I needed to x


----------



## mazndave

I think this could be the cycle where we get a full house with the BFP's!!

Let's hope that Sonia has started off an amazing run and Elz, Presh and Almost will all follow suit when they test in the next few days/week. We're all rooting for you!

xx


----------



## Elz

Ok I caved! I just read another 2 pregnancy announcements via facebook, which are most likely 'accidental', and I couldn't help myself! And I was doing so well!! It was a BFN, so I'm most likely out for this cycle, so sorry Sonia, I won't be joining you! :( 
I'm staying positive though! It WILL happen before the end of 2012!! (I hope! [-o&lt;)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah hun, I am sure it all, and you're not out yet if no sign of AF x


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations Sonia xxxx


----------



## almosthere

Soniamillie01 said:


> So I caved and done a Sainsbury digi and it reads . . . PREGNANT!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST GOT THE HAPPY CHILLS, SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! Now I am dying to get my BFP-I must be getting mine very soon since we are bnb twinsies!! eek!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## almosthere

And ladies-thanks for asking about me! I am about 7/8 dpo peed on opks which were not pos...thot i cud use as a preg test lol...but AF due May 2nd the latest =) Waiting to test, although may cave and get some cheapies for this weekend! Also....good news-getting third interview for preschool teacher-pretty sure I got the job and guess what it comes with...4 weeks paid vacation, 10sick/personal days AND...bum bum bum....6.5 months of PAID MATERNITY LEAVE, haha soooo excited, and summers off! so FX I get this job, although I would rather a bfp ;)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - thank hun, I can't wait for you to test!
I've just done another test, just to make sure, lol, and another faulty one! 

Well done on the job front, that is amazing re paid maternity! We get nothing from work, just the statutory 6 weeks at 90% and then £128 a week approx. We're already starting to wonder who we'll cope but we will and am going to save lots between now and then.


----------



## almosthere

dark dark pink spotting after sex last night, which is usual..think af is on her way and i am out.... =(


----------



## almosthere

8/9dpo today too


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed she isn't! Xxx


----------



## mazndave

Elz and Almost, neither of you are out yet until *she* shows her face! Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

Sonia, when have you worked out your due date as? 

And SMP is £135 a week now, wahoo an extra £7, what to spend it on!!? I know of quite a few people that have had enhanced maternity packages like full pay for 3 months then half pay for 6 months - I think I'd kill for that! Not looking forward to less than £600 per month!
xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Did you do another test Sonia?

I am one of the lucky ones with mat leave. I get pretty much full pay for 12 weeks, then it goes to half pay for a while


----------



## Elz

Thanks Maz :) I'm still getting cramps so AF is most probably waiting to make an appearance!! I'm due tomorrow but I'm hoping to test Saturday morning if no AF... fingers crossed!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed Elz!

Yes. I did another test this morning, and again faulty! Then did another clear blue and very much positive! No sign of AF at all, thank goodness! I don't seem to be having any major symptoms though, is that normal this early? I assume so?

My nipples are sore, not no more than normal before AF. I've been shattered today (had two naps!) and a pounding headache. Other than that and the cramping, feel much for much normal. CM is dry - most seem to say theirs is creamy, ???

I think, going by my calculations, that I am due January 4 2013 so I am 3 weeks 5 days which is so early! I've told a few people, mainly our parents but want to check it quiet until much nearer 12 weeks. My best friend is training to be a midwife and I may ask her if she wants to deliver baby, I know it's very far off but hope to deliver in a hospital with a midwive on hand who will allow my friend to deliver under her guidance.


----------



## mazndave

I was about the same as you when I found out, and the first few weeks seem to really drag, but then believe me it just seems to fly by! Can't believe I'm nearly half baked already!
Don't worry about not having many symptoms either, I've had hardly nothing. With any luck you'll get away with having no morning sickness! 

That is such a lovely idea with your friend, hope that it is possible for you.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Phew. I was starting to panic a little, I don't think it will seem real until this period really isn't showing up! I make my 12 weeks at about June 22 and I'm going to try and no tell work until then. We have a major event that I am coordinating at the end of may so want to get that out of the way. Obviously if I have to tell them before I've got bad sickness, or am struggling then I will but going to try and keep ssshh for now.

I hope they do let me with my friend. I need to book an early pregnancy appointment as I don't want to go to the hospital that is the first choice - its reputation isn't great so I want to go to another one which is the same distance. But have to see midwive to do that. Also have loads of forms to fill in which I picked up today.

Very surreal right now! X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I had no symptoms until 7 weeks and then it was just gagging when brushing teeth and sore boobs. That was it. In 2nd Tri I got bad headaches but apart from that nothing really. 

Good luck Elz :flower:


----------



## almosthere

think i may have gotten my BFP very faint 8/9dpo on a 6 day early response!!! HOWEVER- neg on a ept 5 days early digi....whats up with that?? off to the dollar store to confirm bahahaaha!!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

WOW Good luck Almost. What time is it there? Get down that store and update us ASAP LOL :flower:


----------



## almosthere

ugh looks like a neg on the dollar store-but swear the early response is a true positivee


----------



## almosthere

the possible positive
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5









pregnancy test!!!! 009.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I definitely see a line. A line is a line :bfp: whoop whoop


----------



## sunshine82

Sonia!!!!! I've just checked the post omg I am so pleased for you hun, congratulations!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi sunshine - thanks hun :)

ALMOSTHERE - I DEFINITELY SEE A LINE AND LIKE EMZ SAID A LINES AND LINE! I make that a BFP!


----------



## Jembug

That defo is a line! That's how mine looked with my second daughter! Goodluck for the next few tests x


----------



## sunshine82

Almost that looks like bfp to me!!! Good luck with next few tests:) seems to be a good month for lovely bfps!!! Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sunshine - when are you testing?


----------



## mazndave

I definitely see a line there Almost!! :bfp:

You and Sonia can be bump buddies afterall - kind of spooky eh?!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Very spooky! I did have a feeling that we'd fall together!
Come on Almosthere - test again! X


----------



## miss malteser

Almost, I see something too!!! Get a digi and that way it´s either a definite yes or no without any maybes!

Sonia, I had no symptoms either apart from tiredness and extreme hunger until about 6-7weeks when the nausea started. I´ve never had sore boobs and although I suffered from nausea daily I only actually vomited maybe 3 times a week which isn´t too bad really. I wouldn´t worry about feeling normal - I´d make the most of it!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, unfortunately i tested with same test this am with fmu and BFN...guess you can get pink evaps after all....although not counting myself out til the witch shows and it is still only 8/9dpo...


----------



## PreshFest

Almost that REALLY was positive!! How long did it take to show up? If you can and want to, I would recommend the 'Answer' brand tests. Those have always detected it the earliest for me. Last time my hcg was 12 and it picked it up. I SO hope this is it for you!!!!

Afm...4dpo and of course I have every symptom in the book. Which in my case means nothing since this always happens!


----------



## almosthere

i think it showed up at the 3 minute mark-it was not immediate 

and it was with the first response 6 day sooner-is answer a dif brand???

I am going to buy another two first response frer tonight because i think it will pick up my pos better at night and because i get it free after sending in a rebate! haha


----------



## PreshFest

Yes - Answer is a different brand. Kind of looks like a knock-off of the FRER. There's usually 3 tests in a box for $8-12..I can't remember the price.

I know a lot of people have better luck testing in the afternoon/evening than with FMU. 

GOOD LUCK!!!

You guys are making my 2ww easier because all I'm thinking about is you! haha! Is anyone else left to test besides me?


----------



## almosthere

lol and i did do a ept digi but turns out they are super not sensitive like 50miu!! and that was yesterday night after my pos on the frer


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck with re testing hun.

I've got my diet midwife appointment for next week - seems very soon but excited! 
I've got very flaky nipples today and also very small lumps appearing on my areolas. I swam this morning and it was fine, had a little niggle but passed pretty much instantly. X


----------



## Elz

Almost- that is so a positive! Test again!!
Presh- I'm hopefully testing this weekend! No sign of AF yet and due today. Though I have had on/off cramps all day and feeling very wet *down there* (sorry tmi!) Let's try and make it a full house with 4 BFP's yeah??!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Elz - u had the 'wet' feeling! Good luck. X


----------



## almosthere

ok so took preshfest's advice and tried the answer-AFTER TIME LIMIT this is what i got....pink on top and bottom-what is going on, is this common with evaps after the limit to be that pink??? hmmmm
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 010.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jembug

I don't know much about evaps, I can see a line though :)


----------



## iow_bird

I know I don't post on here anymore, but I do pop in to "check" on you guys every so often :) 

Just wanted to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS to Sonia!!!!

And a whispered congrats to Almosthere!! That looks like BFP to me babe!! yay!! 

Hope all the pregnancies are going well!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I don't know much about evaps but again definitely see a line, what are the chances of two evaps back to back? Having said that I had three faulty tests within two days of one another. 

How many dpo are you now? When I tested at 10dpo the line was really faint, so wasn't sure. I did the digi in the afternoon and that read pregnant within about 30 seconds. I tested at 11dpo too and the line was much stronger and then at 12dpo was very dark.


----------



## almosthere

I am about 10dpo today-11 if I O'd the day of my opk...af due 4-6 days from now....wish it was may already so I could get answers-but since I am getting negatives on the cheapies and these continuous pink evaps I am just guessing I may be out-although that 4 day cramping thing really had me convinced.....


----------



## miss malteser

10dpo is still very early Almost. You may have only implanted yesterday!!! Don´t assume you´re out just yet. Maybe you should give the testing a break for a couple of days, treat yourself to a First Response digi and test again at 13dpo? Personally I wouldn´t be able to put up with not knowing if the tests are positives or evaps.

How are you feeling Sonia? Just a quick word of advice (which obviously you don´t have to take!) to stay away from the 1st tri threads as much as possible. Unfortunately there are loads of threads in 1st tri which scared the hell out of me about bleeding, miscarriages, etc which had me panicking far too much until I reached the 12 week mark. I really wish that I hadn´t read them so often. Every little twinge I felt reminded me of something that I had read and convinced me that something was wrong! The 2nd tri threads are far more positive! If I were you, I´d try and use us ladies in this thread for any doubts you may have or use specific searches to avoid finding the scary stuff!
x


----------



## mazndave

I just wanted to second what Miss M said about the 1st Tri forum! I was so excited to be able to go in there, but it really can be quite harrowing! Come and talk to us, or go on the pregnancy buddies forum and find (or start) a thread for January due dates, you can chat to them with a much lower likelihood of reading bad things!

I still see a line on that test as well Almost, very cruel for you if it is 2 evaps! Try and wait a couple of days and splash out on a slightly more expensive test. My internet cheapies never seemed to get dark, even after I'd done a digi that said 2-3 weeks pregnant.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Maz and miss m - I am feeling ok thanks, was quiet tired this morning, but have been struggling to sleep, was up at 7am and then came back to bed at 9.15am for a nap! I've been ok for the rest of the day. We are away at the moment so think the sleeping issues are just being somewhere else. Back home tomorrow. 

Not had any symptoms really, I do have a continual pulling in my right had tummy and a little in my left, other than that all seems normal. I did have a really sore upper arm / shoulder earlier when I woke up but just slept funny I think. 

Thanks for the advice, I will steer clear. I had popped in and posted on a few that are Jan 2013 threads and they seem a little frosty! Definitely will be coming to you ladies for advice, thank you. 

Almost - agree with the others about waiting a few days and then maybe doing a more expensive test. 

So I've got my first midwife appointment on Tuesday. Did you ladies tell you work straight away? I'm going to try and hold off for a little while


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia I didn't tell work until I was 12 wks with my daughter. I'll do the same next time, too. But now I have a history, so I'm scared :(

I think if u are ok with them knowing if something goes wrong, then you can go ahead and tell them whenever.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Presh, I'm am contemplating telling then but don't want to be treated any differently, I know I shouldn't be but I have two massive events coming up which I've worked on and don't really want to stop working on them. I think I'll see how it goes, if I can wait until 12 weeks then I will and if it becomes obvious or necessary to tell them I will. 

We've just had a girl go on maternity leave and they were fine with her, just not keen to spreading the word just yet considering I'm only 4 weeks gone.


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies, AF arrived this morning and I've already eaten a big bar of chocolate! lol so I won't be joining you Sonia, sorry! It looks like Almost will though! I'm thinking we might try the smep this cycle, but then again I don't necessarily want to plan when we bd. I don't know, we'll see what happens! Hope everyone else is ok, and enjoy your weekend! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear that AF has arrived hun. We really took a relaxed approach this month, well I did. We bd'd cycle day 12 and 13, positive OPK cd15 and then bd'd 17,18,19,20 and I thought we were out to be honest. 

Good luck for this cycle hun, I am keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry the :witch: got you Elz. Lots of :dust: for next cycle x


----------



## MissBroody

I haven't checked in here for a while. Wahooooo Sonia!!!! sooo happy for you!! :happydance: :happydance:

Huge fx for you Almost!! I have a good feeling!

Sorry the blasted witch got you Elz - tons and tons of baby dust for the next cycle.

I can't believe how quickly the pregnancies in here are going! I'll be 29 weeks sunday - eek! We had a 4D scan a couple of weeks ago and baby is great. My biggest boy turned 2 yesterday and we're having a little party for him tomorrow.

Is SMP only 135 a week? Boo. My company gives 12 weeks at 90 per cent pay then I'll be on SMP fo the remaining 3 months - only taking 6 months off... eeek, not looking fowad to that slash in money.

Take care everyone and have a great weekend. I hope to see more good news next time I check in :winkwink: :flower:

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds about right Miss Broody! I don't get any extra, just the 6 weeks at 90% and the £135 for the remaining time off. I'll be back to work after 6 months as we won't be able to afford for me not to. Sucks but that's life.

Have a great party and thanks for the congrats x


----------



## almosthere

sry your out elz....AFM checked my cervical and had dark pink/brown CM....always happens close to af...so considering myself out...bummming me out today big time =(

and wow, 29 week scans going on already? CRAZY!

I agree to wait to tell your work your preg. sonia-y not right? =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry that she seems to be on her way, could it be implantation? I counted myself out completely when I had mine as thought was AF and also was a lot more than what I thought IB would be x


----------



## almosthere

well it was a tiny bit-i am honestly not sure to know what to think about my spotting. I have learned that it is due to blood just simply being there around/on my cervix, so when touched by either DH's penis (during sex of course) or by my finger (when I check my CM) I get blood. So I am not sure if this is due to af coming or just to to an increased flow in blood during my tww.....as I had it about 6 days ago after dtd. I just have to wait and see!!! I am just wondering what the 4 days of painful constant cramps was all about if not pregnancy related...hmmm


----------



## Soniamillie01

It still sounds as though you have a chance hun, especially of no AF and had cramping like you said. Every thing crossed for you.

It's really weird, I keep expecting AF to show up! We've just got back from two nights away and am glad to be in my own bed! I have been with my Mum this afternoon and have this real need to be with her at the moment x


----------



## almosthere

aw, have you told her about your pregnancy yet? Omgsh I just got so excited talking to you about you being pregnant, still soo happyy for you!!!

And AF is not due to arrive until Tuesday giving myself a 14 day lp although could come by tomorrow....really hope this is my time, and not testing anymore!!! lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah thanks hun, I really hope this is your month or next month as really want to share it with you as we've been so insinc cycle wise to date.

Yes, I've told her, when I did the digi I called her and said 'what are you doing on January 4?' she said 'oh I don't know, I don't even know what I'm doing this weekend let alone in January' my response was 'well you better keep it free . . . Nanny' she went crazy, screaming, shouting and crying down the phone. It then goes all quite and the checkout girl comes on the phone and says 'she'll call you back, she's hysterical'! She was in the middle of Tesco's shopping! Ha ha!

I've also told my step mum who I am very close with, and she cried too! We found out on the day of her birthday - they live quite a way from us so I called her to wish her a happy birthday and said I've got a present here for you but can't send it for a while, she said ok (a little bemused as to why) and said ok well I'll pick it up when we're down in June, I said well you can't really do that because he or she is in my tummy.

I had wanted to do something special but it felt right and special in there own way. We haven't told many people - mainly our parents and a handful of friends who we are close to, the test will be this evening as we are over my mums for dinner and some other family members will be there, going to try and keep ssshh but doubtful!


----------



## Jembug

That bought a tear to my eye! Let Alone your mum and step mum :)
I'm ttc now :)
Even though it was months ago this thread was started and I've not commented much... So nice to see you ladies pregnant! And hopefully I will be joining you all as well as the other in the thread too x


----------



## almosthere

aw what a great story sonia!! feel like af is on her way-I guess the one good thing about taking one extra month to get pregnant is that I will be able to work 6 months at my new job (if I get hired this coming week) which would mean 6.5 month of paid materinity leave...I will def. believe everything happens for a reason if I get pregnant next month!!! lol


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Awwww Sonia that's so sweet :D

Good luck Jembug x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies. 

Good luck Jembug, I hope we hear some good news soon.

Almost - I agree with you there, it will happen when it's meant to.

Xx


----------



## shradha

Almosthere- I guess what ever happens ..happens for the best......mayb next month is yours and then you could get 6 months of paid leave from your job.....

Sonia - congrats once again..so how are you doing????

Jembug- hopefully i too would be join in with you all.....:flower:....fingers crossed....


----------



## almosthere

eeek jembug when do you test?? and shrada when are you up to test as well?

afm no AF....due tuesday tho.......when i checked cm and told you ladies there was redish brown yesterday am...well last night it was brown and cummy-lots-very weird....but anywho still doubt it was ib and waiting for af....at least i can start a fresh cycle soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Still holding on for you hun. X

I felt really rough this afternoon, I was fine this morning, actually felt really good. I got up and done the house work, went for a swim and then hit Tesco with DH. It all started at that point, I was ratty, irritable and couldn't wait to get home. We get home and I burst into tears because dh couldn't fix the kitchen cupboard door. I then met my mum in town and came home and have been in bed since - I am shattered!

I've been getting pain in my right hand side this afternoon, nothing too major and not all the time, if it gets worse or becomes more frequent I'll think about getting some advice. 

I'm back to work tomorrow after a week off :( mum brought me some nice trousers (with some room to grow) and a dress today which cheered me up x


----------



## Jembug

Af is due on 27th at the latest! So ages away! Think I should ovulate around the middle of next week.

I remember those pains/twinges, I was always checking my underwear, it's such a horrible stage!

How your not testing almost I dint know! Fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I must say I am really nervous Jembug, the pain is like a mild shooting pain that comes and goes, in same spot (well near enough) to where I have been cramping. Hope it's nothing more than more cramping / implanting. I am a little worried and want to check all the time :(


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I remember with Kai I had a constant shooting pain in my right side one night. I even rang NHS direct but of course it turned out to be just strecthing pains etc. Unfortunately you will get a lot of weird uncomfortable feelings in this early stage and it is worrying. Try not to stress too much unless you have bad cramping or blood, when of course you should contact your early pregnancy unit. Bleeding does not always mean something bad. I also bled with Kai x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun. That's reassuring to know, I haven't had it now for about 15 mins and as I said it is on off. No other pain, so hoping it's stretching like you say x


----------



## almosthere

hope its just bean getting cozy sonia-afm pretty sure af is on its way had brown spotting on panties tonight, ughh just want af to come and go asap...

starting to think I had a chemical pregnancy b.c of my early bfp ='(


----------



## Soniamillie01

I do too hun. I've been chatting to a couple of other ladies who are early days like me and they are having the same, so that's reassuring.

Hope she comes and goes quickly if she is coming x


----------



## almosthere

thanks had some very minimal, but there, brown spotting tonight, so any day now thank gosh lets get this done and over with!! haha


----------



## PreshFest

GL Almost... So hoping it was IB!!


----------



## Jembug

Fingers crossed almost!

Presh are you due to test? It's so hard not to obsess though! I'm not due to ovulate yet but I'm still on here looking at all the threads! Ha

Sonia I had bleeding in my pregnancy and it was fine! I had bright red bleeding after sex so I was a bit put off after that!

And with my miscarriage I had at ten weeks I had bleeding first with no pain at all! So strange. I do remember bending over in agony with my last pregnant and I said I would have put a million pound on the lottery that I was having another miscarriage! But it was fine! Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies

I have had a very odd day!

The pains I was experiencing last night had got much stronger today, plus some dull shoulder pain (not tip, more under the blade). I called the EPU and they referred me to A&E. Went through A&E to EPU and had an internal scan. They cannot tell me much as too early (4 + 3) but did say my endometrium is thickened and smooth plus there is a discernible echo free structure - which the sonographer thinks could be the sac but couldn't confirm as too small. She couldn't find my ovaries or tubes but found the main veins / arteries.*

She did say that if it was a sac it looked like it was in the right place but couldn't rule out an ectopic.

I've since had bloods done and am
waiting on results, I think for hormones and HGC levels. Have also since seen the on call consultant who had done an internal examination, plus taken some swabs. She did say I had some redness but was perhaps from the earlier internal scan or recent smear. No bleeding and no free fluid on uterus.

I'm now waiting on bloods so they can compare HGC to scan. The consultant suggested I might be admitted which I wasn't expecting as all.

My blood pressure was high when admitted, ok now. Also pulse was high at 108 when admitted, now 89. Temp was also high 37.9, now 36.7

I feel ok, other than this on off shooting pain and dull shoulder ache. Internal scan was inconclusive. I'm trying to remain optimistic that sonographer said that if the echo free structure is the sac it looks like it is in the right place.*

Just waiting now! Will update as I know more. Hoping I haven't overreacted but thought better to check than not.

Sonia*

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ahhhh Sonia. Sorry to hear all this. I'm sure bean is just fine and in the right place. Funnily enough I also had shoulder pain with my shooting pain which was the reason for my call to nhs direct. They did say go to a and e (it was evening) but I didn't fancy a six hour wait to he told to come back the next day. So I went to bed and felt better the next day so never followed it up.

Are you still in pain? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not really, it's more on off then all the time. My tummy hurts but I am hoping that's from all the prodding!


----------



## Jembug

Fingers crossed, all sounds positive xx


----------



## miss malteser

Try not to worry Sonia. I know I´ve mentioned it before but I had period type pains every day for the first couple of months. some days they were just dull aches but other days they were really strong and took my breath away. I guess it was just stretching as everything is still ok with LO. Although I don´t get those pains anymore I still get random pains every now and again including one on Saturday to the left of my belly button which left me unable to breath or move! It felt like someone was tearing my muscles apart! It went after 5 minutes and although I am still tender LO is still extremely active so I just assume it´s all the stretching going on! 

I´m sure that´s just what´s going on with you! Who knows, maybe there´s lots of extra stretching going on because there´s more than one in there!!!


----------



## mazndave

Think positive Sonia, the odds of everything being absolutely fine are much greater than those that something is wrong - they're in your favour!

I had plenty of worrying pains, worse than any period pains I'd ever had. I also had that bright red bleed which scared the life out of me and made me think it was all over. It made my bp and heartrate higher as I was worried and stressing - perhaps this could be one of the reasons yours are up? 

Keep us updated, we are all keeping our fingers crossed that everything is ok, and I'm sure it will be :hugs:

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I'm still getting random pains now :growlmad:

Stay positive hun like the others say x


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia, from what I know, you really shouldn't be feeling any pain this early on if it is ectopic. And your shoulder would only hurt because your tube ruptured and your abdomen was filling with blood.... So I'm going to assume its a coincidence! I'm sure everything is fine. I really hope so anyway!!!

And Almost... I'm still pulling for you! Any updates??

AFM - 8dpo. Testing at 10dpo on Wednesday. I really can't tell one way or the other whether I am or not. I do feel like crap and have been very out of it lately, but I haven't been sleeping well, so that's probably why. I've succeeded in not obsessing this month! YAY!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies, your advice is very reassuringx
They've decided to keep me in for observations as my stats are high, also static, and do not want to risk sending me home in case it is ectopic. The consultant said there is definitely something in my uterus but they cannot tell what as it is too small, but it is in my uterus - they couldn't see my ovaries or tubes on the scan though (is that odd? She did say it's sometimes common in larger ladies).

The consultant seemed more worried about the pain in my shoulder than tummy as I guess like you said presh, there is no bleeding and no fluid in abdomen. She did say that they may consider putting a camera in tomorrow to see what is going on and also identify what is causing the pain. 

I don't like hospitals at the best of times but this one isn't very nice. 
But guess I'm in the best place and am glad I called and am being checked out.

Thank you all for your advise and support as always x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Oh bless you. Thank god for smart phones to keep us occupied. I'd go mad in there without my iPhone. Keep us updated. We are all rooting for you x

Good luck Presh x


----------



## almosthere

aw, sure you are fine sonia-sorry to hear about all this pain and worry! 

afm I believe I may have had a chemical...af started last night before bed, had a real good cry as I thought I was preg. from my 3 pink lines....then had to say goodbye to my first preschool class and balled some more...so very emotional two days....cd2....really hoping this is it for me...dh and I are debating if we should start some more tests if my FS will do them...FX for you two ladies testing soon, yay!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry to hear that Almost :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Keep us updated sonia xx

Sorry to read that Almost..... Your probably be testing around the same time as me this month...27th? Maybe it's our lucky month :)

Good Presh 
Xx


----------



## shradha

Today I couldnt take the suspense any longer and went for it......:nope: negative.................11 dpo.....i know I should have waited for few more days......but i guess its fine.....will take a test on 6th may....hopefully i get something positive......All the symptoms have vanished in the thin air....:cry:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck with the next testing Shradha x


----------



## PreshFest

I hope that's not the case, Almost. But at least af came so you can start fresh. I'm certain you are getting close to your bfp!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Jembug said:


> Keep us updated sonia xx
> 
> Sorry to read that Almost..... Your probably be testing around the same time as me this month...27th? Maybe it's our lucky month :)
> 
> Good Presh
> Xx

eeek, that is my EXACT testing date for may!! =)


----------



## almosthere

Thanks, if I am healthy enough to carry a baby, then I think I am getting close too!!! The only issues I can think of currently is a short LP and/or progesterone issues....


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Thanks, if I am healthy enough to carry a baby, then I think I am getting close too!!! The only issues I can think of currently is a short LP and/or progesterone issues....

Don't forget hubby... The problem may not be with you at all. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with either of you, but I know us women always put the blame on ourselves and totally forget there's another person involved ;-)

I always joke with my husband that the ectopic was definitely my fault, but the miscarriage was most likely his! We really try to keep a sense of humor about it. And, honestly, it does make me feel better to think that it was his swimmer that was faulty... :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

hahaha funny you say that-I did mention to DH how it could be him not me lol. But my OBGYN says she would rather do all my tests before even considering DH's sperm issues....hmmmm lol


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Has anybody heard from Sonia?


----------



## mazndave

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Has anybody heard from Sonia?

I was going to ask the same, hope everything is ok.
xx


----------



## PreshFest

Me too! Sonia, I hope everything is ok!


----------



## almosthere

i third that, sonia hope you and little bean and dh are doing healthy and well!!


----------



## PreshFest

I may have a bfp ladies. It's VERY faint, but I see it. I took a pic with my iPhone and I think it picked it up. I'll try to post later...

Still not really believing it, so tomorrows test will hopefully tell more


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh. My husband is out of town and took the computer! So I can't post a pic... Unless I can email it to someone?


----------



## almosthere

[email protected]!


----------



## almosthere

and a whispered congrats!!!


----------



## PreshFest

I sent it, Almost. Did u get it?


----------



## almosthere

let me peak, eee! so excited!


----------



## almosthere

DEF A BFP!!! you have super eggs girlie!! so happy for you =)


----------



## PreshFest

Let's just hope this one is my lucky one. My lack of excitement right now is surprising me! I'm totally calm, which is so not like me lol


----------



## Jembug

Ooooh Presh that's great news! Really really hope this one is the one xxx
Thinking of Sonia, hopefully she is just resting!

Yay Almost, I feel this month is our month! Xx


----------



## mazndave

Presh, you must have the most fertile eggs ever! And your DH has super swimmers!

This is definitely the one honey, third time lucky. So excited for you!!

Maybe Sonia's phone battery went if she had to stay in, so that's why she's not been on to update? I'm thinking positive thoughts for her anyway, we all are.

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations Presh!! FX that everything goes perfectly this time! I´m sure it will.

xx


----------



## almosthere

yes we miss our sonia-the thread is incomplete without you sweetie! hehe

and yes jembug, I am really hoping this is it for us. May is the month where my bff would have had her first-but as I am sure I ranted about this a long time ago when I first started ttc...she unfortunately had an A....I dont like to say the whole word. Anywho-I hope I can make up for it and have my own miracle!!! And you to Jembug!!

Okay ladies, off to my third interview-very long process-to be a co preschool teacher, hope i get it...best mom hours ever!! lol


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Huge congrats Presh. I have everything crossed for you x

Hope ur ok Sonia x


----------



## PreshFest

Here's this mornings test. 10dpo
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

oh yay glad to see you got the pic up before me presh! and ur eggo is def preggo eee!!

and ladies-I got the job!! I am officially a Pre-K teacher which includes amazing maternity leave and I will have worked the 6 months to get the paid time off which means if I get preg this May, I am all set!! eeeee....FX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mazndave

Without a doubt that is DEFINITELY a :bfp: Presh! Wahoo!!!!

And well done on the job Almost - everything happens for a reason, and this is your reason for why you haven't had your bfp yet. Now you have the job, and the security that maternity pay will bring, you are bound to get preggo on this next cycle!

xx


----------



## almosthere

hope so!!!!! everything does seem to be falling in place...amazing husband, condo in great town for education especially for my future children, degree in hand, job, now just need my little miracleee


----------



## PreshFest

Thanks everyone! I'm terrified, but trying to stay optimistic... Only 3w4d as of today, so still very very early. Such a long road ahead of me no matter what happens...

Congrats on the job, Almost!! So great that you have everything in place and ready for your little one when the time comes.


----------



## Elz

Yay another BFP!! Congrats Presh!! :D

And congrats about the job Almost!! Everything happens for a reason, so this WILL be your cycle!!

And I'll echo what many people have already said...hope everything is ok with you Sonia!!

CD6 for me today...AF finished yesterday, so game on!!


----------



## sunshine82

Congrats Preshfest :)

Sending you lots of love Sonia hope you are okay xx


----------



## Jembug

So Elz when are you testing? You mist be about the same time as me and Almost?
Congrats about the job! That's fantastic news!!!

I started a job in the NHS in January and I get 8 weeks full pay and 6 months half salary as well as statutory.... One of my reasons for waiting a bit longer :)
I've worked out If I fall pregnant this month I will be due a day after my second girlies birthday (she will be 2)
I'm soooo excite!

Does anyone have Sonia on Facebook? X


----------



## Jembug

Oh and sunshine82 when are you due Af/testing? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies!

Presh - CONGRATULATIONS! great news to come back to.

Almosthere - congratulations on the job! You definitely have everything set!

Well, what a few tough days! I've been discharged! Had another scan this afternoon and all looks ok, sac is in uterus (if that is the sac) and ovaries and tubes look clear. Also had bloods re done and HGC is doubling as expected. So whilst they cannot rule it out they are positive that signs are all good! I have to go back next Friday for another scan and also bloods but home for now.

The pain in my shoulder is still there but it feels more like tension than anything else, like a knot under my shoulder - which I have had before but not this bad. Tummy pain has stopped but is more of a heavy pre period tummy now which again they've said is a good sign. Scan also showed no fluid in uterus or abdmoninal cavity do technically there is nothing wrong with me.

So glad to be home, I've obviously got to go back if things change or pain returns, or bleeding (which I've had none of). But for now all is ok.

Thank you ladies so much for your support and it's lovely reading your kind wishes from the last few days. I've been desperate to get online but everytime I posted I would lose my Internet comment - I'm back now :) 

Xx


----------



## sunshine82

Jembug said:


> Oh and sunshine82 when are you due Af/testing? X

Hi Jembug:)

Well I'm on cd14 and think should ovulate soon dependent on my dodgy cycle lengths! Lol! Having fertile signs so hope this is a shorter cycle as oh leaves for the rig in a week so ov before then will be great!!

This is cycle 5 now so really would love us to get this bfp! :)

I read you are in NHS so am I the occ maternity pay is good it's why I'm holding on too!!! 

Lots of babydust to you too xxx


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Sonia I'm so pleased everything is ok and that you are home again:) take it easy and lovely that your back online xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

What do you do you in the nhs? if you don't mind me asking?
I'm a children's community support worker.... I work nights and I'm getting ready now :(
I do two nights a weeks for NHS and two days as a children's nanny..., don't think I can cope working these hours when I'm pregnant though. Will have to give up the nannying u think.

So pleaded for you Sonia x


----------



## Elz

Jembug said:


> So Elz when are you testing? You mist be about the same time as me and Almost?

Well I'm on CD6 today, AF due 25th, so any time after that. I WILL wait until I'm at least 1 day late before using any tests this time! That's if I even get that far! :haha: What about you? X

Oh and Sonia - glad everything's ok! :) x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Just thought I'd pop in on you guys to see how you are doing.

Huge congrats to Sonia and presh!!!! That's fantastic news for you both :) I wonder if either of you will be joining me in the twinny club?!

Sorry to hear about your chemical almost. Hope you are feeling ok. I know it's easier said than done but try to stay positive for this month. Maybe it has happened for a reason, especially if it means getting 6.5 months maternity pay. That's really good. Fingers crossed for you.....and all the other girls too

X


----------



## mazndave

THANK GOD eveything is ok Sonia!! I was starting to get worried when you hadn't updated, but I was still certain that you and bean were going to be fine :thumbup: All those stomach pains, it's just baby letting mummy know it's in there!

I've been getting lots of little wriggly feelings in the last week or so, it's so strange, but amazing! Also, been to pick car seat up today, and on the way managed to spend £55 on baby clothes in TK Maxx! Got a mixture of boy and girl stuff, they were too cute & funky to resist! Checked that I can take them back though - get 28 days & scan is in 16 so will exchange whichever 'flavour' I don't need!

Can't wait to see some more :bfp:s this month :happydance:
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Babybumphope - did I miss that you was having twins? Congrats x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks MaznDave, I was going to email one of you ladies so you could update the others but email wasn't great either.

Ah sounds like you're nearly ready?


----------



## mazndave

Well the main thing is that you're fine, it's irrelevant that we had to wait a while longer to find out. The good news was worth the wait!

I'm nowhere near ready! Bought a few bits (furniture is on order) but I found a list of things you're supposed to need, and my god is it loooooong! Don't even know where to start! 

I know I've got ages left to go, but if the next 18 weeks go as quickly as the last, think we'll end up doing a supermarket sweep on the way home from the labour ward for all the stuff we've missed!

The next 8 weeks until your scan will feel like the longest 8 weeks of your life, but from that point on it will just whiz by.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah sounds like more shopping then!

I've got another scan next Friday and they said they may have me back every ten days so may get a few extra scans x


----------



## sunshine82

Jembug:)

I work as a radiology department assistant basically a hca but within X-ray and soon to be ultrasound! Feel like a change really but holding on for that o.m.p it is very good allowance :) maybe look to change after baby and have complete change! 
Your job sounds really lovely really rewarding im sure! Id agree keep with the nhs role if you have to choose between reducing hours somehow, get the o.m.p you have earned:) hope you have a good shift tonight xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Glad to hear your're ok sonia :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

SOO glad to hear you and LO are OK sonia! 

and yay for us ladies nearing the end of af and onto the O waiting game! haha

I am already ending my shortlived AF...woohoo--although she likes to leave early then come back for a day...ugh! haha hope that does not happen....really hope this is my cycle since it is like my 8th or 9th-i've honestly lost track-although I think it's 9th as I have short cycles!


----------



## miss malteser

BabyBumpHope - I don´t think I knew that you were expecting twins either!! Congratulations! 

Sonia - glad everything went ok. Has your stay in hospital meant that you´ve had to tell friends, family and work that you´re expecting?

Mazndave - you are so prepared! I´ve chosen my pram but haven´t ordered it yet and only started looking at cots this weekend! Maybe I should get a move on!

Almost - congratulations about the job. Sounds like everything is falling into place.


----------



## mazndave

miss malteser said:


> Mazndave - you are so prepared! I´ve chosen my pram but haven´t ordered it yet and only started looking at cots this weekend! Maybe I should get a move on!

I'm glad I did order my furniture early, as it still won't be here til I'm 36 weeks due to a delay with manufacturer! Ideally I wanted the nursery finished by 30 weeks before I got too fat and lazy to do anything, but that isn't going to happen now!!


What pram are you getting?

xxx


----------



## miss malteser

We´re getting the Trider model by Jane. We live in a village where the centre is cobbled and we take our dog for walks every day along paths that probably wouldn´t treat pram wheels too well so we´ve gone for a model that is meant to suit all kinds of terrains. We just need to choose the colour now!

I haven´t even asked how long it will take for our cot to arrive. We know where we´re going to buy it but still haven´t chosen the model and assumed that 4 months would be more than enough time for it to arrive :wacko:.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-ooh buying baby furniture sounds sooo fun-must make it all the more real having a room for a baby!!

AFM af did officially end yesterday afternoon-wahooooo!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Need some advice, DH and I have been of today and earlier we bd'd although we didn't actually have intercourse. About an hour later I had some pink bleeding which has now turned brown, more discharged then bloody. It's stopped now and just a general belly ache. I've called the early pregnancy unit but they haven't called me back!

Just a little worried but know that some bleeding isn't uncommon and also is mainly brown. Also wonder whether it's also maybe because of all the prodding and internals?

It's stopped now but if comes back will take myself back to hospital. I do have midwive tomorrow so will check with her if all ok until then. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## miss malteser

If it´s brown I doubt there´s a problem. I´m sure you´re right and that it´s down to all the messing around down there the past few days.

However, although BDing is safe during pregnancy, personally I would give it a rest for a couple of weeks after all the aches and pains you´ve had. I´m sure BDing wouldn´t negatively affect anything but I know that I would be reluctant to do it just in case!! for the first few weeks after I got my BFP I barely moved just incase the little bean would become unstuck :dohh:


----------



## Jembug

I think it should be fine Sonia... I bet the midwife will say so too?
I had a bleed at six weeks after sex... Tmi but it was bright red with a few little clots..,, never did find out what it was or why- I just stayed away from DH for a few weeks.
Goodluck at the midwife.

Enjoy the baby shopping.... As this future baby will be my third it will be getting the hand me down cot, pushchair, toys. I will new clothes though, lol.

So I went to work last night expecting to to stay there until 7AM..... They came down at 
3am and let me go coz there youngest baby was awake! Result for me :) x


----------



## mazndave

Sonia, I think that it'll be nothing to worry about. I had the bright red bleed that came out of nowhere, and they never really found a reason for it. You've been prodded and poked down there, and then with the bd'ing on top of that, I would hazard a guess that it's just a little bit of cervical irritation. The epau said to me that it just happens sometimes, and if it's pink or brown it can even just be left over from your last period, and is expelling itself from your body.

MissM, we were looking at the Trider before we got our bfp, I like it in the greeny colour (is it called chiffon or something?) I've never seen one in the flesh though. I think we're looking at getting the Quinny Moodd.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies. The UPU called me back and said just see how you go, as had stopped and no pain so continue with plan to go back next Friday for scan. Am to call / go if returns heavy or in pain. She did say it could be a result of all the prodding and poking they have done.

Am relieved it has stopped but dreading the toilet and also going to sleep x


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia, with my daughter, I spotted after every time we BD'd. Your cervix gets jostled and some old blood loosens up and makes it's way out. You're totally fine as long as it's just a little spotting!


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's stopped although have a normal pre period belly ache, not pain full though. Common sense tells me it was bd'ing as was pink and then quickly turned to brown so maybe irritated cervix and then it's now stopped. I read somewhere that the extra blood flow to the cervix makes it very soft which makes it susceptible to bleeding.

I'm so glad I've got you ladies - you're all such a reassurance and I hope we get to share so much more of our journeys together!

MaznDave - I love the quinny's and hope to get one too x 
Am I right in thinking you're due Oct 1? My bday is Oct 2 x


----------



## almosthere

you are fine sonia-it is hard i am sure by try to relax and enjoy your first pregnancy!!! =)

afm i knew it-af came back this afternoon!! lol soo odd how it comes and goes....and annoying...i just want to have baby making SEX, is that so much to ask?? haha =)


----------



## mazndave

The Quinny's are fab aren't they, do you have your eye on a particular colour? We're going for the white frame with pink seat if it's a girl, and the black frame with red seat if it's a boy. Only 2 more weeks and then can hopefully order it!

Yep, I'm 1st Oct. I was born 1 day after my due date, so you never know this little one could be the same!

Mine used to be the same almost - I'd think it'd finished completely, and then about 8 hours later it'd come back light for 1 more day! 

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

My AF was also a bit like that.

Yes, we have our eye on a quinny buzz, probably in black with a silver frame. DH likes thinks quite plain.


----------



## miss malteser

I´ve just posted this in 3rd tri but some of you who have already had babies may be able to help me:

What size cot should I buy - 120*60cm or 140*70cm?

The 120cm seems to be the standard size and I´ve read that it´s much easier and cheaper to buy bedding however I´m worried that she will outgrow it before she is ready to move into a bed. Has anyone bought a 120cm cot in the past and had this problem? We already have some spare beds so I don´t really want to have to buy a smaller size toddler bed to use inbetween the cot and adult size bed. 

The 140cm size looks really spacious and seems like it would last for a good few years but obviously it´s more expensive as the majority convert into beds, which we wouldn´t need and we don´t want to spending more money unnecessarily.

Space isn´t really an issue in our nursery so we could accommodate both sizes.

Any help would be gratefully received!!


----------



## mazndave

Hi Miss M,

I've bought the Babystyle Aspen range, and I hadn't even thought about what size the cot was and the bedding prices for it! Just checked and it's 148x78 so the mattress will be the 140x70 one then (it's a cotbed). I've got a good size nursery as well though, so I'd prefer to have a bigger one that lasts for longer.

For the same reason, I don't want a moses basket, heard stories of babies outgrowing them in about 10-12 weeks and don't think I'd want my baby in it's cot by then. Going to get a crib for our room instead, and then should last until it's 6 months if I want it to.

xx


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks for that. We´re the same. We´ve got a crib for our room but I´ve a feeling that we´re still going to end up getting a moses basket for downstairs, either that or downstairs she´ll have to sleep in her carrycot. 

I much prefer the idea of getting a bigger cot but as we don´t need the "bed" part of the cotbed I don´t know if it would just be a waste of money.

So many decisions! Terrified of making a wrong one as everything is so expensive!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

We also have a 148x78 cotbed with 140x70 mattress. With Kai we used a crib and it lasted him the full six months that he was in with us. We didn't bother with a moses basket, just used his carrycot on a stand downstairs and he had grown out of that by 3 months x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all, how is everyone?

I am ok, haven't really had many symptoms and was starting to worry. Had midwife appointment yesterday and she explained what appointments I'd have and also said not to worry about the bleeding as has stopped and was pink to brown within 5 mins so probably a small cervical erosion or tear from prodding.

Today I have the strongest tummy ache, like pre period but much stronger. Came on more this early evening and also have a backache - assuming this is normal as many ppl say they feel like AF is about to come, and that's exactly how I feel. Also keep going to toilet but dread it as have a really 'wet' (sorry) feeling downstairs. Boobs are also sore, especially nipples.


----------



## Jembug

Sonia I had zero sypmtoms apart from major period pains until 7 weeks. So try to relax xx

My girls both had a Moses basket- it was a cheap buy from Tesco and we moved them to the cot at 3 months and 6 months!!!!
My youngest is in a standard size cot but we are moving her to a normal sized single bed next month. She will only be 16months- but it worked for my eldest so hopefully for her too?

I defo don't think there is any point in a toddler bed unless the cot is the bigger size....

I'm doing lots of baby dancing this week :) not really looking out for signs coz I will go crazy! But hoping to catch this egg xx


----------



## almosthere

jem where are you in your cycle? I have at least a week before ov so just trying to relax and stay healthy!! =)


----------



## Jembug

????? Well my usual cycle is 35 days... But in recent months I've come on 6 days early and 6 days late! So I think I normally ovulate around day 20- today is day 14. 
So im just going to have lots of sex and hope it works? Lol
Sorry you may have answered? But do you temp or anything? 
I was tempted to buy an ovulation pack but I didn't. X


----------



## Jembug

Oh and I had some strange cm that looked like signs if ovulation but I'd done the deed hours earlier... So I didn't know if it was that? Grrrrr, just need to buy those sticks I think? X


----------



## iow_bird

cots: I have a 130 x 68 cot for our DD and she's still happy in it at 18mnths. We're not planning on buying a cot bed and will be putting her straight into a grown up bed when she comes out of her cot. x x x


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks for the replies about the bed. As we already have an adult sized bed for her to move into after I think we´re just going to get a normal 120*60 cot and forget the larger cotbed. FXd that she´s not going to be a long baby! It seems a waste to get a larger cotbed if we´re not going to use the bed part.

Sonia - sore boobs, sore tummy, feeling like AF is on her way...those are symptoms!!! I only ever felt like AF was coming and that´s it!! I still haven´t had sore boobs and almost 23 weeks now.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks miss m - feeling much better today, less groggy!


----------



## miss malteser

Oh, and about checking your underwear every time you go to the loo. I still do it!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Phew, glad I'm not alone! X


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies-hope you are all feeling well...I am just playing the waiting game, af is gone officially so last night was the start of our new cycle dtd to ttc! =)


----------



## almosthere

Jembug said:


> ????? Well my usual cycle is 35 days... But in recent months I've come on 6 days early and 6 days late! So I think I normally ovulate around day 20- today is day 14.
> So im just going to have lots of sex and hope it works? Lol
> Sorry you may have answered? But do you temp or anything?
> I was tempted to buy an ovulation pack but I didn't. X

I decided to stop opks for this cycle and not temp. I want to temp, but my schedule is still all over the place-I would like to temp at the same time each morning so there is no confusion!

and ugh frustrating you cant tell if you got ewcm or not, just keep trying every other day to be safe!!


----------



## Jembug

Well I'm off out with the husband, first time in months! Ment to be healthy but I'm going to have a couple of wines in the hope it will be my last time drinking? Not had a drink since New year so I think I deserve one!
Hope your all enjoying a long weekend.

I'm Jemma Parfitt on Facebook if anyone is on there? Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Have a great night hun, and have a glass for me!

I'm on Facebook too - Sonia Allen


----------



## mazndave

I'm going to add you both on Facebook, I'm Maria.

I still check my undies all the time too, in fact I'm probably getting worse!!
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Dh is sick of me going to the toilet already!
God I've had really bad burning nipples today, to the point where they actually made me want to cry. Glad they've stopped now. X


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> Have a great night hun, and have a glass for me!
> 
> I'm on Facebook too - Sonia Allen

I can't find you, there are loads of Sonia Allens!!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ha ha, my profile picture is piglet from Winnie the Pooh x


----------



## mazndave

Found you! xx


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear about the sore nips sonia! sounds horrid!! Glad the pain has subsided. I have had left sided cramping today but only on cd8 so not sure whats going on, if it is related to my supposid CP or not....it is worrying me a bit =(


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! no mention of the pregnancy for me as I really don't intend to ever announce it on there lol. Only about two people know so far, so shh!


----------



## almosthere

presh how are you and little bean doing ??


----------



## almosthere

afm just waiting to o. got my b-12 shot late last night so trying to stay healthy and hoping I get preg. in the next few months!!!


----------



## PreshFest

We are doing well! As far as I know anyway... I'm 100% exhausted all the time and my boobs are killing me! I've had a little bit of nausea here and there, but so far it's not so bad. I have my first appt May 17th and then I'll have an ultrasound soon after that to make sure it's in the right place. Eek!


----------



## almosthere

yay FX!

I am on cd 9 not much going on...such a waiting game ..


----------



## miss malteser

Just sent you all a fb request. My name is Rachael and my pic is a wedding one just so you know who I am! I´d prefer not to put my full name on here as I´ve discussed some pretty personal TTC stuff at times and would prefer not to be found by people I know!


----------



## PreshFest

good point Miss M!


----------



## iow_bird

congratulations presh!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. He everyone is ok? 

Nothing new for me really, been exhausted all weekend and have slept most of it. Back to work today after two weeks off which was a struggle! 

I've been having lots of cervical mucus today - hoping this is normal?


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies. He everyone is ok?
> 
> Nothing new for me really, been exhausted all weekend and have slept most of it. Back to work today after two weeks off which was a struggle!
> 
> I've been having lots of cervical mucus today - hoping this is normal?

Increased CM is definitely very normal!

I've been exhausted, too. Went to bed at 7:45 last night and plan on doing the same tonight. i'm yawning all day long!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Presh! I nearly feel asleep at work today, I could quite easily come home for a little siesta - might plan that in for tomorrow.

Have you worked out your due date yet? Sorry if I've missed it x


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Thanks Presh! I nearly feel asleep at work today, I could quite easily come home for a little siesta - might plan that in for tomorrow.
> 
> Have you worked out your due date yet? Sorry if I've missed it x

Based on LMP my due date is Jan 12, 2013! Not far behind you : ) :happydance:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh not too far at all! Fingers crossed for us both and roll on 12 weeks! I make mine 22 June which is my cousins wedding so have a count day from him!


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Oh not too far at all! Fingers crossed for us both and roll on 12 weeks! I make mine 22 June which is my cousins wedding so have a count day from him!

Mine is June 30! Eek! My brain won't even let me think that far ahead yet. :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

aw yay for due dates! off to graduation rehersal for me-seems so unreal and final at the same time!!! cd11 today, moving VERY slowly, especially without my opks to let me know where I am exactly at! FX this is my time...hmm


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope the rehearsal went well Almosthere x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm feeling very anxious today, guess it's because of the problems I've had so far (hospital and small bleed) and also scan on Friday, just worried about it and what might be.'part of me tells myself I shouldn't worry as can't change it but still do x


----------



## mazndave

I'm sure everything will be just perfect hun, it's easy for me to say, but try not to stress and worry too much.

I've got my scan next week, and up until now I've just been looking forward to finding out the sex, but now it's getting closer I worry a little about whether baby will be completely healthy.

I think from the minute you get that bfp, until the day you die, you will ALWAYS worry about your child in one way or another. Think we need to get used to it!!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, you're right!

I'm sure your scan will be just fine. I always thought I would find out and now not sure x


----------



## PreshFest

I know the feeling Sonia. I just had my 2nd round of blood tests and am waiting for the results to come in ANY MINUTE. I didn't sleep last night and I've basically been shaking all day because I'm so nervous. This is torture : (


----------



## Jembug

Come back and update Presh, I'm on a night shift so I will surfing the net all night trying to stay awake!

Sonia, how many weeks are you now? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Jem - only 6, so along way to go until 12, well what seems like a long way. Scan is on Friday. I was looking at some six week scans on here earlier and they seem to vary quite alot in terms of size - some wih heartbeat, some without, some wih an embryo some just a sac. I think mine will be transvaginal again, which I think gives a better picture apparently?

Presh - definitely come back and let us know. I'm hoping I can ask the hospital on Friday what my HGC levels were over my two tests, surely they should still have my notes?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Presh and Sonia on your test/scan results x

Hope rehearsal went well Almost.

I graduate on 9th July. I can't wait. 

I don't like to update much on this thread as ladies are still waiting for their BFP's, but we went from team yellow to team pink. Stayed yellow last time but decided to find out at our 4D scan this time round x


----------



## Jembug

That's why I asked Sonia, I was wandering what you may see? And yes everyone seems to differ- as in sac or heartbeat....
I had a scan at 7+3 and I saw a prawn shaped baby and a beaut heartbeat!
Goodluck at your scan on Friday!

Emz I saw your thread but I didn't comment as I was being nosey and checking out the unread posts. Congratulations, have fun shopping for girlie bits! Do you have a name?


----------



## PreshFest

Hcg went from 393 to 1366!!!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thanks Jem. Names are proving difficult lol we are looking for something different but not weird ha ha I have no idea what we will call her :dohh:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

PreshFest said:


> Hcg went from 393 to 1366!!!!!

:happydance: brilliant news Presh x


----------



## Jembug

Brilliant Presh! Fantastic! Fingers and toes crossed!

Emz, I'm my girlies had been boys there would have been arguments in my house! We couldn't ever agree on boys names!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news presh!

Emz - team pink, whoop whoop! X


----------



## mazndave

How did everyone manage to get on here and comment yesterday? Bnb was down for me from about 7.15 until I went to bed at 11.30?!

Great news about the hcg Presh!

I've already said it on the other thread Emz, but congrats again on team pink!

xx


----------



## almosthere

so much great news-congrats emz and presh. 

yes rehersal went well, awards ceremony tomorrow where I may find out I could be graduating cum laude!! eee! They will not release my grades. Graduation in 2 days, UNREAL. Also super busy babysitting for 2 new families which makes me a 4 family gal. So far, all boys, but my next and 4th family has a girl and a boy. 

when I was nannying last night, I had one of those, "I am so ready to be a mom" moment. It was when the 2 year old fell asleep then woke up crying MY NAME so sweet...I have watched him since he was only 3/4 months....anywho I rocked him to sleep and it was the sweetest thing-I hadn't done it in a while since he is so big and grown up already! but he got all cozy with his blankets then went to bed so happy-of course he woke up 10 minutes later again but he was fine- i left him to fall asleep by himself that time! it was so wonderful I just cannot wait to be a mommy!!

cd12 and havent BD in two days so we must today or else that is 3 days-hoping to O for Mothers day!!


----------



## Jembug

Right I've caved on a got those ovulation sticks! Have Nooooo idea! It said it doesn't detect a surge! I'm day 18 of my 35 day ish cycle! According to the paperwork it said I should ovulate around day 18- so I'm different!
I think I usually ovulate around day 20- so should the line be getting darker by now??? I wasn't sure if I ovulated earlier on?
Any help please, completely new to this bit of testing :) xx


----------



## Elz

Nice to hear some more good news! Congrats Presh and Emz! xx


----------



## mazndave

Jembug said:


> Right I've caved on a got those ovulation sticks! Have Nooooo idea! It said it doesn't detect a surge! I'm day 18 of my 35 day ish cycle! According to the paperwork it said I should ovulate around day 18- so I'm different!
> I think I usually ovulate around day 20- so should the line be getting darker by now??? I wasn't sure if I ovulated earlier on?
> Any help please, completely new to this bit of testing :) xx

It depends, sometimes they will get darker gradually until the 2nd line is darker than the control, or other times it will just stay light until the actual day of o, and then it will go darker. It's not always a gradual thing.

Just keep doing them everyday, and you'll soon spot when it's 'positive'!


Good luck xx


----------



## mazndave

Hope you enjoy your ceremony Almost, and get to graduate cum laude!

Your nannying sounds like fantastic preparation for being a mummy - I haven't really looked after little ones very often, so I think I'm not gonna know whats hit me!!

xx


----------



## almosthere

i am sure we will all have natural motherly instincts-but yes super good practice for me! hehe.

today is the day before graduation-so excited to be done soon! i have awards today so may hear about my honors if i earned any!

dtd last night..well midnight haha and noticed sticky/creamy white cm that breaks easily so guessing I am approaching ov within the next 4 days...i always get confirmation when i spot after sex that is my tww signal lol

so glad to hear all are doing well...jembug hope you o soon! i o anywhere from cd 14-22 although ff says my average is cd20...


----------



## Jembug

Thanks for the advice!
Today I had ovulation type cm but I tested and it said not!!! I would have put my life on it too! So today is day 19!
Going to the the deed tonight and hope tomorrow I get a positive? Unless I am testing too late?
If I've already ovulated I think I will be out this month?
I've had a tummy/period pain all day- could it be pain?
Hope this is Our lucky month? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congrats presh and emz :)

We had our anomaly scan yesterday and both babies are doing really well. Growing well and moving lots :)

Found out we are team pink and blue!! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok

Sending lots of babydust to those waiting for their BFP

X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah lovely to have one of each! Glad all went ok.

I had my scan today as well. They can see a sac, with a yolk and a fetal pole but want me to go back in two weeks for another scan. Have since had some brown tinged CM which I am assuming is from the scan but will call if gets worse, but assuming is old! I will try to post a pic


----------



## PreshFest

I have my scan on MOnday May 21. Eek. I'll be 6weeks and 2 days, so hopefully that's good timing for seeing a heart beat...??


----------



## almosthere

eeek boy and girl twins thats what i want my second time ttc!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Presh - we didn't see a heart beat but she said it's quite early still. Hope you do x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Gem x

BBH it's so awesome that you've got twins to look forward to. And congrats on team Blue and Pink. Perfect :flower:

Great news about scan Sonia x

Good luck with scan Presh x


----------



## miss malteser

BabyBumpHope said:


> Found out we are team pink and blue!! :happydance:

How perfect!! Congratulations!



Soniamillie01 said:


> I had my scan today as well. They can see a sac, with a yolk and a fetal pole but want me to go back in two weeks for another scan. Have since had some brown tinged CM which I am assuming is from the scan but will call if gets worse, but assuming is old!

If its brown I´m sure it´s old. Don´t worry about it! Glad the scan went well.



PreshFest said:


> I have my scan on MOnday May 21. Eek.

Good luck!

Almost - Good luck for tomorrow.
Jembug - Hope you get that positive ov soon!

AFM, well I don´t know if I mentioned that I had my second anomaly scan on Monday (as baby wouldn´t let us see all of her heart last time!) and everything looks ok although she is measuring almost a week smaller than she should. The gyne wasn´t worried at all and said she may just be a small baby as I´m pretty small too! Although I had a midwife appt yesterday and was told that I´d put on too much weight! I haven´t got any bigger anywhere apart from my bump so who knows where all extra weight is! I was mortified. I was almost underweight before I got my BFP and am almost 9 stone now so maybe my body is just storing a bit of extra fat because I needed it. I just don´t know where the extra fat is! I don´t want to boast but up to now I´d been really happy as apart from my bump I still have my same old body so I´m not sure what I should do to stop gaining weight too fast :shrug: I eat healthily and not too much and I go for walks everyday. Any suggestions?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss m - I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, if you don't feel like you have an feel healthy that's all that counts. At 9 stone, which is nothing, I'm don't think you need to worry about what not to eat, as long as it's healthy. X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

miss malteser said:


> AFM, well I don´t know if I mentioned that I had my second anomaly scan on Monday (as baby wouldn´t let us see all of her heart last time!) and everything looks ok although she is measuring almost a week smaller than she should. The gyne wasn´t worried at all and said she may just be a small baby as I´m pretty small too! Although I had a midwife appt yesterday and was told that I´d put on too much weight! I haven´t got any bigger anywhere apart from my bump so who knows where all extra weight is! I was mortified. I was almost underweight before I got my BFP and am almost 9 stone now so maybe my body is just storing a bit of extra fat because I needed it. I just don´t know where the extra fat is! I don´t want to boast but up to now I´d been really happy as apart from my bump I still have my same old body so I´m not sure what I should do to stop gaining weight too fast :shrug: I eat healthily and not too much and I go for walks everyday. Any suggestions?

Glad scan went well. I agree with Sonia. At 9 stone you really aren't going to put much more weight on. I was just under 9 stone with both my Sticky BFP's. With Kai I walked out of the hospital in my size 10 Jeans. Again with this one I am all bump. No weight gain anywhere else. I still eat normally but admittedly with both pregnancies I did/am continuing with the gym. Purely to stay healthy and be fit for the birth. By the sounds of it you're doing everything right. Don't listen to them. Our baby is also measuring 1 week behind consistently at the moment.

HV's told me Kai was putting on too much weight in first year. Then 2nd year not enough! You cannot win. My child eats fruit and veg everyday and is very active. I know he's healthy so tbh I stopped listening! You might just have a lot of water?


----------



## Jembug

Wow a boy and girl! How amazing, congratulations!

Glad your scan went well Sonia!

I always measured three weeks behind and by the end of both my pregnancies I was five weeks behind and they were never concerned! And I put just under two stone and first baby weighed 6lb 12oz and 7lb 11oz!

Actually I'm a bit mad at your midwife! My midwife never weighed me and said that they don't weigh pregnant women anymore!!

Emz how lucky are you walking out a size ten! I'm that size when not preggers but it takes a good six months for my tummy to look normal ish- still have a jelly belly and stretch marks though! Lol.


----------



## Jembug

Elz when are you testing again? X


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks for the comments.

My mum (who used to be a midwife) is also pretty angry as she says that weighing pregnant women is of no use at all unless they are really overweight and she thinks that I´m not eating enough!!

I have never weighed more than 8 stone 4 lbs in my whole life (and only just 8 stone when I got my BFP) so weighing 9 stone now with 16 weeks to go is starting to scare me a little. Plus, my weight has always been a bit of an issue with me and really didn´t want to be thinking about it during the pregnancy. I bought some maternity jeans the other day which were only a size 8 and are still a little baggy on the legs so I know I can´t be too bad but it really worries me that I can´t seem to control the weight I´m putting on somewhere! My mum and DH are now worried that I´m not going to be eating properly which I will but can´t deny that my weight is now always going to on my mind. Aaaah!! Thank god I don´t keep any scales at home. At least I wonñt be able to weigh myself until my next appt in a month.

Emz, I used to go to the gym 3 times a week too, but 6 months before my BFP I moved house, cancelled my gym membership and as it´s far too hot for the gym here in summer I didn´t bother joining a new one and never got round to it after summer. I didn´t think it would be a good idea to start at the gym now as I always struggle the first few weeks after a break and this has now been a year long break! Do you think it would be ok to start again?


----------



## Jembug

Miss malteaser are you from the uk?
I was a bulimic for years and I'm ashamed to say I did it up until 20 weeks pregnant with my first :( never admitted that!
I'm very conscious of my weight and body but when I felt my first moving In my tummy I knew I had to snap out of it coz that baby needed me healthy.
I still get the urge to vomit, especially if I feel I can't control things in my life.
But ive not done it for months now so um hoping my mind can stay sane, lol.

Try to stay positive about putting weight on, you can't control it all.
With my second I had flu at 30 weeks and lost a stone in weight within days/ so that ment I had only put on half a 6lb but I soon made up for it and had a health weight baby. So even if you don't put on much your baby will take all it needs from you.

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think your gain is average from what I've read she had made me angry that she's made you feel this way! X


----------



## mazndave

I just typed a really long reply then, and the blooming site crashed when I pressed submit - GGRRRRRRR!!

I've said it already, but congrats once again BBH! I've decided your bump should be called purple!!

Sonia, glad your scan went well, and good luck for your next one. Bean should look like a little gummy bear by then!

Presh, good luck to you also for your scan on the 21st, not long after mine on the 18th. Hope you get to see the heartbeat, it can go either way I think when it's such an early scan. Hope you're one of the lucky ones though that gets to see it.

Jembug, I reckon if you've got ewcm today, you'll probably see your opk 'turn' tomorrow. Just keep on bding and I'm sure you'll catch it! I think you're very brave for adnitting on here the problems you had with bulimia, and it shows what a great mummy you must be to control it for the sake of your babies. 

MissM, I honestly can't believe the midwife pulled you up on your weight. 9 stone is by no means heavy, and as far as I was aware, 2 stone is seen to be a normal weight gain, so you have plenty of leeway still for the rest of your pregnancy! I thought if you were relatively slim then weight gain wasn't really an issue and not monitered as closely as it would be for a heavier woman (who would be more likely to develop problems from it?) Try not to let it get you down, I wish I weighed 9 stone! (I can remember when I used to weigh 7 stone 13lbs, and thought I was fat!! Those days are long one *sigh*)

xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Jem :hugs:

Miss M I agree your midwife is an idiot for saying that to you :dohh: too much weight??? Pfffffft very irresponsible of her IMO. You've not even put on a stone. You'll be fine honestly. And I had a gym break from about 10 weeks to around 24 weeks. Doing cardio and weights but not being silly about it. I feel fine. I think if you're used to fitness and you take it easy you'll be fine to go x


----------



## miss malteser

Jembug - I was but I´ve been able to control it for the last couple of years although the urge never goes away. I think that´ll be there forever. I think for me it was more of a control issue rather than a fear of putting on weight but obviously now, my weight gain is pretty much out of my control.

I am from the UK but don´t live there anymore and whilst most of the prenatal care is very similar over here there are some small differences, i.e. they weigh us at every appt.

I think I might look at joining the gym again although it´s been 30 degrees here for the last few days so not ideal gym weather!

Anyway, I don´t want to go on...

Hope all the BFPs are fine and healthy, Jembug, Almost and Elz, get BDing whether those OPKs are positive or not and FXd we get those last few BFPs as soon as possible!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

30 degrees! Send it over here please :D


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.
Hope everyone is well? Got my first anti natal appointment which is for booking in with midwife etc at hospital, next Thursday! Also have 12 week scan date for June 26 :)

I've been reading the info they sent re screening, what are your thoughts on the tests offered here in the uk?


----------



## miss malteser

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> 30 degrees! Send it over here please :D

Would if I could!



Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've been reading the info they sent re screening, what are your thoughts on the tests offered here in the uk?

With regards to the nuchal test/measurement, many people seem to think it is just to check for Downs so refuse to have it however I was told that a larger than average measurement can also indicate other chromosomal abnormalities, some of which would make the baby incompatible with life and can also indicate cardiac problems. I choose to have it as although I wouldn´t have had a problem with my child having Downs, I would want any other abnormalities detected which could affect my prenatal care, require more control, check ups, etc.

I don´t know too much about what other forms of screening are offered.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia, first time round I refused any testing (triple test) Come 36 weeks I suddenly worried myself sick that something may be wrong.

This time round we opted for the nuchal test (wasn't offered at our hospital when we had Kai). And I got a low risk result which of course doesn't mean the baby won't have problems but it's of course more likely that she doesn't. It has made me feel better having those results this time time round. But really, if you wouldn't have the amino following a high risk result then I guess maybe not have them? 

Is a very personal choice with no right or wrong answer x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies, I guess I didn't realise they could pre screen for so many things, which I don't think is a bad thing. DH opinion is if they are offered then we should have them, to be best informed etc, I tend to agree.

I don't think it would change our thoughts at all x


----------



## Elz

Jembug said:


> Elz when are you testing again? X

Well I'm on CD17 today, with no idea if I've ovulated yet or not!! I did have slight cramps on CD14 which lasted for about 30 mins (I think!) so it coud have been then! AF is due on the 25th, 4 days after DH's birthday, so I'm undecided whether to test on his birthday to (hopefully) give him the best birthday present ever, or to just wait until I'm a day late....if I even get that far! lol What about you? X


----------



## Jembug

Well I got a positive on my ovulation stick, yesterday, cycle day 20/35 dont know all the abbreviations!
So my Af is due the 27th!
We dtd twice Friday night and yesterday but his out today and its back to work tomoz!
Have no idea if we have caught this egg?
Looks like me, you and almost are testing around the same time. Hopefully I can not test until 25th?
X


----------



## almosthere

im testing around the 27th/28th!

and i think i may have STREP for the first time in my life...noticed it this afternoon-orange clumps in back of throat...but only slightly scratchy throat...low grade temp..odd...no sex last night, and not tonight YET lol, but then tonight when i wiped after peeing-very light orange tinged spotting..so think i may have already OVd!! so def. bdncing tonight or is it pointless after O spotting?? hmm..and JEMBUG sound like you have a great chance with the way you timed pregnancy, try for one more time tomorrow so be safe if you want!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck ladies. 

The sickness has kicked in for me :(


----------



## PreshFest

Lucky Sonia!! I get it lightly here and there but nothing substantial. And of course it has me worried. I just have a bad feeling :(


----------



## almosthere

i am praying for you and your little bean presh!! <3

sonia, sorry you are feeling much sickness...

afm dtd last night, today is cd16 and no idea if I Od or not...thinking maybe because of the random light spotting yesterday evening without even dtd...but then again no ewcm yet, although not checking my cm this cycle....just going to keep on dtd every other day if not more! =)


----------



## mazndave

PreshFest said:


> Lucky Sonia!! I get it lightly here and there but nothing substantial. And of course it has me worried. I just have a bad feeling :(

Please try not to worry Presh, I had practically no sickness whatsover, just the slightest hint of feeling sick every once in a while.

This IS your sticky bean! :hugs:

Sorry to hear you haven't managed to escape it Sonia, hope it doesn't get too bad for you.

Good luck Jembug, Almost and Elz, not be long now til testing time. Hope you've all caught that egg!

xx


----------



## Elz

Sorry to hear you're feeling sick Sonia :hugs:

I'm feeling bleugh today! I think I'm starting to get a chest infection :( I'm glad I'm ill now after my fertile period though and not during! I don't think I have much of a chance this cycle as we didn't BD as much as we'd hoped. So I'm now rooting for an anniversary baby!! :haha:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly Elz.

My new found savour for the ms is ginger nut biscuits!
Day two and after 13 episodes we seem to be ok. Don't think I'll tempt much for dinner mind you. Got booking in appointment with hospital for 17/05 and them scan 25/05 and then 12 week scan 26/6 x


----------



## Jembug

Presh fingers and toes crossed for you, did I read you have a scan coming up?

Elz, keep positive and hope you feel better.

Almost and Elz what date are you testing? Maybe we can test the same day as our AF are due within a couple of days?

Glad we dtd when I we did coz I worked all night on Saturday and I'm DH had golf all day so I didn't sleep.... Went to bed at 9:30 to then be woken by my nearly 3 year old being sick.... She didn't stop until 5:30 and I had to up for work then! So I've not actually slept since Saturday morning! So no sex tonight, I'm off to bed! X


----------



## Jembug

Presh fingers and toes crossed for you, did I read you have a scan coming up?

Elz, keep positive and hope you feel better.

Almost and Elz what date are you testing? Maybe we can test the same day as our AF are due within a couple of days?

Glad we dtd when I we did coz I worked all night on Saturday and I'm DH had golf all day so I didn't sleep.... Went to bed at 9:30 to then be woken by my nearly 3 year old being sick.... She didn't stop until 5:30 and I had to up for work then! So I've not actually slept since Saturday morning! So no sex tonight, I'm off to bed! X


----------



## shradha

Jembug said:


> Well I got a positive on my ovulation stick, yesterday, cycle day 20/35 dont know all the abbreviations!
> So my Af is due the 27th!
> We dtd twice Friday night and yesterday but his out today and its back to work tomoz!
> Have no idea if we have caught this egg?
> Looks like me, you and almost are testing around the same time. Hopefully I can not test until 25th?
> X

All the best..Hope you catch the eggy...:hugs: Loads of baby :dust: for you...keeping fingers crossed...keep updating


----------



## PreshFest

GL Jem! :dust:

Yes, I have a scan scheduled for next monday the 21st...eeeeek!


----------



## shradha

Elz said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling sick Sonia :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling bleugh today! I think I'm starting to get a chest infection :( I'm glad I'm ill now after my fertile period though and not during! I don't think I have much of a chance this cycle as we didn't BD as much as we'd hoped. So I'm now rooting for an anniversary baby!! :haha:

All the best:thumbup:..keeping finger crossed .....Loads of baby :dust: for you...Are you taking anything for the chest infection??? you can try taking ginger juice with honey.....


----------



## shradha

How are you doing Sonia???? Heard you are feeling sick..


----------



## shradha

PreshFest said:


> GL Jem! :dust:
> 
> Yes, I have a scan scheduled for next monday the 21st...eeeeek!

All the best :thumbup:..


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Shradha - yes, feeling ok at the moment, ginger nut biscuits seem to help.


----------



## Jembug

Almost just requested you in facebook, forgot to put a message x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem - sorry to hear about your daughter, is she better now?


----------



## almosthere

thanks for letting me know jembug-I figured it was one of the ladies from this thread seeing as we had mutual friends from here! haha

and i have to say to all who are friends with me on FB now who already have children-they are all so adorable and beautiful, I cannot wait to have my own one day!!!!

And I am thinking of testing May 28th, to give me a 29 day cycle to be safe...and because I dislike odd numbers, weird I know! haha =)


----------



## almosthere

or we could do the 26th hahahaaaa


----------



## PreshFest

:dust: to you girls!!! good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

so no strep throat just a weird sensitivity....but my nurse practitioner is allowing me an ultrasound later today to eliminate cysts or other physical issues which I am very thrilled about...so happy that one doctor cares aout it taking me over 8 months and counting to ttc!!!


----------



## Elz

AF is due for me on the 25th so 26th would be good... if AF doesn't show that is!! But depending on how desperate I am to POAS on Monday the 21st (DH's birthday) I may test then. I'll try and hold out though! Let me know what date you guys decide!


----------



## almosthere

eek elz that is soo soon! i wish i knew if i was in the tww or not...but will be official by Next Monday hahaaa....that would give me a long cycle...so hoping mine is a simple 28 day cycle so I can get positive results by may 27th!


----------



## Elz

I know! And it would be the perfect birthday present for DH if I get a BFP on his birthday!! I don't think I will though, still feeling rough because of this chest infection. Boooo! So are we sticking to the 26th??


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck ladies.

I'm not having a good day today, I felt fine this morning but have felt worse and worse as the day has gone on and I'm so tired! At lunch I slept in my car for 40 mins and I'm going to bed now. I've got midwife tomorrow for booking in at hospital.

Symptom wise they all seem to have stopped - well still feeling nauseous every now and then, boobs / nipples are ok, still no appetite (I've lost 9lb since finding out we were expecting, and that's not intentional) and just a heavy belly. It's felt really heavy today and was slightly worrying, feels like its going to fall out - lol, sorry but that's the only way I can describe it. Oh and today have had LOADS of cm, it's unreal how much. I would be due AF around now and extremely ratty too x


----------



## almosthere

wow that is a lot of weight lost for being pregnant! Hopefully all is healthy and well with your bean!

afm cd 18 lots of stress over graduation weekend....got in a fight with dh over little dumb things-think we were both just tired and cranky and taking it out on each other :/

hoping the stress does not affect my O...don't even think I Od yet...

also, had my throat checked yesterday and no strep, just an odd irritation-told my nurse practitioner about my obgyn not being so helpful and she sent me right over to get an ultrasound to make sure all is healthy in general....they did the belly and the internal...OWCHH hurt soo bad-stung and everything ickkk. Anywho. found out my uterus is tilted and my ovaries are not where they should be...they are on the bottom instead of on top due to the tilt...I hear back tomorrow with detailed results...hoping for only good news....


----------



## Jembug

Good luck for your results tomoz almost. I've heard of a titled womb but I've no idea what that means?

Sonia, goodluck at your midwife, I'm sure all will be fine. You have a scan next week don't you? I seem to remember getting loads of CM too!

26th may Is good for me, it should be the day before Af.

Thoughts please... So I had a positive opk on Saturday and Sunday.... When should I actually of ovulated? I couldn't test again on Sunday as I'd run out!
We dtd twice on Friday (my tests were defo negative though) and we dtd on saturday and that's it.

Today I've had slight af cramps and just thought it was my imagination, tmi- then in my underwear i was sure I could see pink ish cm????
Went to the toilet and wiped and there is very pink in the toilet paper!
Just checked again but nothing?
So is it/ could it be implantation?
What day past ovulation am I and when is implantation possible?

Any thoughts? Xx


----------



## almosthere

omgsh i had pink cm on my cd15 just once and very light after wiping after the loo!

as for you, I think you could have OD Sunday or Monday-so you are anywhere from 2-3 dpo! wahoo! They say anywhere from 36/48 hours after your first pos opk and some ov during their first opk even! I think it would be too early for IB so perhaps ovulation spotting! That is what I am thinking I had...although no cramps for me...I just had weird left side pinching in my abdomen yesterday upon awakening but that is 2 days after my spotting. FX this is your month-I just got in a horrid fight with my mother-so now I am thinking def. delayed to no Oving if it has not happened yet...ugh starting to wish i opked...def. opking for june!


----------



## almosthere

I was also surprised not to have lots of spotting after my oral ultrasound so assuming no O yet :/


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Jem. Yes next Friday. Feeling very anxious again x


----------



## almosthere

try to relax sonia you will be a ok! =)


----------



## miss malteser

Almost - I also have a tilted uterus and was told that it wouldn´t affect TTC and it didn´t seem to so don´t worry. Not sure about the position of your ovaries though, although you ovulate so I don´t think that it can be a major problem.

Jem - I´ve never used OPKs so I can´t help I´m afraid. FXd that it was implantation though!


----------



## Jembug

Now there is a little more brown cm! God knows what going on? My body is odd!


----------



## almosthere

eek jem prob ib yay!!!


----------



## almosthere

funny how this cycle you are getting abnormal spotting and I am not getting my usual spotting lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Had midwife for booking in today, all went ok. She said I am low risk but at higher risk because of my weight but she wasn't too concerned about it and said I would have some extra tests for glucose etc.

I have a scan for next Friday and then on to 12 week scan on 26 June. I had bloods today which didn't go too well as they couldn't get a vein, now have two MASSIVE bruises on my arms. 

Sickness is still on and off but more just feeling, although had to dash to the bathroom earlier through a smell and was gaging. No sick though :)

Jem - sounds promising! I had an implantation bleed x


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi ladies. Had midwife for booking in today, all went ok. She said I am low risk but at higher risk because of my weight but she wasn't too concerned about it and said I would have some extra tests for glucose etc.
> 
> I have a scan for next Friday and then on to 12 week scan on 26 June. I had bloods today which didn't go too well as they couldn't get a vein, now have two MASSIVE bruises on my arms.
> 
> Sickness is still on and off but more just feeling, although had to dash to the bathroom earlier through a smell and was gaging. No sick though :)
> 
> Jem - sounds promising! I had an implantation bleed x

Glad everything is going well Sonia! 

I had my midwife appt scheduled today, but I pushed it back to next thursday. I figure there's no point in going before my ultrasound which is on Monday.


----------



## Soniamillie01

How you feeling hun? X


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> How you feeling hun? X

I'm doing fine! Still VERY light nausea here and there, fatigue and major bloat. That's about it....


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone, hope you're all well?

Almost, it was good of your nurse to start looking into things for you. Hopefully they will find that all is well and good, I'm sure it will be! There are lots of women on here with a retroverted uterus, including plenty of preggers ones! I don't think it will hold you back at all.

Roll on the 26th for testing, and lets go for the triple with Almost, Jembug and Elz all getting that :bfp:!!

Sonia, glad midwife appt went well, hope you have a fab scan next week. I'm not good for getting blood out of either, was butchered last time and then had to have it drawn from my hand. Ouchie!

Presh, seen your hcg on your siggy, looks like things are going amazingly! Scan on Monday will confirm this I'm sure.

Afm, got my 20 week scan tomorrow, eek!! Can't wait, hoping to find out if we're having a little boy or girl, but also nervous in case there is anything wrong, fingers crossed for a perfect healthy little bubba. Will struggle to sleep tonight I think, and will find it hard to concentrate at work!!


xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Maz - hope the scan goes well, can't wait to hear if you're pink or blue x


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck Maz! Finding out is one of the best feelings in the world!


----------



## almosthere

yay gl maz!!

afm still NO clue if I OV but really doubt it due to no spotting...just that odd one day of spotting ONCE haha...which was very odd...but anywho no symptoms, thinking I am having a late of this cycle due to all my stress....cd19 today already so not sure if I can test the 26th unless I am in my tww and just don't know it! haha


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Maz x

Sonia, I had to have the glucose test too because I am mixed race. Take a book is my only advice. You have to sit around for two hours and it's blimming boring x


----------



## miss malteser

Good luck Maz - can´t wait to find out!

Emz - can´t believe that you´re almost 30 weeks already!! That has gone so quickly.

Sonia - I have my glucose test in a couple of weeks (everyone has it here). I´ll let you know how it goes. I have it at 7.50 in the morning! So cruel.

To those who are going to get their BFPs this month - only 8 days to go!!


----------



## Elz

Maz- I'm hoping your scan went well!! Are you team pink or blue??

Sonia - glad everything seems ok with you!

Presh - HCG levels looking fantastic! Maybe you've got more than one in there?!?

Almost - I'm also unsure if/when I ovulated this cycle! But I'm presuming I'm in my TWW as my cycles are pretty regular and AF is due in 7 days, so fingers crossed that you, me and Jembug can make a triple BFP announcement next week!!

X


----------



## mazndave

Just to let you know that scan went very well, baby was being a little monkey though and didn't want to pose for a picture! Kept turning on it's side so sonographer couldn't get a profile pic.

We're having a perfectly healthy little.......................








BOY!!!
Just like I thought we were!

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats and glad all is ok x


----------



## almosthere

yay i love boyss!!!! but of course girls too..I just think I am more of a boy girl hehe (although I do want both...I want 2 boys and 1 girl!!).

anywho congrats on the boy maz!

and Elz...I am starting to think I OD as I had my normal white sticky/creamy cm leak into my panties today which happens in my tww...which is also making me think I am not preg...I feel like I will notic cm changes since I am pretty in tune with my body. However, the no spotting accept for mothers day is making me think hm...pregnant? So very confused this cycle-and yes how wonderful a TRIPLE bfp would bee!! eek! 

cd 20 for me....should expect af 8-9 days after today unless I have a long cycle....if no bfp I will be opking again or at least temping!


----------



## PreshFest

Almost, my cm is exactly the same in a tww when pregnant and not pregnant, so don't count yourself out yet! 

Congrats on the boy Maz!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Miss M 30 weeks has gone so quickly it's mad! I am now getting really sore ribs though. Not sure I'll last another 9 weeks at work :( 

MnD huge congrats on your little prince :)


----------



## almosthere

and elz are you not temping or opking either? sorry if you already mentioned I have a horrid memory!


----------



## miss malteser

Congrats Maz!

Almost - my CM didn´t change when I got my BFP either.


----------



## almosthere

thanks presh and missm..good to know! I have like no symptoms what so ever so no idea...I always thought I would be a lady with every symptom in the book! haha...will just have to wait and see but trying not to get my hopes up...if af shows next week I have one more chance at my birthday bfp!


----------



## almosthere

and emz sorry to hear about your rib pain, sounds like no fun at all =( must be from the weight of baby and belly pulling away from you..


----------



## miss malteser

Almost - I had no symptoms whatsoever and even had my normal period pains!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

almosthere said:


> and emz sorry to hear about your rib pain, sounds like no fun at all =( must be from the weight of baby and belly pulling away from you..

Thanks hun. It's her butt jammed under my rib cage :dohh:

Also I had no obvious symptoms before my BFP. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## almosthere

oh man, the pain will be well worth it though, you can get through this! <3 =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

Hope everyone is well?

Almost - other than implantation bleed which I thought was early AF I had nothing, not a thing and I could have swore I was out, I would have put money on it not being our month. I think I ovulated cd15 and we had sex 11 and 12 plus 17-20 so not really around ovulation so guess I must have had swimmers ready and waiting when the egg was released. 

Feeling better today, has a really uneasy feeling yesterday as had some sharp pains on my side when trying to sleep. All seems ok today although I do have chronic back ache but have been on my feet, in heels (not a wise move) all day at my bosses 50th bday lunch. Bless my mum, she swapped shoes with me and wore my heels whilst I pinched her flats! Hubby and I have been out for a lovely meal tonight, the first time we've really managed to spend any decent time together without me falling asleep! Apart from the nagging back I'm doing ok, hope the back is just because as mentioned above and normal pregnancy aches and pains.

Can't believe all you ladies may be testing together! Right around when I'll be having my scan next week! I'll be 8 weeks nxt Friday and preying we see a little heart beat x


----------



## almosthere

wow can you believe you are almost 8 weeks already sonia? so crazy!!!! so wonderful!! 

and that is so funny that most ladies on here thought they were out when they really were preg!! i hope it is my month, but would be shocked if it was! almost onto cd22, getting closer each day to finding out! aaaah!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Guess it is weird, I had nothing but then woke up at like 4am and was like I've got to test. Weird!

I know 8 weeks. Hope the next 5 come and go ok x


----------



## almosthere

yes, then you will be home free from there most likely FX! in the safety zone as I like to call it!

and that is so sweet about your m swapping shoes with you! hehe

& that is amazing how you just knew you had to test and at such a random time in the morning!!! 

If mothers day (cd15 )was O spotting-it looks like I did well with timing as I dtd on cd 12, 13, 15, 16...and if late O or no O yet I also have dtd on cd18 & cd20 (well 2 am so technically cd21 but kind of also 20 I guess haha)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds like you've definitely covered all the bases then x


----------



## Jembug

Less than a week till testing day! Soooo excite but also not hopeful? I'm a bit concerned that I ovulated late, cd 21/22 (I think) I've read in the past that it's not good for an egg to be fertilised after cd20 because the egg is not as healthy? But then I have two healthy children....?

The only symptom I've ever had with my previous pregnancies was severe period pain a were before af, which I now know must of been implantation pain?

Emz, my first had her bum under my ribs and it bloody hurts so I sympathise! I remember wanting to cry with the pain, don't think you can do much?

I'm sure you will see a heartbeat Sonia, he or she should look a bit more like a baby now?
I had extra scans with my last pregnancy, due to bleeding, obviously i won't get these next time round... Just the standard 12 weeks.... Think I will have to pay for one private, a bit reasurrance!

Congrats maz on the baby boy 

I'm informing my nanny family on Monday that I'm handing my notice in. Im too exhausted now let alone if and when I'm pregnant!
Don't think the family will take it too well?

Xx


----------



## almosthere

aw, that is such a tough thing saying goodbye to a long term family you nanny for! I had to give my notice-although sticking with them until end of august. I am actually very busy between substitute teaching and babysitting for 3 families and nannying for one! haha at least it will make my week go by fast!

and interesting to learn about the unhealthy egg after cd20. I have OD as late as cd22, and my cd22 is tomorrow. However, cervix seems pretty much closed today-so thinking I already od if at all this cycle. I would be shocked if I od after all my stress this past 10 days....hmmm. Anyhow, we can push the testing day back Jem-I think I may even just wait for AF to (as I like to say...) NOT come haha. I wasted so many tests last cycle obsessing after my 3 pink lines that I am not in the mood to do so again-no more early testing for me!


----------



## Jembug

Not sure where I read it but when I had a miscarriage I decided that was the reason? Ha ha. I'm due af on the Sunday and I always get brown cm before hand so I'm sure I will know by then even without testing?
I've got one test that came with my ovulation kit and I'm not wasting that one with testing early! I tested early with my second and I did get a positive two days before expected af- but then I knew I was pregnant due to implantation pain!

You are busy with your jobs! How many hours do you work a week?
With both my jobs I work 43 hours and that's not including Travelling!
So with keeping the NHS job I will go sown to 27 hours =3 nights, a bit more manageable x


----------



## almosthere

Well since I was a full time college student I only babysat part time-but now my hours are all over the place...8 hours monday through thursday this week..then whatever odd hours the other family wants me for friday and saturday! haha so when I was in school I only nannyed about 10-15 hours but I will be working a minimum of 40 starting the end of august plus any other nannying hours I can squeeze in!


----------



## Soniamillie01

HI ladies.
Is anyone in her Sadie Alys Taylor? Had a Facebook request and just wanted to check x


----------



## Elz

Maz- congrats on your little blue bump! I would love a boy first, but would be equally as happy with a girl, obviously!!

Almost &#8211; no I don&#8217;t temp or use opks but have got some ready for next cycle. Hopefully I won&#8217;t need them though!! I caved and tested this morning (I do this every time I say I'll wait!!) and I'm not sure whether I have line eye (very possible) or there was a faint shadow. Going to test again tomorrow morning to see if the shadow gets darker or if my eyes are playing tricks on me!! haha

Sonia- can&#8217;t believe you are almost 8 weeks!! That has gone mental fast! Also, glad that you're feeling better, but boo for the back ache!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Elz! Oh that sounds promising, can't wait to hear tomorrow!

I'm feeling better and the back ache had gone. I've had a good day other than tiredness. I can't believe it either, we found out at like 3+4 I think and that seems like ages ago! Can't wait for the next four weeks to hopefully come and go healthy like the others have x


----------



## Elz

I really hope this is it, or I'll feel super silly for all this symptom spotting!! I'm 10dpo today so hopefully I'll get a clearly-visible line soon!! If not, onto cycle number 10!!!


----------



## mazndave

Thanks Elz! I had kinda wanted a girl first, but sooo happy to be having our little man and can't wait to meet him!

Good luck with the test tomorrow, I'm sure it won't have been line eye and you'll be getting your :bfp:! Good luck to Jem and Almost for later this week too.

Sonia, 8 weeks already! Trust me, once you get to 12 weeks and have your first 'proper' scan and tell more people, the rest of the weeks will just fly by! Can't believe I'm 21 weeks tomorrow. 

Bought our pushchair on Friday, can't wait to get it delivered tomorrow! Everything is starting to fall into place now and crossing things off our list. Had a mega clothes shopping session on Sat, Seth now has more clothes than me I think!

Starting on nursery next weekend too, so excited!

xxx


----------



## almosthere

eeek a possible bfp already!! please post a pic Elz!!!

sonia-time sure does fly by doesn't it!!

maz-nursey decorating must be one of the best parts-I feel like it makes everything so much more official (aside from seeing baby on ultra sounds and feeling baby play around and all!)


----------



## Jembug

Fingers crossed Elz, I'm very excite for you!
I'm still 8dpo- no clue if I'm preggers? Except I could have killed my poor husband.... Everything has don't this weekend had drove me mad.... Have to say I felt like this just before my last bfp? But them I'm probably just tired.

I got a request from Sadie and just accepted.... Which I never do- I just assumed if was one of us? Oppps?
Comment more later, off to work, have a Good day x


----------



## Jembug

I think Sadie is Emz???


----------



## almosthere

hm not sure who sadie is I have no request...

so dh and I have been dtd like crazy which is great as it has nothing to to with ov as we have no idea when i did, and I am already cd23 already! also still no spotting and last cycle I started spotting around cd24 after dtd


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sadie is not me ladies. I haven't sent out any FB requests x

Any news Elz?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sadie is Miss Broody x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Any news Elz? I'm dying to know.

My symptoms seem to have got up and disappeared which is worrying me a little, other than the odd cramp still. I'm getting anxious again about my scan on Friday and keep having thoughts that they'll be no heart beat. Trying to stay positive. X


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Any news Elz? I'm dying to know.
> 
> My symptoms seem to have got up and disappeared which is worrying me a little, other than the odd cramp still. I'm getting anxious again about my scan on Friday and keep having thoughts that they'll be no heart beat. Trying to stay positive. X

My scan is today and I'm having the same thoughts. I just feel like it's going to be a repeat of last time. I'm already planning on what to say to my family when we get the bad news. It's horrible! I didn't sleep at all last night so today is going to be a long day. My appt isn't until 3:15!!! So 6 more hours until I even get to leave the office. Grr. :wacko:


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> Any news Elz? I'm dying to know.
> 
> My symptoms seem to have got up and disappeared which is worrying me a little, other than the odd cramp still. I'm getting anxious again about my scan on Friday and keep having thoughts that they'll be no heart beat. Trying to stay positive. X




PreshFest said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Any news Elz? I'm dying to know.
> 
> My symptoms seem to have got up and disappeared which is worrying me a little, other than the odd cramp still. I'm getting anxious again about my scan on Friday and keep having thoughts that they'll be no heart beat. Trying to stay positive. X
> 
> My scan is today and I'm having the same thoughts. I just feel like it's going to be a repeat of last time. I'm already planning on what to say to my family when we get the bad news. It's horrible! I didn't sleep at all last night so today is going to be a long day. My appt isn't until 3:15!!! So 6 more hours until I even get to leave the office. Grr. :wacko:Click to expand...

Everything will be absolutely fine for both of you, I'm sure of it. :hugs:

I'm currently completely paranoid about pre term labour - don't think the worry ever goes away no matter how far on you are does it?!

xx


----------



## PreshFest

mazndave said:


> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Any news Elz? I'm dying to know.
> 
> My symptoms seem to have got up and disappeared which is worrying me a little, other than the odd cramp still. I'm getting anxious again about my scan on Friday and keep having thoughts that they'll be no heart beat. Trying to stay positive. X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soniamillie01 said:
> 
> 
> Any news Elz? I'm dying to know.
> 
> My symptoms seem to have got up and disappeared which is worrying me a little, other than the odd cramp still. I'm getting anxious again about my scan on Friday and keep having thoughts that they'll be no heart beat. Trying to stay positive. XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My scan is today and I'm having the same thoughts. I just feel like it's going to be a repeat of last time. I'm already planning on what to say to my family when we get the bad news. It's horrible! I didn't sleep at all last night so today is going to be a long day. My appt isn't until 3:15!!! So 6 more hours until I even get to leave the office. Grr. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Everything will be absolutely fine for both of you, I'm sure of it. :hugs:
> 
> I'm currently completely paranoid about pre term labour - don't think the worry ever goes away no matter how far on you are does it?!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Nope.. the worry never goes away! But let me tell you...it gets worse once they are actually born!! :wacko:


----------



## Soniamillie01

We're in for a long ride then! I guess worrying it part and parcel of it all, every little twinge or ache and I think 'oh god'! I have weird tummy ache this afternoon, not like I've had for the most part, still just lots of cm. 

Roll on Friday! 

Presh - let us know how the scan goes. Fingers crossed!

I'm having dinner with my girl friends tonight and am going to tell them.
Well that's what I planned to do but now not sure, maybe wait till Friday has passed? Although won't see them again until next month due to diaries x


----------



## MissBroody

yep I'm Sadie :flower:

Good luck to those testing - come on 2 pink lines !!! :happydance:

How did the scan go?

No the worry never ends :dohh: from the minute you find out til the minute you die - worry and guilt are part and parcel of being a parent! 

xx


----------



## Jembug

Good luck Presh!
I kno your feeling negative for obvious reasons but you have one healthy beautiful little girl and you will have another! Xx

Elz the suspense is killing me!

Not long will your scan Sonia, it will be fine!

Maz I think there is a hurdle all along pregnancy... 12 weeks, 16 weeks to hear the heartbeat and maybe feel the first flutters, 20 week scan, 30 weeks- when I felt the baby would have a better chance of survival and then the healthy baby after birth! Pheww- I'm lucky that I have healthy girls but I constantly worry about the health and these horrid illness's that could develop?? That's the half it, wait till our babies are teenagers! 
I've got grey hair now, ha ha.

I've got period type pains tonight and had spotting red watery blood this morning???? Feel like af is coming as I've a headache too, boo hoo.
Really want to test but at 8dpo I kno it will day no. I think I may have to test on Friday? Two days early x


----------



## Jembug

Thanks for the add Sadie, how are you? Not long to go, are you excite? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds promising Jem! 10dpo should be ok for testing, fingers crossed!

Anyone heard from presh re the scan? I think she said at 3.15 that was in 6 hrs so maybe she is there now! Hope all is ok.

I have had a really odd tummy ache tonight, not really cramping, more like knotting? Also does / has anyone else experience pains in the vagina? The only way I can describe mine is that they feel like they're in the vagibal wall and sort of come and go ?


----------



## mazndave

Hey Sonia,

I had the vaginal pains, and still do. I think early on it's all to do with stretching etc, and later on it's bubba kicking down there and catching a nerve. It can really take you by surprise sometimes!! It's a strange sensation.

Hopefully Presh will be on with an update soon.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, they certainly are weird and do take you by surprise x


----------



## PreshFest

Heeeyyy!!! Sorry it took me so long to update! All is good, tho. Baby measured exactly at six weeks two days which is what I am! Heart rate was 105bpm which is at the low end of the normal range, but still normal! The doc wasn't worried at all and said the heart very likely could have started beating yesterday or today even. So everything looks as it should as of now, which is great news for us!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies very tried so will fully read posts another day-but from what I skimmed real quick-keep positive ladies-I am sure your little beans are healthy!

and oh yes the worries that must come with parenting-but that is just part of it!!

afm cd23...no urge to test oddly enough...think I tested enough last cycle for a whole year of cycles lol. I just doubt I am pregnant-feel totally normal and not preg...so yes...anywho off to shower and bed day 4 of 9 days in a row of work done so far!


----------



## almosthere

and oh yea, at most, I am 8 or 9 dpo!


----------



## Jembug

Yay Presh so happy for you! Xx

Almost we are not out until af! Although I don't feel pregnant either, ha ha x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I didn't feel pregnant at all!

Presh - that is great news, so pleased for you!
Roll on Friday for my scan x


----------



## miss malteser

Brilliant news Presh!


----------



## Jembug

I think Af is coming- a little brown cm in my underwear- sorry tmi!
:(


----------



## almosthere

hopefully IB Jem! what cd are you? 24 like me??? at first I wrote cd23, omgsh can't believe i am already on cd23, af should be showing up Thursday the EARLIEST so won't get excited b.c that is only for a short 25dc which is rare for me, so could come as late as June 2nd for a 34dc depending on when I ovulated, ahhh hope it is a shorter cycle, I am dying to know If I am pregnant or not eee!!! haha sorry starting to get really excited!!!.

and presh fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies

Not have a great day! Had to dash for the bathroom twice earlier whilst in work and then got spotted by a word colleague, bless her - just worried I was ok so told her.

I have now started to spot, it doesn't seem to be anything major as in full tissue wipe (sorry), more stringed into my cervical mucus but it's definitely there. As you can imagine I am worrying like hell now! I don't have any cramping more of a general tummy ache. I'm hoping I am reading into that more than needed. Just concerns me as had a really odd tummy yesterday too, like not the normal I have had for the past few weeks.

Jem - when is AF due?


----------



## Jembug

Please keep positive Sonia, I had a bleed with a clot at 6 weeks and all wad fine!

I'm normally 35 days so I'm guessing Sunday? But in recent months Af has come six days late and six days early.... So who actually knows?
I got a positive opk on Saturday and Sunday and then run out of tests, so don't know what Monday was like- so I'm assuming I ovulated on Sunday? So I'm assuming 8 maybe 9 days??? I never had any spotting prior to a positive pregnancy test? So I'm not thinking positive. I had af tummy pains too- which could be af or pregnancy? Ha ha.

Wish we could just know, hate this waiting!
Really hope you get your bfp, almost. You going to start testing?

Where are you Elz? 
Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Jem!

It's all stopped here so hoping all is ok, just a worry isn't it? Thanks for your support all, as always x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Great news Presh :flower:

Good luck everybody testing x

Sonia, I spotted at 9 weeks with Kai. I had an early scan and all was fine. Try to stay positive x


----------



## Jembug

Emz I'm sure iv asked you but ove got the same memory as a fish... Where in Bedfordshire do u live? X


----------



## almosthere

no testing for me jem...think I may wait til af or myb test once this weekend...hmmm still not sure 

and fx L.O i fine sonia

hope you are feeling well emz


----------



## Jembug

So I've just weed on a stick and I think it's positive?????
It was mid morning wee but I'd not been for five hours.
It the clear blue so I'm a bit unsure? Seen lots of positive turn into negatives?
But I texted my husband the photo and he was thinks it looks positive?
Wish I could show you for your opinion but my laptop is broken :(
Got period pains and sore boobs- too scared to get excited? 

Hope your all ok x


----------



## miss malteser

Well I won´t say congrats just yet (just in case) but at least let us get a little bit excited for you!! FXd you get a clear positive tomorrow!

Elz - where are you?
Almost - Good luck to you too

x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Jembug said:


> Emz I'm sure iv asked you but ove got the same memory as a fish... Where in Bedfordshire do u live? X

OMG get a digi lol Good luck hun. Fingers crossed for you!!!!! :flower:

I live in Luton so only down the road from you. I work in Letchworth actually so really local :D x


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> So I've just weed on a stick and I think it's positive?????
> It was mid morning wee but I'd not been for five hours.
> It the clear blue so I'm a bit unsure? Seen lots of positive turn into negatives?
> But I texted my husband the photo and he was thinks it looks positive?
> Wish I could show you for your opinion but my laptop is broken :(
> Got period pains and sore boobs- too scared to get excited?
> 
> Hope your all ok x

OMG!! I hope it's actually positive! Can you get to the store to get a pink dye test?


----------



## Jembug

I'm off to get a digital in a min..... Eeeek x


----------



## PreshFest

Yay! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jembug

Pregnant 1-2 weeks! OMG, that's why I wanted to kill my husband! Ha ha!

Goodluck almost and Elz xxx


----------



## mazndave

Jembug said:


> Pregnant 1-2 weeks! OMG, that's why I wanted to kill my husband! Ha ha!
> 
> Goodluck almost and Elz xxx

Whoop whoop! :happydance:
You don't mess about do you hun, must be one very fertile lady!!:haha:

Congrats, now we need to get a full house, good luck Almost and Elz!

xx


----------



## PreshFest

Yay!!!!! Congrats Jem!! It's about time this thread starts getting more bfp's. It's contagious! Almost and Elz are next!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Whoop whoop congratulations Jem!!!


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:happydance: congrats Jem. So pleased. 

Good luck Elz and Almost x x


----------



## Jembug

Thanks soooo much everyone! Still can't believe it!

Anyone know what happened to Sunshine82?


----------



## almosthere

OMGSH YAY!!!! Congrats! I forgot, how long had you been trying? And you tested a day early!! But sure must be happy you did!

afm got sticky white cm in panties today-usually happens this time in my cycle so expecting AF to show up for my memorial day weekend unless I have a longer cycle...still think I am out.


----------



## Jembug

Sorry about testing early, I just got the urge and had to do it :)
How are you? X


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck Sonia on your scan, keep us posted x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, it's at 8.50 so will update as soon after as I can. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies
So had my scan this morning and all is well. 
I am measuring at exactly 8+0 which is the same as my lmp.

Babies heart rate is strong, very fast on screen but she couldn't give me a reading as the machine wasn't equipped to do that. The nurse has discharged me from EPU and I am to continue with normal scans.

Have uploaded a pic, I have turned it as was lying upside down apparently!


----------



## miss malteser

Glad all went well x


----------



## Jembug

Perfect x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congrats Sonia. So pleased for you x


----------



## almosthere

happy news sonia! And Jem no worries I am only messing with you =) I am very glad your gave in to your urge!

afm cd27, no sign of af...starting to get impatient!!!


----------



## PreshFest

yay for the good scan, Sonia!!! 

And Almost....... I wish you'd test already!!!!!! ;)


----------



## almosthere

haha I am so done with wasting tests and adding heartache and disappointment :/

and if I OD cd22, which has happened before, then I would only be 5dpo today lol. Although I had a tinge of pink in my cm on mothers day, cd15 for me, so I could also be as far as 12dpo! I am very unsure though. Last cycle was 30 days long, and I am only on 27 today, so a few more days-thinking of testing on memorial day if no af then...so Monday!


----------



## almosthere

also, finally got hold of my doctors, and they told me they want me to follow up about my ultrasound with my OBGYN. They said they found an abnormal finding, then retracted that name and recalled it a non specific finding....do any of you ladies know what this even means? I have no idea and its driving me crazy!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not sure hun, when are you seeing them?


----------



## PreshFest

I have no idea what that means!! Maybe a cyst or something? Although I think you'd know if you had a cyst. When was your ultrasound?


----------



## Elz

Hey girls, sorry I haven't been online at all this week, I've been so busy!!

Presh and Sonia - really glad your scans went well!!

Jem - MASSIVE congrats!!

As for me...I had line eye!! lol AF showed up yesterday, a day early. Better than a day late I suppose!! So I'm now into cycle 10 and I will be fertile during our 1st anniversary, and we've both got a week off! I already feel sorry for DH! hehe :haha:

Hope everyone else is well, enjoy your weekend!

X


----------



## almosthere

Gl elz and presh I had I last week on wed I believe...so midcyle I suppose and I think during my tww but like 2 or 3dpo


----------



## PreshFest

so are they supposed to be calling you back to explain? Hopefully they do today before the long weekend! I'd be calling them every 5 mins lol.


----------



## almosthere

I should call and ask but they just said to make a follow up w my obgyn bc I had the ultrasound at my general practitioners....so the office will forward my results to them once I make the apt. But I have no idea if its for another ultrasound or what....so hmmm if I get af idk if I could do the follow up you know? So I am just lost and confused right now :/


----------



## almosthere

And cysts sounds scarey I hope it is nothing in need of surgery! :(


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I had a cyst on my cervix hun. Apparently the size of a golf ball and they were surprised that I didn't know. I didn't have a clue. It was removed through day surgery and I've not had any problems since. 

I'm sure all is fine. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## almosthere

okay i died laughing to myself after i called the doctors. They said they think they saw a shady area near my ovary-could be a BOWL MOVEMENT that was sitting there waiting to leave my body lmao...let's hope it was that and not a cyst...will be having a follow up appt. to confirm within the next couple weeks!

also took a test even though i did not really want to and a BFN...yup, guess i am out the cycle as well...really sucks....


----------



## almosthere

bnb is so quiet lately all around! How is everyone? 

afm cd28, no sign of af---i just feel pukey but not nausea's if that makes sense...like no gag reflex but i have that bloated feeling in my stomach and icky throat feeling-very phlemy the past few days--could just be allergies and fatigue though....and if i turn out preg then another symptom could be my bleeding gums-but it was mostly in one area but it was pretty excessive just when brushing and kind of freaked me out!


----------



## almosthere

oh and I am not testing again until monday if no af...


----------



## Jembug

You could be in for a bfp! Xx


----------



## almosthere

I hope so-although I feel like If I was preg. I would have gotten a positive 2 days ago! Although I could have a 34day cycle which is my max cycle length-which would mean no AF due until Saturday-ugh! Let's hope I did not ovulate that late! cd29 today, still no sign of af...still feel icky, yet no preg :/


----------



## miss malteser

You never know Almost! Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Jembug

Well my cycle is 35 days and I think I ovulated on day 20-21?? I got my positive on 9/10 dpo??
Goodluck xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Almosthere x

I've really struggled this weekend. I normally love the heat and sunshine but have not coped well at all. Very tired, light headed and dizzy. We've had hubby's parents here and I feel so bad as we went out last night with my parents and I sat there unable to eat. And then today I've spent most of the day in bed. I'm now on the sofa, fan on full and an icelolly in my hand! 

Quick q - do any of you ladies now if electric cigarettes are safe around pregnant women? A friend of mine asked, who popped in earlier. She wouldn't around me anyway but I was wondering. The pack says no passive smoking ?


----------



## almosthere

ttok two dif. tests today the am one nothing then a first reponse...TOOK FOREVER to actually lstart showing my urine crossing the test so i thought okay either something is wrong with this test, or it is supposed to take forever when u are actually prenangt comapred to getting a fast bfn.....and then.....



BFN =( ..again..the one with the evil pink evap 15 mins after the limit :/


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost, you could still be too early for a BFP. I really hope u get one x

Sonia, I've never even heard of an electric cigarette! What is it?


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's a cigarette they brought in after the smoking ban, has no chemicals in it,
Legal for indoor use and only expells vapour


----------



## almosthere

af must be on her way...the spotting after dtd started as of last night :/


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - there is still hope, could it be implantation if you ovulated late?

Oh my god, I have the back ache from hell. It's really bad, I'm currently laid with an ice pack on it but my back is red hot. Been worried that it may lead to something else but have had it all day and nothing else


----------



## almosthere

ugh sorry about the back ache! MY DH told me he covered my back in lotion but it is currently fried and burning =( he missed my entire lower back so i have a puffy red band =( And IB would be great...still no af cd30 today...


----------



## Jembug

Almost you cant give up until Af! I had brown cm on the Monday and got my bfp on the weds- so there is hope!

Sonia if your thinking of miscarriage?? The risk drops when you see a heartbeat.
Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's just the constant worry, the Sonographer did say the risk drops by like 80-90% once heart beat established but you hear of these poor ladies who go for their 12 week scan and have had a missed miscarriage, so sad.

Hubby gave it a good rub last night. It's still sore this morning but no where near what is was like. I'm now battling thrush I think so am going to pop to the pharmacy and see of ok to use the canestan cream - anyone know if it's ok?

Jem - how you feeling?

Almosthere - I had late brown spotting and was convinced it was AF. Has it stopped? I would maybe give it two / three days from spotting and then test. If it was implantation I think it would show on a test by then.


----------



## Jembug

I'm feeling good ish, I got headaches, belly aches, tooth ache, constipation and very sore boobies which I'm glad about! I think the sore boobs is a positive sign :) x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes definitely a good sign! When is your estimated due date?

My sore boobs come and go really, but murder when going down the stairs, especially at work as we are three floors up! My sickness also comes and goes, and really comes out of the blue, I had to pull over earlier as was nearly sick all down myself. Still have the back ache so just assuming it's part and parcel really.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies glad to hear you are all doing well-sonia no worriesss for you missy!!!!

afm cd31...no af...

and sonia and jem-how did your spotting come on, after dtd or just naturally?

my spotting was 2 nights ago very light pink, not brown, and it was after dtd jut that one time...no dtd since then so i am unsure if it will happen again...


----------



## PreshFest

Almost, it's great af hasn't shown yet! When are you planning on testing again?

Sonia, I'm sure you are fine. Pregnancy does crazy things to your body!

Jem, sounds like you've got some good symptoms going! YAYY!!!!

Afm, my boobs are still killing me. Nausea hasn't gotten any worse, which I am not complaining about! And I am dead tired now. Before it was just in the evenings, but now it's all day. I think I need a 1-2 hour nap midday, but that is pretty difficult considering I work all day long! Ugh!


----------



## almosthere

well i am all out of tests, took 4 in a matter of two days but was good and waited a day in between lol.....got horrid evaps on two dif brands...then not much on my last one....i have had cycles as long as 34 days so not counting af late until cd35...also just peed, wiped of course lol and saw very light pink....af may show by tonight giving me a 30dc


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed she doesn't.
Spotting always just showed for me, never after DTD


----------



## almosthere

thank you and yes that is what I thought so I think mine is just because of sensitivity with my cervix....so no more testing for me...just playing the waiting game at this point for af!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I did have one occasion after BD'ing when I bleed, had a smear a few weeks later and she said I have a sensitive cervix as also bleed after that.

I have a real pressure feeling down below today, it's very weird. Can't even bear my
Knickers being on :( also had some tummy ache earlier which has now passed. I know the worrying never passes but can't wait to get to 12 weeks. X


----------



## almosthere

you are almost there tho sonia!!! FX <3 =)


----------



## Jembug

I did have blood after dtd- can't remember when in my two week wait- I had lots of random spotting- and none since the positive test- fingerscrossed.

Really hope you get your bfp.
X


----------



## miss malteser

Amost - FXd that AF doesn´t come! You´re not out until she does!

Sonia - try to stop worrying! I know it´s difficult but I´m sure everything is fine. When I was in first tri I came to the conclusion that half of the little niggles and complaints that I was noticing, I probably had regularly anyway but just never noticed as I wasn´t so aware of every little thing that was happening to my body! If it makes you feel any better I had lots of pressure in my lower abdomen and period pains (sometimes quite strong and painful) everyday for weeks after getting my BFP and back ACHE doesn´t even begin to describe the pain I had in my lower back, bum and thighs. It got so bad that one day I was walking through the house and my whole body just seemed to freeze and I couldn´t take a step further. I actually had one foot in the air! I was like a statue, had to shout for DH who had to lift me up, put me on the sofa, take me to the bathroom, carry me upstairs to bed etc. It wasn´t nice but it was just due to all the stretching going on. Now I regularly suffer from back ache which is a breeze compared to those first few weeks! I also suffered from nausea everyday until 13-14 weeks and the smell of food just made me heave, but....everything is fine with LO and here I am at 26 weeks! I know it´s worrying but just think, you would probably be more worried if you weren´t having any symptoms at all!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun.
I know you're right and hope people aren't getting sick of me. Sorry if you are. X


----------



## Jembug

Of course not Sonia! X


----------



## almosthere

thats what the threads are for sonia! hehe

afm cd32 no af...still bfns :/ and worst part i think Im getting a Y.I (TMI---yeast infection ughh!! not too itchy but itchy enough down there to be the start of a Y.I and today at work i noticed duiring a bathroom break that i had a HUGE clump in my unders of super light tinted pink cm very sticky/creamy...not yeast infection like though so very confused...)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I wouldn't count yourself our yet if no AF, you could have ovulated later than you thought and it could still be implantation, mine lasted two days I think and I was convinced it was early AF. Hope it's a BFP soon x


----------



## almosthere

well i still think i am out since my longest cycle has been 34 days long and I am already on 32...so I would have to have a bfp by now anyways....ugh really hope I get an answer before June!!!


----------



## Jembug

Almost, if I'm about to have Af I get brown cm for days....I'm sure your still in! X


----------



## almosthere

yes i usually get brown not this peachy/light pink...but who knows....the last time I had a cycle past 32 days was in November...but only two cycles ago I had a 30dc so who knows! Thanks for the hope ladies!


----------



## miss malteser

Soniamillie01 said:


> Thanks hun.
> I know you're right and hope people aren't getting sick of me. Sorry if you are. X

Not at all!! Just don´t want you to worry too much or for you to think that your niggles aren´t normal! Please don´t think otherwise!


----------



## almosthere

brownish/pink spotting just once today, nothing since....assuming full flow shall start tomorrow...I just want af at this point so I can ttc again!


----------



## Jembug

Almost how can you not be testing???


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies af came VERY lightly very late last night, so on to cd2 today...really hoping I get my birthday wish, although may only be around 7dpo on my birthday so won't know until after! did buy opks, apparently target has them for 4 dollars cheaper than cvs for a 20 pack yay hahaa!


----------



## almosthere

and hey at least it is an easy cycle to count since my cd1 started june 1st =)

also, buying tickets to go visit my husbands family out of the country today since at most, I will only be 7 months along by the time we visit if I get preg. this month so that works out at least...


----------



## iow_bird

hey 
Hope you guys don't mind me popping in every so often :)
Just thought I'd let you know I got my :bfp: yesterday! Yay!!
We used preseed this month so thinking that helped. 
Hope you get your BFP next month almost x x x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah congratulations hun, great news! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well and those in the uk are enjoying the long weekend?

All ok here. Now 9 weeks 2 days, 12 weeks is fri 22 June and scan is tues 26 so think we'll properly announce then. I've been a little cheeky today - a friend gave me some gift vouchers for a baby shop in town which needed using by June 15. I wasn't going to use them but popped in there earlier with hubby and we got some really cute, plain white basic bits - some baby grows, a blanket and a hooded cardigan. I know we are still early but it felt right.

It's fathers day in the uk soon and I've ordered a daddy to be card for hubby, it's really cute. Anyone else thinking getting on? I couldn't find any in shops so got it online
https://www.funkypigeon.com/Pages/Main.aspx?search=Dad to be&country=UK 

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## miss malteser

Congrats iow!

Sonia, Def get the voucher used. Baby clothes are pretty expensive considering their size so every little helps!


----------



## Jembug

Almost really hope this is your month!!

Hey Low bird, you with me with the Feb bunch :)

Sonia, good for you buying bits. I got some size 1 Nappies that were on offer.... Feel a bit silly but I just could not help myself.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah I have seen some nappies too but going to wait and will then stock up in advance!

I'm not feeling great this evening, have a slight head ache plus feeling really groggy and fatigued. Felt sick all day and keep gaging but nothing. I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow at 8.40am so have to starve from 10 tonight. Not looking forward to it as I know how bad my ms is when stomach is empty :(

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## miss malteser

Don´t worry Sonia, it´s not that bad. I had mine last week (here we all have the test around the 25 week mark) and expected it to taste far worse. It´s sweet but not so much that it´s impossible to drink. Take something to eat as soon as it´s over with. My ms was always worst when I had an empty stomach too.

I´m not too bad but not sleeping at all. I think it´s due to a mixture of the heat and the terrible aching and cramps I´m getting in my legs at night. The other day I only managed one hour all night and the following night only four! I´m not even managing to have a siesta during the afternoon. I must look terrible!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah you poor thing. That's not good re sleep. Hope you can catch up and get some proper rest soon.

I'm having to have mine early at ten weeks as dad has diabetes and also because of higher risk because of weight. I think I have to starve throughout test until last bloods taken. Did you have to do that?


----------



## miss malteser

I couldn´t remember if I had to go without eating or not so I did just in case but had it at 7.50am so it wasn´t too bad. It wasn´t like I was waiting all day!

But definitely, you can´t eat once you have had thr drink but in my case that was only one hour. I don´t know if it´s the same in the UK or not.


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have to fast from 10pm and then have blood taken at 8.40am, I then have to have the drink and then have bloods done every 45 minutes I think, but could be wrong on the timings.

Did you results take long to come through? Think mine will be two days but they said they'd phone if any problems


----------



## Jembug

All good here! My tummy is massive, hoping it's just bloat and not because it's my third child? I'm not six weeks until Sat/Sunday!

Goodluck with your test xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Twins?


----------



## PreshFest

Sorry you haven't been feeling well sonia! Hopefully only a few more weeks until you start feeling better.

Jem, I bet your belly is due to both of those things! Your muscles are stretched, so it allows your bloat to expand more. Definitely happening to me as well!

I did a yoga/pilates class at the gym today and it felt really good! But I got major nausea halfway through and thought I was going to die. Still finished, tho. Then hurried back to work and stuffed my face. Now I need a nap!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss malteser

After any blood test here they always say that if any abnormal results are noticed you will receive a call within two days. I never got a call so I assume that the results were in when they should have been and that everything was ok.


----------



## Soniamillie01

All done. Wasn't too bad, should get call if within a certain range, if ok then won't hear


----------



## Jembug

I would cry if I was having twins.... Not the third baby, too difficult, preying it's a healthy one baby!

Happy ten weeks Sonia!
How fo you plan to announce?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah thanks hun. God that's gone quick!
I'm not sure to be honest, our families know already and those who don't will by tomorrow as my man turned 80 yesterday so is having a party and my mum can't keep quiet :)
Twelve weeks will be fri 22 but we'll wait till our 12 wk scan on tues 26.

How you feeling? X


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Hoping see a BFP soon ladies xxx

I've had brown/tan coloured cm I'm my underwear today and last night :(
Trying to keep positive, when I had my miscarriage i was already heavily bleeding by this point.
I've booked a private scan for Sunday but I'm going to the doctors on weds in the hope he will want to refer me?? Been feeling dizzy and have cramps- which I guess can be normal??
Hope your all cooking and keeping well xx


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all?
> 
> Hoping see a BFP soon ladies xxx
> 
> I've had brown/tan coloured cm I'm my underwear today and last night :(
> Trying to keep positive, when I had my miscarriage i was already heavily bleeding by this point.
> I've booked a private scan for Sunday but I'm going to the doctors on weds in the hope he will want to refer me?? Been feeling dizzy and have cramps- which I guess can be normal??
> Hope your all cooking and keeping well xx

Good luck Jem! I'm definitely hoping for the best for you. Good sign that there's no blood yet, though. Why are they making you wait until Sunday for a scan? I'm sure that seems so far away right now. Ugh. :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I had the same hun, have you bd'd at all?
Hoping you're ok x 

I'm ok. Now 10+3, next scan is June 26, seems like ages away x


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> I had the same hun, have you bd'd at all?
> Hoping you're ok x
> 
> I'm ok. Now 10+3, next scan is June 26, seems like ages away x

Sonia, my scan isn't until July 3rd!!!! AGES!! This waiting is killing me. :wacko:


----------



## Jembug

I can't get to my doctors until wednesday as I'm working, as it's not red blood I'm holding off seeing him until Wednesday. I'm sure he will refer me and I may get a scan on the NHS on Thursday/Friday.
The doctor did want to see me today but because I'm working my notice I felt I coulnt leave? But I will defo seek help of it becomes red blood.

How's your sickness going both of you? Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

If it continues hun or gets worse definitely get to your GP, I'm sure work will understand.

Presh - I'm sure it will come round quick, although I know how you feel. Mine feels like ages away.

Jem - mines been bad but has calmed down now. How about you?


----------



## Jembug

I've been feeling sick and my boobs are still very sore. And I now need lots of wees :)
So how far gone will you be presh, for your next scan x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh the wee'ing drives me crazy. I must get up 3/4 times a night.
I'm a little worries as have lost about 16lb now, since finding out. I know I have enough fluff reserves (lol) to be ok but didn't expect to lose that much.


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers that is alot! Is that through sickness or loss of apitite?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yeah I think so. I have been trying to eat healthier but I would say mainly it's the loss of appetite. I've only just got it back. I'n going to ask next week to see what they say. It seems quite common in early stages


----------



## PreshFest

I'll be 12w3d at my scan. So it's just 3 weeks away, but that seriously feels like an eternity. But, I have my midwife appt next Friday and she will try to find the heartbeat with the doppler and if she can't, then I will probably have an ultrasound right then and there. So at least I will know something next Friday. It's just still so far away and I'm going to be a nervous wreck next week :(

My sickness is still pretty light. Yesterday and today it's been stronger, but nothing major. I still went to the gym today and have been at work all day. Just trying to count myself lucky and hope for the best!

I've also lost weight, but only like 5lbs. I'm pretty small to begin with, though, so I consider that to be a lot in such a short amount of time. But I don't have much appetite and the bloat kills me. So I eat very little. I'm trying so hard to keep it healthy, but it's hard. All I want is a cheeseburger!


----------



## Soniamillie01

My appetite seems to have returned but I have to be in the mood for something, and that's normally a cheese burger lol! I've been craving veggies recently so tonight had mash with just veg, it was amazing!


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone, hope you're all well?

Sonia & Presh, can't believe how quickly it's coming round to 12 weeks for you (although you both might think it's going slow!) Not long at all to wait for scans - wish I had one to look forward too, think I'll have to get a 4d scan booked in as a birthday present to myself! Can't believe that I'm 24 weeks today, it is going scarily fast. I can remember finding out, and then it seeming to take forever for 5 weeks to pass for our first scan at 9 weeks! Yet since 12 weeks it just seems to have passed at lightning speed. My little chunk will be here before I know it, eek!!

Jem, I'm sure everything will be fine. It could just be a little bit of old blood mixing with discharge, especially if it's around the time you'd normally be due your period? Try not to stress too much about it until you've had a doc's opinion/scan. I had the bright red bleed and Seth's still in there (and certainly letting me know about it right now!!)

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Maz - I does seem quick considering we're now 10 weeks and found out at 3. That seems to have gone quick!

Wow 24 weeks. Not long to go! I saw your mobile on Facebook, very cute x


----------



## miss malteser

Things have been quiet on here for a while. Good to see everyone seems to be doing ok.

I´m now 28 weeks and starting to get a little impatient! I haven´t suffered too badly up to now apart from the ms at the beginning but I´m now having quite a bit of sciatica trouble, varicose veins are springing up on my legs, anaemia... It´s gone quickly up to now but I can see these last few months dragging! 

Also, NOBODY here likes the name we´ve chosen nor can they pronounce it! It´s Emma - hardly complicated!!! That´s one of the reasons we chose it! I wanted her to have an English name but didn´t want her to have the same problems I have with regards to people being too embarrassed to try and pronounce my name, and thought Emma was perfect. At least DH likes it too! But you should see the way people look at us or just go silent when we say her name. It used to bother me but I just ignore it now! The only problem is that everytime I see my MIL she asks me if we´ve changed our minds and the look of disappointment on her face when we say no is priceless!


----------



## mazndave

I've started with the sciatica too, sat at my desk and every time I move I get the most awful shooting pain down my bum and thigh! I suffered with it occasionally before anyway, so it's only going to get worse.

Emma is a lovely name. I suppose that's a problem when you live in another country, what we perceive as normal isn't to them. I'm sure they'll all grow to love it though and will just have to work on the pronunciation!

We're going with the name Seth, and because we're from Yorkshire, I know a lot of older people are going to associate it with Seth Armstrong from Emmerdale Farm! I'm going to buy him a flat cap to play up on it I think! We've told a few friends and family, and luckily only 1 or 2 people have turned their nose up a little so far, but I don't care if they like it. I don't necessarily like their or their childs name either, but I don't say anything and what we choose to call ours is nobody elses business!

xx


----------



## miss malteser

I read that if someone doesn´t like the name you´ve chosen, the best way to shut them up is to say "well, it´s a good job that this baby is going to be my son/daughter and not yours!" and it does seem to work!

The Seth/Emmerdale link hadn´t even occurred to me! Don´t mention it to anyone and I´m sure they won´t think of it either.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone. Havent been on this thread for a while - I'd somehow managed to unsubscribe myself! 

Hope you are all ok. Good luck for your scans Sonia and presh.

Almost - hope you are ok too and fingers crossed this is your cycle :)

I'm doing really well. I'm 24 weeks tomorrow - I can't believe how fast time is going! We've got another scan on thursday. Can't wait to see our babies again. I hope they are ok and still growing well.

Jem - hope everything is ok with you. I'm sure everything will be. You never know, you could well be following in my footsteps and carrying twins! 

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Maz - I love the name Seth :)

X


----------



## Jembug

Well I like the names Emma and Seth, not very common but isn't that what you want?

Hey babybump, do you have any names? And I dont hope it's twins not with two other children? But what ever will be will be xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies

I love both names, we like Emma but think we like Olivia (shortened to Livi) more.

Can't wait till you ladies have your little ones x


----------



## Jembug

Like Livi too!
BBH did you have bleeding or spotting then?
I had lots this morning when wiped but touch wood been fine since?
Going EPU in the morning x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jembug - I didn't personally but have been told that twin pregnancies have double the risk of bleeding at all stages. Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how you get on

X


----------



## miss malteser

I love Olivia but here the v is often pronounced as a b and it just doesn´t sound as nice! I also really liked Megan but here they pronounce it Megane as in the Renault car and everyone found it hilarious that we were thinking of calling our baby after a car. Families eh! I´m sure they´d only be happy if we gave her a Spanish name but DH´s surname is sooooo spanish (like the Spanish equivalent of the English surname Smith) and we really didn´t want her to have a very Spanish name as she is half English! 

Good luck for tomorrow Jem. I´m sure it´s nothing. early pregnancy bleeds seem to be fairly common.

x


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck tomorrow Jem!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks babybump hope...mom is in hospital since last thursday when she was rushed by ambulance-has to get her uterus and ovaries removed tomorrow morning as she has two abcesses (sorry for poor spelling!)....so very bad infection attacking her body. on top of that I have to take care of my older sister who is very disabled and am working full time so DH cannot help much but is going to the hospital with us tonight-so very stressed this cycle...probably in store for another bfn due to all this horrid stress...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - sorry to hear about your mum. Sending her well wishes x


----------



## PreshFest

That sounds awful, Almost! You definitely have your hands full right now. Better BD a lot to keep your stress level down!!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem - hope tomorrow goes well. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## almosthere

hmmm i have a feeling no dtd tonight (because we are going to the hospital at 8pm...) although we did last night and the night before so we should be good until tomorrow night =)


----------



## miss malteser

Hope your mum gets better soon Almost x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck today Gem x

Miss M - Emma is the BEST name in the whole world lol I am bias of course. But I love my name. We are going for 'different' names and screw anybody who doesn't like them!

Sonia and Presh good luck with your upcoming scans x

Almost - I hope you get that BFP x


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies...so current update...finally scheduled to go in for my follow-up ultrasound apt. to see if they saw bowl or something along the lines of a cyst or what not...so I will go in for that ultrasound Monday afternoon, then follow up with my obgyn right after...do you think they would let me get my annual that day since it is only due in a couple of months? thinking of saving money lol


----------



## miss malteser

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Miss M - Emma is the BEST name in the whole world lol I am bias of course. But I love my name. We are going for 'different' names and screw anybody who doesn't like them!

I know!!! Emma is a great name!! Lol. I think you´ve got the right attitude about everyone else´s opinions too!


----------



## Jembug

Almost sorry to read your having a rubbish time, hope things get better soon. As for your last post I have no idea what your talking about? Ha ha, I'm either being really blonde or we get it here????

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages, all good here!!!
My scan was fab, I saw a little dot and a flickering heartbeat! She dated me at 6 ish weeks and I thought I was about 6+3? So dates look good too.
Funny thing is all afternoon I have felt sooooo sick!

Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Jem!!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Glad it all went well Jem x


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers! You have only six weeks and nearly full term! Miss broody must have less? Scary! X


----------



## almosthere

it is so crazy how time flies! It is already my 10th month of ttc! Also, super excited as my opk was almost positive tonight at 4:00!! May test again tonight or just wait until tomorrow, so guessing I should be ovulating on June 18 the latest which would also be on june 18th as my cd 1 started june 1st...funny and very easy to track my cycle this time around!!! hahaha


----------



## almosthere

tonights, should be positive within the next 3 days i would hope yay!
 



Attached Files:







Spring 2012! 086.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

even darker after sitting a while... =)
 



Attached Files:







Spring 2012! 088.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PreshFest

Yay!! I bet it's positive tomorrow :)


----------



## almosthere

yes hoping its a lucky pos :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'd positive tomorrow. Get BD'ing x


----------



## almosthere

well we dtd last night but dh is not in the mood and we are having separate girls and guys nights..and he doesn't want to know the results of my opks to reduce pressure/stress on him and his buddy down there lol sooo....will we be okay if we wait until tomorrow? I mean, I technically don't O until like a day after my first pos anyways right??? hmm i want to be like come on dtd with me all weekend please and thank you!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'd say you'll be ok, we ovulated on the Friday and only dtd mon and tues, maybe Wednesday and the Sunday.


----------



## Jembug

I didn't do the deed while i was ovulating.... I did it twice on the Friday night and got a positive on the sat.... So I'm sure your still in xx


----------



## almosthere

yay thanks ladies we dtd this am, and by the way, got a pos opk late last night and again this am yayy!! I would say this am was more pos than my opk last night at 11/midnight...going to try to dtd for the next 4 days to be safe, but I think it is safe to say that Monday is going to be 1dpo, yay!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Yayayaya!! Good luck. I so hope this is it for you!


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck almost.

Happy ten weeks presh
Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah a prune presh. I'm now a lime :)

Nothing new for me really. One week off 12 weeks and a week and a bit to my scan. Hubby is getting excited and asking about kicking etc whilst I'm getting quite anxious / nervous again.


----------



## almosthere

aw don't be nervous, you and little bean will be just fine sonia!! afm think my opk already turned neg so could be ov. already ahh!! lol...already dtd this am so just a couple more times in the next few days and we should be good...just hope my ultra sound does not hurt my chances of ovulatinggg...../getting preg...could it? the internal ultrasound monday...?


----------



## Soniamillie01

It shouldn't do, there is very little risk. The probe only goes into the vagina, doesn't pass or even touch the cervix as far as I know. All the scans I've had so far have been transvaginal and been told no risk on all. I did bleed slightly after one of them but think it was due to where I'd had so many plus internals and was just residual blood x


----------



## almosthere

hmm i think the tech the first time mentioned it touches ovaries!! it stung so bad so I am very nervous for this next one..hmmm but thank you for the reassurance sonia, still can't believe how long ago you found out you were preg, 54 days already? wow!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Touches the ovaries? I think they only way they could do that would be a camera on a probe? In the uk do they do that under anaesthetic, either local or general I think but not 100% sure. One of my scans was uncomfortable but I think that was because she was moving the probe about so much to get different angles of my uterus and ovaries. 

I know. It seems like ages away as well. Can't believe we're 11+2. It's fathers day here today and I've just given hubby a daddy-to-be card from pipkin, which is what he calls our bump, and he cried. So cute x


----------



## Jembug

Agh that is cute! Shaun is at golf at the mo, so got his painted pottery which the girls did, waiting for hid arrival. And I'm aboutto cook a roast pork tea.
Have a good day everyone xx

Oh and almost, this sounds like your best month so far, really hope this is it for you xx


----------



## PreshFest

Happy 1dpo almost!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0)


----------



## almosthere

thanks, but I think I keep getting positives!! the weird thing thought, last night was a neg i think, then this am was back to a positive...uhh day 4 of pos opks i guess, will ask during ultrasound if they can tell if i have od or am about to!

also, before my ultra sound today, I already went for my annual physical at my reg. doc. and she read me my first ultra sound notes-I have an extra small left ovary and possibly a growth/mass so either a cyst possibly could be there or a bowl, will update you all tonight....hoping it is nothing OR the solution to my possible infertility. on the bright side...dtd last night-super wet, so maybe I did O....=)


----------



## PreshFest

Freaking. Out. Just went to the restroom and had MAJOR CM and it was tinged with blood. Very mucous plug looking :( I have a call into the midwife and waiting for a call back.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Was it tinged alot? I don't know what mucus plug looks like so can't really comment. I have too had cm tinged but not lots.

Hoping all is ok hun. Keep us informed x

Presh - Hope the apt goes ok x


----------



## PreshFest

There was red blood in it. Not a lot, but it was definitely there. It looks like a lot of snot. Like a loogie with blood streaked in it. JUST what it looked like before I had my daughter, just smaller.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah ok. Did the midwife give an indication of how long she be before calling back?


----------



## PreshFest

they said 15 mins and that's exactly how long it's been. Supposed to call back after 20 if I don't hear from them tho.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ok let us know x


----------



## Jembug

Oh my goodness Presh! Keep positive, waiting for your reply xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Double post


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hope all is ok Presh x

Good luck Almost x


----------



## almosthere

Gl presh I'm praying for u and little been! Afm got ultrasound waiting for sec apt and its been almost an hour wait I'm about to go complain now! Ughh


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - did they give you any results from scan? Hope it wasn't too bad x


----------



## PreshFest

In the waiting room for u/s right now. I'm going to barf.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Big hugs hun x


----------



## Jembug

Good luck for both of you xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Everything appears fine... Baby measured two days ahead with good heartbeat. I'm in shock. I thought for sure it was over.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news hun. So pleased xxxx


----------



## Jembug

Pheww! Little monkey xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Great news Presh x


----------



## PreshFest

I have a subchorionic hemmorage I guess... Not sure exactly what that means, but I can't have sex until 19 weeks.. I'll have cramping and bleeding guaranteed so that is going to freak me out. Ugh. Such bad luck I have.


----------



## almosthere

aw yay presh glad to hear the good news! 

afm I have a cyst, but compared to last cycle's ultrasound, it shrunk greatly and will not be an issue! This explains my current infertility at least, as she says it prevents pregnancy as it was right on my left ovary. Also explains a couple cycles ago-my horrid week of sharp pain/cramping...Not sure if I am ovulating yet/this cycle, but did get several pos opk's but not today, so either I did not ov at all, OR I already ovulated...-she said I def. did not ov today based on the size of the cyst-she said it would be larger..hmmm...so bittersweet news...also had my annual, and she mentioned clomid as an option to start in Sept. but mentioned clomid can cause my issue of growing a cyst again, ugh. In the meantime, DH has a "goodie bag" where he get's to put his sperm and bring it up for an analysis. So glad he is the one being tested and not me for once-gives me a break!!! anyway rambling on...hoping to have a good 23rd birthday this saturday and just enjoy myself since I am most likely out due to the cyst...hmmm


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi almost - sorry to hear that but it sounds positive that it is smaller. Did they say if they can treat it? Does that mean you only ovulate from the one side or both but with more pain due to the cyst hence the cramping? Could she not tell you if you ovulated from the other side? Sorry so many questions


I hope you're ok. I know it's not easy but from what I understand cysts are treatable and many people go on to have lots of babies - my sister on law has a cyst the size of a small walnut and she has had 6 kids! Is hubby ok with the testing? The clomid sounds like a good option and should help bring on ovulation.
Could you try the Angus cactus stuff in the meantime? I may have got the name wrong but I believe it is natures natural clomid?


----------



## almosthere

hmm, so my obgyn is good but she is kinda wishy washy with giving me answers...nothing clear cut haha...slightly bitchy idk. So she told me I have not been ovulating since this cycst has been here. She said I got the cycst due to ovulation and that if a body has a cyst on the ovary it makes my body think i'm pregnant...so that was very interesting. But she said it needs no treatment since they saw the size has decreased and it is almost completely gone-she could even feel it inside of me b.c i am so tiny! 

As far as DH he is totally fine with doing the testing-only downside is no dtd 2-4 days before giving the sample. So since it is my birthday weekend and all, and I am about 2 weeks away from af, we are going to get tests done next friday as oppose to this friday which is okay, because we have until September until I need to do any further testing/get on clomid anyway.


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> hmm, so my obgyn is good but she is kinda wishy washy with giving me answers...nothing clear cut haha...slightly bitchy idk. So she told me I have not been ovulating since this cycst has been here. She said I got the cycst due to ovulation and that if a body has a cyst on the ovary it makes my body think i'm pregnant...so that was very interesting. But she said it needs no treatment since they saw the size has decreased and it is almost completely gone-she could even feel it inside of me b.c i am so tiny!
> 
> As far as DH he is totally fine with doing the testing-only downside is no dtd 2-4 days before giving the sample. So since it is my birthday weekend and all, and I am about 2 weeks away from af, we are going to get tests done next friday as oppose to this friday which is okay, because we have until September until I need to do any further testing/get on clomid anyway.

Sounds like you are starting to get some answers at least!! And I think you'll be ok with not dtd for a few days lol. I can't dtd for at LEAST 9 more weeks. I can't exercise, do housework or anything. Boohoo.


----------



## almosthere

oh that is right, i read that-that stinks presh!

I am truly horrible, I go crazy if I even take 1 day off from dtd, i think i drive dh crazy, he probably wants to scream - give me a break! lol But hey I am young and always ready for a nice night in bed ;) We def dtd enough to get preg, so idk what is going on!! arghh-nervous to start clomid in sept....dh really wanted to wait until the full year, or else my obgyn prob would have let me start right away-although she seems nervous to put me on it due to my already cyst producing ovary :/


----------



## PreshFest

You should get a cyst every time you ovulate. When the egg is released from the ovary, it sheds its outer lining and it sticks to the ovary. If you become pregnant, that cyct releases progesterone and is what keeps the baby alive until 9-12 weeks when the placenta starts to take over. It's called a corpus luteum cyst...


----------



## miss malteser

Glad to hear that you´re getting some answers Almost and that at the moment no treatment seems to be required. Without wanting to sound patronizing I think it´s brilliant how you´re always so positive about TTC! Other people would have got really down about this whole cyst stuff but you just seem to get on with things and look forward to next month! 

I have never used OPKs so don´t know how they work but how could you get positive ones if you weren´t ovulating??


----------



## almosthere

thanks miss mal...that means a lot! and I am wondering the same about ovulation-I refuse to believe what the doctor says I think I may still have a small shot for this cycle here.....like I said, my obgyn gives confusing responses sometimes-so perhaps she means I did not ovulate when the cyst was larger, but now that is it almost gone, that I can start ovulating again? If I was still unable to ovulate this or at least next cycle, I would assume she would have given me some kind of medication or something....


----------



## almosthere

thanks presh-I researched and see there are so many dif. types of cysts.and some are just safe natural and normal, so not sure which I had....but it must be a safe one since I need no medication


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is ok?

Not much new for me really. I think I may have a urinary infection so am off to the doctors this morning. I just have generally pressure-like pain when I pee and my urine is also quite cloudy. Will see what they say.

Feeling very nervous as I approach 12 weeks, was kind of hoping I would be booked in to see the midwife as opposed to my GP thinking she may use the doppler, but don't think the doctor will do one! Feeling very emotional today, at work and have cried twice already! Have a lot going on at work at the moment, to cut a very long story short my boss has taken a dislike to me following a massive national event that I managed, at the end of which our CEO brought me on stage to thank me in front of 500 guests. She took an instance dislike of it, and then since then she has been overly critical of everything I do. Don't get me wrong I know I am not perfect, but I know I am good at my job and she is just bearing a grudge because of it. She also has said to others that she feels I and another colleage, same level as me, do not respect her in her position - we don't because she does nothing and expects us to do it all! The way she speaks to me is horrendous, especially in front of people making out I am basically imcompetent! I am going to have to say something! I was up at 4.30am in the week worrying about something she hadn't done and was trying to blame on me. If she carries on I will just get signed off from work!

Presh - how are you following the scan etc?

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry you're having a hard time Sonia. Sounds like she is jealous of you! jealousy is a hideous thing :( Can you put in a complaint to HR about her?

As for a doppler I didn't get to hear either of my babies HB's until 24 week MW appt. I know some in the UK hear it at 16 weeks but I think it depends on your area. The smaller the baby the harder it is to hear HB which is why the health professionals don't like to do it early in case they don't find it and worry the parents unduly. Could you buy a doppler? I know Toys R us sell them x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, I have spoken to HR before, in confidence but it didn't stay that way and the CEO confronted her about it, and it was then HELL! My whole team were treading on egg shells all the time. Not sure what I am going to do, but if it carries on I will explode.

GP confirmed a UTI, she doesn't want to give me antibiotics as I am allergic to the safest ones and I would prefer not to take anything else, so on lots of cranberry juice and water. I did have one when I went into hospital but it shifted before I came home so she is hoping that it will settle, but wants me to be tested every 4 - 6 weeks to ensure it doesn't flair up. She has asked my midwife to retest on Tuesday when I go for my scan.

I have a doppler but to be honest it isn't very good, the reviews online are shocking so didn't expect to hear anything anyway, plus still too early according to packaging. I only paid £1 for it so not much to lose I thought. Will maybe see what price the other ones are.

How are things with you? x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I can't believe you are 12 weeks pretty much already! It goes so quickly. Ah man, that sucks about the UTI. And I hate cranberry juice lol So glad I'm not having to drink that. YUK. Bless you. How are you feeling?

All good here. Bit of a sore back and ribs at times but still managing to get down the gym twice a week for a workout. Bump is huge and baby is very active and always sticking her foot out of my side lol Although weirdly she is measuring two weeks behind even though I am as big as I was at 38 weeks with my son!!?? He always measured bang on. I have my 35 week MW check on weds and will be booked in for my homebirth :D Now I just have to buy a pool x


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Not much new for me really. I think I may have a urinary infection so am off to the doctors this morning. I just have generally pressure-like pain when I pee and my urine is also quite cloudy. Will see what they say.
> 
> Feeling very nervous as I approach 12 weeks, was kind of hoping I would be booked in to see the midwife as opposed to my GP thinking she may use the doppler, but don't think the doctor will do one! Feeling very emotional today, at work and have cried twice already! Have a lot going on at work at the moment, to cut a very long story short my boss has taken a dislike to me following a massive national event that I managed, at the end of which our CEO brought me on stage to thank me in front of 500 guests. She took an instance dislike of it, and then since then she has been overly critical of everything I do. Don't get me wrong I know I am not perfect, but I know I am good at my job and she is just bearing a grudge because of it. She also has said to others that she feels I and another colleage, same level as me, do not respect her in her position - we don't because she does nothing and expects us to do it all! The way she speaks to me is horrendous, especially in front of people making out I am basically imcompetent! I am going to have to say something! I was up at 4.30am in the week worrying about something she hadn't done and was trying to blame on me. If she carries on I will just get signed off from work!
> 
> Presh - how are you following the scan etc?
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

Jeez Sonia! Why can't everything just be stress-free during pregnancy!!! UGH! I hope everything works itself out soon and you can relax.

I'm doing fine since the scan. I had cramping all day on tuesday, but none since. And still no bleeding. So that's kind of odd, I think. I'm really hoping it means that it's already starting to fix itself, but you never know....


----------



## Soniamillie01

Presh - ah that is good news re: no bleeding, did they say it would continue? Hope it stays away for you.

I am ok, just a little hacked off with it all. I worked my arse off everyday, do 9+ hour days, work evenings and weekends when needed, and feel I do more than most, but it is not enough! I am going to say something but need to calm down first! Just feel she is picking on me!

Emz - 35 weeks, wow that has gone fast! A home birth sounds lovely, I'm not allowed to delivery at home due to risk, mainly being weight, but definitely want a water birth.

Generally I feel ok, bit tired and seem to be having what I assume is round ligament pain. x


----------



## PreshFest

There is no telling what's going on, really. No bleeding doesn't necessarily mean anything. Or it could mean that it's already started to heal itself.

I'm actually on hold now with a doctors office. I might try to switch for a while so I can get this thing monitored OFTEN. I need it for my peace of mind. I know there's nothing that can be done about this, but the only thing more stressful than knowing your baby is in danger is WAITING around to find out if it's getting better or not!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Best to try and find out hun! Hope and preying all is ok.

Well I've made it to 12 weeks. Had a tough evening with this uti last night, just really bad back ache, cramping and also two or three bright red blood spots when wiping, although I don't think from vagina. I'm hoping it will improve today as drunk so much yesterday and plan to again today. Roll on Tuesday for my scan, hope to hear that all is ok x


----------



## almosthere

bump!

hoping all are well...tested today even though I am prob only around 6dpo! but it is my birthday so there was that magical wishful thinking and hoping! bfn of course, which means off to celebrate with some drinks-i need and deserve it! my prayers are with you and your l.o presh! and yay to sonia for your 12month mark!!


----------



## PreshFest

I heard the heartbeat with the Doppler yesterday!! So amazing. I also made an appt with a doctor for this Wednesday to get a second opinion and to get monitored more. My
Midwife did say yesterday that she would think that the clot has started to resolve since I still don't have cramping or bleeding :). But can't be sure until I get another u/s.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah presh, I so want to hear mine! If all goes ok Tuesday will buy one!

Almosthere - happy birthday! Hope you have a fab day x


----------



## Elz

Happy birthday for yesterday Almost! Hope everyone else is well! :) x


----------



## Jembug

Happy birthday almost!

Elz, how are you doing?

Sonia hope you have had a good weekend away from work! And your feeling better!

How lovely Presh, how Long did it take you to find the heartbeat?

I'm feeling a bit nervous for this week. Going by my LMP I should be nine weeks today and I started bleeding at 9+2 when I had my miscarriage.
Anyways, I can't control what's going to happen so I have to think positive!
Atleast I've been lucky to have seen the heartbeat already! And I'm putting myself at 8 weeks today by ovulation and that early scan.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Jem

I am well thanks, trying to flush this urine infection out which I thought I was on top of yesterday but back with a vengeance today. Upped the fluids so sure that will help.
My next scan is Tuesday at 9am, excited and anxious all rolled into one. Steve is coming too and is very excited. We may pop to babies r us afterwards :) think he may be more excited about that actually lol!

Sorry to hear you're feeling nervous, hope it passes soon, I'm hoping all will be ok for you x


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> Happy birthday almost!
> 
> Elz, how are you doing?
> 
> Sonia hope you have had a good weekend away from work! And your feeling better!
> 
> How lovely Presh, how Long did it take you to find the heartbeat?
> 
> I'm feeling a bit nervous for this week. Going by my LMP I should be nine weeks today and I started bleeding at 9+2 when I had my miscarriage.
> Anyways, I can't control what's going to happen so I have to think positive!
> Atleast I've been lucky to have seen the heartbeat already! And I'm putting myself at 8 weeks today by ovulation and that early scan.
> 
> Hope your all well xxx

My midwife found it within about 5 seconds!


----------



## Jembug

Agh that good! Our midwife here don't look until 16 weeks!
Ive still not had my booking appointment through! So rubbish, with my girls I booked in with my midwife at the doctors but now I have to go to the hospital!
The good thing is I've requested the midwife at my doctors to do my booking- I don't see the point in seeing a midwife who doesnt know me! (my midwife is the same as I had with both my girls) 
Something tells me at this rate I wont be getting my scan until well over 12 weeks? X


----------



## almosthere

just spotted almost bright red blood after sex....not the usual pink...kind of scaring me....but perhaps it is the cyst leaving my body as I know cysts are liquid filled...hmm not sure but feeling totally out...a bfn today although super early testing days...


----------



## almosthere

and of course well and healthy wishes to all :)


----------



## Elz

IB Almost??

I'm officially 4 days late. I tested on Friday- BFN. Tested this morning- BFN. I'm not 100% on when I ovulated so I could be late because I ovulated later than usual, but it's really bugging me now! Especially as there's no sign of AF. I was convinced AF had shown up when I was at work, but there was nothing when I went to the bathroom. I've been getting cramps too as if she's about to show, but nothing! Being late is so much more irritating than being early!! lol 

I'm planning on booking a holiday over the summer so that will take my mind off TTC for a while! Hope everyone else had a good weekend :) x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed Elz!

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow at 9am, I'll be 12+4. I'm nervous, excited and anxious all rolled into one. Work was really dragging today and I was just sat there thinking the worse so I decided to take some of the time I'm owed and finished at half twelve. I spent the afternoon with my mum, I just had this urge to be with her. We went for a long walk with her dog and she put my mind at rest a little. We then went to babies r us and I have to say I was quite disappointed.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Elz.

Sonia, baby's r us is rubbish. If you're not too far away I'd suggest Kiddicare in Peterborough. Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, Steve's parents live near there so might give it a try x


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck for Tomoz, don't forget to update on here! You planning on announcing on Facebook?
I like kiddie care.... Mothercare have a sale on.... Lots off all the bedding, cots, I didn't notice the newborn clothes though?

Goodluck Elz

Ive had some brown spotting but I told to expect more blood at my scan, so I'm hoping it's just that? Typical it happens on my 'nervous' week!

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope you're ok Jem x

I'm not sure about facebook. I will probably message those who I want to know before a general facebook announcement and will block people from it who I don't really want knowing. I'm contemplating coming off it anyhow.

I've been asleep since I got in, ops, and now thinking restless night ahead!


----------



## Jembug

I've just done two and a half hours of ironing! What fun!
So so so tired and I'm back working a night shift on weds, not sure how I'm going to cope after two and a half weeks off :( x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh my ironing pile is huge! I haven't even thought about tackling it!
I think I have a migraine coming on so going to grab a late bite to eat and then try to get some zzz's. Will update tomorrow.

Hope the spotting stops x


----------



## almosthere

hahaha ironing sucks doesnt it!!!

afm, doubt it was ib, I always spot unfortunately...and this time really scared me-so damn bloody!!! I am sure it is just af on her way....think she is due this coming sat/sun/or mon...


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Almost x

Sonia how did it go?? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies. Scan went well, pipkin wouldn't keep still, was rolling all over the place. Measured a little ahead so date now jan 2! Had DS test but got to wait on bloods to get scoring. Will post a pic as soon as I can get online properly. 

Xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yay for a growing little bubba. A new Years day baby perhaps :D Glad it went well x


----------



## Elz

Glad your scan went well Sonia!
And boo for the witch Almost!!

AF showed up over night...5 days late! So now I'm on CD1 of cycle 11. Here we go again!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies.

Sorry AF got you x


----------



## Jembug

Yay Sonia, so pleased for you and glad the dates corrected itself :)

On the the next cycle Elz, fingers crossed.

Almost are you still in? Xx


----------



## almosthere

Saw the pic on FB sonia, beautiful!!!!

and afm brown spotting in undies today then peed hours later, wiped, and red...so yes I am now onto my 11th month of ttc once af finishes up-not full flow yet, but any day now and came super early than what I expected as I am only cd26 and had a someone late O.

...dtd will not start back up til July 1st I am sure....so now DH is going to drop off sperm for analysis friday and will get results sometime next week I would imagine....


----------



## PreshFest

I'm so sorry, almost! I really hope you guys can get some answers soon. This must be so hard :( :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

it is not easy, get's harder and harder every cycle...


----------



## Soniamillie01

This is going to sound silly and you'll probably laugh and I am sure it is completely coincidental but a friend who feel a few months ago told me that once you've dtd and hips on a pillow and all that, really work you pelvic floor muscles and pull them inwards, as of trying to pull those swimmers in deeper. Coincidental I am sure !


----------



## Jembug

How rubbish almost! Hope your ok?
Hopefully you will have any idea of what's going on next week.
Strange question and hopefully it doesn't come across the wrong way?
Are you hoping something may show up in the tests? I guess if something showed you can go forward...? 
I've read that it takes the average couple to conceive 6 months to a year- which your still under.

Really hope you get some answers soon, sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## almosthere

of course I do not want to see anything negative on the analysis...BUT if something is wrong, then it would be fantastic to get news sooner than later. And yes my 12 month mark is not until Sept. 11th, but it just feels so close!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Ladies
So here is my little pipkin from yesterday for those of you who haven't seen it on facebook x
 



Attached Files:







Sonia.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Awwwww hello little baby :D x

Elz, sorry AF got you. Good luck for next cycle x

Almost, really hope you get that BFP soon hun x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies, check this link out, it shows a delivery through an MRI scanner to show what happens. Surprised at how late baby enters the birthing canal ...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2165369/Babys-birth-captured-MRI-movie-time.html


----------



## PreshFest

It is very late, Sonia! And trust me, you can tell when it happens. The only way I can describe that feeling is to say it was the 'fullest' I've ever felt in my life! Such a strange feeling. Oh...would you like to know the BEST feeling part of the whole birth process? This totally shocked me. So after I gave birth, all was fine and dandy. I didn't have any drugs and it was shockingly painless. But the afterbirth...once that came out I yelled, 'OH MY GOD!!' just because once it was out it was the greatest feeling ever. I can't explain it at all, but holy smokes! It's like I was free or something!! It was so funny.


----------



## PreshFest

So I had the appt with the doc today and they couldn't find the hemorrhage!!! YAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAY!! So chances are it's resolving and it too small to detect on ultrasound or it's already completely gone. I'm so excited! And hubby is too as I'm now off of pelvic rest ;-)
 



Attached Files:







Bumper.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soniamillie01

Great news presh! Lovely pic too x


----------



## Jembug

Lovely lovely scan photos ladies :)

So glad your ok Presh, must be a relief!

No news here, I'm on my first night shift for two and a half weeks, not sure how I'm going to cope?
Xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Great news Presh. Love the photo x


----------



## almosthere

beautiful photos ladies....afm, af came tonight...


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> beautiful photos ladies....afm, af came tonight...

So sorry, Almost :cry: I really hope you guys get some answers with this testing! Once you do...BAM! You'll be pregnant!! :)


----------



## miss malteser

Sorry I´ve been awol for a while. I went back home for just over a week because from now on most airlines won´t let me fly and I don´t want to be flying back with a tiny baby either so probably won´t be home until christmas now!

Sorry AF arrived Almost and Elz. I really hope you get some answers soon Almost. 

Presh, glad to see everything is going so well for you!

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss M - hope you are well? Can't believe you only have a handful of weeks to go x


----------



## miss malteser

Soniamillie01 said:


> Miss M - hope you are well? Can't believe you only have a handful of weeks to go x

I know! It´s gone so quickly! I need to get my bag sorted this week! Got a phone call to say that the pram and cot have arrived this morning so it´s all becoming very real now.

I´m not too bad. I´m not sleeping much at all, a bit uncomfortable and breathless which isn´t helped by the heat here but all in all I shouldn´t complain. I don´t want her to arrive before she´s ready but I am looking forward to the pregnancy being over now!


----------



## miss malteser

Double post


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies-dh dropped off his cup friday! lol I called today and am waiting to hear back to see if results came in-if they did, the doctor will need to look them over and tell me what is going on-really nervous!!


----------



## almosthere

on a bright note, ordered lots online yesterday-opks, preg. tests, and more preseed...yup, went through it very quickly, haha. So should be comming in the mail by Saturday or Monday...right i time to start opking!

hope all are well...


----------



## almosthere

tests came back very abnormal, have to set up dh with urologist, do another sperm analysis, and see a fertility specialst...we think this is the problem..just some details I got...his motility was half what it should be and the amount was half to less than half...trying to hold it together, all by myself at home really upset....assuming ivf will be needed...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey hun. Sorry to hear that. Wait until you've seen the specialist as it may not mean IVF just yet. Does your hubby know yet? 

Big hugs x


----------



## almosthere

he does i called him at work although I prob should have waited...he sees my cry about not being pregnant so often, that I think he may now want to put the blame on himself but I told him it is out of our control....the FS was called today, they said they will send me packets in the mail about IVF and one other method...his sperm count was 11mil instead of 20/30 mil and his mobility was 15 instead of the normal 30....


----------



## Jembug

Oh almost I'm so sorry for you both. I'm not sure what I can say as I don't kno anything about these situations.
I hope your OH is ok, and you can get through this together and there is always a chance thing will happen naturally!

My friend was trying for 3 and a half years and was litrally about to go through IVF when she fell pregnant naturally.

Sending you lots of hugs, stay strong xxxxxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Remember, I know it is easy to say but it only takes 1 lucky swimmer to get through, that one will make it very soon. X


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies...I am trying to stay strong even though from what I have learned....to get preg naturally our chances are now cut in half...then there is my still irregular periods...on a bright note...off to get my hair cut!! =)


----------



## mazndave

Almost honey, sorry to hear that the results weren't good. I know it must feel like the most awful news, but at least now you have some answers and can start moving forward, you will be able to get any extra help you need and it WILL happen.

My workmate tried for over 3 years before finding out that she couldn't conceive naturally, she fell pregnant on her first round of IVF and is now due in 5 weeks. Never give up hope, he seems to have reduced fertility rather than none at all, so with my (admittedly limited!) knowledge, I can't see any reason why you won't get to have your little bubba!! We're all rooting for you :hugs:

Hope everyone else is really well? xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sorry to hear this news Almost. At least you are finally getting answers which means you will get help if you need it x x


----------



## PreshFest

So sorry Almost! Glad you have answers, though. I have two friends that are currently pregnant from IVF right now (one with twins!) and two more that are doing IVF next month. It will still happen for you guys!! IVF is a wonderful thing!

And I know you're going to hear these stories all over the place now, but another friend of mine had IVF set up for January a few years ago and ended up getting pregnant on her own the month before. And her hubs was the one with the issue.....so it CAN happen. Stay strong and don't give up! I do feel bad for your hubby, though. I'm sure this is really hard on him.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies-so many appointments to be made, it is pretty overwhelming! And lots of faxing over medical information/results from us both to specialists so they can view and take them into account before setting up a plan...

I agree DH is now more stressed/upset than ever, and I am hoping he can talk to me when he needs to. He is the kind of guy who only hints his emotions and has trouble talking about them-I think he thinks he needs to be all tough and keep them inside but I think he needs to just let them all out!! haha

anywho-we are off to a mini vaca meeting up with my parents and sister-have to avoid the hot tub since DH is going to have another sperm analysis done-but we have been avoiding hot tubs anyways during ttc... hope all are well will be back on here Monday


----------



## Elz

Sorry to hear that Almost, but hopefully you can start getting answers. I strongly believe that you'll conceive naturally though! Good luck x


----------



## PreshFest

How are you holding up, Almost? I hope you and hubs are doing ok.... :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

I am okay, just trying to not think the worst...DH got the day off to see the FS with me next tuesday so that means a lot to me, very happy we can go asap....that was the soonest they could get us in-they are a very busy office! We would have had to wait til mid august if DH's work said no to him taking the day off. So anywho, off to the FS next tues, but this friday dh has his annual physical then off to the urologist for male fertility testing. We are winging his next sperm analysis...think of doing it next tuesday before seeing the FS since it is in the same area, but not sure....if I get pos opks around then, we dont want to be restricted with sex to ttc...our 5th year wed. anniversary is coming up...af is due right before, or the day after...fx this is our lucky cycle!!!


----------



## miss malteser

It sounds like things are moving pretty fast for you Almost. In the UK I´m sure you´d have to wait months for all that testing to be done!

I´m now 32 weeks and up to now have been pretty calm about the actual going into labour part of pregnancy. I thought I would be far more nervous but I´ve been so calm that I haven´t even got my bag prepared yet (much to my MILs annoyance!) UNTIL TODAY! I´ve recently finished my antenatal classes and realised that the only pain relief we have been told about is the epidural. I just assumed that other forms of pain relief would be available but after doing some research on the internet it looks like we don´t even have gas and air available to us over here! It seems to be an epidural or nothing!! I am suddenly terrified!! I was hoping not to have an epidural but the thought of no other pain relief at all is pretty scary.

Do any of you other pregnant ladies write on threads dedicated to other mums to be due in the same month as you? I did often look at a Sept mums thread but didn´t post very often as there was one girl who drove me crazy who, according to her posts, seemed to have a life similar to a particularly unrealistic episode of a soap opera. She has had every problem known to man during her pregnancy, her son was recently almost kidnapped, she randomly discovered that she had a pulmonary embolism a few weeks back, her GT tests lasted 24 hours instead of a couple of hours like everyone else....just completey unbelievable half of the time but the majority of us just ended up ignoring her although it was very clear that she was driving everyone mad with her made up daily tales of woe. Anyway, it got to be too much for one girl who wrote an awful post full of abuse to this particular girl and told her to jump of a cliff!! Needless to say the thread has been closed. I´m so glad you girls are all sane as this is the only thread I ever read now!


----------



## Jembug

Hi Almost so glad things are on the move. Keep posting here because I can't wait to reas that your pregnant :)

So is there no September group at all, i did giggle. I post on there rarely, there is so Manu of us you kind of get forgotten!
And I loved my last Feb 2011 group. And this one of course!

No pain relief, eeek. Where do you live?
I had gas and air and if I'm honest it didn't help. It was just something to focus my attention on. I found walking around in circles, imagining my baby helped millions. With my first I just laid on the bed but I found walking about for as long ad I could helped.

Apart from your oh's hand could you not get something to squeeze? Just something to do whilst your getting through the contraction?

I had a spinal with my first, was being prepared for a c section and I had forceps delivery. I must say I was just amazed with myself giving birth the second time on gas and air, because I had no choice first time. I'm aiming for gas and air for this one.

My scan is next Thursday, really hope all is ok?

Hope your all doing well, xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Miss M, try not to stress about the birth too much! I had my DD with no pain relief whatsoever and it was totally fine. There was never even a point where I wish I had and epi or gas/air. So you never know how you're body will handle it! My best advice is to just surrender to it and let your body do it's thing. If you fight it, it's hurts more, so just relax and let your body do what it knows how to do!


----------



## Soniamillie01

No pain relief, where are you miss m?

I post on the January jelly beans board, all the ladies are lovely but we did have one lady early on that turns out she was lying about being pregnant and posting other peoples scan pics etc


----------



## Jembug

Maybe I should check our the January mummies, my midwife said 28th Jan? X


----------



## mazndave

I'm glad that you're getting to see someone so quickly Almost, it must be awful to have to wait a long time. Fingers crossed that you're one of the ones that fall naturally before any treatment startsthough - would be an amazing wedding anniversary gift for you and your husband! You seem a very strong person though, and I have no doubt in my mind that you WILL be having your little bubba soon however it happens.

MissM, not long left for you at all!! I wouldn't like the sound of no pain relief either! As a first timer it's very daunting isn't it, not knowing how bad it will actually be. I want to avoid an epidural as far as possible, but will be willing to use other things available and would definitely want gas and air!!

How's it going on the name front? Have you decided on Emma or still trying to choose?

Jem, good luck for your scan next week, time seems to be passing very quickly for everyone. Can't believe your 15 weeks tomorrow Sonia, do you feel like it's sped up a bit or do you feel like it's dragging? Not far of halfway there, and you'll be able to find out what you're having in a week if you wanted too!! I know Sadie (Miss Broody) is due on Sunday, which is mad, and without going and looking back at her ticker, Emz must be about ready too!

As for me, can't believe I'm less than 9 weeks away from being classed full term! I'm working up to 37 weeks, so after this one I only have 8 weeks left. Wow, can't wait to finish!! Ihave my GTT to contend with on Thursday though, urgh not looking forward to that one!

We've almost got our nursery finished too, just waiting for furniture coming on Friday, needsome curtains, and then it's just the finishing touches to make it look 'cosy'. Some of you might have seen my pics on facebook, but here's a link if you fancy a quick nosy!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1087007-nursery-almost-finished.html

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I cannot believe it either, in 5 weeks I'll be half way and that is scary!
I seemed to go quick but has now slowed but think that is because it seems so long till be 20 week scan - aug 22! We will be finding out but do tempted to have a private scan to find out, I'm inpatient!

Love your nursery! 

Jem - definitely come join us, it's in discussions I think called January Jelly beans! Warning : the thread moves fast! Be lovely to see you there x


----------



## Jembug

Agh maz it looks amazing! Love that unit, is it from ikea? Love it all.
This baby will get Demi's room and my girls will share. Demi's room freshly decorated with zoo animals and matching curtains, etc. I will miss not have a room to decorate... Unless we win the lotto and we can up grade our three bed house?

What is GTT? 
How are you feeling Sonia? Your pregnancy has defo sped up for me!

Presh I felt my second baby at 14 weeks... But I was on holiday, laying down resting, so no distractions.
Hope your little girls is better now xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm ok, although struggling with the constant tiredness and on off sickness which is back. Waiting for this glorious second trimester to arrive. I feel so bad as earlier I thought To myself not sure for how much longer I can do with feeling like this.

GTT is the glucose tolerance test


----------



## mazndave

I wanted an early gender scan too Sonia, but I would honestly say don't bother! I was so impatient to find out sooner but resisted, and once I got to 20 weeks and had my scan, those 4 extra weeks I'd had to wait felt like nothing. I'd say save the money and spend it on a 3d scan instead, it's amazing to see it looking like a real baby rather than a grainy black and white silhouette! Sorry you're still feeling rough as well, I know that I've been very lucky with this pregnancy and I'm gratetful for that!

We're so proud of our nursery, can't stop going in there just to have a look at it! We're already thinking about when we may have baby no.2, and it makes me a little sad that I won't be doing another nursery unless we've moved. A lottery win would be nice for us too Jem! And yes unit's from Ikea, can't really tell on the pic but it's white gloss (which the rest of the furniture will be) and we've put colour changing downlights in the 2 squares without boxes. Thought it'd be nice for Seth to sit and watch!

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

We should do a lotto syndicate! X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Guten abend ladies,

Miss M you might be ok without pain relief. Could you try water? Personally I loved gas and air :D 

Jem, good luck with your scan hun x

Sonia, you're pregnancy is whizzing by. I echo what MnD says about the gender. The later you leave it the more accurate they are likely to be. We had no intention of finding out but I cracked at 26 week 4D scan (gender determination was part of the package if you wanted it). 

MnD I love Seth's nursery. It's lovely. I love his name too :)

AFM - We are now 2 and a half weeks away from D day and decided we better get the kids rooms sorted LOL Kai has all new furniture and getting new carpet. Baby needs her wall painted but we had new furniture when Kai was a year old (he only used it until 16 mths) so she just needs the decor doing. MISSIONS.

I have been booked in for my homebirth and really need to get a pool. I am soooooo not prepared like I was last time. I haven't even packed my hospital bag yet (just in case). Must do that this weekend. I have washed all our baby clothes though and crib is now down from the loft. Will have to get the car seat and travel system down soon. Eeeek

x x


----------



## Jembug

Wow a home birth! My step mum had all four of hers at home and it all went perfect!
My husband would not let me have a birth at home, just in case... Dont think he gets that any sign of trouble and your sent to hospital!
My husband doesn't do seeing me in pain... Even though I'm as quiet as a mouse, I could never scream because I'm sure he would have a heart attack! Lol
He missed out on Isla's birth because he was going to faint! Ha ha xx


----------



## miss malteser

Sonia and Jem - I´m in Spain so it´s not like I´m in some under developed country where things like gas and air wouldn´t be available. It´s weird because with regards to medical stuff, pregnancy related or not, everything else over here is pretty much the same as in the UK. I know I might be fine without gas and air, etc. but it´s just a bit scary knowing that even if I´m really suffering there´ll be nothing that I can do apart from have an epidural. 

I found out yesterday that nappy sacks don´t exist here either. Ewwww!

Maz - we´re sticking with Emma and learning to put up with the weird looks and mispronunciations when we tell people! Your nursery looks lovely by the way! You are so prepared! We only picked up our cot this weekend and have still to put it up.

Emz - only 2 weeks to go!!!!! That has gone so quickly!!


----------



## MissBroody

hi everyone!

I haven't written on this thread in soo long! I hope everyone is doing ok? 
Almost - i'm sorry to hear about that, but I'm verry optimistic about you conceiving natually! Like someone else said, your OH's swimmers are not redundant, just half how they should be - so it may just take a teensy while longer - but I know for sure you will have your baby very soon :flower: Keep us updated.

How are the pregnancies going? Emz not long til you meet your little girl!

I'm 3 days away from my due date and no signs. Feeling a bit fed up - my first son was a day old by now haha. 

Take care eveyone. I hope next time I get chance to log in it will be with baby news. 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

wow missbroody-amazing-3 DAYS!!!! hoping for pictures..and wishing you and baby health and wellness and a smooth birth! =)


----------



## almosthere

afm still no pos opk...cd16....going to be a late O I am feeling....


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya ladies I hope you are all doing well:) i am sorry I havent posted for a while- i just needed time out and get my body relaxed- we took a month off ttc had a lovely holiday in Greece, and I went to the gym and lost a few pounds.... feeling happy, relaxed and great! :) 
Well i think time out may have worked and may have just got our first BFP!? I testd two days ago and bfn - i think im around 12dpo now but cant really be sure as i have irregular cycles etc. Well this morning i went to the loo fmu and went quickly so I didnt give in and test lol!! Well second bathroom visit of the day- I gave in and I think I may have just got our bfp?! It was a morrisons cheap own brand 15mui test and there was a definate second line within 2 minutes- none of the usual holding it up to light/taking it apart - it was there!!! (see pic!) but just went back and it has disappeared! I dont know what to think now! Anyone heard of disappearing positives?!! Oh agreees the line was there but he wants a more definate line before he gets too excited! 
I just dont know what to think!!!! think may test again monday? trying to stay grounded!

What do you ladies think-?

Have a lovely weekend xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 17


----------



## PreshFest

I say that's a positive!! Eeekk! I'd get another test of different brand and test again NOW!


----------



## Elz

Definite a positive!! Test again!!!! Congrats xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh I'd say so too! Go get a digital and let us know x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Get a digi. I deffo see a line x x


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you ladies so so much for your opinions, im hoping - really hoping this is it! the line was definately there within minutes and remained there for a good 15 mins before disappearing- how odd! I am so pleased I took this picture so I can be sure I wasnt imaging lines- after months of squinting! lol! :) Have bought some more tests and will try again with fmu and see for sure I guess!! 

Is cramping normal girls? I am feeling a bit like af cramps- and so sorry it tmi having loads of creamy cm :blush: really dont know what to expect next if this is it!

Anways hope you are all keeping well and cant quite believe how quickly time is flying with you lovelies in 2nd and 3rd Trimesters! I wish everyone ttc loads of sticky baby dust too! 

Thanks again girls and time will tell if I am joining first trimester!!! xxx


----------



## Jembug

Defo a positive, congrats!!! Mine was even lighter than that, I got a digi, didn't bother saving my wee and I got 1-2 weeks pregnant!
Keep us posted! I take it your be a march mummy?
Lots of cramping is completely normal and healthy- if that makes sense. I even had spotting and lots of cm! Ooooh im so excite for you :)

I've been naughty and phoned in sick tonight! I feel really sick and exhausted but now I feel guilty! I think I will hold off telling my work in pregnant because I don't want then to associate me being sick with pregnancy..... Even though I never phone in sick. 
Hope your all having a good weekend xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Definitely good signs! Can't wait for you to re test!

Jem - hope you're ok hun.

S x


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks everyone :)

Hi Jem, hope you feel better soon hun, sometimes you just take it easy and rest up.

Well afm I feel gutted knew I shouldn't get my hope built up :( re tested this morning had to visit bathroom in night so not strictly fmu I guess but used two (yep two!) sainsburys and clearly bfn's :( :( don't kno what to think now? I don't know really now and I was so happy yesterday! I have awful backache and tad low cramps just hope this isn't af coming but it's not the same..... Oh well back to reality think may test again tomorrow now? Or wait for af? I read on another post a lady who had a bfp on morrisons straightaway and stayed for ten mins like mine and then disappeared and af arrived for her:( I'm feeling not very hopeful but I thought a pink line was a positive?? Does anyone know how sensitive sainsburys test are I couldn't see on leaflet I read online someone said 15 that's the same as Morrison bfp?! But just read sains could be 25 mui which gives me a bit more optimism as not as sensitive?

Hope you all having a nice weekend and thanks for your advice xxx


----------



## miss malteser

I´d buy a digi sunshine. That way there´s no is it, isn´t it problems. You just get a straight yes or no. Don´t get too down just yet. As you said, your cycles are pretty irregular so you may nt even be 12dpo yet! FX


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I always buy digi now as I found myself spending so much money on non digis because there are so many uncertainties. 

Could be that it was faulty. Could be the sensitivity. Could have been a chemical pregnancy like I had. Or you could just not have enough HCG in your body yet but for some reason that test picked it up. Mmmmm that's very annoying. 

I am too impatient to wait things out and had to get digi's lol I really hope you get a BFP x


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks ladies I am feeling real disheartened by it all - trying to be positive as I know my cycles are irregular - maybe I should have held or fmu this morning as had to use loo lots in night so could be too weak- here's hoping! I used another Morrison one and bfn so could have been just a faulty one :-( will try get docs appt for tomorrow wonder if they will do a blood test? Thanks again everyone :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

i know how the faulty lines feel sunshine-although hoping this was a true bfp....the pic looks promising but I do not understand why it would go away...FX for you...

afm cd19 and hoping to get a darker opk today, still not getting close to looking like a pos as of last night, really upset as I feel it just is not going to happen this cycle =(


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Almost :Hugs: i hope you get that positive opk real soon hun, its so frustrating isnt it- i never know when I ovulate really due to my cycles. Sending you lots of baby dust and hope this is your month. 

- I know what you mean about the faulty lines its just odd-very odd! My oh is being ever so supportive and he thinks it was a faulty test- i just dont see why it was pink and so convincing! I am feeling a bit emotional today and feeling a bit sorry for myself had a good ol cry :( i shall be fine just feel so let down! Lets hope its just fluctuating hcg levels and get my bfp back :( Tested with three other brands though and not a hint of a line. Could be a chemical or faulty test. I am feeling alot more af crampy this afternoon so expect to see af soon. I honestly dont know but i might not be as far as 12 dpo with my irreg cycles so as long as af isnt here i guess im not out completely! (trying to be positive see!) 

Hope you are having a good weekend and good luck with the opk xxx


----------



## Jembug

When I tested and it was faint just like yours... Two hours later when I checked it, before I did my digi there was no line there!!! But i'd taken a photo and it was, the lines just don't stick around. Mine was a clear blue test too. I'm sure your still not out!!!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Jembug

Just checked your photo, has to be a bfp!


----------



## almosthere

thanks sunshine!!! and a good cry always helps me!

hoping you see another bfp soon!!!

afm, not even wanting to test tonight with opk as I feel it will be the same super neg. line =/


----------



## almosthere

yay just tested and finally...super pos opk!!!!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

it must be this test brand....I never would have guessed a pos for today eek so happy today,dtd last night, so have to keep on going today and all days until that opk turns neg!!!! =)


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya Almost really pleased to see you got your pos opk! really hoping this is your month hun. do you use the monitor or the sticks for your opk test? I have never really used the opks i think i may start again with them next month if this month is out for me.

Thanks for being so supportive too! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine82

Jembug said:


> When I tested and it was faint just like yours... Two hours later when I checked it, before I did my digi there was no line there!!! But i'd taken a photo and it was, the lines just don't stick around. Mine was a clear blue test too. I'm sure your still not out!!!! Fingers crossed xxx


Thanks Jem :hugs:

Im sure that was a bfp too? thats reassuring that you said you still had bfp even though yours had disappeared, the odd thing is though im testing bfn on the morrisons ones now! i just did two this morning fmu at 6am- a predictor 12.5mui and another morrisons 15mui! I couldnt see anything on the morrisons but i could see a very feint line on the predictor- oh at first said he doesnt see anything but then after a bit he said he could see a feint line but he doesnt think its pink and maybe a indent! i can definately see something but that may just be my hopeful vision! i have took a pic and i will post that. Why would i be getting feint bfp on predictor and bfn on morrisons that was potentially bfp the other day! im so so confused. I not feeling right at all - one odd thing this month after ov i ALWAYS get really sore bbs until af- have none whatsoever except odd twinges! makes me think maybe i havent ov yet!

Other explanation maybe that first morrisons test was dodgy and the predictor is picking up first bfp! whoooo knows!!!

Do you think its worth bothering the doc for blood test?

Thanks so much again Jem and I hope that you are feeling better now xx


----------



## sunshine82

The predictor test mentioned in above post!

What do you ladies think? xx
 



Attached Files:







predictor fmu.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Soniamillie01

Definitely a line! When I tested I also got a very faint line, it didn't disappear but it was so faint. I went straight to get a digi!

I would maybe get a digi and then re test fmu tomorrow. Mine wasn't fmu and showed straight away, digi was sainsburys x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I see a line. Digi, digi, digi!!! x x


----------



## PreshFest

You're pregnant Sunshine!!! If I were you, I'd get to the doctor and get a blood test to take the stress and guess out of all of this!

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay susnshine, another line, your deffo preggo!!!! 

am I really the only one not preg on this thread now? I mean I am so happy everyone finally has their bfp, butttttt hope this means I am next soon!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck Almost!!!!! I hope this is it for you!!
How is your husband feeling these days?


----------



## almosthere

thanks presh

he is okay, but he may become more stressed at our FS apt. tomorrow if they tell him what he does not want to hear.....we are also going to schedule his S.A for next week as I am ovulating this week...


----------



## almosthere

ooo lemons, oranges, and watermelons...what a fruity week! lol


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck at your appt tomorrow. I really hope this all goes easy for you guys!!

Sonia when is your gender scan?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck for tomorrow almost x

22 August, which is ages away! I'm so considering a private scan but then think it's waste of money when in 5 weeks they can tell me for free! Also £80 more for clothes! Have midwife Friday for 16 week check up. Have been having some cramping yesterday and today, wonder maybe because yesterday I was on my feet all day at a wedding.

How are you doing?


----------



## PreshFest

Eek! Mine is August 17th, so we find out really close! YAY!

I've been fine. I had another doc visit on friday and they didn't see the hemorrhage, so that is odd. Seen it twice at the midwives and haven't seen it twice with the doctor. So I'm really confused! But still no sympotms of it, so I guess I'll just go with the docs opinion and say I don't have it anymore lol.


----------



## almosthere

eee gender scans!!!! GL ladies, hope you hear the best of news-of health of a beautiful baby boy or girl!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Girls. Thanks for your comments on this mornings test lol! this is turning into quite a drama!

Went to the doctor this morning and explained the bfns/bfps and he asked me to do a urine hpt whilst there- i had visited the loo about 8 times this morning and the sample was literally clear as water- suprise suprise bfn!! he said that the urine test he has doesnt measure the amount of hcg as a qualitative test would but it just a screening for hcg? (didnt quite get that as dont all women have some hcg but low level?!) he said i hav to try again in a week! The test he used was called clearview and it was a casette style- just did some googling and they are 25mui- so thats prob why it was bfn lol :dohh:- i was only getting feint fmu on 12.5 predictor this morning (this am pic)!!!

So same limbo as before i really thought i would get a blood test! Arggghhh waste of time!

I so hope it is a bfp as i feel so off- i in the bathroom ALL the time, feel sick, tired out and just off!!!! well guess im going to have to be patient and wait a week! Doubt ill be waiting a week and will prob test again sooner!!! its getting expensive now!!! 

Really didnt envisage getting my bfp (if this is it!) would be this complicated! 

Hope you all had a good day.

Lots of baby dust almost too, if this isnt it for me I will be waiting with you for our bfps real soon xxx


----------



## PreshFest

so you were actually AT the doc and they didn't do a blood test?! What is up with that?!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Presh:) yep actually went to the doctors and all he did was urine test! I not impressed to be honest and he got facts wrong about that test saying it doesn't measure levels just shows if it's there!!! Grrrrr lol x


----------



## almosthere

ugh how annoying sunshine!! sry they would not do a blood test for you..


----------



## Jembug

I'm pretty sure that doctors in the uk will not test our blood!
I've only had my levels checked once, in hospital when I was bleeding. They said oh your levels are high and right for my dates... Yet if they had checked again 24 hours later they would have been able to say I was miscarrying! Just don't know why they don't test our blood?

I'm all better now thanks ladies. On my first night put the three tonight at work. Never done my night together so I'm hoping I can sleep during the day as my girlies are at there Nanna's.

I told my friend/work collegue I was pregnant and her first words were 'oh goodluck with telling our boss!' now I feel awful! She bought up that I'm on a temporary contract (1 year) which is up the middle of Jan) so I'm assuming she ment that my contract may not be renewed! I just thought that if I do my job to a good level, with little sickness there should be no reason why she wouldn't renew it? After all, she has just employed even more staff on a temp contract.

I don't plan to go back.... I'm trying to set up a business with my step mum, children's pottery shop... But I've not told her or my dad I'm pregnant either. I'm waiting for my scan on Thursday but because I'm worried she won't want to do it with me if she knows I'm having a baby. I will always have to work part time even of it's my NHS work or my plans with my step mum. Grrrrr so much stress over announcing, I should be happy, not worrying about other people.
Sorry, can't mention it to anyone else other than my husband.

Goodluck almost with your appointment and I'm pleased about the positive stick :)
Xxx


----------



## Jembug

Oh and if everything is all ok... And my dates are correct I could get a private gender scan from 20th August......


----------



## mazndave

Sunshine, both of those tests look positive to me, fingers crossed that they are! I definitely agree that you should do a digi - I was getting very VERY faint lines on tests but my digi came up straight away. With regards to a blood test, it's quite rare for docs in UK to do them, I think you'd have to be having a very long cycle with no sign of bfp or af for them to offer one. I only had one once I got to 8 week midwife appointment.

Good luck on this cycle Almost, hopefully this will be the one for you and your hubby won't need to stress about further tests.

Sorry that it's all stressing you out a bit Jem, once you've had your scan hopefully you'll be able to stop worrying about other people (when everyone is positive about it!)

xx


----------



## mazndave

Oh, and a big congrats to Miss Broody on the birth of Reuben Leo George!! Can't wait for her to get out of hospital and get some photos of the little man on here! xx


----------



## almosthere

ahhh how exciting missbroody!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies...just popping in to update...very horrid day....so even though dh had 11mil sperm, only 2mil were alive..the rest were dead/useless....no iui for us....straight to IVF if dh's second S.A comes out the same or worse....


----------



## iow_bird

Oh Almost :( so sorry to hear that. I think you and hubby need to go and do something nice together. IVF will be quite a journey for you both, but at least August/September is fairly soon, and give you a bit of time to let it all sink in as well.
Good luck and I hope it works first time for you guys! xxx


----------



## mazndave

Really sorry to hear that Almost, but try to think of all the positives and don't let the negatives get on top of you (which I know is easy for me to say) He still has 2mil sperm that are viable, and it only takes one to get to that egg and make your baby. And if that doesn't happen (which hopefully it will) then at least you don't have too long to wait for getting IVF. With you having no real problems yourself, you should hopefully get a successful outcome first time. My friend had LOTS of problems with her reproductive system and had numerous operations etc, IVF worked for her 1st time (she is due in 3 weeks). With the issue being your dh's sperm, I presume they pick out the healthy ones to use so will give you a great chance. And just think as well - you may get those twins!!!

I know it must be very hard for you, but everyone is rooting for this to happen for you both, and it will :hugs:

xx


----------



## mazndave

On another note, I had a dream on Monday night that I was in labour (the first one I've had so far!) I could actually feel it (although I'm sure it was nowhere near as painful as it will be in real life!!) The date was 16th September and his weight was 7lb 2, he had lots of dark hair. I wonder if it's a bit of a premonition, or just a random dream?! Although, they did have to use forceps so let's hope that part isn't anything like real life! :wacko:


----------



## miss malteser

Sorry things aren´t turning out how you hoped Almost but try to stay positive. You´re still going to be a mum, its just going to take a little longer than you expected. How is DH feeling about it all? It must be extremely hard knowing that the problem lies with him.

I don´t like using the thread to complain too much but can I have a bit of a whinge?! Apart from the fact that I feel huge and the heat is killing me (36 degrees today) I have been suffering on and off with what looked and felt like an extremely itchy heat rash on my bump. My midwife said it was nothing to worry about but did some blood tests to make sure that my liver was functioning ok which it was. She told me that there was a cream that she could prescribe but that it was better to avoid it if possible so I decided just to stick it out and luckily the rash went away. Unfortunately it came back a couple of weeks ago on my bump, tops of legs, bum, lower back and inside forearms and itches like I can´t desribe. It´s horrendous. I told my gyne at my 32 week appt and she has prescribed me some tablets that, according to the instructions, cannot be used under any circumstances in 3rd tri! Brilliant!

I also found a lump in my breast a few weeks ago and showed it to my midwife at the antenatal class who said it was probably just a blocked duct which can be quite common in pregnancy but that it was best to show it to the gyne too. Well, I showed her and she has sent me for an urgent scan. I was hoping that she would give me some reassurance that it was nothing but no. I know that blocked glands can be common in pregnancy so I´m trying to think positive but at the same time I can´t stop worrying that it is something more. I won´t be able to have anything more than an ultrasound scan until after the baby is born so it´s unlikely that I´ll be given any answers until mid sept at the earliest. 

To top it off, I´ve now been unempolyed for 3 and a half months and it´s getting pretty lonely.:cry:


----------



## Elz

Almost - sorry to hear things aren't going to plan, but I have every faith that it will happen for you! x

Miss M - I know it's only natural to think the worst, but stay strong and positive. If your midwife wasn't worried, it should be fine! Hope your rash clears up soon x

It's so exciting that the first baby of this thread has been born! Congrats Miss Broody! It won't be long before another one comes along!!

As for me, I'm still playing the waiting game. AF is due on Tuesday, and if I don't get a BFP this time around, I'll be going into my 12th cycle next time! So you're not alone Almost! Let's hope we can both get a BFP before the end of 2012!! 

xxx


----------



## sunshine82

Hi everyone :)

Hope you are all having a good week!

Almost i am sorry to hear about your news- but keep positive hun and it will happen- i know its so hard but hold in there and it will be so worth it :hugs: 

Miss Malteser- hope you are feeling better :hugs:


Hope everyone else is doing well:)

As for me no great update really im trying to be good and not poas until next Monday as the doctor told me! Still no af so could be a good sign after those bfns and poss bfps! lol! Or could mean my cycles on the long side again! Whooo knows! Im trying to be calm about it but not ruling anything out after my potential bfps! I did actually use an opk this evening to see if it could be late ov or something and its pretty much positve! Can you get +opks if actually pregnant!? Or does that prove this is turning into a long cycle- would be very long for me tho!!

What a month this one has been full of confusion!

Anyway have a lovely evening girls and hopefully update you soon once i do next hpt xxxx


----------



## Jembug

Hey miss m, hope your ok? As dot lumps in your breasts, there are four different types so don't just think it's the worst! Hope they get you seen ASAP. and that heat sounds awful! Keep smiling and thinking of that baby! Is there no bumps and baby groups around to stop you from feeling lonely?

Sunshine how an you not test? Really hope you get that bfp
And you too Elz!

Almost, sorry to hear that news. Hope your both coping ok and keep positive

Xxx

Had my scan today :) baby was a wiggler, and is due 2 Feb! So five days later than my lmp, but I knew I ovulated late so the dates are actually two days ahead that what I thought :)
Juat got to tel family before we announce.

Hope your all ok xxx
Miss Broody's baby is gorgeous!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Jem- so happy for you and pleased the scan went well today - so exciting- happy announcing!! :)

i know i am having to be so strong not to test again but trying to follow docs orders lol! I think I am actually going to test on Saturday morning and I will be pretty certain then that is the correct result as that will be cd34. I just got in the back of my mind if it is a bfn then could these possible bfps would have been down to a chemical pregnancy:( will test saturday- got no tests in the house right now so will get some after work tomorrow at Tesco! Eeek!!!! Fingers crossed!!!

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost, sorry to hear you are going through a hard time right now. We are all routing for you guys x

Elz and sunshine I truly hope you get your BFP's x

Miss M, sorry to hear you also are going through an anxious time right now. I'm sure everything will be fine x

Jem, congrats on the scan. How exciting. Your pregnancy will fly by now.

As for me it's my last day of work tomorrow. Can't believe there are only 9 days left until my due date. I thought this morning was it, I had some pains for a couple of hours and then they stopped. I'm not quite ready for her arrival yet an we've told her Saturday onwards she can come lol We are redecorating put sons room and all of his furniture was in our room. Upstairs looks like a bomb has hit it. Well it's better now as Kai's carpet has been laid and half his furniture is now back in his room lol


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> Hey miss m, hope your ok? As dot lumps in your breasts, there are four different types so don't just think it's the worst! Hope they get you seen ASAP. and that heat sounds awful! Keep smiling and thinking of that baby! Is there no bumps and baby groups around to stop you from feeling lonely?
> 
> Sunshine how an you not test? Really hope you get that bfp
> And you too Elz!
> 
> Almost, sorry to hear that news. Hope your both coping ok and keep positive
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Had my scan today :) baby was a wiggler, and is due 2 Feb! So five days later than my lmp, but I knew I ovulated late so the dates are actually two days ahead that what I thought :)
> Juat got to tel family before we announce.
> 
> Hope your all ok xxx
> Miss Broody's baby is gorgeous!

Yayyy Jem!! You're just about 3 wks behind me!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad the scan went well Jem!

Almost - sorry to hear that but it only takes one swimmer. It will happen x

Sunshine - I would be going mad not knowing so well for for not testing

I have my 16 week check up tomorrow with my midwife then next is 20 week scan on August 22 which seems like ages away


----------



## almosthere

wow elz and sunshine you are both so close to finding out if your preg or not! afm in the tww....just trying to relax and think positive. DH had to go in to get checked for a UTI or something b.c urologist found bacteria in his urine sample...we should have got results today but they tested his urine for the wrong thing, ugh! so he went back today.....also, dh has his second s.a. tomorrow, so I will call next mon or tuesday to hear results...SUPER nervous....but fx it comes back good and that his first was a fluke thing! If it comes back bad then we will be sure to finish all needed tests, bloodwork, FS appt and paperwork and get the ball rolling for IVF which makes me excited to get closer to our BFP! Glad to hear all are well and still waiting for our first threads baby pics missbroody, yay!!


----------



## iow_bird

miss m : They will do ultrasound and will also be able to do a needle biopsy or aspiration if needed to find out what it is. I work in breast screening, and the odds are definately in your favour, but you definately need it checked. So many things it could be other than anything nasty, especially with all the breast changes during pregnancy. Take care xxx


----------



## miss malteser

Iow - thanks so much for your comments. I´m trying not to get to stressed about it as I know its doesn´t have to be anything serious necessarily but its still a bit scary not knowing. It´s good to know that they can do more than just a scan if needs be. I´ll let you know what they say next thurs.

Jem - glad to see that everything is fine with LO. Unfortunately mother and baby groups don´t seem to exist around here but I´m thinking about looking to see if there are any other english speaking mums in the area (don´t know of any at the moment!) who would fancy meeting up so that Emma doesn´t only hear english from me.

MissBroody - congratulations!!!

Everyone - sorry for the moan the other day!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well I feel very cheated re my 16 week midwife appointment.
Probably my fault as I was 2 mins late but when I booked they didn't tell me it would be with someone else as my midwife is away. Had I known I would have booked before she went or when she came back.

The midwife who did my apt then got shitty because I hadn't brought a urine sample - no one told me I had to! So went to pee in a cup and hardly nothing as I'd already been, which annoyed her even more! Oh well, I have a small amount of protein in my urine but she said that was normal.

Took my blood pressure at 100/70 said it was fine.
She then found baby on Doppler for about 15 seconds and that was it. Asked if I had any questions and sent me packing.

I'm really annoyed as feel she should have been more welcoming and I would have got more out of it and asked all the questioned I wanted to. She probably spoke about 20 words to be for the whole appointment!

ARGH ! Sorry ladies don't mean to vent but feel cheated of the apt. X


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia, I hate it when that happens!!! Do you know when your midwife gets back? Maybe give her a call when she is back to ask all of your questions. But at least you got to hear the heartbeat! YAY!!

I'm sure you've all heard about the shooting here in Denver last night.. My hormones can't handle it!! It's just so sad :(


----------



## Soniamillie01

Presh - I know it's horrible, I was in tears reading it on the news earlier. 

I might do that actually, thanks for suggesting it. I'll ring in a week or so and see if she is back and then ask to see her, I'm sure she wouldn't mind. I'll definitely be checking web I book in future. X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Horrible new Presh. RIP to those who have lost their lives :(

Sorry you hada rubbish appt Sonia. You'll need a urine sample every visit. Well I do anyway. Glad you heard baby's HB x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yeah, got some pots so can so can go prepared now, just wish they tell you these thinks rather than getting all shirty with you.


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya ladies hope you are all okay :) sorry your appt was such a bad experience Sonia they shouldn't be like that that's unfair.

Well I just relented and Poas and bfn on a *frer fmu- bought a digi too guess I won't need that now:( but with frer and being cd35 that's it for me this month I think now:( so sad especially after those two potential bfps :( I'm thinking cp and that makes me so upset:'(
we just want this baby so much we are so ready! Im starting to think there is something wrong with me.

*Last bd was on cd 21 now cd 34 so if was going to show bfp I'm sure it would now.... May have another few days to be totally sure but prob just clutching straws there!

Been a cruel month really *full of dashed hopes. I am having a long cycle again it seems just after thinking they had regulated. I'm so sorry to be so miserable just absolutely gutted. Just need af to arrive now so can move on to next cycle I turn 30 on aug 24th so im going to be positive and aim for the birthday bfp that would just be the best present ever.

So sorry for moaning :-(*


----------



## Soniamillie01

Morning Sunshine. Sorry to hear about the bfn, I can imagine that it is frustrating especially when no sign of AF. I hope it happens for you real soon and would be an amazing present. Though bfn you're not out until AF arrives, say positive (I know that is hard).

Xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

So I went back swimming this morning, didn't do as much as I would normal do but want to build up again. So there I am casually swimming along to be joined by the Barbadian Olympic swim squad - it was epic! The rest of us 'normal' swimmers just watched in sheer amazement! 

We are not too far from London and our poor is state of the art 50m, one of only are outside of London and think they and the USA squads are based there. Was so amazing.


----------



## almosthere

so sorry sunshine...please do not think something is wrong with you-it may not be you at all....I thought it was me, turns out, it is DH!! Not that it makes it that much better....but I would feel worse if it was me! Anywho....just waiting for DH's second sperm analysis....we both think IVF will still be what is needed and if so, I want to start ASAP if possible which would mean I would need to get on BCPs ASAP next af....due July 30...or a bit earlier or later, so may have to wait and do ivf end of aug/beg of sept :/


----------



## almosthere

and sonia that sounds amazing!!!


----------



## MissBroody

hi ladies, I have lots to catch up on on this thread. I had my baby boy early hours of last Sunday morning and have been AWOL on here but wanted to say i'm still thinking of you all and when I get chance will read up all I missed and reply. I hope everyone is doing great xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats again hun. He is adorable. X


----------



## sunshine82

Many congratulations Miss Broody- he is absolutely gorgeous. So happy for you :hugs:

Thank you so much Almost- its been a very tearful kind of day- but ill pick myself up and we will get there, oh is offshore for next two weeks so im on my lonesome and ive had too much time to think about everything today:( I just need af to arrive now so I can start a fresh page and hope get that aug bfp for my birthday!

I wish you all the best with your preparations for the ivf if thats indeed the way forward after results- im so pleased you are getting some answers and a plan of action with the ivf and im sure you will get that bfp very soon, i can see why you would want to get started with it asap, i would be the same and keen to get going and have lots of fresh optimism.

Sonia- thanks for your reply too hun- and that sounds brill about the olympic squad, we dont get anything exciting like that happen in our town! Hope you are keeping well and having a good weekend.

Hope everyone else is keeping well and having a nice weekend.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## MissBroody

Hi ladies, 

Hope you're all ok today. 

I can't wait for the announcement of the birth of our little girl Emz!
Can't wait to hear what genders some of you are having too - very exciting!!

Sonia - I remember not having a urine sample at my first appt with DS1 and they got shirty - what did the want me to pee in?! and why not say?! After that you realise that you will need one at everrryy appointment - so ask for a pot thingy and take that everytime :thumbup:

Sunshine I'm sorry to hear about your BFN - what a frustrating experience. It could well be a CP :cry: it must be awful to have a glimmer of hope of a BFP and then have it taken away - but stay strong and remain optimistic - we're always here to listen :hugs: :hugs:

Almost - I'm sorry to read about DH's sperm analysis and that you might need IVF but that is a great step forward and now you can get started and before you know it your journey will be over and you will have your baby in your ams. When I was in hospital after having reuben last week, there was a lady in the bed opposite who had just had her 3rd baby via IVF - and she and her DH were in their 40s! She said it worked first time all 3 times and they were already looking towards using it again for a 4th - and having fun trying naturally in the mean-time! you are both very young and healthy and the best thing is that you are in tip top shape and everything with you is great - it's going to be successful - and thats if you dont fall pregnant naturally before-hand - which usually happens!! Keep us posted :flower:

xx


----------



## almosthere

aaaahhh rueben leo george!! what a beautiful baby boy and I love his name too! Thank you so much for the story it truly touches me heart....as I want 3 babies!!

afm spotted 4/5dpo after dtd last night ughh....and dh second s.a. results come in prob monday but we both work all day and do not want to be upset by a negative call soooo I will get the results tuesday hopefully!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Miss B. Reuben is beautiful and so is his name. I like biblical boys names. How are you feeling x

Sorry you got a BFN miss sunshine. May have been a chemical as I definitely saw a line. I have everything crossed for you x

Almost, wishing you all the best with the next analysis. I hope you get your BFP soon x

I think this baby girl is fully engaged now. Lots of pressure low down and I constantly *cough cough* feel damp down there. She was 4/5ths engaged at my 38 week appt. Next appt is Friday. I was 6 days late with my son, hopefully won't have to wait that long this time around x


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Miss Broody!!!!! You should post a birth story when you get a chance! I love those :)


----------



## MissBroody

Thanks for the messages of congrats ladies :hugs: Presh I will most definitely be writing up a birth story when I get chance - it's nice to look back on and yyou forget so much as time goes on don't ou?! I still sometimes go back and read Harrison's birth story I wrote on here. The birth itself went well but I became really ill afterwards. I should write it whilst I still have the maternity notes, before the midwife takes them away...

How is everyone else doing? Emz - I bet you'll go early this time! 

Almost - no reason at all why you won't get your 3 babies :flower: doesn't IVF have a high rate of multiples?! you may have 3 all in one go!! 

xx


----------



## almosthere

yes it does-at this point I will take two in one pop!! haha spotting today brown/pink....but I always spot so assuming af is on her way early :/

on a bright note, dh's motility went from 15% to 40%-still not the 50% they would like, but man do I like the numbers anyway!

his sperm count was 23mil instead of 11 mil too so made my day, but still need to follow up with FS..


----------



## Jembug

Hi Ladies. Sorry sunshine, the body is just so cruel! Next month....

Almost those numbers are good? So there Is still a good chance you will fall pregnant naturally! You never know, with that spotting..

Emz, what do you do for work? You did well to work up to your due date!! I did 38 weeks with my first but it was tough.

Presh, our babies could even end up being on the same day! Ha ha!

Hope your doing ok Sonia.

Ahh miss broody, he is a beaut! Defo need a birth story though :)
Hope your feeling better after your blood.

Hope all you other pregnant ladies are doing well :)
Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almosthere - those figures sound promising, when will you have you next appointment? I so hope you fall before then, I bet hubby is pleased with the test results?

All good with me, finally started to feel 'normal' again, apart from yesterday when I had ms again but generally much better. Next apt is 1 August with a pregnancy dietician, should be fun! Then August 22 for scan, I'm still leaning heavily towards team blue x


----------



## miss malteser

Miss Broody - congratulations again but where has everyone seen the photos?? I want to see some photos of little Reuben too!

Almost - glad the numbers have improved. When do you hope to start with the ivf?

Emz - any sign of your little girl yet??

I´ve now only got 6 weeks to go and can´t wait! I´m going to start taking raspberry leaf tea capsules today as I´ve heard that they can really help speed up labour and get everything back to normal down there after the birth.

We had lunch with DHs family on Saturday and his extremely truthful grandma told us that she hated the name we´ve chosen and his mum was telling us how one of her friends takes her 1 year old grandaughter to the swimming pool everyday in summer and that she´ll be doing the same next year! When I asked why my daughter wouldn´t be with me (we don´t even live in the same town as my MIL!) she said that I would have found a job by then and that she was going to look after Emma everyday! It´s nice to know that she would be willing to look after her if needs be but it´s a bit worrying that she´s already convinced that she will look after her everyday. Things might not turn out like that, I might not have a job, may work part time, etc...and I´ve a feeling that she´s going to end up very disappointed.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost - I'm really pleased you had better news this time. Hopefully good news will continue.

Sonia - will you be finding out gender of the baby?

MissB - The only thing I really hope for is going naturally at some point without induction 

Jem - I work for Herts Police in a civilian admin role. I really enjoy my job and it's office based so didn't mind working right up until the end this time


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

No signs yet Hun :( 

Ooooooh the in laws. Gotta love them. DH's great aunt refuses to call Kai by his first name and insists on calling him Jack which is his middle name. She is 92 mind so I just let her lol

My MIL assumes things too sometimes but I think it's just with the intention of being helpful. Tbh my in laws do look after Kai 3 times a week and save us a fortune in childcare thank goodness. But to assume before baby is even here is a bit premature IMO. Maybe you could just say when you next see her that you really don't know what your plans will be until nearer the time x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes, we are going to find out the gender. I am convinced we are having a boy, hubby and I don't mind either way but know he would like a boy first, and I would like a girl, at some point, so if this one is a boy we would have another, well in my mind we will, not sure Steve will agree mind!

I think I am starting to feel the early flutters. Had them yesterday after eating lunch and thought that they were either flutters or I was in for some wind :blush: Well this morning I have been having them again so hoping these are early flutters. 

We have now got our cot and linen for it, pic below. We are going for quite a neutral room regardless of gender so will decorate walls in a light grey to match linen and will be getting a wall transfer as below
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









photo.PNG
File size: 74.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies

W are glad the numbers were better-but was not told how many out of my sperm count was alive...the first analysis I was told dh had 11 million but only 2mil were alive....

As far as IVF I want to start ASAP as it is a two month process per cycle-b.c I would have to go back on the horrid bcps for a month then start the process....so I would love for next month, but at the latest, September....So FX I am preg. by October with first transfer!!!


----------



## PreshFest

YAY Almost! It'll happen frist try for you. You're young with a healthy uterus, so you're in good shape for a lil embryo to snuggle into!!

I am wondering something, though, and I hope it's ok to ask... Does insurance cover IVF or how to people afford it? I'm not sure how much it is, but I'm guessing terribly expensive!


----------



## almosthere

Well I need to look into it further, but my insurance covers up to 3 IVF procedures although I think only by 80% or it is like considered a surgery so we would have to pay 2,500.....which is why we are considering asking for my parents help with our condo fees so we can pay for the ivf....it sickens me that we have to pay to get pregnant, but I know it will be worth it. DH and I are paying for our college on our own plus we each have car payments and other bills- so it makes it very hard as I have not worked full time ever....but will at end of August thank goodness....


----------



## Jembug

I was wandering that too.... I'm sure here in the uk it's something like 5 thousand each time- although I'm sure that's wrong? And you only get the first cycle free if you don't have any children, ect!

First flutters.... Amazing! I gelt Isla at 16 ish weeks and Demi at 14 ish weeks so I'm hoping I will feel this one I'm the next couple of weeks?

Funny how family get! My husband orinally wanted me to go back 52 hours a week without my baby- so two days with mil and the three days with childcare! He was an arse back then though and didn't have a clue what a baby would mean to you! Ive always worked three days and somehow managed to only miss out on two days a week with my girls :) I'm very lucky! Although I did miss out on Demi's first steps and missed Isla's first tooth :( 

Hope your all coping in the heat? I've slept all day after a night shift amazingly! Off to pick the girls up for tea in the garden. Two more nights to go and the weeks is mine :) xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Almost, that is GREAT that your insurance covers that!! And in the grand scheme of things 2500 is not all that much. I know the insurance we have does not cover IVF at all, so I know a few people that have had to pay for it all out of pocket. Pricy. So my one friend was totally lucky to get twins out of the deal!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think in the uk it is a bit of a postcode lottery, some get the first attempt for free others have to pay all dependant on your postcode which is so wrong!
Hope your insurance does cover it x


----------



## mazndave

Already said it on facebook, but congrats again MissBroody!! Reuben is such a handsome little chap and making me so excited for my Seth arriving!!

Emz, not long for you at all now, and well done you for working right up. All that extra time afterwards to spend with your family will be so worth it. My friend left at 29 weeks and really regretted it. I'm working til 37 weeks but I'm fed up already, it's way to hot in our office, and my replacement started 5 weeks ago so I've essentially got nothing to do from weeks 25-37!! Bored out of my mind. I could leave earlier but I won't, it's not my fault they got someone in too soon!

Almost, it sounds promising that his sa was better this time. I may be wrong but I'm sure I've heard that certain factors can temporarily reduce the number of viable sperm, but it can regenerate within 3 months if those factors change? Maybe this could be happening? Whatever the case, I'm sure that if IVF IS the end outcome, it will be very succesful for you, you're a healthy young woman so the odds should be greatly in your favour. Fingers crossed that insurance will cover the cost for you, or at least the majority. It's a terrible expense.

Miss M, families and their opinions and ideas can be awfully annoying sometimes!! I'm glad that ours know better than to give me their unwanted ones - I think they know what response they'd get!! That being said, I'd love it if someone could offer to have Seth for me when I go back to work. The nursery fees are looking at being £500per month for 3 days a week, with no help towards it. I can see why a lot of people choose to not go back.

Sonia - I think you're having a girl!! Not that long to wait until you find out either, how exciting. Love the little wall quote for your nursery. We've got the tree decal in Seth's room, but then in ours over the crib we're having 'first we had each other, then we had you, now we have everything'

Sunshine, sorry that you've been messed around by tests this month. TTC can be a cruel process sometimes, but it WILL be your turn soon. :hugs:

Can't believe I have less than 10 weeks left now! Going so quickly. August is shaping up to be a busy month for us too, so will prob go even quicker. Looking at getting a new car at the beginning of the month, then I'm having a bump shoot sometime around the 16th, and have my antenatel classes on the 18th, 19th, 25th and 26th. Looking forward to these as I feel like as organised as I am with buying things, I'm clueless about actually taking care of a newborn! It scares me a little to think it won't be long until a precious life is in my hands. Although this isn't stopping me from thinking about how soon we could start trying for a second! This may change once Seth is here and the reality of a baby puts me off for a bit though!!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah that is so cute, I love the transfers, they save completely decorating and can be changed. I secretly am hoping for a girl but honestly do not mind either way, I know if we have a boy we will, at my desire, have another, if it's a girl I think that will be it. I think dh would like a boy as it's nice for man to have a son first but know how much he absolutely adores our nieces and vice versa. 

Can't believe you have ten weeks, that will fly by!

I'm technically working till my due date although our office closes dec 24 for Christmas so I have the added bonus of the two weeks off paid without having to take leave. They keep two days from our annual allowance to cover the two weeks off, bonus I think! I'm then going to take my leave as cannot carry it over so will finish dec 7 but not on maternity which will give me extra time afterwards. Also work have agreed that if baby comes late I can take leave for the days until baby does arrive so either way it will be from date of arrival! At the moment, realistically I think I'll be back after three months on a part time basis. I HATE THE THOUGHT ALREADY but don't really have an alternative. It does mean I can go part time to work around child care etc so costs won't be too high and still keep most of my salary, actually losing less than what I would if they pro rota'd down to the 30 hrs but luckily they're not doing that :) that's the worse case but we are trying to save so I can have 6 months off. Would also do half in office half at home. X


----------



## PreshFest

Going on leave at 29 weeks!? That is crazy! I'm a little jealous of it, but if it means you miss out on time with baby afterwards, then I would never do it. We only get 12 weeks leave here, so I worked until 41 weeks!! Luckily I had her 2 days after that :). But I plan on doing the same this time. I hope to work until I go into labor and then just head straight to the hospital!

I actually had a dream the other night that I had the baby in my office at work! And it's middle name was '19' since I'm on the 19th floor lmao.


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha Presh!
I actually went at 29 weeks with my second!! Ha ha
My reasons were because I hated my nanny job and I wanted to spend as much with Isla as I possibly could. I felt so guilty having another. My day of my leave I came down with the flu... So did my husband. We were both bed ridden for five days and I lost a stone in weight and at 30 weeks being that sick was very scary!
I don't ever want to be that poorly again! Has anyone had the flu jab yet?

This time round my contract ends 16th Jan and Ive still got three weeks holiday so I'm hoping that I will start leave just about when the baby arrives?

Sonia, do you not get an extra from your company, salary wise? I think the statutory maternity pay has just increased so I think it's gone up to £129 a week. I'm hoping I just about qualify for the enhanced maternity package with the NHS but I'm not sure? 
Xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

These babies are growing so fast. Amazing.

I didn't mind working until 39 weeks. I really like my colleagues and mostly enjoy the actual job. Last time I went off at 37 weeks and I was bored senseless. And then Kai was nearly a week late too! 

Jem, I was never offered the flu jab but wouldnt have had it anyway. Mention it to your midwife at your next appt to make sure you don't get missed out.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem - no nothing! 90% 6 weeks and then £134 a week :(


----------



## Jembug

Wow it's gone up a whole £10 since my last baby!

I decided not to have last time and caught that flu. I hate taking tablets even if I need too, let alone having a jab that my baby has to have too! I'm just pure terrified of bei g that I poorly again, I remember actually wishing I'd die coz I felt like I was- sounds silly now, ha ha
I'm off to bed now.. One mor night to go.

Enjoy the sunshine, if you get chance. Emz remember keep us posted on here if things happen :) xx


----------



## miss malteser

I was planning on working until 38 weeks too. I would have worked until 40 weeks but the company closes for a week at 38 weeks so it wouldn´t have made much sense going back for just one more week. TBH I end up doing far more work at home and get much more tired than if I was sat at my desk at work. I feel really guilty if I just sit around all day so end up cleaning rooms that probably don´t even need it!

I know I should be grateful that my MIL is so excited and is willing to help and I am, it´s just a little bit worrying how she is convinced that she will be looking after Emma everyday and keeps on telling me all the things she´s going to do with her, where she´s going to take her, etc. The way she talks, it sounds as though she is going to be her mum and not me! It is nice that she is so happy about becoming a grandma though. 

Almost, thats brilliant news about your IVF costs being more or less covered. If I was in your shoes, I would probably have to wait a while in order to save up and because of the dreaded waiting lists. Here people have to wait ages to begin IVF. 

Sonia - they could well be flutters. I noticed my first ones between weeks 16 and 17 and they became noticable kicks (although really small ones) within about a week!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope they are flutters!


----------



## mazndave

Soniamillie01 said:


> I hope they are flutters!

They will be! I first had them around that time too, mine were more like little pops rather than fluttering though. It won't be long until you're getting the full on kicks and wriggles, and it's just the most amazing feeling ever!!:cloud9:I keep trying to film him making my belly move, but think the little bugger knows what I'm doing and stops as soon as I press record!

xx


----------



## Jembug

Just looked into the maternity package and I don't think I'm eligible to the enhanced NHS package... Think I've missed out by six measly weeks :(

Sonia you can to keeping in touch days, 10 of them to boost your satutory maternity pay!! That's what I'm hoping to do! If I did two or three nights a month it will really boost up my statutory mat pay! X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I think something could be happening! I'm not sure LOL

I can't remember how it felt with my first at the start. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Jembug

Oooooh what's you symptoms? X I'm excited and on a night shift... Lol x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ha ha Jem. Pretty much Braxton hicks but this time with very MILD period type cramps low down. If it is something it's very early stages mind. Just have to wait it out I guess. So annoying not knowing when it's going to happen lol


----------



## Jembug

Ooh I remember wandering... I had a tummy ache that evening but just thought I needed a pooh and because I was at a friends having dinner I didn't want to use her toilet.
I was driving my friend home when I had what I thought was a contraction, I got in and told Shaun what I thought was going on? We both laughed because it was now midnight and my due date! So I chilled in the bath and I knew it was early labour! Period pains with 7-10 mins apart.
The minx kept me on pain until 11am! But I just couldn't believe it was my due date :)

You need to get some sleep in, just incase! Bet then your probably sitting there analysing every twinge, lol. I know I would be.

Where are you having your baby? Bedford? I had mine in Lister :)
Goodluck it it happens and update on here, I'm bored and need some excitement xx


----------



## almosthere

eeee gl emz!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Gl Emz x


----------



## mazndave

Oooh, looks like we might be getting our second baby!! Good luck Emz xx


----------



## Elz

Aaaaah exciting! Good luck Emz!! xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Lol well whatever it was stopped and I had the most amazing sleep til
9am :) But thanks ladies. Will definitely keep you posted. 

Jem - I'm having a homebirth unless there are reasons I can't. If I go to hospital it will be the L&D x


----------



## miss malteser

I´m sure it won´t be long Emz. How exciting!

I had my breast ultrasound this morning and straight away the doc said it looked benign and just looked like a nodule but wanted to do a biopsy anyway. It was very painful and she didn´t manage to extract any cells and ended up giving up saying the lump didn´t look worrying so it didn´t make sense to continue making me suffer. I feel better that she obviously wasn´t worried but I still feel as though I don´t really have any definite answers about what it is. I have to go back once I´ve stopped breastfeeding.


----------



## mazndave

Ah never, was getting all excited there!! Hopefully it's a sign that things are going to be moving soon though!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss M - that is reassuring but would have been nice to have known either way. How long are you planning to breast feed for? Maybe just keep an eye on it in the mean time and go back to your GP if anything changes x


----------



## mazndave

How frustrating Miss M! It's very reassuring that she thought there was nothing to worry about and is obviously confident enough with that to say that further tests can wait, but I can understand how you'd just want to know for certain. I had a large mole removed that had gone horrible a few years ago, and even though they said it looked fine when they did the removal, it would've killed me if I'd had to wait weeks and weeks for a definitive result!

It'll all be absolutely fine though, and at least you'll have Emma to take your mind off it until you can get back for a proper look. 

xx


----------



## miss malteser

I´m not sure how long I will be breastfeeding for. I´m just going to wait and see how we both take to it. I guess the only thing I can do is wit and keep checking it to make sure it hasn´t changed. 

Emz - any news?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ah miss M that is frustrating. Was she a breast specialist? I guess she sees enough to know her stuff. Like the others say, stay very vigilante with any changes. Hopefully it will just disappear.

No news here. Just that baby has definitely slowed down with movements. I'm still getting plenty and not concerned at all in that respect but she seems less active than usual. She's a pretty active baby normally


----------



## sunshine82

Hi girls hope you are all okay:) its so exciting to read all your posts time is certain flying for you mummies to be, can't believe where time has gone since this thread was started! 
Almost that's good news about hubby's results, hope that you get that positive real soon and that you have the ivf covered should you need it:) 
Jem I'm nhs the occ mat pay is good - how annoying about six weeks out- did you have previous nhs service?

Just want to say thanks to everyone for your lovely messages of encouragement after last month! I think this is one of my 'wacky' cycles as cd40 and no af:( just need to get to cd1 pronto to make next cycle work with oh offshore shifts! Hope it will be a nice short cycle after really long one usually goes that way! Just when I was regulating too! Oh well!

Hope the sun is shining where you are it's been so warm here! X


----------



## Elz

Sorry to hear AF still hasn't shown up sunshine...have you tested again recently??

Almost- that's great news! Fingers crossed you get some definite answers soon!

I'm into cycle 12 now, AF showed up on time for a change!! So hopefully by the end of the summer holidays I'll have my BFP. If not, on to cycle 13!!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## almosthere

Oh elz and sunshine I really hope the next cycle is the one for both of you. If I start ivf right away I will be on bcps for a month before so I would not be able to fall pregnant until sept the soonets or october if we start in sept.....fx we are all about to start getting bellies! Hehe


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

A quick update ladies. 

Yesterday morning I had a 'bloody' show. My 40 week MW appt was yday morning and i mentioned increased CM. She asked if i was sure it wasnt my waters but as I'd been wearing a pad it was hard to tell. So sent me to a day ward to get checked. Waters had not broken and cervix was closed but forward and soft.

I had very mild cramps that evening during the Olympic ceremony and thought woo Hoo maybe it's started. Then I felt definite trickles and thought maybe hind waters had gone, but was difficult to tell with pad. 

Woke up this morning with no cramps at all BOO but still leaking fluid. Rang delivery suite and went in to get monitored. 7 hours later they thought it was waters but never confirmed. I am booked in for induction at 8am.

Back home now and put new pad on. Just got off bed and gush. Deffo waters, pad was soaked through. I'm now praying I go into spontaneous labour so I don't have to have an induction. I'll keep you all updated x


----------



## mazndave

Good luck Emz, you will get to meet your daughter today either way (well unless you had a REALLY long labour, which I'm sure you won't!)

How EXCITING!!

xxx


----------



## almosthere

GL Emz!!!

afm, calling today cd1 since I spotted the last two days-still no real flow with urination but did have more of a "leak" this morning. Off to the FS this Wednesday morning, VERY excited to learn when I can start IVF!!!


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck Almost, I'm excited too :)

Emz, wowzers! I've only ever had my waters broken in hospital but I'd already gone into spontaneous labour... Must be very exciting to be thinking that this won't be a false start and that you will meeting your little lady! Can't wait to hear the details of the birth, hoping it all goes smoothly for you!

Sunshine and Elz, hoping it's your lucky month!!

I've had some cramping this morning but I'm not worried, it was just noticeable.
This time two years ago I felt my second move in my tummy when I was reading a book, lying down.... So I keep Hoping I may notice 'some bubbles popping' soon? I know 13+1 is super early but I defo felt them before and I'm really excited for it to happen soon :)
I don't really feel pregnant apart from the slight heartburn and my ever growing tummy. I put my usual jeans today and right bow the button and zip are un done, pure bloat/baby.

Hope you all had a fab weekend xxx


----------



## miss malteser

Good luck Emz!!! Hope everything is going well and that you´re going to get / have had the home birth you wanted. Looking forward to hearing how things have gone x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi ladies,

Well I shall update you lol soooooo contractions never really started and went in at 8am to be induced by gel. My 3rd worst nightmare to the drip induction and a c section. Thought about my pool at home and felt really sad. I knew I'd be monitored so couldn't even use water at hospital.

Anyway waters were gushing all night and was about to get the induction gel when MW noticed the pad I'd been wearing. Turns out baby had Pooed in waters. Uh oh! So 2nd worst nightmare scenario became real, they were gonna set me up on a Syntocinon drip. I couldn't believe this was happening to me.

So got to delivery suite and had a fantastic and very young new MW. She was fantastic and let me use the birthing ball as long as she could clearly hear babies HB on monitor. So she hooked me up on the drip and whacked up the dosage every half hour. I kept calm and positive and bounced on the ball whilst we listened to songs on my iPhone. I got to half the maximum level of the drip when I started having tightenings so she said she'd leave it there and monitor progression. To get to this stage it had taken an hour and half.

At 2pm I had my first real contraction and at 2:30pmy lovely MW changed shift :( I was worried I'd get a horrible Cow but I needn't have. New MW was amazing and complete opposite of my young new recruit. This one was in her 50's with years of experience. Lovely lady up for a laugh. 

I'd been breathing through the contractions using the techniques I'd learned in my lazy daisy classes but by 4:30pm I needed to get off the ball and stand. Bernie the MW was so good allowing me to be as mobile as possible. So I stood and breathing techniques no longer helped enough so asked for gas and air. 

Gas and air was wonderful just like last time and sent me completely off my rocker. Love it lol told hubby I wanted a divorce. Even updated Facebook with an abbreviation which consisted of blaspheming and and a swear word!

5pm on the dot MW examined me and said I was 8cm. So in 3 hours I'd progressed really well. This is when things got hectic lol so I was laying on my side on bed and felt immense pressure. I'd not made a single sound up to this point but starting shouting 'aaarrrggghhh' lol this made MW run out and get rescussistator(sp) which is standard if meconium is seen in waters. Whilst she was out of the room I flipped onto all fours and started pushing. She got back in and told me to stop as she couldn't see a head. But I couldn't stop! And then she shouted 'I see a head. Push!' lol so i did. 19 mins after I was told I was 8cm my baby girl flew into the world screaming at the top of her lungs. I was on all fours still.

Hubby fainted lol it all happened so quick and he was in shock. Luckily he had just sat down in a chair. He hadn't eaten all day either. I'd just given birth but it was me asking the midwives to attend to him lol 

Baby and I didn't have immediate skin to skin as she had to be checked out immediately due to the meconium but it was about 10 mins after. I had a managed 3rd stage and that came out in 5 mins. My whole established labour from first contraction was 3 and a half hours. No cuts or tears. Just a small graze. I actually feel really good. Not sore at all.

Baby has no name yet but she is perfect and looks just like her big brother. She weighed 7lb 10ozs. Born at 17:19. So my worst nightmare was actually a really positive experience in the end. Ladies, please stay positive about your births even if its not what you planned as I'm so sure that helped me.

Anyway baby is nursing well and we are in hospital overnight. My hubby payed for a private room for us so very lucky to have privacy. Will post pics once home x x


----------



## almosthere

oh emz what an amazing story! i love all the details-so glad all is well and that you and baby are healthy!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Almost for Wednesday x


----------



## Jembug

Oooh emz, i Shed some happy tears over your story, congratulations!
Sorry for not getting your home birth but what a positive outcome. Get some rest and enjoy this special family time xxxx


----------



## Elz

Oh congratualtions Emz!! What a lovely birth story...even if it wasn't what you'd hoped! x


----------



## miss malteser

Huge congratulations Emz!! Glad everything went well and so quickly! Enjoy your first few days with your little girl x


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations Emz! Can't wait to see pictures of your little girl and hear what beautiful name you have picked!

Sorry you didn't get your home birth in the end, but glad that you are happy and positive about how things turned out. I'm about to start my birth plan, and will bear your words in mind - no matter how I want things to happen, I should keep an open mind and remain positive throughout whatever is thrown at me!

It was good of your hubby to get the private room for you, some family time together in a slightly more peaceful environment, rather than the madness of the ward. This is something I'd consider, as I hate the thought of having to stay overnight on a ward and hubby having to go home as it's outside visiting hours. I've been told if you have a private room they're more likely to leave him be?

If you don't mind me asking, how much was it? I know everywhere will be different but gives me a rough idea.

Anyway, congrats again, and enjoy your new daughter!! xxx


----------



## Jembug

I didn't know you could pay for a private room! Sounds great to me xx


----------



## MissBroody

Huge congratulations Emz! Can't wait to see pics. Lovely birth story. It's definitely quicker second time round isn't it?! I didn't know about private rooms either - wish I had!! 
Ive got round to writing up a birth story - its on the birth announcements board.
Hope everyone else is doing well too :kiss:
xx


----------



## Elz

Just read your birth story Miss B, and so glad everything turned out ok! Your boys are beautiful xx


----------



## almosthere

Just found out DH can make it to our second and most important FS apt so we can sign all legal papers and make our IVF plan, yay!!!!////super nervous!!! I balled in the office the first time :/


----------



## Soniamillie01

Emz - What a lovely story, I am now in tears at my desk! So glad the birth wasn't as you thought it would be and your midwives both sound amazing! Can't wait to see some pictures of your daughter!

Sorry I've been a little AWOL I got unsubcribed from the thread and couldn't find you ladies :( I am back now though.

Almost - hope it goes well x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost that's great news. Keep us updated x

Thank you ladies. I'm feeling great. Not like I've had a baby at all. Although the after pains are worst this time round! Very strong.

We have now named the baby. Her name is River Willow Chandler. She is doing great. Not had chance to get on laptop yet but will get a pic on soon. 

Yes our hospital give you the option of paying for a private room. We did it last time as I was a new mum, nervous and didn't really want a curtain around me in a cubicle all night lol It was so lovely so when I had to go in this time I definitely wanted my own room again. Tv, en suite shower and toilet. Lovely. It cost £135 a night in my hospital. It is expensive but so worth it. Could hear so many babies crying on the wards in the distance but I closed my door and went to sleep lol x


----------



## Soniamillie01

What a beautiful name! x


----------



## MissBroody

gorgeous name! and yes after-pains this time round were horrendous for me too :( was like being in labour for another 24 hours and was close to tears!

Almost that's fantastic :happydance:

Xx


----------



## almosthere

I third-beautiful name!!!!


----------



## Jembug

I love the name!!!
Eeek after pains, mine will be third time round! Thet made me want to vomit, lol
First time round I don't remember having them!
One more day to go Almost xx


----------



## almosthere

aahhh!! I know, I am starting to get very excited-still bummed we can't start until being on bcps, but that is just how it works. And bcps just mean getting closer to my bfp, I am super happy to get this opportunity so soon since we need the assistance and am very excited to start this new journey with dh! <3

I also hope you are all doing well-mommies, babies, and mommies to be (although I consider all pregnant ladies mommies!! =) !!!)


----------



## miss malteser

Gret news about tomorrow Almost. I can´t believe how quick things are moving for you. I always had the idea that IVF was a really long process but maybe that´s just over here. I´m so pleased for you that over there it doesn´t seem to be like that.

Emz, that´s a lovely name. How do you think your grandma (I think you said it was her who had problems with Kai) will take to it with it not being a traditional name?! Looking forward to seeing some photos of the little River Willow!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - how was the appointment?


Any uk ladies see the new midwives series on BBC2 from last night? I've just watched it on I player and am a little emotional! Also started to panic a little a labour - ekk! Positive thoughts, all will be fine!

For those outside uk, it's a reality documentary on a maternity ward / delivery suite. You'll probably get it on BBC iPlayer if you google it - definitely worth a watch!

I'm also starting to feel very unprepared. A friend was like have you got x y z and a b c I was like no! And also don't feel like I've read enough etc. any thoughts?


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia, do NOT freak out about not having EVERYTHING imaginable for the baby. People tend to forget that once the baby is born you can still go out and get things you need! You can be as prepared as can be before baby comes, but once it's actually here and you start getting to know the baby, you'll discover more things you need that you never thought of. And then you'll never use 1/2 the crap you bought beforehand that everyone told you you MUST have. So please don't stress!! As long as the baby has a place to sleep, diapers and it's mommy, you're covered!

AFM, I signed up for hypnobirthing classes and I'm so excited! It just takes a really calm approach to labor and delivery, which is what I want. I was pretty calm when I had my daughter, but not as calm as I would like to be this time.

I've also been feeling a TON of little baby kicks the past few days! Which is really good for me..it's helping me feel more connected and excited about this pregnancy instead of scared out of my mind. Such a great feeling!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks so much presh, I know I'm fine and have ages to get stuff. Just think that maybe as I'm also not showing, at all, and don't feel pregnant (which I'm not complaining about as sickness has gone) it still doesn't feel real, real. Does that make sense? I feel so bad to say that but think that's also contributing to it.

I'm going to make a list this weekend of 'essentials' which I think will help and also read up some more from my what to expect book. I do refer to it all the time but going to have a good read. 

Ah little kicks must be amazing. I don't think my flutters were flutters as not felt anymore and that was about a week or so ago now. I hope they come soon. Baby hr is nice and strong on Doppler and has started to move to different positions, normally right hand side but has been far left and centre last two nights. X


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Thanks so much presh, I know I'm fine and have ages to get stuff. Just think that maybe as I'm also not showing, at all, and don't feel pregnant (which I'm not complaining about as sickness has gone) it still doesn't feel real, real. Does that make sense? I feel so bad to say that but think that's also contributing to it.
> 
> I'm going to make a list this weekend of 'essentials' which I think will help and also read up some more from my what to expect book. I do refer to it all the time but going to have a good read.
> 
> Ah little kicks must be amazing. I don't think my flutters were flutters as not felt anymore and that was about a week or so ago now. I hope they come soon. Baby hr is nice and strong on Doppler and has started to move to different positions, normally right hand side but has been far left and centre last two nights. X

I know exactly what you mean about it not feeling real. It's so hard to comprehend that there's actually a tiny person that you made growing inside of you. We all feel that way! Once you start really feeling it, and definitely when you can see it moving, it will feel more real. And as you get closer to the end it will really hit home that you need to prepare for baby. But at this point, I say relax. You don't even know the sex yet, so when you do find out you can start planning the nursery and doing the fun stuff, then you can figure out what you really need.


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia, is this the BBC show you were talking about?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01b2w7d


----------



## Soniamillie01

No it's this one https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00wpcyv 
It's a bit like one born every minute x


----------



## PreshFest

ugh. you have to be in the UK in order to watch it on iPlayer! LAME!


----------



## Soniamillie01

That's pants! What about YouTube?


----------



## almosthere

eee presh kicks-how amazing!!!

sonia I agree with everything presh said-you will have plenty of time to get things in order!

afm..... was told I was good to go for ivf and had a very productive, informative FS apt-inter-vaginal US, bloodwork for me, and some for dh, signed all papers to start the process for IVF which also needs ICSI used... :/ ...but then comes the big bummer.....found out right after I took my 1st bcp for ivf that I need a uterine cavity evaluation before I can be approved by insurance for ivf and this may take long enough to cancel out my first cycle...ughh. I am really disappointed, but it is not cancelled until unless my appt. results take too long to be sent over to my insurance...

I am supposed to start lupron aug 13th so everything needs to get figured out before then for this cycle to be covered or else we cannot afford it until next month :/....Sooo....FX I can get in this thurs or friday and confirm things are all clear and good to go by sometime next week or else I will be heart broken!!


----------



## PreshFest

'That's pants' is officially my new favorite phrase.....


----------



## sunshine82

Hi:)

Firstly many congrats Emz on the arrival of your little girl! Loved reading your birth diary and really pleased everything went well! I love the name you have chosen that's beautiful :hugs: xx

How is everyone? Hope you are all doing well! As said before time is flying and we will be reading many more birth stories before we know it! This year has flown by so far!!!

Almost- hope you are okay and that things go well and start moving for you I hope you get to be able to start soon and get the go ahead for this cycle :)

Hope all the new mums and babies are doing good too :)

Afm Cd2 af arrived after 45 days, trying to put disappointment of last cycle behind me and hope for an Aug bfp! I turn 30 this month so what a present! Have a party tomorrow and oh gets home from rig tonight and off to Brighton sat to tuesday! :)

Anyway have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lol presh - it's my nieces favourite saying and after being with her the last two days think it's rubbing off :)

That's positive news almost as hopefully they'll get you in ASAP 

Sunshine - glad AF has finally arrived, have you tried anything to shorten your cycles? I know they say Angus cactus (i think) is quite good.?


----------



## mazndave

Hi everyone, hope you're all good?

Emz, what a beautiful name you have chosen, and I can't wait until we can see some pictures of your gorgeous little girl!

Almost, everything is looking really promising for you for a succesful 1st attempt with IVF, fingers crossed that the extra things they need to do don't hold you up and you can get started asap. Will be so exciting to see you get your bfp!

Presh, yay for kicks! They are the best thing ever aren't they, although at nearly 32 weeks mine actually feel like he's trying to kick his way out through my belly now! DH got freaked out ysterday as he had his hand on my belly and felt an actual foot!!

Sonia, don't panic about not having much stuff yet! I was really organised and probably had most things bought/ordered by around 22 weeks, but all it does is make the rest of the pregnancy a little bit boring as you run out of things to buy/do. I think that's why I've been buying so many clothes! Make yourself a list and just tick things off gradually - like Presh says, as long as they are warm, fed, changed and loved then they will be happy, the rest is just stuff really. Plus, we went mad buying everything and now that we're getting closer to due date people are asking what they can get us! There's nothing really left for them to get! Other people don't tend to think ahead like we do so it's not until you are almost due that they start thinking about buying - whereas we can't leave it all til last minute or it would cost a fortune all in one go!

I watched the midwife program. I'm not particularly scared of labour itself as I try not to dwell on it too much, and obviously with no prior experience I'm oblivious to how bad the pain will actually be! If I have a second I'll probably be more scared as I'll know exactly what it feels like then. As it is, I can pretend that he's just going to slide straight out!!

It did scare me though watching the fear and panic in the parents eyes for those awful moments when they didn't know if their baby was ok or not. You get to a certain stage in pregnancy and think it's all plain sailing from there, forgetting that things can still go wrong at birth. It would be my absolute worst nightmare, and we both got upset thinking about it. You have to think though that those particular births were chosen for screening because of their more dramatic nature and background stories, and the hospital have said there were 9 other births that same night that went perfectly. The odds are always in favour of everything being fine so I try not to worry too much!

Sunshine, glad that you've finally started your next cycle and aren't in limbo anymore, and here's hoping that this one will be the lucky one for you! As you say it would make an excellent 30th birthday present!!

xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thank you ladies. She's doing really well. Will put a pic up today. 

Almost that is fantastic news. So excited for you x

Sunshine, that is a bummer. Although I am still convinced you were pregnant. Fingers crossed for next cycle x

Sonia, you'll seriously not use half the staff u buy! As long as you have somewhere they can sleep, car seay and some clothes lol Dont waste ya time on the following:

Scratch mitts - waste of time. Babygros with them built in are much better 
Shoes - again waste. We never used any until he started cruising
Baby bath - we used a bowl for week one lol then just got in with them or used a bath seat which was brill

Miss M it's DH's great aunt that refuses to use Kai's first name. Everybody in the family, my nan included suprisingly really like the name. Not that it matters what anybody else thinks x


----------



## mazndave

On a side note, has anybody seen the film The Frighteners? When I think about being able to see baby kicking and making my belly move, I always picture this DVD cover!!

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41QAE9VMSJL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Keep expecting to look down and see his face pressed up against me!! :wacko: Hopefully it wouldn't look like that one though.....:haha:


----------



## miss malteser

Glad they all love the name emz! As you said, it wouldn't have mattered anyway but it must make it easier not having family members who decide to use other names!

Sonia, don't worry about it not feeling real yet. I still feel the same sometimes and I know it sounds awful but I sometimes almost forget that I'm pregnant! Just the other day I opened the front door right into my poor bump, later on dropped something on the floor, dropped down to pick it up but couldn't reach which all our friends thought was hilarious and just this morning I decided to clean our golden retriever which I don't recommend when 8 months pregnant! I'm sure it will feel more real for us all once they arrive!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

And Maz, your birth and baby will be just fine :flower: positive thinking and remember to breathe lol


----------



## mazndave

Wow I think this is the quietest this thread has ever been, no posts since Thursday morning!! Hope everyone is well.

I'm sat at home by myself bored as dh is working all weekend, I know I've got jobs I should be getting on with but just can't be bothered! Roll on next weekend when he'll not be as busy and we can do baby prep things together! Feel like we've still got loads to do and time is rapidly running out....

Got my bump shoot on the 16th and really looking forward to it, I'll have to post some pics on here when it's done. 

Sonia, less than 3 weeks to wait now until your scan, bet you can't wait! I'm still sticking with girl......

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey. Ah enjoy this quiet time hun. Just chill, watch crap tv (not that the Olympics is crap but it's dominating uk tv) and just enjoy!

Yes 18 days, not that I'm counting! I will be SO shocked if they tell us girl as I've kind of convinced myself that we're having a boy. Not sure why just feel like we're team blue. Would love either but team pink would be amazing as I've always wanted a girl x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I was trying to post a pic from my iPhone but it's saying the files are too big so will mess around and see if I can get one on lol x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Managed to re-size. The first she is minutes old, 2nd she is 2 days old and the 3rd is today. She's very light skinned considering I am half Jamaican :haha: Her brother is pale skinned but I think she's even lighter!
 



Attached Files:







photo(16) (4).jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6









photo(22) (3).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









photo(23) (3).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soniamillie01

GORGEOUS! Xxx


----------



## almosthere

OMGSH SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!! i love the middle pic-little snuggle bug-you must be so proud and happy congrats again!


----------



## mazndave

Ah she's bloody beautiful Emz!! xx


----------



## Elz

Absolutely gorgeous Emz, congrats again! x


----------



## miss malteser

Emz she is lovely!!! She´s got one of those faces that you just want to grab hold of and cuddle! So happy for you!

I´m feeling a bit down today. I`ve had my mum over for the weekend and just dropped her off at the station and realised that I won´t see any of my family now until I´m a mummy. I´m suddenly so nervous, had a big cry and feel so scared and alone. I know it´s stupid but I think it´s suddenly hit me that she could arrive at any time and I want my mum!!! I´m not normally so emotional! Living abroad isn´t easy sometimes!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Big hugs miss m x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

miss malteser said:


> I´m feeling a bit down today. I`ve had my mum over for the weekend and just dropped her off at the station and realised that I won´t see any of my family now until I´m a mummy. I´m suddenly so nervous, had a big cry and feel so scared and alone. I know it´s stupid but I think it´s suddenly hit me that she could arrive at any time and I want my mum!!! I´m not normally so emotional! Living abroad isn´t easy sometimes!

:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, sorry for not posting. Had a nightmare of a week!
I worked too much and my husband has/is poorly. Plus two children, I am stressed!
Anyways, glad to to read your all ok.

Emz, lovely photos!
I did write a long message yesterday getting back to all your posts but It didnt work! Hate it when that happens! Xxx


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies thought I would update as well! so I had a SIS-sonohystogram (sry for poor spelling!) on Monday that showed I most likely have a polyp which can delay ivf...sooo I am off to get a HSG done tomorrow so they can confirm and possibly even do a D&C...so unsure if I will start lupron Monday for ivf or not....but so far so good....and insurance approved my ivf yesterday so super excited to not have that draw back anymore!! =) will update you all tomorrow with news of weather or not I will in fact be starting my first ivf cycle!! I am already on bcps so to continue I would start lupron monday already, ahh!! =)

I started a ivf journal so feel free to chime in! =)


----------



## miss malteser

Jem, is there noone that could pop round to help you with the kids? Don't get stressed!

Almost, good news about the insurance. Hope the polyp gets seen to quickly so you can get the IVF started!

Emz, how's River doing?

I need a bit of advice from you all. I've told dh that I don't want anyone to know that I've gone into labour until Emma has been born. tbh I'm not that bothered about most people knowing but his parents have already said that they want to come to the hospital with us and wait. This would mean dh having to pop out all the time to let them know how things are going (maybe I'm being unreasonable but I want him to be with me all the time), it would stress me out knowing that they were sat there waiting and I really want the three of us to have a bit of time alone before visitors arrive. Dh wasn't happy about it as he feels it's a moment to share with the whole family but he has agreed to not phone them.

Am I being selfish? We'll let them know as soon as she's born so they can visit straight away. I wouldn't make them wait.

The worst thing is that my mil tells me everyday how I have to phone her the minute I start having contractions and whenever I try to persuade her that it would be best not to, she tells me that she's having none of it and will be angry if we don't let her know!


----------



## almosthere

hmmm I think it is your choice and you need to do what is best for you daddy and baby....I also feel that I only want my husband with me (although I don't mind family waiting outside)...because I want it to be an intimate first time thing with just me him and baby <3 Hope you work everything out, and goodluck, you are SO close!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Miss M, I think you should just be honest and ask them to not come to the hospital until you call them. Talk to them before you go into labor and let them know you will inform them when you go into labor but that you would prefer they not be at the hospital. And if for some reason they still come, tell your husband that you and your baby better be first priority!!! 

I was really adimant that NO ONE be at the hospital when I had my daughter. And we just told everyone that and they totally understood. Plus, you need time with your new little family before you have visitors bombarding you and wanting to hold the baby. I think if you explain that to people, they should have no problems respecting your wishes. And if they don't then shame on them because that is incredibly rude. They weren't there when the baby was conceived, so they don't need to be there when it's born!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss m - I don't want anyone there apart from steve and my mum and for people not to know until baby is here. I don't mind family know, well that may change, but I'm not telling friends because it will be all over Facebook before we know it!

Afm - lots of light kicks and lots of flutters. I'm so hot at the moment it's untrue, and SO ITCHY! My whole body feels like its red raw from scratching :(


----------



## PreshFest

Yay for all the movement, Sonia!! I rarely feel actual movement these days, but I feel kicks all the time. It's such a great feeling! And I'm really hot all the time, too. It's so hard during workouts because I just overheat. I have to stick to the treadmills at the gym that have fans on them, otherwise I can only last 10 mins.


----------



## almosthere

yay for movement.....sonia you are so far along already I am so happy for you!!!

afm HCG-worst pain ever!! I almost passed out during it...however, good news is, NO POLYP!!!! I am on track to start IVF still and am supposed to start lupron Monday. This brings up a new issue.....they still havent mailed out my lupron which was ordered over a week ago!!!! Oh goodness...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - great news! Can't wait to hear about your journey, will be stalking your journal!

Presh - it's becoming unbearable! I spend most the evening of just a vest or knickers or just in a sheet! I could probably do the heat if I wasn't so itchy - all over, arms, boobs - which are a nightmare, lower belly, and calfs x


----------



## almosthere

oh sonia-the itchiness sounds horrid....are there lotions or creams you can use to help sooth??


----------



## Soniamillie01

In going to try and have a cold bath in a bit to see if that helps. I've had a rash on my legs since last week which GP gave me some cream for, rash has gone. So may try that on the patches that now itch, no rash though. Especially worse at night or seems to be. I need to cut my fingers nails as they are so long, I have huge scratch marks all over my body and like blood spots on the surface where have been scratching :(


----------



## Jembug

Almost that great news!!! Defo be stalking your journal!

Lovely Sonia you can feel the baby, but not do good about the itching! Is it pregnancy related or an allergy?

Ooh Presh I'm only a little way behind you! I thought I felt the baby on Sunday but now I'm not sure, not felt it since? Though i kno it's early days, I kno I'd defo felt my second at this point. All I kno is the baby is bouncing on my bladder! Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I first had flutters a few weeks ago and then nothing until this week.

Not sure really. Don't think it's an allergy, not changed washing powder, showing gel etc.

How's your hubby now?


----------



## PreshFest

Jem, I first felt flutters around 12 weeks this time and started to feel kicks at 16 weeks. So you're definitely close! I've been staring at my belly all day to see if I can see them from the outside yet. But so far it has yet to kick while I'm watching!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Miss M - Just be up front and tell hubby you want it to be intimate between the two of you. I definitely wouldn't have wanted anybody hanging around outside. 

Almost - sounds like things are Progressing quickly. I will be stalking your journal too.

Sonia - you should let your midwife know about the itching. She can carry out some tests to rule anything pregnancy related out

River is doing well. She's back up to birth weight plus a little more. We've had a bout of mastitis and now battling thrush but she's still feeding well bless her x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Going to call the say unit today and see what they say, I guess I'll ho in for a blood test. Hubby is hoping they do a scan but I doubt they will.

Glad to hear River is doing well x


----------



## miss malteser

PreshFest said:


> They weren't there when the baby was conceived, so they don't need to be there when it's born!

I think I might have to use that comment if they don´t let up about coming to the hospital with us! Brilliant!



Soniamillie01 said:


> Afm - lots of light kicks and lots of flutters. I'm so hot at the moment it's untrue, and SO ITCHY! My whole body feels like its red raw from scratching :(

Tell your midwife. I´ve been the same for the last 3 months or so. I have weeks when it´s barely noticable but there´s some weeks when I could cry I itch so much. Apparently it can be linked to a liver problem so it´d be best to have a blood test just to make sure thats not the cause. Unfortunately I can´t give you any advice about what to take as my gyne prescribed me some tablets which are not to be taken in 3rd tri! 



almosthere said:


> good news is, NO POLYP!!!!

Brilliant news!!



Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Miss M - Just be up front and tell hubby you want it to be intimate between the two of you. I definitely wouldn't have wanted anybody hanging around outside.
> 
> River is doing well. She's back up to birth weight plus a little more. We've had a bout of mastitis and now battling thrush but she's still feeding well bless her x

Glad to hear that River is doing well. I hope the mastitis hasn´t affected you too much. I´ve heard it can be terrible.

Although DH had agreed not to phone his parents when we go to hospital, after yesterdays comments from my MIL he´s going to have a word with her to say that he´ll let them know but that they´re not to come to the hospital until she´s born. Unfortunately I think that 1. it´s going to cause a lot of bad feeling between us and them or 2. they´ll turn up at the hospital anyway. :wacko:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Spoke to midwife, going to pop in for a blood test just to make sure x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well, went for bloods after speaking with the midwive. She said she didn't think it was Obstetric Cholestatis (spl?) but wanted to make sure. They butchered me I am never good vein wise for blood, well not since being pregnant so wasn't expecting a great experience! She found a vein straight off but went so deep that my whole arm tensed and she struggled to get the needle out. Midwife called back and said no OC which is good and bloods are perfect considering gestational - all as expected. She said the itching could be extra blood circulating, heat, stretching - who knows! When I go back for my scan (in 12 sleeps!) am to be retested to make sure, and then again when back for gestational diabetes two weeks after that. Doesn't solve the itch and she recommended some products that are ok to use and may help so will see how we get on.
Am relieved that it is nothing too much to worry about!

I did get to listen in on little one - she said well as you're hear let's have a listen! She did at one point consider a scan and my eyes nearly popped out of my head as knew it wasn't really an option but said they were so busy so couldn't do but didn't really need it! I did say to hubby this morning if they scan what do you want me to do re: gender. I was happy to say I didn't want to know as coming in two weeks with hubby but he was like no way, find out!


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia how is the rash now?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey. Just as bad really, wasn't too bad Saturday and Sunday but is bad again today. Am trying not to itch as the patches on my legs are so sore :(

How are you?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Glad the itch was nothing major Sonia. I have scars on my legs where I itched them a lot in 2nd tri. They are finally fading now. Not long until your scan!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope it doesn't go on for much longer as my legs are red raw. 

Yes, next Wednesday. I saw a friend today who is on mat leave and she walked in, took one look at me and said yep, your pregnant and yep, it's a boy! I said how do you know, she said you look blooming amazing and carrying high - and there was me thinking I wasn't even carrying x

How are you hun? X


----------



## PreshFest

omg - sonia I've had people telling me I'm having a boy, too. I also did with my daughter, though! People keep saying I'm carrying diffrently than I did with my daughter.. .OF COURSE I AM! My uterus has been stretched, skin stretched, and my abs split right down the middle. So it's impossible for me to carry the same way I did before.

Plus..here's my question... How would the sex of your baby affect it's position in the womb? I just don't get it! I think I'm having a boy, too...but not based on symptoms/lack of symptoms/where my uterus is situated lol.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good question, I have no idea on why they say that.
I have thought for a while that we are team blue - just an feeling I have. I'll be really shocked if it's a girl.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Oooooh can't wait for your gender reveals. I carried exactly the same with both of mine. All bump and very high. 

All ok here. River is doing well with the weight gain and Kai loves having a sister x


----------



## almosthere

aw great news emz!!

I also can't wait for the gender reveals yay!! I may have missed this-but are you both waiting to reveal at birth?!


----------



## mazndave

I'm convinced you're having a girl Sonia! It's a load of rubbish when people say you're carrying a certain way so it must be a boy/girl! I'm carrying low and Seth is definitely a boy, so how does you carrying high mean yours is a boy too?! Not long to wait now, are you glad you held off from paying for the gender scan? 

Almost, how exciting that you got to start your IVF journey yesterday - not be long really until you'll know the outcome!! 

xx


----------



## PreshFest

I felt the baby kick from the outside last night! Totally caught me off guard, but it was so exciting! Two little kicks and then it was done. So cool :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Presh - amazing! I was starting to worry as pipkins been very quiet since yeterday but spent most of today kicking my cervix! Joy, but amazing! Not quiet on the outside yet but I have fluff!

Maz - why do you think that? I'd love a girl, equally a boy but will be very surprised if a girl. Yes glad I didn't pay now, especially considering how quick it has come around


----------



## Jembug

Hello everyone, sorry I've been MIA! Glad see your doing ok.
Hope your feeling better Sonia?
Yay for real kicks Presh!

I can't feel any :( I'd defi felt my second by now so I'm so sure I'm having a lazy boy!
As for how your carrying.. My first I out weight on everywhere and my bump was alway high and so was the heartbeat= girl!
My second, low bump and low heart rate and I just had a bump no other weight anywhere else= girl! So that blows all the theories out surly?

As for gender scans, I booked one for Sunday!!eeeek! Its a secret, so shhhh.

Not long left for the others!!!!

Emz did you write and birth story?

Almost hope your doing ok.

Any news on Elz and sunshine?
Xxx


----------



## almosthere

They have seemed to have vanished-I miss having my ttc buddies!! LOL. & I am doing well thanks for asking jem! I just got my 2nd lupron shot...and BCPS will be done after this Sunday night-so that is one ivf stepping stone that will be completed and by then about half way done with my lupron shots!!! =)


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya everyone how are you doing? Hope everyone is good and can't believe how times flying for you mummies to be :hugs: And hope all of the lovely new babies are doing well!

Sorry for not posting recently have had problems with our mac and wouldn't boot up:( Not allowed to use net at work either! Booo :( My iPhone is on pay and go so expensive!!! Need to sort a contract I think!

Almost - so pleased you got the go ahead for the ivf and no delays that's fab to be able to get started on the journey. 

Sonia- hope your doing well hope that the itching has sorted itself out, that must be really annoying especially with humidity we have had:( 

Afm on to cycle 9 cd15 so hope we get bfp this time - oh has had a cold chesty thing that's gone but yesterday appear now I've picked it up- joy worse sore throat ouch! Right in suspected fertile window! Still managed dtd every 36 from cd 12 so hope this cold doesn't cause problems or delay ov as things seem to be on track for a nice 30 day cycle so far! Do you know if things like colds can delay ov? / prevent success? Timing is just great! 

Anyhow hope you all having a good week lots of love to you all xx


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone! Good to hear so much positive news from you all! 

Sonia, I wouldn't take much notice of any opinions about the sex of the baby based on your bump. A few weeks ago I walked into a restaurant and a random guy just looked at me and shouted "Chico!". When I said well actually we're expecting a girl, he told me that I was wrong as I was carrying very similar to his wife who was expecting a boy!

Almost, good to hear that the IVF is underway.


I don't think I'm going to have to wait too much longer as ive started to lose my plug. I know that it could still take a few weeks but that would probably still be before my due date. FXd!

Looking forward to the three gender reveals. Not long now!


----------



## PreshFest

I have my gender scan on MONDAY!! WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Soniamillie01

So gender scans ... Jem - Sunday, Presh - Monday and me - Wednesday - a busy busy week!


----------



## almosthere

eeek how exciting ladies!!!!


----------



## Jembug

Ooh miss malteser I'm excited for you. Xxxx
Yay for gender scans, can't wait to see what we have, will be on here straight away, only telling you guys xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Can't wait either. We've decided not to tell people straight away, I know people are expecting txt's as soon as we know. We've just been out to dinner to celebrate 5 months, lol, and on the way home brought a cute little pink hat and an adorable blue hat. I'm seeing my mum and nan for lunch after my scan so I'll wrap which hat correspondes as a gift x


----------



## Jembug

That's lovely Sonia! Will you tell us though??
My friend had a baby this morning, two days early and a little girl called Lucy. I'm super excited for my last baby now xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Of course I'll tell you ladies. As soon as I know. X


----------



## almosthere

yay thanks sonia...and I am in SHOCK you are already 5 months..like...what?! Where has all this time gone?! I hope my future pregnancy moves along as fast as I feel your has!!!


----------



## almosthere

And I am starting to get very impatient that I am still just preventing ovulation...I want to get to the good stuff....every other day monitoring and stimming shots....come onnnnnnn stimming!!! I am sure things will start to move along faster after my appt. next thursday!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know almost. Crazy isn't it? I can't believe I have 4 months left!

Next week will come around so quick, especially as I have my scan Wednesday! X


----------



## miss malteser

almosthere said:


> And I am starting to get very impatient that I am still just preventing ovulation...I want to get to the good stuff....every other day monitoring and stimming shots....come onnnnnnn stimming!!! I am sure things will start to move along faster after my appt. next thursday!

You have been amazingly patient up to now!!! I can understand how everyone is so excited for their gender scans but really, without wanting to offend anyone at all, I think all your appointments now are so much more important because they are taking you one step closer to getting what you want...a BFP!!! For us pregnant ladies, obviously all the appts are important and very exciting (especially when the gender is confirmed!) but the biggest hurdle is already out of the way so the appts are really just to confirm how things are going (in major problem free pregnancies obviously). Roll on next Thursday!!


On another note, DH and I are barely speaking which isn´t like us at all. All week long we have fiestas which basically means a week of lunches, dinners and going out every night which obviously is a big no no for me at the minute. Anyway DH really fancied going out last night which I said was fine as long as he controlled the drinking as there is no way he´s coming to the hospital drunk! Anyway, I got a call at 8am this morning to go and pick him up and he was slurring so badly. I couldn´t believe he had drank so much. If I had gone into labour last night he would probably have missed it. Maybe I´m being overly sensitive about it as I do still have 19 days to go but still, he´s not normally like that and he´s so excited about the birth that I´m really surprised that he went ahead and risked missing it just for a few drinks. As I said, maybe I´m being far too dramatic but if I can go for 9 months without a drink surely he can limit what he drinks just for one night!

Men!!


----------



## almosthere

thank you so much miss m-your words really mean a lot to me!! and yes, I am so sick of being patient-I want my bfp and I want it now!! hahahaa

And I think you are in the right to be upset about dh getting so drunk he can hardly speak! I have no idea, but throwing out a guess as to maybe he is getting nervous/wanting to get his drunk nigthso ut of the way before baby comes? BUT it is time to grow up and be in daddy mode by now right??? hehe

My DH had 4 drinks the other night....3 were hard liq (he is such a light weight with hard alch-he usually just drinks beer!). which pist me off a bit, as he is the one with the infertility issue, and the one month he decides to get drunk is the one month he really needs to prepare his swimmers to be as healthy as possible!


----------



## almosthere

p.s. def having hot flashes right now from the lupron, it is finally starting to kick in, oh man!


----------



## miss malteser

I don´t think its as much nerves as he´s just a lightweight and thinks he can drink far more than he actually can! Anyway I´ve had to forgive him as it´s not like him at all to do something like that and it´s our first wedding anniversary today and we can´t spend it not speaking!


----------



## PreshFest

Miss M, my husband did the same thing when I was about due with my daughter. Made me so mad!! Luckily my DD wasn't born until 41+2, so he was safe lol. I'm certain he won't do it this time, though. Helping your wife through labor is no joke and he will want to feel good for it. I can't imagine being hungover while meeting your baby for the first time!

3 sleeps until gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

I am glad to hear both men won't be drinking so close to the DD....I will have a lot to say with my DH if that happens...specially with preggo hormones rumbling through me! hahaha


----------



## Soniamillie01

5 sleeps for me!


----------



## PreshFest

We took some cute pics tonight to send out for the big reveal on Monday! They are fairly subtle, so unless you know what's happening Monday, you wouldn't know what they mean. Only a few people know to check Facebook for this subtle clue lol. But they are SO cute! No belly in them, sadly tho...

So excited to hear about Sonia and Jem!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Jem - here is a link to my birth story 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-story-those-scared-anxious-intervention.html

Glad everybody is ok. Can't wait to hear your gender reveals. 

Just for fun I think Sonia - Boy
Jem - girl
Presh - girl 

Exciting


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Emz - I think boy too but maybe secretly hoping they surprise me x


----------



## miss malteser

I´ve heard its meant to be pretty warm this weekend in England. How are you all coping with the heat? Maz, you´ve not long to go at all. You must be feeling it.

Just to make you feel a little bit better it´s absolutely boiling here and as you´ll see this week isn´t going to get much better!https://www.aemet.es/en/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/olite-erriberri-id31191


----------



## mazndave

> Jem - here is a link to my birth story
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bir...ervention.html
> 
> Glad everybody is ok. Can't wait to hear your gender reveals.
> 
> Just for fun I think Sonia - Boy
> Jem - girl
> Presh - girl
> 
> Exciting

I'm going with the other way round! Girl for Sonia and boys for Jem and Presh!



> I´ve heard its meant to be pretty warm this weekend in England. How are you all coping with the heat? Maz, you´ve not long to go at all. You must be feeling it.
> 
> Just to make you feel a little bit better it´s absolutely boiling here and as you´ll see this week isn´t going to get much better!https://www.aemet.es/en/eltiempo/pred...iberri-id31191

Bloomin heck, don't envy you with that heat! Normally I love a bit of sun and the hotter the better when I'm on holiday, but at the minute I welcome the rain and I'm looking forward to Autumn/Winter! Where I am it's muggy more than anything, and I constantly feel like a melting mess. Always think people will be staring at my sweaty pink face!

Any signs of an appearance for you any time soon? Had my first parentcraft class today, which made it feel much more real and imminent!! Got a tour of the delivery suite and was disappointed we didn't get to hear any screaming! It was surprisingly quiet. We also got shown a fresh placenta which was certainly a different experience! Next week we get to tour the post natal ward and watch a newborn being bathed and changed etc, which I'm really looking forward to.

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Maz. Wow not heard that the show you a placenta! Bet that was an experience! Sounds like a good tour though. 

I am not coping too well in the heat. I too normally love it but just feel so uncomfortable all the time and over heat. Was worried today as hadn't felt baby move and it's now like he / she is having a party in my womb! We have my niece staying tonight and she is currently crashed in our bed so got to move her now as I need to crash too.

I've been trying to mentally visualise the worst parts, or what I think will be the worst parts of labour and think they may be working in helping me to realise and prepare for things. 

How early did you ladies do your hospital bags?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem - are you excited? X


----------



## Jembug

Yes, extremely!!! But more worried about the health, I keep thinking 'am I lucky enough to have three healthy babies?'

I'm leaving at 11 and it's at 11:40.
Hope little one is ok, I'm still not certain I've felt movement?
Eeeeek, will update soon xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Jem good luck hun x


----------



## miss malteser

mazndave said:


> I'm going with the other way round! Girl for Sonia and boys for Jem and Presh!
> 
> 
> Any signs of an appearance for you any time soon? Had my first parentcraft class today, which made it feel much more real and imminent!! Got a tour of the delivery suite and was disappointed we didn't get to hear any screaming! It was surprisingly quiet. We also got shown a fresh placenta which was certainly a different experience! Next week we get to tour the post natal ward and watch a newborn being bathed and changed etc, which I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> xx

I also think a girl for Sonia and boys for Jem and Presh!

Apart from losing my mucus plug earlier on in the week and LOTS of Braxton Hicks I can´t say that much else seems to be happening. :nope: I´m getting so impatient and the heat is really killing me! Come on Emma!!!

That´s great that you get to see the hospital. My first visit will be when I´m in labour so no idea what to expect. We didn´t get told anything about bathing, changing, etc a baby either. TBH our classes weren´t that useful!

Good luck Jem!


----------



## miss malteser

Soniamillie01 said:


> How early did you ladies do your hospital bags?

My MIL gave birth prematurely so was nagging at me to get it done from 30 weeks. I finally did most of it at about 32-33 weeks just so she´d shut up but there´s still some bits and pieces that I´ll have to chuck in just before we go and all the baby clothes are just laid out on a bed as I didn´t fancy leaving them in the bag for 7 weeks. They´d be so creased and probably not smell too fresh either!


----------



## Jembug

It's a healthy little girl!!! So my instincts was wrong.
She looked beautiful and even sucking her thumb!
I'm excite now but my poor husband! Ha ha ha, four girls under one roof!

It's a secret on Facebook.
Catchup later xxx


----------



## miss malteser

Another girl! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah congrats Jem, another gorgeous girl x


----------



## almosthere

yay, a sweet little girl! congrats JEM (hehe oops mixed up the name for a bit)! I think presh is having a boy and sonia...hmmm i feel like it could go either way but for fun i will guess a girl too!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congrats Jem. I was right :)

Miss M, we were taught how to bathe etc in the hospital after we had delivered. Maybe you'll get a similar service?!


----------



## PreshFest

YaaayJem! How exciting! You are so lucky to know so early. One more day for me!

My guess is boy for me, girl for Sonia.


----------



## miss malteser

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Congrats Jem. I was right :)
> 
> Miss M, we were taught how to bathe etc in the hospital after we had delivered. Maybe you'll get a similar service?!

I hope so because although I've changed the odd nappy before I haven't done much else!


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations Jem!! Wow 3 girls, like you said your huband is going to be very outnumbered!

xx


----------



## TTC_FXed

almosthere said:


> I would love to be buddies! I have yet to add a buddy to my signature. Hehe. I am going of BC October 2nd and going to start ttc then for our first! No charting or ovulation tests, just lots of :baby::happydance:. We want to do this with as little stress as possible. Plus, DH is 23 and I am 22, so hopefully being young and healthy will be of great advantage to us! I hope we get pregnant within the first few months, but it could take just that long to start ovulating so we will have to keep our fingers crossed!

I got PG with my first at 22! ( I had a son who I have now adopted! ) Aubry was unplanned and I was on the pill until I found out I was pregnant at 11 weeks. I didnt take them correctly but daily. I missed one around christmas and found out I was PG in late Feb.! Good luck...lots of baby dust...and can't wait to see your :BFP: :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

hi ttc...I am actually now 23 (dh almost 24!) and onto my 1st ivf cycle-have you followed me on this thread or just found that one post? lol that was so long ago!!!! And feel free to stalk my journal =)


----------



## sunshine82

Congratulations Jem  xxx


----------



## Jembug

Thanks ladies, will catch up properly later as I'm on a night shift... Presh is your scan today???? Xx


----------



## PreshFest

It's 4:15am and I can't sleep. Too excited!! Scan at 2pm today!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Presh - can't wait to hear your news, think we are 7 hours ahead of you, so will be 9pm here - although my calculations could be wrong there!

2 sleeps left for me!


----------



## almosthere

can't wait to hear the news presh!!


----------



## MissBroody

Congrats Jem! 3 precious girlies 
x 

Flying visit sorry - need to catch up with everyone's news. Hope everyone is great x


----------



## almosthere

no worries missbroody!

afm took my last bcp last night & have an apt. thursday, soo excited because that is the first BIG step towards the REAL start of IVF =)


----------



## PreshFest

YAY Almost!! It's moving along quickly! Hopefully it feels that way to you!


----------



## almosthere

It could be going by faster, but I know it is about to fly by after Thursday!

sooo....boy or girl?! Didn't you have your apt already?? Maybe I am mixed up with time differences....it is 3:34 in Mass =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think presh's apt is 2pm local time, which is 9pm here think that makes it 4pm where you are, I could be wrong!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've come to bed in the hope I will fall asleep and then only have one sleep till scan!
Pipkin has been very active today :)


----------



## almosthere

hmm I am so excited! And sonia you are right it is almost 4 here...I am unaware of exact time differences but they are there! lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

I can't wait to hear either!


----------



## PreshFest

It's a girl! Sorry it took so long to post here! I'm so excited!


----------



## almosthere

yay I already saw on facebook....sooo wonderful, congrats!!! I bet your daughter is SO excited!!!


----------



## Jembug

Congrats Presh!!! So our gut instincts were totally wrong! Ha ha, Sonia I wonder if yourrigjt about yourself?

What does your daughter think?
I've not told my Isla that we know yet, going rowait to confirm at my 20 week scan.
Although she says she is a girl and wants to call her Darling, from the Disney film Lady an the Tramp! Ha ha, she often randomly rubs my belly and gives it kisses, too cute!

Hope your all ok.

Almost not long until Thursday... Think that's the day?
Xx


----------



## almosthere

Yes Jem-Thursday is my bloodwork & ultrasound...& a few hours after my apt they will call to update and tell me when to start stimming...I still get so excited everytime I tell someone on bnb about it! lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

I definitely think I'm having a boy now, we can't surely be all girls can we! One more sleep!


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations presh! It's amazing how many girls we have on this thread!


----------



## mazndave

I've already said on Facebook, but congrats again Presh! Emz is looking good for her guesswork so far, 2 out of 3!

I still think girl for you Sonia, but we could do with it being a boy to even things up around here!!

Miss Broody :blue:
Emz :pink:
Miss M :pink:
BBH :blue: :pink:
Me :blue:
Presh :pink:
Jem :pink:
Sonia :yellow:????? 

5 to 3 so far. 1 more sleep til you know......

This actually reminds me that BBH and her twinnies haven't been on here for ages, I might have to have a search round bnb to see if I can find anything.

Almost, how exciting that you can start the next step very soon!

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Presh. Lovely news. 

Two right so far, one to go :) I'm surprised how many girls have been born this year. Everybody I know has had a girl.


----------



## almosthere

There are lots of girls!! I really would love any healthy baby...but a boy especially!!!! 

And I am so tired...I just can't sleep as I am too excited for Thursday...goodness, it is not like today is Thursday....hope I can relax about my apt. and sleep better the next two nights! hahaa


----------



## PreshFest

Thanks ladies! I just can't believe it's another girl! I didn't sleep at all last night. We actually ended up naming her, too.. Not 100% yet, but I say it's 98% certain! So my brain was just running wild last night and wouldn't let me sleep. That was WAY too much information to process all in one day! Probably going to take the afternoon off today so I can go home and nap. I'm also getting a sinus infection, so I'm pretty miserable right now.

So excited to hear your news tomorrow Sonia! Eeeeeek!! Don't you wish you could go to sleep NOW?! ;-)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I probably could go to sleep now, I am so tired having gone to bed early last night and waking up early today! 2 hours till work finishes and it is DRAGGING!


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck Sonia for your scan, hope baby is lovely and healthy.... Eek pink or blue?? I'm tempted to say pink after me and Presh but you thinking it's blue sways me too. Ha ha 

Almost your appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Jem. Will let you ladies know once I can get online.
Have been awake since 5am unable to sleep and I'm shattered.

Jem - I saw your new profile pic on Facebook. GORGOUES. I think we may have had the same or a very similar wedding dress :) x


----------



## mazndave

What time is your scan Sonia? xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Sonia x


----------



## Soniamillie01

10.45am! One hour to go! X


----------



## mazndave

Ooh, so you probably know by now unless you were late in!! Can't wait until you can get back on here to let us know!!!

:pink:!!!!

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies!

Drum roll please . . . . . Team . . . Blue!

All is perfect and measuring bang on! Definitely a boy as wouldn't leave his bits alone! Will upload some pics when online later. X


----------



## mazndave

Yay for team blue!!! Your gut instinct was right then - I'm rubbish at guessing for other people, yet my gut instinct for myself was correct!! Clean sweep there for Emz!

I'm so excited that someone else is having a boy! Do you have any ideas of names yet?

My boy was also very proud of his bits, I spotted them before the sonographer even said anything!

So will it be a blue spending spree this weekend then?

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes we spotted them too! And she kept saying him, his etc!

Started already :) can't wait to shop, shop shop!
Yes, Archie or Oscar at the moment. Our surname is Allen so think they both work x


----------



## mazndave

Shopping is so addictive once you know what you are having! I've bought way to many clothes already, and yet I still can't stop! 

I love both of those names, in fact I was thinking to myself yesterday what names I would pick if we ever had another boy, and they were both on there!

xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:happydance: fantastic news Sonia. Team blue whoop whoop. And I got all three correct :haha:

I love both Oscar and Archie :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Yay a boy!!!! Congrats-and yes shopping sounds AMAZE ladies....I can't wait to shop shop shop too!!!


----------



## mazndave

almosthere said:


> Yay a boy!!!! Congrats-and yes shopping sounds AMAZE ladies....I can't wait to shop shop shop too!!!

It won't be long now until you get your turn Almost :thumbup: xxx


----------



## almosthere

I hope so. I was just remembering sonia and I waiting together for our BFPS and I feel like that was not so long ago, but sonia, you are so far along already it is just fabulous-I hope my pregnancy moves by just as fast for me! And I will be in my TWW for DH and I's 1 year anniversary of ttc-sept 11 2012.....let's hope its my last tww for a long time!!!


----------



## Jembug

Yay Sonia. So happy for you xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Sonia!! Have fun shopping!! I really can't shop since we already have all the girl stuff we will ever need... So maybe I will go buy some pacis or something ;-)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed presh xxx

Thanks all x


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations Sonia!

Almost, I'm sure it won't be long now. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow x


----------



## sunshine82

Congratulations Sonia:) not long at all now - time is flying!

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know I can't believe how quick it is going.
I brought some adorable little clothes yesterday, so cute
I am good thanks. How are you?


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck today almost! Don't forget to update on here.

Hi sunshine, how are you?

I'm so mad... My friend who is also my collegue has told sone other work collegue I'm pregnant. I've not told my boss yet, I'm telling her tomorrow. I've told my friend that I was waiting Till 16 weeks because of the bleeding and not knowing if all was well.
I'm just so annoyed, I thought she was a friend but clearly she isn't. So if my Boss already knows I'm going to look really silly!

Trust no one!
Anyways I'm work now for 11 nights, soooo needed.

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Almost x




Jembug said:


> Goodluck today almost! Don't forget to update on here.
> 
> Hi sunshine, how are you?
> 
> I'm so mad... My friend who is also my collegue has told sone other work collegue I'm pregnant. I've not told my boss yet, I'm telling her tomorrow. I've told my friend that I was waiting Till 16 weeks because of the bleeding and not knowing if all was well.
> I'm just so annoyed, I thought she was a friend but clearly she isn't. So if my Boss already knows I'm going to look really silly!
> 
> Trust no one!
> Anyways I'm work now for 11 nights, soooo needed.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day x

Oh what a cow Jem. Have you asked her why she told?


----------



## Soniamillie01

That's horrible Jem - I would ask her why and just politely ask her not to tell anyone else as it is your news!

Good luck Almost - let us know how you get on x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here is the little man from yesterday x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00016-20120822-1352.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Lovely pic Sonia x


----------



## almosthere

Hi sunshine how are you!! where are you in your cycle??

Jem-how annoying, I am so sorry that happened with your friend! Hope you boss has yet to know! GL with telling him/her the news tomorrow! I am wondering if/when/how to tell my NEW boss since I am a NEW teacher about my IVF as the second week of my new job, I may need 1-3 days off! It all depends on when my egg retreival and egg transfer falls. They will be putting me under for my ER and I know I throw up from the anesthesia...at least that happened with my surgery a couple years ago! And I also may need bed rest depending on how many eggies they retrieve!

sonia-I lovee that picture so beautiful!!

afm I am so excited, had my first bloodwork and US done today-my smaller ovary-the left one, had MORE follies, go figure! 7 follies there and 6 on the right. The US tech said that is normal and to expect a call with updates this afternoon, yay!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies :)

Sonia thats a lovely scan picture - so excited for you:hugs:

Jem- sorry to hear about your colleague telling your news thats really bad, that is your special news to share no one else's! :hugs:

Almost- hope you are doing okay do you have a start date now bet you can't wait!

Afm in on approx cd23 so in my tww maybe about 6/7dpo as think ov 16/17cd! really reluctant to get my hopes built up this month after last one - as in sure that was it with those disappearing lines! But going to try hold out testing early this time - my oh went offshore today for two weeks so will try try try to hold out till he is back on about that will be cd39 if no af!- thats the plan anyhow!
Mainly going to leave it late so I don't get confusing results again! I've been a bit unwell this cycle with bad cold (better now!) so don't hold out too much hope as was Ill around ov week but we have still tried! It's my 30th tomorrow so im hoping that babydust is sprinkled for my birthday month of ttc :) one thing I feel positive is this month like last month I have no sore bbs after ov and every other month I normally do! Last month was odd and I can't help but think cp? I've had some bad leg cramps this last day woke me up at night and I never get those! Is that a sign! ..... Stop me now!!! Ive promised no obsessing this month and tbh not really got many symptoms to spot! Am so ready now for bfp, was on bus home from a training day at our main hospital today and i couldnt help overhearing the young couple sat behind me on the phone announcing they were having a boy- obv just been in for their 20week scan! it made me smile - just looking forward to all that for me and my lovely oh.... i must try to be patient though! 

Anyway hope you all have a good afternoon and I'll speak soon! 

Love Sunshine xxxx


----------



## almosthere

So glad you are positive about this cycle, FX!!! AFM still waiting for call from nurse about when to start stimming.....supposed to hear back between 3:30 and 5:30 today...


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Almost :) 

So pleased things are progressing with the ivf- can I ask what is stimming? - it all sounds very positive! :hugs:
XX


----------



## almosthere

Sorry, I forget I am the only ivf-er on here-so much lingo I am even still learning about IVF!

Stims is short lingo for stimulation medications-so they will begin to stimulate my ovaries or something? I am no pro with IVF but that is what I have learned with it =) It basically prepares my body to produce lots and lots of beautiful eggs in my many follicles (aka follies for short ivf lingo haha). So this feels like a huge step closer to my IVF procedures compared to lupron. Lupron & BCP's surpresses my body and makes sure I did not ovulate this cycle. Since I start stimming SATURDAY (nurse told me today!!!) I will cut my lupron cycle in half. So as of saturday I will be getting TWO pinchy shots in my belly which stinks-but it needs to be done and each shot brings me a day closer to my egg retrieval and my egg transfer!!! I know this is a mouthful and may be confusing but hope it helped a little! I also start frequent


----------



## almosthere

sorry my cat is in lovey mode and jut send that unfinished!! she loves to lay on my laptop which drives me crazy!!! she is my 3 year old furrbaby =). A munchkin cat!

Anywho, I start frequent monitoring Wednesday already which is just super early wake ups before work for ultrasound and bloodwork sometimes every single day or perhaps every other-all depends on how well each day goes I suppose. Okay, super sleepy, spotting from withdraw bleed from BCP so feel icky-off to take a rest! FX for you sunshine I hope this is your lucky month!


----------



## miss malteser

All sounds good almost.

I had another appt this morning and my cervix is still closed so the waiting continues. I never knew that it would be so painful getting it checked! Next time they offer to check I think I might give it a miss at least until I'm in labour!

Emz and Jem, some of our friends want to buy us a car seat. We already have a group 0+ which goes up to 13 kg and are unsure about whether to choose a group 1 seat which will last up to about 4 years or a group 123 which will take us to 11 years ish. Obviously the 123 is better value for money buy I've read that it's better not to get a seat for more than 2 groups. What kind of car seats did you choose for your not so little ones?


----------



## miss malteser

All sounds good almost.

I had another appt this morning and my cervix is still closed so the waiting continues. I never knew that it would be so painful getting it checked! Next time they offer to check I think I might give it a miss at least until I'm in labour!

Emz and Jem, some of our friends want to buy us a car seat. We already have a group 0+ which goes up to 13 kg and are unsure about whether to choose a group 1 seat which will last up to about 4 years or a group 123 which will take us to 11 years ish. Obviously the 123 is better value for money buy I've read that it's better not to get a seat for more than 2 groups. What kind of car seats did you choose for your not so little ones?


----------



## almosthere

eeek sorry for the pain in the cevix missmal!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck sunshine x

Almost it's great that things are progressing quickly for you x

Miss M, we extend rear face Kai so bought a rear facing seat which should last up until aged 4. I would have bought a group 1 forward facing though if we had not rear faced x


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Almost for explaining that sorry i didnt reply sooner- it was my birthday yesterday so had work then straight out for meal with friends- Almost that sounds all postive and things are really moving along. Good luck with the appointments and Im sure you are going to get that lovely bfp very soon :Hugs: Your cat sounds very cute- we are thinking of getting a kitten soon!

Thanks everyone for the good luck messages for this month- keeping my fingers crossed and not reading in to symptoms andor lack of!!!! 

Hope everyone is well and enjoy the (long bank holiday) weekendxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy birthday for yesterday hun x


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you!!!! :) hope you are okay Sonia xxx


----------



## almosthere

yay happy belated birthday sunshine-I hope you get a bfp for a late bday gift very soon! And it is my dads birthday today!

afm I start STIMMING TONIGHT, yay!!! Also, DH had a follow up apt with his urologist yesterday and found out his infertility is permanent due to a structural defect that cannot be fixed with surgery-feel free to read what the issue is in more specifics in my journal! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday and wow I can possibly get my BFP by the end of SEPT!!!!! =)


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Almost! :) 

I'll read your journal now- thanks! Good luck with Stimming tonight! I'm so excited for you to get that bfp soon let's hope we are going to be bump buddies- how great would that be! !!! I'm getting some more odd symptoms I have some low backache and light af cramping this afternoon - and sine quite odd uterus pain yesterday low down at work it actually made me think hmmmmm!!
hope it's my lovely little bean implanting!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay sounds very promising-I will be a month behind you but still so close!!! I am still spotting from WD bleed...ugh, can't wait for that to be over!


----------



## sunshine82

Heya lovelies hope you have had a good day!

Can I have some of your fab advice I'm about 9/10 dpo if I did infact ov on cd 16/17 as I think! I have some strong lower back cramps - actually hurts a bit! I have had lots creamy cm last few days but today it's been abundant and sort of creamy/ewcm mix which is slightly stretchy but holding shape( so sorry for tmi!) :blush: have slightly more sore bbs, had some af type cramps and odd pain in uterus area for few minutes - as I said I'm not going to obsess (or try lol!) hmmmm could just be impending af! Also last night- this is really embarrassing to write eeekkkk - well i had the most wierd dream that I had milk leaking from nipple :blush: omg can't believe i just wrote this!!! 

Even though this month I've got some symptoms they are only the last few days not from like 1dpo other months and I feel much more relaxed about the month and not expecting anything! Well we will see!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sounds promising Sunshine, especially as you feel different than previously. Good luck, I really hope it's your BFP x


----------



## almosthere

I agree, sounds promising. So horrid night last night-I was supposed to start new ivf medication-the one to start growing my follicles and I never got my pen-instead of a syringe a special pen for my follistim needed to be used. So, I had to take my old dosage amount of lupron and delayed my ivf cycle by a day-I hope this does not affect my chances...but on a brighter note, drove far, but got my pen from my fs and stimmed tonight! yayy =) Hope my bfp comes right on time next month!!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks ladies I guess we shall see what happens in next few days of af shows or not- I do feel really af crampy this morning but thanks goodness that back pain has eased I was so uncomfortable last night i just couldn't sleep I had to lie on a pillow in bed! Odd dreams again last night that me and my mum were on a rollercoasterbut they didn't put the seatbelt on us and we didn't realise until upside down and we had to hold on for dear life!!!! Lol! I think this will be a 30/31 day cycle -so af due in next 3-4 days. ( this is why I hate irregular cycles as so hard to know when af due and can only go by when I think I ov!)

How are you Emz? Hope things are going well:)

Almost I'm so exited for you:) that's good that they have finally started you stimming- I assume then you have to do the injections yourself then from what I have read- I'm sure you'll have lots of lovely eggs ready for your first ivf! I can't wait for end of next month for you to find out - I've got a real positive feeling that your going to get that bfp really soon- that would be amazing you have been so patient and I'm sure that reward is just around the corner hun!!! Yey!!

Hope everyone else is well too :)

Lots of love xx


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, all caught up, will comment later xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Any news Sunshine??


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Presh :) how are you!?

No news yet im being very good and resisting the urge to test- if i ovd when i think i did on cd 16/17 im around 13/14 dpo - and i would have expected af today- nothing! (this could be another wacky long cycle but last month was a long one and its usually a short one after!) Its an odd month really as i feel way more relaxed about it all- i have some symptoms but not alot so whether thats a good thing or not i dont know!! I have wierd things now - all the symptoms in above post pretty much gone inc the cramping!! 

What i have had last couple of days are wierd ones and nt anything ive had before and could be completely unrelated and prob are!!!:

- ligament in neck seems to hurt when turning sometimes its like a muscle spasm in a way thats the only way i can describe it!

- VERY gassy burp burp burp lol!- and lots of indegestion after eating - odd!

- extremely loud rumbles and gurgles in my tummy!!!- cant decide on what to eat and even Orange juice smelt funny to me! 

- still leg cramps in my left calf occasionally!

- really sore lips- like you get in the cold weather!! - i know uk isnt warm warm at the moment but its not cold!

- rosey glow - a friend of mine (who i have confided in about ttc struggles!) she said i have a glow about me and look really fresh faced!!! i thought i just looked flushed!

- a very dull ache in left side but thats pretty much gone now too!!!
Have had an occasional niggle/twinge in bbs and tummy and back- abdomen feels little tickles maybe in tummy and the bbs pain is odd as ijust a little sore on the sides

- still have lots of creamy cm (tmi sorry!)

- tastebuds are a little off- dont fancy anything- threw away my pizza hut last night as i couldnt eat it tasted horrible to me- and today my crackers tasted of banana at work - my colleague who is oblivious to us ttc joked and said you arent pregnant are you - your taste buds alter then and I just laughed and diverted the conversation!!!!

Oh and last night I had a dream of my bfp - people were jumping up and down so happy for me! :) I even saw the two pink lines!!!

I am going to try hold out until Thursday to see if af arrives if not i will test- this is the first month i havent poas form around 8dpo and i feel better for it!!

Well we will see i guess- im so nervous to test though- dont want it to be bfn!

Hope you are all okay ladies xxx


----------



## sunshine82

ooooh - ive been sitting watching some telly and my nipples have suddenly got very sore and throbbing/burning/tingling - i have also been in the loo about 5 times since i got home three hours ago!!! hmmmm and a little cramping in my lower back! sign on good things to come or just Af around the corner???? Hope its not the latter!!!!! Oh I have just ordered my hpts they will be here within 3-5 business days- i got two clearblue digitals with conception indicators from Amazon for just under £7! Much cheaper than in the shops!!! xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sounds positive hun, can't wait for you to test x


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Sonia!!! im feeling really scared to test but will update when I do - im going to try to wait it out till oh gets home on thursday night from the rig!!!! :) 

How are you doing? hope you are doing well!!! xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm a ok thanks, feel like I have sprung a bump now, although somethings make my bump look non existent and than other times I look huge!


----------



## almosthere

eeek can't wait to hear about your BFP sunshine!

afm...night 6 of stimming...I have a US and BW apt. Sunday and think I will trigger early next week.....FX!!! (In case you don't know....a day after triggering (a shot that grows eggs over night!!!)-I will be going in for egg retrieval then waiting 3-5 days for them to implant my grown embryos then finally TWW....I have not had a TWW since July!!!)


----------



## sunshine82

Soniamillie01 said:


> Sounds positive hun, can't wait for you to test x

Thank you Sonia!  feeling a bit crampy this morning so feeling a bit cautious if af going to rear her ugly head!!!!! 

Awww I bet your bump is lush!! I bet you are so excited! 

Have a good Saturday xxx


----------



## sunshine82

almosthere said:


> eeek can't wait to hear about your BFP sunshine!
> 
> afm...night 6 of stimming...I have a US and BW apt. Sunday and think I will trigger early next week.....FX!!! (In case you don't know....a day after triggering (a shot that grows eggs over night!!!)-I will be going in for egg retrieval then waiting 3-5 days for them to implant my grown embryos then finally TWW....I have not had a TWW since July!!!)


Thanks Almost!!!! 

Yay for you things are really moving now aren't they:) - I'm so excited for you! Things are really happening - I bet you can't wait for that tww! I'm right here waiting with you my dear we will be soon! 

Let me know how appt goes! 

Xxx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks sunshine-yes things are moving along beautifully as they can with ivf-I am only one sleep away from my next US and BW!!! =) Dying for you to test now sunshine!!! hehe


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya Almost hope you are having a nice day! All the best for tomorrow how exciting- this time next month you will be in your tww is that about right? :) yeyy! 

I am trying so hard to not get too excited cus i cant deal with the disappointment of bfns- in a way it is a blessing i have no hpts lol! 

I was in the mall today and I had bbs pain again its not like usual pain its odd to describe and they twinge and the carrier bags in the food hall smelt so strong when i was packing away my shopping!!! so strange lol!!!! my bbs look like lots of broken little veins too! eeeek!!!!

I am off to TGI for a meal with my friend tonight so looking forward to that!


Have a great day

Sunshine x


----------



## almosthere

I totally understand the fear of testing sunshine and I will be in my tww by next week! :)


----------



## sunshine82

Next week wowseee thats good!!! wishing you all the best my lovely xxx


----------



## miss malteser

Good luck to both of you! 

Sunshine, the most important symptom of all is that at still hasn't shown up!

It looks like everyones predictions about Emma coming early aren't going to be correct. I'm having lots of Braxton hicks, period type pain and lots of pressure in my lower abdomen but no painful contractions at the moment. I haven't got too impatient yet but burst into tears and couldn't stop after stubbing my toe earlier today so things must be getting to me a bit! I could see dh thinking omg if she cries this much after with a stubbed toe what is she going to be like in labour lol! To be fair it was painful, there was a lot of blood and I'm now missing a huge amount of nail...YUK!


----------



## almosthere

Sorry about the horrid nail stub! I hope she comes out to say hello to the world soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope everyone is well!

Miss m - hope she comes soon and that the toe gets better, I hate doing that so painful!

Almost - good luck this week. Thinking of you.

Sunshine - definitely most important is that AF hasn't shown! Fingers crossed for testing day.

We are away for a few days now, off to my parents where we are going to order our pushchair! Then to Steve's parents for a few days, back Friday for an 8am glucose test - JOY! On the plus side baby has been very active today and whilst lounging in bed this morning was doing complete flips in my tummy, completely changing position from one side to the other :)


----------



## sunshine82

Morning :)

How are you all today!

Miss M - I hope your toe is better soon owwwwie that sounds so painful :-( I second what almost said and hope you get to meet Emma very soon. :hugs:

Sonia- hope you are ok! Sounds like baby is a wriggler - I bet that feels so lovely- sound like you have a busy week! 

Afm cd 33 no af, drinking lots but still feel like I'm thirsty, those pesky dry lips are getting worse and my wee is dark (sorry tmi) maybe uti coming - hope not it hurts!!!
Another night of on and off cramping! Gurgling stomach and another random wierd dream this time me and my friend were being chased down a lane by an ambulance because she said boo to them! It's laughable!!!! Heheeeee!!!

Half of me says bfp and other half says its just like all the other months and af will arrive to shatter it all...... I feel really calm though it's odd - guess poas Thursday and will find out if no af. :-( 

I have lots to do today to prepare for guests next Friday - but I just listening to my body which is screaming take it easy!!!!

Xxx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies I had a horrid panic attack upon waking up this morning...dh was. At work and I somehow managed to call 911...I did manage to make it to my us and bw apt after dh drove me...got there late but it all works out....on my cell so that's it for now...tn is 8th stimming shot....really can't wait to be in my tww at this point....


----------



## miss malteser

Almost, poor you!! Sounds awful. Glad you're feeling better and you made it to your appointments. IVF must be stressful, i'm not surprised it's taking its toll on you. Make sure that you make the most of your free time so that IVF and work don't end up taking over your life.

I'm not sure if I've managed to offend my mil today without meaning to. Dh goes back to work tomorrow after a few weeks off and my mil offered to be dropped off by my fil at 7 am every day to spend the day with me. I assumed that it was to help me with housework etc which I honestly prefer to do myself and it'll do me good to keep busy to try and bring on labour and so I don't go crazy waiting, so I told her that it wasn't necessary as I don't really have much to do and was going to spend the week relaxing. She then said that she was going to come over just in case I went into labour! It would drive me crazy having her round everyday from 7 am just waiting for contractions to start (talk about pressure!) and I wouldn't be able to do anything at home or with friends so I said thanks but again it wasn't necessary as we could still have to wait two weeks but she was welcome to pop over for a coffee if she wanted and she went super quiet, sounded really upset and almost hung up. I didn't want to offend her but I honestly couldn't imagine having her over here all day every day from 7am just waiting but somehow I've ended up feeling like I'm in the wrong.


----------



## almosthere

It is def taking its toll on me both physically and emotionally....but I am almost there and have to keep strong! Still feel groggy but will respond to your other comment tomorrow or later tn!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Almost & Sunshine x

Miss M, oh goodness having the mil round from 7am everyday would be a nightmare for me lol I love my in laws but that's just too much! We lived with my in laws when Kai was born whilst we were between buying a new house. Everyday at 6:30am when Kai woke she'd come into my room to coo over him. It drove me mad. I had to tell her nicely to back off lol 

Don't feel bad. 7am everyday until labour is unreasonable. You want to use this time for YOU because real soon that time will be non existent for many years to come. she's obviously only trying to be helpful but it seems you nicely declined her offer. I'm sure she'll understand x


----------



## almosthere

I agree-do not feel bad! I think it is very sweet of your MIL....which I think you should let her know-your appreciation and all!-but it does seem like a bit much!


----------



## almosthere

My husbands cousin is in labor right now....I am happy for her (even though I am not the biggest fan of her!) and I am also extremely jealous of course!!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies I will read all your post and will reply later as off to work now :(

Think it's over for me I don't temp but did one this morning and 36.1 so think that's it for me I do feel a bit crampy too. If af is tol arrive need it ASAP so we have a chance still this next cycle with oh working offshore pattern. Didn't build my hopes up too much but still feel like crying my eyes out I kno af not here but from what I read temps a big thing.

:-( 

Thanks so much ladies for all your support I just really starting to worry something's wrong with me. I don't chart but just ordered a proper bbt thermometer and some opk I need to see if things are working properly.


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks Emz and Almost. I did thank her for asking if I wanted her over and said she is welcome to pop over whenever she feels like it so I guess I shouldn´t feel too bad but combined with the whole issue about whether or not she is going to come and wait at the hospital when I am in labour which we have very nicely explained that we would prefer not to happen I feel like I am pushing her away which is not my intention at all! It just seems like telling her that she can come over and visit whenever she wants before or after the baby is born just isn´t enough!

Sunshine, I don´t want to give you any false hope but taking your temp today and only today doesn´t really give you any information at all. It is the temperature changes throughout your cycle that give you a clearer picture of whether or not you are ovulating, pregnant, etc. Who knows whether or not your temp today is high or low for you? Also, there are many variables that can affect your temperature including how well you slept, what you ate and drank before going to bed, the temperature of your room... I´m no expert but I temped for 3 months before my BFP and often had random irregular temps that on their own seemed strange but when looking at my chart were obvious anomalies. Good luck.


----------



## almosthere

keep your head up sunshine!

i had bloodwork taken today, got the day off from ultra sound which was great as it was a horrid experience yesterday....will update when I get results!


----------



## almosthere

Oh goodness, also still awaiting the arrival of a little boy on my husbands side of the family....looks like she is actually in labor today on labor day hahaa!!! I hope he comes out nice and healthy!! The mommy has been in the hospital since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## PreshFest

I have a friend in labor, too! Eeek!

Good luck with the coming weeks almost! When is the actual ER and ET?

Sunshine...you are killing me. Test already! Lol

And yay Sonia for all that movement! Did upypu decide on a name yet? This lil one kicks me nonstop and I love love love it. Still not really feeling the wiggles and turns tho...I guess it's the anterior placenta. Annoying! But I'm so in love with her.


----------



## almosthere

Still no baby he is a stubborn one!! lol

and I am waiting to trigger, so ER is 2 days after trigger...I must be close to triggering...guessing I will in the next few days!! ER should be no later than Sunday I would think!


----------



## PreshFest

Eeeeeek!! Sunday is SO close. This is so exciting! 

My stepsister is trying to be a surrogate and had her ET yesterday for it! So that's kind of exciting in a different way, I guess. We don't know the couple she will be carrying for. They are american, but living in China, so they will never meet until the baby is born. Crazy!


----------



## Jembug

Ladies I'm still here and reading up- sorry I've been rubbish at posting!
Love reading all the positive news... Will promise to catch tomorrow night. Xxxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss m - sorry to hear about your mil, I'm sure you've not upset her. Could you maybe suggest a lunch date with her this week, just the two of you or maybe a trip to day a day spa? I'm sure she'd really love that and the pampering may be just what you need?

Almosthere - glad you're better hun and moving towards that tww.

Presh - yes it's lovely, he is definitely a wriggler especially after food. 

I'm a little but hacked off to be honest. We are at the inlaws for a few days and when we arrived they said to my husband oh you've lost weight, he then said oh Sonia lost loads, his dad said well it doesn't look like its, she's piled it all back on, hasn't she? I just brushed it off and pointed to the belly but can't say it didn't upset me a little. :(


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh, sonia. It's so hard when people comment on your weight. Pregnant or not, it's just not cool. I think I've gained 10lbs now and I'm not ok with it! Too bad there's nothing I can do about it :(


----------



## sunshine82

Hi my lovelies :)

Hope you are all okay. I've tested and bfn :( im not surprised really as cramps too similar to af im sure she is about to make her horrible appearance. Im going to stay positive for that bfp soon. I need af to arrive pronto if that's how it is this month!!! as oh arrives home thursday for just over 2 and half weeks so limited on days!!!! 

Almost good luck for sunday I am so excited for you!!!! :) eeek!!!!

How is everyone xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I wouldn't normally mind but I've lost not gained! At dinner he said oh go and sit down and take all that weight off your feet!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sorry you got a bfn hun but onwards to next month! Also not out until AF shows. X


----------



## almosthere

Sorry about the comments on weight sonia-they know you are pregnant right?? Must be frustrating either way-you need to gain for babies health!!

SO ladies...tonight is the night...I trigger!!! This means my eggs will begin to grow in the next 36 hours in my many follicles (I am sooo crampy and bloated-my follicles are hugeee!!) and I go in for my procedure for my eggs to be removed Thursday!!! I will officially be in my tww by next Tuesday the latest as that is when the beautiful embryos will be put back where they belong...yay!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - I am so excited for you hun. The cramping must be a good sign that you're going to have some super eggs! Can't wait to heat about this next stage and the tww. Have you considered what your reaction may be to multiples? X


----------



## miss malteser

Sorry to hear about the bfn Sunshine. Stay positive! Next month could be your month!

Sonia, don´t worry about the weight comments. Throughout my pregnancy I have received so many comments from my lack of weight gain to people saying OMG you are huge! I have put on exactly 12kg which is the average over here but that hasn´t stopped DHs family permanently calling me fatty! Whether you put on weight, lose weight or stay pretty much the same weight you´re going to receive all types of comments. Try not to let it affect you.

I had a gyne appointment this morning in which I was connected to a machine that measures baby´s heartbeat and my contractions for about half an hour. I was having some contractions but nothing spectacular. The gyne then told me that my cervix was still long and closed. Gutted isn´t the word! It seems like the permanent period pains are having no effect whatsoever. My itching has started up again so off for another blood test tomorrow and on Monday morning I´ll be connected up to the machine again to see if I´m progressing. If my bile acid results come back high again it looks like they´ll induce me next week. I really hope things start to move naturally before then.

Maz, if anyone tells you that you´re probably going to have your LO early don´t take any notice of them. Everyone said I was definitely going to go early including my midwife which has made the wait even worse. Instead of getting impatient after reaching my due date, I´ve been on tenderhooks since around 37 weeks!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks miss m, I know you're right.

Hope the itching passes and that things happen soon without intervention. X


----------



## almosthere

Sonia-I have! I would be THRILLED.....after all the waiting-I would gladly welcome two! Odds are, I will only have one though-twins only run on my side of the family, and this doctor will only put in one fertilized embryo unless he feels he needs to put two due to poor quality to up our chances! DH really just wants one for now-and I agree there are positives to twins and also challenges. So, I would welcome whatever I am fortunate to get-DH as well, but I think he will need time to get used to the idea if that is what is to come!!! ONE DAY TIL EGG RETRIEVAL!!! And I misunderstood ivf tww....mine starts after tomorrow as that would be "O" day...ahhh!!! I should know if I am pregnant around Sept.16-or a bit after that, OMGSH!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh can't wait to hear how it goes, fingers crossed hun xxxxx


----------



## PreshFest

YAAAAAY ALMOST!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited to hear how all of this goes!! Really really hoping you get a sticky bean first shot! Which I bet your odds of that are great since you are both young and healthy. Eeeeeeek!! 

Sunshine...so sorry about the BFN! Has AF showed yet? Really late isn't she?


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies I hope you are all feeling well! I am super crampy and bloated so happy to unbutton my pants after work! Lol. I wonder if I will be able to sleep or not tomorrow is such a big day....excited to get the hardest part over with...a bit nervous to be put under but I will do anything for my future baby!


----------



## Jembug

Hello lovely ladies!!!!

Miss malteaser if your ticker is right your a day overdue. Eeek, soooo exciting! And I think your mil is being unreasonable and your totally in the right! So don't feel bad!
What car seat did you settle for in the end?
I've no idea on groups etc, but we got the forward facing car seat until the 9 months or the babies weight increases to the correct size and then the backwards car seat- if that makes sense?

Maz your next after miss malteaser!!

Sunshine I was so excited, I really thought this was it! Hope Af shows up if your not pregnant before husband has to go back, keep positive!

Any news Elz?

Or Baby bump hope and her twins?

Sonia, 23 weeks, how quick is that! Is it going quick for you? Have you decided on maternity leave for work yet?

Presh I didn't know you had an anterior placenta? It didn't stop you from feeling kicks though which is great!

Almost, got the gist of what going on, about yo catch up on your journal in a min. I'm sooooo excited for you, can't wait to read that BFP!!

Emz and miss Broody hope your babies are well.

I'm all good. I was feeling a bit anxious about movement, i could only say I defo felt baby last week but by yesterday I wax beginning to doubt it even happened!
So last night, before I work, I laid down on the floor and waited..., and I felt her move :)
Lots and lots and Shaun felt her too!!! So amazing even if it is my third.
I went to work with a smile!
I'm not going on maternity leave until January 20th! So two weeks before due date! But I've got holiday to use up, so I'm going to be working one or two nights/days a week from mid December... I'm starting my NVQ on Monday, which I want to complete before I have a baby- which I why I'm waiting to long.

Hope I've not missed anyone out? Xxxx


----------



## sunshine82

Good morning! 

No af yet but still crampy! I would think she is going to arrive any minute! Oh arrives home today and really can't wait to see him its been a long two weeks! I really need to regulate my cycles- I've been reading about lunaception - has anyone heard of it! Seems hard to believe but hey I'll try it! I'm going to chart for first time this month ordered opks and a proper bbt. At least I can reassure myself I'm ovulating then!

Almost I'm so excited for you - hope everything goes well wishing you loads of luck for bfp this first round.

Thanks everyone for replies and support this month it means so much. :hugs: 


Xxxxxx


----------



## sunshine82

Jembug said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!!!
> 
> Miss malteaser if your ticker is right your a day overdue. Eeek, soooo exciting! And I think your mil is being unreasonable and your totally in the right! So don't feel bad!
> What car seat did you settle for in the end?
> I've no idea on groups etc, but we got the forward facing car seat until the 9 months or the babies weight increases to the correct size and then the backwards car seat- if that makes sense?
> 
> Maz your next after miss malteaser!!
> 
> Sunshine I was so excited, I really thought this was it! Hope Af shows up if your not pregnant before husband has to go back, keep positive!
> 
> Any news Elz?
> 
> Or Baby bump hope and her twins?
> 
> Sonia, 23 weeks, how quick is that! Is it going quick for you? Have you decided on maternity leave for work yet?
> 
> Presh I didn't know you had an anterior placenta? It didn't stop you from feeling kicks though which is great!
> 
> Almost, got the gist of what going on, about yo catch up on your journal in a min. I'm sooooo excited for you, can't wait to read that BFP!!
> 
> Emz and miss Broody hope your babies are well.
> 
> I'm all good. I was feeling a bit anxious about movement, i could only say I defo felt baby last week but by yesterday I wax beginning to doubt it even happened!
> So last night, before I work, I laid down on the floor and waited..., and I felt her move :)
> Lots and lots and Shaun felt her too!!! So amazing even if it is my third.
> I went to work with a smile!
> I'm not going on maternity leave until January 20th! So two weeks before due date! But I've got holiday to use up, so I'm going to be working one or two nights/days a week from mid December... I'm starting my NVQ on Monday, which I want to complete before I have a baby- which I why I'm waiting to long.
> 
> Hope I've not missed anyone out? Xxxx


I've just finished my Nvq Jem! What one are you doing? I did Nvq 3 health care. If you need any advice / help let me know xxx


----------



## iow_bird

Good Luck Almost x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Jem - yes it is flying by! Cannot believe I only have 17 weeks left!
Maternity leave wise, I finish work on dec 13 with annual leave until dec 24 we then shut,
paid for two weeks :) so my mat leave doesn't officially start until jan 2, due date. I'm playing on going back to work after 4 months but from home, but all still pie in the sky so will see.

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like a very nice plan sonia! if this round works, I would have to leave work a few weeks early but I will get 6 months paid time off...however, not sure how it works with teaching when I will have off in the summer-I think I would just have the summer off and hope right back to work even though I probably won't want to! 

Up early today, can't sleep-very crampy and my sides are pinchy-slept on my back too much, because afraid to sleep on my sides too long with these inflated ovaries! I leave my house for my egg retrieval in 25 minutes, ahhh!!!


----------



## mazndave

Hi everyone, seems like ages since I last posted on here!

I've caught up with all the posts, but sorry if I miss anyone out in my reply...

Almost, wow how exciting is this?! To think that you will know in a couple of weeks whether you are pregnant - IVF has all moved so fast for you. I hope it's successful first time just like it was for my friend. Her little boy is 3 weeks old now and such a handsome little devil!

Jem you asked about Babybumphope. She never posts in here anymore, but I found a thread that she does go on, and she had her twins at the end of August, I think it was the 25th or something like that, she was around 34 weeks. They had her go in a little earlier than planned as they were a little worried that the girl wasn't growing enough. As far as I know both the little boy and girl are doing well, although I haven't looked at the thread recently to know for sure though.

Glad you've started to feel movement - I bet it doesn't matter how many babies down the line you are, it's always just as exciting and scary and wonderful as the first pregnancy!

Sunshine - sorry if AF does turn up for you, your symptoms had seemed really promising this month. She's not here yet though so don't give up hope completely! Fingers crossed that if she is going to come she makes her appearance soon though, so you and your fella can get cracking while he's home! Def a good idea to have a go with the OPK's and temping - I was ovulating much later than what you would in a 'normal' cycle, around day 21 or 22, and I wouldn't have known this if it hadn't been for tracking. I could've missed it and not be where I am now.

My last day at work tomorrow, yay!!! So ready to finish now. Will be 37 weeks on Monday, so I'm hoping that he stays put for at least another week after that so I can have a bit of chill out time! Miss M, I do have a feeling that he'll be here before due date, as does my DH, but everyone else has said they think he'll be just about on time. I can imagine it does really drag from 37 weeks onwards though if you convince yourself they'll be here soon, so I always try to look at the worst case scenario and say that he will be here in 5 weeks at the most! Can't believe you are now past your due date, how quickly are these pregnancies going? I know a lot of people think that it drags, but I honestly think that it has completely flown since I found out in January. It's gonna be Christmas again before we know it! At least you know you are on the final stretch, and Emma will be here in less than 2 weeks. Good luck and can't wait to see her!

Presh, Sonia and Jem, your pregnancies are also going really quickly, won't be long until you have your little babies in your arms too!

xxx


----------



## mazndave

Thought I'd post some pictures of my nursery seeing as it's almost done. Just need to put the blind up in the window, which is a bright blue and contrasts really well with the purple curtains. The lighting in the photos isn't great as I always seem to take pictures at night and never in daylight!!

The photoframes will have scan photos in the purple one, bump photos in green one (should get these back next week!) and newborn photos in the white one.

The large monkey in the cot has been moved now as well, it's sitting on the dresser under the shelf as I thought it looked too bare!

https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1098YO,OdrKz0YFTM6d5tZ2NhHZvxBgFcI6T05cU6G4gFWOprn2j9Lv8J7O1Sr_pBEN,a6Nz4XfM-/image.jpg https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1caKq7Zy0fteM,Cz2KOyZvFN9Yp1mvirtxnJXGcMmO7MjKnxPj2aFgQgwoSGx5dU1pWFijmD7oAA-/image.jpg
https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/18r2KokQ,9aHFjCC5QGLsFQRZ5Q8MaDkVhrFKHXBovvFQbTsDM7sslk2U7CSZUeW67drtmygdVOQ-/image.jpg https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1XA5ok8qHDwGIKIcoyow5iJLSBUFA6UDVP2jjKGMVxaGvLvFIyI9nqtSkS4T3CT13x9fgT97VH,s-/image.jpg
https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1zPyWqFfsK2CbFeief_cbgWSp6bItX44gKKkO6j5e3OYZoLi168vXJg0_CdK5G1xh6ChdkJLEwds-/image.jpg https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1SgWPGI_rsm17SZEF7KhicFhGsZC8Hv,Xm0jqKqrB08IQBy,WbFDDjRR4dM9NSvs1hEuYVUDDR_U-/image.jpg
https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1veFd4fz2W7VMMVbXjj3YOiUwZRaiQWVMBvk,9_vfNXGuBBgp84Tj29Q_yhanQnPj8xqiSxeWJzQ-/image.jpg https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1pYLSJ1R,mXLQaIERlGJGfoWzKq6hg2LIFSz6xwK2hg2vrqIZLhJSh4omaXSjACTtgx7JYKurNKE-/image.jpg
https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/11iuYnVpI_cXFPbdHwX3NULmlz4K3FUwAQAFB66V0_,,NRVcxnw4aJm5hhhxJSAt707Wit4Srq90-/image.jpg
xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Seriously cute, Maz! Nice work!! You went all-out! Nursery decorating is so fun, though! I will be starting my little girl's next month :)


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies! Wow it seems like ages since I last posted here! Time has absolutely flown!! I've caught up with all the posts and can't believe how fast your pregnancies are going, and Almost- I can't believe that you'll hopefully have your BFP within the next few weeks!!
Sunshine-don't give up hope! You're not out until AF shows!

As for me, I'm in my TWW in cycle 13 (AF due 26th) and it's now been over a year since we first started TTC! I think I'll give us until the end of the year and if nothing has happened by then, I will go and see my doctor. In the mean time, I'm trying to lose a few pounds and get myself fitter in preparation for future baby! 

I hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## almosthere

welcome back elz and GL with this cycle-i hope you will not have to see your doctor!!! And it sounds like we both started ttc in sept-my possible egg transfer will be on mine and dh's 1 year of ttc so I hope it is a lucky day for us!!!

Maz-LOVE the nursery, and so exciting to start decorating yours soon presh!


----------



## almosthere

oh yea, ER went fantastic and we got 10 eggies!!! Hoping to get a good fertilization report tomorrow....grow all 10 embryos grow!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Yay, Almost!!!! 10 Eggies!!! Grooooow eggies, grooooooooooowwwwwwwwww!


----------



## almosthere

hehe maybe I should do a dance to ensure my eggs grow..instead of like...a rain dance...hahahaa....I shall before bedtime tonight...dh is so lucky too..no work for him as he works sunday through monday, but I am back to work tomorrow....can't wait for the weekend!!!


----------



## sunshine82

Elz said:


> Hey ladies! Wow it seems like ages since I last posted here! Time has absolutely flown!! I've caught up with all the posts and can't believe how fast your pregnancies are going, and Almost- I can't believe that you'll hopefully have your BFP within the next few weeks!!
> Sunshine-don't give up hope! You're not out until AF shows!
> 
> As for me, I'm in my TWW in cycle 13 (AF due 26th) and it's now been over a year since we first started TTC! I think I'll give us until the end of the year and if nothing has happened by then, I will go and see my doctor. In the mean time, I'm trying to lose a few pounds and get myself fitter in preparation for future baby!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well xxx


Thank you Elz :hugs: I'm still waiting for af but you know the feeling when she's lurking don't you :( oh well I'm staying positive oh home now for about 18 days before he goes bk offshore for 2.5 weeks so she needs to arrive pronto and I need a nice early ov for a change - I've had two long cycles on the bounce a nice 28 even 30 dayer with a normal 14 day ov would be just fab lol!!!! Who knows this may be the month because I feel not many days to get to try and they say bfps come when you feel no chance ! I'm going to start charting this month I need some reassurance I'm ovulating. As you said off to docs in new year for me if no bfp by then. We been trying 9 months in total but 2 of those we couldn't do really ttc cycle 6/7 for us long enough for me feels like years tooo much of an emotional
Roller coaster for me!!!!


Good luck with your tww my lovely I hope this is your bfp month :) lots and lots of sparkly babydust xxxx


----------



## sunshine82

almosthere said:


> oh yea, ER went fantastic and we got 10 eggies!!! Hoping to get a good fertilization report tomorrow....grow all 10 embryos grow!!!

Yeyyy!!! Ten that's brilliant wishing you loads of luck my lovely xxx


----------



## sunshine82

mazndave said:


> Thought I'd post some pictures of my nursery seeing as it's almost done. Just need to put the blind up in the window, which is a bright blue and contrasts really well with the purple curtains. The lighting in the photos isn't great as I always seem to take pictures at night and never in daylight!!
> 
> The photoframes will have scan photos in the purple one, bump photos in green one (should get these back next week!) and newborn photos in the white one.
> 
> The large monkey in the cot has been moved now as well, it's sitting on the dresser under the shelf as I thought it looked too bare!
> 
> https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1098YO,OdrKz0YFTM6d5tZ2NhHZvxBgFcI6T05cU6G4gFWOprn2j9Lv8J7O1Sr_pBEN,a6Nz4XfM-/image.jpg https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1caKq7Zy0fteM,Cz2KOyZvFN9Yp1mvirtxnJXGcMmO7MjKnxPj2aFgQgwoSGx5dU1pWFijmD7oAA-/image.jpg
> https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/18r2KokQ,9aHFjCC5QGLsFQRZ5Q8MaDkVhrFKHXBovvFQbTsDM7sslk2U7CSZUeW67drtmygdVOQ-/image.jpg https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1XA5ok8qHDwGIKIcoyow5iJLSBUFA6UDVP2jjKGMVxaGvLvFIyI9nqtSkS4T3CT13x9fgT97VH,s-/image.jpg
> https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1zPyWqFfsK2CbFeief_cbgWSp6bItX44gKKkO6j5e3OYZoLi168vXJg0_CdK5G1xh6ChdkJLEwds-/image.jpg https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1SgWPGI_rsm17SZEF7KhicFhGsZC8Hv,Xm0jqKqrB08IQBy,WbFDDjRR4dM9NSvs1hEuYVUDDR_U-/image.jpg
> https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1veFd4fz2W7VMMVbXjj3YOiUwZRaiQWVMBvk,9_vfNXGuBBgp84Tj29Q_yhanQnPj8xqiSxeWJzQ-/image.jpg https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/1pYLSJ1R,mXLQaIERlGJGfoWzKq6hg2LIFSz6xwK2hg2vrqIZLhJSh4omaXSjACTtgx7JYKurNKE-/image.jpg
> https://images2.pnimedia.com/GetImage.aspx/11iuYnVpI_cXFPbdHwX3NULmlz4K3FUwAQAFB66V0_,,NRVcxnw4aJm5hhhxJSAt707Wit4Srq90-/image.jpg
> xxx

Love it!!!! That's a cute nursery! Well done xxxxx


----------



## PreshFest

Maz - where did you get the furniture? I really need an armoire for baby's room and I like that one! Hoping you'll say it's from Ikea as that is the only store our countries have in common, I'm sure! I like how it has the 4 spaces in it. Looks like you've fit a ton of clothes in there!


----------



## mazndave

PreshFest said:


> Maz - where did you get the furniture? I really need an armoire for baby's room and I like that one! Hoping you'll say it's from Ikea as that is the only store our countries have in common, I'm sure! I like how it has the 4 spaces in it. Looks like you've fit a ton of clothes in there!

Unfortunately it's not Ikea, we did look there frst. It's by a company called Babystyle and they probably do only sell in the UK.

Although it has 4 sections, it did only come with 2 hanging rails - the other 2 were meant to be used as shelves but I wanted to hang all the clothes rather than fold them (and you're right, there is a ton in there, went a little overboard!) This is where Ikea came in handy, as they sell the hanging rails for about £2 so I bought 2 and fitted them myself! You could always add extra rails if you couldn't find anything that offered enough hanging space.

Almost - 10 eggs, amaaaaazing!! Can't wait to hear the outcome soon, it's so exciting! Go eggies, go eggies :happydance:

xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Oh, bummer! But that's a great idea to just modify something. I'm going to do it exactly as you have!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.
So had my 24 week GTT today, should find out next week if any problems. Also being retested at 28 weeks.

I also saw the consultant re my previous low b12, which is fine now but he also wanted to discuss my bmi and also hep c as husband came into contact with it when he was younger.

So the long and the short of it is I now get to see him every 4 weeks which also means a scan every 4 weeks at 28, 32 and 36 for growth. 

I had lots of blood taken today, GTT plus b12 plus hep c. Does anyone know much about hep c?


----------



## PreshFest

Yay sonia! Great news. I'm so jealous that you get all those scans, too. I won't get to see my baby until it's birthday unless they suspect somehting is wrong. 4 more months!!! haha.


----------



## shradha

Hello friends...long time I know...how are you all doing........
Sonia - Regarding Hep C...well last week my doc told me to have a lot of blood test....Hep C, HIV, Syphilis [STD], thyroid and so many..at first I got scared but then found out that it is a normal general procedure that all the doctors follow....... So nothing to worry:hugs:...


----------



## almosthere

yay sonia great news-just a quick update-8 of my 10 were fertilized...I go in for my transfer either sunday or tuesday!!!


----------



## sunshine82

Excellent Almost!!!! Eeeek I'm so excited for you my lovely xxxx


----------



## shradha

almosthere said:


> yay sonia great news-just a quick update-8 of my 10 were fertilized...I go in for my transfer either sunday or tuesday!!!

Wow......congrats:happydance:.....:thumbup: hope to hear good news from you soon:happydance:......praying for you...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - that's fab news hun, can't wait for implantation and to hear about it x


----------



## mazndave

Fantastic news almost, this is looking very very promising for a successful first attempt!! Roll on Sunday/Tuesday! Normally I wouldnt wish a weekend away, but I want it to hurry up and get here for you! Plus I don't have to get up for work anymore so it doesn't matter ;-) xx


----------



## almosthere

Hahaha thanks I am the same way I LOVE my weekends but I can't wait to transfer already! But, since I am feeling achy and crampy still, I don't mind skipping transfer Sunday and just relaxing all of today and tomorrow =)

And I get so frustrated when I find items online that I like and then it says from the UK no shipping to US....the uk has such cute stuff!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - if you see anything get it delivered to me and i'll ship to you, you can just transfer me the postage fee? 

Did they say how many they would be transferring?


----------



## almosthere

1 if good grade or 2 if not good grade....may be going in tomorrow for a 3 day transfer so I am a bit upset as they may be transferring murulas which have less odds of pregnancy than blasts.....:/

And thanks for the offer Sonia-I will let you know!


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, how are we all? 

Goodluck Elz for this month, fingers crossed!

And you sunshine... Starters the NVQ today and it looks hard :( but I Like a challenge.

Almost how are you doing? So is it the tww now????
Sonia cannot believe it's your v day! I look after a boy who was a twin born at 24 weeks and although his twin died he survived!!! He does have a tracheostomy but that's a temporary measure and he will soon be able to live a full life. So it is nice to know that babies born at 24 weeks can survive :)

Presh, how are you getting on? You got any names?

Did I see on Facebook that miss m has had her baby?

I've got my 20 week scan on Friday, hope that she is healthy and still a girl!
Xx


----------



## PreshFest

Ah! It was Miss M! I'm friends with her on fb, but couldn't remember her name on here. But yes, I think she had her baby on Saturday. So Congrats MISS M!!! 

And yes, Jem... We have her named! It will be Zoe Renee (Renee is my mn, too :)). How about you? I was thinking about you and what you would name this one. You already have such cute names, so I'm waiting to hear what you've chosen! So exciting you have your 20wk scan. I feel like this pregnancy is going so slow, but then when I hear you are 20wks I think yours is going fast haha. 

Almost, good luck with the transfer tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Jembug

Ahh my best friend is Zoe, cute name! 
We have Ruby and Skye for a middle name.
I googled her name and it's s famous nightclub in America I think? Ha ha
Sonia do you have any names?
X


----------



## PreshFest

So her name would be Ruby Skye? Or you are thinking of both Ruby and Skye for middle names? 

Ooohhh.. I just googled it. How funny that there is a club named that! I had never heard of it, so that's good at least :) I like the name, though. It goes very well with Isla and Demi which I also love!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi. Yes we have kind of settled on Archie Allen. X


----------



## Jembug

Ruby for first and Skye for middle! I actually love Poppy but shauns not having it!

I like Archie and it goes with the surname, any middle name?
We are not telling anyone her name until she is here, got to keep a little secret.
X


----------



## Soniamillie01

We are trying not to tell ppl the name, rather giving a shortlist. Not sure on middle name as options would be David (dad), Jim / James (fil) and not keen on either with Archie and Allen, Archie David James Allen (sounds like the actor) or Archie James David Allen (don't want it shortened to AJ) so might just go without.

Loving your name choices. We wanted Olivia for a girl so have that one on hold for now :)


----------



## almosthere

all names sound wonderful, i especially enjoy demi!!!

afm transfer is tomorrow....some ppl say the ivf tww starts after transfer, some say after retrieval...I think after retrieval because that is technically "o" day. I will double check with my dr. tomorrow after the transfer yippee!!! FX we see my BFP later this month!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Almost, my sister had her transfer last
Monday and got a bfp today... Just an FYI! So I say you're in the 1ww lol


----------



## sunshine82

Good luck almost!!!! 

How is everyone? :) 

Afm still no af but still bfns so I know it's a long cycle if af arrives today my oh will be leaving on cd14 so I REALLY need a shorter cycle this month so we have a chance I do get 28 dayers! Just need one this month and af to start today like I've been feeling for days but won't start! I've bought some preseed to give us the best chance possible but I'll prob ov cd17 and have to hope the little swimmers survive a few day! We will see nothing I can do but it's getting so hard trying to ttc with irregular cycles and offshore pattern! Oh well!!! 

Hope to get bk on later to read all your updates 


Xxxx


----------



## almosthere

sorry about no bfp or af yet sunshine! 

presh-congrats to your sister soooo exciting!! 

So transfer was awesome-had an expanded blast put in. I am going in for beta the 21st...only 10 days away omgsh!!!!


----------



## mazndave

Wow almost, 10 days and you will know if you're a mommy to be (which I'm sure you will be!!) I'm so excited for you :happydance:

Loving all the names that have been picked out! We were going to keep Seth a secret but we couldn't help but tell people. It's actually really lovely to have family refer to him by name though, it's as though they can bond more. It's especially sweet when my 8 year old niece and 3 year old nephew call him by his name!

Can't believe I only have 20 days left til due date!! Been and picked up TENS machine from hospital today, and had a letter through from health visitor saying she's coming on Thurday. All getting real now!

xx


----------



## mazndave

Sunshine, sorry that your cycle is being a pain in the arse, I hope it sorts itself in time before your oh goes offshore again. It's hard enough trying to get timings right without having him not be here all the time to contend with. Best of luck xx


----------



## Jembug

Sorry to read that sunshine.... Must be really frustrating! Hope af appears soon.
Maz I forgot to say that your nursery is just brilliant? Don't know what you do for a Job but the room looks like a designer has been in there!

My midwife has never come to my house!! They only come Here after you have had a baby! X


----------



## Jembug

So almost, I'm rubbish, need to keep up with your journal.... So when can you test?
How does your DH feel, is he excited too xx


----------



## almosthere

we are both feeling really good about this cycle and our beta is friday the 21st!

and wow maz your baby can come any day now yayyy!!!


----------



## shradha

Almost- :thumbup:...I am sure everything will be fine and soon you get your :BFP:...:happydance: 

Sonia- when is your gender scan? I liked all the names....


----------



## almosthere

Thank you! I am very hopeful!!! slightly crampy this am!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Shradha - we had it a few weeks back, team blue!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Almost x


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone!

Well it´s been a very eventful few days but I´m finally a mummy. 

Emma Noelia was born at 8.15pm on Saturday 8th September weighing 3.160kg. She was a skinny little thing but has these huge long legs! I don´t know how she fit in there for so long!

WARNING for the pregnant ladies! My labour wasn´t the easiest so don´t read the next couple of paragraphs if its likely to make you nervous!!

My waters broke at 6.30pm on the Friday (a proper gush like in all the films - thank God I was at home and not in public!) and contractions started within an hour. I was told to spend the first night on the ward and they would come and induce me at 7am and take me to delivery unless I started to have minute long contractions every 3 minutes beforehand. Well, by 4am contractions were every 3 minutes, VERY strong and lasting a minute and a half but I was told that there was no room in delivery so had to stay on the ward!! We don´t have any pain relief or gas and air here so I was really suffering
but had no other option. At 7am I was all ready to go down to delivery (and in so much pain) but noone came for me even when DH kicked off. They said that it was unusually busy and that people were turning up at the hospital already quite dilated. At that point nobody had checked me for 3 hours so they had no idea how dilated I was! At 8.30am DH really starting getting angry and we managed to get taken down to another room where my contractions were measured again. This really wasn´t necessary as I was in obvious agony every couple of minutes, couldn´t walk, couldn´t really talk, etc but what could we do. Anyway around 9.15 the nurse who was looking after me phoned delivery to say I had to go now! By 9.30am I was in my own room ready and waiting for Emma to arrive. All my contractions were in my back and bum and I felt nothing at all in my bump which was strange. Anyway by 11am I couldn´t take any more and had to request an epidural. I had hoped not to need one but having no pain relief at all was just too much for me to take. I´m not soft but wasn´t prepared for that pain at all! Again I was told it was very busy and the anaesthetist was with some other women and would get to me soon. She turned up at 2pm when I was already 7cm dilated and really thought that my body wouldn´t take anymore. Luckily for her I was in too much pain and too tired to be angry! The epidural was brilliant but although I couldn´t feel any pain I could still feel and move my feet and legs to some extent which I hadn´t expected. I should have known then that something wasn´t right!

At around 6pm I was finally fully dilated but was told that Emma wasn´t low enough to be able to begin pushing so had to wait an hour. I had started to feel some pain in my back again so the midwife gave my something straight into my arm to top up the epidural and told me that it was normal and would go again. It didn´t!! The pain just kept on getting worse again although nothing like my earlier contractions. The midwife also noticed that Emma´s heart rate was lowering quite a lot when I had some very strong contractions so they had connect a monitor to her head whilst she was still inside to measure it more closely. They were worried as my waters had broken 24 hours earlier which is quite a long time and my temperature was rising quite considerably. Anyway, around 7.30pm, the midwife came and told me to start pushing but it was clear to everyone that Emma wasn´t for coming out, my temp was still rising and I was losing some meconium tinged liquid so Emma was obviously in some distress. I was taken (without DH) to a special delivery room used for interventions where a team of 4 gynes and midwives first had to take blood from Emma to check her pH levels and then try and manually turn her as I pushed as it turned out she was facing the wrong way. It was pretty scary especially as I had one midwife knelt on my bed with one leg at each side of my head pushing with all her force on my bump! It was soooo painful! All this time the pain in my back had returned too! Anyway at 8.10 they called for DH and with one big push out she came with the cord wrapped twice around her neck. I burst into uncontrollable tears and they rushed her off to get checked over. This isn´t normally done but as she had been in distress and it had all been fairly traumatic for her it was for the best.

Well, I then pushed out the placenta and they brought Emma to me but I could hear them talking about soething not being right. I was told that my placenta had separated in two and that part was stuck inside me. They took Emma off me and tried to reach in there and get it out but I was in a lot of pain and their efforts weren´t working so I was quickly put under general anaesthetic for them to be able to remove it. When I woke up there was about 7 doctors, nrses and midwives in with me but everything was fine and DH was alllowed to return with Emma. I was a mummy! A very groggy one, but a mummy!

Well, now for the bad part... On Monday we were told that the doctors had noticed a possible problem with Emma´s heart and had to be taken for tests. She was diagnosed with a problem in which part of the wall between two chambers hasn´t formed so oxygenised blood and non oxygenised blood are mixing together. Also, the duct that takes her blood to the lungs isn´t wide enough. I still find it very difficult to talk (or write) about it but basically she will be operated on at 6 months or if it doesn´t look like she´ll make it to 6 months she will have one smaller operation when she needs it and another after. We have been told that from now on our lives will be lived pretty much at the hospital and have to see cardiologists every 3-4 days to begin with so that they can monitor her progress. After the op, if all goes well she will be able to lead a normal life but will always be "delicate" in their words and will never be able to sports or anything of that nature. She will probably get worse as she gets older but it isn´t really known if it will affect her life expectancy as the moment. I can´t even begin to think about what will happen if the op doesn´t go well. I am a bit of a mess and both me and DH are trying to stay positive but it´s difficult. She is just so perfect to us and you would never know that she has a problem so it´s hard to comprehend when you look at her that she has an imperfection which is so important.

Well, that´s been my week...


----------



## Jembug

Oh miss malteser, firstly congratulations on your beautiful little girl.
I'm so so sorry for her complications.... It sounds like they are/will do the next by her and I'm sure she will have a positive outcome with a full life.
Sending lots of love to you all.... Are your family over to give you some support?
I can't remember where you said you live? But I guess the NHS are here for a second opinion? Please keep us all updated xxxx


----------



## Jembug

Excuse my errors, hope you understand what I mean xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Miss M congratulations on the birth of Emma. I'm sorry you had to go through a scary and difficult birth and then find out about Emma's little heart. Thinking of you all and praying that all goes well. Please keep us updated x x


----------



## sunshine82

Miss M congratulations on the birth of little Emma, I am so sorry you have had a difficult birth and then discover little Emma's heart complication. I am thinking of you and your family and hope everything goes well. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss M - congratulations on your new arrival, pics are gorgeous. I am sorry they treated you like that and it wasn't as you wanted. Am sorry to hear about the complication, am hoping it can be easily resolved. Thank you also for sharing your story will us, I know it must not have been easy to write xxx

We're here if you want to talk x


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Miss M! My daughters cord was wrapped twice as well. And my placenta got stuck and the doc had to reach up there to try to get it. I had zero pain meds and that was by far the worst pain of the entire thing! It was awful! I screamed at him to get his big fat arm outta there and he said he'd have to take me to the OR. While we were arguing about it, my placenta came out on it's own lol.

So, I'm sorry it didn't go as planned, but she's here! I hope everything goes well with her heart, too. I can't even imagine how stressful that must be.


----------



## almosthere

Miss m, congrats and sorry about the troubles with birth! I was a c-section baby because the cord was wrapped around my neck 8 times!!!!!! Also, I am so sorry about the heart condition-my prayers fo out to precious little baby emma and to you and the rest of your family!

afm no symptoms to report-feel totally not preggo but I guess it is still early days :/


----------



## Jembug

Seems like the cord thingy is common.... Isla's was wrapped her neck and she wasn't breathing. I had to watch them give her CPR for 8 mins, in the end they had to intubate her... But my little fighter wanted to breathe on her own after 15 mins but she suffered a collapsed lung. After four days in special care she was in my arms. :)
Absolutely horrific to watch, I thought she was a still birth and it still haunts me today. My positive is Isla was fine and Demi's birth was truly perfect... So not all births are horrible.
Thinking of your Emma xxxx

My scan at 11 today, hope she is ok, hardly feeling any movement! Hope it's that placenta rather than any thing wrong? Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope the scan goes well Jem - let us know.

Almost - one week today and you'll be testing?


----------



## almosthere

yes, GL with the scan Jem!!!

and yes sonia, my beta is next friday, and tomorrow is the official mark that my trigger may be out of my system according to what I have read up on, but I will only be 9dpo so no testing for me for a while! Still no symptoms, feeling fine!


----------



## PreshFest

Almost - dont they recommend that you don't test? Just wait for the beta? If they don't, that's what I recommend!! I'll tell you why later...kind of a funny story. 

And Jem - what's the deal with facebook? You haven't told anyone that it's a girl? So they all think you're finding out today? I'm confused lol

I hope you all are well! I'm exhausted and stressed out thanks to work and school. Husband is having his tonsils out next week, so that is not going to be fun at all. Luckily, my big fat pregnant butt will be on the beach in Mexico 3 weeks from tomorrow! Ole!


----------



## Jembug

Yea no one knows! Just waiting to tell my little sisters! 
Yay for holiday!! 

Can't wait to hear your news almost..... Want to hear the story now Presh!

Baby still a girl :) and healthy! Placenta is still st the front
So it's all good :)

Hope you all have a great weekend xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem, glad all is well, lovely pic too x


----------



## almosthere

Glad all is healthy and well jem!

and presh they did not tell me not to test, but I am aware that trigger stays in my system for at least 10 days, it may or may not be out of my system tomorrow...I am only going to test sometime next week the earliest, like next wed-but trying to hold off until the day before or day of beta! and wow mexico is awesome, have fun! as for tonsils, I had mine taken out as an adult and had a horrid experience (vomited due to bad reaction to medications which as I am sure you can imagine is horrible after having throat surgery! I hope he heals faster than I did!!)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Glad your scan went well Jem.

All good here. River has silent reflux and is now on meds but all is good, breastfeeding is going well, and she's a very happy baby. She had her first swimming lesson today x


----------



## almosthere

The thread I am most excited to tell....GOT MY FIRST EVER BFP tonight....I am PREGNANT!!!! It is faint but totally there...can't believe the opk i peed on today picked up on it as well...AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! 1 year...my goal to acheive pregnancy...I took the leap with IVF and IT WORKED!!! Beta friday to confirmm.....


----------



## Jembug

How's everyone doing? Maz you still pregnant?
Miss malteaser hope your doing ok?
Xx


----------



## Jembug

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## iow_bird

oh YAY!!!!! I am soooooo pleased for you almost!!!! Thats the best news!!!! Congratulations!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## almosthere

after my faint cheapie dh and I went to cvs and look how dark at 12dpo ahhh!!
 



Attached Files:







HOLY SHIT!!! 001.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jembug

That's so dark! Twins!! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

OMG I AM LAID IN BED CRYING - Almost I am so pleased for you, you have waited so long for this and it's been such an emotional journey, you both deserve it so much xxx

It wouldn't surprise me on a multiply pregnancy especially given how dark that is.

So pleased for you hun I really am xxxx


----------



## Jembug

Almost that's two of us you made cry with happiness xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Just got to say that I feel so lucky to have you ladies in my life and to be part of each others special journeys. X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg fantastic news almost. Really pleased for you x x

Sonia are you all sorted with baby stuff now or is there still things you need to buy? X


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies, and we only transferred one, and my cheapie was super faint, I think it is just one sticky bean but we could possibly have twins it runs far back just on my side...but who knows!!! My great great aunt was a fraternal twin!


----------



## mazndave

Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been on here in a while.

Firstly, yes Jem unfortunately I am still pregnant! We're all so ready for the little fella to arrive, but he's having none of it yet! Our nephew who is nearly 3 put his head to my belly the other day and said 'come out to play Seth!' it was so sweet. Both he and my 7 year old niece love to rub my belly and talk to him, I will miss that once he's out.

Glad your scan went well and that she is still a she!

Secondly, Miss M, congratulations on the birth of Emma, saw the pic on facebook and she is a stunner! Thank you for sharing your birth story with us, and sorry that it wasn't the best experience you could've had. And I'm really sad to hear that your little lady has problems with her heart and will need operations in the future. She'll be a tough little cookie though and will come through all this fighting and live her life to the fullest. You are in my thoughts, please keep us updated.


And last but not least, YAAAAAAAAAAAY Almost!! We all knew that you stood a very good chance of having a successful first attempt, but how fantastic to see it happen. What a beautiful BFP that is, and one that is very much deserved! You and your husband are going to make a fantastic mommy and daddy!! Looking forward to Friday when you can get your beta confirmation (like you need it!) It took time getting there but you did it, and it will be so worth the wait! (especially if there did turn out to be 2!)


Elz and sunshine, hope your current cycles go well, we are all rooting for a full house soon on this thread.

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Emz - we have most bits but do still need to get some bits, play mat, more clothes (although we have quite a few and have been washing them so they are all ready) and just general bits and bobs! All of the pushchair bits came except the base, which they have tried to delivery 5 times !!! and each time it has been signed for but has gone walkabout - not signed for by us I will add! So now having it sent to work.


----------



## PreshFest

Eeeeeeeeeee!! Congrats Almost!! Good luck Friday, I can't wait
To hear your #s!


----------



## sunshine82

ALMOST!!!!!!! oh wow i am so pleased for you hunny!!!! im crying here for you too!!!!!! loads and loads of hugs!!! xxx


----------



## sunshine82

mazndave said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been on here in a while.
> 
> Firstly, yes Jem unfortunately I am still pregnant! We're all so ready for the little fella to arrive, but he's having none of it yet! Our nephew who is nearly 3 put his head to my belly the other day and said 'come out to play Seth!' it was so sweet. Both he and my 7 year old niece love to rub my belly and talk to him, I will miss that once he's out.
> 
> Glad your scan went well and that she is still a she!
> 
> Secondly, Miss M, congratulations on the birth of Emma, saw the pic on facebook and she is a stunner! Thank you for sharing your birth story with us, and sorry that it wasn't the best experience you could've had. And I'm really sad to hear that your little lady has problems with her heart and will need operations in the future. She'll be a tough little cookie though and will come through all this fighting and live her life to the fullest. You are in my thoughts, please keep us updated.
> 
> 
> And last but not least, YAAAAAAAAAAAY Almost!! We all knew that you stood a very good chance of having a successful first attempt, but how fantastic to see it happen. What a beautiful BFP that is, and one that is very much deserved! You and your husband are going to make a fantastic mommy and daddy!! Looking forward to Friday when you can get your beta confirmation (like you need it!) It took time getting there but you did it, and it will be so worth the wait! (especially if there did turn out to be 2!)
> 
> 
> Elz and sunshine, hope your current cycles go well, we are all rooting for a full house soon on this thread.
> 
> xxx

Hi Maz thanks so much - well im feeling really down atm, think I am going to take some time out, i still have no af cd50 and really really upset. I just want a regular cycle. I am going to try and de stress, get back into my gym and healthiness and see if that regulates me the next couple of months and go from there if not may go to the doctors and get some tests done. I do have regular cycles but they have disappeared. I am feeling so emotional and drained, i have tried to do everything right and nope! just struggling with irregularities and oh's offshore pattern so even smaller chance(so sorry feeling really sorry for myself :(

I hope you are doing well my dear and i was soo soo happy to read about Almost's bfp thats cheered me up- so pleased for her and her dh! :)

How are you doing Elz? right here waiting for bfps with you :hugs:

Lots of love to everyone. If I dont post for a while its because I need time out - i will post again when i am feeling better- I've booked an appt with a accupuncturist (is that a word lol!) I've been reading good things about it helping irregular cycles- its good for tension too so it may help all round!!! Have a free consultation booked! Keeping positive and proactive xxx

XXXXX


----------



## Jembug

Oh sunshine I'm sorry to read your post. You make it sound like it's your fault and I'm sure it's not! Stupid bodies.... I hope you feel better soon and your cycles becomes regular! Thinking of you and Elz and I can't wait to see your BFP's, I'm sure there just around the corner! Xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sunshine, really sorry you're feeling down. Stay positive hun. You will get your BFP and we are all sending positive vibes to you x x


----------



## almosthere

maz and sunshine thank you so much. of course i peed on a cheapie darker than yesterdays cheapie..now just one frer to pee on tomorrow to make me realize yes i am still pregnant then beta friday..only 2 sleeps away from confirming...i still dont feel all that pregnant lol... 

maz so sorry you are fed up with waiting!!!

sunshine-commmee onnnn AF! Let's get you on the BFP train!!


----------



## Jembug

Look at that ticker Almost x


----------



## Jembug

Emz love your avatar x


----------



## shradha

Atmost- congrats dear:happydance:......I was waiting for the news:hugs:..... So happy....:...:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sonia- how are you two doing? 

Jembug- happy to know that everything is going good with you..... I found out in my 12 week scan that my placenta is low lying....so I have been advised full rest, no walking.......I am praying that by 20th week my placenta should move up.....

Sunshine- before conceiving.....I too used to feel like you...... But I never gave up...... Just keep going..... Our bodies sometimes acts funnily......


----------



## sunshine82

Loving your ticker almost! 

Hugs and thanks to everyone for your support feeling better today yesterday was down down down :( 

Love ya all xxx


----------



## almosthere

sunshine I know it may not feel like it, but your time will come-trust me!! I was like ugh it is not possible to get 2 lines on a test for me....but it WAS! And it will be for you too...roll on next cycle!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - cannot wait to hear how you get on today, what time is your appointment? We are going to have a long wait here in the UK due to time difference :(


----------



## Jembug

Yes good luck almost!
Shradha, I had a low lying placenta with my first! I was never told to have bed rest.... I never suffered any bleeding so I guess I was lucky! I had an extra scan at 36 weeks and it had moved. What annoyed me more that I couldn't get my head round to have a c section if the placenta hadnt moved or prepare myself for a natural birth?
Thankfully I got to have the natural birth and the extra scan allowed me to find out what she weighed. X


----------



## almosthere

I alrady got my blood taken a bit after 7:30am U.S time! Now the torturous wait begins!! Will update around 7pm or so tonight after work!!!


----------



## Jembug

Any news miss mslteser?

Not long now Maz!
How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## almosthere

I am well already having gross food cravings...toast with butter american cheese dipped in ketchup!! what?! lol and I feel horrible as I never updated but I am sure you all know my status!! =) My beta seems high, can't wait for my next which is thursday for 5 weeks!


----------



## iow_bird

When do you get your first scan Almost?? xx


----------



## almosthere

October 11th!!!! So a little over 2 weeks from now. But I havea 2 betas before that one this thursday and one next thursday...super excited for each and every appt!!

how are you doing iow-bird?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost I have a scan on the 12th, can't wait to hear all about yours. 
Are you feeling any different other than the food cravings? X


----------



## MissBroody

How could I have missed this!! ALMOST !! CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: SO happy for you!!! :hugs: This has put a smile on my face! I need to catch up with everyone but in a mad rush as usual arghhh - just saw this and had to comment xxxx


----------



## MissBroody

I shed a tear too. What an incredible journey and I'm so pleased that one year on you have been blessed with the BFP you so deserve. 

I hope all the babies from this thread are thriving and the pregnant mamas are doing well - I can't wait to come back in for more exciting news from everyone
xx


----------



## almosthere

thank you missbroody!! 

I am doing really well although nervous from lack of symptoms so I peed on my last stick, an OPK and holy cracker it was dark maroon immediately!! I havent poas since last thursday!! So my opk lines indicating my pregnancy are progressing and getting darker I feel so much better knowing beta is gowing up and that baby is growing!!!

sonia-yay for our ultrasounds being so close together-I am SOOOOO excited for my first!!! my boss was so easy abotu me being 2 hours late into work for it and is not even deducting my pay since I work late almost every day anyways =)


----------



## iow_bird

ooh yay! I can't wait to see scan pictures!!
I'm all good, we're having a little boy and I think we're going to call him Noah. I just had a parcel today from a friend with little baby boy stuff in and it's all soooo cute!! Our 20 week scan went beautifully, but I have to go back at 32 weeks to check my placenta is in the right place, it's a little low at the moment.
 



Attached Files:







ADAMSKATHERINE20120919162529807.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jembug

Sonia how comes you get another scan? Lucky minx!
Goodluck almost for yours.
Low bird, a boy, how perfect! Like the name too.

I'm off on holiday on Saturday, for two weeks. So very excited! It's our first family holiday as a foursome! I went away with my mum and my girls last year and we went went my eldest was a baby.... 
We know that it's not going to be easy and we will constantly be on the go but the girls are playing and arguing, lol, so I'm sure it will be fun :)
I'm a bit nervous as I will be 22 weeks and I just worry a little that something may happen whilst away? Must think positive!

Hi miss Broody, can't believe your little boy is over 2 months! How crazy!
Hope your all ok, will check in before I fly out xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jen - where are you off to? Somewhere lovely and warm I hope away from this awful rain!

I'm having growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks as my bmi is higher than the recommended and just want to check babies size. They don't think he is bigger but want to check. X


----------



## almosthere

IOW what a beautiful photo!! congrats on having a boy-I LOVE your name choice and am actually considering that one for a boy as well! LOL....

jembug enjoy your holiday!

bump sonia!


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone.

Sorry I´ve been AWOL for a few weeks.

First...CONGRATULATIONS ALMOST!!!!!! I´m so pleased for you. I can´t believe you´ve already got your BFP. It seems like only a couple of weeks back you were really down about your DHs fertility problems. You should definitely post your story on the LTTTC section. It could give so many people so much hope.

Maz, hope little Seth makes an appearance soon. The last few weeks really drag don´t they!

Emz, gorgeous pic of your little ones.

Jem and Presh, hope you have nice holidays!

We´re slowly getting our heads around things here and getting used to the weekly trips to and from the hospital. They´ve noticed no change in Emma at all which is the best we can hope for at the moment as unfortunately she can only get worse. The longer her sat levels stay the same, the more likely it is that she will reach 6 months before they operate meaning only one op will be needed and not two, plus she´ll be a lot stronger by then. On a brighter note, she is turning into a little fatty! We´ve both taken to breastfeeding really well and she´s put on 0.7kg already!! She´s a lovely little baby, sleeps well and rarely cries so making life a bit easier for me than what I had expected!

Due to the problems I had with my placenta I have to have a histeroscopy to make sure that the walls of my uterus haven´t stuck together as its gone back down to its normal size and shape!!! Have any of you had one of these done before. I´m really nervous.


----------



## Elz

Wow congrats Almost!! I just KNEW you'd be successful this time!! I bet you're over the moon...I'm so happy for you!!

Sunshine, I'm still waiting too!! I'm on CD12 of cycle #14. I can't imagine how stressful it is just waiting for AF...I really hope she shows up soon for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Miss m - glad to hear that Emma is fighting away and glad to hear that she is getting stronger day by day. Glad you've both taken to feeding well and the extra weight will definitely help her. Always in my thoughts x


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you Elz :) wishing you loads of baby dust for this cycle hun :) it is frustrating waiting but on a positive this long cycle means we have a chance next cycle as oh should be home around cd14 of it arrives this weekend?!around ov and we will be in Devon on holiday so maybe my guardian angel is planning it for holiday conception when I'll be destressed!!! This is a long long cycle never had one this log I definately think ive let all the ttc stress me, I've put on weight too so think my body out of whack! Anyway I've booked yoga classes, been on a healthy diet and exercising so hope this will sort me out. Going to give it a go over next two cycles if no change then off to gp. 


Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Miss M thank you for the update. So glad to hear Emma is thriving, well done you :flower: You poor thing having to go through surgery. I hope everything goes ok. Please keep us updated x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sunshine and Elz, I have everything crossed for your BFP's x x


----------



## almosthere

missm-I have-I do have to warn you, take something to relax you before hand if allowed...my experience of it was...very painful and I almost passed out, BUT on the pos. side it is over before you know it-I have atilted uterus so perhaps it is why is was no fun for me. Best of luck!!


----------



## almosthere

FX sunshine and elz!!!


----------



## miss malteser

I also have a tilted uterus and been told by my gine this morning that they are not going to give me any anaesthetic.


----------



## almosthere

well please...do not worry!! it will be over fast and I was not on anything either-you are strong, you will be fine!! some think hsg is easier than a sis, and some think sis is easier than a hsg, depends on the woman I guess!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies how are you all? 

I have never been so glad to say AF arrived today 58 day cycle!!!! Not good! Oh well one positive is it makes oct possible now as oh home two weeks today- cd14 my shortest cycle has been 29day with cd15 ov so im assuming bd cd 14 onwards we may have a chance. I bought some preseed last month so may give that a whirl. As said in prev post im eating well done yoga, have reflexology booked so who knows that may sort out my haywire cycles if not off to docs. I do get lovely 29/31 day cycles but not all the time defo stress hasn't helped. 

Do any of you ladies know anything of preseed - can you use it throughout cycle - as don't always know when I ov (do have some opks though and a bbt now so may try those this month to take te guesswork put and even see if I ov at all!?) 

Anyway thank you again for all your support you are the best :hugs: xxxx


----------



## almosthere

Yay sunshine! And I bought preeseed its pricey so I only used it around 9 time so like a week to be safe!


----------



## PreshFest

Almost - I just love seeing your ticker. Makes me so happy!!! I hope you're feeling well! When I was at your stage it was all bloat and no sleep! Haha.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sunshine - I uses preseed. It's fine all cycle, we used it all the time as the extra 'wetness' was enjoyable :rofl:


----------



## almosthere

2nd beta 1941


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks ladies :)

How are you Sonia? :hugs: hope things are going well can't believe how quick things are going/ this post a year old!!!!

Almost how are you lovely I keep smiling when I see your little ticker- so pleased for you!!!! I'm not sure what the beta levels mean but that sounds a good rising- you were talking about ivf and twins earlier in the week do you think you could be having twins?!!!!! X

Ps I've bought 20pk of CB digi opks with the smiley faces on- should take guesswork and stress out of IC opks! Feeling positive again now! :)

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm well thanks sunshine! Can't believe how quick the time is going as you say, 14 weeks left. Once we get to ten it is going to flyby! It's really odd because pregnancy wise it feels like 14 weeks isn't a long time, but I have 11 weeks left at work and that feels like forever!

Good buy with the digis x


----------



## almosthere

yay for digis sunshine!!!

and I only trasnferred one, but I read that day 5 blast trasnfers can increase odds of identical twins due to splitting emryos...but I think it is just one!


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, hope your all ok!

Thanks for the update miss malteaser, she sounds like a little fighter, really hope your ok and getting support xx

Sorry sunshine, no idea but those digi's sound great, hope you and Elz get your BFP!

Presh, hope your having an amazing holiday.

Sonia and almost, hope your scan go well, I'm excite for the results!

Hope your babies are all doing well!

And maz goodluck, eeeek, bet your so excited to meet your little man!

I'm off for two weeks on holiday to Gran Canaria! I have a very excited little lady next to me! Bit worried about my stress levels and an 19 month old on the plane.... Ha.
Going to miss you lovely ladies, hope you all stat well and healthy and I come back to good news all round! Xxxx


----------



## sunshine82

Cant stop as runnning out the door! just wanted to say have a lovely holiday Jem! :) 

Thanks everyone for your replies.

Lots of love and have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## almosthere

enjoy your vacation jem will miss you as well!!!


----------



## miss malteser

Have a lovely time Jem! Very jealous! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy due date Maz :) hope you're feeling ok and Seth doesn't keep you waiting too long x


----------



## iow_bird

Sunshine: I've read really good things about preseed. We took 12 months to concieve Tilly, and 2 months this time, 1st month using preseed and opks and we got our BFP. I guess it could be coincidence.... but it was nice! xxx


----------



## mazndave

Hi everyone, hope you're all well?

Looks like I'll be going overdue :( I know that the odds say you are likely to go over (especially with your first) but I always hoped he'd be a little early! Hope he doesn't keep me waiting too long, especially as hubby is self employed and has a big job booked in from 15th that he can't not do (otherwise he'll have earnt no money this month as off til then!) Got a sweep booked on Thursday and then if that doesn't work they'd be looking at induction around the 13th, but I may beg them to let me have it earlier (7th or 8th) just so that I don't have to be on my own straight after the birth.

Had some bump photos taken at 35 weeks and made a photobook out of some of them - been to pick it up today and love it! I've got a link to the online version if anyone fancies a look? Having ones done of Seth as a newborn and again at 6 and 12 months too, thought would be great keepsakes to have.

https://as.photoprintit.com/web/850...e6497f4c639855fbd9dbccef91&skipSessionTimeout

MissM, thanks for giving us an update on Emma. I'm glad that she is doing well and is becoming a little fatty, it's a good sign of her strength and how she'll be a fighter when it becomes time to have her operation. It's also great that she will hopefully be strong enough to wait until 6 months and not have to have anything done sooner. I hope your op goes well too.

Sunshine, glad AF finally made an appearance for you, and good timing as well really if your OH is home for 2 weeks at cd14+. Def a good decision to start with the OPKs this cycle, it'll take the guesswork away for you and give you a definite answer as to ovulation dates.

Jem, I'm mega jealous of your holiday, I've missed mine this year! I know you won't see this till you get back, but have a great time!

Almost, your beta numbers have risen fantastically - with a rise like that it could well be twins?! Roll on your scan on the 11th.

Sonia - 2 more days and you'll be in 3rd tri!!! See, I said it would go quickly - doesn't seem 2 minutes ago since he was an apple seed!!

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know it is so crazy! Cannot believe I only have 13 weeks left! That is scary!

Hope he doesn't keep you waiting for too long x


----------



## almosthere

hope he comes out soon maz!!! and loved the booklet album so precious!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Happy due date Maz. Beautiful pictures. I love the 'do not open until...' Picture. Keep us updated re little mans arrival.

Jem, hope you have a fab holiday x


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks ladies - sure feeling more
Positive about this month :) opks I'm planning to start cd 9 and there's 20 in the pack but hope I'd get a smiley before cd29! 

Maz the album is lovely!!!! Hope little one makes his arrival soon for you :)

How is everyone? 

X


----------



## almosthere

GL with the big O....FX it comes earlier than later for you sunshine!!

I am feeling icky as hell today....I have the phlem and sore throat, and I feel rather pukey this am, but no MS yet..


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you almost - a nice early ov would be fab!!!! I want to join you in first trimester soon!!!!

I hope you are feeling better soon hun, take it easy and rest up xxx


----------



## almosthere

Just think you could be preg in the next 3 weeks sunshine yes please join me very soon!


----------



## sunshine82

That would be a dream come true almost :hugs: I'm so so ready for my bfp! Keeping positive and hopeful. Hope you are feeling ok almost and better than earlier in the week.

Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh my good old friend morning sickness has returned to me this morning, how lovely!

Sunshine - I am sure it will happy soon and with the opk's and preseed I'm sure it's not too far away.

Almost - sorry to hear you're not feeling well, hope it passes soon. Not long till your scan! Excited much? :)

Maz - any sign of your little boy making an appearance? He is definitely holding out on you. Hope you're ok x

MissM - how are you doing? And Emma? Still in my thoughts x

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am ok, feeling very stressed at the moment as having problems with work and others causing problems, my boss has tried to address them but they go on! Slept about 3hrs last night for constant thinking and can feel my blood boiling already! Let's see what today brings! I celebrated my 3+1 bday on Tuesday and my DH treated me and my mum to a spa day was heaven. Looking forward to my growth scan next week - does anyone know if growth scans are any different to normal scans?


----------



## almosthere

Hi Sonia-no clue on the growth scan, but sounds like fun!!! Pooey people at your work are being a pain!!

sunshine my throat feels much better this morning, I thought it would be the same or worse, so a nice surprise. 

also, just got home from my 3rd beta for my 6 week mark, woohoo...and yes sonia i am beyond excited for my scan...only 1 week away! I get to trod into work 2 hours late which will be nice lol I also have Monday off, but have to go into the Boston airport for a special flyers program interview, so there goes my day off as it is an hour drive each way, plus the interview time!!! Perhaps I will grab lunch somewhere nice as my mom will be there-i do not like driving in the city!!

maz-any sign of baby soon to come yet?

I am also keeping you and emma in my thoughts mrsm!


----------



## mazndave

Hey,

Thought I'd give an update on my midwife appointment from today at 40+3. She attempted to do the sweep, but although the exterior of my cervix was 1.5 cm dilated, it was stil closed further up so she couldn't get to the membranes to strip them. So that was classed as a failure and won't be bringing labour on for me unfortunately. She did say she could feel his head through it lovely and low though, so at least he's heading in the right direction!

If there's no sudden change and I end up having him over the weekend (which is doubtful!), then she'll try again on Tuesday. If that fails, I'll be booked in for an induction around the 13th, which I'm not looking forward to. On the plus side he would likely end up sharing a birthday with my nephew who will be 3 on the 14th (we've joked about a joint 18th & 21st party!) but the downside is David needs to go back to work that week (possibly the 15th, but def no later than the 17th) so that means he'll not get to spend time with Seth and I'll be stuck at home by myself! Not ideal. 

Anyway, enough moaning from me! Sonia, rubbish that your morning sickness came back, I never had any in 1st/2nd tri but I did find that from 30 weeks+, I often felt sick when I got up.

Almost, eek 1 week til scan day, can't wait to see if there is more than 1 cooking in there!

Sunshine, good luck this cycle, hopefully we'll have another bfp on this thread by November (what cycle day are you at now?) 

xx


----------



## PreshFest

Aw, Maz! So sorry! I know where you're coming from, though. My daughter wasn't born until 41+2!! I had my membranes swept at 41 weeks and that's what did the trick. So hopefully you can try that again! In the meantime, have some sex, do lots of walking, and I know it sounds nutso, but lie down and completely relax and visualize yourself dilating and going into labor. At this point you need to do whatever it takes, right?! Haha. I did all of those things as they are supposed to be the most effective. But let me tell you..sex at 41 weeks...not fun. As I'm sure you know!!

He will come and he will be here before you know it!! YAY!! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Maz, thanks for updating us hun, not good that he couldn't do it but hopefully he will make an appearance soon.

Yes very odd re sickness, felt fine all day so assuming it was a one off, well I hope so!
I've been suffering from a really heavy / crampy left leg today, started in the calf but is more the upper leg now. A colleague tried his best to convince me that I had DVT or a clot! Nice ah? I think it's maybe the on set of sciatica? I keep catching a nerve in my left bum cheek which I can feel when sit funny so wonder if that's pressing on other nerves causing this feeling, it's like when you have a dead leg. Any thoughts? I also have really bad hip bursitis at the moment so thinking that too. Calf isn't hot nor sensitive to touch. X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi girls - just popping in to see how you all are. Wow - almost mega CONGRATULATIONS to you and your hubby! Thats fantastic news. Sunshine - hoping you get your BFP soon. Sending lots of baby dust. Maz - fingers crossed your little man decides to make an appearance soon...

I was induced at 34 weeks as the doctors were concerned about the growth in both twins. They were 4lb 1oz and 4lb 3oz. I was lucky enough that the induction worked and i had normal vaginal deliveries :happydance: They are going to be 6 weeks on saturday - its hard to believe how quickly time is going. They were in SCBU for 2 and a half weeks before they were strong enough for us to bring them home. Our little boy was really poorly when he was born and ended up on a ventilator. He's like a new baby now - my little miracle :) 

I am going to post my birth story when i get chance (i've constantly got my hands full!!). I'll post some photos when i get chance to upload some too.

Hope you preggie girls are ok too

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I forgot to say, i had the twins weighed again today and they are now 5lb 12oz and 6lb 3oz - little fatties!

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats hun, lovely to hear from you x


----------



## sunshine82

mazndave said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thought I'd give an update on my midwife appointment from today at 40+3. She attempted to do the sweep, but although the exterior of my cervix was 1.5 cm dilated, it was stil closed further up so she couldn't get to the membranes to strip them. So that was classed as a failure and won't be bringing labour on for me unfortunately. She did say she could feel his head through it lovely and low though, so at least he's heading in the right direction!
> 
> If there's no sudden change and I end up having him over the weekend (which is doubtful!), then she'll try again on Tuesday. If that fails, I'll be booked in for an induction around the 13th, which I'm not looking forward to. On the plus side he would likely end up sharing a birthday with my nephew who will be 3 on the 14th (we've joked about a joint 18th & 21st party!) but the downside is David needs to go back to work that week (possibly the 15th, but def no later than the 17th) so that means he'll not get to spend time with Seth and I'll be stuck at home by myself! Not ideal.
> 
> Anyway, enough moaning from me! Sonia, rubbish that your morning sickness came back, I never had any in 1st/2nd tri but I did find that from 30 weeks+, I often felt sick when I got up.
> 
> Almost, eek 1 week til scan day, can't wait to see if there is more than 1 cooking in there!
> 
> Sunshine, good luck this cycle, hopefully we'll have another bfp on this thread by November (what cycle day are you at now?)
> 
> xx


Hi Maz :)


I hope things move along for you soon, so you get to have hubby around after Seth arrives :hugs: im sure he will make his appearance soon- aww- i dont know why but Saturday keeps coming to mind as i type this! LOL! Maybe he will arrive Saturday!!!

Afm, I am on cycle day 8 now- planning on starting opks on cd10- oh arrives home cd 15 so fingers crossed all works out! Have the preseed to try too so feeling quite positive this month for some reason :) We go on holiday Sat week down to Devon so cd16 onwards- maybe it will be good timing with no work stress etc! - I am trying to keep stress low, eat well, drinking lots of water, swimming and trying as much as poss to keep my mind off ttc! may well do the trick!

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## almosthere

babybumphope-congratulations-I was born at 4lbs like your little tots!!!

updated my beta in my siggy-it is looking quite fantastic if I dont say so myself!!!

maz-oh goodness...I am cheering on your labor....come labor come!! lol

sonia-sorry for the odd sickness!

I just saw on a 1st tri thread that someone misscarried at 6 weeks which I am at today but prior to reading the horrid news, I also read that mc rate drops greatly at 6 weeks....is this true?! If so, then happy 6 weeks to me, bring on month 2...eeek!!

and yes only a week until my scan-so excited and already want my big baby bump and to know the sex....roll on december!! lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost, my midwife said to me that on e a viable heart rate has been established on an ultrasound which if having an early one is normally around 6-8 weeks the changes of miscarriage reduced by 90%! I saw the heart beat at 7 weeks on an early scan due to the possible ectopic. Can't wait to hear all about you scan next week, so excited for you - take some tissues and then if you can celebrate with a nice lunch or dinner together :)

No sickness today. Well not yet anyway! I had a really tough day at work earlier in the week and went into work yesterday and told my boss that it needed sorting or I would be off with stress the next time. All said and done let's hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## almosthere

Good luck with your work troubles Sonia!

AFM I am so relieved to hear the 90% mc drop sonia! I wonder why we wait until 12 months or later to announce then-perhaps it is even a lower mc rate!!! Now I am tempted to announce at 2 months, LOL. I go in at 7 weeks, so I am sure it will relieve my worries a BUNCH! I then will be released from my wonderful fertility specialist and will go back to see my regular OBGYN to have a 8 week prenatal apt which will not consist of another US since I will have had one a week prior to that.


----------



## miss malteser

Almost, can't wait to hear about your scan this week! It's all so exciting isn't it?!

Maz, I'm not going to ask if there's any news yet because I'm sure you're sick of people asking but good luck!

Sunshine, fx for this month.

Sonia, glad the return of ms was just a blip! The leg problems could well be due to sciatica.

We had an appt with the cardiologists (again!) yesterday with some good news and some not so good. They are starting to notice a slight deterioration with regards to one of the two main problems in her heart. We knew this was going to happen at some point but we were obviously hoping for miracles! But, the deterioration is happening so slowly that we don't have to return for 3 weeks, we can go back to England for Christmas and hopefully they won't need to operate until 6-12 months!! We can't really hope for anything better so we're as happy as we can be at the minute!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi miss m, good to hear from you.

Glad you have some news and like you say some good, some bad. But very good that the deterioration is slow so hopefully she can get even stronger before any necessary op.
I saw the pic on Facebook and she is gorgeous! X


----------



## almosthere

So happy about the good news miss m!!! She is a little fighter!


----------



## sunshine82

Miss M - I'm pleased that you have had good news, she does sound like a little fighter just as almost said above :hugs: xxx

Afm cd11 been opk'ing with my new cb digi opk kit using fmu as on instructions no smiley yet! I don't want one till at earliest thurs as that's when oh gets home! I am thinking of doing two opk a day from tomorrow so as to not miss any surge- will do fmu as have been but throw in a eve one after work around 5.30pm! They are expensive £30 for 20 pack but will be worth it to see if I'm ov and get a smiley and no guess work! :)
I've relaxed a lot been doing 20 min meditation at lunchtime and just trying to not stress- that may shorten my cycles?!
Preseed on standby would I need to use that before smiley positive opk or wait until + and then use it- wouldn't have thought it would hurt to use it?

How is everyone doing. I wonder if Maz has any news? 

Xxx


----------



## almosthere

good luck with good oving time sunshine! and I would use it 2 or 3 days before you think you will ov, the day of ov, then 2 days after to be safe, lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

No harm in using before x


----------



## mazndave

Hi Ladies,

Well I'm STILL preggers lol! 1 week overdue today. Things may slowly be starting to progress though. Friday and Saturday I noticed I was losing bits of my plug, but put this down to the midwife fiddling up there though rather than anything else. Woke up on Sunday morning at 6.30 with a really sharp pain in my back and period type cramps, lasted around 30-40 seconds, and they came every 10 minutes. Thought it coulkd've been the start of something but they stopped after 3 0r 4 :(

This morning at 9.30, I had my bloody show! From what I gather, this means that your body is gearing up for labour, but it could be a matter of hours before it starts, or it could still be days. Fingers crossed it starts for me soon, the race is on for beating my induction date of Saturday! At midwife for another sweep tomorrow, so if not got anywhere before that, hopefully this may speed things up.

MissM, great to hear a positive update from you. Your news regarding the deterioration of one of the problems obviously isn't what you wanted to hear, but the rest of what you've been told is fantastic!! I bet you can't wait to come back for Christmas and show off the beautiful Emma to all your family in England.

Almost - scan this week, looking forward to hearing all about it.

Sunshine, I def agree that there is no harm in using the preseed as soon as oh gets home, rather than waiting for the smiley face. The little wrigglers can live for up to 5 days I think, so anything in the days before the positive OPK are just as 'useful' as on the day itself and straight after.

I think the meditation and lack of stressing should definitely be a big help for you this cycle. 


Congrats BBH - I saw that you had had your little twinnies in one of the October threads that I read but don't comment on. Glad that after a shaky start with your son, they are both thriving. What did you call them?

xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey Hun. Definitely sounds as though baby is on the way so hopefully it won't be much longer. The sweep should definitely move things along if he plans in sticking around in your tum for much longer. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## almosthere

I do hope baby comes before Saturday!! What a long wait!!


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya ladies!!!

Well!!!
Why didn't I use opks before they are fab!

Well cd 13 just done fmu - and neg- no smiley, that's ok though as im not picking up my lovely oh from airport until Thursday night! I hope for a smiley Anytime after then.lol!
I know they say with cb digi opk don't read the lines but it's hard not too when you can clearly see them- they are getting gradually darker- just interested to see if the gettibg darker coincides with my smiley!:) 

I'm doing them every 12 hours now 6.30am and 6.30pm- so hope I catch the surge!

Can't wait till Saturday as off work for a lovely week in Devon with my lovely. Can't wait to see him Thursday then a whole week of no work!!!

How is everyone- hope baby arrives soon Maz - hope the sweep gets things moving:)

Happy Tuesday


Xxxx


----------



## mazndave

Quick update on my phone, having what I think must be contractions every 11-12 minutes, although I've only had about 8 of them so far so hoping they don't just disappear on me and be a false alarm!! Midwife is at 11 so I'll get on the computer after that and let you know what's happening!! Xx


----------



## miss malteser

Any news maz??????


----------



## sunshine82

Hope all is going well Maz! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope all is ok Maz and baby is on his way x


----------



## mazndave

Hey,

No baby yet!! Been having contractions all day, not really getting any closer together but they are getting more intense. They're making me feel a little sick already, so god knows what I'll be like when they're full blown! Hoping that it's not too long before they speed up so I can make my way to hospital and get on that gas and air! Currently strapped to TENS machine as they're hurting so bad, but I'm a little worried that I've put it on too early and it may stop them?

Midwife appointment went well, told her about the show and contractions, and then she had another attempt at a sweep. This time it went well and she was able to do it properly, and I was 2cm dilated. She made an appointment for an induction on Friday, but was confident that I won't make it til then!

Fingers crossed my baby will be here tomorrow.....

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thinking of you Maz x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thinking of you hun x


----------



## almosthere

GL MAZ

afm just found out all us teachers and kiddos at my preschool have been open to getting strep throat and fifths disease which can get to the fetus and cause miscarraige super anxious to find out my blood test and strep results...the strep is not so dangerous to fetus but fifths can affect my little one...FX...I get results thursday about fifths


----------



## MissBroody

Congratulations to Mazndave who had her baby boy Seth this morning, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## almosthere

Yes I saw, I am sooo excited for you mazzz he is just beautiful!!!


----------



## sunshine82

Congratulations Maz!!!! Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

He is gorgeous. 

Almost - happy scan day :)


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations Maz!! When you have a free moment (maybe in a year or two!) you´ll have to let us know how it all went. For now, just forget about the rest of the world and enjoy every precious moment with little Seth! xxx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies, will be posting a photo in my journal tonight!!!


----------



## shradha

almosthere said:


> GL MAZ
> 
> afm just found out all us teachers and kiddos at my preschool have been open to getting strep throat and fifths disease which can get to the fetus and cause miscarraige super anxious to find out my blood test and strep results...the strep is not so dangerous to fetus but fifths can affect my little one...FX...I get results thursday about fifths

Don't worry...the test will show negative.....I am sure your little one is perfectly fine....


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies I'm sooooo excited I just got a smiley on my opk!!!!! Neg this morning but held wee (tmi sorry!) from 12.30 and just done a test now when I got in from work! So happy - oh arrives home in a hour- I think that's just perfect - do you think we have a good chance now if bd next four days with the preseed? I have ewcm though so will I need it?!?!?? Anyone would think I've won the lottery not see a smiley but im over the moon!!!

Hope you are all okay - hope all went well today Almost xxx


----------



## shradha

Sunshine- all the best....go 4 it....:sex:...sending some baby :dust: on your way...


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck harm, no harm in using it x


----------



## almosthere

thanks sunshine and go bd girl!!!

the scan was just absolutely beautiful-I think I have a strong little bean growing in there with the heartbeat measuring a week ahead-such wonderful news!! I posted pics in my journal =) So exciting you have a scan tomorrow sonia-I just can't wait until my baby starts looking like a baby more and more each scan!!


----------



## sunshine82

That's lovely almost im so pleased for you it must be amazing to see. So happy for you :hugs: Ill go and check out your journal now would love to see the pics :) thanks!

Sonia- hope you are doing well :) enjoy your scan too - must be absolutely fab to see baby growing and moving around :) 

How is everyone x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

All back from growth scan, will catch up on what I've missed when back. Hope everyone is ok.

All is fine, well ok ish. Baby is measuring ok for head and all measurements etc except tummy which is larger than average, a lot larger but not obvious reasons why, they said all is ok, he just as a big tummy. All is fine. The consultant did say we'll see what happens at 32 week scan and whether to consider c section :( baby is also breach at the moment.

Chat later x


----------



## almosthere

I am good aside from my forehead explosion-I feel like I am in middle school again with this skin!!! Soooo oily, even my hair is greasier too...but baby is worth it all!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Almost - ill go girl now!

So more from earlier - GTT's have been fine, had one at 12 weeks, one at 24 and one today, first two passed with flying colours, second set of bloods both lower than first which they were somewhat surprised at, hoping this third test is ok. They did say about GTT when I had my scan and said it could just be that his measurements will even out in time. Looking at my 21 week scan notes his tummy measurement was in the 95 pet centile albeit over average. 

Measurements were

Head circumference - 274mm (192mm at 21 wk) 
Abdominal circumference - 266mm (163mm at 21 wk)
Femur length - 55mm (36mm at 21 wk)
Weight - 3lb 7oz approx, 1547g (15oz at 21 wk, 424g)

The consultant said all measurements are fine and whilst tummy is measuring larger, weight is just on cusp on top per centile. He mentioned that they'll keep an eye on it at next scan, 32 weeks where I will also be booked to see the anaestitist (sp?) team re spinal pain relief options and said we'll go from there. I've not gained any weight. He said if looking like 4.5kg + which is about 9.5-10lb then we should consider c section before edd.

I'm feeling a little mixed emotion about it. I know I was more at risk if you like of having a larger baby but just seems odd how I've not gained weight but baby is bigger. I know that obviously can happen but just seems strange. One thing I didn't want was a huge baby and don't get me wrong I'll love any baby as I would another but I don't want people saying oh isn't he big like his mummy :(

I have STUPIDLY also been on the net and apparently a large abdmominal circumference could be a sign of downs syndrome or chromes. The consultant didnt mention either today so trying not to worry about it and my test was low risk, although I know that doesn't mean no risk. I am hoping it's just my weight and possibly diabetes dependant upon test. 

Pics coming xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here he is girls x
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).JPG
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









photo (4).JPG
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## almosthere

Sonia, FX you do not need a c-section, and hope all is well with babies belly!!

Beautiful scan pics!!!!

Sotoday I ordered a grilled ham and cheese b.c I have been dying for deli meat...however, the teacher who ordered should have got my backup - a veg pocket, as they do not grill-but she did not know as she has never been pregnant. I told jher no worries and microwaved the ham for like 40 seconds but I feel nervous about listeria b.c it was not steaming, but it was hot....FX I did not give myself and/or baby listeria!!!! :/


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Maz x x

Beautiful pics Sonia. Don't worry about him being big. Kai was average 7lb 7oz (50th centile) at birth. By the time he was 1 he was on the 93rd. All I ever got was how cute and chubby he was :) now he's back to the 50th lol honestly your little man will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Lots of lovely positive news.... Will catch up properly tomoz.

Just want to say Sonia don't worry, I'm sure he will be fine! And growth/weight scans are not accurate... And Demi was breech at this point too. I know its annoying not knowing or being able to prepare yourself for c sec or natural... Keep positive.

I had a fab holiday, but seriously knackered. Off to the docs in the morn to ask for blood test, bit concerned about my anemia?

Lots of love to everyone and loved reading all your up dates, write more tomoz, off to sleeeeeeep xxxx


----------



## sunshine82

Hi girls hope you are all okay.

Well I think we got timing right this month bd day of smiley, day after and day after that.

We're on holiday at moment was having a lovely relaxing time and woke up this morning to my lovely oh well loved sports car flooded in the holiday park camp site car park. Love him he is being so lovely about it but I know he's gutted. 

We're having to go home so a stressful end to a holiday - which wasn't meant to be over until Saturday. :-( 

Im trying not too get too stressed out about it esp if we are in tww.

:( so saaad.

Could really Do with some good news this month :)


----------



## Jembug

Hi Sinshine, hope your over your stressful holiday!
What cycle day are you now? Really Hoping for positive news too!

Where is everyone? Miss you all xxx


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya Jem

Yea were fine now have had a REALLY lazy weekend and were both feeling more relaxed! So much for a relaxing week off!!!!! lol!

Im on about 9dpo now i THINK, if ovd day after smiley then that would be about right.
Not having alot of symptoms unlike other months so not really thinking about it too much. Been having a bit of morning nausea, and on off bbs/nipple pain, but had all this before so really trying not to read too much into it. lol! planning on testing next Saturday!

How are you doing Jem? hope your nvq is going well too.

How is everyone else!
xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi both.

Sorry been so crazy busy with work, it's unreal! Hoping to have a little more time later this week as our conference is Tuesday so all my time is spent on that at the moment!

Jem - how was the holiday? Pics look good, did the girls enjoy it?

Sunshine - sorry to hear about the car, will the insurance cover it? Fingers crossed for this month, I didn't have any symptoms when we got our BFP and it was the one month I said no chance!

I can't believe I only have 10 weeks left! It is all becoming very real now! Still a few things to sort out but mainly there. We have another scan in two weeks to measure size and tummy in particular following last scan. I think he may have turned today and now be head down as kicks, if they are kicks and not hand movements are up high again. Been a little stressed recently as DH is having real problems at work, one minute they're telling him to do one thing, the next something else and then being told off for not doing it the other way. That's not all and it's been going on for ages, long story short I think they are picking on him to get him to leave. He is currently signed off with stress and is desperately looking for a new job x


----------



## sunshine82

Hi sonia, lovely to hear from you, im sorry that your hubby is having at hard time at work, thats awful :( I hope he finds something else soon.
I cant believe you only have ten weeks left oh my god time is flying by, pleased things are going well for you hun, im sure the next scan will be great, it sounds like your almost there with the preparations for little ones arrival :hugs:

Afm, i am actually hoping the main lack of symptoms could be a good thing, one thing that i am getting is really bad nipple pain, comes on end of the day though not consistently though!. Hmmmm. oh well we will see but dont really hold out too many hopes as i have learnt that they can also mean af.

The car is in the garage being assessed at the moment, but its looking like a write off, should find out for sure tomorrow- the insurance co are covering it thankfully.

XXX


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah bet that is a relief re insurance. And the no symptoms could be a good sign. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies!! 

sunshine-I have a good feeling about you this cycle, hoping my feeling is right...BFP!!!

jem glad all is well with you!

sonia-I still can't believe you will be a mommy in less than 3 months, just crazy isn't it?! I am sure your scan will turn out just fine!

afm, super busy at home-feel like I am back in college-8 children's portfolios to do and teacher parent conferences thursday. Planning on basically having all kiddos portfolios done by tomorrow night if I get the last bits of observations and photos that I need tomorrow day!


----------



## Soniamillie01

How you feeling Almost? Happy 8 or so weeks x


----------



## almosthere

hehe thanks, I know-i love knowing exactly how far along I am to the day-one good benefit of IVF! I am doing well, nausea comes and goes for me, but still no throwing up which I am more than okay with! I am always hungry, especially upon waking up in the morning. Still have forehead breakouts, but only a few lbs gained, and not too much else to report for symptoms...fatigue....having to wake up to pee which stinks lol....but I would say SO far I am one of the lucky pregnant ladies with almost no symptoms....hoping that changes for my boobs-not a touch of sensitivity, itching, streching, growing, nothing! I read breast growth usually occurs between 6-8 weeks...mine are normal :/ lol wow what a symptom rant!!!! hehehe


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad to hear you're doing ok. My boobs haven't changed at all since being pregnant, I'd say if anything I've maybe gone down half a cup size. My nipples are also super sensitive and nipples are now very dark. I sometimes have burning nipples which kills but my midwife said it's the milk getting ready. 

I'm still going to say girl for you I think x


----------



## almosthere

hehe my first feeling was girl but now i am feeling boy ;) Long ways until we all find out!!!!


----------



## sunshine82

Morning :)

How's everyone?

Well, about 10dpo now and feeling a bit off haven't really had much to write about so far but nipples getting really bruised feeling now hurts to lie on them. Feeling a bit nauseas too, my oh came in to get changed after shower and I was convinced he had sprayed loads of aftershave I said how much have you sprayed and all it was was his lynx shower gel-but smelt so strong to me made me feel a bit sicky! Feel like a little cold coming on..... It could well be I'm getting a lurgi- still not that hopeful for bfp when I test Sat as could be just af symptoms! Definately a different month though not the usual - we will see!!!!! :)

Have a gd day! X


----------



## almosthere

Eeek hopefully the different symptoms = your BFP!! when do you plan on testing, or waiting until AF? Sorry if you already mentioned!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Almost :hugs: hope you are doing okay! 

I'm thinking of testing Saturday 14dpo ish or may wait till af shows or hopefully not! knowing i got my smiley on cd15 in assuming a cd16/17 ovulation if it happened!? I'm so pleased I did the digi opk- gives me a better ideal of when to test this month! Smiley lined up with strong ov pains and ewcm couldn't get a total pos opk on IC though even though meant to have been more sensitive?! I am going with the smiley though as i hear cb digi opk are good and hope you wouldn't get a false smiley! 

How are you feeling anyhow almost? 8 weeks wow! xxx


----------



## almosthere

Sunshine so exciting sat is not too far at all! And I am good just having to get out of bed a little to early to pee messing with my sleep schedule...tired....bloated....gained 6lbs already I think but I really cnt complain as my ms is not as bad and still no throwing up!


----------



## almosthere

And 9 weeks on Thursday it really has been flying by!


----------



## sunshine82

Not long at all until Saturday! :) fingers crossed!

9 weeks wow :) you will be second trimester soon! First tri seems to fly by I bet! Do you have first scan at 12 weeks? Do you think it could be twins? I remember you said your levels when you first found out! 

Xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck Sunshine!!! I have a good feeling about this month.. 

Almost - so awesome that you are feeling so great!! And at 9 weeks already, chances are you will only start feeling better. Lucky!!! Not that I can complain. I had very little nausea this time and never got sick with any of my pregnancies! And now here I am in the third trimester!! Yahoo! Did wake up this morning with some reflux..at least I think that's what it was. Pretty much just tasted like barf lol. Ew. Hoping that doesn't happen frequently from here on out!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck sunshine :flower:

I can't believe how far along all the pregnancies are now. Brilliant :D

Hubby is off this week as I decided we needed to tackle potty training with Kai. The first day was yesterday and he was ill & threw up bless him (he's never ill). He still only had one accident. Today no accidents. He's done so well bless him.

River is gaining weight really well and jumped up a centile this week. We are still exclusively breastfeeding. With Kai I only managed two weeks and then pumped and gave formula til 12 weeks, so I'm really pleased. The price of formula keeps me going lol x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad to hear all you ladies are doing well as fingers crossed for Saturday sunshine! 

On the nipple / boob talk, I got glimpse in a mirror earlier as I was changing and my nipples are SOOOO dark now!


----------



## almosthere

wow presh third tri already? where has all the time gone?!

sonia-yay for nipple changes! LOL...

And sunshine-I have no 12 week scan, but I do go in to ehar babies heartbeat. I already got my 7 week scan and heard the HB and the ONE little bean in there was well! a HB of 135 at exactly 7 weeks and measuring nicely =)


----------



## Jembug

Hello everyone, glad to read your doing well!
My holiday was lovely thankyou. Back home to normality!

Sunshine it does look very good! I had spotting on 8dpo but it was strange brown cm and i felt emotional on 10dpo~ thats the day i got my positive. It so faint that i had to buy a digital to really believe. Im really hoping for you xx
Oh and my NVQ is slow going, I missed a session as I was away but im going in on Wednesday and my boss is back the week after so im hoping to get things on the go... i want to get as much as possible before mat leave starts.
What do you do in the NHS again?

Presh I get awful reflux too, just awful! your little girl is just beautiful! how old is she again? Does she understand that she will have a sister?

My Isla told me she drew a seaside picture of 'Daddy, Isla, Demi and Mummy with a baby in her tummy' Ive not seen it yet, its at Nursery, it made my heart melt-her little way of including her baby sister to be!

Emz, glad River is doing well, cant believe how old she is!
goodluck with the potty training, eeeek! 
Well done on the breast feeding.

Glad your feeling ok Almost, im thinking a boy maybe? Are you finding out what your having? Have you announced your pregnancy to everyone yet?

Sonia, my nipples are huge, lol, well there tiny anyways but now look normal sized, ha ha.
Your nearly 30 weeks, I always thought that I was 'safe' then- as in if baby arrived it stood a good chance.
Hope your husband gets his work situation sorted soon.

Im beginning to wish I took earlier mat leave, working to 38 weeks isnt appealing anymore, ha xxx


----------



## almosthere

Hi Jem-Sorry your work is starting to wear on you-you must be exhausted carrying baby around-remind me how far along you are?! And I am going to find out at 20 weeks I think it is, can't waittt!!! And no preg. announcement until Thanksgiving eeek I just can't wait!!! At that point I will be exactly 13 weeks!

Emz-I am also glad River is doing well-I LOVE that name by the way!!!


----------



## Jembug

Im 25 weeks and 4 days :)
im just struggling keeping on top of housework, ironing and actually sitting down playing with the girls. There is jsut always something to do... been meaning to paint my toe nails and ive just nothad the chance, ha ha xx


----------



## almosthere

LOL I have been very busy too and I finally got to pain my toes and finger nails it was driving me crazy as I had no polish on them at all ahh! LOL. And wow, you are getting pretty close-so exciting! I feel so tired and am being lazy I need to start doing my prenatal yoga at least if not start walking on the treadmill or something-I think the weight I am gaining is half water and half fat-I have a fat pooch already! I would rather have a solid baby bump! LOL


----------



## sunshine82

Hi lovely ladies :)

Thanks for all your replies- roll on Sat and find out i guess!?!!! 

Will reply properly later on I'm just in work.

Quicky question did any of you mummy's/to be have any dizzy light headed spells I have been feeling quite dizzy and spacey at work this morning I work in a hospital so on my feet all the time. 12 dpo ish is this a gd sign- it's not gd in the sense of the word as I'm feeling very odd but if its a promising sign ill deal with it. I've eaten brekkie etc so sugars okay, just sipping water to see if that helps. Trying to disguise how I feel from colleagues to avoid questions lol!!!! 


Have a gd day and will post properly later to all your earlier msgs xxxx


----------



## almosthere

sounds promising the dizziness is part o my MS kind of, i feel almost hung over when I wake up, i had been doing better but it is back with a vengance this AM! ugh lol. I would say your dizziness is a very good sign!! just keep hydrated and eat some crackers


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone!

Not posted on here for ages but I'm having a relatively stress free day so far (have I just jinxed it?!) so thought I'd update while I can.

Well you all know that I've had my baby boy, and most of you will have seen pics and updates on facebook. I'll try to give a rundown of the birth, but I've probably forgotten a lot of the details! Can't believe he is 2 weeks old today, think I'd better update my ticker!

Tuesday 9th Oct - woke up at 7.30am with a dull ache and tightening feeling in my back and stomach, that lasted around 30 seconds. Didn't think too much of it as had been having period type pains and braxton hicks off and on for a few weeks. Hubby had gone to work for a couple of hours though so I thought I'd stay in bed for a bit and see if I got anymore. around 10-12 minutes later, sure enough another pain came. Started getting a little excited! Carried on all morning until hubby got back, and we were both convinced it was definitely the start of something. Had my midwife appointment at 11 for another attempt at a sweep and to book in my induction. She was able to do the sweep this time as was 2cm dilated, and although she booked in the induction she was pretty sure I wouldn't need it!

Fast forward to 10pm - contractions were approximatly 6 minutes apart, but painful as hell! I knew I was supposed to wait until they were closer together but thought I'd ring the hospital and beg to go in anyway! They said I could, so we arrived at around 10.45. Got sent up to the labour ward where I met a horrid midwife who had a look, said I was still 2cm dilated and sent me packing with some paracetamol and told me to have a bath! Said she'd probably see me on Friday!!

Took the tablets and got in the bath once we got home. Thrashing around in pain, if anyone could hear they'd think someone was trying to drown me! The tablets had no effect whatsoever and by 1.45am, I was begging the hospital to take me back. Got sent to the maternity ward where at 2am I was still 2cm dilated. Was given an injection of diamorphine to take the edge off the pain, and was told they'd check on me again at 4am. The diamorphine helped for a short while, but the pain was soon excruciating again. 4am check up I was 4 cm dilated, and finally acknowledged as being officially in labour. The new lovely midwife (who looked and sounded like Christopher Mintz-Plasse and made us both chuckle everytime she came in the room!) said she'd come back at 8am where she'd expect me to be around 6cm. It got to 6am and I started to feel lots of pressure, midwife came and I'd gone to 8-9 cm in the space of 2 hours! Cue panic as there was no room available on the labour ward! Think we eventually got up there at around 8am, I was having a massive urge to push with each contraction but was told I wasn't ready yet. Was finally given the go ahead at around 8.30, and Seth Alexander Fitzpatrick was born on 10/10/12 at 9.55am weighing 8lbs7oz. Took ages to push him out as my contractions slowed to 1 in 5 minutes, we thought at one point that I'd need intervention.

It turned out that I'd suffered a 3rd degree tear and would need surgery, so at 3pm I was given a spinal block and taken to theatre for stitching. Absolutely hated this, as it meant I couldn't really do anything for my baby until the paralysis had worn off. Spent 2 days in hospital and was finally discharged at 11.30pm on the Thursday.

Spent a lovely weekend together, and then David had to go back to work on the Monday. I must admit I felt really down that day, and shed quite a few tears. We also noticed that day that he had a couple of spots next to his umbilical cord, but we thought it looked like the clamp had been rubbing on his skin. As the midwife was coming the following morning we decided to wait and let her look at it. It worsened overnight and she suggested that we went to hospital straightaway for a doctor to check it over. He was admitted with a probable Staph infection, and stayed in until Friday lunchtime after receiving a course of intravenous antibiotics. When we were discharged we were given some for him to take orally, and thank god it all seems to have cleared up now. He has been a little grumpy since, with what seems to be an unsettled stomach and lots of milky sick. I'm hoping it's just a side effect from the antibiotics but taking him to the docs tomorrow to check it's not reflux, colic, a milk allergy etc.

Wow, sorry for such a mammoth post, you'll have probably given up reading it halfway through!! I'll catch up on all the other posts in a bit.

xxx


----------



## Jembug

And welcome to the world baby Seth! I had a little cry over your birth! Apart from your awful tear and taking ages to get inti 'labour' it's sounds perfect :)
I was throwing up in pain the first time round to be told I'd not even dilated! Hate it if that's to happen again. 
Sorry Seth was a little unwell, poor little pudding. Glad his at home with you now.
Was you scared when your DH left for work?
I remember thinking- how can my husband just leave me with this baby- too much responsibility! Ha ha. And I had worked with babies!
Cingratulations, I think he looks like you, specially that photos where you drew hair, ha. Xx

Sunshine, I think it sounds really promising. I've been suffering dizzy spells too- when you planning on testing- still Saturday? Xx


----------



## sunshine82

Arghh! I'm getting some cramping a little like af but in my right groin area? Sorta radiating top of right pelvis really hope af isn't coming :( had another dizzy spell at lunch time.

So scared to test on Saturday! :) losing a little bit of hope.

Xxx


----------



## PreshFest

how many dpo are you now sunshine?


----------



## PreshFest

ok - so I think I saw you are 12dpo? I'd go ahead and test now...but that's just me!! I got my bfp at 9dpo this time, I think...


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks presh :) yes think around 12! Part of me wants to test but too scared! Lol! Have no tests in the house! 

I do feel a bit more optimistic this cycle than other months but fit completely different reasons - not as many symptoms but more poignant odd ones if you follow! 

Soooo irritable and moody too oh has noticed my mum keeps asking if I'm okay - just feel really snappy and intolerant lol! I'm not usually like this with pmt! :) x


----------



## sunshine82

Think it may be my sacroiliac joint where the pain is x


----------



## Jembug

Oh Mannnn I so want you to test! I had period pain..go and buy a digi, it will defo show up if your preggers!!!! Xx


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> Oh Mannnn I so want you to test! I had period pain..go and buy a digi, it will defo show up if your preggers!!!! Xx

Me too!! Put yourself out of this misery already lol!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine82

Heheeeeee! Don't laugh I know it's early but Im in bed already!!!! - soooo tired and lethargic and have been for days! I will buy a digi Saturday! Being good until then or trying too lol! Hope witchy leaves me alone!!!! Pls Nvq going okay Jem! I have just been signed as complete thank goodness took 18 months! I work in X-ray dept as a assistant! :) xxx


----------



## Elz

Congrats Maz on the birth of baby Seth! I bet he's absolutely gorgeous!!
And sunshine - TEST!!! lol
x


----------



## sunshine82

mazndave said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Not posted on here for ages but I'm having a relatively stress free day so far (have I just jinxed it?!) so thought I'd update while I can.
> 
> Well you all know that I've had my baby boy, and most of you will have seen pics and updates on facebook. I'll try to give a rundown of the birth, but I've probably forgotten a lot of the details! Can't believe he is 2 weeks old today, think I'd better update my ticker!
> 
> Tuesday 9th Oct - woke up at 7.30am with a dull ache and tightening feeling in my back and stomach, that lasted around 30 seconds. Didn't think too much of it as had been having period type pains and braxton hicks off and on for a few weeks. Hubby had gone to work for a couple of hours though so I thought I'd stay in bed for a bit and see if I got anymore. around 10-12 minutes later, sure enough another pain came. Started getting a little excited! Carried on all morning until hubby got back, and we were both convinced it was definitely the start of something. Had my midwife appointment at 11 for another attempt at a sweep and to book in my induction. She was able to do the sweep this time as was 2cm dilated, and although she booked in the induction she was pretty sure I wouldn't need it!
> 
> Fast forward to 10pm - contractions were approximatly 6 minutes apart, but painful as hell! I knew I was supposed to wait until they were closer together but thought I'd ring the hospital and beg to go in anyway! They said I could, so we arrived at around 10.45. Got sent up to the labour ward where I met a horrid midwife who had a look, said I was still 2cm dilated and sent me packing with some paracetamol and told me to have a bath! Said she'd probably see me on Friday!!
> 
> Took the tablets and got in the bath once we got home. Thrashing around in pain, if anyone could hear they'd think someone was trying to drown me! The tablets had no effect whatsoever and by 1.45am, I was begging the hospital to take me back. Got sent to the maternity ward where at 2am I was still 2cm dilated. Was given an injection of diamorphine to take the edge off the pain, and was told they'd check on me again at 4am. The diamorphine helped for a short while, but the pain was soon excruciating again. 4am check up I was 4 cm dilated, and finally acknowledged as being officially in labour. The new lovely midwife (who looked and sounded like Christopher Mintz-Plasse and made us both chuckle everytime she came in the room!) said she'd come back at 8am where she'd expect me to be around 6cm. It got to 6am and I started to feel lots of pressure, midwife came and I'd gone to 8-9 cm in the space of 2 hours! Cue panic as there was no room available on the labour ward! Think we eventually got up there at around 8am, I was having a massive urge to push with each contraction but was told I wasn't ready yet. Was finally given the go ahead at around 8.30, and Seth Alexander Fitzpatrick was born on 10/10/12 at 9.55am weighing 8lbs7oz. Took ages to push him out as my contractions slowed to 1 in 5 minutes, we thought at one point that I'd need intervention.
> 
> It turned out that I'd suffered a 3rd degree tear and would need surgery, so at 3pm I was given a spinal block and taken to theatre for stitching. Absolutely hated this, as it meant I couldn't really do anything for my baby until the paralysis had worn off. Spent 2 days in hospital and was finally discharged at 11.30pm on the Thursday.
> 
> Spent a lovely weekend together, and then David had to go back to work on the Monday. I must admit I felt really down that day, and shed quite a few tears. We also noticed that day that he had a couple of spots next to his umbilical cord, but we thought it looked like the clamp had been rubbing on his skin. As the midwife was coming the following morning we decided to wait and let her look at it. It worsened overnight and she suggested that we went to hospital straightaway for a doctor to check it over. He was admitted with a probable Staph infection, and stayed in until Friday lunchtime after receiving a course of intravenous antibiotics. When we were discharged we were given some for him to take orally, and thank god it all seems to have cleared up now. He has been a little grumpy since, with what seems to be an unsettled stomach and lots of milky sick. I'm hoping it's just a side effect from the antibiotics but taking him to the docs tomorrow to check it's not reflux, colic, a milk allergy etc.
> 
> Wow, sorry for such a mammoth post, you'll have probably given up reading it halfway through!! I'll catch up on all the other posts in a bit.
> 
> xxx

Congratulations on the birth of little Seth! :hugs: x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Jem - you made me laugh with your nipple comment! Mine were huge to start and are still huge! Hubby says they're like burgers :rofl:
Hubby is still off from work, has a few interviews lined up so hopefully something will come good, he is thinking about going back Monday but I said I think should call his boss and ask him to meet for a coffee before hand so that they can sort things out otherwise the tension is always going to be there, underlying until the next time. Some things need to be said, on both parts and I think that needs to happen to get them back ok track. We could cope financially for a few more weeks but I think hubby is really hating being off, especially as I leave work in 6 (!!!!!!) weeks.

Sunshine - sounds positive! Fmu sat? Hope so so we can be updated first thing, obviously if you get a chance :)

Maz - Congrats again on the arrival of Seth, I loved your picture on Facebook where you added hair to his pic :) thank you for sharing your birth story with us too.

Hi to all the other ladies, sorry if I've missed anything.

Afm, 30 weeks today! Wow where has that time gone! Crazy isn't it! I have midwife on Friday so will hopefully know if he has turned or not, don't think he had though, then scan on fri 9 November x


----------



## almosthere

I suppose I will add to the peer pressure here...can't resist...sunshine....TEST!!!! LOL better hear about your hpt results tomorrow!!! LOL

happy 30 weeks sonia-sooooo close omgsh!!!!!! =)

yay for seth being welcomed to the world =)


----------



## sunshine82

Heheeee! ive woken up again feeling full of cold - slight sore throat, really stuffy nose- blueurghh! Bbs seem less sore Hmmm?!? I know I know I need to test, lol! Just rather keep hopes alive a little longer as I'm not feeling so positive it will be ahem positive anymore! 

I second -Happy 30wks Sonia! Waahhh exciting!

How is everyone xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm saying wait till Saturday to test, a few more days wont hurt, we can wait x


----------



## sunshine82

That's what im still planning I think Sat testing! So scared though!!!! Arghh!!!


Every little cramp I get I'm convinced is the start of af! Af I think should be due tomorrow if I treat my ov day as day after i got the smiley! :) so good not to have to guess dates def using cb digi opk next time too!

Xxx


----------



## Jembug

I never had sore boobs at this point so dont worry if your soreness has gone. Seriously excite for you!!

Happy 30weeks Sonia 

Elz, how you doing xx


----------



## Jembug

I've just come off my last night shift till Sunday and I'm the hungriest lady in the worked! Currently tucking into marmite and toast! Along with major heartburn! X


----------



## almosthere

sorry for the heartburn jem no fun!!

afm 9 weeks topday yippee!! and woke up with a cold sore-ick!!! Of course the day I have my parent student confrences this pops up right on time (must be from all my stress from work!!!)


----------



## sunshine82

Well this is a tmi post I have ever write in so so sorry!

Just been to have tea with my family and tesco is in the complex so thought i would go in and pick up a test for Saturday - got excruciating tummy cramps- not uterine but stomach cramps and needed the loo so urgently I had to drop my basket and run for th car and get home- luckily only live 2 mins drive but oh my! 

So still have no test - really sore stomach and bbs killing me again, have had some tingles in uterus area today, and few off twinges. 

I have to go get test tomorrow now an hopefully get to the till!!!! Oh my!!!


Hope you are all doing well!!!! X


----------



## Jembug

Eeeeeeeek!!!! Hope your feeling better! Xx


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Jem - yes feeling better now - destined not to pick up that test tonight and they had CB digis on special offer lol! Xx


----------



## almosthere

i am so excited to see your bfp....soo close to saturday


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I don't think I can wait until Saturday sunshine!!!!


----------



## sunshine82

Well day of af being due has arrived and no sign so far! :)

Uhhhh I woke up 5.30am this morning felt really warm in the night - woke up cheeks on fire so had a Luke warm bath. Headachy and sore bbs again and feeling really sicky! And a gush if white cm and still even at work now have odd pains in uterus - feels a little like a bruise) or light squeezing) so sorry too too tmi!) forced some tea and toast down this am but really could have left it and crawled back into bed rather than go to work- so pleased its the weekend tomorrow!
Make up has done wonders for me this morning as I looked rough!!!! Lol!!!

I've decided either af is coming, I'm sick or this could really be it.

Been so different this month only really last few days have I been feeling symptoms really! So different than other months where I've symptom assessed from 1dpo! 

Oh going to go get me a digi test today all ready for tomorrow seeing as I didn't pick one up last night!

Thanks for letting me rant on ladies I hope you are all okay! Xxx


----------



## Jembug

So you buying a test in your lunch break then??
What does your husband have to say about all this? 
I can't wait for Tomoz..... Please test tonight for my sanity!

My heartburn or acid reflux- whatever or is is major! I've just vomited because of the pain/feeling it gives me :( 
Not sure I can do 14 weeks of this? Got to phone my doctor at 12 to see if he can prescribe something extra strong. Rennie and gaviscon is not touching the sides now!
Hope your all doing doing good.

Oh and to top it off my 12 year old car cost £1400 whilst I was on holiday and whilst driving last night the breaks are crunching! Even though they were done in July.... So not sure what's going on but either way we couldnt go to the farm with Isla's school this morning :(
Got Shauns car this afternoon, just so annoyed with cars, we got all the girls Xmas presents already so got zero spare cash to sort car out if it's major?

And breath, just not a good day :( xxx


----------



## sunshine82

Prob going with fmu tomorrow I expect! Eeeek!
Oh is being so supportive when I felt sick this morning he said have toast he has been waiting on me this week as I felt so tired he is really good. He knows I've been really irritable and he is quite positive about this cycle too he knows I've stressed out about it other months! We're both so excited for tomorrow but being cautious as it might not be bfp!

So sorry to hear your in pain with the heartburn oh that hurts like hell - is there anything your midwife or doc can suggest to help?
What is it with cars this month too. Hope it gets sorted makes you realise how much we need cars when they go wrong. Bless you. Can you take some time off?

Xxx


----------



## almosthere

I am SO excited for tomorrow for you sunshine!!

and jem is this pregnancy heartburn/acid reflux? so sorry no fun! Hope it subsides


----------



## Jembug

Doctor won't prescribe me anything, wants to see to check my urine and blood pressure. I'm grateful that I can get seen and there checking me out but um those things are fine, it's just heartburn/acid reflux- only need something stronger of they can? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hue heartburn! But luckily Rennie's are working for me! Sorry it's rough for you Jem :(

Sunshine - can't wait for tkmorrow! What time do you get up? May have to set my alarm :rofl:

Afm had 30 week midwife appointment today and measuring 32 weeks so will see what happens at scan in two weeks x


----------



## sunshine82

Heheeee Sonia! Yes so ready to find out but in a way I just don't want to in too scared! (Buries head in sand)

In in Chiquitos with my lovely oh we are off to the cinema after :)
Feel so blueurghh though cheeks burning, keep getting this waves of nausea until my food arrived, like said before I'm either sick or due a bfp! 

How are you feeling ?

Xxx


----------



## Jembug

I've set my alarm, the first thing I will think about is you peeing on that stick! Ha ha, goodluck for the morning and enjoy your evening. Not been to the cinema for ages.

Ooh can't wait to see how much your little weighs at your next scan Sonia.
I go to my midwife in two weeks, I've no idea if my bump is big or small? With my other two girls I ended up measuring four weeks behind and the Girlies were average size.

I'm really fancying an Indian take away.... Been eating bland food in the hope I will have no heartburn, but as it's not working I may well eat a curry and still suffer, ha xx


----------



## Jembug

What does everyone's OH say about baby and bump- Shauns says I'm always on here. It's so addictive and obviously we all have lots in common. Men just dont get it! X


----------



## sunshine82

Mine too Jem!!!! Totally agree about it being adictive- love 'talking' to you all though girls your the best support! :) x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine actually thinks it's good we all chat as he says we can share things we are experiencing and help each other out.

Me too Gem, I am worried he'll be massive :( midwife said today if I'm measuring two weeks ahead not likely to make it to due date and also his tummy measurements could have been ahead by the same period and therefore actually normal. 

I am ok but really struggling tonight. Doesn't help that I've been out for dinner with the girls and eaten SOOOOO much, more than I probably have at any other point since falling pregnant! I am now laying on the floor, half naked as I can breathe down here :rofl:

Jem - I get the heartburn regardless so just go with it now but know it's not nice x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ha, every night Gary asks sarcastically in a stupid voice 'what's happening on baby and bump?' Lol cheeky git.

Good luck tomorrow Sunshine x


----------



## almosthere

haha, my dh thinks i am addicted and need to lay off-think I might be on it more than FB!


----------



## almosthere

you are totally preggo sunshine, GL testing tomorrow, ahhh!!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

It's 4.17am here. I'm sure this constitutes FMU sunshine! :D


----------



## sunshine82

Hi girls well its 5:55am couldn't hold anymore. 'not pregnant' ob digi and two ic BFN :-( 
gutted done two to make sure. Oh well never mind!

Thanks for all your support you gave girls x

Ps just worked out af due today not yesterday so I'm 14dpo ish I know it's prob game over for this month but going to try again tomorrow and use up IC's. late bfp aren't unheard of right???? Lol- clutching at straws!! 

Xxx


----------



## Elz

Sunshine, you're not out until AF shows so don't lose hope yet!!

Jem, I'm good thanks, just taking things easy at the moment. I'm on CD14 of cycle #15. I had a feeling when this thread started that I'd be the last to get my BFP! I just didn't think it would take this long....Ah well, good things come to those who wait, right?! I just hope I don't have to wait much longer.

Hope all you lovely ladies are well! :)


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you Elz :)

Good luck to you this cycle my lovely, I'm right here waiting with you.
I had the exact same feeling that I would be the last bfp too and I'm prob still going to be- wishing you loads of baby dust for this tww:hugs:

It's hard going isn't it?!

I'm trying to keep positive but think 14dpo I'd get a pos if I was- wth is with the symptoms though- cant all be in my head! Lol!
I got smiley on Thurs 11th they say ov anytime in next 48hrs then don't they? We bd thur, fri and sat- I suppose if ovd sat night then could have a teeny chance but I doubt it? Any hope?!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

There is still hope especially as AF hasn't arrived :hugs:


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Sonia! X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sunshine, you're definitely not out yet. Don't give up x

Elz, I hope you are ok and I'm really hoping you get your BFP soon x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem - are you going to have the whoopin cough jab? When I went to midwife yesterday she sprang it on me, I said I wanted more info about risks etc of not having it / having it and we went through them and I decided to have it. Have to say my arm is now killing, it wasn't a normal injection in the arm it was one of those punch the needle in the muscle :( :hugs: needed x


----------



## shradha

Sunshine- as long as AF hasn't shown her face....you still have hope....I have my fingers crossed.....:thumbup: don't stress out....


----------



## Jembug

Sunshine and Elz don't give up, af is still not here! I didn't a bfp until my Af was six days late in my first pregnancy, although I didn't know what cycle day I was- the doctor said I was nearly six weeks pregnant at that point! So there is still hope.
Thinking about you both and you ladies will have babies, promise you xxx

I got a leaflet from my docs about it after my flu jab... I'm going to have it at 28 weeks it's highly recommended! And Demi had a terrible cough at four weeks and was hospitalized with it and that was frightening enough let alone the possibility of whopping cough!

Sending lots of love to you lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## Elz

Thanks for the support girls, means a lot! :)


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you Jem xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I've not had the flu jab, just the whooping cough one x


----------



## almosthere

Elz-I cannot remember, did you or dh gets tests done yet?

And sunshine so sorry-hoping this is still if for you though!!

Just woke up from a nap, I was shattered after waking up early-the nap was oh so nice =) lol


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks almost :hugs:

Bfn fmu this morning apprx 15dpo. Bbs sorer than ever though! I reckon af right around the corner! I did order a cb fertility monitor yesterday - so expensive but hopefully worth it- I loved opk'ing this cycle it's reassuring! 
If this isn't our month I hope af stays away for three more days as that means we have a chance next cycle as oh leaves this weds and come bk on 15th Nov.
But it would also mean 35 day cycle too which is gd for me and classed as 'normal' lol!
I'm torn between wanting af now as that means smiley opk was true and a lovely cycle length and wanting it to hold off a few more days to try next month! Iyswim!

How is everyone! Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## Jembug

Oh thats so annoying and frustrating.... I have 35 day cycles too and I ovulate on around day 20... And I did the deed on day 19(twice) and I didn't get my positive until late day 20/21.... And thats how I got pregnant this time. Hope that helps a little if your cycles are simular to mine?
Xxxx


----------



## almosthere

Bump!! ---hope all are doing well!!! Who is due next?!!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

is it jem, sonia, presh?! sorry if I missed anyone I swear I already have pregnancy brain omgsh! LOL


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Jem! Yeah it's hard to juggle cycles and offshore patterns!
Me and oh had a lovely chat and he wants me to stress less which is understandable - ttc has sort of taken over a bit recently!
So we have decided to take the more relaxed approach and it happens when it happens and can't control ovulating when oh offshore so to just enjoy those months for what they are.
I feel fine I just feel positive for our next try whether it lines up for next cycle we yet to know!

I second what almost asked who is due next all quite close eh :)

We just been out to Toby for Sunday carvery feel stuffed now! Ate waayy too much lol! Relaxing with oh on sofa in front tv this avvy now!

Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## almosthere

glad to hear you are going to take more of a relaxed approach-DH and I also got to the point where TTC took over our lives-way too early in the process too I would say, because of opks, and my emotions every time I saw a bfn!


----------



## Soniamillie01

It's hard for it not to take over sometimes but a relaxed approach may help.

I think I may be due next? Me and presh are quite close together I think and Jem is about 24 weeks so end jan / beg feb I guess. I have 9 weeks left although midwife measured me at 32 weeks so we shall see x


----------



## Jembug

Nearly Sonia, I think there is three weeks between me and Presh? So I'm 26 weeks yesterday... So the order was right :)

I washed the washing with a nappy today! 
And just got in from a walk with the girls and Isla had dog pooh on her wellies and so it all managed to get on my leg :(
To top it off I'm working a night shift tonight, boo hoo! But I'm only doing tonight and Tomoz and then NVQ weds, so one night less.

Glad your feeling a bit better sunshine xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh no Jem that doesn't sound nice, and top off with a night shift :(

It is all getting very close now and this 'you're going to be early' feeling is really growing in intensity! Scary!

DH is a little better than he had been as decided to quit his job. Yes it's not ideal but I couldn't see him continue there and be treating like he was. He is still signed off and is going to go in on Monday and hand his notice in, get his tools etc. he had an interview last week, just a driving job but they offered it to him on the spot so has just got to pass a driving assessment Tuesday and hopefully he'll then get it all confirmed.


----------



## almosthere

I am sure your husband will pass sonia-very exciting he got the job on the spot-congrats! I understand it must be a bit nerve wracking having less time than planned! But if he is ready to come then he will come!!! =)

So exciting that you sonia, jem and presh are so close to meeting your lo's! I am so excited for you all and to see photos! I am going to try to enjoy pregnancy as much as possible since it is moving along so fast for me already. By the time you are all holding your lo's I will be 5 months along already yippee!!!


----------



## Jembug

I'm sure your husband will pass Sonia, fingers crossed.

How is Presh, she's been a bit quiet lately.

Almost it doesn't slow down, do enjoy.

Sunshine hope your ok and Elz any news?

I'm feeling really emotional and a bit stressed the past day... Feel like everything is getting on top of me and everyday is ground hog day! Never felt like so it must be pregnancy hormones? Must add apart from my stupid car I've no worries and my family life is perfect... Just feel a bit depressed, if that's the right word? 
Anyways, just about to come off a night shift and sleeping all day whilst the Girlies go to there Nanna's. 
Have a fab day everyone xxx


----------



## almosthere

sorry you are feeling a bit depressed-hope you start to cheer up soon-I think your right in that it can be the pregnancy hormones if nothing else is triggering these feelings your having.

woke up feeling a bit icky, like yesterday, hoping to feel better soon-I think the rest of my first tri is going to be the worst MS yet....almost 10 weeks though, yipee!!


----------



## miss malteser

For some reason I haven´t been receiving updates so thougt nobody had posted on here for a while! Glad to see all the pregnant ladies are doing well. Not long to go for some of you now!!

Sunshine, sorry that this wasn´t your month but I´m sure it will come soon. You´re now another month closer to getting your BFP!!

As you know I had a pretty difficult labour (resulting in my hysteroscopy this morning) and Emma has some pretty serious health problems so having a baby hasn´t been the most positive experience for me (although just having Emma more than compensates for any problems we may have - I didn´t realise it was possible to love someone so much) but can you believe I already feel broody!!! I miss being pregnant!! Don´t worry, I´m not planning on doing anything about it for a couple of years at least!


----------



## Jembug

Hi miss malteaser, hope your ok. 
How is Emma doing? Any life long effects?
That's why I've had my girls all close together because I felt very broody straight after! 
But I defo feel complete with this baby, although I'm sure I will always feel a bit envious of pregnant mummies? 
Hope your all ok.
I slept an amazing 12 hours last night ( came off a night shift and stayed awake all day) so my body must have needed it :) xx


----------



## miss malteser

12 hours!! At the moment I can only dream about sleeping more than 6! Although I´m not surprised after being awake for 24 hours, pregnant and having 2 kids to look after!

Emma has deteriorated a little more. There are no physical affects that we can see but the doctors have seen on one of her recent scans that one of her problems has worsened but it is completely normal and expected. It´s still really difficult to hear though even though we know that its going to happen. They told us this morning that she now needs medication too.

Regarding life long effects, well if everything goes well with the op she will have a normal life but will never be able to do sports, anything strenuous (sp?), etc, and we´ve been told that she will always be a "fragile" person. The doctors don´t really know how it will affect her life expectancy either. I can´t and don´t want to imagine how it will affect her long-term if the op doesn´t go well.


----------



## almosthere

oh miss mal. I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through-you sound very strong-it takes special mommies and daddies to take care of children with needs-my sister had cancer and still lives with my family they are such wonderful caregivers! She is 34 in November!!! I hope to hear only good news about little sweet Emma!

Jem and mal-I bet I will be super broody by at least 6 months heehehe. I do not plan on going back on the bcp-especially since dh has his genetic defect making it almost impossible to get pregnant naturally-so why spend the money on birth control right? Jsut to think of all the money wasted all 7 years with him!! hehe oh well, better safe than sorry! I would love a natural surprise my second time around!!!

Hope all are well =)


----------



## miss malteser

Almost, you just made me cry!! I guess you don't realise how strong you are until you're forced to find out. Having a sick child, having hospital appointments every week, having a hysteroscopy without anaesthetic and it causing an allergic reaction that makes you have to visit the doctors at 2 am like I did last night, definitely does that!!


----------



## miss malteser

Happy 10 weeks!


----------



## almosthere

thank you and I really did not mean to make you cry-but it is so true-you are such a strong mama and should be so proud!!!! I am sure emma will live a wonderful life in her near and later future =) 

I can't believe how fast my pregnancy is moving along for me-I guess time moves faster when pregnant than when ttc!! =)


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> I'm sure your husband will pass Sonia, fingers crossed.
> 
> How is Presh, she's been a bit quiet lately.
> 
> Almost it doesn't slow down, do enjoy.
> 
> Sunshine hope your ok and Elz any news?
> 
> I'm feeling really emotional and a bit stressed the past day... Feel like everything is getting on top of me and everyday is ground hog day! Never felt like so it must be pregnancy hormones? Must add apart from my stupid car I've no worries and my family life is perfect... Just feel a bit depressed, if that's the right word?
> Anyways, just about to come off a night shift and sleeping all day whilst the Girlies go to there Nanna's.
> Have a fab day everyone xxx

Hey! I've been very busy lately with school and work. I'm off this week to take care of stuff around the house and get ready for baby so I haven't been online much. But things are going well! My iron levels are finally rising and I was measuring right on at my appt last week! Can't believe I'm almost 30 weeks already. So close but so far away still! Oh well. More time to practice my hypnobirthing stuff I guess!

Glad to hear all the pregnancies are going so well! Almost time to tell your family,Almost!! Eeeeeeeee!!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks presh I am so excited to blab it out soon finally! Just 3 more weeks! Since some of you are on fb with me please do not mention my pregnancy until I announce it on fb as dh and I will not be telling friends until black Friday and his family until late december so no chatter until january for fb probably :) lol 
thanks!

And wow presh almost 30 weeks you are so close! Is nursery done yet???! I am going to do an elephant theme with chocolate brown and aqua and white I think :)


----------



## PreshFest

Nursery is sooo not done yet. That is primarily what I stayed home this week to work on. I got it painted for the most part, just the baseboards and crown moulding need to be painted now, but I need hubbys help on that one and he has no time. Im also in the process of painting an armoire and shelf for her room, but so far its taken 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint and still needs one more! So annoying! But I guess I've made some progress at least. I don't have a theme for my girls rooms, just nice colors and sophisticated. I'll post pics when I'm done..whenever that will be!!! I have more time off around the holidays, so I'm guessing thats when I'll finish it. Talk about cutting it close. Ugh.


----------



## almosthere

haha you will finish it on time!! and wow that is a lot of coats-painting is hard work-especially with you so far along I am sure-can't wait to see the finish result!!


----------



## Elz

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been online much lately! I'm on CD21 now. No idea if/when I ovulated(!!) and only 7 more days to find out if I get a BFP or on to cycle 16!! I haven't been to the doctors for any tests yet. I think I'll try and stick it out until the new year and if I still don't get a BFP then I'll go and see someone. Keeping positive though!
Hope you lovely ladies are well :)


----------



## almosthere

Best of luck elz!


----------



## PreshFest

Well. Baby's room is basically done just need the curtains! The room is so small and doesn't have a closet so it's very cramped. But still looks purdy! I'll post pics when it's officially done!

I hope you all are well! I can't believe it's November. I will officially have a baby here in less than 12 weeks!!!


----------



## almosthere

Yay can't wait for nursery pics presh how has this pregnancy been for you? Are you feeling well? And so exciting baby will be in your arms soon yay!


----------



## PreshFest

This pregnancy has actually been pretty rough for me. I seem to have the anemia under control for now, so I've had a bit more energy lately, but normally I'm dead tired all the time. And I have a 2.5 year old, so I can't just go to sleep whenever I want! And it seems that my body has been ready to give birth for a few months already. Supposed to be common with 2nd pregnancies I guess, but my pelvis is totally flexible which is SO painful!! Great for when I go into labor, but that's still over 2 months away!! I've also been pregnant for 12 of the last 16 months, so I'm kind of over it lol. I'm just ready to feel good again. Anywho!! Here is a photo of baby's room.....
 



Attached Files:







ZRoom.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sunshine82

Good luck Elz! Lots of babydust being sent your way! Im in same boat waiting till new year then docs!

I'm still about ladies just having some time out.

Hope you are all okay lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## almosthere

very nice nursery presh-i love the wings! sorry to hear it has been tough-I can't even imagine going through a pregnancy let a lone a tough one with another child to care for! But I want 3 kids, so I better prepare myself!!! hahaha. Hope you feel better-it must feel weird when your body is saying lets have this baby when it is way too early!


----------



## miss malteser

Love the nursery Presh. Gorgeous colour x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Lovely nursery Presh. Sorry to hear you're feeling like that, hope you start to feel better soon.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Afm, had my first ante natal class yesterday which DH came. He found it really interesting which I think surprised him. We did stages of labour, what to look out for, support from father, when to go to hospital, pain relief options and physiology of labour. Next week is what are the options if things don't go to plan and third week is how to care for your baby.

Have a scan friday morning at 32 weeks so should know if baby has moved. Let's hope so!


----------



## Jembug

Hi lovelies, glad to see your ok.
Love the nursery Presh! Hope your feeling better now, I really need to get my blood test done coz I'm sure I'm very anemic too. I've got midwife next week so I'm looking forward to that, wonder if I'm big/small?

Sonia, bet you can't wait to see your little man again, wonder what he weighs? I guess you will know which way your heading- early birth, etc.

Hey Almost, how you doing? Your pregnancy is going quick!! How your feeling?

Elz and sunshine, glad your ok, fingers and toes crossed for this month.

Hope all the beautiful babies are well and thriving xx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks jem I am doing good weighing in tomorrow for 11 weeks I've been too afraid to anytime sooner lol.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes can't wait, should know more then you say about size, weight and being early, position etc. hope you're ok x


----------



## almosthere

GL at yuor scan friday sonia!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies.

YAH good news, DH has a new job! He went for an interview today for a job that he wasn't really interested in but really liked the company. They then called 15 mins afterwards and offered him a better job as night shift manager, starts tomorrow :)


----------



## almosthere

oh wow congrats to your DH sonia wonderful news!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

have any of you ladies who are pregnant used stool softener? I had severe shooting pains and cramping and gas for 20 mins in a row, called my nurse, and she told me to take stool softner-but then the pharmacist said there have been no studies on pregnant woman taking it and to prob not take it often....so now I am worried if I should bother taking it or not :/


----------



## shradha

Almost- you must try and have lots of water. I was advices by my doctor to increase my intake of water to avoid constipation. If you already are suffering from it you can have milk of magnesia.

Sonia- all the best for scan and congratulations to your dh on getting a new job.

Presh- hope you are feeling better. Loved the nursery. 

Jembug- how are you?


----------



## iow_bird

lactulose is safe in pregnancy. xx


----------



## Jembug

Well done Sonia on your husband, no more stress now :) have a lovely scan, can't wait to hear how much he roughly weighs.

Almost I've tried all sort apart from lactose- which I've heard it good? Nothing work for me and so I have piles- ha ha, maybe I will try lactose too.

Hi shradha, I'm good on the pregnancy front just a bit of heartburn.

Low bird how are you?

I'm pure stressed, had no car for over two weeks and I find out today if it can be repaired? So that means a new car and being major tight whilst on maternity leave and if we have to get new car it means I can't save for this business plan I was hoping to do with my step mum in September. Grrrrrrr, just feel we are a decent family who work hard to have what we got and everything seems to be in our way. I'm never like this always see the happy side if life but um struggling at the mo.
I'm grateful I have my health and our family are all well..... 
Anyways, hope your all have a fab day xx


----------



## almosthere

thanks for all the advice ladies-have steered away from the cvs brand stool softner I bought for now-think pooing once a morning is good enough, no? That is what I have been doing hmmm

sorry to hear things will be tight with baby jem-I just found out some icky news-since I got denied disability at my new job, no 6 months partial paid mat leave for me-so I will be out of pay for 4 months =( Why in the world is mat leave not separate for disability?! I am going to call and ask why I was denied if I ever find the numberrr!! MY boss did say I could skip out on my other two vacations and get paid in may/June for 2 weeks (whenever I am out of work...) But weeks off at the very end of my pregnancy could be nice!


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> have any of you ladies who are pregnant used stool softener? I had severe shooting pains and cramping and gas for 20 mins in a row, called my nurse, and she told me to take stool softner-but then the pharmacist said there have been no studies on pregnant woman taking it and to prob not take it often....so now I am worried if I should bother taking it or not :/

Stool softeners are safe. Your body doesn't absorb them, they just lubricate your digestive system or whatever. So you can take them. BUT. If you continue having issues with this, up your fiber intake so you can avoid taking the softeners, just to be safe. I had MAJOR issues with it early on in this pregnancy. So I started eating FiberOne cereal and some high-fiber fruit for breakfast and I haven't had to take a softener since! Isn't pregnancy wonderful?!?! lmao


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Jem - sorry to hear about your car, hope it gets sorted.

Had growth scan and all is ok. Measuring in schedule now, he just seemed to have a growth spurt in the middle as opposed to now. He has long legs like his daddy, lots of hair and is weighing in at 5lb, had gained 2lb since last scan which they said is normal, 1/2 a pound a week. Have been discharged from consultant so no more scans :( but no more consultant :) x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Here he is xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jembug

Your photos are amazing!
Glad all is well.... Isla was 6lb at 36 weeks and was 6 days over her due date but still only weighed 6lb 12oz at birth.... So who knows?
How can they tell he has hair??? That's amazing! My two were born a loads, so I'm expecting this one will too?

As for car.... Broken forever! So I'm having a glass of red wine to make me happy.
What's everyone up to this weekend? Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh no, sorry to hear about the car.

She showed us on the screen. Fluff around the head - she said it was hair. Was amazing. 
Xx


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks for sharing the lovely pic Sonia- awwww amazing, pleased everything went well- cant believe your ticker just over 50 days left! :)

Jem- im so sorry you are having a tough time- grrr at cars they are so expensive when they go wrong- hope it all works out okay for you and gets sorted soon. :hugs:

Almost- how are you doing- sorry to hear about maternity pay hope they can sort that for you my dear, its hard going when no mat pay. Hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Elz- how are you doing? 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM, cd4 had a shorter cycle this month af arrived cd40 (beats last two which have been 45 days plus!) so my cd 15 smiley didnt seem to be right on my digi opk- prob geared up to ov but didnt with all the stress of car written off etc! Hopefully though i can get my cycles shorter and more regular they are getting better!
Anyway its a fresh cycle now and new start! I have started my cbfm s hope that helps! not going to over think anything this month if it happens it happens because i have had enough! lol! maybe the change in attitude to whatever will help me instead of me being so precise and analytical! well see lol! 

My mum rang the other morning so happy she was saying she had just had the most wonderful dream - she said we were all at the hospital and i had just given birth to a lovely baby boy with blond hair- she said it was so realistic and how happy me, oh and all the family were- brought a tear to my eye- would love to make that one come true- but like i said above i have to stop trying so hard and it may sort my cycles out and happen if i stop the stress! I didnt realise it could be ttc and stressing that is the thing thats messing up my cycles- sorta catch 22! but i promise to be good this month! :rofl:

Catch up soon! 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## iow_bird

Hi 
Jem: I'm all good thanks, baby misbehaving a little as I'm getting heaps of braxton hicks type contractions. MW said I am at risk of preterm labour if they don't stop, so I've taken next week off work as holiday leave and hoping the rest will settle everything down. Really worried about how I'm going to cope with 2 kids, and have to keep reminding myself that once baby is here I won't be preggy anymore, so it will be easier than I imagine at the moment!

I do read here a lot, but don't post much, sorry! I can't wait to see a few more bubbas arriving soon! Then it'll be my turn again yay!

xx


----------



## almosthere

Presh-a coworker suggested fiber one bars-I shall buy some tomorrow!! 

Purchased super cute maternity pants size 26*-does anyone know what size that is 0, 1, 2? I am assuming a 1 or 2? No idea!! LOL Got them from the Gap-skinny jeans, too long as I am super short, so will wear only with boots until I announcei n a couple weeks to my mom, then she can hem them for me asap hopefully!! LOL

Jem-sorry to hear about your car! =(

Sonia-he is beautiful!!!

Sorry if I missed anyone, super tired-so off to brush my teeth and SLEEP! =)


----------



## Jembug

Low bird your be fine... But then I'm scared about having my third too... School runs, tea, work. Think I will be a mess for s while :)
Take it easy, bh must be scary! I've never had them and don't want them!

Going car shopping today... Still so mad about my car! To cut the long story short I've been driving about in my car since June with faulty breaks... Yet the bloke has happily took £2000 off us to fix it and he hasn't! Thank goodness i didn't crash!
Hope you all have s good day xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thank goodness you didn't Jem. That is awful, can you go back to him with a report from another garage saying they are faulty? Hope you find something.

I am starting to get very anxious and nervous now. A lady on another thread mentioned baby would be 9lb at full time - ouch! I knew he was going to be big but freaking about shoulder getting stuck, forceps etc :(


----------



## almosthere

Good luck car shopping today Jem!

Sonia-try not to worry-so many babies are being born at 9lbs!! MY SIL's son was 9lbs, myb even a bit over, and she had a safe natural birth!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I love reading how you're all getting on. So lovely. And I'm so jealous. I want to be pregnant again. We've decided we probably won't have any more children. That makes me so sad. And look how big my 'baby' is now :cry:

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u279/rudeygal22/6487EB29-4D8A-4797-89B5-4D1B61536AF0-1316-000001A88968CDDB.jpg

I so need another one lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh so GORGEOUS X


----------



## almosthere

So cute! Why no more? Is it right that you have 2? Sounds like you want another but he does not? I worry that will happen w me I think I want 3 dh says 2 so I hope one of us changes our minds! Lol


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

almosthere said:


> So cute! Why no more? Is it right that you have 2? Sounds like you want another but he does not? I worry that will happen w me I think I want 3 dh says 2 so I hope one of us changes our minds! Lol

LOL He wanted one more when I was 8 months pregnant. Then when she was born he changed his mind :cry: I wanted at least one more but right now we are comfortable with money and our house, plus my teacher training is on hold for now so I can be with the children. So practically it would be silly to have anymore. We can give the children everything right now but with anymore that would not be possible right now.

Sooooooooooo he has his sensible head on but my hormones are playing havoc :growlmad: I can't get my head around the fact that I won't ever carry another baby in my tummy :nope: If I really really pushed him though he would agree to another, but I would never do that x


----------



## iow_bird

Emz: River is BEAUTIFUL!! What a gorgeous little girl! And that dress is so cute! Where is it from??? 

I've always wanted 3 kids, and now me and Ben have decided no more after this one, which makes me a bit sad. But I hate being pregnant!! We're going to go on the mirena after this bubba arrives, and then reassess when this little one is starting school. So we'd have a big gap between this one and no3 (if there is one) 

Hope you guys don't mind me popping in and out of this thread. I've bopped in and out since it first started, but got really fed up with problems we were having with being able to start TTC so I ran away from BnB for a while.

xxx


----------



## almosthere

no worries it is nice to have you back bird!!!

emz-it is still early days-you never know .... dh may change his mind on his own! I have so many IVF bills and other med bills and college bills idk how I am going to afford one-I am sure we can, but it is just so pricey already-nice mat pants are not cheap and I needed to buy new shirts too-But hopefully the second baby will be cheaper as I will save my mat clothes and we will already have loads of baby stuff! =)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

iow_bird said:


> Emz: River is BEAUTIFUL!! What a gorgeous little girl! And that dress is so cute! Where is it from???
> 
> I've always wanted 3 kids, and now me and Ben have decided no more after this one, which makes me a bit sad. But I hate being pregnant!! We're going to go on the mirena after this bubba arrives, and then reassess when this little one is starting school. So we'd have a big gap between this one and no3 (if there is one)
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind me popping in and out of this thread. I've bopped in and out since it first started, but got really fed up with problems we were having with being able to start TTC so I ran away from BnB for a while.
> 
> xxx

Thank you Bird. 

Do you know, we've been bought so many clothes for River I've no idea if I bought that dress or somebody else lol 

And of course we don't mind you popping in. Please give regular updates. I love reading them all. Do you know the sex of this baby? X


----------



## Elz

Hey girls, just a quick update - no BFP for me this time... I'm into cycle #16. I had no idea when I took my last bcp that it would take this long, but I'm glad I stopped taking them when I did and that I didn't wait longer!! I've joined a local Slimming World group and hoping this will give me the incentive to lose weight healthily. I can carry on with it if/when I get pregnant too so that's a bonus!

Anyway, hope everyone else is well! X


----------



## almosthere

elz so sorry this was not it-HUGS!


----------



## miss malteser

Elz, sorry things haven't gone as quickly as you'd hoped. good luck for next cycle x

Emz, River is gorgeous!! very photogenic!

Almost, once a day seems fine to me. In early pregnancy I went 5 days without going. Things just seemed to sort themselves out though.

Sonia, don't worry about baby's weight. I've been told that weight estimates from scans are not very reliable. Anyway, better to have a big strong baby rather than a skinny frail one when it comes to those first few days in the world!

Jem, sorry to hear about the car. Will you be getting a new one?


----------



## Jembug

Hi everyone.
Sorry Elz, hoping a little bean will be growing very soon!

Hey miss, how are you?

Emz, River is beautiful! Still love that name. 
Shaun did that to me... That'd why I joined this thread thinking we would be trying in that September but he changed his mind... But then here I am with our third! Defo no more for us, the girls keep us on our toes already let alone a
Helpless baby.... Lord help me, ha ha

Hi almost you must be announcing soon? Eeeekkkkk. 
Hope you feel better in the constipation, mines horrid at the mo.

Bird, your due the same time as me so it's nice you post here.... Don't think I've seen you post in the Feb section?

We got a car on Saturday, pick it up this week.
We have a black zafira, 7 seater... Had to get it on finance buy we need a car so these things have to be done.

I saw the midwife today, she said I was measuring 29 weeks instead of 28, never ever measure big! Her heartbeat was 155, canr wait to meet her!

I popped into work and I've bought my mat leave forward. I'm owed three weeks holiday so I'm not doing anymore nights from December!!!! With just a couple of NVQ days in December.... Mt mat leave starts from 24th dec :)
Very excite.

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## almosthere

My constipation is slightly better on cramp if I don't get to the bathroom when I should lol and yes I announce next Thursday I'm psyched!! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad you've got a car sorted Jem.

Had second ante natal session today which was all about when things don't go to plan, not wrong the key is not to plan :) was all about epidural, instrumental delivery, episiotomy, c sections, babies getting stuck due to shoulder dis . . . . (Can never remember the word). Was very interesting. Also went over the first hour after birth and what goes on. Next week is the first two weeks caring for your baby


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh also went to my GP and he has finally given in and prescribed me some cream for my hip problems. They are long standing problems, I suffer from hip bursitis and it is getting really bad in these later stages, I get about three hours sleep max a night from just tossing and turning due to excrutiating hip pain. I didn't want to have to take anything but it's got to the point where I can't do it anymore. He has also booked me in to have cortisone injection into the bursea once baby is born. I've waiting 5 yrs to finally get him to agree


----------



## Jembug

Never heard of that Sonia but glad your doctor is finally helping.
Did you feel worried about the complications during birth?
I never went to these classes and my first delivery was foreceps, all was fine but I found it nice not knowing and now I'm oh so aware- especially after reading stories on here!
I guess I know what to expect either way as my second birth was perfect.
I am scared though, won't feel relaxed until I'm holding that perfect baby....? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm would definitely rather know what to expect and all the options. Today just confirmed for me that I do not want instrumental delivery. I'm very much into the idea of a water birth with gas and air and leave me to it please. If no water birth then happy to do whatever. I know not all instrumental deliveries are bad but I just feel they are not for me.


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> I'm would definitely rather know what to expect and all the options. Today just confirmed for me that I do not want instrumental delivery. I'm very much into the idea of a water birth with gas and air and leave me to it please. If no water birth then happy to do whatever. I know not all instrumental deliveries are bad but I just feel they are not for me.

Sonia, I just about had a water birth with my first! I labored in there from 6-7cm on and started pushing in there as well. DDs cord was wrapped twice so I ended up needing to get out for the actual birth. Which was fine - for me the contractions were what hurt, the birth itself was totally painless. But let me tell you how much that water helped ease contractions! I will never forget the feeling of getting in there for the first time. Amazing and I am SO excited to do it again. And hopefully have her be born in there this time :) We don't have the option of gas/air here, so that water was the best pain reliever.. Amazingamazingamazing1


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks for that Presh. I'm really set on one and have been for years and know if I can have one I would rather say thanks now just leave me to it, well you know what I mean :) my hospital only have one birthing pool so chances may be quite slim :(


----------



## PreshFest

Only 1?? That's not right!! Hopefully you will get lucky and it will be all yours. The shower can help, too. Up until I got into the water, i had to be walking/standing. Sitting or lying down was too uncomfortable. You just never know what your body is going to do. I'm really hoping lying down will be what is best this time so I can actually rest!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know, one is just not enough! I intend to be as mobile as possible and let gravity take its toll and then be in the pool if I can x


----------



## Jembug

Our hospital had none until the queen opened up our new maternity unit in August. Im thinking about of water birth too, the only bit that puts me off Is the water changing colour and if I did a poo. I don't mind what happens it's Shaun I'm thinking of, he will be really screamish, but I know he will support me either way.

I enjoyed the bath whilst on labour too as agree it's the contractions that are painful- but I do remember yelling as Demi came out but at the same time I was thinking 'ouch, this hurts but I defo thought it was going to hurt more!' I think I was yelling because I was scared having not experienced this part of labour with Isla.

I'm defo looking forward to it.
Can't believe you don't get gas and air Presh! I don't feel it helped but it was just something to do whilst mid contraction....


----------



## Jembug

Walking helped me millions... Wonder how many miles I did! Lol. And a birthing ball was good x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Elz, really sorry you didn't get your bfp :hugs:

Ladies, I cannot wait to hear your birth stories! So exciting.

Jem - how did you find having two babies and how do you think you'll adapt to having 3? 
I've found the baby easier this time round but giving the toddler his deserved attention I'm finding more difficult to balance. Getting better though


----------



## Jembug

Oooh I struggled too, I feel guilty too.
I spent much of the day making sure the baby was happy but giving as much attention to my toddler as I could, I just felt so guilty. Then when my toddler went to bed I'd cuddle the baby so much.
It's hard trying to divide your attention, I found it easier to give the toddler attention when she needed it as I had such a content baby.
I really found it hard and still do now... When Demi got on the move, it ment I just couldnt get a puzzle out on the floor as Demi comes along and destroys it- but now she tries to help but Isls doesn't want help! Lol. 

I've no idea how I will adapt to three? I'm assuming it won't be a shock like going 1-2?
But I've blnot got the nursery runs three days a week and I've obviously got to make the new baby has her milk and the bigger girls are fed, dressed and on time.
My toddler goes 9-3 two days a week and 9-12am one morning, so I'm hoping to continue a toddler group on one of these mornings.
Just so hard, I'm wandering how I'm going to bath three children? I bath the girls together and it's like a play time to them, but where will the baby fit in to this routine? Lol x


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies feeling super icky tonight but wanted to pop in and say hi---hope you all feel better than I do right now!!! ;)


----------



## Elz

Almost - I cannot believe that you're nearly 12 weeks already!! How excited are you to announce to your family!? x


----------



## almosthere

Super super super stoked to tell everyone eeeek! Bring one 2nd tri! :)


----------



## shradha

Almost- now comes sniffy nose, cold and cough.....I remember when I entered the second trim....:dohh: the first month was awful....I used to catch a cold everyday.... It was bad.....when you go to sleep and get up .... I had to breath from my mouth and apply Eucalyptus oil on my nose and :sleep:.... Take care..... With cold also comes...Back pain.... Next month I am entering third trim.... I guess there will be more of aches and pain


----------



## Soniamillie01

Can't believe how quick it's flying for you almost. My second tri was bliss compared to my first and the third is well, tiring again! Lol! Only 7 weeks for me. It's my shower today :)

Presh - happy birthday x


----------



## Jembug

Ohh is it your birthday Presh? Have a fab day!

Eeeek 7 weeks, how excite! Let us know how your baby shower goes.
I had one with my first, my friends decorated our flat we had and we played lots of fun games. No one ever mentioned a shower for my second or this one :(

5 more night shifts for me, then just a couple of days with three weeks holiday then mat leave, can't wait.

Anyone off sex? I have zero sex drive and Shaun selfishly slept on the sofa last night coz I didn't want sex! 
How can get horney when I feel the baby hiccuping? Can't think of anything worse! X


----------



## Jembug

What's your official due date almost? How are you going to announce to family?
I'm 29 weeks today and I've put 15lb so far, probably will put on 20lb by tomoz, going yo make scrummy flap jack with the girlies, mmmmmm xx


----------



## almosthere

Happy birthday presh! yours is the day after my husbands! =)

Sonia-enjoy your shower-I can't wait for mine!!!

Shrad-funny you mention that-I starting getting this annoying cough that sounds like a fake pathetic one last night lol a bit of asthma breathing, and woke up all stuffy on one side with a headache. Hope your third tri is better for you!!!

Jem-I am due May 30th*, 2013!!!! And I am announcing to my mom, dad, and sister at thanksgiving this Thursday-can't beleive the time is almost here!!! I got a fun card to give them =) I am just going to say how DH and I know how hard they have been working and we appreciate them cooking for TG every year, so we thought we would get them a thank you card!LOL. Then that evening or the evening after (black friday here in the US) we will announce to all of our friends together-not quite sure how yet...and then less than a month from announcing to my family, we will hop off the plane in Brazil and see if DH's parents notice my belly! We have a huge family reunion so we can announce to the rest of the family then!!! SO excited....may get an announcement shirt if we think I am not big enough yet lol

Hope all are well and enjoying their weekend!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies, had an amazing afternoon. Will post some pics.

Jem - mine came and went, it's gone completely at the moment and poor hubby is gaging for it!


----------



## Jembug

How is everybody? Xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi Jem! I am okay-shocked to see I have already gained about 8lbs for first tri (my doctor said 1st tri starts at week 13, not 12, so I am just going by that). I announced to my mom dad and sister. I ended up balling and pouring out our whole IVF story and our scare about not hearing the doppler 2 days before our announcement. My mom teared up a bit, and dad just seemed happy-they already managed to put our babys 12 week 5 day ultrasound on their cells! LOL we asked them not to tell anyone as we dont want people saying anything on Facebook since we aren't able to tell dh's family in person until the end of next month. Hope everyone who celebrated Thanksgiving had a great day yesterday and hope all are feeling wonderful!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah glad you got to tell them hun. So nice to be able to share it with them now.

I am doing ok. Well I guess that isn't too true. I'm really down today, had midwife check at 34 + 2 and baby is back to being breach. She said she thought he may have tried to turn at last scan as was transverse but perhaps changed his mind. She said he may still try but I would know about it as there is no space, so if he does it will be gradual. I'm also now measuring way way way ahead, 41 weeks according to her. I guess I'm more upset about that as I feel as though I'm failing my unborn child already when trying to be so good. I'm watching what I eat, have lost more than a stone since conceiving and feel generally like a bit of a failure. I know it looks like I'll have a c section which I don't mind as much as kind of used to the idea now but feel like I'm failing as a mother. Please please please do not take that the wrong way, I completely have absolutely nothing against c sections at all, I think it's maybe a combination of all of it in one go. She did say to me be prepared for him to come at any point, don't venture too far and get that bag packed.

I'm back at consultant on dec 7 so they should decide then I guess. I did have a scan booked but they cancelled it. Maybe they'll do another one now to see position and size. She booked me to see her for the 14 dec but said I don't expect to see you to be honest.

I'm ok, just a little down and shattered which isn't helping. Hardly seeing DH as he is on nights so have my gorgeous niece here tonight to keep me company and cheer me up xx


----------



## almosthere

sonia I am so sorry you are feeling so down =( HUGS!!!
I think you can only control weight gain in pregnancy so much-my little bean is measuring 2 days ahead this early on, so I may be in the same boat as you! I have gained at least 8 lbs already, but I feel it is because baby needs me to eat eat eat! I feel pukey if I do not eat enough, so I have been stuffing my face and just listening to my body. Unfortunately I have been craving french fries but I am trying to stay away from them a little bit hehe 

Hope baby moves soon-) know the sound of a c-section can be scarey, so let's hope you can go natural! Looks like there is still time!


----------



## Jembug

Sooo glad you finally got to announce your lovely news to dome family.... Will be a relief to announce to OH's family soon.
Can't believe your 13 weeks!
Sorry if this sounds ignorant but can you explain Thanksgiving.... Is it like Christmas? And do you still celebrate christmas?

Sonia to sorry to read your feeling down.
I really don't think you can control that weight you put on lose in pregnancy! You have done amazingly well to lose any weight when you have at least a 7lber in your tummy as well as all the water, ect!
And you haven't failed at all, your growing a beautiful little boy, that's amazing! As for a c section, I can believe that must be a little scary. I think I get what your saying about a c sec.. I had an epidural at the end of my first birth and a forceps delivery- all out of my control- but I felt all sorts of emotions and that I wasn't a 'real' woman because l didn't get the end result like most of us want... But I don't feel like that now and I soon got over myself and saw what amazing little being my body created.

Why does your midwife think you will have him early? Because your measuring bigger than they say your ment too? What did he weigh at your last scan?
Try and keep smiling and you know we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies. I think he'll be early. At my 32 week scan he was 5lb 5oz which was two pounds more than the 28 scan so gained that they expected, the half a lb a week. So assuming the weight gain is the same he would now be 6lb 6 and 7lb 6 when I go to consultant at 36 weeks and at full term possibly 9lb 6, if not more. She did say he is very long and whilst he is on the top end of the scale he is within the normal scale. He has super long legs.

I feel like you say Jem about kind of not completing the journey but time for things to change I guess x


----------



## Jembug

I think I wrote this before? Sorry if I'm repeating... Isla was 6lb at 36 weeks and was born at 40+6 and she still only weighed 6lb 12oz... I'd put on nearly half a stone between that time... So Im not saying there wring just that the scans may not be accurate??
If you think little man will come early are you able to take maternity a little earlier... As you said your not sleeping?

I'm really stressing about money, its going to be tight when in leave now we have a new car. And Shaun mum, who has our girls two days a week has not mentioned if she will have our third baby? We obviously don't expect her too and would never take her for granted but I don't what we will do if she doesn't offer?

Isla will start school in September and Demi can start preschool in Feb- but I won't send her until September (dint want Demi to feel pushed out with a new baby coming and then us sending her off) so Shauns mum could potentially only have one girlie and sometimes two. I can probly change my job to term time hours. Just so tough right now xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm there with you on the money hun. With DH changing job we are down about £800 a month. It's not easy but we'll get by, one way or another. Hopefully like you say you may be able to change your hours in term time etc.

I think I will be early, I've always thought that and especially since he is measuring bigger, at one point he'll want out I guess :) no not really sleeping well as getting used to DH being away at nights and can't get comfortable, wee trips etc. I can take mat leave early as I'm on annual leave from dec 14 till jan 1 and my mat starts jan 2 so could bring it all forward. Work is manic though, but baby has to come first. X


----------



## almosthere

haha jems no worries!! Thanksgiving is just a US tradition (canada may celebrate as well? hmm) where families get together and have a giant feast-it varies but my family does Turkey (thanksgiving is nick named turkey day haha) stuffing, mashed potatoes, pumpkin pie, etc. It is just a nice time to sit eat with family and be together! Christmas is more of a religious holiday, whereas thankgiving really is not. I am christian so yes I celebrate christmas!! =)

I am also nervous with money-always have, but after IVF and paying 86 extra a month to store our frozen embryos, plus HUGE college bills, plus baby and hopefully a house we are nervous. Luckily we have only one car payment and are hoping to move early next year to a town where we can get free cable and internet since my husband is a cable tech. Luckily he has been getting raises multiple times a year, but my preschool teacher salary is basically crap, although I love my job the pay really stinks :/


----------



## Jembug

I'm taking mat leave at 35 weeks instead of 38 weeks but have three weeks holiday before that. So three night shifts next weeks and two random NVQ days in December and that's it. My boss is pushing for a return date, hoping to win the lotto so I dot have to answer her!

Thanks Almost, sounds like fun :)
Good knows why I got into childcare the money is rubbish! Nannying here is good money but often 12 hours a day and I don't want to do that now I have my own children- felt like I was always doing the same thong everyday.
My job now Is about the same as Nannying salary, so good, but that's because I get night enhancement and my fuel paid.

Is this your husbands new job Sonia? How is he finding nights? Im still not use to it now and I've been doing it 11 months! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll share a lotto win with you ladies anyday :) my boss is pushing my for a return date and I lost it earlier and said I don't have to legally tell you yet so drop it. 

Yes his new job Jem, he is struggling with the nights as says he feels like he is constantly jet lagged. He does manage to sleep most days 9am - 5 ish but think its just that complete flip of routine.


----------



## iow_bird

Hiya!

Sonia: Sorry to read that you're feeling so down about everything. I understand exactly where your coming from with the possibility of a section. I had to have a section after a long long labour and failure to progress. I actually ended up grieving for the labour I had hoped and planned for. At least you know it's a possibility and have the chance to let the idea sink in a bit. I'm opting for a section this time (for various reasons) and feel a lot better about it this time as I know it's going to happen. The weight estimate with ultrasound is pretty inaccurate, it's only a rough guide. Measuring ahead doesn't mean that you're a bad Mum at all. My wee one is measuring 2 weeks ahead, and it's nothing I have done, it's just the way baby is growing. Take care babe and don't be too hard on yourself!!

Almost: Yay for announcing to your family!! So exciting!!!! :) and yay for nearly being in the 2nd tri!

Jem: I'm with you on the money! I have had to stop work early due to irritable uterus, it sucks!!! We're going to be struggling a lot, but hey ho, baby is worth it! :)

We're all good here, baby growing nicely but after a scare and a trip to labour ward last week with contractions, I've decided to call it a day with work and I'm on maternity leave now. It's kinda nice to get a bit of one on one time with Tilly before new baby comes along :)

Hugs to everyone x x x


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to hear you had a scare* iow_bird! But glad to hear you get a nice long mat leave to relax-happy to hear baby is right on track =)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing? X


----------



## almosthere

Good! Feeling totally not pregnant anymore, although my stomach kind of looks it now-just hoping my baby is okay...will find out at next apt. on the 11th, over a week away, ugh!!! I need to hear baby on the doppler big time :/


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm ok thanks Emz how are you?

Can't believe how close I am now! Baby is still breech so have consultant on Friday who I hope will decide if I'm having a c section or not, I don't really want them to attempt the turn him.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost, 14 weeks already!!!! Wow! That's gone so fast. When do you find out the sex?

Sonia, only 4 weeks left. Where has the time gone? I really hope baby turns for you. Lots of cleaning floors on your hands and knees.

All good here. Enjoying my time off with the children. River is getting huge now!

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u279/rudeygal22/EAFB5F01-670E-42B3-B1EE-8B59789B4E71-331-000000B5B9D33D42.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u279/rudeygal22/DF777566-348F-4C35-BFCB-8F817E3D9C35-331-000000B79BBF45ED.jpg


----------



## almosthere

Omgsh emz she is just adorable!! love love love the pics! And I find out the sex days before week 20, so Jan 9th!!! I go on over 2 week vacation to see DH's parents who live outside the U.S. so by the time we get back we will only have a week wait to find out I am dying to know. At our 12 week viability scan I asked the sex and the woman guessed boy but did not seem so sure, so we will see if this holds true! 

Sonia-omgsh 4 weeks...thats crazy close!!!! eeeek!


----------



## PreshFest

Hey everyone!! Almost, you are so close to finding out the sex! I know it doesn't seem like it, but it will go by fast. 

Sonia, sorry that baby is still breech! You should go to spinningbabies.com and try doing some things to get it to turn on your own. I also hear that chiropractors can really help out with that. For me, I would definitely attempt to get him turned. It will be uncomfortable, but very quick!

AFM, I had to have a cervical check on friday because I was having SO many contractions, but everything is closed up tight, so that was a relief. I now have a major cold, though and I am being such a big baby about it! I'm shocked I even came into work today.. I just want to go to sleeeeep! Less than 6 weeks until due date, though!! Crazy how fast it's gone, but these last few weeks feel like they are dragging. I've started on raspberry leaf tea and will start evening primrose oil in a few weeks. I'm determined for this baby to just fly right on out of there when the time comes lol.

I hope the rest of you are well!!! Emz, River is SO adorable!!! I just want to snuggle her :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Presh sorry you're not too well :( when do you start mat leave? How was your first labour with your daughter? They say the second is usually faster!

Almost, do you have any 'feelings' re the sex of your baby? Will be interesting to see if they were right at your first scan :D


----------



## PreshFest

I'm in the US, so here we don't start leave until the bitter end!! With my last pregnancy I stopped working at 41 weeks and she was born at 41+2. My labor with her was only 10 hours from the time my water broke until she was born and it was 'easy' as far as labor goes, I guess. But this time I'm doing hypnobirthing and waterbirth and anything and everything else I can to make it even easier. I feel that is a huge bonus about being a 2nd timer.... I fully understand the hard work that goes into it, so if there is anyhthing I can do to make it even remotely easier, I will do it! So I'm hoping for labor to be about 6 hours this time. Not that I can control it, but I'm sure gonna try lol.


----------



## almosthere

Glad to hear from you presh. 

Emz I originally thought girl I've had two dreams its a girl but then when I look at the us it looks like a mini dh so no idea what to expect! Hehe sorry for short post hardly slept and at work feel so icky. Presh ill be working til the bitter end as well oh joy! Lol


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Oh my, can't believe you ladies have to work until the end. Do you have no choice in the matter? Granted I finished work at 39 weeks this time but it's nice to at least have the option to go earlier.


----------



## PreshFest

I only get 12 weeks leave, so I COULD go out right now if I wanted to, but then that would mean that much less time after she comes. So that's why we work until the end, so every bit of leave will be spent with the little one. It's brutal!


----------



## almosthere

I was actually denied my short term disability due to my ivf procedures which makes me sick to my stomach, trying to fight it...but I would have gotten 6 months partial paid mat. leave


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies in the US - I have seen a couple of ladies refer to the short term disability pay, do you all qualify for this when pregnant?


----------



## PreshFest

Yes, Sonia. But it isn't that great. This is how it works where I work: I get 6 weeks STD, but really it's only 5 weeks because you have to use a week of sick time before that can kick in and it counts towards STD... So, once that 6 weeks runs out we either go back to work or we can use our other paid time off, like vacation, personal days, etc. Once all the paid time runs out then we can go unpaid until we reach the 12 week mark. So I think this time I will go unpaid for 3 weeks at the end. Then I come back to work in April with no vacation or personal time left and with only 5 days of sick time for the rest of the year. 

The only way you can get more leave is if there is something wrong and your doctor will sign you out. For how long I've been at my company, I think I have 26 weeks of STD to use, but it has to be signed off on by the doctor. So if I had some major complication and needed to go out now, all that would be covered. Or if something happens during the birth or after, then I can be signed out for that, too. But obviously we don't want that to happen! So yeah...it really sucks!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow that does suck, I thought ours was bad! So you always have to go back after 12 weeks or be signed off?

Ours isn't great, we get 90% pay for the first 6 weeks and then £130 odd a week thereafter for a further 33 weeks I think. We can have up to one year off on that pay, and if that's the case have to take 13 weeks as unpaid. The conditions to return to work are more favourable if you return before or at 6 / 9 months, same job, same pay, same terms etc. if a full year then they can change your role etc. 

Some companies have private mat schemes and some of my friends have full pay for six months. In my old job I would have got something similar to that but moved to where I am now where I just get the basic as above.


----------



## iow_bird

Wow you guys in the US get it tough! We get 14 weeks paid parental leave which works out at around $800 a fortnight, or your salary (whichever is lower), then depending on how long you've been in your job you can top that up unpaid to 28 or 54 weeks. My work tops up the parental leave to our full wage for the first 14 weeks too. 

This baby is behaving bady, I'm puking again, had to start maternity leave early due to contractions any time I do anything, and am so over pregnancy! I am never doing this again!!!!! And don't get me started on the cervix kicks!!! 

Hope everyone is going well! xxxx


----------



## almosthere

sorry you are not feeling well iow :/


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is ok?

Well been to see my consultant and she palpated and wasn't sure so got a presentation scan. Had to wait ages for it and in the end she got inpatient with the sonographers so look me up to delivery suite and scanned me herself. Glad to say delivery suite was very quite! I thought oh god no screamers pls! 

Well baby has turned, is nicely head down and engaged. I actually wonder if he was breech to start with as he said is heartbeat is in line with my naval which may have confused my midwife, but definitely down and engaged. She didn't think he would turn now!

She said they wouldn't book c section based on his size as at last scan was in average range, albeit at the top of the range. I'm pleased as means I can at least try naturally


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia that is awesome!! Such great news! And I'm glad your mw won't induce based on size. Your body is totally capable of birthing a 'larger' baby! Here in the US they induce for that reason all the time and 9 times out of 10 its an average sized baby lol. I am a very tiny person and had an 8 pounder with no problem. So don't stress! So glad you get to have a go at natural birth. It's amazing and even fun believe it or not ;-)


----------



## almosthere

wonderful news sonia! i am sooo jealous how far ahead you and presh are, I want to be close to birth, eek!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm starting to get nervous now, very nervous and anxious. Tomorrow's job is to pack hospital bag - strict instructions from the consultant!

I've had a lot of pressure in my bits tonight, front and back so think baby is getting even further engaged maybe? I have also been really emotional - I had my hair cut today and whilst I wanted a good trim as it needed it, she took about 5/6 inches off and now I feel like a boy :( I was dreading showing DH as he was like don't get it cut too short and I spent ages walking around the shops afterwards as didn't want to come home. I do prefer it now that I've washed, dried, straightened and styled it myself but it is a lot shorter than I wanted. I know it will grow back and I am one of the least vain people I know but when your feeling self concious as it is, hugely pregnant, huge boobs, waddling around, the last thing you need is another thing to think about. It sounds so trivial I know x


----------



## PreshFest

I know how you feel Sonia! I cut my hair in my first pregnancy and vowed I would never do that again! If I reach my weightloss goals by June, then I will cut it off as a reward :) I like my hair short, but need to be skinny to have it that way lol.

I also know what you mean about the pain/pressure in your bits! I've had that going on for months now and it's only getting worse. Not sure how to survive the next 5 or so weeks as I'm still certain I will go way overdue. Oh well!!

I hope everyone else is doing well! I have to work M-F this week and then Monday and Tuesday next week and then I'm off for 2 weeks!! EEK!! Then I come back to work on Jan 2nd, ten days before due date so that should be funny. I bet I can't even walk by then lol.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Not long to go ladies. So exciting :D


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yippee for time off! I have two days left at work then that's it!!!


----------



## almosthere

sooo jealous sonia! although I am more than sure you need that time off more than me right now as you are almost there!

have very bad cold/phlem/cough/congestion with blocked ear....praying for it to not be an ear infection comming on....2nd try at hearing baby on doppler....have not heard babys hb since 7 weeks and that was from a transvaginal ultrasound so I am super nervous and excited all at once! Baby was stubborn and did not let us have a hear a few weeks ago!


----------



## iow_bird

Oooh these due dates are getting so close!!!! :) Very exciting! then it's my turn :) Can't wait for this baby to be evicted, I want my newborn snuggles now! My best friend is due in 4 weeks so I'll get nice newborn snuggle fix to keep me going until Feb :)


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, sorry have been reading!
Thanks for your update Sonia, so glad He is all ok and you get to try naturally.
Bet you just can't wait for mat leave- I did 38 weeks first time round and it was torture!

Poor you Presh, I really feel for you ladies, that maternity does not make sense! So unfair! Hope your getting to rest up a little?

Almost, hope little bean let's you hear the heartbeat- when do you find out the sex?

Emz, not sure I commented but River is beautiful.
And it's her first Xmas :)

I'm feeling real rough today, my lower back is aching so bad- not sure why but a hot bath has not helped. My poor three year has square eyes from too much tv but I'm feeling to poorly to do too much. Not a nice feeling.

I had the wc jab last night don't know if it's that or something else?
Xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi Jem, sorry you are not feeling well! And my gender/20 week scan is less than a month away! Jan 9th!!!

I had a horrid sleep-I read that not only should I not sleep on my stomach, but not flat on my back either. I am a tummy sleeper, but finally got used to sleeping on my back and now just my sides are aloud. I'll ask my doctor about it today.


----------



## PreshFest

Almost - you can sleep on your back, especially at this point. Baby doesn't weigh enough yet to do anything. And they say that as long as you don't get dizzy, you can sleep on your back your whole pregnancy. Sometimes I have to these days, but baby hates it, so I'm confined to my sides for the most part. So sleep on your back now while it's comfortable! haha. I saw your bump pics on your other thread...looking good and pregnant now! YAYAYAYAAAAY!!!


----------



## Jembug

Yea almost I slept on my tummy until 22 weeks! Then I think it bothered my baby coz I could feel her tapping away on my tummy.
As for sleeping on your back- I'm sure it's fine, I can't do it now as I feel like the baby is just sitting on my chest. I'm normally a tummy person too so u feel your pain. X


----------



## Jembug

Almost have you felt movement yet?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Jem - sorry to hear you're not feeling great. I felt a big groggy after my wc jab and I remember my arm killed for days! Do you have any more scans booked?

Almost - I find that I wake up on my back all the time as sleeping on my sides constantly makes me hips hurt. I think it's ok and the others have said and as long as you don't feel faint. Oh be excited to know if you've felt any movements yet.


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia I am having the SAME problem at work!! I typically carry the majority of the workload around here, not sure why, but now that I'm having to train other people to take over when I'm gone, they just don't get it! 2 of the people will come back to me at least 5 times to ask how to do something so easy. It's so annoying. But, the way I see it, it will just make me look really good and my boss will be VERY happy to have me back! And it's their problem to deal with while I'm gone not mine,so they will just have to figure it out because I will not be checking in at all. Unfortunately since I can only be out for 12 weeks, there were probably be A LOT of crap work for me to do when I get back because these monkeys won't be able to figure out how to do it. Kinda makes me feel like a genius, though, lol!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost and Jem, sorry you two are feeling crappy :( x

Iow, February will be here before you know it, especially once Xmas is out of the way.

Sonia, my mat cover first time round threw a file at my bosses head and then went on sick leave and never returned lol she was soooooo bad. Her attitude was awful. She lasted 3 months and they never replaced her oooops The girl this time round doesn't seem as bad.

Kai has just projectile vomited all over my bed and bedroom floor. He said he had a tummy ache but we thought he needed a poo :dohh: poor thing is fine now but it was horrible and very random. I'm hoping River doesn't have it :( And its his birthday tomorrow. I'm trying to make him a cake whilst nursing the baby and hubby and I cleaning up vomit lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ah sorry to hear he is poorly Emz. Hope River doesn't get it too. I know there is a sickness bug going around, hope you manage to escape it :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

No more scans for me. Im hoping I will feel better in the morning? I was sick about an hour ago and it crossed my mind it could be the start of a bug? I had a little cry earlier coz im feeling very sorry myself. Think I've just had enough and I'm desperate to feel normal. Boo hoo.

Sorry about your work Sonia, defo like the way Presh put it... Your boss will think your amazing!

What are you all doing for childcare in the future? Shauns mum has not mentioned having all three girls- assuming I go back before September (my eldest starts school then) so I'm unsure what to plan, etc. Know it's a massive ask to expect her to have the girlies so I completely understand if she says no?


----------



## Jembug

Hope Kai feels better Emz, nothing worse! I had to have Isla in my bed last time- so I could catch her sick in a bowl and mainly know she was safe and not going to choke- sorry tmi x


----------



## almosthere

Ladies thanks for all your advice with sleeping positions! Feel super icky-still congested, blocked ears, phlem, and head ache ugh need dinner lol. BUT I think I felt movement like butterflies weeks ago but nothing since...I will be 4 months thursday already, so hoping movement is in my near future!! will do personals next time, good night!


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia, I saw your fb status... What's happening today??


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone...long time no speak!

Glad to hear you´re all doing well and that baby is the right way round Sonia! Emz, River is gorgeous!!

You know how first baby births are meant to be pretty difficult, well one of my best friends had her first baby this morning. She was having contractions every 25 minutes through the day yesterday but nothing too painful. At 11pm they started getting a little more painful and regular but nothing she couldn´t cope with, went to the hospital at 3am with contractions every 5 minutes and she wass already 6cm dilated. They gave her an epidural, her waters broke straight after and her little girl was born at 5am with no pain at all! Some people get all the luck! Fingers crossed you all have similar labours!

xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow that is amazing miss m! How are you?

Presh - today was my last day at work :dance:


----------



## almosthere

yay for only having one more day of work then? haha

m-that is so nice-I hope I am as lucky as her!!


----------



## PreshFest

miss malteser said:


> Hi everyone...long time no speak!
> 
> Glad to hear you´re all doing well and that baby is the right way round Sonia! Emz, River is gorgeous!!
> 
> You know how first baby births are meant to be pretty difficult, well one of my best friends had her first baby this morning. She was having contractions every 25 minutes through the day yesterday but nothing too painful. At 11pm they started getting a little more painful and regular but nothing she couldn´t cope with, went to the hospital at 3am with contractions every 5 minutes and she wass already 6cm dilated. They gave her an epidural, her waters broke straight after and her little girl was born at 5am with no pain at all! Some people get all the luck! Fingers crossed you all have similar labours!
> 
> xx

This sounds a little similar to my first birth, aside from the epi! I really lucked out. My water broke at 8pm, go to the hospital at 10pm and I was 5cm. Contractions were manageable the entire time and baby was born at 6am! So I'm hoping that since this is my 2nd, it will be faster and even easier... A girl can dream!


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Wow that is amazing miss m! How are you?
> 
> Presh - today was my last day at work :dance:
> Although my boss has asked, well practically begged me to go in Friday which is a leave day to continue handing over as he still isn't getting it! I told her I didn't mind but that would be it, I'm then going! And also if he isn't getting it he needs to go!

Yay! At least you get today off even if you have to go back in tomorrow. And then that's it for you! Baby will be here before you know it.

My friend had her baby yesterday on 12/12/12! So cool :)


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha my friend also had a baby girl yesterday!
All my 2nd labour was text book perfect, love to have a third happy labour?
My back has gone and I can hardly walk, think I've been
Lifting incorrectly? Also I think my babys head keeps trying to engage coz I keep getting sharp electric shock type pains down there- makes me take a deep breath.

Yay Sonia, not long now and you an enjoy some 'me' time :) 
X


----------



## Jembug

Hi miss m, how are you and LO doing? X


----------



## PreshFest

JEM!! The SAME thing is happening to me with the electric shock feelings. I call it lightning lol. It's been happening the last few weeks on and off, but now it's out of control. I had it with my DD also and that is what ultimately made me stop working at 41 weeks. I could hardly walk it was so bad. And I'm getting to that point already with this one. SO painful!


----------



## Jembug

Do you think its the head bopping in and out?
I does really hurt, I didn know what to do with myself! Ha x


----------



## PreshFest

I have tried to research it online a little and haven't found much about it. But from what I did see is that it is most likely pressure on your cervix. And doesn't cause dilation or anything and doesn't mean you'll go into labor early. It's just one of those annoying things that we have to suffer through! I'm going to ask my mw about it tomorrow, though, just in case. I know I askedwith my last pregnancy and they didn't knowwhat I was talking about lol


----------



## Soniamillie01

I have the lightening strikes too. God they are painful!


----------



## almosthere

sorry for the lightening pains ladies! Is the pain in your eh hem? 

sounds more painful than my sciatic nerve pain i've been getting from baby every day! owchie it hurts and a lightening bolt is a good way to describe it too...sharp shooting pain in my ass literally lol on the right side and my right leg.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Mine are right in my lady bits, as if someone is electrocuting my cervix!


----------



## Jembug

I described like someone had put a knife up there and was twisting it around. Ouchy x


----------



## almosthere

ouch! well this morning I threw up-I took sudafed last night so not sure why I got sick if it was from that, a flu, or from a possible kidney stone as I have throbbing pain in my left side almost in my back since last night and still this am....waiting to get hold of the doctors...


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> sorry for the lightening pains ladies! Is the pain in your eh hem?
> 
> sounds more painful than my sciatic nerve pain i've been getting from baby every day! owchie it hurts and a lightening bolt is a good way to describe it too...sharp shooting pain in my ass literally lol on the right side and my right leg.

I had major sciatica with my first pregnancy from weeks 10-19. But after that it went away for the most part and would only flare up here and there. So hopefully you are the same! My guess is right now you are getting it now because of your pelvis relaxing and shifting to irritate the nerve. So hopefully you grow past it!

And for the lightning....it's worse than sciatica. I would describe it as someone taking an electrified razor blade to my urinary tract!! lol


----------



## almosthere

oh gosh ladies you are making my cringe!! i hope your lady bits relax for you all soon! lol

my dr. told me i am safe to fly as no fluid build up that she could see. she said blocked ears with cold and congestion are common in pregnancy. she also said the sudafed is prob my reason for throwing up and getting chills and my side pain could be from constipation. :/


----------



## Soniamillie01

Had midwife today for 37 check, I told her how I felt fobbed off by consultant re elective c section due to baby size. She said we'll measure you and see where we are. At 34 weeks I was measuring 41 and today at 37 I'm measuring 42, so have grown 1 week baby wise in three weeks. She wasn't concerned as said his growth is slowing, she did say if next week still ahead she'll book me a growth scan. Also said she'll do a sweep jan 2 which is due date.

Baby is head down, not engaged and currently back to back. She said the lightening pains are probably his head trying to engage but can't so it just bounced off of pelvis and cervix - ouch! Got lots of exercises to try and turn him.


----------



## shradha

Sonia- All the best! you are so close. dont worry everything will go well. The pain sound really bad.


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh. Sciatica hit me on Saturday and has been killing me ever since! This is NOT fun!!!

Also, I was measuring 3 weeks behind at my appt on Friday.. Not sure how that's possible. I was there 2 weeks ago and was measuring right on. So if it happens again this friday I will have to go for ultrasound.. I'm sure everything is fine, though. I think it's becasue she is so low that they just can't get a proper measurement sometimes. We shall see!!

Sonia, how are you doing? Any luck turning him?


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey hun.

Hopefully on Friday you will measure ok. Can't see how you can be three weeks behind now but was ok last week? Maybe she's just changed position? I was measuring 41 at 34 and then 42 and 37 so only grew 1 week baby wise in three weeks real time, midwife said it's due to baby's position. 

Not sure, I think he may still be back to back as all the normal body bits, well things I think are body bits I.e legs etc are where they normally are. Back to midwife Friday.

I'm feeling ok but a bit odd today. I'm just shattered all of a sudden, went for a lovely walk earlier and then lunch with my girlfriends and have come home shattered. Baby is also very quite today so maybe this is the calm before the storm? I've been trying to sleep this afternoon but the bloody phone keeps ringing and also have my niece's panto to go to at 5, I really want to go too but will probably be asleep in the back row. My house also looks like a bomb has gone off x

How are you?


----------



## PreshFest

Today I work until 1pm and then I'm off until January 2nd! YAY! I have a hair appointment this afternoon, a massage tomorrow and monday, and then I will have to throw in a pedi and facial at some point, too. I'm all about the pampering lately! 3.5 weeks until due date... I can do this! I hope...haha.


----------



## Jembug

Agh Presh I'm super jealous of that pampering! Hope you enjoy. And get some rest over the Xmas period. Is your girlie super excited about Xmas day? Isla can't wait but being 3 and a half she has no concept of time so every morning she thinks Santa has been :(

I'm 33+4 and defo getting towards the end. Had enough of heartburn and aching under my boobs and top of bump? Whatever that is?
Went to have my blood test today and the silly nurse left before she did mine so I've got to go back on Thursday. It's to see if I'm aneamic, which I know I am....
I nearly cried when they said the nurse had just gone.

Sonia, hope little man has moved, he can still move in labour... Failing that they will have your legs up whilst in labour, like I did- not pleasant but it worked.

My friend that had her baby last weeks got to 8cm and it was only then discovered that the baby was actually breech and in trouble so they had to whisk her down for emergency c section! She was a week late too- I didn't relise that babies can tuen that late? Unless the midwife didn't check her properly at her last appointment?

Made me think that I want to be checked the baby is in the correct position, etc xx


----------



## almosthere

Glad all is well ladies. Well, a couple days ago i took a bad hard fall (the side of my stomach did hit the ground) from black ice stepping out of the car. I had a doppler apt to make sure baby was okay for my own peace of mind since i had no mc symptoms (abdominal pain, cramping). All was wonderful from what we could hear-movement and loud strong hb!

I am very sore and stiff from my fall still-especially my arm shoulder to wrist. I am flying to Brazil tomorrow which is about 23/24 hours of travel...sooo not looking forward to that long almost 10 hour flight!! BUT it is what it is. I have mommy and daddy to be shirts ready so dhs parents will findo ut our big secret-then after that the whole world can know....lol thinking of maybe doing a FB announcement next year! Will miss you ladies-enjoy your winter breaks from work and happy holidays and new year!


----------



## Jembug

Glad your ok ish almost, how scary!
Oh wow enjoy your holidays and how exciting finally announcing your news! Can't wait to hear how excited they will be!
Have a fab Christmas xx


----------



## almosthere

thank you jem-they are the last of our must tell in person category lol and then while we are away, i am having my parents mail out announcement cards to some distant family that we are not able to visit currently so those will be sent out tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Urge I'm having a complete meltdown!
I've been out with a friend today and know I've overdone it as I'm now shattered, really emotional and ratty!

My whole body is hurting, my hips are killing, my feet hurt, my boobs hurt, my nipples are on fire, my nose is bunged up, my backaches - 
I feel like I've really hit a brick wall today, physically and emotionally! Not sure I could take much more. I've been asleep and DH woke me up and then said something not even nasty and I started crying. I've sat here listening to him moan about foot cramp. FOOT CRAMP?!? I'll give you bloody foot cramp mate!

ARGGGHHH, sorry ladies and I know I've not articulated that very well but I AM WELL AND TRULY DONE!


----------



## Jembug

Hey Sonia, how are you now? I really feel your pain... I'm fine now but reached your point with my first, I went 6 days overdue.

Try to keep positive and just think it's nearly over and your little baby will be in your arms very soon.
Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas... Hope to see a BFP for Elz and Sunshine maybe over Xmas or in the new year!

Enjoy your first Christmas to all the babies born this year :) 
Xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Jem. I am ok thanks, although I seem to be having this emotional cycle and nearly had one of those days again today. Hoping I'm nearing the end now.

How are you feeling? X


----------



## Jembug

All good here thankyou. Nearly ready for Xmas, got the food, just need to wrap the presents.
Think I'm starting to want to nest, I've got a mental list of stuff that I think Shaun should do before baby arrives....
What do you think your baby will look like- love thinking about that- I kept thinking about it in labour to keep me going.
As Isla has blonde hair and Demi has red- both curly, I'm wandering if this one will be brown haired? Also both my girls had loads of hair, imagine if this one is bald?
Wonder if your boy with have hair? Do you have a name? I'm sure you said but I've forgotten?
We are defo having Ruby Skye- although only me and Shaun kno you you ladies. The family know it's four letters Like my girls. They keep coming up with Lola or Rose... X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Loving that name! I think he'll have hair. Every scan we've had they've all said oh he's got a lot of hair - if I believe in the heart burn theory then he should have loads although that's kindly disappeared the last few days, I was thinking maybe he'd dropped and midwife confirmed 3/5's on Friday compared to not engaged the previous Friday. 

I think he'll also be quite dark skinned as both DH and I are of olive complexion with dark hair. I've had to write in my notes that Mongolian birthmarks are quite common in my family as don't want them freaking out! I think he'll be quite long too, with long legs! 

Name wise we have Archie, so Archie Allen and not sure on a middle name yet, maybe George after my best friend or Kenneth after my grandad, think we'll decide at the time.

I'm had a bit of a I can't do this moment earlier when thinking about labour etc. I've been trying all these wives' tales to bring him on early and then think why do I want to do that any sooner than I have to? Also the what if I can't do it, can't cope etc. hoping that's normal, right?


----------



## almosthere

how exciting you all have names to finalize and are imagining what baby may look like!

I announce to the world on fb last night....finally the news is officially completely out!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Merry Christmas ladies, I hope you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## almosthere

Thank you Sonia! AND OMG!!!! Sonia-only 5 or so more days til baby comes-how exciting-your pregnancy really flew by-I hope you are feeling as well as you possibley can at this point! <3 Hope all others are well too-almost 2013...my year to meet baby, soooooooo excited!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I know crazy isn't it? I can't believe how quick it has gone and now I am so impatient, I just want my little man here!


----------



## PreshFest

Can't believe u are 18 weeks, Almost!! Almost half way there!! And 2 weeks until your gender scan, right??

Sonia...I hope you deliver soon! I can't wait to hear the news!!


----------



## almosthere

wow presh you are almost to delivery time too eeek! And yes presh 12 days ahhh!!!


----------



## Jembug

It's all getting close! Eeeek, can't wait to hear the arrivals and find out the sex of your baby almost. Sooo exciting! Hope you all had a fab holiday xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well today I think I lost my mucous plug! Will find out tomorrow as have midwife ;)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Wow, Presh and Sonia I can't believe how close you are to having your babies. That's mad. Seems like yesterday you announced. Good luck x

All good here. Hope you all had a lovely Xmas x x

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u279/rudeygal22/C5A5494F-C9AF-454A-B2F3-9C4C9429C800-1015-00000185C2076DC1.jpg


----------



## Soniamillie01

What a cute pic x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey ladies.

Hope everyone is doing ok and had a wonderful Xmas?

Had midwife and she has booked me in to see consultant at 40+2 to discuss delivery options as in c section based on measurements (43 at 39 weeks) and induction plan if not c section as doesn't think I should be left to go 10 days over. She seemed to be the first person to actually listen to my concerns over size and anxiousness towards possibly complications but no doubt I'll be fobbed off again next week by consultant. They've told me to take my bags in case the have a 'slot' for either that day! Of course if I make it that far. She said she thought it probably was my plug but as no blood it would probably reform and is normal to lose it and it reform at this stage. Baby is no more engaged than he was last week 3/5th's and she thinks maybe more fluid than baby but wanted to do right by my feelings.

I'm a little annoyed that they've left it this late to start listening to me, every time I've tried to bring it up I get fobbed off with the nature will only grow a baby you can naturally deliver. I'm now worried that I'll go into labour before next Friday - which if that is the case she said call them and say you were due to discuss elective cs on Friday due to size concerns. I'm now getting myself worked up about next week as know I'll have a battle on my hands with consultant and tend to get myself upset.


----------



## almosthere

Very cute pic emz!!!

Sonia-I am so sorry this is all happening so last minute and so fast for you-I hope all goes well in the end and that a healthy baby is the result-natural, or CS. <3

Jem-hope you are feeling well! You too Presh and all other ladies!!! =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

almosthere said:


> Very cute pic emz!!!
> 
> Sonia-I am so sorry this is all happening so last minute and so fast for you-I hope all goes well in the end and that a healthy baby is the result-natural, or CS. <3
> 
> Jem-hope you are feeling well! You too Presh and all other ladies!!! =)

Thanks hun, is just so annoying that they are only now listening when so near to due date. They won't scan based on measuring larger than dates and just know ill be fobbed off again nxt week like I was last time.

Can't wait for your gender scan x


----------



## Jembug

Oh Sonia, hope you get what you want.
As foe the plug, I lost mine during the afternoon and was in very early labour by midnight. I had no blood either. 
Keep us posted, I'm sure your body will be fine with the baby- but I do understand your anxiousness.
Keep positive!

Emz lovely photo! Bet it seems like ages since your birth? Are you planning on having anymore? Hope you don't mind me asking?

Almost how was DH's family when you announced? Did they have any suspicions? X


----------



## almosthere

Jem-no suspicions as we were two countries apart during my early pregnancy!!! my MIL did notice my stomach at the airport but did not want to ask and embarrass me in case it was just weight gain LOL-both MIL and FIL are very excited-and we found out dh's cousin's edd is only 6 days before mine!!


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies, hope you've had a great Xmas! I can't believe we're going to have new babies in this thread soon! So exciting! Hope everything goes ok for you Sonia!
Have a lovely new year all!
X


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi Elz :wave: hope you had a lovely Xmas.

Jem, think that's it for us Hun. Although I always wanted three x


----------



## iow_bird

hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Sonia: Can you take DH to appointment? Would that help. So sorry to hear you're having these issues, last thing you need right now xxx


----------



## Jembug

Happy new year ladies!
Sonia this time next week I'm sure you will have your baby in your arms! So exciting!

Presh, hope your taking it easy.

Low, how are you doing? Got your bags packed? I must do mine, but then I know our arrival will be close- scared!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all.

I've just called to try and move my consultants appointment to earlier this week but no luck, I have to be seen by that consultant too. I asked what would happen in the mean time if I went into labour and got the usual oh you'll just try naturally. Sick of no one listening! Here's hoping we hold out until the appointment on friday.

Unfortunately DH cannot make it, well he is on nights this week so will be sleeping. I may see if he will come but feel bad as know how tired he gets and they are always, always running late. My mum is due to come with me. Don't get me wrong she is amazing and so supportive but I know she doesn't want me to have a c sec as she wants to be there so not sure she'll agree with any decision I make. DH thinks we should opt for a section based on the perceived risks / size / anxiety.

Jem - can't believe you only have 5 weeks! I bet the girls are excited? 

Xxx


----------



## Jembug

How frustrating!
Really hope you get what you want! It's a shame he moved because he would be here by now if he was still breach.

Demi doesnt have a clue but Isla gets it- I'm so worried how they will feel, I know the baby will take some time away from them and I'd hate them to feel left out. I imagine I'm on for some challening behaviour? Just hope this one arrives before Demi's second birthday because I will be so upset if I miss her day- I know she won't know but I will :(

Hope you have a good night, I'm in and will be eating, although I've been sick all day- think it's pregnancy rather than a bug? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh poor you hun, I know there is a lot of sickness going around but hope it's not a bug.
I'm sure they'll be so excited when their little sister arrives :)

We are staying in tonight, I've had to make myself stay awake today as not been sleeping well, getting a maximum of 4 hrs a night. So have stayed awake and will probably be in bed by 9!

Happy new year everyone xxx


----------



## Jembug

I'm in my pj's ha ha! X


----------



## Jembug

Three hours until your due date Sonia!! How are you feeling? 
Still time to be that 5% that have babies on there due date! Demi was born in her due date so I had my first contraction at midnight tonight and she was here at 11am in the morning.. It was lovely to announce her birth, think due date babies have a shock factor?

Are the texts/phone calls annoying you yet? Drove me mad!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Can't believe my edd is tomorrow! I would love him to arrive tomorrow and know DH would too. He has had to go back to work tonight for five nights having been off since Thursday, feels very odd him not being here.

Not too bad with the txts / calls really, mainly just close friends and family. I've had some Facebook comments about his arrival which are starting to get a little annoying and also people who know what we may be calling him referring to him by name in posts which really annoys me, I then delete the entire post but not sure they're getting the hint!

No real signs today although he has been very, very fidgety! I feel like he has turned completely, also felt that yesterday so maybe he has shifted back. Before hand I always felt what I can only describe as two fists really low down, especially if I bent forward. Haven't had that for the last two days and have also felt more movement up top which makes me wonder if he has moved. I know it's unlikely given limited space but it was quite painful movements. Ummm who knows!

Other symptom wise - my boobs are full on leaking now which make me think things are getting really ready although I know some people leak for ages beforehand. BM's have been more frequent and looser. I think I lost either the remainder of my plug, some of my plug or some of / all of a reformed plug last night, again same as before just clear not blood tinged. Still having the burning sensation that runs down either side of my tummy, comes and goes but is definitely getting stronger so wonder if it is BH's?

Xxx


----------



## Jembug

Ooooh Sonia I'm so excited!!! If you get the chance, get on Here and let us know if your in labour???
Demi was majorly fidgety the night I went to labour! Think that's why I was do surprised as I thought babies went quiet?
My contractions were not painful at all, just could time them- it wasn't until about three hours later I decided I was in labour. Then come about 3am I couldn't talk through them- copable pain but just had to concentrate on it. 
Do you have a birthing ball at home? I found that helped keep me occupied. Shaun fell asleep when we was waiting to go in, he was snoring so loudly, so wanted to put chilli inhis mouth to shut him up! Haha x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll let you know when it happens.

Lol talking of chilli, I think that's what got me and DH to be here ;)
I just hope I can cope, I suppose if not there is always drugs! I thought babies went quiet as well before the big arrival but think everyone is different. 

I'm excited too, at the same time as being anxious, nervous and scared


----------



## Jembug

Your be fine, promise. I'm scared, nervous, all of that too- just because this is my third baby it doesn't make it any easier?
I'm sure that when you go into labour you will feel determined and the adrenalin will take over! Eeeeeek xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I hope so Jem, I am sure you are right, one minute I am fine ad like yep I can do this and the next I'm like oh shit I don't think I can! I am sure once we get going nature will take over, I hope so anyway.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Happy due date Sonia x


----------



## Soniamillie01

:dance:


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia I was dreaming about you last night! I can't remember about what exactly, but I think it was with you wanting a c section and no one would give it to you lol. I also was dreaming that I was in labor and was about to get an epidural, which I don't want, and then I snapped out of it and told them to stop haha. But then I was just lying there in the bed by myself not in labor at all, so it was weird. Not surprising this late in the game! The nice thing about labor, though, is no matter how scared you are before hand, once it actually starts your instincts just kick in and you will deal with i like a champ. You literally have no other option. So try not to worry about it too much! I'm a little nervous about it, too, but I just keep remembering that I don't have to do anything at all. I just plan to relax and let my body do the work!

I'm back at work today after 2 weeks off and I'm not happy about it! Due in 10 days...eek!


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers Presh, you are amazing but I know you have to do it as your mat leave Is so short.
Keep us posted on your progress
Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Presh, your edd seems to have come around so quickly! Can't believe you have to go back to work :hugs:

I've been having some really weird thoughts today mainly around how I haven't really visualised baby being here with us, don't get me wrong I am sure I have in his nursery etc but I said to DH can you imagine us sitting here and him being here as well, asleep in his Moses basket, on the sofa etc. he said he hadn't really given if much thought. I know I haven't really visualised it, is that bad? Were other first time mums like this?


----------



## PreshFest

That is TOTALLY normal, Sonia! Even for the second time around. It's hard to actually imagine the baby being there. It's impossible, actually! I'm the same with this one and I'm sure I was with my first as well. Once he shows up you will wonder what life was like without him. You forget it so fast!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Phew! Thanks hun, I was starting to worry about all sorts, it being a bad sign etc. I'm just getting really nervous now as know it is going to happen, which in itself is silly as know it has to happen! X


----------



## PreshFest

Its silly how mad we go towards the end. I keep looking at my belly thinking about how BIG it is and then thinking about how the baby actually has to come out and then I get all freaked out! And I've done it before! I know it's not a scary thing, but I'm still scared for some reason lol. I think it's because I don't know when it's going to happen. If i knew it was going to happen on a certain day it would seem easier somehow. I hate all this waiting!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm like that, I think if I knew it was X day i'd be a bit more calmer but knowing that at any moment it can happen is daunting x


----------



## PreshFest

Glad you are at least having some sypmtoms Sonia. I'm really not. Having lots of contractions and sometimes they hurt, but usually they don't. And I think she dropped over the past few days just because I'm feeling much more pressure below...and the pain has shifted from my pubic bone to my vag... I'm also starving and I think it's because my stomach isn't as squished any more. This never happened with my first, so it's all new to me. Haven't lost my plug or anything, though...


----------



## Soniamillie01

I seem to be losing bits of my plug as we go so will be interested to see if they check on Friday when I go to the consultant


----------



## Jembug

Oh Sonia, totally know what your saying! I think it's hard to visualise the babies being 'here' as we don't know what they look like? Plus its a big dream.... I can't imagine my life with another baby yet she will be here very soon. And it's true you do forget your life without thaws babies!

My Isla said to me today 'mummy I'm so excited for our new baby' made my heart melt!
My friend said my bump has dropped too and I've not seen her for two weeks! And tonight I felt hic cups in my Minnie moo- so she must be low?

Presh hope you get to rest during the evenings?
I can't leave the chocolate alone, Ruby will have a serious chocolate addiction!


----------



## PreshFest

Jem - you would die if you saw what my daughter does to my belly! She is absolutely obsessed with it. She says hi to it, hugs it, and calls it 'My Baby'. Lately she's been calling it 'baby sister'. So adorable! So when I go in to say goodnight to her, she hugs me, then hugs and kisses my belly and says goodnight to her baby sister. It's the cutest thing EVER! This morning she said, 'Are you taking my baby sister to work with you?' So I told her yes and she yells, 'Bye baby sister!!!' Seriously. Too cute to handle!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh so cute presh! When my niece sees me I get a kiss and a hug and then so does my bump, and the same when she goes. On Xmas day she wrote him a card and stuck it to my belly (we did have a conversation first about whether she could post it to him, in my mini mo!) and then threw a paddy when she didn't give my bump as kiss goodbye. So cute x


----------



## Jembug

How lovely Presh! Think we are lucky though? My friend had a baby six weeks ago and her daughter turned 4 in September- her little girl never paid any attention to her belly or the now to the new baby!

When I held this six week old baby my girls were all over him and were being so affectionate, I was/am worried how Demi will react as she can't really tell me how she feels. But hopefully if Isla has a positive reaction then there is hope for Demi :)

Sonia, what time is your appointment Tomoz? Must keep us posted. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'm sure Demi will adore the baby when she comes along, and like you say if Isla does she will probably take her lead from her.

Appointment is 12.10, they are always late so will update when I can. They've told me to take my bags and my mum is convinced they'll take me in there and then. I think they'll send me home with a date to come back. I'd like to have some outcome tomorrow and not be told to just wait to see what happens, and allowed to go over by 10 days. I can't take no more.

I am more nervous about making it to the appointment tomorrow, I don't think anything will happen tonight, all quiet and normal here but I know that means nothing!


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck will be thinking of you. Make sure you stick to your guns get what you want from the consultant x


----------



## PreshFest

I assume you've had your appt Sonia! I hope you get to meet that baby soon!!!

AFM, being at work is really doing a number on my mental state. While I'm here I focus on still being pregnant and it's driving me crazy. Going to ask to get my membranes stripped at my appt today, not sure they will do it this early, though. We shall see... Other than the vag pressure, I have zero signs of anything happening, so I'm getting frustrated. And I'm not even due yet!!!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Well, that was as interesting as I thought it would be!

As usual running late and the clinic was heaving as high risk plus first one back after Xmas. Was first seen by midwife who did BP and urine, all fine and then said so you want to discuss your options for c section. She said to discuss with registrar but he may need to refer me to the consultant running the clinic but the wait was long. 

Registrar was really nice and listened to my concerns and explained pros there are cons etc. He then went off to talk to consultant and came back with the option that I see a psychologist on Wednesday of next week to discuss my reasons etc and if I still want it afterwards I'll be booked in for the following week, at 41+??? I said I didn't need to see the psychologist as my mind was made up - off he went again.

He came back this time with a new option of a sweep today plus induction Monday if nothing had happened, or option as above. I asked what would happen if sweep didn't work and I came in for induction still wanting a section and he said if you insist they will - I said but I'm insisting now and you're not listening to me. Also said what if I go into labour before Wednesday if opt to see psychologist and he again said insist. He then said if you had brought this up earlier we would have got you in to see someone earlier - at this point I burst saying I've been telling you this for weeks but no one listens and I'm continually fobbed off. By this point I'm hysterically crying having managed to keep it together. He was actually really nice and came over and hugged me, think DH was a little freaked out lol. He said I'm just following protocol, I'm not the boss man but if you insist they can't say no.

Anyway, some four hours later I opted for a sweep, cervix 2-3cm, soft, low and favourable, head fully engaged. Induction booked for Tuesday at 10, unless they get a cancellation Sunday or Monday, if they do they'll call. She said I doubt you'll make if to Monday let along tomorrow! Wishful thinking maybe. She did say I could have probably ruptured your membranes, I said why didn't you ?!?! If induction doesn't work then straight to section. Wouldn't do growth scan as inaccurate at this stage. 

So as it stands am as I was yesterday. Hoping the sweep does something before the appointment. Can't see them listening if I ask for section when do go in, they didn't listen today and I was so assertive I thought the poor guy was going to run a mile. 

Not really feeling much since sweep, a bit of a backache but other than that all ok, no bleeding / spotting. Sweep was ok, not painful just odd, I read in a leaflet it's one finger - umm not sure on that! 

Sorry to drone ladies. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Jembug

Oh my god are they actually having a joke! No wonder you was crying, how frustrating!!
The sweep sounds great though and your body sounds like it's ready for it! I'm really hoping this is it!
With both my girls when I went to hospital I was always only 3cm but had been in pain for hours before hand- so your body is amazing for getting that far already!

Keep us posted and try and enjoy what is hopefully your last night 'off'.
Goodluck with which way it goes
Xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks hun, and thank you to all of you for listening and being there with advice.

My nan just called and told my DH to use what he's been given to get things moving, think he was quite shocked lol :) but that is very much my nan!

I'm just getting things finally sorted at home. Not that there is much to do but DH wants to recheck bags, fuel car, check this, check that etc and I'm going to try and get an early night in the hope I wake up and it's started! 

I was surprised at 2/3cm as have seen and heard of some ladies being in pain for hours and only being that. She did say she thought I'd be quite a quick delivery based on that and my bulging waters! I'm going to try bouncing around on my ball in a bit to see if that helps at all. Not sure if I am imagining it or not just am having some very short like tightenings that start at the lower uterus and kind of ripple up. But only last 5/10 second or so. Also still having those burning sensations down either side of tummy at the top.

We shall see. I'd be elated if he comes tomorrow as it's my nieces birthday x


----------



## Jembug

I'm so excited for you- will be checking this thread for an update if you have chance? My insomnia has kicked awake for hours last night :( xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'll update as I can. Sleep . . . I miss it :( I was awake from 4am this morning.

Starting to bleed / spot lighter which she said was common, it's more mucusy though so maybe plug


----------



## Soniamillie01

But having said that surely plug would be gone if she could feel head?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg I'm gonna be keeping an eye on this Sonia. Sounds like things have started :) good luck x


----------



## Jembug

That will be your show- I had mime just as I arrived at the hospital at 3cm! I defo think this is your night xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ummm we'll see. I reckon tomorrow x


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Sonia! You are in your way for sure. 

I had a sweep today and am only 1cm. But feeling like crap ever since so hopefully that's a good sign as this was how I felt when I did it with my first. Then I was 3cm., tho...


----------



## almosthere

eeek GL sonia!!!! 

afm I am finally HOME was so sick. my uterus is super achey-I ended up with the stomach bug which gave me horrid diahera sorry to lazy to spell haha and then I couldnt poop for 4 full days after that! I called my doctor from out of the country and told her my situation she told me to try some recommended stool softners/laxative-I ended up drinking this natural like floral/tea/herb mixed with water and had a very crampy poopy painful night. Not sure if this is why my uterus feels achey or if its just from the 3 flights and intense walking all vacation...hoping all is okay and I am awaiting my 20 week scan for wed!!!


----------



## shradha

Sonia- waiting for the good news...can't believe it's time..... All the best dear:hugs:....


----------



## shradha

almosthere said:


> eeek GL sonia!!!!
> 
> afm I am finally HOME was so sick. my uterus is super achey-I ended up with the stomach bug which gave me horrid diahera sorry to lazy to spell haha and then I couldnt poop for 4 full days after that! I called my doctor from out of the country and told her my situation she told me to try some recommended stool softners/laxative-I ended up drinking this natural like floral/tea/herb mixed with water and had a very crampy poopy painful night. Not sure if this is why my uterus feels achey or if its just from the 3 flights and intense walking all vacation...hoping all is okay and I am awaiting my 20 week scan for wed!!!

I had also ended up with a stomach bug when I was 19 weeks.... Suffered from diarrhea for 4 days...had become so week. Get well soon.


----------



## Soniamillie01

No news ladies, slept surprisingly well, baby has gone very quiet on me, a little worried but he does this sometimes. DH is currently having words, he'll be awake soon no doubt. Still bleeding lightly and lots of cm x


----------



## Jembug

Come on little man!!! 

Presh hope your ok too!

I won't get any sweep until I'm a week late! X


----------



## sunshine 1982

Hiya everyone its sunshine82- I've set up a new account now as i closed down the other to take my mind of tic for a bit and its worked I GOT MY BFP this morning!!!!!! :)
Had feint ones at 8dpo- I'm 13dpo and 3 lovely positives this morning, was so convinced that it was going to be a bfn i really didn't want to test but hey i did and we are over the moon.
Just thought id let you know :) 

Hope you are all doing well and thank you for all your support over the last 14 months xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

What amazing news to wake up to! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS SUNSHINE!
I know you've been waiting a long time for this so treasure every second xxx


----------



## sunshine 1982

Thank you Almost :hugs:
it all feels so unreal at the moment but so amazing! :)
Proof that it dreams do come true- heres a link to my THREE tests i took this morning!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=85421

I feel so af crampy and have for a week - I've read thats normal though?! 

Thanks again!!! yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


xxxx


----------



## sunshine 1982

Sorry meant to say Soniamillie :) xxx


----------



## sunshine 1982

how are you doing Sonia? not long now!!!!x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes that's definitely normal from what I can remember and continues for a while, it's just your body stretching and space developing. 

So pleased for you xxx I couldn't believe it either and took so many tests, even at like 8 weeks as it still didn't seem real, and here I am now 3 days overdue ready to pop! X


----------



## sunshine 1982

Soniamillie01 said:


> Yes that's definitely normal from what I can remember and continues for a while, it's just your body stretching and space developing.
> 
> So pleased for you xxx I couldn't believe it either and took so many tests, even at like 8 weeks as it still didn't seem real, and here I am now 3 days overdue ready to pop! X

Thanks so much Sonia!!!! :) 3 days over- so anytime now then, oh cousin has their first yesterday. Any sign of baby so far? take lots of rest xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Had a sweep yesterday and am booked in for an induction on Tuesday, possibly Monday if a cancellation and he doesn't come before hand. I thought it may happen last night but nothing, had an amazing nights sleep which surprised me as I have hardly slept at all.

This morning I've lost a lot of bloody cervical mucus, like alot (the size of my palm) so assume things are moving along. I hope it's today as it's my nieces birthday and funnily enough my original due date.


----------



## sunshine 1982

Definitely sounds like things are happening then, that would be lovely if it works out your original due date - that doesn't happen often am i right in thinking? Hope little one make appearance for you soon, so by Tuesday or Wednesday you'll be a mummy! so excited for you and i remember you announcing your bfp like it was yesterday preganancys seem to fly by x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I love your new ticker! So lovely to see it! 

Gosh September must seem so far away but believe me it flies by! Enjoy every second of it. We can't wait to be pregnant, then can't wait to get to the end, then can't wait for them to arrive. Enjoy it.

Well they moved me from jan 5 to 2 so would be funny if was today, I don't think it would have been today without the sweep etc. I've started to get really bad back ache over the last half an hour or so, like quite bad so thinking this is definitely going to happen. Baby was quiet this morning but is now flitting about nicely which is reassuring. Feeling very wet downstairs but don't think waters are leaking, it's just mucusy.


----------



## sunshine 1982

Thanks it felt so weird putting pregnant on the status thing on here! Love it!

September does seem ages away but it will fly by I'm sure! 

Definitely sounds like baby wants to stick to his birthday today hehehe!!! They say backache is a good indicator don't they - are you far from your hospital x


----------



## Soniamillie01

About 15/20 mins so not too bad, will let you know if anything happens x


----------



## sunshine 1982

not too far away then!! yes let me know how today goes! thinking of you! :)

Quick q's - do i just go to my GP now then and then they refer for a scan at 12weeks or so or do you see a midwife before 12 weeks? i booked a doc appt for monday morning before work yesterday as i had a feeling i may have needed one! x


----------



## Soniamillie01

I think it depends where you are, are you in the UK? Sorry I've forgotten.

I called my surgery and they booked me straight with the midwife at 8 weeks I think, she then referred me to the hospital for booking in etc. if you have an appointment with your GP already then stick with that. X


----------



## sunshine 1982

Yep in UK (Bristol) so i hold on to that appt for monday morning then I think and go from there! its the same doc who i saw when i had my suspected cp back in july- he did another test there and then as they were feint last time- don't think they will do that this time as they are quite dark i think? 
I will have to pretty much tell work straight away as i work in a radiology dept as a X-ray helper so they will need to know! 
Exciteedddd eeeeek!!!! xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes I would keep it especially as it's the same doctor. They will do bloods to confirm, think that's quite routine and also gives them your base readings which they work from for the rest of the pregnancy.

Gosh, yes. You need to tell them ASAP, how exciting x


----------



## almosthere

Sunshine-congrats on your BFP-HOW EXCITING EEEEK!!!!

Sonia-you are so close-how are you feeling?


----------



## sunshine 1982

Thanks Almost! Cant believe it really can't! feel great! How are you doing!! xxx


----------



## Jembug

Almost I ment to say I hope you feel better soon, can't wait for your 20 week scan on weds xx

WOWZERS sunshine!!!!!! Made me go all cold! I'm so so so happy for you, I knew it would happen! Xxxxxx
Elz I hope this is your lucky month too xxx

Oh Sonia, love these updates xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ok thanks, much the same as always. Very mucusy discharge still and heavy feeling but other than that ok. Off for a walk x


----------



## sunshine 1982

Thanks Jem- we are so happy- i love seeing my oh face light up- its just amazing. I know its very early days - look forward to getting to 12 weeks and then thats the scary part over. Just enjoying this moment so much- off to see gp on Monday morning before work so guess it will all be officially confirmed then! eeekkk can't believe this i really can't!!! 

Do you think the lines are strong on my tests? I'm not sure how dark they are meant to be they look good to me though!


How are you keeping Jem? 

Thanks again to you all you have all been an amazing support to me xxxx


----------



## almosthere

I am doing a lot better since I am home and don't have to stress about out of the country medical care. I have a very achey heavy feeling uterus-if it is still like this I have to cal my drs back on monday-but I hope it is nothing and that my sweet little one is okay and healthy! I traveled on some very bumpy roads which scared me, had lots of MS-throwing up in car rides and once on the plane ride-and a horrid bloody nose once I got off a long flight to brazil. Just happy to be home and to rest even though I have to clean condo with dh entirely so our real estate agent can take photos and get this selling house on the road! LOL


----------



## almosthere

also sunshine-when I click on your photos it does not enlarge-so not sure if you could attach your tests to the thread-but they look good to me from your prof. pic!! =)


----------



## sunshine 1982

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images67131


----------



## sunshine 1982

oh no the link won't post- here it is

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images67131

xxx


----------



## almosthere

Hmm nothing is there....but I can tell from your prof pic the second line is clearly there...your deffo preggo!!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

the link says unauthorized access


----------



## sunshine 1982

lol!!! i wonder how to post it!!! x


----------



## Jembug

Yea from what I can see your are clearly pregnant! Mine were not that dark initially! 

Almost hopefully it's just your body expanding?


----------



## sunshine 1982

Should work lol! :)
 



Attached Files:







love.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## almosthere

yes as i said sunshine deffo preggo! =)

jem-I hope so too-I will be 20 week next thursday so baby must be getting bigger and my body is just making more room! My dr. also said it could be a pulled muscle in my uterus from straining being constipated...


----------



## iow_bird

Yay Congratulations Sunshine!!!!
Almost, hope you feel better soon!
Sonia: Really hope that naughty baby comes out soon for you. Good luck!

I'm over being preggy now, hubby goes back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off :( I'm going to miss him. Booking our section date tomorrow :) exciting stuff!

Love to everyone
xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg Sunshine, huge congratulations. Brilliant need :hugs:

Sonia, I hope you're ok. Won't be long now x

I can't believe we'll have 3 more babies on this thread in the next few weeks. So exciting x


----------



## Elz

Congratulations Sunshine!! I bet you're over the moon!!
Sonia - hope your LO makes an appearance soon!
Almost - I can't believe you're nearly 20 weeks already! Your pregnancy is flying by!

I'm 2 days late, but got a BFN this morning so I guess I'm just going to have to wait for AF to show now. Then on to cycle 18!! I've an appointment with the doctors next week so will mention to him that we've been TTC for well over a year and nothing has happened yet! I know they say all good things come to those who wait but how much more will I have to wait?! lol

Anyway, hope you're all well and had a lovely new year! X


----------



## almosthere

You have waited long enough, its surely time for your BFP Elz-so sorry about the BFN this cycle


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ladies. Went into labour at 4.30 came to hospital at 8.30 and 4/5cm. The pain was immense as back to back so had epidural - THIS SH*T IS AMAZING! it is wearing off slightly but think that's because contractions are stronger and head is really low. The pressure is immense, I feel like I need to poo, sorry, with each contraction.

Having a rest for half hour or so before starting to push just to get him as low as possible.

Will update when I can x


----------



## almosthere

EEEEEK how exciting sonia-so happy for you...baby is almost here!! <3 Wishing you a healthy labor and healthy baby boy :)


----------



## Jembug

Oh my, just seem this- don't kno when you posted??? So excite for you!!!! Will be stalking now xxxx

Elz I'm sorry it may not be your month?? You never know... Please keep in touch, I know it will happen xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Just waiting a little bit longer, ten start to push. Was fully at 13.30 ish just waiting for a little more descent. Sorry for the random live updates, feel like a right drama queen.


----------



## PreshFest

Yay Sonia!!! Eeek!!


----------



## Jembug

Oh wowzers, maybe his here now???! Eeek x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies. Archie George Allen, born 4.56pm weighing 7lb 12oz, labour started at 4.45, fully dilated, spend two hours resting, started pushing at 4pm, consultant came in at 4.30 and said if by 5pm he not here we'll do instrumental - NO CHANCE! He arrived at 4.56pm.

Pics on FB ladies, feel free to post on here if you like so others can see them x


----------



## Jembug

Yay congrats Sonia! Well done you, all that worrying about his size and how you won't be able to do it... Your did it and I hope you feel amazing! Enjoy this special time with Archie and your husband xxxx


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Sonia!! I'm next I'm next!! Wahoo!! Lmao


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone, happy new year! It's been a long time since I posted on here. Never get chance to go on comp but got an iPad for Xmas so should make it easier for me to pop on when Seth is giving me a break! 

First off, congratulations to Sonia, well done you! I've seen Archie's pic on Facebook and he is lurvely!! You were worried about how big he was going to be, and yet he ended up smaller than Seth! Enjoy every last second, he won't stay little for long. The cuddles on your chest like he's a tree frog are the best! The first 4-6 weeks are going to be hard, I didn't know what had hit me, but it really is true when they say it gets easier.

Secondly, YAAAAAAY Sunshine!! Absolutely delighted for you. September will be here before you know it.

Elz, I really hope you get your turn soon, you have been so patient and really deserve it. You've been on here throughout the pregnancies and never shown an ounce of bitterness, I don't know if I can say I'd have been the same. 

2013 is going to be the year when we ALL have our babies in our arms. Between you lot and me, we may even try for a second later on this year, which is probably complete and utter madness! I miss my bump though, and I even want to give birth again even though labour was horrendous! Pregnancy the 2nd (or 3rd+) time around must be so difficult though, I hold my hands up to Missbroody, Emz, Presh and Jem! All I did towards the end was chill out, now I have Seth I can't imagine how tiring it must be when you don't have the option to relax because you have other little ones to look after! And the sleepless nights with a newborn when you have a toddler to entertain during the day, eek!!

Presh and Jem, not long for either of you now. Can't wait to see your little girlies. Love the name Ruby. I can't remember if you mentioned a name at all Presh?

Almost, wow pretty much 20 weeks already! It's amazing how quickly time passes isn't it? It's nearly a year now since I got my bfp, madness! Looking forward to finding out if baby B is pink or blue. My gut instinct says girl but I know of a few people who had IVF and they all had boys, I've heard it increases your chances slightly?

As for me, I can't believe Seth will be 3 months old on Thursday! He is growing up so quickly, he's almost too big for his crib now and may have to move into his own room soon :-( He is such a little character, he chats away to us with a cheeky smile on his face, and he only tends to cry if we are a little slow preparing his bottle or when he is tired during the day. He fights his naps as he's afraid he'll miss something. We don't have a problem getting him to sleep at night though, which I'm grateful for. He's nearly sleeping through, I'm hoping he will be in the next couple of months.

Here's a pic of him driving his car like a big boy....

Sorry for the mammoth post!!

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jembug

Agh maz he is just gorgeous!! So lovely to hear from you and I'm glad your loving being a mummy! So your broody already! Ha ha, so when you thinking of
Trying?
I started and fell immediately when Isla, our first, was 7 months but
Had a miscarriage- there would have been a 17 month age gap. I luckily fell pregnant with Demi soon after and there is 20 months between these two.
I absolutely love the age gap, just so perfect am now they mostly play so lovely together, yes they argue or snatch but mainly they have a beautiful relationship.
Third time pregnancy and two kiddies is by far the hardest and I know it's going to harder, looking forward to my little arrival but not the stress of it all. Xx


----------



## almosthere

Maz so glad to here things are going well with your family! Is your son sleeping in his truck? LOL very cute! 

IVF increases chances of twins even with only putting one embryo, but idk if I have heard it increases male sex...although sounds familiar! Only 3 more sleeps away from finding out the sex soooo excited! I went to the baby registry and picked out a ton of stuff! =) I can't wait for my baby shower now! LOL...next Sunday I am putting on my gendered like things so I am excited =)


----------



## almosthere

And CONGRATS SONIA!! He is gorgeous and not as big as you were fearing!! hehee


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg Sonia I can't believe you were updating whilst in labour :rofl: amazing! Congratulations on the safe arrival of Archie :hugs: now the fun really begins :D

Elz I am so hoping your BFP comes soon. Let us know how the docs go :hugs:

Jem, is Ruby the name that you've chosen for your little girl? I live that name. River was nearly Ruby.

MnD I looooooove your avatar. Seth is gorgeous. Honestly it's not that bad next time round but balancing time between the toddler and the baby can be difficult at times. But it is fun :)

As for us I've slacked this time round and have had no routine! Had one with Kai. But River bless her has been going to bed at 10pm and its getting ridiculous lol so routine it is. She still wakes loads during the night :( she thinks I'm her personal dummy! Oh the joys x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Oh yea I forgot to say how it really annoys me when the midwives etc say oooooh your baby will be massive and scare mums. In my experience everybody who was told that had average sized babies.


----------



## mazndave

Part of me wants to start now but I think the age gap would be too close together and a lot of hard work. Thinking maybe around July time, Seth will be 9 months old so would be 18 months minimum between them if I fell straight away (which I don't think I would) Think that would be an ok age gap as he'll have a little bit of independence by then and may be content to play by himself for a short time while I tended to his brother or sister. I reckon it'd take at least a couple of months though like it did first time round, so would be more like 21-24 months in between. I'll also be 30 in July and don't want to wait too long to try and have a second, as if we decided to have any more after that, I don't really want to be having any past 34/35. Gives me 4 or 5 years max to pop 2 out lol.

3 under the age of 4 is going to be hard work for you I bet, but very rewarding at the same time. Especially with all 3 being girls, they should have a great bond when they're grown up. I keep reading about how hard 2 under 2 is but I think the small age gap will be great in the long term when the harder first few years are over. David's mum had twin girls 2 years after she had him, and she coped fine with 3 kids at the age of 23 so I'm sure I'd manage?!

Xx


----------



## mazndave

Almost, he just blinked when the flash went off! He's a bit like his mummy, I always close my eyes in photos! So excited for you to find out. Have you picked any names yet?

Emz, that's the other thing that worries me. Seth has my sole attention and love at the minute (well bar my husband but he doesn't count!) and I can't imagine what it'll be like trying to share that equally when another comes along. A newborn takes up so much time and I'd hate Seth to feel pushed out. I don't want him to be an only child like me though, I loved getting all the attention from my mum and grandparents, but would've loved the company of a brother or sister.

Seth is just starting to settle into a daytime routine now, he goes around 3 hours between feeds in the daytime and will ALWAYS want a nap around 11am. He naps during the afternoon and evening as well but these can vary. He has his last feed around 9.30 and goes to bed straight after. My task over the next few months is to try to gradually get this down to 8pm. His nights are still a little erratic, he can go til 6.30am without a feed and does it fairly often, but is still waking at random times most nights (although he will only want feeding the once, whatever time it happens to be, I'm not having to do more than 1 night feed and haven't for a while). Hoping that he will sleep through properly soon. Everything seems so much easier after a good nights sleep!

Xx


----------



## Jembug

Ruby is our name! But apart from my husband only you ladies know and the Feb bunch.

I got my Demi into a routine but she still took three months to get to sleep at 7ish and still wakes during the night now! And I put Isla in a bed at 16 months... Attempted Demi at the same age and she just kept getting out! So I made the mistake of assuming what worked for one will work for the other!
Won't be doing that again, I'm sure this little lady will have her own views and demands!

Even though I found it sooooo hard with my first, I remember crying in the bath just wishing she would shhhhh for a min so could sit in peace. Ha ha, they certainly turn your life upside down no matter how prepared you think you are?

It's actually the past two months my two have got on so well... Mainly because Isla's imagination has grown and she loves role play. So poor Demi has to go along (she loves it) either playing fireman Sam, doctors or babies... Having two has just about got easier?
And now the next one comes along... Eeek 

I'm sure Seth will love a sibling when ever you decide and he will never remember the time before if you keep it close... You will just hold those precious memories in your head.

Sonia, hope Archie let's you rest, bet you can't take your eyes off him!
And I was thinking that Emz, midwives, in my opinion talk a lot of rubbish! They say 'oh you won't make it to your due date... Then your a week late! Ha ha

Almost, what do you think your having?? Have you checked te heartbeat out or done te ring test, etc?
All the tests I did said this baby was a boy! So unless I'm proved wrong at delivery? X


----------



## almosthere

Ruby is such a sweet name jem! And I think I am having a boy-the ultrasound tech told us at our almost 13 week viability scan that she thought a boy but to not hold her to it-she seemed very unsure. So of course now I think boy and little one looks like a mini dh in the scans too LOL. No real testing yet-we opted out of the 12 week testing so just waiting for our glucose test to come around...gender scan is wednesday...eeeek!

Maz-sounds like it would be very hard work! But I am sure well worth it if it is what you want <3 We have picked Liam Michael if it is a boy but stopped at that...so if a girl we need to continue our name search!


----------



## Jembug

Shaun wanted Liam for a boy!!!


----------



## almosthere

Haha I really loved Bryce-but dh said no way-so I am glad we easily agreed on our set boy name now =)

Today my mom (knowing I like the name but not knowing the name we chose for a boy) said to me-the one name i cant stand is liam-i got a tid bit upset since its the name i chose-but everyone has dif. taste and opinions so i brushed it off and laughed to myself and just thought-my baby, my name choice!


----------



## Elz

CONGRATS SONIA!! I can't believe you were updating us during your labour! haha that made me chuckle!

Maz- thank you for those kind words :) I could never be bitter towards someone else's happiness :flower:

Thanks also for the support from all of you - my TTC journey has been smoother with you ladies to chat to!!

Another BFN this morning and still no sign of AF. I had a bit (ok, a lot!) of a cry last night with DH. It's the first time during TTC that I've been that upset about not getting a BFP. It just seems that every where I look there are babies...even on rug adverts for crying out loud!! lol So yeah, had a bit of a cry and a whinge and I feel a bit better today. I haven't cried in ages so it felt good to let it all out!! 

Enough about me anyway! I'm glad everyone is doing ok- babies and bumps growing beautifully! :D


----------



## Jembug

Elz I'm sorry for you feeling rubbish. I'm glad your DH is there for and a little cry helped your feelings. My friend was ttc for three and a half years, about to begin IVF and she fell naturally! Not that I think you need IVF- just wanted to share a positive story of ttc.
Xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Oh Elz that made me tear up :hugs: I can only imagine how upsetting it is to want something so much and still be waiting.

Like Jem a good friend of mine had been trying for a year with one loss on the way. Her and her husband were literally going ahead with some simple tests through their GP and they got their BFP. It will come to you I know it x x


----------



## almosthere

Elz-I know from personal experience that nothing I can say will help. I just hope you see those 2 pink lines soon! you are very strong-I cried every single month when I didnt get a BFP starting at month 2 or 3 of ttc!!! The BFNs month after month take a lot out of a woman emotionally in my opinion, and it is no easy thing to cope with thats for sure! <3 BIG HUGS <3


----------



## iow_bird

maz: don't count on it taking the same amount of time with #2! We took a year to get out BFP with Tilly, and then this one we BDed once the second month, thought we were out and boom! 

Elz: We tried for a year with Tilly, had all the forms for our initial fertility tests and got preggy that month. Hope it happens for you soon babe xxx

Sonia: Massive congratulations!!! :) so pleased you got a nice labour and your mid labour updates were awesome!

Almost: Looking forward to seeing your gender scan results!!!

xxxx


----------



## almosthere

Thank you IOW-I hope all is well with you! Only 1 more sleep until my big day eeek!


----------



## iow_bird

Looking forward to meeting this baby now!! Have had bad braxton hicks for weeks, was told at hospital I could go anytime now, and have section booked for 7th Feb. I'll Race you Jembug!! xxx


----------



## almosthere

haha the race is on! that is so soon-GL to your labors ladies!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Thanks for all your kind words, Archie and I plus daddy are doing well. Midwife been today and she is happy, he is feeding well and feeds every 3/4 hrs, sometimes with a few little feeds in between followed by a big one and then sleeps for a good 4/5 hrs. Finding the feeding ok apart from the tender nipples but that soon goes once he is on. 

I think Steve is feeling like a bit of a spare part as can't help with the feeds etc do I leave him to do all the other bits like nappy changes :) dressing etc do they can bond, I also leave him ho settle him once he's fed as he just smells my milk otherwise (Archie that is not Steve! Lol) and wants more, so Steve settles him which they both love. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, I'll catch up on the thread soon x


----------



## iow_bird

Sounds like your doing amazingly!! Hope the nipples stop hurting soon!
Congrats again Sonia!


----------



## Soniamillie01

So do I! The boy loves to feed and they are fine once he is on properly but boy are they sore afterwards. I think it's normal though isn't it? They aren't creaked etc just very tender. The midwife checked them and said they look fine so assume all is ok. I am worried that he isn't getting enough as he seems to feed a lot, I would say he cluster feeds, not sure if that is the correct term but he has 3/4 little feeds like ten mins each side and sleeps short periods in between or is awake and alert and then has a good 20/30 mins each side and then crashes for 3/4 hrs.

I've also noticed that his nappies aren't overly wet, I will make a note to mention it to midwife but she said you would know if he wasn't feeding because his colour would change, he'd probably be jaundicy and would be unhappy / unsettled.

I think it's going to take time to settle, am happy to feed on demand for now to make sure that he is hopefully getting what he needs when he needs it.


----------



## shradha

Congrats Sonia :happydance::hugs:.....you must a busy mom....glad to know you all are doing good......


----------



## Jembug

I can't advise on breast feeding as I used the bottle. Sounds like your doing amazingly well and a natural :) xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Umm I spoke to soon, after a long night I'm ready to send for the formula! He just doesn't seem to be getting any which makes me worry, I don't know if he is or not do might try my pump and we'll see?


----------



## almosthere

Just wanted to pop in and say our early prediction was correct...we are having a boy! We are over the moon with excitement and happiness! Please don't mention the sex on facebook as we want to tell friends and family in person first! 

Sonia I hope your feeding goes well with the pump!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia, a pump won't get out milk anywhere near what Archie can achieve so pumping will not indicate what your supply is like, especially so early on.

He will feed constantly some days and that's completely normal. He is building your supply up. As long as his nappies are wet every couple of hours (doesnt mean soaking wet) and he's pooing then he is getting what he needs. Remember his stomach is really tiny at the mo so he only needs a small amount. Has your milk come in yet? 

Use lansinoh for the nipples. It's a godsend. If you're worried or have any BF questions feel free to PM me. But it sounds like normal BF newborn behaviour x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

And forgot to say, they usually cluster feed ALOT in the evening/night x


----------



## Jembug

Yay Almost how perfect!!! So happy you got your little boy! Congratulations to you and your husband :)

Sounds like good advice Emz, not that I know anything! Keep going Sonia, I'm sure his fine and your being a natural worrying mummy :) xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yippee congrats almost, your thoughts were right!

Emz, thanks for the amazing advice! We've had a much better day, he has had two wet nappies and a big poo, which I think is right for his age. He has a really healthy colour to his skin so think all is well. My mum helped me earlier, I feed him and then expressed for a few mins after and the pre milk was flowing so at least I know he is getting some. I think it's just a case of feeding when he needs at the moment, which is sometimes 2 hrs sometimes 3, sometimes 4. I then pass him to DH to wind and put down as he settles better, with me he just smells milk and wants more, this system seems to be working. As of now I will be sleeping when he sleeps as have even trying to but not with much success.

Thanks again Emz as everyone else x


----------



## mazndave

Yay Almost, you wanted a boy first didn't you? Congrats, now you can start going mad buying things! Are you sticking with Liam? 

Sonia I can't really offer any advice on the BF as I gave up after 2 days! I didn't feel like he was getting enough as he wouldn't stay on for long before he started crying and bobbing on and off. I made the decision to change to formula as I felt I could monitor what he was getting more. I think I was just a new unexperienced mum worrying over nothing though and he would've been getting plenty, so if you really want to BF, just persevere you are doing a brilliant job! 

I think it's a good idea to let your hubby do plenty of the other 'jobs' to help him bond, and it also will give you a little break as being the sole feeder will become tiring very quickly. I think that was something else that made me change to formula too, what with the contractions, labour and then his first night, I hadn't really slept for 3 days and the thought of another night doing it myself was too much! If you don't mind him having a bottle at some point though, you can always express and get him to help out with the night feeds eventually.

Can't wait for the rest of these babies to be born!

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

It's such hard work in the beginning. I gave up after two weeks with Kai, it was too overwhelming. This time I was ready for it. I think it was the sleepless nights that killed me last time. I can see why so many of us give up.

Yep feed on demand. 3-4 hours is excellent. River just seemed to be attached to me in the early days. Every 2 hours for sure. As he builds up your supply he'll start becoming more satisfied over the coming weeks. Try and get him to feed for at least 10 mins on one side. They fall asleep a lot lol so hard to wake up! You're doing fab x x


----------



## almosthere

Will do personals later-but i am sooo tired tn-yes I wanted healthy first off, then BOY first-I want two boys and a girl =)


----------



## miss malteser

I don´t know why I don´t receive emails to tell me when someone has posted anymore!! I´ve just had to read all the posts since mid December! Luckily I´d seen all about the new arrival on facebook!

Sonia - it sounds like you´re doing great! Regarding bf, as Emz said, expressing won´t be half as efficient as Archie is. I have loads of milk, more than Emma needs a lot of the time but when I try to pump, it takes me hours just to get 150ml! It leaves my boobs far more tender than Emma does too. Emma also cluster fed in the evenings. Between 6-9 she was on the boob almost every half hour! That doesn´t last too long though. Emma´s 4 months old now and still exclusively breast fed so don´t hesitate to ask me whatever you might need to know and I´ll try and help. 

It sounds like your labour wasn´t too bad. Lucky you! Epidurals are the best! I was planning on not having one but after getting to 7cm without not even gas and air, it was a lifesaver! 

Almost - a boy!!! Congratulations!! I can´t believe you´re halfway there already!

Jem - Ruby is a lovely name. It´ll be perfect if she also has red hair!

Elz - sorry to here about your BFN. It must be heartbreaking. Try and stay positive. It will happen one day. It´s just not fair that you´re having to wait so long xx

Sunshine - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

As for us, well Emma is still getting worse but she isn´t bad enough to need the op yet. I think it´ll be soon though. We have 5 different doctor appointments this month so we´ll see what they all say. I don´t know if I´ve mentioned it in earlier posts but we´ve had a few scary moments regarding her medication. Her cardiologists prescribed her 5 times less what she should have been taking at first and more recently her new medicine arrived and was a completely different concentration to what it normally is so I almost gave her over double what she needs!! 

If you saw her you would never have any idea she was so ill though. She´s a lovely smiley little girl, a bit moody at times, but feeds great and sleeps right through the night so I´m not complaining. I could spend all day just cuddling and kissing her...until she starts pulling my hair that is!


----------



## miss malteser

Isn´t she gorgeous?!
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Almost - congratulations on your little boy. Boys are lovely. Well so are girls but my little boy is so funny and cute. Now you can go shopping properly :D x

Miss M - Emma is gorgeous. Too cute x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Oh she is adorable. I'm sorry they got her meds wrong and I hope the appointments go well, she sounds like she is a real fighter!

Thanks for the advice hun, really appreciate it. I'm better today as know after two mins of the pump that I have milk so know he is getting some, which was my main worry. I think he's just a hungry boy!


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia, sounds like things are going pretty well!! My last time around, I would pump after EVERY feeding just to get my supply up. It worked wonders and I started to over produce, which was fine by me! Hoping I can do the same this time...it's a lot of work, but worth it.

Almost - Congrats on the BOY!! EEEK!! It's so great to know, isnt it?!?! And it's Liam, right? LOVE that name. LOVVE.

I think someone asked a few days ago about what we are naming this little girl - it's Zoe Renee. She needs to hurry up and come out! She's getting bigger and bigger every day....good for her, but bad for me and giving birth lol.


----------



## almosthere

Oh presh I love your name choice! And yes my son will most likely be named liam michael!

Cute picture of emma!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Thanks for your advice re feeding. I'm struggling to be honest. It's not the latching, it's the supply (and im trying techniques to boost that), he just isn't getting enough. Last night I supplemented with some formula and he did an oz and a half, I've know way of gaging it but I don't think he was/is getting anywhere near that from me and was just comfort sucking after getting what i did have which was making me sore and frustrated. I also felt that DH was missing out as was not able to feed him and he would only settle with me really, he now is so much more content and settles instantly. I will tandem for now and see what happens. He also wanted pooing or weeing, once a day each if at all so knew he wasn't getting much. Hope I've done the right thing, I'm worried people will judge me but I'm more concerned about him actually getting something x


----------



## miss malteser

Nobody is going to judge you but it is normal for breastfed babies to poo only once a day or even less. I know because I was worried about thAt too! Emma once went three days! Regards the comfort sucking, maybe it's because he's not that hungry and just wants that comfort. Emma does the same when she's tired. Do whatever is best for you but I just don't want you to worry that he's not feeding enough when he might be doing fine. Obviously you'll find out more when he's next weighed but don't worry too much in the meantime. It all sounds normal to me! x


----------



## miss malteser

When he starts to.comfort suck have you tried popping in a dummy? My pediatrician said that it's nonsense that breast fed babies shouldn't be given.one x


----------



## MissBroody

Hello lovely ladies.

I feel awful about how little I write on here now. I read everything and always say I'll write when the kiddos are in bed but something always comes up! There's so much to respond to, I hope I don't forget anything.

Can you believe we've been chatting to eachother for 17 months?! It feels a lifetime ago I started this thread.

Sonia - I congratulated you on FB but congratulations again, Archie is so so gorgeous and you're doing really well. Breastfeeding is such hard work and so tiring and demanding. I only managed 3 weeks with Harrison and was so ill after having Reuben that he only had my colustrum - I didn't beat myself up over it this time. I take my hat off to breastfeeding mummies! Message anytime :flower:

Maria - wow I can't believe you may try again this year!! You brave, brave lady :haha: I can definitely see the advantages of having a small age gap. Hard work! But they'd be so close! I'm pleased with the age gap we have, Harrison has adapted so well, though I was hoping I would have had just the one in nappies by now...

Almost - you got your boy!! YAY!! so exciting :happydance: I'm so pleased for you.

So many babies due sooon!!! :cloud9: What babies do we have altogether, I lose track! Lots of baby boys...and how many baby girls, 3..?

Massive congratulations Sunshine!!! :hugs:

Jem - three gorgeous girls!! I love the name Ruby (sometimes call Reuben Ruby :blush: obviously won't do this when he's older lol)

Elz - I agree with what Mazndave wrote earlier in the thread - you are such a lovely lady and I'm so pleased you've stuck with us all and you haven't shown an ounce of jealousy, bitterness, resentment - I don't if I could have been the same. Your time WILL come :hugs: 100% sure of it. My parents tried for 2 years for me and my mum had pcos, an underactive thyroid, and one fallopian tube. You are so great for staying positive, loads and loads of baby dust to you :hugs:

I'm sure I've missed loads. I'm sorry. I will try and touch base more often. As for us, Harrison my big boy is 3 in April - craaazy! He's at such a funny age. Reuben is fab - he's 6 months on tuesday - again craaazy!! He's sitting unaided, rolling everywhere, babbling. They're both such happy, easy-going boys, I'm lucky :cloud9:


Take care everyone and have a great weekend xxx


----------



## mazndave

No one will judge you hun, you need to do whatever you think is best for Archie and yourself. Don't feel guilty if you don't feel like you can continue bf, but dont give up if it's what you really want to do. Like Miss M says it's normal for them to go up to 3 days and then have a poo explosion, so 1 a day is fine. There should be a few wet nappies a day though so just speak to midwife when she comes for your next check and see what she thinks.

Miss M, Emma is so gorgeous and smiley! I'm sorry to hear that she isn't really improving, but it sounds like she is really thriving otherwise. Can't believe they messed her meds up twice though, that's terrible! I hear you with the hair pulling, he loves to yank on mine and it can really hurt! If I thought short hair would suit me I'd be cutting it off!! It's great that she is sttn for you. We had a few nights where he'd do this but it was always a one off. The last 2 nights in a row though he has gone 8-6 and 9-7 between feeds, and both mornings he went back down til 9.30! Hoping it's the start of a proper routine but it probably won't be xx


----------



## MissBroody

I forgot to add that Reuben would go 2-3 days without pooping as a newborn sometimes x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia, don't beat your self up. No one will judge you Sonia. Just make sure it's the right decision for both of you and baby is happy and healthy.

I echo what Miss M said. River pooed every 10 days which is normal for bf babies. Pampers also do nappies with wetness indicator so you can see if they are weeing. Maybe try these. Once you start formula your supply will take a hit unless you pump at the times you formula feed. Baby may also start refusing the breast as a bottle is easier to get milk from. That doesn't happen all the time but does happen to some ladies so just be prepared. 

When do you next get Archie weighed? That's when you'll get a proper idea of if he's feeding ok. And remember its normal for babies to lose up to 10% of their birth weight. As long as baby is fed whether breast or formula that's all that matters x


----------



## miss malteser

Maz - 8-6 and 9-7 isn't bad. Emma doesn't normally sleep until after 10 (very Spanish of her!) but let's me have a lie in every morning!

Emz - have you started weaning river yet? In the September mums group almost everyone has started already but my pediatrician thinks it's best to wait until 5 months. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all

Saw midwife earlier and she believes he isn't feeding because he is severely tongue tide. He is booked in next week to have it cut, I will express what I have and give him that and top up with formula until he can have that done. I have tried him with a bottle and they are just do fast flowing for him, I'll have to see if I can get done different ones. 

Thanks for all the advice ladies x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Awwww Sonia, TT is really common. I'm so glad you've found that out, it causes loads of feeding issues. Once it's sorted things should be much better for you x

Miss M - nope River hasn't been weaned yet. I'm doing it in two weeks time at 26 weeks. Kai was weaned at 25 weeks. My friend started weaning at 15 weeks because baby woke a lot during the night. It's not made any difference at all! I'm in no rush to wean because its so much easier giving just milk lol I'm so lazy. But wanted to wait until as close to 6 months so I can give all foods and not worry about meat and gluten etc not to mention being able to skip purées. Too much hard work :)


----------



## sunshine82

Hi lovely ladies!

Firstly many congrats Sonia on the birth of Archie 

How is everyone?

Many thanks for all the congratulations too! We're so happy! I'm five weeks today! :)

Sorry I haven't been on this week as I set up a new account it got closed down as not supposed to have set up a new one it said if I had a inactive one! So been reinstating my original account! All too confusing!

Elz I second what other ladies have said it will happen and you deserve your turn now honey wishing you lots of baby dust. It's hard going I found the 14 months quite emotionally draining but you are going to get there I did and I thought it would never happen! :dust:

Has anyone got snow yet?!!! We have sleety rain in Bristol!

Xxxx


----------



## almosthere

Oh we have snow here in Boston!! Haha. 

Sunshine happy 5 weeks, how exciting!!

Today I announce gender to my parents over a nice breakfast outing, and then to friends over dinner tonight! SO excited, will be posting on FB tonight or tomorrow!

Sonia-so sorry to hear baby is tongue tied-I have never heard of this before-I hope the procedure to fix your sweet lo's tongue goes well!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Almost  

Hope you have a great time with family and friends announcing gender! Cant believe how far you are! Enjoy! :hugs:

I just want to get to twelve weeks - I'm finding the af style cramps and wierd pains, backache a bit disconcerting! Also really worried by time I see MW at 8 weeks or so they'll tell me I'm not preg! Wierd I know thinking like that but my gp was happy to go with hpts and her words she said they're "pretty convincing" as they were three different brands all nicely strong positives!!! I find it strange they don't check levels when you go in! That doesn't seem the norm here! My bbs are so painful in the night but not so bad during the day, I've picked up a sinusy type cold and feel tired so I hope levels are right and all will be well! 

Loving this so much though I still can't quite believe it! 

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies,

Yah to announcing the gender to your friends and family Almosthere, so exciting!

Sunshine - the AF style cramps are really worrying at times I remember them well, my midwife said to me try to see them as a positive size that your uterus is changing to accommodate your growing child as opposed to a negative - easier said than done I know. I never had an official blood test or levels checked with my GP until my 8 week midwife appointment I think, it was some time ago now that it's a bit of a blur but I know I didn't see GP and have pregnancy confirmed etc. although it may have been different for me as I was in hospital early on as suspected ectopic so guess they confirmed then. I'm sure all will be ok, I know how worrying these first weeks can be but I'm sure all will be ok x

Jem - happy birthday :) hope you have a wonderful day x

So who is next to pop? Presh them Jem?

Afm, things are going ok. Archie is doing well on the formula and seems to be a real eater at the moment. I am demand feeding so that we can build his weight back up which the midwife was fine with, so every 3/4 hrs I guess which I think is the normal timings. He is a real daytime sleeping and night time waker so the last few days have been tough with not much sleep. Tonight has been better, we seem to be in a routine of waking every 3/4 hrs, give him 3/4 of his feed, bum change then feed the rest and off to zzz we go! I have been some what up and down emotionally but think that this is mainly due to the lack of sleep and also the whole feeding thing. We've been inundated with visitors and gifts, which is lovely but I've told hubby we are closing for visitors tomorrow as I've had enough. Don't get me wrong it's lovely that people want to come over and see him but it's just too much at the moment, and I need to sleep when he does. DH is bonding more with Archie now he is bottle feeding - I think he found it quite daunting at first as e has never really been involved with the care of a new born baby so things like how to hold, bum changes, winding etc are all completely new to him. He is also right in the middle of quiting smoking which is agitating him, not the best time to give up but he wants to do it.

Sorry if I've missed anyone x


----------



## PreshFest

I popped today!! Ill update later... Crazy birth story!!!


----------



## Jembug

I've just seen Facebook!!! Congratulations, she is a beauty!
So much to catch up on..... Off to do my NVQ today, will catch later, sending lots of love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations presh! cc


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg congratulations Presh x x


----------



## sunshine82

Congratulations Presh x


----------



## Elz

Congrats Presh!! x


----------



## MissBroody

Congratulations Presh!!

xx


----------



## iow_bird

Congratulations Presh!!! xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Presh, she is gorgeous x


----------



## Renzalxx

PreshFest said:


> I popped today!! Ill update later... Crazy birth story!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! Cant wait to hear all about it x


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations Presh!! Looking forward to hearing your crazy birth story!! xx


----------



## almosthere

Congrats presh!!!!


----------



## sunshine82

hi ladies how are you all doing?

Do you have snow? we have a fair bit here in bristol about 9cms.

ill be 6 weeks on Sunday :) still waiting for my booking appt with the midwife- looking forward to getting the appt so i know things are okay.
Symptom wise I've been getting shooting pains in bbs and nipples - owww! cramps still but less frequent, frequent bath room visits lol, and intermittent morning sickness- just feeling sick but wow it starts at 5am- sort of coincides with my random early hours waking at 4.30am most mornings and exhausted in work by mid afternoon! hope this is all normal stuff! and oh my i am so thirsty all the time- no food is appealing to me my lips are dry! could do with a lovely ice lolly but we are out of them and i can't go out as the snow is freezing!

Would love an unbiased opinion on something- today woke up and snow really quite bad and still was falling heavy when i went to get in car- hardly no cars left my street this morning and i really didn't want to risk driving into work and getting stranded on the way- the police are advising again all but essential travel. So thought i would get the bus, all buses then cancelled! OH is offshore so no other ways of getting into work really, texted my boss telling her i am trying to get in but don't feel safe driving plus don't want to get stranded on way with no facilities if journey inevitably takes 5x as long! she sent me a text back saying can you walk? thats all she said- she knows about our lovely news and has been nice about it at work but today i feel she is cross with me for not walking in its 5 and half miles. MIL said i am not to drive or walk as she lives on main roads and they were struggling (we live in a side road) i just feel really worried I'm going to get into trouble on Monday when i go back in as she said others got in from areas surrounding mine- I'm not a wimp and i wouldn't use bump as a excuse i genuinely tried so hard and nw feel awful for not going in- even though i would finish at 5pm and have to the 5 and half mile walk in the dark in snow which is now freezing over as there are no buses running. Love little bean so much and wouldn't want to put them at risk. As it stands I've been docked a days pay but thats little price to pay for me and bean being safe and refusing to walk ten miles today or driving when i don't feel safe.

So sorry just needed a rant! 

Hope you are all warm and if you have snow keep safe xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Sunshine - you made the right decision, you should not be expected to talk 5 1/2 miles each way in this weather, expecting or not. If she mentions it to you I think you should ask if you can discuss it privately and tell her that tried your best and that you were actually quite disappointed that she would expect you to do that.


----------



## Elz

Sunshine you are completely entitled to stay at home if you feel that your personal safety is at risk! I also think it was very rude of your boss to suggest you walk 5.5 miles!! Even if you weren't pregnant that is a very unreasonable request! Please don't stress yourself out about it because as you've said you've made a reasonable attempt to get to work but as your personal safety was at risk, you chose to stay at home! They would not have covered your insurance if you happened to bump your car either!
I would have done exactly the same as you, so don't worry about it! Hope you're well! :)


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you so much Elz and Sonia, thats really helped :hugs: you are so right. I'm such a little worrier and i think she knows how conscientious i am so i think she sort of played at that today. She knows roughly where I lives so she should have known its not just a stroll away so she shouldn't have needed to ask if i can walk.- i had to tell her no i can't walk six miles- but even if she thought it was only a couple of miles, thats still a risk and if i was her wouldn't have asked anyone to walk in- id feel awful if anything had happened to them! Anyway at least me and little bean are safe! :) 

How is Archie Sonia? are you and hubby okay? x

How are you Elz? xxx


----------



## Elz

I'm alright thanks, enjoying my day off because of the snow but Hubby is in work so I'm a bit apprehensive until he's home safe and sound! I'm on CD11 now and attempting the SMEP (without DH's knowledge to avoid pressure!!) and also having my legs propped up after dtd!!! Haha! We'll see if these tac-tics work in 17 days! Fingers crossed!

Hope everyone else is enjoying the snow if you've got it!! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

You should have come and get me if you like? :)

I am good thanks, as is Archie. We've had a few touch days, up and down and am shattered but we're settling into a routine now, well I think and hope! He was due to go into hospital today to have his tongue snipped due to tongue tie but it's been moved to Wednesday, pleased really considering the weather - it's quite bad here with snow, ice and high winds. We had a really tough night a few nights ago where he was awake 12-7 and just would settle no matter what. I never thought I'd be so grateful and excited, plus feel so energised after 3 hours solid sleep x


----------



## sunshine82

Elz- good luck for this month- sending you lots of baby dust and I'm sure this will be your month, i did read up about the SMEP plan, what worked for me was the Clearblue fertility monitor esp pinpointed days so really knew we did when the time was right esp with my irregular cycles! I'm more than willing to lend that to you i can post etc if you do want to borrow it- its a miracle worker for me! if not no worries but id love you to get success on it too- it takes first month to get used to you and then second month it should be more accurate- it was for me. Anyway let me know. :hugs: xxxx


Sonia- it sounds like you are doing amazingly well, settling in nicely and getting that routine established, i bet you are exhausted - are you catching naps when little one sleeping. I think you right about it being good Archies appt moved its so dangerous out there. Hope it all goes well. Hope you manage to feel more awake soon and get some sleep. So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I haven't really managed to nap when he sleeps as have been trying to keep on top of things at home, which I now realise can wait and will definitely be sleeping when he does or at least trying to. We've also had loads of early morning appointments which has meant that I've had to get up but could quite easily go straight back to sleep when he settles x


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, glad to see you all back on here! Miss you ladies.
Firstly Elz, goodluck for this month, I've everything crossed for you xxx

Sonia, you sound like your doing a fab job... I know what its like when the jobs mount up at home... You feel you have to do them, especially if visitors are still coming. Are you still breast feeding? I hear tongue tie is super common, hope he recovers once Archie has had his op.

Sunshine, regardless that your pregnant, walking that amount of miles is crazy! It's not like it's easy to walk in it either! And it's not about getting in, it's the walk home in the dark... Your safety!
So don't feel guilty.
Don't envy your pregnancy signs but look at it that it's all positive.

Presh hope your doing well! Can't wait to hear your birth story!

As for the snow it's quite bad... My mum does the job I do in the NHS and she is expected to drive the 17 miles to this house and has no choice but to drive through some lanes- and this is night work! And to make her feel more pressured the family of the child ahe is giving rest bite care too have been texting her trying to encourage her to work! So my mum is giving herself an hour an a half to get there- will work 9.5 hours over night and how ever long it takes to get home! 
So glad I'm on mat leave coz that would be me!

No news from me, 38 weeks Tomoz and zero signs!

Hope all the other mummies are safe but enjoying the snow xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem - can't believe you are 38 weeks, that's really creeped up, can't wait for your news.

Presh - hope you and Zoe are well?

I'm formula feeding at the moment as he cannot latch properly. I'm not sure ill go back to it once the snip has been done as he is quite settled on a bottle and I'm more relaxed plus he had the colostrum so thinking I'll stay as we are.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi ladies.

Elz lots of baby dust to you x

Sonia, it's so hard in the first few weeks. It's the lack of sleep. You sound like you're going well though.

Jem, wow you could go any day. Can't believe how quickly all of the pregnancies have gone!

As for us all is good. River is only feeding once a night now thank goodness. Kai has started pre school. A few tears the poor love but he says he likes it lol

In other news when River was born we were asked to be in an NHS DVD for our hospital. It's info from first tri to bringing baby home. We did the new baby at home segment. We were invited to watch the screening of it on wednesday at the hospital. The film is brilliant and really well done. They chose River to be on the front of the DVD and the cover lol It's all very surreal. Once it's up on their website I'll let you ladies know so you can watch :)


----------



## PreshFest

Hey everyone! I need to go back and catch up on all your posts over the past five days... But for now, here is my birth story :)

Zoe's fast and furious birth story...

On Friday January 11th, at 39w 6d pregnant, I had a rather vigorous membrane sweep at my midwife appointment around noon. I immediately started losing parts of my plug and had a few Braxton hicks contractions throughout the rest of the day, but nothing out of the ordinary. At midnight a painful contraction woke me up and totally took me by surprise. It didn't just 'kind of' hurt, it HURT. They kept coming about 15-30 minutes apart, but never got closer than that and stayed the same strength. I was able to remain lying down during them, just had to really relax and breathe through them. Luckily I was able to sleep in between them as well. 

Saturday morning I decided to just get up and get moving to see if they would pick up or slow down. For a while they seemed to pick up so we sent Quinn to her grandparents in case this was the real deal. Not long after she left, they basically stopped. Of course!! So we decided to go walk around the mall since it was one degree outside, but that didn't do anything either. I had a few contractions, but very very few! So then we got a call that Quinn was sick and throwing up so we decided to go get her since obviously I was not in labor. The rest of the evening was pretty calm.

Around 11pm I started having contractions again while in bed. This time I had to get out of bed and squat to get through them, though. They were again 15-30 mins apart. I tried walking and that didn't stop or speed them up, so I got in the shower. While in there I had a total meltdown. I had basically been in false labor for over 24 hours already and I was starting to realize that an epidural would be the only way I could make it through the rest of the labor and delivery. I have nothing against epis, but I loved my birth experience with Quinn and I really wanted to have another great experience, hopefully an even better one this time. Anywho, I got out of the shower and woke up Scott to make him listen to my pity rant and he was very understanding. The contractions continued for the rest of the night, and I had to get out of bed and squat for every. Single. One. How was I to go into proper labor after not sleeping for two nights?? I was a total mess. 

Sunday morning we had Quinn go with her grandparents again so Scott and I could try to rest. I called my midwife to tell her about having these contractions for so long and she said it sounded like prodromal labor and I needed to get as much rest as possible for when my body decided to switch over to the real thing. The contractions stayed the same and were spread out and sporadic, so we decided to watch a few episodes of Dexter. The contractions seemed to speed up while I was sitting so I figured I'd just stand up and they would stop. Nope. At 1pm they were even stronger and 6 minutes apart consistently. Scott was timing them without my knowledge since I was still figuring it was false labor. Then suddenly he turns of the tv, gets in the shower and starts cleaning the house. He definitely knew something I didn't! I hopped in the shower again and that slowed them for a bit, but not by much. They were getting even more painful at this time, but still 6 minutes apart. I was REALLY working hard to get through them. Still squatting for each one and using my hypnobirthing techniques. I had to pee constantly, so I ended up squatting over a towel so I could just totally relax during contractions instead of holding in my pee, so yes, I peed!

Around 5:30p I had a few contractions mixed in that were 4-5 mins apart and I was getting pretty uncomfortable so I decided call the midwife and lie about the timing of the contractions. I wasn't supposed to go in until they were 4 minutes apart, one minute long for one hour. So that's what I told her, even thought it wasn't true. At this point I also tried to check my cervix and I swear I felt her head!

We left the house at six o'clock and I was praying contractions would slow while we were in the car since sitting made them hurt much more. No. Such. Luck. They sped up to 3-4 mins apart which meant I had about 9 in the car! I was breathing deeper and deeper with each one and moaning louder and louder. Ouch.

We got to the hospital at 6:32. Scott parked illegally right at the entrance and fought with the security guard to allow him to move the car after he got me to triage. He got me up there and headed back down. They wanted me to sit on the bed while they hooked me up to a monitor and I fought them tooth and nail. The nurse was ready to punch me, I'm sure. I was finally able to do it, they strapped the monitor and and the midwife showed up seconds later to check me. I was NINE centimeters. NINE. They tried to get me to sit in a wheelchair, and in hindsight, I should have, but I fought that one as well. Finally Scott got back and we had to go upstairs one floor to labor and delivery. We hopped in the elevator and I had another major contraction where I had to squat and basically yell through. My body was totally taking over... The midwife said that this was the first time she left her gloves on because she thought the baby would be born in the elevator. 

Once out of the elevator we rounded the corner and another contraction. I squatted again and this time I felt her move way down. They were trying to get me back up and walking to my room, but I was certain she was coming so I told them there was no way as she was rightthere! This sent everyone into a panic. Nurses running from all directions to help deliver the baby in the hallway. The first responder was an anesthesiologist, which made the midwife laugh as he was of no use at this point. They talked me in to crawling into a nearby room so I could have privacy. Once there she checked me again and said we still had time to make it to my room. So they talked me into walking again. I was wearing a dress and it was up over my belly and I had nothing else on. Blood and goo were oozing from me...there were innocent bystanders in the hall watching this all go down! I was only able to walk a bit further as this time baby WAS coming. So again, we popped into another room that was not mine! I saw a nurse with a blanket that she was putting on the floor and I was on it in no time flat. My body just started pushing on its own...strangest feeling ever! I was basically roaring with each push. My legs were so tired of squatting so I tried to lie on the bed. I got as far as my hands and knees on the end of the bed and my body was pushing again. This time I could feel every inch of Zoe inside me. My ass felt like it was going to bust wide open! I asked what was up with the ass pain and they all laughed at me. Seconds later she was out! I heard them all marveling since she was born in her sac. They broke it since there was meconium in it and they placed her underneath me as I was on my hands and knees. They kept telling me to pick her up, but I was frozen from the shock! I said hi and happy bday to her, but could not get myself to move a muscle. So they must have given her to Scott, I have no idea. Then my midwife had to force me to sit down so they could monitor my placenta and bleeding. I was totally shocked that it was over and I was just laughing saying, 'what just happened?' And 'did that really just happen??' We checked into the hospital at 6:40 and Zoe was born at 7:06. My placenta came out easily within 10 minutes, I was fine, Zoe was fine...omg. I'm still trying to get my head around the whole thing! We thought I would be sent home once we got there since I lied about my contractions. And good thing I did! She was so close to being born at home or in the car on that freeeeezing night! We checked out of the hospital 25 hours later -the shortest stay any of the nurses had ever seen. But since I didn't labor there at all, that cut the time significantly. It was a total whirlwind. And it was perfect. It was a great experience despite going thru transition in the car/triage/hallway!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Press - wow, what an experience! I'm now in floods of tears reading it, very touching and you should feel very proud. Zoe is amazing and I bet Quinn is the doting big sister! X

I will get around to posting my birth story x


----------



## Jembug

Just love it Presh! Thank god you lied! Otherwise your poor husband :)
Out of interest why did you squat? Never heard of that, did it feel better? I may try it, ha ha. What a lovely birth, although painful, just amazing! Well done you!

What was Quinn like when she met her sister? I'm very nervous about this!
Your family photo on Facebook- you look amazing! 

Yes, Sonia, can't wait to hear your whole birth story... It's just dawned on me that I'm next! Eeeeeeek! Scared, excited, more scared I won't cope with the pain- although I did it before, what if I'm not that brave again?
She has been really hurting my mini moo tonight, I've decided she feels that low that I no longer want to dtd- the husband can wait now! Ha xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

I squatted too and found quite a lot of relief with it and also think it helped get him quite low so pushing was shorter. 

I love your mini moo reference, that's what we use with my niece :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Well done Presh. Brilliant birth story. Must have been crazy to be in the hallway labouring. I also found this time round my body took over which I found weird as that didn't really happen first time.

Hope you are all settling in well at home x


----------



## almosthere

Wow presh what a nicely written birth story-it had me on my toes! I though you were about to give birth in the hallway of the hospital! LOL! Since I am now over halfway to my own birth story, I am starting to get very nervous!!!!


----------



## Elz

Wow Presh, what an amazing birth story! Congrats once again! X


----------



## miss malteser

Great birth story presh! Something to tell Zoe when she's older! How are things going at home now you have got two of them?!

Sonia- just seen on Facebook that you're leaving archie with his nan for the night. You are so brave!! I've only left Emma for 5 hours on two occasions and both times returned home sooner than planned like a big wuss!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Yes, Archie went to Nanny's for his first sleepover and mummy was a blubbering wreck all night :cry: I don't think it was the fact that he was there and not here I think that maybe just topped it off.

I had this really panic like attack with 'I'm not sure I can do this?' 'I'm not a good mummy / what if I'm not a good mummy?' 'He's poorly because of me' (he's not poorly as such but has really acidic smelling poo, like vinegar - any thoughts ladies?). Poor. DH didn't know what hit him when he asked if I was ok, the floodgates burst! 

I'm ok this morning, had a good nights sleep, although did wake up a few times but managed to drop back off again. He's been an angel for my mum, good feeds in the night and slept quite well, she must have the magic nanny touch.


----------



## almosthere

sonia-sorry to hear about your panic-but sending him to your nan's was the perfect solution so you could keep you cool! Hope all is well now!

afm I feel like my second half of pregnancy is just dragging on....actually...since 19 weeks LOL....I just want to be 6 months already, what's taking so darn long?! hehe....I think I am just really excited to meet my son and losing all patience!!! Day off from work today, so hoping to go shopping with DH before it starts to snow like crazy...one more day off from work tomorrow would be very appreciated snow ;)


----------



## Jembug

Sonia you have that magic touch too! Hope you had some good old sleep!

Almost so exciting, what you buying shopping wise?

Our snow has been bad but we got out today :) x


----------



## almosthere

Well we've bought almost all we need-minus the house-still waiting for homes to pop up in our price range-putting our condo up for sale by feb 1st the latest to sell so getting closer! Today we bought baby's 8 piece bedding set as it was on sale, a super cute onesie, and a homecoming outfit. I bought a diaper bag yesterday. We already have crib, night stand and dresser too! The main big things left to get are the pack and play, stroller and extra car seat base, and feeding chair! =)


----------



## almosthere

Ahh you got out of work early? I doubt I will get a snow day tomorrow although it would be quite lovely! We had lots of closed schools last week, including in my town, BUT the town I work in was open, so i went in to work!


----------



## Jembug

Ooh almost it's so exciting! So your moving house too? How much stress!
We moved when our first was 9 weeks old and DH was useless at the legal stuff so I had to sort all that out- never want to move again! X


----------



## almosthere

Hahaha it is so stressful-especially when it is crunch time and you have to SELL a place on top of finding one-oh dear! Keeping positive and just waiting for homes to pop pop on the market soon!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all

Hope everyone is well?

Presh - hope all is well with you and Zoe? I bet Quinn is smitten?

Jem - not long now, any signs?

Almost - I hope the house sale / finding somewhere new doesn't take too long

Hope everyone else is well?

Archie's tongue tie was done today and it was just horrible. He screamed, I cried, my mum cried - it was emotional lol! Hopefully he'll feed better now. Think we're in for a long night! Although having said that he has just woken from a 3.5 hr sleep, he is feeding better although he guzzles his bottle down so quick, 4oz in about 5-10 mins I wonder if it touches the sides sometimes! He's off to my osteopath today for some cranial massage and realignment, should be interesting. Anyone else ever taken their little ones?


----------



## miss malteser

I´ve never heard of that Sonia. What do they do? Is it something that the doctors have recommended?


----------



## almosthere

I also have never heard of either of the two things sonia! I hope all goes well and that archie is feeling better from his procedure!

Happy 22 weeks to me...obvi want to be 24 weeks already so I can hit my next month mark hehe..,..

Everyone is saying how much I popped since being away on winter vacation-I am happy to look pregnant finally!! hehe


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :) 

Havent had chance to come on here in weeks! Its lovely to see sonia and presh have had their bundles :) Congrats girls! Sorry if i've missed anyone else - i havent read back too far...

Happy 22 weeks almost! Where did the time go?! And congrats on your blue bundle. Have you thought of any names yet?

Harry and Poppy are 22 weeks on saturday. They are into everything now. Harry wants to stand all the time and Poppy is trying to roll over. They want mammy to sing, dance and play constantly now....leaving me with not much time to do anything else!! 

I've only had time to come on here now as Poppy is playing happily in her Jumperoo and Harry in their door bouncer! Think i'm gunna make use of the time ive got with two hands free and make myself a hot cup of tea - fingers crossed i'll get to drink it hot!

x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Wow 22 weeks, where has that time gone? Glad to hear you're ok.

It is where the tongue is tied from the tip to the underside of the mouth, under the tongue. It prevents use of the tongue properly. They basically hold the town up and snip the piece if skin that is causing the tie with scissors :(


----------



## miss malteser

The son of one if the mums in the September mums group has the same but it had to be fixed under general anaesthetic! Glad that little Archie didn't need that!


----------



## Soniamillie01

I wish they had given him some anaeseatic, was horrible :(


----------



## almosthere

Sonia-thanks for the details on that-sounds painful indeed! I hope he is healing up nicely!

babybumphope-poppy and harry-what cute names-especially together! I can't beleive it either, I am the same week pregnant as your 2 little ones are age wise-time truly does fly by! 6 months will be right around the corner ;) As for names-it will be a surprise at birth but I can tell you lovely ladies ;) Liam Michael unless we hear of a better name that we both like more!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Lovely name x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sonia, hope Archie is ok the poor little mite. It's awful seeing them in pain. Hope you didn't miss him to much when he stayed with nanny. 

Almost, your pregnancy is flying by. Liam is a cute name, it was really popular over here at one point because of a member of a band over here. Have you bought many clothes?

BBH the twins are beautiful. Love your avatar of them. How are you finding having two? It was bad enough chasing Kai around when he started walking so can't imagine two at the sane development stage! Wow 

We start weaning River onto food this weekend. I can't believe it's weaning time already. Where has my newborn gone? :cry:


----------



## almosthere

Weaning already? Is there a pause button Emz?!

As for clothes-I am ADDICTED to cute pieces I find and just have to have them! But we are actually all set-my mom got me hand me downs from this woman who had a son around the same time as my due date-so they are seasonally perfect and we have bin fulls for all ages up to 24 months!! We only have a fiew 18 month and 24 month pieces so we will be shopping more later. Also-I am off to babysit my two favorite boys Saturday just for 2 or 3 hours (have to pay for those baby clothes I purchased! hehe) So, we will be hopefully getting some hand me down things from that fam. as they offered if we had a boy :)


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, glad to see your all ok.

Bbh, lovely avatar! And I love the name Poppy, is my fav, but Shaun is saying no! So Ruby she will be.

Almost your pregnancy is going so fast! Shaun wanted Liam for a boy, after his brother.
We have lots of hand me down clothes from friends, infact, the cot and the push chair is all hand me down stuff- all good :)

Emz, goodluck with the weaning. Does River sleep through the night yet?
I always video the girls when I weaned them.

Miss m, how are you?

Sonia, hope Archie is ok? Poor little pudding!
When Demi was four weeks she got admitted to hospital coz she bronchilotis- can't spell, and they had to put a feeding tube up her nose and down into her tummy. Just awful, I had to leave the ward coz she was screaming so much :(

I'm 39 weeks Tomoz! Although my due date was by my LMP is this Sunday... So we shall see?
Nothing to report except I just cant stop cleaning! I've polished the whole house and hovered. Cleaned the kitchen and changed all the bed sheets.
Although I'm giving now... Still desperate to clean the bathroom and kitchen floor, then there's the washing and ironing to finish...tomorrow is another day- I never had this with the others!!

I can't wait to meet Ruby, can't wait to see who she looks like? As there is me, Shaun and our girls to compare her too... Im quite nervous about when, how I will go into labour and the outcome. I've got it into my head that I will just breeze
Into the labour ward, give birth and be home within 6 hours! ( all depending on time, ect, the girls are staying at Shauns mum- although they wil think mummy and Daddy are going out for dinner and there having a Nanna sleep over)
I just want one night at home to take in our newborn baby and to relax a bit. Plus I've heard that 3rd time after pains are terrors??
Hope that doesn't sound selfish? I love my girls millions and there feelings are my priority- so the sleepover will only go ahead if we are able to keep Ruby's arrival quiet for 24 hours?

Presh hope your enjoying Zoe.

Love to all the other ladies 
Xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

You don't sound selfish at all Jem. At the end of the day Ruby bless her is never really going to have you all to herself so it will be lively for you to bond on your own without feeling bad about the girls. And yes I heard after pains are worse with every birth. That alone is enough to put me off having any more. My ones after River were almost like labour again. Awful x


----------



## almosthere

Jem wow you are due in a week-you must be so excited!! So if you have a boy next time-if you plan on having more children-is Liam a guaranteed name? I like Liam, but I love Bryce, but DH is not a big fan-it makes me sad because I really love that name!!


----------



## Jembug

Never ever having anymore :) three Girlies is plenty, ha ha x


----------



## almosthere

haha I hear you Jem! You will have your hands full for sure!!


----------



## almosthere

Think I have my second stomach bug in a matter of two months....they were not kidding when they said pregnancy makes your immune system weak :'( I got my first bug in brazil, now I have my second hear at home in the US


----------



## Jembug

Hope you feel better soon Almost- that exact thing happened to me.
I had the bug twice in three weeks, not good! Drink lots. Maybe you need some extra vitamins? X


----------



## almosthere

Not sure! My b-12 shot is due very soon...Feb 4th! And this bug was not nearly as bad as the one last month so that was good at least! =)


----------



## Elz

Get well soon Almost! X


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies! I was only sick that one weekend day thank goodness! Hope all are well =)


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope everyone is ok?

Sorry I haven't been on much, had a complete melt down last night, bloody hormones! Went to baby clinic yesterday where I was basically accused of over feeding Archie because he went from 7lb 15 to 9lb 13 in ten days. Sick of conflicting advice from midwives, one says feed on demand, another only feed every four hours - I'd have social services round from him screaming if I let him go four hours! Thank god for mums ah, had to call her last night to come keep me sane. Sorry to moan on, hope you're all ok x


----------



## almosthere

Sonia I understand why getting varying/contradicting advice would be frustrating and especially being accused of over feeding how bold of them to be rude to you!


----------



## Jembug

I've always demand fed my babies at this stage! Your soon know if your
Over feeding coz he would be sick all the time!
Your his mummy and you know best!
X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks both, he's never sick and I thought the same Jem.
So he mormally has 4oz but tonight he just wouldn't settle so I tried him on another oz afterwards and he took it and crashed, that was at ten o clock, asleep by eleven woke at 3am - mummy has slept :dance:

We've just fed again and I did the same, 4oz with an extra oz if he drained the bottle and he did and took it, broke himself off with about a quarter of an oz to go, is now settling back to sleep (it's 4am here). I'm happy for him to have 5oz if he'll take it himself and is satisfied for longer x

Jem - any twinges?


----------



## Jembug

No twinges, she is a bit quiet so I'm just going to drink some juice an just about to make me happy :/


----------



## Jembug

Hows everyone doing?

I'm 40 weeks tomoz!!!! Got period pains today but Shaun made me something spicy last night so it could be just not agreeing with me??

Love to you all x


----------



## almosthere

EEEEK so exciting Jem-do you think she will arrive tomorrow right on time?!? Are period pains a sign of labor about to begin?


----------



## Jembug

That's how my other two started then contractions... No change in me though x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fingers crossed you're not waiting too long jem. Thinking of you x


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone, hope all is well.

Eek Jem, I reckon this is gonna be it for you, hope your little girl comes on her due date! I have my fingers crossed that Ruby doesn't keep you waiting.

Sonia, like the others said, just ignore them you know best! I demand fed Seth and still do to a certain extent, yeah he's getting into a set routine but if one day he's ready for his bottle half an hour earlier than normal I'm not gonna leave him to scream! And as for the weight gain, you've obviously just got a healthy little boy who loves his milk! I got told by my health visitor that its almost impossible to over feed at this stage as their gag reflex and weak tummy muscle thing would mean they'd throw up whatever they didn't need xx


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone, hope all is well.

Eek Jem, I reckon this is gonna be it for you, hope your little girl comes on her due date! I have my fingers crossed that Ruby doesn't keep you waiting.

Sonia, like the others said, just ignore them you know best! I demand fed Seth and still do to a certain extent, yeah he's getting into a set routine but if one day he's ready for his bottle half an hour earlier than normal I'm not gonna leave him to scream! And as for the weight gain, you've obviously just got a healthy little boy who loves his milk! I got told by my health visitor that its almost impossible to over feed at this stage as their gag reflex and weak tummy muscle thing would mean they'd throw up whatever they didn't need xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Jem, anything????

Sonia, some HV's seriously are a waste of space. I was told Kai was too big, then he started walking and he was too small. I stopped listening in the end. He's perfectly healthy. You're doing a fab job x


----------



## almosthere

Jem how exciting, I hope this is it for you and your little baby girl!!!!


----------



## iow_bird

Hi :)
Sonia: I can't believe they told you you were over feeding!! Seriously, I wonder where some of these people get their qualifications!! You do what works for you and Archie, stuff the baby clinic and it's "advice"
Almost: Glad that bug didn't hit you too hard! Hope your well otherwise. :) x
Jem: Good luck babe!! Hope those period pains were the start of something xx

I'm due to have my section on Tuesday :) 5th Feb, very excited and very nervous. I've just made the wee ones crib up with sheets and everything and it kinda freaked me out that I'm actually going to have a very small person sleeping in there soon!! Made all our plans for the hospital, childcare, who's visiting when etc etc! So it's really feeling like it's a bit more real now! I'm so over pregancy though, I can't wait to meet my little boy :)


----------



## Jembug

Still pregnant, still have period pains! Boo hoo.

Goodluck Low Bird, hope your c section goes well and you get some rest after. Love to see a photo.

I've got two bored girls because I didn't make any plans, thinking I'd have a baby... What to do? Xx
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Jembug

Emz how cute is your avater!


----------



## almosthere

Jem I am rooting for this little one to come out very soon for you!

iow-I can't beleive your little one is almost here...eeek!!!! Tomorrow you will be able to say "my baby will be in my arms THIS week, yay!" (or is it already sunday there b.c if it is then its already next week hehe it is sat. here!) 

afm have to go to open house sdo working a couple hours O.T. but with my commute I wont be home until 12:00 and that is if it does not run late like last time. Off to get ready, have a lovely day ladies!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ooooh iow good luck for Tuesday x

Jem, I bet by Monday the little lady arrives! x

Almost, don't work too hard x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies for all of your advice. I am going to 'sod them off' so to speak and feed him when he is hungry! They also told us to switch to vari flow tests but he loses so much milk, like soaks through two bibs so I've switched back to slow flow and he doesn't lose a dribble and only took 3.5/4oz which he never does - makes me think how much he was losing down himself each feed. Maybe the vari flow was better before his tongue was untied.

Iow - good luck for Tuesday, that's my brothers bday!

Jem - I'm going Tuesday as well for you! How was Demi's party? I think you said it was her birthday / party?

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## iow_bird

Honestly Sonia, you're his Mummy, you know best!! Think of the HV as advice you can take or leave! 

I lost some of my plug today and been getting the odd crampy contractiony thing this afternoon, so maybe baby will be here a bit sooner than tuesday. Here's hoping, cos I'd quite like to go into labour naturally and then have my section once labour is established, better for baby that way.

Almost: Tomorrow I can say my baby will be here tomorrow!!! It's already Sunday here, so definately can say baby will be here this week :) hehe! 

Hope your wee girly comes along soon Jem and stops messing you about!
xxx


----------



## Jembug

So exciting low!!! 

Sorry Sonia, I meant to say that you do know best and it sounds like your doing just fine :)
We had a tea party on Tuesday just gone and we have family coming this afternoon for tea and cake. So glad I made it till now. 
My house needs cleaning, so Monday mid day would be nice for it all to start! Ha


----------



## almosthere

OMGSh IOW tomorrow is tuesday for you eeeek!!! Good luck-you must be so excited you will do great!


----------



## Jembug

Will be thinking of you Low xx


----------



## almosthere

Yes so excited for you iow....keep us updated after your csection yayayayay!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck iow x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck iow, thinking of you x


----------



## mazndave

Good luck iow, it'll be Tuesday now where you are! xx


----------



## Elz

Hope everything went well for you today iow! X


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, hope your all well?
I'm in the early stages of labour right now.... Eeeek. X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Jem, can't wait to hear your news x


----------



## almosthere

Iow and jem I am dying for updates-i hope you are both doing well!!!!! sooo excited for you!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg. Good luck Jem. Come on baby Ruby x x


----------



## mazndave

Just seen your news on facebook Jem, congrats hun!! Can't wait to see pics.

Next baby due now is you Almost, 16 weeks to go woohoo, flying by xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congratulations Jem, Shaun and girls on the arrival of Ruby x


----------



## Jembug

Thanks ladies xxx
She is so perfect! Will post birth story later x


----------



## iow_bird

Hi
Noah arrived a bit early, waters broke on their own at 1.45am on Monday morning, contractions started an hour later and I did 7.5hrs of labour with no pain relief, and then had a spinal/epidural just before my section. All went so well, except them taking 4 goes and 2 drs to get the epidural in place. 
Baby Noah was born at 10.07am on the 4th Feb, weighing 7lb3oz (3.26Kgs) and he is gorgeous! He's feeding well, but my boobs are so sore, I swear I have enough milk for about 3 babies!
We're home now an he is settling into the family beautifully :)
Will post a picture tomorrow 
xx


----------



## iow_bird

ooh and congratulations Jembug! xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats iow, can't wait to see pics z

Jem - saw your pic on FB, Ruby is gorgeous x


----------



## PreshFest

iow_bird said:


> Hi
> Noah arrived a bit early, waters broke on their own at 1.45am on Monday morning, contractions started an hour later and I did 7.5hrs of labour with no pain relief, and then had a spinal/epidural just before my section. All went so well, except them taking 4 goes and 2 drs to get the epidural in place.
> Baby Noah was born at 10.07am on the 4th Feb, weighing 7lb3oz (3.26Kgs) and he is gorgeous! He's feeding well, but my boobs are so sore, I swear I have enough milk for about 3 babies!
> We're home now an he is settling into the family beautifully :)
> Will post a picture tomorrow
> xx

So funny, iow! I've been saying I have enough milk to feed three babies, too! I'm a major over producer lol. I've been pumping and freezing the excess...you should see my freezer! I think it will end up going bad before we can use it all though..

Congrats on baby! I hope all is going well!


----------



## Elz

Huge comgrats iow and Jem!!! X


----------



## almosthere

Congrats on your little bundles of joy iow and jem!!! 

OMG am I really next?! Is it really only 16 weeks left to go? I can't even beleive it!!! 

Sorry I have been MIA I threw up for the past 13 hours straight starting yesterday afternoon-still in recovery-def. got the flu-it was HORRID. I hope it stays away from you all. MY poor little one was kicking mommy the whole time and got the hiccups-I hope he wasnt too uncomfortable :(


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations iow and Jem x x


----------



## sunshine82

congrats to Jem and iow!:)

how is everyone doing? ive not been online as i have been ill, i have hyperemesis and been signed off work- im nearly 10 weeks now so hope it will stop soon. I have lost about 10lbs so really been struggling, feel awful for not keeping in touch, but i hope all mummies, new babies and bumps are doing well. 

Have a lovely day x


----------



## almosthere

sunshine-sorry to hear you are not doing so hot-hope you feel better soon and start gaining that weight for baby! When I got the stomach bug I lost about 4 lbs...gaining it back very easily...lol....25 weeks today, soooo excited!!!!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks almost :) can't believe how you have only 16 weeks to go time has flown.

Definatly can sympathise with the stomach bug I'm not a sicky person at all and last week I was sick 3 times in 3 hours so as soon as I was eating then it was all lost when sick (sorry tmi) but I'm eating little and often and am feeling better than I was for sure. :) I'm being prepared healthy and nutritious food by my lovely oh and family so I'm sure ill be fine soon never expected to get HG but even princess Kate got it so it shows anyone can get it. Luckily I'm not small so I have plenty of reserves to buffer what I have lost but I love food so hope I get my love of food back soon! 

Are you buying lots for baby now then are you prepared for arrival, I am looking forward to second tri and go shopping!!! :)


Xxx


----------



## Jembug

Hello ladies, sorry only just got five mins.
How are you all?
Congratulations Low, how are you finding it having two children?

Elz, how are you doing? 

Sunshine, I can't believe your ten weeks! Sorry to hear you have that sickness-
Not going to try an spell it- hope your work are sympathetic?

Almost, not long! So so exciting! Bet your loving going boy shopping.

Sonia, how are you?

And Presh, love those photos on facebook.

Quick birth story:-
So thursday 7th I wake up and feel strange.
I take Isla to school and Demi to toddlers and do all the normal stuff... But all along I'm waiting for my contractions to start. I've got a slight tummy ache and my bump just feels heavy...
So I wash my hair and climb into bed at 7:30 and sleep... Wake up at 10:45 with a uncomfy contraction... Every ten mins they start, so called Shauns mum round ad she arrives at 11:30pm.
Basically all night me and Shauns mum stay awake and I have strong and painful contractions lasting a minute but getting no closer than six mins apart!
Shaun is snoring on the sofa!

It gets to about 6am and I'm trying to rest in-between contractions and eventually they stop at about 8am- with the odd random contraction that hurts.

Shauns mum takes the girls off for the day and my midwife is due at 11am to give me a sweep- she was coming anyway, thankgodness!

She examines me and I'm scared she will say nothing is going on... But she says I'm 4-5cm and my waters are bulging! I cried with relief! 

I'm still having random contractions about 20 mins apart and as
Demi was born after half an hour of my waters breaking, I decided that hospital is where I want to be.

12:30 we arrive, contractions are about every 7 mins...
The midwife said 'they will sit on me and see what happens!' so I'm frantically pacing up and down the room to get these contractions going... 3pm I ask for gas and air coz although they are still every 7 mins they were hurting lots.

I was told no, because I'm not inestablished labour, so I got given some parcetamol!
At 3:45 I beg for gas and air and to be examined...
While she was gone and me bouncing away on the ball, I hear a pop sound- I know it's my waters...
The midwife comes in and examines and whilst my waters are coming out- she says- 'I can barely stretch you to 5cm :(
I'm about to cry but I have a very intense contraction do I suck on gas and air- then I have another one almost straight away... So I ask for the pool to be filled because this baby is coming 'now'!!!
I get in the pool and just have contractions on top of each other... I am still calm at this point and just sucking the gas and air and briefly checking in on Shaun who is sitiing opposite me whilst I'm on all fours in the water.

At 4:27pm Rubys head is out and I feel he turn her head- very strange.
I'm able to talk and joke at this point and I push her body and she is in my arms at 4:30pm :)

Ruby has the chord wrapped round her neck and I'm gently rubbing her body and after ten seconds she cries :) 
Shaun was a bit panicked at this point because of our first birth but Ruby is fine and just beautiful.
We stay in the pool for 20 mins and I get out to deliver the placenta on the toilet- that's was strange too.
I'm checked for cuts an I got away with just graze that's doesn't even hurt!
The water was amazing and I'd defo recommend it.
So at 4:10pm I'm told I'm only 5cm to having a baby in my arms 20 mins later!
I found the labour was not as painful because the contractions were only every 7 mins, the whole thing was amazing with amazing midwives. Perfect experience for my last baby :)

Love to you all xx


----------



## Elz

Aww Jem, what a lovely birth story! :) I'm really glad that baby Ruby made it safe and sound and I hope you're doing well! How are Isla and Demi with Ruby?
As for me, I'm on CD12 and still waiting patiently for my BFP! lol If nothing happens this cycle then I'm definitely going to make an appointment to see the doctor.

Hope everyone else is well! X


----------



## iow_bird

Hi ladies!
I'm loving being a Mum to 2 children.... so much so that I now want another one despite swearing blind I was never being pregnant again few weeks ago! Hubby is yet to be convinced on #3 though!!
Noah is gorgeous, we had some family pics done this week and I've attached the pikkie I got as a sneak peek. He's a much easier baby than Tilly was :) and does a lot of sleeping! Labour was easier this time too. 

My waters broke at 1.45am, I went to the loo and felt a weird pop but nothing came out. Went back to bed and just got comfy when I felta big gush and managed to leap out of bed in time to save the matress. Stood in shock for a minute, then dashed to the toilet to sort myself out a bit. Woke hubby up and he was more interested in the bed and floor than thefact I was in labour, then asked if he could go back to bed!! I was buzzing so no chance I could go back to sleep.... and my waters were leaking horribly too, so I phoned my Dad in the UK and had a chat :) Contractions started about an hour after my waters broke and I phoned the midwife at 4am when they were fairly regular. Woke up hubby and we went to the hospital, leaving Mum at home with Tilly (who was still fast asleep)!
Walking to the hospital from the carpark was fairly fun, I had to stop every few minutes to have a contraction with a bath towel wedged between my legs so I didn't leak all over the floor.... I'm still amazed at how much liquid is in there with baby!!
Went on the CTG for a while while they established that I was actually in labour, then had to wait around while they organised my section. I'd have appreciated a bit of gas & air by 8am, but wasn't offered anything and I didn't ask so I went without. Finally got to theatre at about 9am, took them ages to get my epi/spinal in place, they managed to bend one needle on my back muscle!!! Too much figure skating when I was younger!! Finally Noah was born by c-section at 10.07am :) I got skin to skin straight away, which made such a difference to my bonding with baby this time.
Completely in love with my little man!! Breastfeeding is going really well and we're all settling down nicely as a family of four :)
 



Attached Files:







184321_416079061809028_1656499980_n[1].jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

Jem & Iow-what lovely birth stories-I am so glad all is well and that you both could enjoy the meeting of your babies! Congrats mamas!

AFM I FINALLY found the perfect house (well-for our current price range lol) and it is wonderful-we did a drive by of the neighborhood and house yesterday morning-called our realtor telling her we want to check it out asap (it was only on the market for 2 days as of yesterday) then we go to our condo-put in a solid offer as we did not want to mess around-but it was below asking price-got a call back-no counter offer the place was ours about only hours after putting in our offer. 12 couples had set up to look at this home, we were the 2nd, a 3rd looked after us-thank goodness she didnt even care to look at their offers-when she heard our story of loving her house so much right away and needing a house for baby on the way she gladly accepted our offer. I am SO excited....comes with ALL appliances eeeek!!!! =) I can't wait to set up babies nursery in April!!!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies.

Jem & IOW amazing birth stories, so happy for you both. Hope you are both well.

IOW - gorgeous pic!

Almost - amazing news :dance:

Afm, we are ok. Tired beyond belief but ok. Archie was diagnosed with what they thought was reflux but I'm not sure. The gavisgon infant seemed ok for the first day / night, he slept 12-8 (!) but since has been back to being really agitated during feeds, frantic on the bottle but starving, wont settle to sleep, sleeps for ten mins then wakes up screaming.
I don't think it's colic but have some gripe water I'm going to try. Any thoughts? We've tried different teats, different flows, different feeding positions, different sleeping positions - I'm just out of ideas now, poor little man. 

He is at Nanny's tonight and I am now on my second glass of wine to ensure I sleep!


----------



## PreshFest

Sonia have you tried different formulas? That happened with my first and all was well
After we tried different kinds..


----------



## mazndave

Looks like you both had pretty great birth experiences!

Iow, that photo of Noah is adorable!

Almost, bet you are so relieved and excited that you've found the perfect house in time. I don't envy you having to move while quite heavily pregnant tho, it's hard enough when your not!

Sonia, Seth had those sort of symptoms for a few weeks and I thought it was reflux at the time but now I'm convinced it wasn't. What I found helped him was going onto the comfort milk and having gripe water or dentinox with each bottle. I then put him on hungry milk and he's been fine since December. 

xx


----------



## almosthere

sonia-I hope things get sorted with babies feeding and crying!

maz-thank you-yes dh and I are looking forward to being all moved in...no so much with the move! LOL...luckily I am not super big and this is a very easy pregnancy compared to others I have read about! I hope it will be as smooth of a transition as possible...house inspection is tomorrow hours after our ultrasound...I am off to work after the u.s. so DH will be going to the inspection-those are never fun, always boring, so I am glad I get to skip out of that ;) If we have the money we will hire people to take down all the wallpaper in the house along with painting the inside of the house for us-it is small so hopefully will get done fast, easy, and at a good cost!


----------



## almosthere

oh boy-yes if we do not move until april 15th (our closing date may get moved sooner which would be better) then I will be VERY pregnant.....goodness!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks ladies, we've switched him to aptamil comfort tonight and he seemed more settled during the feed but still a bit ratty. He has been fighting sleep for the last hr though which is quite normal for him. He really scared mr just now, was really struggling to breath like something was stuck in his throat, then did this massive gag/heave and seems fine now, umm mummy won't be sleeping much tonight! 

Am also trying gripe where needed x


----------



## Jembug

Glad your getting your future house all sorted almost, hope you get to move soon... I had to pack up our flat when our first was weeks old and that was stress as she was a demanding baby. Bet you can't wait decorate the babies room.

Sonia, sorry your having a hard time.. I can't really offer advice as I don't really know? Like Presh said- switching formula- which you done.
And you have tried all the other things like the teats, etc.

I put Isla on hungrier baby milk and she never seemed satisfied in between feeds. 
Hope you get some rest x


----------



## Jembug

Sonia Your 46 weeks pregnant!!! Oh my, could you just imagine! Ha


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ha ha I know I need to change it :)


----------



## iow_bird

Sonia: Have you tried swaddling him to get him to sleep. Google "Happiest baby on the block" the 5S's helped me load with Tilly. I have no idea about formula, but maybe a few of those methods might help him settle at night and stay asleep once you've put him to bed. xxxx


----------



## Jembug

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## PreshFest

How are you doing, Jem? How's that baby??

Mines fussy a lot and driving me batty. She's six weeks now so at least I'm getting closer to the fun stage :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hey ladies, great reading the updates. How are you all?

Well today I was housebound as Kai is ill and I spent the day washing as Kai has sickness and diarrhoea. It's hideous, I feel so sorry for him :(

I think River is having another growth spurt as she's feeding ever two hours like she's a newborn and waking in the night. I'm grateful that I co sleep :sleep:


----------



## almosthere

Glad to hear your babies are doing well ladies! Sorry to hear kai is sick though emz =(

afm I have been SWAMPED between working full time, trying to get my condo sold, and trying to apply for a mortgage since DH and I got an accepted offer last Saturday on a house! We also got an accepted offer on our condo so that will be official by Sunday after the couple buying from us does the inspection and then 2 weeks from today or tomorrow we will have our mortgage app. results back-hope they give us the loan! We were already preapproved with the same bank, so hopefully all goes well! AND hopefully baby doesnt come before we move beginning of April!!! LOL

Hope all others are well! <3


----------



## Jembug

Can not believe your 26 weeks!!! Crazy! Loved your bump picture on FB.
Fingers crossed your house and mortgage all go through, so exciting and stressful at the same time.

Ah poor Kai, hope his better today and River doesnt catch it. Is River on solids properly yet? Boo hoo for waking up in the night, especially if she was sleeping through!

Hey Presh, six weeks old!!!! What's she fussy about? Ha ha, got a little personality already! How many times does she wake during the night?
How old was she when she smiled? I can't wait for smiles!

At two and a half weeks old, Ruby is this dream baby!!! She barely cries out and settles herself. She feeds every four hours at night- I've had one bad night where I was up every two hours... I've never had such a contented baby, but I know that could change at any point so I'm just enjoying the moment! Ha ha

Having all three girls is hard work! hard trying to give time to each one and do stuff about the house. I think I'm doing ok, DH went back to work yesterday but today is just another day- all starts again!

My three year old is being a monkey, lovely to her sisters but talking and hitting out at me- obviously the change is effecting her... Makes me feel stressed when she is naughty to me, we had a chat last night so I'm hoping things will improve?

Hope the others are ok, xxxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Almost. I love moving. Very exciting. How's the little man doing?

Jem, we are mostly baby led weaning with River. She's not keen on being spoon fed so
I mostly let her feed herself. She's eating small amounts 3 times a day but still loves her milk. 

We also had the hitting with Kai. He'd get really angry with me. It was definitely the change and it's settled down now. Oh and River gave a real smile around 4 weeks, so you shouldn't have to wait much longer :)


----------



## Jembug

My two year just bit my friends child. This is definatly the back lash of a new baby :(


----------



## almosthere

oh no Jem-sorry to hear about the biting-it could be a call out for attention because of baby or sometimes children that age get frustrated or angry or upset with their friend if their friend is not understanding their communication so they turn to biting so say hello why aren't you listening to me?! This happens in the younger preschool aged groups here and there! And thanks I took lots of bump pics to update family and friends through FB...they kept nagging me! hehe =)

emz-the little one is doing good-def changed positions-I had to get a transvaginal scan on top of my regular US because his head was so low it was blocking an image of my cervix! Since he lowered and is head down-I feel a lot less strong kicks and more just like movement and fluttering kind of. Like his is swimming in there or something lol. I am just dying to meet him it feels like forever away still! Once the nursery is all set up next month I think that will make change look more obvious and that he is really on his way here soon! =)


----------



## PreshFest

Jem, mine was perfect until she hit three weeks old!


----------



## Jembug

How is everyone? Do any of you journals going on so I can stalk you? Hope your all ok.
All fine here, still adjusting to a family of five, not sure my
Ears ever will tbh, ha ha x


----------



## almosthere

Hi Jem I am doing okay-just found out my friend who previously got pregnant on accident the second month I was trying myself with dh to get pregnant is now "accidentally" pregnant again. Not confirmed by a dr. but her test is dark as all heck. I seriously feel sick, I don't get how she did it by mistake again while supposidly on birth control. Idk if she got preg b.c I am and was jealous or what (maybe she really did just mistakenly do it again) but she doesnt even have a boyfriend i am just so frustrated...wishing she would just grow up-at least it is with the same guy as before and not some one night stander she doesnt know. Ugh sorry for the ranting. And yes I have a journal-one that i share on facebook and another on here =)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hey Jem, how are the girls adjusting now? How are you feeling?

For anybody that wants to watch this is the link to the maternity film we agreed to feature in when River was born. She's so teeny, I can't believe how quickly time has gone. So glad we tidied up beforehand lol

https://www.ldh.nhs.uk/Pregnancy.htm

Click the 'postnatal' link under English


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

How are all the new mamma's getting on? X


----------



## Jembug

It won't let me watch it- is it coz I'm on my I phone?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

It works on my phone. Try this:

https://vimeo.com/m/58173047


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi Emz

Will defo watch it when I get online! Glad to hear you are doing well.

Jem - how's you and your gorgeous girls?

We are doing ok, we have good days and tough days, I wouldn't change any of it though. Archie is growing by the second and each day brings something new. I am hoping that he will start to sleep longer soon, two feeds a night normally 1am and 4am and then up at 6.30/7am is a killer! He doesn't really sleep much during the day either, unless we are out so it's go,go go!

I've decided to go back to work in May! My mum will be having Archie on Monday's, I'll have Tuesdays off and Steve will look after him Wednesday - Friday. I hope I don't offend anyone here but I need to go back. As much as I love being a mum, I need to be challenged mentally and work does that for me. I've been working every Monday for a few weeks and it's going well. 

Almost - you're third trimester now aren't you? Can't believe how quick it's gone for you x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I hear ya Sonia. Ideally I would like to work 2 days a week as I NEED that adult interaction, plus I like my job weirdly lol 

Re the sleep, it is so tiring but it does get better :hugs:


----------



## mazndave

Aww Emz I've just watched that video, she looks gorgeous and sooo tiny! Love it when she's on the changing mat and does some little sneezes! Your house is spotless, wish mine looked like that and I've only got the mess from one child not 2!

Almost, can't believe you are third tri already, your pregnancy seems to have gone unbelievably fast (although I bet it doesn't feel like that to you?!) Baby Bit is going to be here before you know it.

Jem, the pics of Ruby that have been on fb recently are lovely, you can really see her big sisters in her now. How are you finding life as a mother of 3?

Sonia, I can completely understand why you feel ready to return to work, although I'm the opposite and really don't want to go back. I do miss the adult company though, but not the actual work. I love Seth so much but I love my weekends when I've got daddy at home and can actually have a two sided conversation! 

I can't believe he is 5 months old today though, it's all going so quick! He'll be 1 before we know it, absolute madness. I think David and I have decided that that's when we'll start ttc number 2, eek!!

xx


----------



## Jembug

I finally have a second to write!!
Emz loved the film, your house is very lovely and tidy! Show home, wish mine resembled yours.

Maz, you dont want to work, but are you going back?

Sonia, I completely know where your coming from and I'm sure no one will judge you. I just read your back now on your Facebook?
Were those 'keeping in touch' days that you did?
I'm doing a night shift next week as a 'KIT' day, purely for extra cash. It will annoy me if I have to give back the government my smp money! So as much as I can't wait to have money again, I hope I can take the full time paid off?
Although my older two have started arguing this week, it's driving me crazy!!
I feel like I need a break so much. I'm getting my hair done tomoz- first time I've been away from all three girls in ten weeks!!!!

How's everyone and lo's?

Elz, any news?

Sunshine you had your scan?

Almost I'm trying to keep up on your journal now :) 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Jem I can assure you my house was tidy for one day and one day only lol how are the girls adjusting?

I miss the updates on here. If anybody wants to add me on FB I'm Emma Chandler. Profile pic is black and white. Just message me with your username so I know who you are x


----------



## Jembug

Ohh I will add you... In the small hours no doubt.
Girls are adjusting fine, I think.
Although they have been little monkeys this last week. They keep arguing and hitting eachother. I'm sure it's the age but they were best friends and now it's all going wrong :(

Do Kai and River get along? I guess she is still too young to 'play' xx


----------



## Jembug

I think I just requested you??? But forgot to put my name jemma Parfitt xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Ha Jem, I just said to Gary 'who's Jemma P' and then it clicked doh lol

He adores her and 'protects' her. 'No River you can't eat that you'll choke' lol he asks when is she going to walk. He can get jealous though especially as I still BF her. But generally he's really good with her x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies! So nice to hear updates from most everyone....sunshine....preshfest, elz...and anyone else I missed-let us know how you are all doing!!

AFM I am in third tri yes-less than 10 weeks to go now-thursday will be the 9 week countdown as it is my 31 week mark omgshhhh!!! Still does not feel like I will have a baby in that short of time...the baby shower made it feel more real for me (my mom tricked me-threw a surprise shower yesterday for me it was so sweet!!) Also-moving in to the new house end of April, so I think once that happens and I can set up the nursery it will feel more real. All my baby stuff aside from some clothing is all stored in my parents basement as we are trying to sell our condo still and need it clutter free!!

Sonia-you sound excited to get back to work-I hope it will be as easy of a transition back for you as possible!

Maz-SO exciting you will be ttc for #2 soon wow I can't believe it is almost that time for you again!!!

Emz-it wont let me watch from either link-says I need to pay and be a member...

Jem-glad to hear the girls are adjusting well to your new little girlie!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

30 weeks already Kayla, that's mad! Cannot wait to hear your birth story :) good luck with the move.


----------



## almosthere

Thank you emz-I finally got the movie working then lost the page-but I will check the rest out later-it was very lovely. I LOVE listening to the voice over too b.c the accent is just so beautiful!


----------



## Elz

Hello lovely ladies! :)

This is just a quick post because I need to get my ironing done! I'm just procrastinating for a little while just to psych myself up! haha!
I'm really if I forget to mention anyone but this is all I can remeber on the spot!!:
Sonia- if going back to work feels right for you then who cares what anybody else thinks!! Good luck hun x
Maz- I can't believe you're already thinking of TTC#2!! Time is flying by so quickly!
Almost- same goes for you regarding time!! I can't believe you're in third tri! Wow!!
Jem- Hope your girls will get through this difficult stage! I'm sure it's just a phase they're going through!!
Emz- that video was lovely! River looked sooo tiny! And I agree with the girls- your house is spotless!! haha
Presh- how are you getting on?

I'm sorry if I've forgotten someone-my brain hurts trying to think any more! haha

As for me, still no news! AF is due on Sunday so if she arrives I'll be going in to cycle 19? or is it 20?! I don't know, I've lost count now! haaha Still keeping positive though...I'm just concentrating on losing weight again and getting fitter for the summer!! So far I've lost 20lbs. I'd like to lose another 20lbs by the summer so I'm going to increase my exercising this week! This weather isn't helping my motivation though-it's FREEZING!!

Anyways, I hope you're all well and have a lovely easter! X


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi ladies

Lovely to hear your updates!

Yes, I'm back at work, working four days a week. Still full time so longer days - Archie is with my mum Monday's and then Steve looks after him wed - fri, it's working out ok for now but dh has had a few stressful moments due to Archie's reflux and colic.

Jem - I've been doing KIT days but now back. I think that you loss your smp for the day for the KIT day so you effectively get the difference between the two I think.

Almost - can't believe how quick your pregnancy has gone. The next 9 wks are going to fly by and then you'll have your little boy in your arms.

Emz - I'm Sonia Allen. Will req you when I'm online.

Maz - wow number 2, so exciting!

Elz - well done on the weight loss, that it a fan result and I'm sure it will help, every little counts x


----------



## almosthere

Elz-I hope no sign of af for you!! 

Sonia-nice to hear from you as always-I feel so bad that archie has reflux and colic....it must be very hard on you and daddy and baby for sure.

AFM anxious to meet my son as usual-hehe sooo unpatient....still waiting to close on house to...


----------



## shradha

Hi frdz..sorry for the long silence.. I had to move to my mom's place in the 8th month...as my hospital was vrry far from my house..my waterbag burst when I was 36 weeks and had to be rushed to the hospital. I had a c section. I have a baby boy.. 
Glad to know you all have adjusted with your babes....


----------



## sunshine82

Hello ladies!!!

I am so sorry i havent been online for ages!

How are you all? Hope all mummys, mummys to be, bumps and babies are doing well! :)

Im doing well, feeling much better with the sickness now which is great! Having a few issues with high bp episodes and being monitored by the obstetrician have to see them again at 28 weeks!

Had our first scan on 5th March and it was amazing! Little one was so active and wouldnt stay in the right place for the sonographer lol! 

They dated me as EDD 10th September although i know from bd and cbfm that after the 12th Sept is more likely due date, but apparently they can be a couple of days out so pretty accurate- amazing! :) so I am approaching 17 weeks now!!!

Having the 20 week scan a little early on 16th April as OH will be offshore when i am 20 weeks so we both want him to be there for the scans!

Its such an amazing feeling, totally in love with baby already, and starting to feel the little bubbles and flutters now! :)

I will try and post some of the scan pics up- did try a moment ago and lost my whole post lol! 

Anyway ladies take care and will try and get back online soon

xxx


----------



## sunshine82

a couple of our first scan pictures xx
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7









baby1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## almosthere

very exciting sunshine and what a beautiful scan!!! Glad to hear all is well. My son is having super active day number 2...he usually goes a couple days quiet then a couple days super active hahaha. He must know its Easter Sunday and that he got a pack and play from grammy and grampy yay!! LOL Hope all are well-sorry for the short post but my mothers computer is suuuuper slow....enjoy the holiday today if you celebrate-if not, i still hope you have a nice day of course!! =)


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you Almost! i love our pictures we bought 8 and they are 4 pounds each! ;)
I cannot believe you are so close to meeting you little boy, all those movements sounds amazing - really cannot wait to experience those! I bet its lovely getting presents for little one and knowing he will be playing with them soon.:)
Hope you are keeping well, it seems like you are all ready to move then, new home and new baby exciting times!
Belated happy easter to you too! Have enjoyed the long weekend! 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Shradha x

Sunshine amazing pics x


----------



## Soniamillie01

Congrats Shradra! What's his name?

Sunshine - lovely pics. Glad they are monitoring your BP, do they know what's caused/is causing it?

We are all fine here, Archie is doing well. I just wish he would sleep more! We are still up 2/3 times a night for feeding! I've been dabbling with dream feeds, some successful some not. I wonder whether he just wakes for the comfort and doesn't necessarily want feeding, he is hand chewing though which makes me think he is hungry but only takes 2/3oz, I may try to comfort him back to sleep to see if that works. If not I may try him on some baby rice before bed once 4 months - 4 weeks to go, now that is crazy!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Emz :)

Thanks Sonia! No they arent sure whats causing it its seems to have gone back down now which is good its not textbook but lots better- they have done lots of tests ruled out kidney probs etc which is good! Back to obstetrician at 28 weeks - that will be here before we know it- pregnancy definately does fly by! im about 17+4 ish now- i get confused as my us and lmp dates are 10th and 12th sept and if i go by my ovulation dates on my clearblue fertility monitor then 15th respectively! So a tad confused! But as i read dating scans aren't always exact- baby will be here between 37-42 weeks mw keeps telling me!! lol!

Pleased to hear that you are doing well, hope that little Archie starts sleeping better for you soon lovely, awww 4 months almost thats amazing. You sound so knowledgable mummy - i hope i pick it all up as well as you have. :hugs:

Have anomaly scan on 16th hope it all goes okay bit nervous but so looking forward to it too! xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Not long till your scan sunshine! Are you going to find out the sex? So exited for you.

Knowledgeable, thanks but don't feel it. I feel like I miss so much and so many of his cues but guess it's all a learning curve. Sleeping is much the same but we're introducing a day sleeping schedule now which is quite simply in theory, practise is another matter! From feed, 1.5hrs activity time then down for a nap, anything up to 1.5hr then repeat! We're day two and working ok so far.

Almost - can't believe you've got 7 weeks left! How are you feeling?

Jem - how're your beautiful girls doing?

Presh - and yours?


----------



## almosthere

Sonia-I really can't. We became official home buyers for the first time on the 11th of this month and already painted a room and got our nursery furniture in another. The nursery and house looks amazing-better than I thought it would and I am just thrilled to bring baby into this wonderful home. I finally got to rock baby in my tummy in the gliding chair and it was just amazing-he must have liked it as he kept kicking =)

Hope everyone is doing well.....and I am ready for my son to come a couple weeks early, that is for sure!!! haha


----------



## Jembug

Hi lovelies.

Sonia how is full time work and Archie? What's you day sleep routine? Ruby still here there and ecerywhere! No pattern, although this week she has been going Down at 8ish and sleeping through till 4ish or even 6am!!!

Sunshine im sure your scan will be fine, make sure you update. Lovely scan photos, you finding out the sex?

Almost, so pleased your house has gone through. What a lovely feeling, a new house and baby. What's your mat leave situation?

Presh, how are you? You had to go back to work already? Love the photos on fb.

Maz, how you doing?

Elz, hope your well and keeping positive.

Emz hope your well, nice to ser you on fb and your kiddie winks.

All good here, still playing catch up on house work, ironing, etc. Hard work but worth it, love my girlies. Ruby has her jabs tomoz, not looking forward to that.

Love to all, sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## almosthere

Aw Jem-good luck with rubys jabs-no fun to do I am sure =( Glad to hear you are enjoying your girlies even with lots of housework keeping you busy too!

My mat leave is NADA....because of IVF they refused my disability for maternity pay. I am working up until the baby is born and then missing about 1month or so of work-then us teachers have off for 7 weeks-so I will have almost 3 months with my son...wish it was much more but I can't afford to not work since no mat/ pay.

The nursery is basically all done and we just need one room in the house stripped and painted, and a rug ripped out to refinished the hardwood floors underneath. Some other small things here and there, but once rooms and floors are finished we can officially move out of our condo and into our house. It feels amazing to finally have my sons nursery to nest in!!! =)

sunshine, scan tomorrow-yay good luck!

presh-I second Jem on the FB photos--your daughters are just adorable!!!!

to all others-hope you are doing well and to hear from you soon <3


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies sorry only quick message as off out! 

Just to let you know scan went amazing yesterday:) the pictures weren't great as baby was camera shy! We found out were having a lovely little boy :) we are keeping it secret just me and oh! So happy that baby is healthy and well! No more scans now next time we see baby will be birthday!

Hope you are all well and will respond properly later xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Soniamillie01 said:


> Not long till your scan sunshine! Are you going to find out the sex? So exited for you.
> 
> Knowledgeable, thanks but don't feel it. I feel like I miss so much and so many of his cues but guess it's all a learning curve. Sleeping is much the same but we're introducing a day sleeping schedule now which is quite simply in theory, practise is another matter! From feed, 1.5hrs activity time then down for a nap, anything up to 1.5hr then repeat! We're day two and working ok so far.
> 
> Almost - can't believe you've got 7 weeks left! How are you feeling?
> 
> Jem - how're your beautiful girls doing?
> 
> Presh - and yours?

We are all doing great! Today is my first day back at work, though, so that's kind of depressing. But Zoe is such a great baby. If she were sleeping all night she would be 100% perfect! :)

She is on that schedule, Sonia. She will wake up and eat, then play for 1-1.5 hours then nap again for 30-60mins, sometimes longer, then start the process all over again. It is SO nice to have her be so predictable! My first was not this way at all. She stopped napping at 8 weeks old which was awful. But she did sleep through the night starting at 10 weeks, so I guess that made up for it??

Having two is quite crazy, though. It's so much work!! But its great. Jem, I can't imagine having three!!

Almost - so happy that you are getting so close to the end!!


----------



## Jembug

Oh sunshine a beaut baby boy. Congratulations xxxx

Presh I found my first grey hair at 29 years


----------



## Jembug

Oppps 
*old.
Who has your girls while you work? Did i read your a school teacher? Do you get lots of holidays like they do here? Hope your day went ok xx

I've never heard of that routine, will google it.
Ruby has been simular to that routine actually, but only this week. She has been going to sleep at 8ish- means i get to paint my nails, lol.

How often does Archie and Zoe wake in the night? X


----------



## mazndave

Hey everyone! It's been a long while since I've posted on here, whoops!

I've only read the last couple of pages so sorry if something really exciting or important has happened and I've missed it!

First off, yaaaay sunshine, another little boy for our team, congrats! Have you got any names yet? I kind of wished that we'd kept it secret from others, but are you not worried you'll accidentally let it slip?

Almost, fantastic news that you've got your house in time, I think it will really help with the feeling that you're a family now, if that makes sense? I can't believe you have only 6 weeks til your due date, it has just flown by! Can't wait to hear of his safe arrival. It's pants how little time you get to spend with baby over there though, I will have had a year off when I go back (although not all paid, and what is is a massive pay drop, but still, it's better than what you get)

I've seen that you are going back Presh, bet you will miss the extra time you had with Quinn as well as Zoe?

I saw on fb that you are back now Sonia, how are you finding it? I'm dreading going back, but not because I can't bare to be away from Seth, just because I'm that used to not going now, and in all honesty just can't be arsed! I will definitely be going back though, if only to save ready for baby number 2! I'm sure it'll be fine once I'm there though, be like I was never off. Looking forward to some adult conversation though, and I think my days there will make my time with Seth more precious.

I can't believe I have a 6 month old, how did that happen?!?! Well I know how it happened lol ;) but wow it's going so fast. Be planning his first birthday party before I know it o.o He is really starting to develop a lovely little personality now though. He is so cheeky, and just can't keep still! He is semi-mobile, can scoot himself around to get toys etc and rolls all over the place, but no actual crawling yet (don't think he's too far off though) He's really strong on his legs and loves being stood up holding on to us. If you hold his hands he can push himself up to standing. Fairly worried as David was walking at 8 months, I'm so not ready for Seth to take after his daddy and be walking in 2 months!!!!

Question for 2nd/3rd time mummies. What were naps like for you at 6 months? He was having 2 or 3 a day after around 2/3 hours of awake time, but now he is awake for 4 hours, has half an hour, then he wakes up and has a cuddle with me and goes down for another 1-1.5 hours. He's then awake for around 4 more hours before he goes to bed. Is this ok? Can't get him to nap before 12 he just gets mardy if I try.

Nighttime sleeping is pretty good. He used to do 8.30 to around 6.30, sometimes as late as 8. He'd have a feed then go back down with me til 9ish. Then he started waking a few times in the night and having to come in with us which lasted a few weeks. He's now brought his bedtime forward to between 6.30 - 7.30 at the latest, and has been waking at 5ish but going back to sleep either by himself or in with me. Bottle between 6.30-7.30 and then cuddles and sleep before we get up for the day at 8.30. I can't complain at that really can I?! Be perfect if he dropped that one early wake up though! Think its partly because he's ready for his own space now. He's getting too big for his crib and I think he wants to starfish in his big boy cot. Think he is waking himself up by banging into the sides of the crib when he's moving around in his sleep. Just need to get rid of the massive pile of ironing that currently rents out his cot, and psyche myself up to make the move!

Sorry for the EPIC post, I'll try to get on here more regularly so that they can be much shorter in future! Xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> Oppps
> *old.
> Who has your girls while you work? Did i read your a school teacher? Do you get lots of holidays like they do here? Hope your day went ok xx
> 
> I've never heard of that routine, will google it.
> Ruby has been simular to that routine actually, but only this week. She has been going to sleep at 8ish- means i get to paint my nails, lol.
> 
> How often does Archie and Zoe wake in the night? X

My girls are at a school/day care. Both at the same one, just in different classrooms. They have a curriculum starting at 6 weeks old! My oldest LOVES it there and she's such a smarty pants, so it's a great place. I hope Zoe likes it just as much.

I'm not a teacher... I'm a geoscience technician at an oil and gas company. I normally get 3 weeks vacation and 2 weeks sick time, but used up all of that but 1 week sick with my maternity leave. So this is going to be a loooong year!

Zoe usually wakes up around 1am to eat, then goes right back to sleep until about 4:30 then eats again and falls back asleep. SO happy she doesn't stay up and want to play or something!

How is Ruby doing at night?


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies xxx

Maz all babies are different. Both of mine slept morning and afternoon, I can't really remember how long? My first then slept after lunch until 3:30 and my second wanted a sleep at 11 ish until 1pm- she is the 'devil child' and if she sleeps past this time she won't go down at 7pm.
What your doing sounds fine to me.... Although your lie ins may not be forever. Mine both did that and now wake up at 6:30am.

Presh don't know who I got you mixed up with, lol.
I sure your Zoe will love the Nursery. Such a shame you have to go back so early, wish they paid you more maternity pay, so unfair.

Ruby goes down about 8ish and may wake about 4am for a bottle and sleeps until 7ish. Although a few times she has slept through now. So I m very lucky. Ruby is like my first baby in the sleep department. Thank goodness. My two year old still has me up often.

I'm thinking of moving Ruby into her cot soon? She is in a small Moses so she can't sleep there for ages. Although my ironing is taking over the her room to.

Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations sunshine on being team blue.

Almost glad your house is coming together.

Jem your girls are gorgeous. Love the FB pics. Hope you enjoyed fruit shoot gate lol in all the years I've been on FB I've luckily never had one but of drama but my 'friends' comments really made me mad. Idiots lol


----------



## Jembug

Yes I did have to laugh. Ha ha, even funnier that you changed your profile pic. Tbh I'm pretty oblivious as to what goes in food. I try to give the girls home cooked stuff with 'treats' they drink water or milk... So I wouldnt have a clue what certain things in food can do things to your body- if that makes sense? Each to there own I guess... Defo not feeling the froot shoots though. X


----------



## shradha

Hi sorry for being MIA... my boy keeps me busy.... he loves to play after milk and then sleeps. At nights he has his timings at 12 am...2.30....4....6...8 and so on... sunshine congrats..yay for team blue.. you all must be so busy with lo's. 
Almost how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## almosthere

sorry as well for quick response but already running late for work-I had a measurement scan as I was not growing but they said baby was 5.5lbs last week in the 51st percentile and that all was well....welllll I was supposed to go in for a apt. next tuesday but they left a voicemail saying they switched me to next wed so that i could have ANOTHER ultrasound and to then follow up with my dr right after....hmmmmm worried-not sure if it is a measurement followup for baby or what....i wonder if he is going to be comming early?


----------



## Jembug

Keep us posted Hun, I'm sure all is ok. I had a scan at 36 weeks with Isla and she was 6lb at that point. Xxx

Hi Shrada xx


----------



## shradha

Almost- you are so close... my lo was born early at 36 weeks 6.5 lbs. I wish he could stay for 2 more weeks. I couldn't experience the body part showing from my belly. Dont worry even I didnt gain much weight. I was happy that lo was putting weight. You are doing good so far. 

Jem- I am amazed. How do you and others take care of 3 kids...they are all small not much of age difference. . Here I am so busy with one child.


----------



## sunshine82

hello everyone hope you are all okay :) xxx


----------



## Jembug

I take each day as it comes.

I think the biggest shock was going from 0 to 1 baby.
I was so anxious and worried all the time (even though I worked in a nursery looking after babies) when it's your own, you have the feelings attached.

Ruby Is a very good baby and never really cries, thank goodness.

Hi Sunshine, how's the 'bump?' xx


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya Jem:)

Hope you and your family are well- Ruby sounds such a good baby bless her- aww.

bump is fine, starting to feel movement now:) love it- just worry that they arent that regular at the moment! but i suppose 20 weeks is still fairly early- had a few hard kicks last week and all bit quieter this week! 

i have been spending toooo much this weekend on baby things just cant help myself its fun!

do you have any knowledge of sacra iliac dysfunction i have been to physio as i have been having hip pain and they said its quite common? Also have a numb thigh as a nerve is being trapped from my growing size! Have been given crutches and a tubi grip bump support.

Ive been put on light duties at work but i am signed off for two weeks now by gp as i was still in lots of pain last week- i feel guilty a for leaving my original post and b for now being off sick on the lighter duties, but i have to think of baby and stop feeling guilty. After one day off work im feeling much better and less pain! Feel great in myself mind is willing body not so lol!!!

Cant believe im 5 months its so amazing and love this little boy so much. XXXXX


----------



## shradha

Time flies...trust me and soon you will be holding your boy in your arms. You just think about the baby and dont feel guilty. Now you need to take it easy and not stress yourself. Yay for the kicks... its such an amazing feeling. Its early. Once you enter 7th month the kicks
Will get regular and strong. At 8th month you will have to start counting the kicks. At 8 th month I used to feel wave like movements...actually baby was turning whole body..... have you thought about the name?
Its cool to spend on baby shopping. ...I too have the habit. Even now I shop. If you can afford it then why not.


----------



## Jembug

Hello, is that spd? I've no experience or advice on that. Sorry.
But I've had friends who have had that-not quite bad enough for crutches but it's been bad. Don't feel guilty, it's one of those things you can't control. 

As for movements, I could barely feel Ruby at this point, scary stuff. My placenta was at the front so that was why I was not feeling regular movement. Maybe its the same for you?

It's amazing how much you can love a little being so much already. I find it amazing that it's half of you and hall oh your dh growing inside your tummy.

Time does fly, Ruby is 11 weeks already. Feels like yesterday that I found out.
Her little personality is coming through, she giggled this week. Just because she is my third, I'm still amazed by her.

Enjoy spending and take it easy xxx


----------



## shradha

When was Ruby born? Looks like both our lo's are born close by. Shresh is entering 10th week. Tom he has 4 sets of vaccinations to be taken.


----------



## Jembug

Ruby was born on the 8th Feb- 6 days late.
So about a weeks difference. There is a Feb mummy group who are all lovely if you fancy joining in.

Sorry about my poor grammar- it was 6am and last night I had a few drink to celebrate Rubys birth with friends. My brain was a bit frazzled x


----------



## shradha

Today my lo giggled...its been 2 weeks since he is trying to say something apart from smiling and laughing. 
I would love to join the feb.....can you send me the link.I cant find them. 
Just a week difference .wow...


----------



## Jembug

I am soooo bad at computers.... I don't have a clue. Sorry. If you look on my profile and where I post you can find it there? Xx


----------



## sunshine82

hi ladies

thanks for your replies! :)

Shadra your lo sounds so cute bless :)

How are you Jem?

I think what i have is fairly similar to SPD its all pelvic area i believe, i am wearing the tubi grip support and using the crutch and it seems to be helping still sore but the rest from work is doing me good! I've attached a pic of bump- does my bump look right size for 20 weeks i dont really know as i havent been measured yet! :) cant believe 5 months!!!:happydance: the physio did say i have really little hips i wonder if that will be a prob in labour eeeek!!!!

Have a good afternoon xxx
 



Attached Files:







bumpband.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









bump20wks.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## almosthere

sunshine your bump looks great! congrats on 5 months-i feel like your pregnancy is flying by!!! 

hope all others are doing well-I am now just counting down the days til my son is here!


----------



## shradha

Almost- I am so excited for you.....you are soooo close. Keep a check while you go to the loo. Dont panic. I am saying so becoz it helped me. My waterbag didnt burst with a force. In fact I was leaking very slowly. Now take full rest. Dont exert. I am waiting to see your son.

Sunshine- your bump looks good. My bump was smaller at 5 months. Dont worry your lo will not trouble momma.


----------



## Jembug

Sunshine I was about the same size at you and I remember I'd put on half a stone at this point. 2 and a half stone by due date :)

Almost I'm so excited for you, will be stalking your journal xxx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies! Well I had my second afi scan and they decided they want to check the amniotic fluid weekly prior to my weekly apts since it is borderline low. Hoping it stays at 8 but if not this baby boy might need to come into the world sooner than later via induction or c-section. Only time will tell...but as of now I am going week by week to see if he will make an early appearance or not!


----------



## Jembug

Well I guess that good news- his fine for now. If he can just hold one more week. So are you losing water? I don't get how you get 'low' water? X


----------



## almosthere

I am not sure as my dr. did not go into details. Not sure if I "lost" any amniotic fluid or if I am just low to begin with. I guess sometimes you may leak a little at a time without realizing it. Perhaps I need to up my fluids? Not sure, but will be full term next week so I am not worried at all-especially with the weekly monitoring to be sure! =) Hope your girls are doing well jem!


----------



## shradha

Almost- I can understand the tension. .....but dont worry. My boy was born in 36 weeks but by God's blessing he was a healthy child. You havd crossed 36 weeks. Your baby is fully grown so dont worry. Be happy coz if you are happy baby will be happy.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey ladies.

I am still here, promise :) feels like ages since I posted here, life is busy, busy, busy'
Being back at work is good and our childcare routine is working well, my mum has Archie on a Monday, I am off Tuesday and the DH is home wed, thurs and fri and loves it! I love knowing that they are home together and DH is getting to watch him develop. We will eventually go to a nursery but for now I would rather he be with my mum / DH as he is still young. I cannot believe he is 4 months already - where has the time gone? 

We've had a bit of a rough week as he has had his first cough / cold and has also got eczema, we thought it was and GP has finally agreed. Before that he was given some cream to try, Baby Aveeno which made his skin ever worse so we ended up in A&E as he developed his rash all over his body, I'm talking everywhere - in his hair, eyes, eyelids, fingers, palms of feet plus all the normal places. The staff were amazing and rushed us through as a priority and thankfully it was a reaction to the Aveeno, we are now on something else!

Jem - I love your pictures, your girls are gorgeous and so alike.
Archie still wakes in the night but I'm sure we'll get there eventually. When I work and DH is home he does any feed prior to 5am and then I do all post 5am as I have to get up at 6.15am so it means I get a solid block of sleep. Last night Archie went down at 7.30, woke at 2.30, then 5 settled with a cuddle and then awake at 6.30. That first stretch is getting longer and longer, last nights was 7hrs which is a record!

Sunshine - your bump looks gorgeous!

Shadra - hi, hope your doing well, are you on FB?

Presh - hope all is well. I love that Archie is predictable with his naps, means I can get things done.

Almost - not long now!!!! So excited for you. Do you have anymore scans?

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I had a lot to catch up on!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Ha ha apparently I'm 57 weeks pregnant!


----------



## shradha

Hi sonia...nice to hear from you. You must be so busy with work and child. Hope Archie is doing well.
Yes I am in fb But I hardly go there.


----------



## almosthere

sonia i have to have weekly scans due to borderline low amniotic fluid....next scan and prenatal apt is wednesday!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey almost. Glad they are monitoring it for you. How are you feeling now as you get closer to d day? X


----------



## almosthere

I basically feel the same accept just a little bigger in the belly of course-a bit more tired, and getting more stretching pains. I am waiting for baby to arrive any day now-I really want him to come a couple weeks early-that would be nice!!! =)

Sorry to hear poor archie got sick =( Hope he feels better asap!!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thanks Hun, he is much better now.

Can't believe your little man will be here soon, can't wait x


----------



## Jembug

Hey Almost do you remember us all saying that? Think we was all late though? Ha ha.

Hi Sonia, glad to hear your ok and Archie is keeping you busy.
I'm pleased the childcare is working out :)
Hopefully Archie will settle during the night more when his on solids?
When Ruby wakes, she is normally back down to sleep within half hour so it's getting easier. 
My two year old is trouble compared to Ruby- she can have me awake for three hours!! I'm dreading Ruby being like her in the sleep department.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## almosthere

LOL that's what I keep thinking-he will come late sine I want him nowww!! haha-but I am going to ask my dr. tomorrow if since I had ivf and know the exact due date if there is a chance I will have my baby by my due date and no later!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem, I hope so! He was weighed this week and is 16lb 5oz but no mention to start introducing solids. We had started a few weeks ago with some porridge and purée but stopped as thought it may have triggered the eczema, although we've ruled that put time wise.

We are down to about 20 min night feeds now, thankfully!


----------



## Jembug

I doubt they will suggest feeding until 6 months? Where Is his eczema? Ruby has a major dry forehead and olive oil is not helping? I think I need cream? Plus Demi has this patch on her face that flares up too, got my 12 week hv check so I hoping she will prescribe something?
Are you treating Archies eczema?

Almost hope your appointment went well, keep us posted.... I want to know that answer.
I'm certain when I ovulated yet Ruby was 6 days late xxx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Jem-my appt went great-finally, the amniotic fluid stopped lowering and is still a decent amount for my baby boy to be able to stay in longer! Also, my dr. said a due date is a due date, and so it makes no difference whether it is IVF and they know your exact dd or not! So yes, baby could be here as late as JUNE! if he decides to go passed my dd...please don't make me wait too long my little nugget!!! LOL 

And yay for 20 min feedings now Sonia!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Jem - main patches are in arm creases, tummy and back. We are using oilatum which is on prescription but you can buy it in tesco, it's worked amazingly well! They also suggest aveeno which you can get in boots, that's the one Archie had a reaction to but people rave about it. I've got a huge bottle if you want it? Ill pop it in the post if you do, rather someone used it as we can't!


My gp said to maybe start sooner as he is a hungry boy!
Literally overnight to 4 months old he's switched to 4hr feeds, 7oz from 5! We're going to try and see if he'll go 5 hrs. 

Kayla - glad the fluid is at the right level! I going to guess 2 June (sorry) x


----------



## PreshFest

Almost - try not to drive yourself crazy with wanting him to come early! I think i read once that like 75% of first time moms go at least a week past their due date. My first was NINE days late so I definitely know how hard it is. And I thought for sure she would come early since I worked out like a crazy person the entire time. But no. They are on their own agenda....just like they are after they come out lol! I suggest getting your membranes stripped at 39 weeks! And then every week after that if it doesn't work. 
With my first i waited til 41 weeks to do it and she came 2 days later. With my 2nd I did it at 39, it didn't work, did it again at 39+6 and she was born 40+1! But I think if you obsess with them coming early it makes it 10x harder when they don't. And then you start making desperate attempts to make them come. Which isn't fair to baby. I just don't think they should be forced out when they don't want to be. With the membrane strip, it just releases hormones and it will only work if your body/baby are ready. It just nudges things along. But will not do a thing if you aren't ready.

In any case...you are SO close and that is SO exciting!!!

Hello to everyone else! I hope you all are well!!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks sonia and presh. And presh so good to hear from you-how are the girls?! 

I am def. not going to try to force this little guy out-I am totally for the importance of having labor come on naturally! :)


----------



## Soniamillie01

I'd recommend the sweep! Had it at 40+2, he arrived 40+3 :)


----------



## almosthere

Is the sweep painful? Wait, don't tell me...then I won't get it done and I want to hearing how it moved your labors along lol


----------



## PreshFest

Kayla - All three of my sweeps were totally different. And I hear all the time that sometimes they hurt and sometimes you can't even feel them. BUT! It takes a total of five seconds to do, so even if it happened to be excruciating, it's over before you know it.

My girlies are doing well! Quinn is just THE sweetest big sister ever. She's always wanting to kiss and hug her baby sis. Zoe is a little sick right now and I have to take her to the ped today, but I'm sure with antibiotics she will feel better in no time. I'm actually sick myself... but there's nothing us moms can do about that since we have to tend to the babies first!


----------



## almosthere

aw get well soon little zoe!! and quinn is just adorable I bet she is a great big sister!! I am sick as well with the phlemy throat thanks to allergy season...no fun!


----------



## Jembug

Hi everyone, lovely to hear from you all.
Thanks for advice in cream, I got cream from doctors, so hoping to see some improvement.
Demi, my 2 Year keeps having these holding breathe episodes and then passing out :(
It happens when she is upset, either I've told off, or she has hurt herself, ect. They started about three weeks ago but she has four this week!!!! I took her to the doctor and we have to keep a diary.... The main concern was s heart murmur but she is fine, thank goodness.
I know some children do this and it's common.... Just ruling medical reasons first, so we may have to have tests?

Ruby is great, generally sleeping 7 till 5am (milk) sleep and then milk, so I'm very lucky. She is still in her Moses will be moving her when I clear her room- just sorting/selling/giving all the girls clothes.

Almost, so glad all is positive. :) hope the days pass quickly and you get to meet little man soon. Isla and ruby were 6 days late (went into labour naturally on the 5th day) and amazingly Demi was a due date baby.
I've had sweeps there just uncomfy.

What's your plan for labour?

If you get the opportunity, a water birth in my opinion was amazing and sones well recommended from me :)

Presh, hope you all feel better soon. So glad Quinn is a great big sister :)
My girls adore Ruby and Demi is now very gentle and attentive.
I love how Rubys face lights up when she sees her big sisters.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## shradha

Jem- try aloe vera cream. I use it on shresh after bath when skin is wet. 
Sonia- I am going to give my boy solids only after 6 months....till then its going to be only milk.... hope Archie is doing well.
Presh- its good to have an elder sibling. They take care of the younger. God bless all your 3 babies.
Almost- yay....everything is fine. Now its only the wait. So only I had early birth. 
After the 11 week kicked in shresh is sleeping well. Touchwood. He sleeps straight 5 hours at night. Thats a big relief. He used to wake up every 2 hrs.


----------



## almosthere

Jem sorry-I just saw you asked what my labor plan was! hehe...mommy brain has been getting me good! I am just going to go with the "flow" if you will haha and try out any positions/water necessary. I can request a room with a jacuzzi but I may just end up with a shower. I can also ask for yoga/birthing balls. I am going to be very open to everything-but really want to focus on breathing and natural birth!

Had a surprise shower from my work today it was a great day for me....ultrasound and prenatal appt. tomorrow...can't believe I will be only 2 weeks away from my due date this thursday!!!


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck xxx can you fine out his estimated birth weight? Or how he weighs now?
X


----------



## almosthere

he weighed somewhere between 6.5-7lbs last wednesday, so he will probably be 7.5 or so I will probably find out today!


----------



## PreshFest

Jembug said:


> Goodluck xxx can you fine out his estimated birth weight? Or how he weighs now?
> X

Jem - I was just noticing your tickers... Demi and Isla have the same middle name? And Ruby Syke? lol. Mommy brain! I'm guilty of having that every minute of every day these days.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-never was told a weight last week of baby but I will try to ask Wednesday if I make it to my appt..I probably willll hahaha. My cousin has a scheduled c-section for Wednesday, so excited for her!! Then my turn!! =) 

hope all are well!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hey Kayla. I saw on FB that they decides not to induce you, good news! It's so close for you now. Can't wait to hear your news, how are you feeling? Thinking of you xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi Sonia! Yes-I am so tired and just woke up but had a hard time napping-feel very nauseous and want him to come out asap! I hope he is ready very soon-appointment tomorrow for a non stress test then unltrasound tuesday along with a prenatal follow up appt. Hope archi and mama are doing well! =)


----------



## Jembug

Glad your doing fine Almost :)
I'm so excited to hear your news xx
presh, finally sorted my tickers out. I'm that bad at technology. Ha.

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hope they all go well Kayla x


----------



## shradha

Hi wonderful ladies! Hope you all along with your lo's are doing fine
Almost-- waiting for the good news. You crossed the 36 weeks. Now I feel he will come on his dd.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies...3 days til my due date-still can't quite believe it!!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Kayla! Been thinking that your little one must be due any day! So excited for you! Once your little one arrives ill be next! :) lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## almosthere

Yay sunshine how exciting!! And yes I am ready for this baby but I have a feeling he wants to be a June baby instead of May. My nonstress test went well today-passed it for the 3rd time....they are SO boring!!! LOL Now tomorrow I go back to the hospital for an US and then to my drs office for a prenatal visit-really hoping I am making progress and have dilation....


----------



## Jembug

Over there they seem to 'test' you a lot? We get nothing, even in labour they didn't check me! I had to beg to be checked after my waters had gone. They said I was only 5cm and I was about to cry when my contractions stepped up and baby Ruby was in my arms within 20 mins :)

Hi Sunshine, how are you? Did you say your having a boy??? Sorry if you have said?

Any news on Elz? X


----------



## Soniamillie01

I was only checked twice in labour. Once when admitted and once when I said I felt I needed to push and was fully dialated.


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Jem - how are you! Yes expecting a little boy! :) 
Hi Sonia! How are you!?
Hope Elz is well too?! :)

Kayla- I'm so looking forward to hearing when your little one arrives! :) what does the stress test involve? Xx


----------



## almosthere

No word from elz here. 

jem-your little girls are just the cutest I can't get over it! Do you think your yongest will get the curly locks too? and yes they test a real lot with me. My nonstress test to answer your q sunshine-it just a simple test where you go to labor and delivery in the hospital and lay on a cozy bed with two bands around the belly and it monitors babys movements and any contractions you might have. You also get your BP-blood pressure taken as well. My first was done because I was cramping in early third tri and it was thought to be contractions by my nurse although I did not think so-i was right. My second and third were within 2 days of each other and are just to complete his BPP-bio physical profile. The ultrasounds will do the rest to make sure he is growing properly and that there is enough fluid in there!


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you Kayla! :) I'd not heard of that one, I have 25 week appointment with midwife on Thursday so ill ask about that! Thanks for explanation though very thorough! 
My BP seems lovely now(even low for me!) so hope when I go back to consultant next month I can be discharged from consultant and back to midwife led! 
Can't believe how quick pregnancy goes! 

Xx


----------



## Elz

Hello lovely ladies! :hi:

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL lately - been trying to be less obsessive with TTC!

Almost - I can't believe you're only 2 days away from your due date! Your pregnancy has absolutely flown by!!

Your's too Sunshine! How are you finding it?

As for me, I've taken the first step and booked an appointment with the doctor tomorrow. Yet another AF showed up, 2 days early, and irregular in length so I'm hoping to get some answers or at least know what the next steps are for us in our TTC journey! 

I can't believe that it's been almost 2 years since this thread started and all of you lovely ladies have had your little babies or are very close to seeing them! hehe
Hope you and your babies are well (and aren't growing too fast!!)


----------



## almosthere

Elz-I am glad to hear you have made an appointment-I bet things will start moving very quickly for you with ttc once you find some answers out! Best of luck!


----------



## Jembug

Elz, keep us posted, thinking of you and good luck at the doctors xxx

Almost-are you sitting about just waiting for all the signs? I know I was, but I woke up and felt 'odd' I knew I was about to go into labour and I did later that night :) xx


----------



## Elz

Hey :hi:

So the doctors appointment went well (I don't know why I was so nervous and kind of wish I went sooner now :/ Anyway!) 
I had bloods taken as I'm near enough to 'Day 0', then I'll have more taken on 'Day 21' to see if I'm actually ovulating. I was offered to have some swabs taken today too but as I'm still bleeding, I'll have that done next time! She's also going to arrange an ultrasound and then once all my results are back, we'll go from there!
I feel so much better now...I actually feel as if I'm getting closer to getting my much wanted baby, rather than being in limbo!
Thank you girls so much for all your support and encouragement in my journey! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Wow you already had your first appt-how exciting-although nerve wrecking as well I am sure. I hope you find answers sooner than later!

Jem-yes, due tomorrow and still nada...although went from having to get up in the night to go pee once to twice to THREE times, so he must be giving pressure down there....still no notice of loss in mucus plug....next appt is NEXT monday ugh I hope I don't make it to that one lol


----------



## Jembug

Elz I'm pleased that you have progress in sight. I'm sure you will be a mummy very soon and how loved will it be! Xxxx

Excite Almost! Is everyone texting and calling you? Drive me maaaaaad xx


----------



## almosthere

yes!! hehe but my friends are pretty chill its mostly distant family nagging asking and my mom is calling me whenever I am not with her.


----------



## shradha

Almost- any moment now....I never lost my mucus plug before. 
Jem- your babies are gorgeous! !!! Do you have curly hair?
Sonia- how is work going??? Hope you and Archie are doing good.
Elz- you will be a momma soon. :thumbup:
Sunshine- its team blue ...... very soon u will be in 3rd trimester


----------



## Jembug

No dh has the curly hair. I can't wait to see if Rubys hair is curly? X


----------



## almosthere

hehe cute-I am loving ruby's pic sooo cutttte!

so today is the big due date day although I think nada will be happening-hope to find myself pleasantly surprised though!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Happy due date Kayla! So excited for you x

We are well thanks Shradha, work is good but so busy x


----------



## sunshine82

Hi everyone :)

Elz I'm pleased that you have some progress with doctors - you will be a mummy soon :)

I went for my 25 week appt today heard baby's little hearbeat for the first time and it was amazing, I'm measuring 26cm which apparently it's fine too?!

Hope everyone has a lovely evening! Xxx


----------



## Jembug

Glad all is well :) I measured big up till about 29 weeks and then I slow down- by about four cm but I always have healthy sized babies.

Did you ask how quick the heartbeat was per min?

Hi Sonia, love the photos of Archie on fb xx


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Jem!  didnt ask the midwife re the rate she just said all was good! My usual mw was on holiday! I can email you the sound clip I recorded it for oh who is offshore so he could hear too!  hope you are well xxx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Glad to hear all is ok sunshine, such a precious thing to hear the heartbeat.

Jem - thanks hun, he is such a happy boy :)


----------



## Jembug

I have Rubys heartbeat on my phone. I have no idea how to count it? If you ask they can tell you.
When Are you giving up work? X


----------



## almosthere

yay exciting sunshine!

So I either have the start of pupps or a heat rash. I ended up having to go in for blood pressure check since I mentioned my rash on the phone along with my now 3 day long headache that even tylenol isnt stopping completely. My BP was the highest it has ever been and they are concerned about preeclampsia. I had to go to the hospital after my appt. for bloodwork and to get a giant pee jug that I start peeing in tomorrow morning after I wake up until sunday morning then I am off to bring that to the hospital. THEN I am back in the hospital monday for my regular US and prenatal appt and may or may not be induced based on my bloodwork and urine results and perhaps even based on sizeo f baby-i am going to ask about induction for next thursday if they dont do it monday....


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks Jem I will do at next appt 28 weeks!!! :)
I've got almost a months leave to use so I've asked to go 15 July so then will be off 7 weeks before- sounds really early! Ill be 35 weeks when my actual occ maternity pay starts (NHS!) 
Hope you are well Jem what a lovely day! Xx

Thanks Sonia its so special I keep playing it makes me so happy! Hope you and Archie are well xx

Thanks Kayla! I hope your little boy makes his appearance soon for Mummy, hope you feel better with the headaches soon too I had a four day headache last week it's awful. 
I hope the BP goes down and it's good they are monitoring for the Pre eclampsia - I've got to monitor my BP at home as went really high about 16 weeks an have to see consultant ob next mont with my record from home- they are the lowest I've ever had but at midwife this week it wooshed back up to 140/98! She said my home ones are averaging okay so not worried about PE for now as I don't have symptoms! Just took my BP this am just after waking and was 100/66 never had one that low so u have no clue! Lol!
Anyway get plenty of rest and relaxation and I can't wait to hear that your little one has arrived I keep checking bnb!

Hope everyone else is well too  xx


----------



## almosthere

mine was 138 sunshine, so 140 is def. a preeclampsia worry! I am glad you did not get it though! I woke up with a blocked ringing ear which i have had since 2am-its like each day passed my due date i get something irritating-yesterday was the pupps/heat rash....eeesh! Peeing in my jug today for the preeclampsia testing-I feel like I am going to forget to fill the jug a few times but I hope not! It is June....come on baby, it is mommys birthday month, bring her a early birthday present!!!!


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks everyone!

Yes Kayla I was having problems with high readings around 16 weeks and hence having to monitor at home as I often get white coat by being anxious at medical centre or hospital. It is lower now though average 100-130/ 70-90 so I hope the ob when I see him can see its not consistently high! No proteins in wee etc when they tested it Thursday- but will have to see how BP goes in the last trimester!
I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well though :( ears ringing sounds a pain and blocked ears are awful especially if it keeps you awake. Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend and hope little one appears soon - hugs xxx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks sunshine-I hope your BP stays consistently good for you for your third tri too!

AFM I am in the AC just relaxing-DH invited the guys over without telling me which kind of ticked me off a bit-it is the worst day to have company as I have to keep a pee bucket in the bathroom for all to see and refridgerate my pee-so its super embarrasing and gross-plus i had dh's boxers and work tshirt on on as I have no shorts cozy enough to fit in-luckily I quickly changed before his friend came inside into some pj shorts of my own and a bra and tank top-eeesh! haha. I just want it to be Monday already so I can make a plan for induction and know when he will be here the latest!!!


----------



## Jembug

Men ehh! Hope you go into labour then!! Ha ha xxx


----------



## almosthere

yes seriously why he decides to have a cook out on our last possible week alone together i dont know...i am so bored....all by myself stuck in the house on bed rest ahhh


----------



## Jembug

With my late babies I went into labour in the 5th day and met them on the 6th day.... So if you follow suit, won't be Long? Good luck for your appointment tomoz xxx


----------



## almosthere

I hope so Jem-I hear lots of people going 40+4 it seems popular....40+3 today, so I hope it means he is well on his way! I think he may have dropped last night so we will see....no signs yet...


----------



## shradha

you have crossed your DD. My predictions went wrong of you having your baby early. How are you feeling?


----------



## almosthere

getting induced tonight as still no dilation and dr. doesnt want me going more than a week passed my dd!


----------



## sunshine82

Good luck Kayla hope all goes well for you- not long now and your little one will be here. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Jembug

Exciting!!!!! I hope to see your lovely fb announcement when I wake up in the morning???? Good luck, sending lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## mazndave

Good luck Kayla, can't wait to hear of your little man's arrival soon! I went 9 days over which was awful so it's good they are going to induce you now (my induction was booked for 13 days over!!)

Hi everyone!:wave:

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Good luck Kayla, can't wait to hear of your news x


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies the balloon worked! 1 to 2 cm dilated....so excited to finally be dilated and lost my mucus plug! 6 woman in labor so my pitocin induction is being delayed by a few hours give or take :/ but baby should arrive no later than tomorrow I would hope!


----------



## mazndave

Woohoo!


----------



## sunshine82

Can't wait for your update Kayla! 

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

Thinking of you Hun, so excited x


----------



## Elz

Hope Liam has arrived by now!! Can't wait to hear your birth story!!

Hey Maz!! :hi: x


----------



## Jembug

Nothing on her journal :( hope she is ok? X


----------



## mazndave

I'm sure they'll be fine, if he's here she'll probably be recovering and getting used to being a mummy! She may even still be in labour, inductions can take ages can't they?!!! 

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

We're all thinking of you Kayla xxx


----------



## sunshine82

Ladies hope you all okay.

So worried just found out I have Group B strep :-( does any one know about it?

Could cry xx


----------



## mazndave

Hi sunshine,

I don't know too much about it but I know 2 people that had it, and somebody else that has it now. Basically I think what happens is you just have to be monitored throughout labour (so no water births etc) and I think you and your baby have to have antibiotics (they put you on a drip) I may be completely wrong here though! I do know however that nothing bad happened with either the mothers or the babies, so try not to worry too much. I know this is easier said then done as its very worrying to be told you have anything, but I've just looked and 1 in 5 pregnant women carry group b strep, yet only 1 in 2000 babies born develop an infection. The ratio is even higher when it comes to anything more serious.

Has your midwife not given you any information? You would think they would really, not just tell you and send you on your merry way!

Xx


----------



## Soniamillie01

News via Facebook on Kayla ladies, I won't spoil it though :)

I don't much about strepb sunshine but think there is a risk it will transfer from mother to baby in the birth canal so give antibiotics to be safe. Definitely give your midwife a call. had a quick look on NHS website and they say they treat them with penicillin until blood tests confirm that the baby doesn't have it and monitor closely for the first 12 hrs.


----------



## Jembug

I was told I had group strep B with Demi. When I went into labour I was hooked up onto a drip but could still move freely. I had no thoughts on a water birth so did question it back then. I too was very worried.... It turn out once I delivered I actually had group strep C!!!
So this sent everyone into panic as no one knew anything about it? They took Demi to special care for 20 mins to monitor her and she was fine. There was no need to give her antibiotics after birth as it is different.

I remember my midwife saying that with group strep B they would also give the baby antibiotics through there hand. My main concern was having her taken away from me but I was assured that we wouldn't be parted when she had the medicine.
It's really common actually but can be serious If not treated and its not routinely checked here (I bled at 11 weeks so I was swabbed)

Not much help but try not to worry as they know you have it and you and your baby will be treated :) xxxx

Massive congratulations to you Kayla xxxxx


----------



## shradha

Almost- waiting to hear from you. By now you must be holding yohr son in your arms.....


----------



## Elz

He must be here by now, so huge congrats Kayla!! X


----------



## mazndave

He is here, but like Sonia said, we won't spoil it for Kayla by giving details! I'm sure she will be on to update when she can.

Congrats again mommy!! Xx


----------



## sunshine82

Congrats Kayla!!! :) xxx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies!!!! I will have to copy paste my birth story as it is quite long-it was very rough and I am going to be recovering longer than usual due to my grade 4 tears but anywho check out my journal if I dont get to posting it here tonight


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies!!! So here is my birth story for Liam Michael who met the world Wednesday, June 5th at 2:01pm and weighed 7.9lbs and 21 inches long. I went to my ultrasound and prental appt monday morning. Scan was better than ever with great fluids, but my 24 hours urine test came back borderline preeclamptic. My dr. was on call that night, so she asked if I wanted induction that night or wait until wed or thurs. I decided since I still had no dilation that I prob. wouldnt dilate enough in a couple more days so I went in at 5pm Monday night. I was given an early induction method when there is no dilation-a balloon that stays in for 12 hours and usually dilates you to 3-4cm. Well, Tuesday morning rolled around and by 7am the balloon was removed and I was only 1-2cmdilated so they couldnt break my water yet. The hospital was so packed with woman in labor that I had to wait 5 hours before I could get my pitocin. I went all the way up to 20 in pitocin having back to back 2 minute long contractions each-owch!!! It was not too bad so I kept denying epidural. I dilated quite fast and so my dosage was dropped to 9 in pitocin...and my water was broken Wednesday-this made my contractions unbearable so I finally gave in and had the super painful epidural at 8cmdilation and 90 or so effacement! I almost fainted from the pain of the contractions while waiting for the epidural process to finish-that was no fun either. It was so good that I got the epidural, because I ended up having 4th degree tearing-so internal vaginal tearing along with rectal tearing even with my episiotomy. Liam had to get vaccumed out because his heart rate dropped to only 70...I was unable to see him until after the pediatrician and baby nurse checked him which made me sad, but they had to tap his back and get mucus out and such. I am now at home with a leg catheter since I could pee but I could not fully empty my bladder. I go to my ob monday for removal and if all is well I will be done with the catheter! Liam's first appt. is monday as well-sooo excited!!! Now, here is the other love of my life who we finally got to bring home lat night!
 



Attached Files:







Baby and nursery! 116.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sunshine82

Congratulations Kayla, he is beautiful :hugs:

Lots of love and congrats to Mummy and Daddy - take care xxxx


----------



## Jembug

Just wrote in your journal but congratulations, he is very scrummy xxx


----------



## shradha

Congratulations once again....he is sooo cute!! Where is your journal?


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations Kayla! Liam Michael is very handsome!

I also had a very bad tear including rectal tearing so I feel your pain! I wouldn't have the epidural because I was too scared of possible side effects, and then I ended up having to have a spinal block anyway for the stitching, doh! Tears are the worst!

Enjoy the newborn days where all he wants to do is snuggle, as he'll soon be climbing all over you and pulling your hair!

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Thank you ladies! I am so happy. Catheter out tomorrow and hopefully for good! My milk officially came in today after a long nap-but baby is only feeding 15 minutes on one boob so my other is so hard and sore =( haha the joy of breastfeeding! And my journal...i forgot how to put it in my siggy does anyone know how?


----------



## PreshFest

almosthere said:


> Thank you ladies! I am so happy. Catheter out tomorrow and hopefully for good! My milk officially came in today after a long nap-but baby is only feeding 15 minutes on one boob so my other is so hard and sore =( haha the joy of breastfeeding! And my journal...i forgot how to put it in my siggy does anyone know how?

Kayla, if he is feeding like that, just switch sides after 5 mins or so. Some babies eat quicker than others, so there is no textbook time that they need to stay at the breast. Your body will adjust to what they need. 

In the beginning with Zoe, she would eat for five mins from one side and then be done! So I had to just do one side per feeding. Now she eats for about 5-7 mins total and I switch sides after about 3 mins. So things are more even that way. I've adjusted and haven't had issues with a foremilk imbalance or anything. Be thankful you have an efficient eater! I know some babies will eat for 20 mins+ PER SIDE per feeding. OMG. I would never get anything done lol


----------



## almosthere

Presh-he is now eating about 10/15minutes per side! He lets me sleep for 4 hours in the night too for a long stretch before his next feeding so I feel very lucky-I hope he stays on this schedule!!!

So my catheter has been out since monday but now I have a UTI I am treating-got it from the cathers as I had one stay in me over night at the hopital, then one that went in for a few minutes to help me empty, then one for the weekend. I was def. at high risk for a uti! What stinks too is they put me on meds that can give me a yeast infection UGH so I am going to start yeast infection meds tomorrow to prevent that from progressing!

Hope all are well-Liam is sound alseep! =) <3


----------



## Soniamillie01

Kayla, sorry to hear about the UTI! Hope it clears soon. It sounds like you've taken to motherhood like pro!


----------



## mazndave

1 week old already! I agree with Sonia, you sound as though you've really taken to being a mommy! That's fantastic that he's letting you get a good stretch of sleep in at night. You really need it after the exhaustion of labour. Hope the uti clears up soon, they are horrid.

Xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Arrrrrggghhhhh I must have accidentally unsubscribed! I thought it was a bit quiet lol

Kayla congratulations on the birth of your son. Wonderful news x


----------



## almosthere

Thank you ladies! I have to say mothering my son has come very natural for me-the hardest part is dragging my bum out of bed to feed him I am not a morning person but at least I only have to get out of bed once to feed in the middle of the night. EDIT: DH was up with Liam until 1:30 am after my midnight feeding-he is amazing which makes parenting easier-I love watching him and my son together just the cutest. 

Hope all are well-my uti meds are almost done with and I am now taking meds to prevent a yeast infection since keflex gives me those ugh haha


----------



## Jembug

Hope you feel better soon Hun. The feeling of falling in love with your little baby is just amazing! Ruby woke me up last night but I didn't mind coz it meant secret snuggles, just me and my baby girl. Can't beat that. Xxx


----------



## mazndave

Ha, that's still the hardest part for me 8 months down the line - I love my sleep! Thankfully we don't have to get up in the night, but I'd love to be woken up after 8am just once!

It's the best watching daddy bond with baby isn't it?! Xx


----------



## almosthere

yay for secret snuggles jem-sounds lovely!

and yes maz i love watching liam with daddy!!


----------



## sunshine82

Just popping on to say hi to all:)
Hope all is good!?

Xxx


----------



## iow_bird

Congrats on the birth of wee Liam! He's gorgeous!
We're onto cycle 1 TTC baby #3!!! Eeeek! Just into my first 2ww! :)


----------



## Jembug

Oh my gosh are you trying again :) wowzers!! Keep us posted, how are you and Lo's?

Hi sunshine, how are you doing? Still working? Not long now xx


----------



## sunshine82

Hiya Jem I'm doing okay thanks my lovely really not long to go now in just over 7 weeks ill be classed as full term (37week) can't believe how fast it's gone. Yep still working at the moment but take a months annual leave from next Monday and my mat leave starting at week 34:)

How are you doing hope the lo's are well too. :)

Xx


----------



## iow_bird

Jembug: Yep, I hate being pregnant, so want to get it over and done with so I never have to do it again!! Officially in the 2WW now and it's weird being here, but not being completely desperate to be pregnant, I'm quite happy for it to take as long as it needs too as Noah is still ebf and I'm a bit concerned about my supply. How are your LO's?? Mine are just lovely :) we went away for the weekend last weekend and both kids were good as gold :) so proud of them both


----------



## Jembug

I actually can't think of anything worse than being pregnant (apart from the amazing growing baby) but I'm defo done baby wise :)
I have to say and not meaning to be negative but I found the 2-3 children the hardest. Think is was because my eldest is still at home and I didn't want the middle one starting pre school the same time the baby arrived.
Isla starts full time school in September and Demi starts pre school, so I will have some needed me and Ruby time :)

I hope it happens when your ready then. I had 20 months between my first and that age gap was fab, I think the smaller the gap the easiest it's is????

How's Noah, have you started on solids yet? I'm holding off till six months.. If that's what she wants? I'm going by Ruby. How much does Noah weigh? Ruby Is about 14lb I think?

On wow, so only one week to go sunshine!!! I went at 32 weeks and took three weeks leave so mat kicked in on Christmas Eve! Any idea on how long you will have off? If going back?
I've said I will be back in September, can I change my mind, do you know? Xx (as you work for nhs) x


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Jem :) yes only a week left now, ill be glad of it as my spd has flared up again big time- if I didn't feel so guilty I'd get a note for the week but I hate letting people down!

I'm going to go back part time prob 2 days a week!

I will be going back start of August and know we have to go back for three months or they can ask for the occupational part of the maternity pay back- but not the smp. 
Is that what you mean? 

I may go back for the three months and look for something else then as think its time for a change! 

Xxx


----------



## Jembug

Well I never qualified for the enhanced as I was short by about 6 weeks.
I meant can I move my return date back?? I've got about 8 weeks holiday to use up as HR messed my holiday up- In my favour... I've not quite finished my level 3 so I should go back really.
I may even ask for term time only- I know my facilitator does that... So I'm hoping there maybe an opportunity for me?

You could always see how you feel in the morning, go in and see if it bad. It's only a week if you do go sick, no one would think bad and plus you've had it the whole time! Xx


----------



## iow_bird

jembug: I'm holding off solids until 6 months if I can, only 4 weeks to go! I thought we were going to have to start him a bit sooner, but it was just a growth spurt! I can see 2-3 kids being a harder jump than 1-2, but I'm still excited, and looking forward to having No more pregnancies in my future!!

Sunshine: Good luck with the rest of you pregnancy, SPD sucks!! xxxx
3


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Jem just a quick message as at work I looked at my policy and it says can changed return to work date but obliged to give 8 weeks notice. 
When did you start mat leave Hun? X


----------



## sunshine82

Hello :)


----------



## mazndave

Hello sunshine!

Wow, 33 weeks already!! Not long to go at all now. How has it seemed to go for you, fast or slow?

Eurgh, only just noticed your due date is the day I go back to work though! :( :( so you'll be wanting the next 7 weeks to go quickly whilst I'll be wanting them to go as slow as possible!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Maz :wave:

How are you!? Hope Seth is well I can't believe where the time has gone, hope the weeks left of your leave are enjoyable and don't go too quickly, like you say I'm willing on the weeks now- really can't wait to meet our little boy:) . 

I know 33 weeks already, it's going quite fast now!!
I keep thinking ill be full term in less than 4 weeks! :)

Hope your having a good weekend!

Hope the others are well too!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Jembug

Hi lovelies xxx

Sunshine are you enjoying mat leave? Hopefully lovely hot weather where you are? Although is that nice when your pregnant?

Maz what days/hours are you doing? I saw your status nursery fees, ect. Joke 
I managed to outback my leave until second week of Jan :)

We are off on holiday late Sept, but scared of all three but we have got Shaun mum and his brother and girlfriend so hoping it should be enjoyable??

Any news on Elz? Hope she's ok.

Sunshine, you on Facebook? I'm Jemma Parfitt if you want an extra friend x


----------



## Jembug

And hope everyone sales is ok? X can't believe this thread is two years old :(


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi sunshine. How are you feeling? Your pregnancy has gone so quickly!

I go back to work on Wednesday :cry:


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies just a quick update all has been going lovely but last night I got admitted to antenatal ward and will be here a couple of days pending outcome.
My BP went up to 170/112 and they are running tests. Also did done test that can predict labour in next 24 hours and it was positive!!! :(
The mw didn't think that will be the case but I've had to have a steroid shot for lo lungs. 
But apparently they get lots of false positives on these tests so I'm hoping its the case for me. Will update.

Lots of love and hope you and families all well xx


----------



## sunshine82

Oh but no proteins so that's good at least. Had some bloods done not sure what those will show!


----------



## Jembug

How scary!! Any news today. Thinking of you xx


----------



## sunshine82

Hello lovely ladies 
Just a little update just been discharged after 2 days on the maternity ward :)
Bp spiked whilst in assesment unit to 170/112 and frequent tightenings on the ctg machine on Sunday after i posted- firstly thanks do much for your kind messages, sorry for the late reply.
Im now on labetalol (sp?) bp medication which is now thankfully working, but have had to have steroid shots for strengthening baby's little lungs as a small chance may not get full term im 34 weeks (they did a special test and it shows chance i could have an early labour- abeit its not the most reliable test and all should be fine its one they have taken precautions with the steroids just in case)

I am home now on regular twice weekly monitoring from community midwife.

Had some cramping last night at 230am had some paracetamol and that helped:) no more ctg tightenings which is good news at this point.
Have some more cramps now but hope all ok now home and get some sleep- 5hrs sleep in two nights so tired!!!!

Thanks again for your lovely messages. 

lots of love xxx


----------



## sunshine82

Jembug said:


> Hi lovelies xxx
> 
> Sunshine are you enjoying mat leave? Hopefully lovely hot weather where you are? Although is that nice when your pregnant?
> 
> Maz what days/hours are you doing? I saw your status nursery fees, ect. Joke
> I managed to outback my leave until second week of Jan :)
> 
> We are off on holiday late Sept, but scared of all three but we have got Shaun mum and his brother and girlfriend so hoping it should be enjoyable??
> 
> Any news on Elz? Hope she's ok.
> 
> Sunshine, you on Facebook? I'm Jemma Parfitt if you want an extra friend x



Hi Jem I've sent you a friend request on fb! Xx


----------



## mazndave

Sunshine, sounds like you've had a scary couple of days!! Glad that all seems ok now, and even if you do end up going into early labour, at least you have had a bit of warning and they'll have prepared you well with the steroids etc. Little man will be fine. Has he got a name yet?

If you want to add me on fb I'm Maria Fitzpatrick and Seth is my profile pic.

Seth is very well thank you. He's growing so quickly - can't believe that in a little over 10 weeks he'll be one! He is such a little character and full of personality already! He likes to do something 'naughty' and then crawl away from me really quickly when he thinks I'm going to come and tell him off!! He's really good at climbing and cruising and it can only be a matter of time before he takes his first steps!

Jem I'm supposed to be going back Tues-Thurs, 8.45-5, which I'd requested before I'd even left, but I've had a letter this morning asking me to complete a request for flexible working form! They've known for a year what I want to work so I'll be extremely peed off if 6 weeks before I go back they've decided I can't do those days! I've got my nursery place sorted!

Ooh Emz, good luck at work tomorrow :( what is it that you do, is it something you enjoy? My job is pretty mundane and I know I'm going to be really bored at work and wishing I was home with Seth.


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks ladies ive had a bit of setback and I'm back in the ward again- the medication doesn't agree with my chest I'm asthmatic and they have re admitted me :(
Ill add both you ladies on fb now (no one knows the gender so pls don't mention boy! Lol) :)
I'm a bit upset right now but ill update you all in the morning xxx


----------



## mazndave

Aww no, that's rubbish! You're in the best place though if its making you poorly x


----------



## Elz

Thinking of you sunshine :hugs:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Sunshine, sorry to hear that you're not having a great time. Thinking of you and your blue bump x x

Maria, I work for a local Police Force. Loved my job and my team BUT since I've been away we've had some major issues (I'll P.M. you, don't trust this public site lol) and a dear friend of mine has resigned so I was dreading going back. It wasn't too bad actually. Luckily I've only got 4 weeks left as I've just got a job in a primary school as a TA. I graduated last year with an education degree so my plan is to do teacher training when River is at pre school x


----------



## mazndave

Glad your first day back wasn't too bad for you Emz! I work in accountancy and it isn't exactly my dream job, so I think that makes the thought of going back worse. I have other reasons too that I wouldn't want to put on a public site!

Congrats on your new job, I'd LOVE to work in a primary school! I didn't get a degree though so I'd have to do uni full time before I could do teacher training, and I just can't afford it. I always wish I'd headed down that path at 18 x


----------



## Jembug

Well done on the job emz! Term time only?

Maz I wish I could change my job, wish I could turn time back and just know what I wanted.
Hope you get your hours, that's so bad if you don't get it!

I asked my boss for term time only and got it. :)
My negative is I'm still doing nights, boo hoo, but the money is good considering I'm just a support worker.
I'm a qualified nursery nurse so I'm applying for a position working in the special care ward. My dream is to become a midwife, when Ruby goes to school I will train xx


----------



## shradha

Sunshine. ...... so sorry to know..... but dont worry your lo is a strong man...... get well soon. Try not to stress...... praying for you...
Jem- how are my 3 princesses? 
Emz- I too was a social science teacher in a secondary school. I have done my post graduation in history and a degree in computers. I loved teaching. I left as I got married and shifted to another town. Now I work from home and help my dh in his business. I do miss teaching. 
Maz- wow aaccounts. ...... once upon a time I wanted to become an accountant.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi Jem, yes it's term time only so will be great to spend time with the kids. How are you finding shifts and having the girls? I don't know how you do it x

Shradha, do you like bring at home? X

Sunshine, hope you're ok x


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, Shradha all the love bugs have moved the feb group to Facebook, I'm Jemma Parfitt if you fancy catching up with all the others? They were asking after you and it's a private group.

I have set nights so I do Monday, Tuesday and weds nights... I sleep all day tues and weds (little ones will go to mil) and Isla will go to school, she will have to do after school club on the tue and weds but only till 5. I feel bad but it's the only way we can do it.
And the fact I'm now term time only it makes my return in Jan better.

How many days you do? Who will have your kiddies? Xx


----------



## shradha

EMZ- Right now I am happy being a stay home mom but will join work soon.

Jemma- Thats so sweet of them to remember me . I have been MIA for long time, yes I would love to join. can you tell me which group is it? where can I join???


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Any news from sunshine?


----------



## almosthere

I think I saw on fb she has been admitted yesterday but not sure what for as she goes in and out a lot


----------



## iow_bird

Almost: Congratulations again on the birth of your little boy! He's so gorgeous!
Hope Sunshine is ok?

I'm on month 3 of TTC while breastfeeding, comes with a whole heap of fun and games and "am I even ovulating"!!! x


----------



## mazndave

Sunshine has pre-eclampsia and has been admitted until she has her little boy, but she sounds as though she's ok in herself, and he is fine!

Wow iow, ttc!! We're ntnp at the minute, but if nothing happens in the next couple of months we'll probably stop as we'd quite like to go on holiday next summer!! Can't do both!


----------



## iow_bird

oh poor thing, pre-eclampsia is miserable. Send her our love!

Maz: ooh NTNP is exciting too! We're TTC as I've decided not to go back to work but at the same time don't want to take more than around 3 years out of my career, so if I get UTD soonish I can have more time with all my kids! x


----------



## sunshine82

Thanks so much for all of your support ladies I'm sorry I've not replied etc but been in the hosp pretty much on and off for a month:-(


Well today has brought some fab news I just saw my consultant - she is so pleased with babys growth - she even thinks little one is going to be a good size baby perhaps over 8lbs by next week- myblood tests fine and BP readings with increased medication on the whole good other than a couple ! (called me a A* patient!) she has decided to let me out on home leave- It doesnt change that i still have pre eclampsia with proteinuria but I'm going to have community midwife come to the house everyday i go to hospital for ctg and bloods on sunday and ser consultant herself Tuesday- and if high ill be straight back in! but she did say WERE HAVING A BABY NEXT WEEK!!!!! Xx


----------



## sunshine82

Pic from baby's growth scan on Monday at 36+6 :baby: xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Elz

Glad you and baby are doing well sunshine :) I can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone! It's absolutely flown and he'll be here next week - WOW!! All the best for the delivery x


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you Elz :hugs:

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## sunshine82

Back in hospital again :-(


----------



## iow_bird

Hope you're ok Sunshine. Good luck with the next few days! xx


----------



## sunshine82

Thank you iow 
I go to the hospital today and see the consultant as I got let out on Sunday.
Today we will find out day this week we meet little one.
I'm quite nervous and don't know whether I should go with induction plan or look into elcs if that's a likely outcome anyway! 

Hope you are well and I will update the post soon xxx


----------



## iow_bird

When Mum had pre-eclampsia (32 year ago) she had to have an epidural as it lowers you BP. C-sections suck, but they're not too bad. If you go down that route try and push for skin to skin if you can after baby arrives. I managed it with my second section and it made a big difference for me. 
Good luck! Let us know when you get a date!! So exciting! x


----------



## sunshine82

Hi :)Well things went well I'm going in tomorrow for induction. I just had a sweep (oww!) the midwife said that at a push they could prob break my water now and I may not need propess pessary tomorrow just to waters break. Been told to go home and eat pineapple and curry!!!' Xx


----------



## iow_bird

mmmm curry!
Good luck! xxxx


----------



## mazndave

Good luck for tomorrow sunshine!! Can't wait to hear your birth announcement xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck sunshine x x


----------



## sunshine82

Just a quick message to say baby Dominic arrived at 07:47am this morning weighing in at 6lb 7oz.
Totally in love with our gorgeous little boy!
Ill post out birth story soon :)

Hope you are all well xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations, and welcome to the world Dominic!! Such a cutie xx


----------



## Jembug

His gorgeous!!! Can't wait to hear birth story xx


----------



## almosthere

Sunshine congrats he is beautiful!


----------



## iow_bird

Congratulations Sunshine, he's lovely!! xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Beautiful. Congratulations sunshine x


----------



## Elz

Huge congrats Sunshine! He's gorgeous! X


----------



## mazndave

Hi everyone,

I know we don't really post on here anymore as we're mostly all friends on Facebook, but I wanted to share some news with you that I can't post on there. We found out on Christmas/Boxing Day that we're expecting number 2!!! It came as a complete shock as we weren't trying and wasn't going to start until the end of next year. I wasn't late for my period or anything, just had a sudden urge to do a test at midnight on Christmas Day, pretty surprised to see a very faint positive! The thing what made me think to test was dreaming about being pregnant a few nights before. In my dream I was having a little girl, but I'm going to make an early guess at another boy.

Slightly worried as I have period type pains though, and I can't remember whether I had them last time or not. It's amazing what you forget! xx


----------



## Jembug

Oh wooooooow!!! Massive congratulations Hun xxxx amazing news!!
What age gap will you have? Similar to mine? 
Forgive me for asking but was you using the pull out method, only I'm doing that this month as run out of pills and with Xmas and the doctors being closed.

Pains are normal. I remember being doubled over in pain with Demi and all was fine.
Such a worrying time though. 
How strange you had the urge to test!!! Is your DH happy? Xx


----------



## Jembug

Ps, I'm broody too, was hoping the feeling would go....


----------



## mazndave

We were just avoiding penetrative sex around ovulation, but it looks as though I've had a 'normal' 28 day cycle this month rather than the 35+ day ones I've been having!! 
It's so weird how I just had the urge to test, no signs or symptoms, nothing! Glad I had that dream though as I wouldn't have considered myself as being late until into the new year, and I would probably have been drinking quite a bit!

Yeah there will be the same sort of age gap as Demi & Ruby, this one is due around 3rd Sept so just over a month before Seth turns 2! Scared! David was as shocked as me to start with, but he's over the moon. A bit more apprehensive than we were last time though as we know how difficult it'll be with money and lack of sleep etc.

Ooh, have another Jem, get cracking and we won't be far off being bump buddies lol! xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Omg congratulations Maria. That is fantastic news. So pleased for you. Exciting times ahead :hugs:


----------



## sunshine82

Congratulations!!!  xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hey sunshine :wave: how you getting on? X


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies I miss this thread! I Hope you are all doing well. Maz congrats on your pleasant surprise! Jem does dh want another as well? I want one or two more but dh claims he does not want anymore. I couldnt bare to have an only child...I will have to be patient and hope he changes his mind....babies just arent his thing he likes older kids that he can play with! Haha


----------



## shradha

congrats Maz!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you!!!!!
dh wanted another one but right now I am happy with only one.... finding it very difficult to manage , home, child and a job...


----------



## iow_bird

Congratulations on your Xmas surprise! So exciting! My age gap was a few months bigger, but it's awesome! 
We're trying for baby number 3 at the moment! But I'm breastfeeding so expecting it to take a while. :) xx love to you all x x x


----------



## mazndave

We're having a little GIRL!!! Can't believe it, never thought I'd be this lucky. Don't mention anything on fb though as not told everybody yet (only close family, my step auntie has just terminated a very poorly little girl and don't want to rub it in her face, it's too soon :( )

So unbelievably happy!! xx


----------



## Jembug

Yay I'm so so happy for you Hun :) your one of those lucky ones as you put in your other thread.
Did you get to see her in 3d? Ruby looked like a mouse. Have to keep us posted on names.
Sorry to hear about your aunt. What a devastating decision to have to make :(

Hi low bird, how's your little feb bug? Is Noah walking yet? Ruby isn't but is cruising about furniture. My other two was walking at 10 and 11 months so its odd having a 'baby' still rather than a 'toddler'
Hi Shradha how are you doing?
Hi almost, how are you? Love your photos on Facebook.

No more babies for us, I'm defo going to re train as a child's nurse.
I just had to turn down one of my dream jobs as nursery nurse on special care ward as I couldn't quite get the child care to match up :( 
Xxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Team pink Yay. Congratulations. That's wonderful news.

Sorry to hear about your aunt x


----------



## iow_bird

Hey jembug :) Noah started walking two weeks ago, he's picked it up heaps faster than his sister and is into everything!

Congratulations on team pink!! Girls are awesome! X x


----------



## almosthere

Maz congratulations! Jem that sounds exciting starting a new career! Hope your girls are doing well. Liam is amazing I just love being a mom more and more as I create that wonderful bond with my son! I feel time has made our bond so much stronger, naturally! Liam is crawling and cruising I bet he will be walking and talking soon. No urge to have another just yet but I still would love one or two more. Ive stopped mentioning babies as dh is still overwhlemed w working full time and full time school. I can only hope that as time goes on he will want at least one more...I really want liam to have a sibling and it would be so amazing ti watch him be an older brother and to see a little brother or sister. Our embryos continue to be paid for...only time will tell if we can use them we have 2!


----------



## Jembug

Can't believe Liam is 10 months already!!
How long can you keep your embryos for?

Working mum, how are you coping?
I'm working three nights a week, so about 30 hours and I think I've just snapped. So tired from running a house, keeping three girls happy and work.
:(
Sorry for negative post x


----------



## Elz

Wow it's been a while since I've posted on this thread! I've missed it!
Congrats Maz! So lovely that you're having a girl!! :)
Sadly for me and DH it's been 2 and a half years and there's still no sign of a BFP :( Praying it'll happen soon for us!


----------



## Jembug

Oh Elz :( any news there? I'm so sorry it's not happened. I prey it happens for you real soon, lots of love xxxx


----------



## iow_bird

Oh ela, so sorry it's taking so long for you :( we're on cycle 11 ttc number three, and that's frustrating enough. Really hope you get your bfp soon x x x


----------



## mazndave

Hi Elz! Sorry to hear it's still not happened for you, can't imagine how hard it must be to have to wait so long. Once your baby is here though (and he/she WILL get here!) the wait will be so worth it xx

Jem, I get very tired at work, but I find it easier being there than at home trying to keep Seth constantly entertained at the minute! It's easier for me than you though as my job will be less stressful than yours, and only have the one kiddlywink and not 3!! I think if I had 3 I'd spend every possible spare hour asleep!! xx


----------



## mazndave

Wow, it's been a year since anyone posted on this thread!! Time really does fly! 

So today we found out we're expecting number 3!! Complete and utter surprise and frankly I'm shitting myself!! :wacko:

Obviously we won't be saying anything on Facebook for a while, but I needed to get it out somewhere xx


----------



## miss malteser

I haven´t been on here for ages and randomly received an email today about your post!! Congratulations!!!!

We´re also expecting baby number two and number three probably around the end of June which is when I´d be 38 weeks gone. Two boys this time. This pregnancy has been a bit more stressful with scans every two weeks, appts with the cardiologists checking their hearts to see if they have the same problem as Emma but at the moment everything seems ok.

Good luck with the pregnancy! x


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies! Randomly decided to come back on BnB after a very long break! Congrats on number 3 maz! And congrats on numbers 2 and 3 miss malteser!! Sadly for us still no BFP, but we've been referred for IVF so hopefully things will now start moving quickly. Just hoping the waiting list isn't too long!
Hope that you're all well and your babies aren't growing too fast!! &#128522; xx


----------



## sunshine82

Hello ladies long time no speak! how are you all. xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi Elz and I are on another thread together fun you are popping back on this one!

Sunshine when do you plan to ttc your second? We are doing a natural fet next month! Transfer should be mid Feb based on my natural cycle. Can't wait to get my hsg this friday so I can have my ivf place apply for insurance coverage for my cycle it takes a few weeks.


----------



## sunshine82

Hey :)

We're thinking April time! really excited about it but a little nervous too after my health last time. I've lost two stone since and have regular cycles this time! 
Oh job has changed so working 3 weeks away then home for 3 weeks. So only a few opportunity this year April being one lol. Im in a new job too now so I feel a bit worried they'd be cross if I get a bfp soon. I will be in job 7 months by April! but don't want to put it off as I'm 33 now and with oh working pattern and how.long it took for my bfp with little one. 

Wow that's great your starting for baby 2 as well. We could be bump buddies again!! You could be announcing your bfp very soon then. Ah lovely :) How exciting!!

xx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks sunshine how exciting your are trying soon too! Ide love to be bump buddies I hope we both have bfs soon after trying. I'm dying for Friday so I can have my test and me things along then Saturday I'll want it to be af day not due for af until about Feb 3rd which is when my cycling would start ahhhh so close but so far away haha.


----------



## almosthere

And don't worry about work being upset pregnancy is life and an important part of it I got pregnant my first year on my first job after college and my boss even threw me an amazing shower I don't think she was upset at all maybe bc I had good timi MG though I only missed 6 weeks then it was school break for the summer


----------



## sunshine82

aw yeah definitely!!! we were only a couple of months apart with the boys so maybe it's fate if I get that bfp in April and yourselves just before! Hehe. So exciting!! xx


----------



## almosthere

Oh and my boss is super nosy she's like a Grammy to me lol she asked where my appt was next week I told her the town which idk she may know that's where it was my last ivf I think she is catching on soon about ivf I think to reduce stress of getting trouble w work I am going to tell her unless I switch the the bloodwork office near my work but then I could be very tired going to much earlier than the office at my work idk what's worse being exauhsted or stressed during ivf ahhhh


----------



## sunshine82

Yes you are absolutely right about work I definitely think we will just go for April. Haha imagine if we both get a Bfp on first goes we will be 2 months apart again like before! 
That must be frustrating the boss asking lots of questions lol you could be right as she may remember from last time! I think people assume after firstborns are a couple of years old that we are about to want another baby! It's a difficult one as to whether you mention to ur boss. Like you say u want to be relaxed for the ivf but also not having to worry about work
Its good if you have a supportive boss. Where I work now they are lovely and I'm sure they'd be great
Its trying to do the best all round isn't it. Ah good luck for Feb it's almost here!!! xx


----------



## almosthere

Sunshine I totally feel like its a sign for all three of us Elz this has to be your year too youve waited long enough!


----------



## almosthere

Sunshine I see in your siggy you had back to back labour is that the two contractions in a row I had that for 48hrs it was horrible lol but ide do it all over again!


----------



## Elz

Ahhh let's hope so!! I think I'll cry the first time I see a BFP! Hehe x


----------



## sunshine82

almosthere said:


> Sunshine I see in your siggy you had back to back labour is that the two contractions in a row I had that for 48hrs it was horrible lol but ide do it all over again!


My back to back labour was where little man was facing wrong way not breech but his back was pointing to my back... my epidural didn't work great and I gather that may have been why. I had two hour pushing before they gave me some help with the episiotomy. 
How amazing would it be I defo feel it's a sign too....bump buddies again. Wishing Elz loads of baby dust too the three of us bump buddies would be fantastic!


----------



## almosthere

Sunshine that sounds very painful your superwoman! Haha
I'm quite stressed I just read the zika virus has been found in people in the U.S so now if I get pregnant which I hope I do of course I'm going to be worried sounds like the third trimester is the supposid safety zone for zika botes .


----------



## sunshine82

Hey ah it wasn't the easiest but my epidural helped I guess even though it wasn't a total success it was just hard work and to have the sensation of him being stuck was difficult and scary.
Still we got thru it and sooooo worth it is can't really remember much about it all a blur! 
what's the Zika virus I haven't heard of it. ah bless I'm sure it'll all be fine but I'm a little worrier so I'd be concerned too. just follow all the advice they give I might read up on it now actually xx



QUOTE=almosthere;36770940]Sunshine that sounds very painful your superwoman! Haha
I'm quite stressed I just read the zika virus has been found in people in the U.S so now if I get pregnant which I hope I do of course I'm going to be worried sounds like the third trimester is the supposid safety zone for zika botes .[/QUOTE]


----------



## sunshine82

Just read up about it. So is it just a risk for going to countries affected? They are saying ttc and pregnant women to not travel it appears?


----------



## almosthere

Yes it can scalded miscarriage still born or microsephaly who have a mental ******ation minor to severe with very small head and Brian size affects brain development ppl in the united states came back with the virus in ma you states it's actually in Brazil which is where we visit family so we will not be I siting anytime soon! I'm just worried it could spread here in the spring and summer I have anxiety so maybe I'm oveworrying and my ivf nurses and drs haven't mentioned post poning because of it


----------



## sunshine82

ah darn i typed a reply and it didnt post!


----------



## sunshine82

sorry home from work now so will post again!
Kayla bless u hun i get anxiety too so id worry too but im sure everything will be absolutely fine. I guess you just follow all the advice that ur local health authority give and mention ur concerns at ur appt. I bet you are ao excited for transfer. You could be seeing that wonderful :bfp: very soon!
I am not starting ttc til April but tracking at moment i have strong ovulation pains both sides very crampy and had pink cm when wiped yday. Im hoping thats ovulation causing that and not a problem. Im defo not pregnant so its not implantation bleeding. I do feel so crampy a bit like af. Perhaps a strong ovulation this month...and itll be a 29 day cycle had 32 last month but thats my range 29-32 now. Not like last time 29-50!!!
Hugs xxx


----------



## almosthere

Thanks sunshine I won't worry until there's proof to worry haha. Ov pains is good news I've noticed them a lot but have yet to check ov I should have bought some sticks. I'm on cd13 haven't felt twinges but feel bloated


----------



## sunshine82

hi almost so sorry haven't been on for ages! Just saw your status!!!! Many congrats how are you! We're ttc again this coming up cycle! So want to be bump buddies again so happy for you X


----------



## almosthere

No worries best of luck ttc! I actually came down with with a horrible throw up bug haven't slept a wink had to call out if work ugh it's miserable can't keep anything down calling my dr when they open


----------



## sunshine82

Hi almost how are you feeling now hopefully you are feeling lots better:)


----------



## almosthere

Hi much better although getting headaches by afternoon at work thinking a good headache and need to add extra snacks I Addison have allergies or cold not sure which but can't complain I got my bug under control by Monday afterrnoon so dodged having to go to the er for dehydration thank gosh I hate going to hospitals unless it's to go have a baby haha


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Almost so pleased you are feeling better! Stomach bugs are awful at anytime let alone when pregnant. Bless you. 
Well I'm waiting for my AF tomorrow which will signal cd 1 in our ttc cycle! Excited but aware it might take a while like last time! I'm trying not to obsess about dates ovulation etc too much but easier said than done I thought I'd know better this time and it's only just cycle one! Lol! It's be great to be bump buddies again there's only 11 weeks or so between our boys it could be a similar gap if I was lucky first month! (Unlikely I know!!)
Hope your having a great weekend. X


----------



## almosthere

Sunshine I hope it happens very fast for you was your first a natural? It was so weird going from trying for a year before getting pregnant to being successful first month ttc all bc we knew we had to try ivf right away bit feels so fast this time around you know!? Hope it's the case for you too!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi ladies hope you are all well don't know if anyone comes on here anymore? Congratulation Almost to you on the arrival of your little one!
My little boy Finley is now 7 months old (3 months again between our babies almost!)
My big boy has just started school! Can't believe it!

Love to everyone x


----------

